# [H] Hungary | road infrastructure • Magyar utak



## Bikes

*[H] Hungarian Motorways*


----------



## Bikes

By Atza:









By Rawlee:

Here's the most up-to-date summary! (12-05-2009)

This is the current motorway/expressway network we have (approximatelly,minor parts are missing,including the elevated-speed main roads).








Currently, the network is ~1120-ish kms long.
Vague final plan is this:








Progress on the Hungarian motorway network
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15459349&postcount=680

*Fully completed motorways/expressways*

















The M1 is the oldest completed motorway in Hungary. Construction started in 1964 with the M1-M7 common section and finished in 1996. It connects Budapest with Austria (A4 at Hegyeshalom). It is 108km long.
Posts about M1
by Idvd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9840142&postcount=45
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12228634&postcount=139
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13277365&postcount=307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16085636&postcount=820
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15052026&postcount=601
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17298192&postcount=1160
by BND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17367295&postcount=1181
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18763600&postcount=1452
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32451306&postcount=2666
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32451962&postcount=2668
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47216879&postcount=3598
by Bikes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38737784&postcount=3229

















The M15 is completed in the sense that it’s finished until the Slovak border, although its half profile. It was built in 1998. It is 15 km long, from Levél (M1) to Rajka, where it meets Slovak D2.
Posts about M15
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16085636&postcount=820

















M5 was the third motorway to reach the border. Constructions started in 1985 on it, and it was finished in 2006. It is 158km long, and Budapest with Serbia (at Röszke)
Posts about M5
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832502&postcount=28
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9891154&postcount=80
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17346998&postcount=1165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33915246&postcount=2765
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39442778&postcount=3254
by Idvd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19319755&postcount=1560
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19755761&postcount=1650

















The M7 motorway is the oldest motorway in Hungary. The first separate section of it (because the section inside Budapest of it is common with the M1’s) was inaugurated in 1966,with half-profile. It was (and still is) important for the country, because this leads to the largest lake in Hungary, the Balaton. It was completed to the lake’s northernmost tip in 1970,half-profile all the way.
The M7 has currently the biggest motorway viaduct in Hungary,which is 1872m long.The motorway is about 242,3km long. The section Székesfehérvár-M0 has 2+3 lanes,3 going to Budapest.
Posts about M7
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818342&postcount=6
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9850826&postcount=55
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11568284&postcount=93
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11654745&postcount=94
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11661127&postcount=96
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12590655&postcount=194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12939955&postcount=212
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13277365&postcount=307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13936257&postcount=427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14567105&postcount=536
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14689654&postcount=544
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15004056&postcount=589
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16785644&postcount=976
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17583881&postcount=1277
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18417488&postcount=1394
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19426769&postcount=1572
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23288862&postcount=2082
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23289968&postcount=2083
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13228970&postcount=285
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13312840&postcount=328
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14728567&postcount=551
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15154974&postcount=636
by Peti
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14253727&postcount=446
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14492861&postcount=517
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14688919&postcount=543
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14962043&postcount=581
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15085874&postcount=609
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15341417&postcount=665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15471706&postcount=682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15551530&postcount=692
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404406&postcount=855
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404578&postcount=856
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404622&postcount=857
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17364687&postcount=1179
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18321249&postcount=1383
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21994724&postcount=1980
by Amkerekes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14728076&postcount=550
by Bikes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17528723&postcount=1254
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20360027&postcount=1741
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17660680&postcount=1290
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22464054&postcount=2018
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22491508&postcount=2027
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23557826&postcount=2110
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19260292&postcount=1544
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19964439&postcount=1702
by  Aladar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20852647&postcount=1795
by commodore
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23967914&postcount=2144
by AcidMan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26261830&postcount=2335
by Ultra84
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27772178&postcount=2410
by BND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32761534&postcount=2684
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40712304&postcount=3364
by falusi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40832116&postcount=3379

















M70’s sole purpose is to provide motorway connection to Slovenia. M70 is a branch of M7, branching off just before the border. It is 20km long, and was inaugurated in 2004. It is half-profile.
Posts about M70
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9851141&postcount=57
by Muravidék
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20871543&postcount=1798
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22491508&postcount=2027

*Partially completed and under construction projects*

















M0 is the expressway ring around Budapest. It is still not completed, although its construction started in 1988. Currently the western section is missing. The southern section is being widened to 2x3+e,and a shortcut is being built to provide direct connection between the southern and eastern sections.
Posts about M0
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818364&postcount=8
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9839849&postcount=44
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11789985&postcount=111
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12215941&postcount=135
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12580705&postcount=191
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13010186&postcount=219
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171175&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171336&postcount=240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13223153&postcount=263
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13253513&postcount=302
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13383009&postcount=366
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13636915&postcount=402
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13647387&postcount=406
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14689887&postcount=545
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15347393&postcount=666
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15513438&postcount=686
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15637576&postcount=704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15854306&postcount=797
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16249082&postcount=840
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16677034&postcount=933
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16747542&postcount=966
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16845746&postcount=1002
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17809663&postcount=1303
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17860265&postcount=1310
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18205845&postcount=1335
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18424623&postcount=1395
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18963617&postcount=1501
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19319907&postcount=1561
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19663830&postcount=1627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19683838&postcount=1633
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19747436&postcount=1648
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19853535&postcount=1665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20580031&postcount=1758
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20663252&postcount=1770
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20922579&postcount=1805
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21593785&postcount=1919
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21695367&postcount=1933
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21717528&postcount=1936
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21717784&postcount=1939
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21717975&postcount=1942
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21718171&postcount=1943
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23932252&postcount=2135
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25039234&postcount=2219
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25279260&postcount=2232
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25872824&postcount=2291
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25969148&postcount=2311
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25970158&postcount=2315
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25970874&postcount=2316
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26189892&postcount=2333
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28264174&postcount=2420
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28925438&postcount=2461
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46792959&postcount=3553
by Idvd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
by Bikes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12385065&postcount=181
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19442500&postcount=1579
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13567762&postcount=393
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672548&postcount=410
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672636&postcount=411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14077252&postcount=443
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14334973&postcount=457
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14959928&postcount=570
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14960618&postcount=573
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26535898&postcount=2344
by Nyuszi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13817358&postcount=423
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14960603&postcount=572
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15031729&postcount=590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15036301&postcount=592
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15052173&postcount=604
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15129902&postcount=627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15426358&postcount=679
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15471706&postcount=682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15569519&postcount=697
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15675901&postcount=725
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15689276&postcount=728
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15776502&postcount=745
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16106262&postcount=832
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16380224&postcount=845
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16658428&postcount=927
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17289595&postcount=1155
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17364770&postcount=1180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17414932&postcount=1205
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17417061&postcount=1207
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18120066&postcount=1323
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18259030&postcount=1368
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18259107&postcount=1369
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18439887&postcount=1398
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18518182&postcount=1423
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18676991&postcount=1448
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18677139&postcount=1449
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18948274&postcount=1496
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19303785&postcount=1552
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21860894&postcount=1974
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23923820&postcount=2129
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23928052&postcount=2132
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24261552&postcount=2167
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24440758&postcount=2173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25280110&postcount=2236
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25399762&postcount=2257
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25953012&postcount=2306
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27779894&postcount=2411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40114430&postcount=3342
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15642053&postcount=708
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15763507&postcount=740
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17037441&postcount=1085
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17048491&postcount=1086
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17156967&postcount=1117
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17498207&postcount=1235
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17925345&postcount=1315
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18140349&postcount=1325
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18262683&postcount=1376
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18590645&postcount=1434
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19395241&postcount=1567
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19473459&postcount=1602
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20309592&postcount=1732
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21350500&postcount=1906
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25299400&postcount=2240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25496604&postcount=2267
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21106607&postcount=1856
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19386261&postcount=1566
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19488740&postcount=1610
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19533565&postcount=1618
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43132892&postcount=3431
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19633170&postcount=1624
by Fricy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22330090&postcount=2007
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26337676&postcount=2341
by Kontúr
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25289532&postcount=2238
by BND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25314312&postcount=2243
by toomee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25869726&postcount=2288
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40084114&postcount=3340
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43134902&postcount=3432
by uvegszemu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26060828&postcount=2331
by Falusi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33869380&postcount=2757
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36930320&postcount=2971

















M2 connect Budapest with Vác, although it is full profile only from Fót. It is 30km long currently, and is an expressway. It was built in 1999.
Posts about M2
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17261459&postcount=1141
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39296568&postcount=3250
by Rawlee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20116719&postcount=1722

















The M3 motorway is the longest motorway in the country, it is 242km long, and currently ends at Nyíregyháza. Constructions started in 1978, and the last section was finished in 2007. It will reach Ukraine in the future. The next section is being prepared,until Vásárosnamény.
Posts about M3
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9863701&postcount=68
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171175&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19449009&postcount=1589
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36767324&postcount=2940
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38531856&postcount=3208
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14637948&postcount=541
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15096304&postcount=612
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15117308&postcount=614
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15118063&postcount=617
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15888417&postcount=800
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15898847&postcount=807
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21745050&postcount=1960
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20903003&postcount=1804
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19319755&postcount=1560
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19755761&postcount=1650
by BND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25279910&postcount=2235
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38937422&postcount=3234

















M30 is a branch of M3, it connects the city of Miskolc to the M3 motorway. It is 25km long. It will be extended in the future to the Slovak border. Works on this section finished in 2004. 
Posts about M30
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9866009&postcount=70
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38531856&postcount=3208
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14759919&postcount=553
by Fricy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28737542&postcount=2445
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38937422&postcount=3234









M31 will be a shortcut between M3 and M0,and will be 15 km long. It is being built.
Posts about M31 
by H123Laci
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36217984&postcount=2903
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36905370&postcount=2966
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40248382&postcount=3345

















The M35 is an other branch of M3. It connects the city of Debrecen to it. It is 48 km long currently. In the future, it will be connected with M4. It was completed in 2006.
Posts about M35
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11565656&postcount=87
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20903003&postcount=1804
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15888417&postcount=800

















M43 is currently the shortest motorway in Hungary. It is 3 km long, and currently serves only as the bypass of Szeged. The continuation of it was brought sooner in this year, because freight traffic tripled on main road 43 from Romania and Bulgaria after they joined the EU. Construction works on it will start this year, all the way to the border. This short section was inaugurated in 2005,along with the M5 when it reached Szeged.
Posts about M43
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13228138&postcount=280
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15056524&postcount=605
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16602008&postcount=916
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18995820&postcount=1512
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19649946&postcount=1625
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24589920&postcount=2203
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24631926&postcount=2205
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31078708&postcount=2627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37575654&postcount=3119
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40540266&postcount=3352
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17207839&postcount=1132
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28960936&postcount=2463
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17346998&postcount=1165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20883625&postcount=1800
by AlbertZ
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27019662&postcount=2358
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28396006&postcount=2427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40032322&postcount=3324
by Falusi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35461138&postcount=2840
by Aladar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42288642&postcount=3425


















M6 currently is the biggest priority of the country. It is currently 63 km long. Construction works on it until Bóly is being carried out, which is another 114km. It will reach the Croatian border at Ivánvárda, but the date is uncertain. The motorway will be finished by the march of 2010,along with M60. The section Érdi-tető – Dunaújváros was finished in 2006.
M6 will be the first motorway in the country to have tunnels. There are 4 planned on it, the longest will be slightly over 1km long.
Posts about M6
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9830655&postcount=19
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9839107&postcount=36
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12426644&postcount=185
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13043345&postcount=228
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19427653&postcount=1573
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19920718&postcount=1693
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25090560&postcount=2220
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25610980&postcount=2270
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25679378&postcount=2279
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25872824&postcount=2291
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29406590&postcount=2487
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31771692&postcount=2640
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33942138&postcount=2768
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38039860&postcount=3146
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38696868&postcount=3228
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39452214&postcount=3258
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45103937&postcount=3489
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13788288&postcount=421
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15031729&postcount=590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051417&postcount=593
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15328549&postcount=662
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16106096&postcount=831
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17924560&postcount=1313
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18431473&postcount=1397
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18617661&postcount=1442
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18824174&postcount=1480
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19218129&postcount=1534
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19325474&postcount=1564
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19385646&postcount=1565
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19495447&postcount=1612
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19886071&postcount=1678
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21773236&postcount=1967
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21994860&postcount=1981
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22567584&postcount=2037
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24637884&postcount=2206
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15517273&postcount=689
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18678329&postcount=1450
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18445514&postcount=1401
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19533565&postcount=1618
by Kontúr
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20375357&postcount=1747
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20643077&postcount=1767
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21108741&postcount=1858
by Aladar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21137489&postcount=1862
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21193259&postcount=1871
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25642668&postcount=2275
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29245626&postcount=2473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30101986&postcount=2565
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31153510&postcount=2630
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31176640&postcount=2636
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32847376&postcount=2691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33479260&postcount=2721
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36990994&postcount=2983
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39296624&postcount=3251
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39694792&postcount=3277
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41469980&postcount=3389
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43841774&postcount=3460
by Fricy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22330090&postcount=2007
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22362380&postcount=2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22895070&postcount=2052
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23049196&postcount=2062
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24458650&postcount=2175
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28737344&postcount=2444
by nyuszi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26268788&postcount=2338
by BND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46720005&postcount=3544










M60 will be a short motorway, connecting Pécs to M6. It will be finished by the march of 2010,because Pécs will be the Cultural Capitol of Europe in that year. It is being built,and will be 55km long. 
It is possible the motorway wont end at Pécs but go further,to provide better bypass for the city.
Posts about M60
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051417&postcount=593
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051759&postcount=599
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19057030&postcount=1516
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21773236&postcount=1967
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18164462&postcount=1328
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20581415&postcount=1759
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20643077&postcount=1767

















M8 is also a very short expressway. It was built because there are not very much bridges on the Danube outside Budapest. So it only consists of a bridge, and a few kms of motorway. It was built with the first section of M6. M8 will form a large half-ring in the country that wont touch Budapest. Probable route is RáBafüzes-Veszprém-Dunaújváros-Szolnok.
It is currently 10,2 km long, while it will be 330,2km when it will be finished. The lone bridge was inaugurated in 2007.
Posts about M8
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818355&postcount=7
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9891154&postcount=80
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11565810&postcount=88
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13203336&postcount=242
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14427388&postcount=473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19991963&postcount=1705
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39442778&postcount=3254
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39451696&postcount=3257
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14393649&postcount=461
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17380548&postcount=1193
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25484392&postcount=2261 (designated as main road 8 for now)
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18776462&postcount=1458
by Fricy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25491706&postcount=2264

















M80 is currently partially a mainroad and partially an expressway standard road in the country, connecting Székesfehérvár and Veszprém.
Posts about M80
by Sieg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19309708&postcount=1554








and








M65 and 86 are under contruction motorways,built with the purpose to connect Szombathely to Győr.
Posts about M85 and M86
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15818641&postcount=769
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19466811&postcount=1597
by (HUN)Roger
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38114412&postcount=3156
by Fron
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38337284&postcount=3198

















The M9 is also a short expressway, built with the very same intention as M8, but farther from Budapest. It is 21km long now, and has no connection with the rest of the network. It will be 335 km long, with the approximate route of Sopron-Nagykanizsa-Szekszárd-Szeged. This short segment was inaugurated in 2003. The next segment will be built next year,between main road 51 and 54.
Posts about M9
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9875216&postcount=74
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33915246&postcount=2765
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21109154&postcount=1859
by Atza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27142508&postcount=2384
by Aladar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30101986&postcount=2565
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39694792&postcount=3277
by toomee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38679842&postcount=3220

*Off-topic or planned roads*

















It is not clear whether this will be expressway M44 in the future or not.
Posts about main road 44
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12580418&postcount=190

















M10 is a planned expressway to Esztergom from Budapest
Posts about M10
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13295367&postcount=314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13244170&postcount=295
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17361070&postcount=1172

*Planned bridge and bypass at Komárom*
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13303634&postcount=320
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672450&postcount=409
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17357521&postcount=1171
by Rawlee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37222044&postcount=3028









by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20924195&postcount=1806 (inside Budapest)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21718171&postcount=1943 (inside Budapest)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25969148&postcount=2311 (inside Budapest)
by Kontúr
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25289532&postcount=2238 (inside Budapest)









by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19487547&postcount=1609









by Atza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27125570&postcount=2383









by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28938930&postcount=2462









by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38937422&postcount=3234









by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14759919&postcount=553








)








by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37643532&postcount=3126
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19483678&postcount=1606
by Atza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27125570&postcount=2383









by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19483678&postcount=1606









by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19483678&postcount=1606
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36538702&postcount=2923









by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33915246&postcount=2765
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39442778&postcount=3254









by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33915246&postcount=2765
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39442778&postcount=3254









by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37222044&postcount=3028









by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33942138&postcount=2768
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39602160&postcount=3273









by Atza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27125570&postcount=2383
by toomee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38566908&postcount=3211









by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39602160&postcount=3273









by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21072839&postcount=1834

*M100(







)*
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18202985&postcount=1332

*Bridge at Baja*
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21109425&postcount=1860

*Salgótartján new bypass*
by Rawlee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26057462&postcount=2328

*Outern eastern ringroad*
by H123Laci
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36409772&postcount=2904

*Jászberény bypass*
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36538702&postcount=2923
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37222044&postcount=3028

*Baja bypass*
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37222044&postcount=3028

All pics I put in this post are from the mentioned posts. The shields are from www.motorways-exitlists.com


----------



## Bikes

*M0* Motorway









The circular motorway that goes around Budapest, it is currently half finished. It has 2 lanes, but built to have the possibility to extend to 3 lanes in the future. Also it connects motorways, it connects M1 to M5, and soon it will connect to M3 as well.










The Northern Bridge:









































Construction of the Western sector:


----------



## Bikes

*M0* Motorway









The circular motorway that goes around Budapest, it is currently half finished. It has 2 lanes, but built to have the possibility to extend to 3 lanes in the future. Also it connects motorways, it connects M1 to M5, and soon it will connect to M3 as well.










The Northern Bridge:









































Construction of the Western sector:


----------



## Qwert

Can someone post some plans to the future. For example map of proposed Hungarian highways and expressways.


----------



## Qwert

Can someone post some plans to the future. For example map of proposed Hungarian highways and expressways.


----------



## Qtya

Niceeee!

Bikes you are good... :nocrook:


----------



## Qtya

Niceeee!

Bikes you are good... :nocrook:


----------



## Bikes

Qwert said:


> Can someone post some plans to the future. For example map of proposed Hungarian highways and expressways.


Will try to find a jpg map, but on this page: http://www.nart.hu/ you can see all the motorways and highways that are going to be constructed till 2015.


----------



## Bikes

Qwert said:


> Can someone post some plans to the future. For example map of proposed Hungarian highways and expressways.


Will try to find a jpg map, but on this page: http://www.nart.hu/ you can see all the motorways and highways that are going to be constructed till 2015.


----------



## Qtya

These photos that I've shot recently are about the viaduct built at Köröshegy on the M7 motorway/highway. With its 1872 meters lengh this viaduct will be the longest in Central Europe. 23,80 meters wide and the longest pillar will be 80 meters tall when its finished.


----------



## Qtya

These photos that I've shot recently are about the viaduct built at Köröshegy on the M7 motorway/highway. With its 1872 meters lengh this viaduct will be the longest in Central Europe. 23,80 meters wide and the longest pillar will be 80 meters tall when its finished.


----------



## Qtya

Actually there are two more large bridges that are being built right now over tha Danube river in Hungary. 

This is the first one just south of Dunaújváros on the planned M8 motorway.

Here are some facts and pictures about the bridge:

Total lengh: 1,7 km

The bridge when it will be finsihed:
































































And the present status through a webcam:





































The bridge will be finished some time durring the summer of 2007 or a bit earlier.


----------



## Qtya

Actually there are two more large bridges that are being built right now over tha Danube river in Hungary. 

This is the first one just south of Dunaújváros on the planned M8 motorway.

Here are some facts and pictures about the bridge:

Total lengh: 1,7 km

The bridge when it will be finsihed:
































































And the present status through a webcam:





































The bridge will be finished some time durring the summer of 2007 or a bit earlier.


----------



## Qtya

This is the other one. The bridge will be the north Danube bridge on the M0 ring motorway around Budapest. As you can see on the pictures this is a quite new development. I will try to update you on the project in the future.

The planned bridge:




























And the actual status:




























The Northern Danube bridge is going to be finished in 2008 August.


----------



## Qtya

This is the other one. The bridge will be the north Danube bridge on the M0 ring motorway around Budapest. As you can see on the pictures this is a quite new development. I will try to update you on the project in the future.

The planned bridge:




























And the actual status:




























The Northern Danube bridge is going to be finished in 2008 August.


----------



## kokpit

You're doing great job guys, just keep updating kay:


----------



## kokpit

You're doing great job guys, just keep updating kay:


----------



## Qtya

The existing and future highway-system of Hungary:










Blue: finished
Green: being built
Green dots: finished by 2015 maybe earlier
Orange dots: finished by 2007.12
Yellow dots: finished by 2020 maybe earlier


----------



## Qtya

The existing and future highway-system of Hungary:










Blue: finished
Green: being built
Green dots: finished by 2015 maybe earlier
Orange dots: finished by 2007.12
Yellow dots: finished by 2020 maybe earlier


----------



## lindenthaler

Tunnels and hungary, that sounds so unlogical


----------



## lindenthaler

Tunnels and hungary, that sounds so unlogical


----------



## Qtya

Gartenzwerg said:


> Tunnels and hungary, that sounds so unlogical


Haha! Very funny... The landscape demands that type os solution at the ominous part of Hungary!


----------



## Qtya

Gartenzwerg said:


> Tunnels and hungary, that sounds so unlogical


Haha! Very funny... The landscape demands that type os solution at the ominous part of Hungary!


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ it was only good meaning joke  For me it s great for HU to have such highway system which is, IMO one of the best i ve saw in Europe kay: I just hope that upgarding of M0 will get faster, it s really uncomfortable to drive thru it. but rest is very good


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ it was only good meaning joke  For me it s great for HU to have such highway system which is, IMO one of the best i ve saw in Europe kay: I just hope that upgarding of M0 will get faster, it s really uncomfortable to drive thru it. but rest is very good


----------



## Qtya

The M0 experssway-highway is a crucial part of the Hungarian highway-system. This belt or beltway connects and will connect the main highways and roads entering and leaving Budapest (M1, M7, M6, M5, M3...). The belt is not finished yet and at some parts its way to old and absolutly doesn't fulfil the needs or demands of a modern transportation-system. But its improving. As you can see the expressway parts are turning into a highway and the belt is developing with the eastern, northern sections and also the M31 "shortcut". 










Today only the north-western part is untouched. Its a very complicated zone. Urban ares,a national park, envionmental questions and personal intrests are in the way of the project. So this is why the deadline for the completion of the M0 belt is somewhere in 2015.

Here are some pictures of the U/C eastern and northern sections:


















































































The M0 between Main road 4 and M3 highway is 26.5 km long, the M31 is 12 km and both projects are going to be finished next year.


----------



## Qtya

The M0 experssway-highway is a crucial part of the Hungarian highway-system. This belt or beltway connects and will connect the main highways and roads entering and leaving Budapest (M1, M7, M6, M5, M3...). The belt is not finished yet and at some parts its way to old and absolutly doesn't fulfil the needs or demands of a modern transportation-system. But its improving. As you can see the expressway parts are turning into a highway and the belt is developing with the eastern, northern sections and also the M31 "shortcut". 










Today only the north-western part is untouched. Its a very complicated zone. Urban ares,a national park, envionmental questions and personal intrests are in the way of the project. So this is why the deadline for the completion of the M0 belt is somewhere in 2015.

Here are some pictures of the U/C eastern and northern sections:


















































































The M0 between Main road 4 and M3 highway is 26.5 km long, the M31 is 12 km and both projects are going to be finished next year.


----------



## Qtya

The "Circle-bridge" at Budaörs, above the joint section of the M1-M7 highways connecting a Tesco, an Auchan, a KIKA, an IKEA and other heavy players. I like this one very much!


----------



## Qtya

The "Circle-bridge" at Budaörs, above the joint section of the M1-M7 highways connecting a Tesco, an Auchan, a KIKA, an IKEA and other heavy players. I like this one very much!


----------



## Mimar

Bikes said:


> Yippie!  Finally something exciting!


The tunnels are exciting to us but they cost a lot, so I prefer a highway without tunnels although its impossible in a hilly area


----------



## Mimar

Bikes said:


> Yippie!  Finally something exciting!


The tunnels are exciting to us but they cost a lot, so I prefer a highway without tunnels although its impossible in a hilly area


----------



## kokpit

Great work Qtya, I was always curious about constructions and infrastructure projects going on in Hungary.
BTW don't you know what's the total length of current motorway network in HU? And are there distinguished motorways from expressways or is it all marked as motorways?


----------



## kokpit

Great work Qtya, I was always curious about constructions and infrastructure projects going on in Hungary.
BTW don't you know what's the total length of current motorway network in HU? And are there distinguished motorways from expressways or is it all marked as motorways?


----------



## Qtya

kokpit said:


> Great work Qtya, I was always curious about constructions and infrastructure projects going on in Hungary.
> BTW don't you know what's the total length of current motorway network in HU? And are there distinguished motorways from expressways or is it all marked as motorways?


Thank you! I saw you guys are doing a great job at your threads, so we, hungarians should keep up!
About your questions: There are 522 km highway (M1, M3, M30, M35, M43, M7, parts of M0) and 130 km expressway (M15, M70, 2/A, parts of M0, M9) in the hands of the hungarian state. Concession own the M6 (58,6 km) and M5 (173,9) highways with a total length of 232,5 km.

Highways: 754,5 km
Expressways: 130 km

They are distinguished on the maps, they are usually shown with thiner lines as the highways.


----------



## Qtya

kokpit said:


> Great work Qtya, I was always curious about constructions and infrastructure projects going on in Hungary.
> BTW don't you know what's the total length of current motorway network in HU? And are there distinguished motorways from expressways or is it all marked as motorways?


Thank you! I saw you guys are doing a great job at your threads, so we, hungarians should keep up!
About your questions: There are 522 km highway (M1, M3, M30, M35, M43, M7, parts of M0) and 130 km expressway (M15, M70, 2/A, parts of M0, M9) in the hands of the hungarian state. Concession own the M6 (58,6 km) and M5 (173,9) highways with a total length of 232,5 km.

Highways: 754,5 km
Expressways: 130 km

They are distinguished on the maps, they are usually shown with thiner lines as the highways.


----------



## Bikes

Qtya, hands down for the information about the M0, i always wanted to know more about it, and that detailed map is perfect, thanks!


----------



## Bikes

Qtya, hands down for the information about the M0, i always wanted to know more about it, and that detailed map is perfect, thanks!


----------



## kokpit

Thanks for info Qtya kay: One more question: do you know what is the final planned length of entire highway network (Motorways & Expressways) in HU?


----------



## kokpit

Thanks for info Qtya kay: One more question: do you know what is the final planned length of entire highway network (Motorways & Expressways) in HU?


----------



## Qtya

Sorry about the huge photos guys! Next time I upload smaller ones. 
BTW other hungarian highway/expressway developments are on the "assembly line"...


----------



## Qtya

Sorry about the huge photos guys! Next time I upload smaller ones. 
BTW other hungarian highway/expressway developments are on the "assembly line"...


----------



## Bikes

Excellent work Qtya, i cant express how glad i am, that you have registered to this forum!  :cheers:


----------



## Bikes

Excellent work Qtya, i cant express how glad i am, that you have registered to this forum!  :cheers:


----------



## Qtya

Bikes said:


> Excellent work Qtya, i cant express how glad i am, that you have registered to this forum!  :cheers:


Thank's Bikes! My pleasure!


----------



## Qtya

Bikes said:


> Excellent work Qtya, i cant express how glad i am, that you have registered to this forum!  :cheers:


Thank's Bikes! My pleasure!


----------



## Qtya

The M9 Expressway

Constructions ended on this 2-laned Expressway in 2003. The M9 with its 21 kms,is not really long today, but its part of a long way development, the "Southern Highway" project which will be finished hopefully in 2020. I hope a lot earlier. The reason why this little expressway section was built between the 6th and 51st main roads is the bridge of M9, named after Szent (St.) László who reigned in Hungary between 1077-95 as our 9th Christian king. This bridge was very important because there were no other Danube crossings within 50 kms. The closest bridges are at Baja and Dunaföldvár.
The completed M9 highway will start at the city of Sopron on the Austrian border, and passing Zalaegerszeg, Nagykanizsa, Kaposvár, joining the completed M9 section at Szekszárd which will be widened to a 4-laned highway by that time, and then passing Szeged, Békéscsaba and ending at Debrecen connecting into the M35. Through that and the M3, you can travel further to Slovakia or Ukraine in the future. So *Kokpit*, actually our completed highway-network - hopefully - will be about 200 kms longer than the 2576 kms I recently mentioned. Unfortunately the Szeged - Debrecen part is not shown on the earlier uploaded map. I don't exactly know why.

Some pictures of the M9 Szent László Danube bridge:

































The map of this section:


----------



## Qtya

The M9 Expressway

Constructions ended on this 2-laned Expressway in 2003. The M9 with its 21 kms,is not really long today, but its part of a long way development, the "Southern Highway" project which will be finished hopefully in 2020. I hope a lot earlier. The reason why this little expressway section was built between the 6th and 51st main roads is the bridge of M9, named after Szent (St.) László who reigned in Hungary between 1077-95 as our 9th Christian king. This bridge was very important because there were no other Danube crossings within 50 kms. The closest bridges are at Baja and Dunaföldvár.
The completed M9 highway will start at the city of Sopron on the Austrian border, and passing Zalaegerszeg, Nagykanizsa, Kaposvár, joining the completed M9 section at Szekszárd which will be widened to a 4-laned highway by that time, and then passing Szeged, Békéscsaba and ending at Debrecen connecting into the M35. Through that and the M3, you can travel further to Slovakia or Ukraine in the future. So *Kokpit*, actually our completed highway-network - hopefully - will be about 200 kms longer than the 2576 kms I recently mentioned. Unfortunately the Szeged - Debrecen part is not shown on the earlier uploaded map. I don't exactly know why.

Some pictures of the M9 Szent László Danube bridge:

































The map of this section:


----------



## Qtya

Sziasztok!

Biztosan tudjátok, hogy a Kormány nemrég elkezdte végre építeni az M0 körgyűrű északi hídját. Talán két hónapja pedig úgy döntöttek Kóka Jánossal az élen, hogy nevezze el a nép az új hidat, foglalkozzunk inkább ezzel mint a konvergencia programmal, a késő Euroval, vagy egyéb számukra kínos kérdésekkel. 
Ha így gondolják, akkor foglalkozzunk ezzel' 

Amit a szavazásról tudni érdemes, azt megtalálhatjátok az alábbi linken (http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/informaciok), de ide is másolom:

A szavazás menete
A szavazás szakaszai: 

Az első, nominációs időszakban (július 21- augusztus 21.) várjuk az Önök névadó ötleteit. A beérkezett javaslataikra egyben szavazhatnak is. Ennek az időszaknak a végén a nevek beküldése lezárul. (Már le izs zárult. Qtya)
A második periódusban(augusztus 21- szeptember 8.) a nominációs szakaszban beérkezett szavazatok alapján az első 10 helyre rangsorolt ötletre lehet a továbbiakban is szavazni. Nagyon fontos időszak ez, hiszen ekkor dől el, melyik három név kapja a legtöbb szavazatot, melyik három név lesz a befutó! 
A legnépszerűbb javaslatok további sorsa: 

A híd elnevezését is széles körű társadalmi egyeztetés előzi meg. Ennek egy nagyon fontos eleme az Ön javaslata. 

Az M0-ás Északi-híd nevére javaslatot tesznek továbbá az érintett települések önkormányzatai, térképészek, nyelvészek, és további szervezetek képviselői is. A javaslatokat a tárcaközi Földrajzinév-bizottság véleményezi, majd meghozza döntését. A második szavazási periódus első három helyezettje kerül a bizottság elé, ahol a többi javaslattal együtt mérlegelik majd. 

Az Ön javaslatának is jó esélye van tehát, hogy az MO Északi-híd új nevéül szolgáljon

Ennyit a hivatalos közleményről.

Én még a szavazás kezdeti szakaszában jelöltem a Bethlen Gábor - híd nevet és amint majd látni fogjátok elég szépen teljesített... 1,73 millió szavazattal a negyedik lett az első fordulóban!

A második fordulóban viszont elég rosszul áll. Van még 2,5 nap, kérlek Benneteket segítsetek, ha éppen nem vagytok elkötelezve valamelyik másik név irányába! Szavazni minden nap egyszer lehet, szerintem 10 mp az egész, vagy még annyi sincs, szóval nem nagy idő (max a regisztráció jelent egy kis időt), ha nap mint nap egyszer meglátogatjátok a honlapot. Küldjétek el ismerőseiteknek is és buzdítsátok Őket is a szavazásra! Bethlen Gábor erdélyi fejedelem történelmünk egyik meghatározó alakja. Bemutatnom aligha kell egy igazi magyarnak! Mutassuk meg az erdélyieknek, hogy ha már a Kormány nem, mi megemlékezünk Róluk, bármilyen kicsiny is ez a cselekedet! 

SZAVAZZUK MEG A BETHLEN GÁBOR - HIDAT! 

SZAVAZNI EZEN A LINKEKEN KERESZTÜL TUDTOK: http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/

A honlap néha elég lassú, néha nem jön be, nyílván a magas látogatottságtól. Ez ne rettentsen el senkit!

Üdvözlettel: Qtya

Translation commin' up...


----------



## Qtya

Sziasztok!

Biztosan tudjátok, hogy a Kormány nemrég elkezdte végre építeni az M0 körgyűrű északi hídját. Talán két hónapja pedig úgy döntöttek Kóka Jánossal az élen, hogy nevezze el a nép az új hidat, foglalkozzunk inkább ezzel mint a konvergencia programmal, a késő Euroval, vagy egyéb számukra kínos kérdésekkel. 
Ha így gondolják, akkor foglalkozzunk ezzel' 

Amit a szavazásról tudni érdemes, azt megtalálhatjátok az alábbi linken (http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/informaciok), de ide is másolom:

A szavazás menete
A szavazás szakaszai: 

Az első, nominációs időszakban (július 21- augusztus 21.) várjuk az Önök névadó ötleteit. A beérkezett javaslataikra egyben szavazhatnak is. Ennek az időszaknak a végén a nevek beküldése lezárul. (Már le izs zárult. Qtya)
A második periódusban(augusztus 21- szeptember 8.) a nominációs szakaszban beérkezett szavazatok alapján az első 10 helyre rangsorolt ötletre lehet a továbbiakban is szavazni. Nagyon fontos időszak ez, hiszen ekkor dől el, melyik három név kapja a legtöbb szavazatot, melyik három név lesz a befutó! 
A legnépszerűbb javaslatok további sorsa: 

A híd elnevezését is széles körű társadalmi egyeztetés előzi meg. Ennek egy nagyon fontos eleme az Ön javaslata. 

Az M0-ás Északi-híd nevére javaslatot tesznek továbbá az érintett települések önkormányzatai, térképészek, nyelvészek, és további szervezetek képviselői is. A javaslatokat a tárcaközi Földrajzinév-bizottság véleményezi, majd meghozza döntését. A második szavazási periódus első három helyezettje kerül a bizottság elé, ahol a többi javaslattal együtt mérlegelik majd. 

Az Ön javaslatának is jó esélye van tehát, hogy az MO Északi-híd új nevéül szolgáljon

Ennyit a hivatalos közleményről.

Én még a szavazás kezdeti szakaszában jelöltem a Bethlen Gábor - híd nevet és amint majd látni fogjátok elég szépen teljesített... 1,73 millió szavazattal a negyedik lett az első fordulóban!

A második fordulóban viszont elég rosszul áll. Van még 2,5 nap, kérlek Benneteket segítsetek, ha éppen nem vagytok elkötelezve valamelyik másik név irányába! Szavazni minden nap egyszer lehet, szerintem 10 mp az egész, vagy még annyi sincs, szóval nem nagy idő (max a regisztráció jelent egy kis időt), ha nap mint nap egyszer meglátogatjátok a honlapot. Küldjétek el ismerőseiteknek is és buzdítsátok Őket is a szavazásra! Bethlen Gábor erdélyi fejedelem történelmünk egyik meghatározó alakja. Bemutatnom aligha kell egy igazi magyarnak! Mutassuk meg az erdélyieknek, hogy ha már a Kormány nem, mi megemlékezünk Róluk, bármilyen kicsiny is ez a cselekedet! 

SZAVAZZUK MEG A BETHLEN GÁBOR - HIDAT! 

SZAVAZNI EZEN A LINKEKEN KERESZTÜL TUDTOK: http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/

A honlap néha elég lassú, néha nem jön be, nyílván a magas látogatottságtól. Ez ne rettentsen el senkit!

Üdvözlettel: Qtya

Translation commin' up...


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Biztosan tudjátok, hogy a kormány nemrég elkezdte végre építeni az M0 körgyűrű északi hídját. Talán két hónapja pedig úgy döntöttek Kóka Jánossal az élen, hogy nevezze el a nép az új hidat, foglalkozzunk inkább ezzel mint a konvergencia programmal, a késő Euroval, vagy egyéb számukra kínos kérdésekkel.
> Ha így gondolják, akkor foglalkozzunk ezzel'
> 
> Amit a szavazásról tudni érdemes, azt megtalálhatjátok az alábbi linken (http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/informaciok), de ide is másolom:
> 
> A szavazás menete
> A szavazás szakaszai:
> 
> Az első, nominációs időszakban (július 21- augusztus 21.) várjuk az Önök névadó ötleteit. A beérkezett javaslataikra egyben szavazhatnak is. Ennek az időszaknak a végén a nevek beküldése lezárul. (Már le izs zárult. Qtya)
> A második periódusban(augusztus 21- szeptember 8.) a nominációs szakaszban beérkezett szavazatok alapján az első 10 helyre rangsorolt ötletre lehet a továbbiakban is szavazni. Nagyon fontos időszak ez, hiszen ekkor dől el, melyik három név kapja a legtöbb szavazatot, melyik három név lesz a befutó!
> A legnépszerűbb javaslatok további sorsa:
> 
> A híd elnevezését is széles körű társadalmi egyeztetés előzi meg. Ennek egy nagyon fontos eleme az Ön javaslata.
> 
> Az M0-ás Északi-híd nevére javaslatot tesznek továbbá az érintett települések önkormányzatai, térképészek, nyelvészek, és további szervezetek képviselői is. A javaslatokat a tárcaközi Földrajzinév-bizottság véleményezi, majd meghozza döntését. A második szavazási periódus első három helyezettje kerül a bizottság elé, ahol a többi javaslattal együtt mérlegelik majd.
> 
> Az Ön javaslatának is jó esélye van tehát, hogy az MO Északi-híd új nevéül szolgáljon
> 
> Ennyit a hivatalos közleményről.
> 
> Én még a szavazás kezdeti szakaszában jelöltem a Bethlen Gábor - híd nevet és amint majd látni fogjátok elég szépen teljesített... 1,73 millió szavazattal a negyedik lett az első fordulóban!
> 
> A második fordulóban viszont elég rosszul áll. Van még 2,5 nap, kérlek Benneteket segítsetek, ha éppen nem vagytok elkötelezve valamelyik másik név irányába! Szavazni minden nap egyszer lehet, szerintem 10 mp az egész, vagy még annyi sincs, szóval nem nagy idő (max a regisztráció jelent egy kis időt), ha nap mint nap egyszer meglátogatjátok a honlapot. Küldjétek el ismerőseiteknek is és buzdítsátok Őket is a szavazásra! Bethlen Gábor erdélyi fejedelem történelmünk egyik meghatározó alakja. Bemutatnom aligha kell egy igazi magyarnak! Mutassuk meg az erdélyieknek, hogy ha már a Kormány nem, mi megemlékezünk Róluk, bármilyen kicsiny is ez a cselekedet!
> 
> SZAVAZZUK MEG A BETHLEN GÁBOR - HIDAT!
> 
> SZAVAZNI EZEN A LINKEKEN KERESZTÜL TUDTOK: http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/
> 
> A honlap néha elég lassú, néha nem jön be, nyílván a magas látogatottságtól. Ez ne rettentsen el senkit!
> 
> Üdvözlettel: Qtya
> 
> Translation commin' up...


So this letter in english, but briefly because I unfortunately I have to run...

In the mid-summer our government decided that the people can give the name of the new M0 bridge on the Danube. In the begining of the voting everyone could propose a name. I suggested the name of *Bethlen Gábor * who was a Prince of Transylvania. This name made it into the second round with a 1,73 million votes in forth place! But since than it hasn't got so many votes. So please help me if you dont mind.

You can vote until September 8, so we only got 2,5 days left. Everyone can vote once a day with one e-mail address.

You can vote on this homepage: www.m0hid.gov.hu
Unfortunately this is a Hungarian page so I have to lead You. 

First, You have to go to this page:

When its loaded you'll see a 'REGISZTRÁCIÓ' word which meens Registration in the left corner.
Click on it.
When You clicked on it, the middle of the page changes and You'll see 3 boxes.
In the first You'll have to type your e-mail address as it is shown, then Your password twice in the 'JELSZÓ', and 'JELSZÓ AGAIN' boxes.
After You filled the 3 boxes, click on the 'REGISZTRÁCIÓ' button under the 3 boxes.
A text typed with red will show up. Now You can close the whole window.
You'll get a reply letter to Your mailbox shortly.
When You get the letter from: [email protected] open it. In the letter you'll find one sentence and your password. In the sentence there will be a word link in blue.
Click on it.
A new window will open. Find the name of *Bethlen Gábor*. Vote on it.
Then on the bottom of the page You'll find a button 'ELKÜLD' (Send), click on it.

You are finished! Thank You!

:nocrook:


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Biztosan tudjátok, hogy a kormány nemrég elkezdte végre építeni az M0 körgyűrű északi hídját. Talán két hónapja pedig úgy döntöttek Kóka Jánossal az élen, hogy nevezze el a nép az új hidat, foglalkozzunk inkább ezzel mint a konvergencia programmal, a késő Euroval, vagy egyéb számukra kínos kérdésekkel.
> Ha így gondolják, akkor foglalkozzunk ezzel'
> 
> Amit a szavazásról tudni érdemes, azt megtalálhatjátok az alábbi linken (http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/informaciok), de ide is másolom:
> 
> A szavazás menete
> A szavazás szakaszai:
> 
> Az első, nominációs időszakban (július 21- augusztus 21.) várjuk az Önök névadó ötleteit. A beérkezett javaslataikra egyben szavazhatnak is. Ennek az időszaknak a végén a nevek beküldése lezárul. (Már le izs zárult. Qtya)
> A második periódusban(augusztus 21- szeptember 8.) a nominációs szakaszban beérkezett szavazatok alapján az első 10 helyre rangsorolt ötletre lehet a továbbiakban is szavazni. Nagyon fontos időszak ez, hiszen ekkor dől el, melyik három név kapja a legtöbb szavazatot, melyik három név lesz a befutó!
> A legnépszerűbb javaslatok további sorsa:
> 
> A híd elnevezését is széles körű társadalmi egyeztetés előzi meg. Ennek egy nagyon fontos eleme az Ön javaslata.
> 
> Az M0-ás Északi-híd nevére javaslatot tesznek továbbá az érintett települések önkormányzatai, térképészek, nyelvészek, és további szervezetek képviselői is. A javaslatokat a tárcaközi Földrajzinév-bizottság véleményezi, majd meghozza döntését. A második szavazási periódus első három helyezettje kerül a bizottság elé, ahol a többi javaslattal együtt mérlegelik majd.
> 
> Az Ön javaslatának is jó esélye van tehát, hogy az MO Északi-híd új nevéül szolgáljon
> 
> Ennyit a hivatalos közleményről.
> 
> Én még a szavazás kezdeti szakaszában jelöltem a Bethlen Gábor - híd nevet és amint majd látni fogjátok elég szépen teljesített... 1,73 millió szavazattal a negyedik lett az első fordulóban!
> 
> A második fordulóban viszont elég rosszul áll. Van még 2,5 nap, kérlek Benneteket segítsetek, ha éppen nem vagytok elkötelezve valamelyik másik név irányába! Szavazni minden nap egyszer lehet, szerintem 10 mp az egész, vagy még annyi sincs, szóval nem nagy idő (max a regisztráció jelent egy kis időt), ha nap mint nap egyszer meglátogatjátok a honlapot. Küldjétek el ismerőseiteknek is és buzdítsátok Őket is a szavazásra! Bethlen Gábor erdélyi fejedelem történelmünk egyik meghatározó alakja. Bemutatnom aligha kell egy igazi magyarnak! Mutassuk meg az erdélyieknek, hogy ha már a Kormány nem, mi megemlékezünk Róluk, bármilyen kicsiny is ez a cselekedet!
> 
> SZAVAZZUK MEG A BETHLEN GÁBOR - HIDAT!
> 
> SZAVAZNI EZEN A LINKEKEN KERESZTÜL TUDTOK: http://www.m0hid.gov.hu/
> 
> A honlap néha elég lassú, néha nem jön be, nyílván a magas látogatottságtól. Ez ne rettentsen el senkit!
> 
> Üdvözlettel: Qtya
> 
> Translation commin' up...


So this letter in english, but briefly because I unfortunately I have to run...

In the mid-summer our government decided that the people can give the name of the new M0 bridge on the Danube. In the begining of the voting everyone could propose a name. I suggested the name of *Bethlen Gábor * who was a Prince of Transylvania. This name made it into the second round with a 1,73 million votes in forth place! But since than it hasn't got so many votes. So please help me if you dont mind.

You can vote until September 8, so we only got 2,5 days left. Everyone can vote once a day with one e-mail address.

You can vote on this homepage: www.m0hid.gov.hu
Unfortunately this is a Hungarian page so I have to lead You. 

First, You have to go to this page:

When its loaded you'll see a 'REGISZTRÁCIÓ' word which meens Registration in the left corner.
Click on it.
When You clicked on it, the middle of the page changes and You'll see 3 boxes.
In the first You'll have to type your e-mail address as it is shown, then Your password twice in the 'JELSZÓ', and 'JELSZÓ AGAIN' boxes.
After You filled the 3 boxes, click on the 'REGISZTRÁCIÓ' button under the 3 boxes.
A text typed with red will show up. Now You can close the whole window.
You'll get a reply letter to Your mailbox shortly.
When You get the letter from: [email protected] open it. In the letter you'll find one sentence and your password. In the sentence there will be a word link in blue.
Click on it.
A new window will open. Find the name of *Bethlen Gábor*. Vote on it.
Then on the bottom of the page You'll find a button 'ELKÜLD' (Send), click on it.

You are finished! Thank You!

:nocrook:


----------



## Qtya

I'm runnin' out of highways...


----------



## Qtya

I'm runnin' out of highways...


----------



## kokpit

2776km of Highways? That is what I call "Benelux way". That will be really dense highway network in HU kay:
Qtya, moderators of SSC created among others new local forum for Central Europe which is assigned to Czech republic, Slovakia and Hungary so you can create new thread about Hungarian highways there if you want http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=744


----------



## kokpit

2776km of Highways? That is what I call "Benelux way". That will be really dense highway network in HU kay:
Qtya, moderators of SSC created among others new local forum for Central Europe which is assigned to Czech republic, Slovakia and Hungary so you can create new thread about Hungarian highways there if you want http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=744


----------



## Qtya

kokpit said:


> 2776km of Highways? That is what I call "Benelux way". That will be really dense highway network in HU kay:
> Qtya, moderators of SSC created among others new local forum for Central Europe which is assigned to Czech republic, Slovakia and Hungary so you can create new thread about Hungarian highways there if you want http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=744


Thank's for the advice Kokpit!


----------



## Qtya

kokpit said:


> 2776km of Highways? That is what I call "Benelux way". That will be really dense highway network in HU kay:
> Qtya, moderators of SSC created among others new local forum for Central Europe which is assigned to Czech republic, Slovakia and Hungary so you can create new thread about Hungarian highways there if you want http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=744


Thank's for the advice Kokpit!


----------



## Qtya

Some photos about the finished M5 highway and the U/C Dunaújvárosi Danube Bridge that I've shot today.

(I'm not a photo expert, so... Keep your critiques...  )

This is where it all (the M5) begins...

















The highway itself:



















































































It definitely needs a 3rd lane...

















The bypass road of Kecskemét:

































The U/C bridge at Dunaújváros and the U/C M8 highway:


----------



## Qtya

Some photos about the finished M5 highway and the U/C Dunaújvárosi Danube Bridge that I've shot today.

(I'm not a photo expert, so... Keep your critiques...  )

This is where it all (the M5) begins...

















The highway itself:



















































































It definitely needs a 3rd lane...

















The bypass road of Kecskemét:

































The U/C bridge at Dunaújváros and the U/C M8 highway:


----------



## Qtya

In the 60s-70s an insane goal of an insane government was to create a monumental Budapest... Now You can see the outcome... And this is not only shown by the 105,9 kms long bypass road.


----------



## Qtya

In the 60s-70s an insane goal of an insane government was to create a monumental Budapest... Now You can see the outcome... And this is not only shown by the 105,9 kms long bypass road.


----------



## kokpit

^ IMO it's rather economically advantegous to have big city, more intensive concentration of people on one place speeds up the economy.


----------



## kokpit

^ IMO it's rather economically advantegous to have big city, more intensive concentration of people on one place speeds up the economy.


----------



## Qtya

Future plans of the Hungarian highway developments.

:gaah: In 2008, *only 40 kms *of highways will be completed. 
Both the northern sector of M0 bypass road with the new Danube bridge and the remaining 36 kms of the M7 highway between Nagykanizsa and Balatonkeresztúr is going to be finished in the mid summer of 2008. Probably earlier if the weather continues to be so gracious. So its not much... hno: 
BTW we'll finally have another completed highway. :cheers: :banana: 

But this year, works on 158(+23?) kms are going to start mainly based on the M6 highway. Preliminary works have already ended almost everywhere. The outcome of the tenders will be announced soon, so the projects will be finished in 2009 or worst case, just days before the 2010 elections. Not to mention that Pécs is going to be the European Capital of Culture in 2010, so its vital to have a highway connection, without that the city is totaly unreachable. 

The projects:

- M31 expressway between M0 bypass road and the city of Gödöllő located on the M3 highway. (12 kms)
- M6 highway section between Dunaújváros and Szekszárd. (67 kms)
- M6 highway section between Szekszárd and Bóly. (48 kms)
- M6 highway section between Bóly and Pécs. (31 kms)
- M56 highway section between Bóly and Ivándárda (border crossing to Croatia). (23 kms) In this case unfortunatelly I found no information, so I/We could only hope... That last 23 kms is really not to much, isn't it? :dunno: Or I ask to much?


----------



## Qtya

Future plans of the Hungarian highway developments.

:gaah: In 2008, *only 40 kms *of highways will be completed. 
Both the northern sector of M0 bypass road with the new Danube bridge and the remaining 36 kms of the M7 highway between Nagykanizsa and Balatonkeresztúr is going to be finished in the mid summer of 2008. Probably earlier if the weather continues to be so gracious. So its not much... hno: 
BTW we'll finally have another completed highway. :cheers: :banana: 

But this year, works on 158(+23?) kms are going to start mainly based on the M6 highway. Preliminary works have already ended almost everywhere. The outcome of the tenders will be announced soon, so the projects will be finished in 2009 or worst case, just days before the 2010 elections. Not to mention that Pécs is going to be the European Capital of Culture in 2010, so its vital to have a highway connection, without that the city is totaly unreachable. 

The projects:

- M31 expressway between M0 bypass road and the city of Gödöllő located on the M3 highway. (12 kms)
- M6 highway section between Dunaújváros and Szekszárd. (67 kms)
- M6 highway section between Szekszárd and Bóly. (48 kms)
- M6 highway section between Bóly and Pécs. (31 kms)
- M56 highway section between Bóly and Ivándárda (border crossing to Croatia). (23 kms) In this case unfortunatelly I found no information, so I/We could only hope... That last 23 kms is really not to much, isn't it? :dunno: Or I ask to much?


----------



## Qtya

kokpit said:


> ^ IMO it's rather economically advantegous to have big city, more intensive concentration of people on one place speeds up the economy.


This is true, but in case of small countries like Hungary the balance between the capital and the other regions could be desperately moved in favor of the capital. And without a proper regional alliance these regions can't really represent their interests. Naturally in an economy/system that functions well this wouldn't be a problem, but where the governments main supporters/voters are in the capital city, it is.


----------



## Qtya

kokpit said:


> ^ IMO it's rather economically advantegous to have big city, more intensive concentration of people on one place speeds up the economy.


This is true, but in case of small countries like Hungary the balance between the capital and the other regions could be desperately moved in favor of the capital. And without a proper regional alliance these regions can't really represent their interests. Naturally in an economy/system that functions well this wouldn't be a problem, but where the governments main supporters/voters are in the capital city, it is.


----------



## Qtya

*Highway vignette prices*

In Europe, naturally the most expensive one year valid vignette is in Hungary.
Prices shown in euros...


----------



## Qtya

*Highway vignette prices*

In Europe, naturally the most expensive one year valid vignette is in Hungary.
Prices shown in euros...


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Qtya said:


>


I cant see that pic is too small.. what si that pic about?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Qtya said:


>


I cant see that pic is too small.. what si that pic about?


----------



## Qtya

I figured it could be a problem. The original picture is the almost unusuable...

Highway fees in Euros/one year valid vignette:

Hungary: 138€
Austria: 73€
Bulgaria: 65€
Czech Republic: 32€
Slovakia: 29€
Switzerland: 27€
Romania: 21€ 

(If I see them right.)

The other one show the countries and prices (in eurocents)where Toll gates are used.

Spain: 8,0 eurocents/km
France: 7,8 eurocents/km
Portugal: 5,8 eurocents/km
Italy: 5,7 eurocents/km
Croatia: 5,3 eurocents/km
Slovenia: 5,0 eurocents/km

(If I see them right.)


----------



## Qtya

I figured it could be a problem. The original picture is the almost unusuable...

Highway fees in Euros/one year valid vignette:

Hungary: 138€
Austria: 73€
Bulgaria: 65€
Czech Republic: 32€
Slovakia: 29€
Switzerland: 27€
Romania: 21€ 

(If I see them right.)

The other one show the countries and prices (in eurocents)where Toll gates are used.

Spain: 8,0 eurocents/km
France: 7,8 eurocents/km
Portugal: 5,8 eurocents/km
Italy: 5,7 eurocents/km
Croatia: 5,3 eurocents/km
Slovenia: 5,0 eurocents/km

(If I see them right.)


----------



## kokpit

Qtya said:


> This is true, but in case of small countries like Hungary the balance between the capital and the other regions could be desperately moved in favor of the capital. And without a proper regional alliance these regions can't really represent their interests. Naturally in an economy/system that functions well this wouldn't be a problem, but where the governments main supporters/voters are in the capital city, it is.


But you live in Budapest so what's the problem.  If anybody from regions wants to, he can move there as well. I see quite big advantage with big populous Budapest in the middle of the country, it's probably economically better than smaller cities hundreds kilometres far away from each other.


----------



## kokpit

Qtya said:


> This is true, but in case of small countries like Hungary the balance between the capital and the other regions could be desperately moved in favor of the capital. And without a proper regional alliance these regions can't really represent their interests. Naturally in an economy/system that functions well this wouldn't be a problem, but where the governments main supporters/voters are in the capital city, it is.


But you live in Budapest so what's the problem.  If anybody from regions wants to, he can move there as well. I see quite big advantage with big populous Budapest in the middle of the country, it's probably economically better than smaller cities hundreds kilometres far away from each other.


----------



## Ataman

In the long term, decentralized economy works best. It is a bit like comparing Germany and Switzerland with Britain and France.

One of the reasons Czech economy is stronger than ours is that we have little else other than Budapest, while you have Brno and Ostrava. So geographically, the wealth distribution is more even there.

-Ataman


----------



## Ataman

In the long term, decentralized economy works best. It is a bit like comparing Germany and Switzerland with Britain and France.

One of the reasons Czech economy is stronger than ours is that we have little else other than Budapest, while you have Brno and Ostrava. So geographically, the wealth distribution is more even there.

-Ataman


----------



## Bikes

Qtya said:


> This is true, but in case of small countries like Hungary the balance between the capital and the other regions could be desperately moved in favor of the capital. And without a proper regional alliance these regions can't really represent their interests. Naturally in an economy/system that functions well this wouldn't be a problem, but where the governments main supporters/voters are in the capital city, it is.


This is true, and basically this thread is kind of dedicated to this problem. A better infrastructure reaching important cities like Debrecen is inevitable. Connecting the cities via high-speed motorways is a way to speed to up the economy.

Btw, what do you think, will the new part of M0 be built on time? They were lucky with the weather, hopefully it continues to be so, but if they wont be able to finish it, thats big trouble.


----------



## Bikes

Qtya said:


> This is true, but in case of small countries like Hungary the balance between the capital and the other regions could be desperately moved in favor of the capital. And without a proper regional alliance these regions can't really represent their interests. Naturally in an economy/system that functions well this wouldn't be a problem, but where the governments main supporters/voters are in the capital city, it is.


This is true, and basically this thread is kind of dedicated to this problem. A better infrastructure reaching important cities like Debrecen is inevitable. Connecting the cities via high-speed motorways is a way to speed to up the economy.

Btw, what do you think, will the new part of M0 be built on time? They were lucky with the weather, hopefully it continues to be so, but if they wont be able to finish it, thats big trouble.


----------



## Qtya

Ady said:


> I hope to get drunk :cheers: only next weekend :nuts: when I have a date with a hot Russian chick :banana:


^^ Good luck Mate! :banana: :naughty: :cheer: kay:  

There are other smilies... Hit "more"!


----------



## Qtya

Ady said:


> I hope to get drunk :cheers: only next weekend :nuts: when I have a date with a hot Russian chick :banana:


^^ Good luck Mate! :banana: :naughty: :cheer: kay:  

There are other smilies... Hit "more"!


----------



## Ady

Qtya said:


> ^^ Good luck Mate! :banana: :naughty: :cheer: kay:
> 
> There are other smilies... Hit "more"!


Let the vodka flow :scouserd: Or even better, armenian cognac. Ever tried it? :booze:


----------



## Ady

Qtya said:


> ^^ Good luck Mate! :banana: :naughty: :cheer: kay:
> 
> There are other smilies... Hit "more"!


Let the vodka flow :scouserd: Or even better, armenian cognac. Ever tried it? :booze:


----------



## Bikes

^^ May i suggest "Moskovskaya vodka" 









Big fun, no hangover! 

Is it possible to buy that armenian cognac in Budapest? Would be interested... :cheers: If your going to have any language barriers with that russian bird, just let me know


----------



## Bikes

^^ May i suggest "Moskovskaya vodka" 









Big fun, no hangover! 

Is it possible to buy that armenian cognac in Budapest? Would be interested... :cheers: If your going to have any language barriers with that russian bird, just let me know


----------



## Ady

Bikes said:


> ^^ May i suggest "Moskovskaya vodka"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fun, no hangover!
> 
> Is it possible to buy that armenian cognac in Budapest? Would be interested... :cheers: If your going to have any language barriers with that russian bird, just let me know


I have no idea, I always smuggle it from Ukraine  My favorites:










and of course:










Actually, since I discovered it, I don't drink French cognac anymore 
There are of course older variants, but those are for special occasions. The 7 years old "Otborny" has a good price/quality ratio. you can buy 0.7 l. in any Ukrainian supermarket for ~ 100 Hriven, which is around 15 Euro.


----------



## Ady

Bikes said:


> ^^ May i suggest "Moskovskaya vodka"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fun, no hangover!
> 
> Is it possible to buy that armenian cognac in Budapest? Would be interested... :cheers: If your going to have any language barriers with that russian bird, just let me know


I have no idea, I always smuggle it from Ukraine  My favorites:










and of course:










Actually, since I discovered it, I don't drink French cognac anymore 
There are of course older variants, but those are for special occasions. The 7 years old "Otborny" has a good price/quality ratio. you can buy 0.7 l. in any Ukrainian supermarket for ~ 100 Hriven, which is around 15 Euro.


----------



## Ady

> If your going to have any language barriers with that russian bird, just let me know


So you are going to run to Amsterdam to help me out? :nuts: Net, sposibo, ya dostatochno govoryu po-russkyj :colgate: And by the way, the specimens that made it here, usually speak English too, sometimes even Dutch  The trick is to catch the ones that are freshly here, life in the west tends to spoil them hno:


----------



## Ady

> If your going to have any language barriers with that russian bird, just let me know


So you are going to run to Amsterdam to help me out? :nuts: Net, sposibo, ya dostatochno govoryu po-russkyj :colgate: And by the way, the specimens that made it here, usually speak English too, sometimes even Dutch  The trick is to catch the ones that are freshly here, life in the west tends to spoil them hno:


----------



## Bikes

LOL, that is true unfortunately. Nu ladna togda, vsivo haroshava. Nu kak eto shto uzhe vse gavarut po ruski, nekak ne ponotno... Btw, be careful with her, russian ladies tend to be quite strong if you know what i mean. And dont be so sure that i couldnt make it to Amsterdam in the next 14 hours


----------



## Bikes

LOL, that is true unfortunately. Nu ladna togda, vsivo haroshava. Nu kak eto shto uzhe vse gavarut po ruski, nekak ne ponotno... Btw, be careful with her, russian ladies tend to be quite strong if you know what i mean. And dont be so sure that i couldnt make it to Amsterdam in the next 14 hours


----------



## Qtya

I prefer Russia's Nr 1 export Vodka...
The good, old fashion... Stolichnaya...


----------



## Qtya

I prefer Russia's Nr 1 export Vodka...
The good, old fashion... Stolichnaya...


----------



## Qtya

BUT MY ALL TIME FAVORITE IS.........

:nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook:



:nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook:


----------



## Qtya

BUT MY ALL TIME FAVORITE IS.........

:nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook:



:nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook:


----------



## Ady

14 hours??? What do you drive? Trabant?  My current record is 9,5 hours 

And Amsterdam - Kharkov, via Budapest (~2900 km) in 25 hrs, including borders and all other stops  But if you plan to come here, I can arrange one of her friends for you, you are more than welcome  Although I believe in recent years there is ample supply in Budapest as well :lol:


----------



## Ady

14 hours??? What do you drive? Trabant?  My current record is 9,5 hours 

And Amsterdam - Kharkov, via Budapest (~2900 km) in 25 hrs, including borders and all other stops  But if you plan to come here, I can arrange one of her friends for you, you are more than welcome  Although I believe in recent years there is ample supply in Budapest as well :lol:


----------



## Bikes

No haha (astra diesel/volvo s60 diesel), i get to Frankfurt in 9 hrs, but i've never been to Amsterdam (shame on me, but no doubt i will take a trip there, when i have some time, and pick some friends from Groningen). Thanks for the offer LOL! Btw do you speak Hungarian?


----------



## Bikes

No haha (astra diesel/volvo s60 diesel), i get to Frankfurt in 9 hrs, but i've never been to Amsterdam (shame on me, but no doubt i will take a trip there, when i have some time, and pick some friends from Groningen). Thanks for the offer LOL! Btw do you speak Hungarian?


----------



## Qtya

Photos of the U/C northern section of the M0 beltway around the Hungarian capital, Budapest:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's quite some distance to Bucuresti! (Bucharest)


----------



## Verso

^^ And even more time. :lol: Nice pix btw, I'm surprised that number 44 road is 4-laned, cool!


----------



## Qtya

Photo updates on the M7 Viaduct at Köröshegy:


















I'm faaaalllliiinnngggggg.... :lol: 







Huge landworks are goin' on...











:hug: 
















Lake Balaton... The Hungarian "sea"...



Huhh... I've made it... :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is some nice viaduct!

Great report, appreciated much!


----------



## Verso

Awesome viaduct! kay:

You ran out of gas?


----------



## Nyuszi

Hy Guys!

Nice pics!

Are there any information about the Hungarian-Croatian border crossing with the bridge over the Mura river?
Could someone post pics?


----------



## x-type

Nyuszi said:


> Are there any information about the Hungarian-Croatian border crossing with the bridge over the Mura river?
> Could someone post pics?


it is not done yet, only the old one is still in function. you can see it very nice on Google Earth, that part is high detailed!

btw, are there any other viaducts u/c or built in Hungary except Köröshegy?


----------



## Qtya

No, not this size... Just much smaller ones!


----------



## Qtya

*BAD NEWS: TUNNELS CANCELED*

Governmental decision: There won't be any (4) tunnels on the M6 highway Szekszárd – Bóly section due to budget cutbacks... uke:


----------



## hkskyline

*Out of the Ordinary Highway Stories*

*Rabbits run riot on Hungarian highway *

BUDAPEST, April 16, 2007 (AFP) - Thousands of rabbits had Hungarian police and firefighters on the hop early Monday when they escaped on to a key motorway following an accident. 

Police said nearly 5,000 rabbits were on the loose around the M1 highway linking the capital Budapest to the Austrian border after an accident involving the truck that was transporting them. 

Traffic had to be diverted to a secondary road, a police spokeswoman said.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

:lol:


----------



## x-type

i heard that a boar got lost near Barcelona last week (i guess at AP7), he was confused, running among the cars, but somehow he found orientation and run back to a wood. it was quite messy


----------



## ChrisZwolle

that news is quite old. I heard most rabbits weren't running around all time, but just sitting on the asphalt enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## hkskyline

x-type said:


> i heard that a boar got lost near Barcelona last week (i guess at AP7), he was confused, running among the cars, but somehow he found orientation and run back to a wood. it was quite messy


Posted on: Friday, 20 April 2007, 00:00 CDT
*Wild Boar Shuts Down Spanish Highway *

MADRID, Spain - A wild boar trapped in the middle of a major highway halted traffic for about 15 minutes outside Barcelona on Thursday, police said.

"The animal was disoriented and did not know how to leave from where it was," said Sonia Gonzalez of the Catalonia Traffic Service.

Police were prepared to shoot the boar but it ran away.

The incident created a two-mile jam on a stretch of urban highway that is not far from a mountain range. Cows and ducks have previously wandered onto the road, Gonzalez said.

Source: Associated Press/AP Online


----------



## Qtya

*Motorway and expressway plans for the future*

This chart shows the u/c and planned (already approved) motorway and expressway sections of Hungary.

Autópálya = Motorway
Autóút = Expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Qtya

With this map, You guys can imagine it easier.


----------



## mgk920

Qtya said:


> Governmental decision: There won't be any (4) tunnels on the M6 highway Szekszárd – Bóly section due to budget cutbacks...


Does this mean that the highway will instead be re-engineered with a slightly realigned routing and deep cuts?

Mike


----------



## Qtya

mgk920 said:


> Does this mean that the highway will instead be re-engineered with a slightly realigned routing and deep cuts?
> 
> Mike


Yupp! You are right, Mate! This miserable idea will totally ruin the today beautful, untouched landscape... :bash:


----------



## x-type

sorry, you know that i never read posts till end  gosh, i like hungarian language!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hungarian, Slovenian, it all looks like Chinese to me


----------



## Verso

^ Which, the Mandarin or some other?


----------



## Qtya

In pronunciation we don't say ú, just simple u. I have no idea how you could heard it differently... We, and most of all myself have trubble with Lj... But the u is not strong.


----------



## Verso

^ I was just having in mind that the accent is on "u", b/c in Slovenian the accent is on the first "a".


----------



## Nyuszi

You can check out the Hungarian Motorways thread in th CE forums for farther info:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389944&page=16
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389944&page=17


----------



## Qtya

At the moment security spoted the car, they started to hurry towards me, so I could only take this photo of the first steel element built in the new northern M0 bridge...


----------



## Qtya

Peti said:


> Lol. It's really funny that they don't want anybody to take pictures of it. I mean it's not like giving away secret information or whatever.
> 
> Good luck Qtya with avoiding security guards!


No need to fear for me! I'm much quicker, smarter, trickier and last but not least prettier than the guards... :lol: Naturaly just kidding... :lol: 

Anyway some pics of the u/c M0-Main road 11 interchange...

THEY ARE LAYING THE FIRST LAYER OF THE FINAL BITUMEN MORE THAN 15 MONTHS BEFORE COMPLETION!!! LETS DANCE!!! :banana: :carrot:  :dance: epper: :clown: :dj: :applause: :cucumber: :naughty: :rock: :master: :hammer: :cheer: :righton: :horse: :drunk: :nocrook: :llama: 

(it has a reason though)

Pics:


----------



## radi6404

Chris1491 said:


> Hungarian, Slovenian, it all looks like Chinese to me


I don´t know what all these accent letters mean at all.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

It is because Hungarian language belongs to a completely different family that includes Estonian and Finnish. Slavic speakers such as myself cannot understand Hungarian at all. Phonetically, I believe, those accented vowels are pronounced in the same way as German letters.


----------



## Verso

Ő


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> Nice pix! Qtya, as you live in Budapest, could you please take photos of the M1 and M7 motorways, where they are united? I'd be extremely happy to see Ljubljana on those signs there.


Verso! Today about 01:00 I was driving home from Kiskunfélegyháza on the M5, and apx 20 kms south of Budapest a sign showed SLO too... :lol:


----------



## x-type

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Verso

Hmm, at the interchange with the M0? How about A, SK and HR, as well?


----------



## Nyuszi

*M0 - Main road 11 interchange*

Why does the M0 and at the roundabout of the Cora? How it will continue?!?! I don't understand... hno: 

Photo from today's local Metro:


----------



## Nyuszi

Verso said:


> Hmm, at the interchange with the M0? How about A, SK and HR, as well?


If Qtya isn't planning on answering, than I will... I saw the same sign at on the M5, and yes it's at the interchange with the recently finished M0 section, and You are right A, SK, and HR is shown as well as SLO.


----------



## Qtya

Nyuszi said:


> Why does the M0 and at the roundabout of the Cora? How it will continue?!?! I don't understand... hno:
> 
> Photo from today's local Metro:


Thank You Nyuszi!

Now it must be a 3 level interchange, and the motorway will continue somewhere between the Omszki lake, and the sports hall... Or between the sportshall and the Electroworld... Both solutions are weird...


----------



## Verso

Nyuszi said:


> If Qtya isn't planning on answering, than I will... I saw the same sign at on the M5, and yes it's at the interchange with the recently finished M0 section, and You are right A, SK, and HR is shown as well as SLO.


Great.  But, M5 and M0 have been intersecting each other for a long time! :?


----------



## wyqtor

*M0*

I read somewhere that apparently they're building a new M0 2x3 parallel to the old one, it is needed because the old one is only 2x2 and the lanes are VERY narrow - that would mean an interchange between NEW M0 and M5 - I saw some serious works this spring but didn't know exactly what was going on. Maybe our Hungarian friends could clarify the situation for us, because personally I'm a bit confused regarding this new M0 :nuts: ... Perhaps it would have been wiser to give a different name to the new motorway.


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> Great.  But, M5 and M0 have been intersecting each other for a long time! :?


Yes, and no! There is a new intersection to the south of the earlier one, where the new M0 section between Main road 4 and the M5 joins in. From this new interchange will start the rebuilt and extended southern M0 section between M5 and Main road 51.


----------



## Mateusz

Where is that bridge which is opened today ? On which motorway or expressway is this bridge ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ read the quote in the above post


----------



## x-type

Dunaújváros. it's a city about 50 km south from Budapest. bridge is a part of future motorway M8 which will run from Austrian border (Heiligenkreuz in Lafnitzal/Rábafüzes (a bordercrossing right east from Graz) - Veszprém - Sárbogard - Dunaújvŕos - Kecskemét - Szolnok)


----------



## Mateusz

Is this bridge the first object on M8 motorway ? Or some part of M8 is under construction ?


----------



## x-type

Hungarians will know better, but i think there is some 10 km of motorway built around that bridge and there is also another section near Veszprém built (some 15 km) which will partially be reconstructed.


----------



## RawLee

MateoW said:


> Is this bridge the first object on M8 motorway ? Or some part of M8 is under construction ?


This bridge was built,because the M6 reached Dunaújváros,and the nearest road bridge is very far. The M8 is a very-very future plan. I think this is the only official part of it.


----------



## Qtya

A couple of days ago I was back in our beloved Hungary, for the Balaton swimming contest.

Shots are from the M7 motorway, heading towards Budapest, from Balatonboglár:







hno: 










A sign in Balatonföldvár...

"Fare well trucks! 10 days left"


----------



## Qtya

04.08.2007. M7 viaduct at Köröshegy, opened for the public...









The view...















08.08.2007. Opening ceremony... (Pics commin' up shortly)


----------



## Qtya

As You can see there is no real improvment at the u/c northern M0 bridge... I meen on the western side of the Danube. Although the M0-Main road 11 junction is starting to get its shape... (Unfortunately no pics... hno: )

But the development is on schedule. Hopefully will be completed by next August.



Last day of driving until the 23rd of november, 2007... :fiddle: :skull: :gaah:  :wallbash:


----------



## Nexis

i'm glad to see Eastern Europe finally get in on extensive Motorway building
Excellant Pictures!!


----------



## amkerekes

The first pics from the opened new E71 M7 section (Zamárdi - Balatonszárszó, with the Kőröshegy viaduct)




































(this is not an accident, just the opening  )


----------



## Qtya

amkerekes said:


> The first pics from the opened new E71 M7 section (Zamárdi - Balatonszárszó, with the Kőröshegy viaduct)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is not an accident, just the opening  )


Thank You amkerekes! Post Your pics here too: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389944&page=28


----------



## Superkot634

:applause: :applause: :applause: Hungary:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## wyqtor

Cool pics! kay: I also made some pics of the 5km M43 (north of Szeged) on my trip, but had to delete them because I didn't have enough space to take pics of the Alps. hno:

The traffic from Budapest on the M5 towards Romania was chaotic to say the least: full of stupid truck drivers overtaking other trucks and thus creating small traffic jams behind them, crazy Bucharesters driving 200 km/h in order to save time in Hungary (because Romanian national roads are 1+1). The drivers in the West (Austria, Italy, etc) are much more disciplined than ours. 

At this rate, the motorway will have to be extended to 2x3 very fast.

Also, what are the plans for the extension of the M43 towards Romania? Overtaking on road 43 has become practically impossible. I think it would have been much better to continue the M43 from Szeged towards Romania (because we joined the EU, and traffic increased substantially), than towards the Serbian border - even if that would only mean some 20 km. That would be all I need


----------



## Qtya

wyqtor said:


> Cool pics! kay: I also made some pics of the 5km M43 (north of Szeged) on my trip, but had to delete them because I didn't have enough space to take pics of the Alps. hno:
> 
> The traffic from Budapest on the M5 towards Romania was chaotic to say the least: full of stupid truck drivers overtaking other trucks and thus creating small traffic jams behind them, crazy Bucharesters driving 200 km/h in order to save time in Hungary (because Romanian national roads are 1+1). The drivers in the West (Austria, Italy, etc) are much more disciplined than ours.
> 
> At this rate, the motorway will have to be extended to 2x3 very fast.
> 
> Also, what are the plans for the extension of the M43 towards Romania? Overtaking on road 43 has become practically impossible. I think it would have been much better to continue the M43 from Szeged towards Romania (because we joined the EU, and traffic increased substantially), than towards the Serbian border - even if that would only mean some 20 km. That would be all I need


The following developments are based on the EU budget between 2007-2009. And last week were accepted by the government and the EU too. So as You can see really important developments will and has to start this year, but not later by next fall. 

Here is a part of the list:

M0 new 2X3 section between new M0 junction with M5 untill main road 50.
M7 Balatonkeresztúr–Nagykanizsa motorway section; 
M9 expressway, between main road 51. and Main road 54. 
*M43 motorway Szeged – Makó *
Main road 5. Szeged bypass, III. phase + rail overpass; 
Main road 47. Békés county section,+ Békéscsaba bypass + Orosháza bypass; 
Main road 8: 
8.sz. főút Székesfehérvár–Veszprém (9+020-11+766 km) strengthen and expand; 
8. sz. főút Márkó–Ajka strengthen and expand; 
8.sz. főút Ajka–Veszprém strengthen and expand; 
8.sz. főút Veszprém–Várpalota,(32+000-57+100 km között) strengthen and expand; 
Main road 86: 
86. sz. főút Körmend–Rédics strengthen and expand; 
86. sz. főút (77+800-79+000 km ,around Szombathely ) strengthen and expand (2X2); 
86. sz. főút Szombathely–Vát (80+775-89+980 km között) strengthen and expand; 
86. sz. főút Szeleste bypass; 
86.sz. főút Győr–Moson–Sopron county section, strengthen and expand; 
Main road 26: 
M30-26. sz. főút Miskolc bypass; 
26. sz. főút Sajószentpéter bypass; 
26. sz. Sajószentpéter és Kazincbarcika bypass II. phase; 

M3 Nyíregyháza–Vásárosnamény (motorway); 
M6 Dunaújváros–Szekszárd (motorway); 
M6 Szekszárd–Bóly (motorway); 
M60 Pécs connection(Pécs–Bóly, motorway);


----------



## Lankosher

What is the total lenght of hungarian motorways???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some 860km in 2005 according to Wikipedia, but i think it is over a thousand kilometers now.


----------



## Qtya

igorlan said:


> What is the total lenght of hungarian motorways???


966,5 kms now.
End of August 2007: 978,5 kms
Before Christmas, 2007: 1017,5 kms


----------



## Lankosher

Qtya said:


> 966,5 kms now.
> End of August 2007: 978,5 kms
> Before Christmas, 2007: 1017,5 kms


In Poland 730 km including A18 and another 190 km under construction by the end of 2007, planned for construction in 2008 - another 180 km (maybe miore)

By the end of 2008 - 870 km in use.


----------



## Nyuszi

Qtya said:


> 966,5 kms now.
> End of August 2007: 978,5 kms
> Before Christmas, 2007: 1017,5 kms


2007:

End of August: M7 Nagykanizsa-Sormás, +12kms
End of September: M3 Görbeháza-Nyíregyháza, +39kms 

Total by the end of 2007: *1017,5 kms*

2008:

End of May: M7 Balatonszentgyörgy-Nagykanizsa +35kms
End of June: M0 Between M4 to M3 +26,5kms
End of August: M0 Between Main roads 2 and 11 + northern Danube bridge +11,2kms (3,2 kms the bridge itself)
End of September<: M7 border connection with the bridge over the Mura. +1km
End of September<: M6 Érd-Budapest (M0 connection) +11kms

Total by the end of 2008: *1102,2 kms*

2009:

? Probably end of the year: M31 Between M0 and M3, +12kms 
End of the year: M43 Szeged(M5)-Makó +39kms

Total by the end of 2009: *1153,2 kms*

2010:

By the 2010th Elections(marc-april-may): M6 Dunaújváros-Boly, +114kms
By the 2010th Elections(marc-april-may): M60 Boly-Pécs +30kms
End of the year: M0 new section between Main road 51. and M5, +6,3kms
End of the year: M0 M6 - Main road 51. sz. +11 kms (including 2 new Danube bridges: Hárosi Duna-bridge, Soroksári Dunaág-bridge)

Total by the end of 2010: *1314,5 kms*


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> great pix!!
> 
> do you know what we haven't seen yet from Hungary - M2, M70 and Msomething (that connects M1 and Rajka, i guess it's M15) - we want that!! althought the person who lives the nearest to M70 is me


M2 is nearer to me than M3 M70 is waaaaay off for anybody I guess,and M15 is closer to Bratislava than to Budapest,so its an other "someone else" thing I guess


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> great pix!!
> 
> do you know what we haven't seen yet from Hungary - M2, M70 and Msomething (that connects M1 and Rajka, i guess it's M15) - we want that!! althought the person who lives the nearest to M70 is me


There are good pics of the interchange between M70 and M7 (with Budapest, Zagreb, Ljubljana and stuff) in some link posted in this (or the national) thread.


----------



## Qtya

As soon as I get my license back I'll have to drive pretty fast and pretty long... (Its like not having sex for a long time... Unbearable... ) So I can promise You Győr(+M15) and Debrecen(M35) and between (M30 maybe)... And some day M43 too...


----------



## Nyuszi

Qtya said:


> As soon as I get my license back I'll have to drive pretty fast and pretty long... (Its like not having sex for a long time... Unbearable... ) So I can promise You Győr(+M15) and Debrecen(M35) and between (M30 maybe)... And some day M43 too...


Waiting for that Qtya! We wish You luck to survive the remaining time... :lol:


----------



## Qtya

The u/c northern M0 Danube bridge from my balkony: :lol: 

12X optical zoom:



12X optical zoom + digital zoom:


----------



## RKC

Do you live in Szentendre? Just wondering if i make out the angle right?
I live in Csillaghegy, so not very far either. 
Its funny you can see that bridge from a lot of places, there isnt any other built landmark like that in the area.


----------



## Qtya

Photos of the u/c suburban section of the M6 highway:

http://h123laci.freeweb.hu/M6-erdi_szakasz.html

Credit to *tersyxus*!


----------



## Qtya

RKC said:


> Do you live in Szentendre? Just wondering if i make out the angle right?
> I live in Csillaghegy, so not very far either.
> Its funny you can see that bridge from a lot of places, there isnt any other built landmark like that in the area.


Yes I do!  

With the planned 100 metre height of the pillars the bridge will be spotable from many places and from a long distance too...


----------



## Qtya

tunderke said:


> Hello,I'm still here! After long silence,here's a little something from me.I made this with RawLee. I hope you will like it! Sorry for the spots!
> Nyíregyháza bypass,northbound. Made on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was today,going to M35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is M35 already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service station beside the motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse:banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the motorway. The area is full with the signs of agriculture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is M3 motorway from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentally captured this camera,and I only discovered this when I recovered the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Gyöngyös,beside M3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M35 motorway...boring view,isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First part is the M3-M35 junction,then the M3 Tisza bridge,finally the M3-M30 junction.
> CxZ-UQ2ynk
> PS:I have a post u/c about Keszthely:nocrook::soon:


CREDIT TO tunderke at the CE forums! :cheers:


----------



## RawLee

New pics about the M0 northern bridge,from www.nif.hu


----------



## RawLee

The 20 biggest settlement in Hungary-green will get motorway/be ready in 2010,red is unknown. 
Name population 
1 Budapest 1 697 343 - M0,M1,M2,M3,M4,M5,M6,M7
2 Debrecen 204 297 - M35
3 Miskolc 175 701 - M30
4 Szeged 162 889 - M43,M5,M9
5 Pécs 156 567 - M60	
6 Győr 127 594 - M1,M85
7 Nyíregyháza 116 336 - M3
8 Kecskemét 108 286 - M5,M8,M44
9 Székesfehérvár 101 465 - M7,M80,M81
10 Szombathely 80 154 - M86,M9
11 Szolnok 76 331 - M4
12 Tatabánya 71 154 - M1
13 Kaposvár 67 954 - M9 
14 Békéscsaba 65 691 - M44 
15 Zalaegerszeg 62 029 - M9 
16 Veszprém 61 131 - M8,M80 
17 Érd 60 546 - M0,M6,M7
18 Sopron 56 394 - M9 
19 Eger 56 317 - M25 
20 Dunaújváros 51 378 - M6,M8


----------



## RawLee

tersyxus said:


> Works at M0 between Highway 4 and 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works at M0 between Highway 4 and M3.


Credit to Tersyxus,in the CE/Hungarian Motorways subforum!


----------



## RawLee

Some new pics about the M0 northern bridge:





























































































































source:http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/hid071001/


----------



## Qtya

Great photos! Thanx RawLee! Jo are doin' a hell of a job, as I said so earlier...


----------



## wyqtor

RawLee said:


> The 20 biggest settlement in Hungary-green will get motorway/be ready in 2010,red is unknown.
> Name population
> 1 Budapest 1 697 343 - M0,M1,M2,M3,M4,M5,M6,M7
> 2 Debrecen 204 297 - M35
> 3 Miskolc 175 701 - M30
> 4 Szeged 162 889 - M43,M5,M9
> 5 Pécs 156 567 - M60
> 6 Győr 127 594 - M1,M85
> 7 Nyíregyháza 116 336 - M3
> 8 Kecskemét 108 286 - M5,M8,M44
> 9 Székesfehérvár 101 465 - M7,M80,M81
> 10 Szombathely 80 154 - M86,M9
> 11 Szolnok 76 331 - M4
> 12 Tatabánya 71 154 - M1
> 13 Kaposvár 67 954 - M9
> 14 Békéscsaba 65 691 - M44
> 15 Zalaegerszeg 62 029 - M9
> 16 Veszprém 61 131 - M8,M80
> 17 Érd 60 546 - M0,M6,M7
> 18 Sopron 56 394 - M9
> 19 Eger 56 317 - M25
> 20 Dunaújváros 51 378 - M6,M8


Very suggestive table!

Hungary could serve as a model for many countries in the region regarding motorway construction (particularly its eastern neighbor!)

Of course, as usual I am interested in Szeged above all , was the M43 till Mako put forward by a year or two? In the previous list you showed us, it was supposed to be finished in 2011 or 2012, did the "big guys" decide to hurry things up?

Also, I want to ask you, what can you tell me about the M9? I read it's going to provide a direct link from Szeged to Austria, which is great! Is it one of those "distant projects"?


----------



## RawLee

Nyuszi said:


> 2007:
> 
> End of August: M7 Nagykanizsa-Sormás, +12kms
> End of September: M3 Görbeháza-Nyíregyháza, +39kms
> 
> Total by the end of 2007: *1017,5 kms*
> 
> 2008:
> 
> End of May: M7 Balatonszentgyörgy-Nagykanizsa +35kms
> End of June: M0 Between M4 to M3 +26,5kms
> End of August: M0 Between Main roads 2 and 11 + northern Danube bridge +11,2kms (3,2 kms the bridge itself)
> End of September<: M7 border connection with the bridge over the Mura. +1km
> End of September<: M6 Érd-Budapest (M0 connection) +11kms
> 
> Total by the end of 2008: *1102,2 kms*
> 
> *2009:*
> 
> ? Probably end of the year: M31 Between M0 and M3, +12kms
> *End of the year: M43 Szeged(M5)-Makó +39kms*
> 
> Total by the end of 2009: *1153,2 kms*
> 
> 2010:
> 
> By the 2010th Elections(marc-april-may): M6 Dunaújváros-Boly, +114kms
> By the 2010th Elections(marc-april-may): M60 Boly-Pécs +30kms
> End of the year: M0 new section between Main road 51. and M5, +6,3kms
> End of the year: M0 M6 - Main road 51. sz. +11 kms (including 2 new Danube bridges: Hárosi Duna-bridge, Soroksári Dunaág-bridge)
> 
> Total by the end of 2010: *1314,5 kms*





wyqtor said:


> Very suggestive table!
> 
> Hungary could serve as a model for many countries in the region regarding motorway construction (particularly its eastern neighbor!)
> 
> Of course, as usual I am interested in Szeged above all , was the M43 till Mako put forward by a year or two? In the previous list you showed us, it was supposed to be finished in 2011 or 2012, did the "big guys" decide to hurry things up?
> 
> Also, I want to ask you, what can you tell me about the M9? I read it's going to provide a direct link from Szeged to Austria, which is great! Is it one of those "distant projects"?


Credit to Nyuszi for the info!

I think M9 is a very distant plan,although its Danube bridge is ready. And yes,it will go along the southern border of Hungary. This will be (supposedly) its route:
A border – Sopron – M86 – M8 – Nagykanizsa – M7 – Kaposvár – M6 – Szekszárd – M5 – Szeged


----------



## wyqtor

RawLee said:


> Credit to Nyuszi for the info!
> 
> I think M9 is a very distant plan,although its Danube bridge is ready. And yes,it will go along the southern border of Hungary


Thanks RawLee and Nyuszi! Btw, I think I got confused a little, actually the guys at www.motorways-exitlists.com say the M43 will be finished in 2012.

Funny how in less than 2 years a motorway will be less than 30 km's from my home... on the other side of the border! On this side, the closest will be some 300 - 400 km away, and I'm still skeptical they will finish it by 2009.


----------



## RawLee

wyqtor said:


> Thanks RawLee and Nyuszi! Btw, I think I got confused a little, actually the guys at www.motorways-exitlists.com say the M43 will be finished in 2012.
> 
> Funny how in less than 2 years a motorway will be less than 30 km's from my home... on the other side of the border! On this side, the closest will be some 300 - 400 km away, and I'm still skeptical they will finish it by 2009.


I know the site,and used it as a reference when I made that list(with the cities)(I wanted to to do it with the 100 biggest cities,but it was very complex and time consuming,so I only kept the first 20),but they updated Hungary a long ago(~2months). A lot of funny stuff happen these days. To be honest,I'm sceptical too about it too. Money is badly needed,esp on M6-M60,and who knows what will happen. The only thing sure is M6-M60,because the constructors are chosen as we "speak" or that motorway.


----------



## Verso

wyqtor said:


> Thanks RawLee and Nyuszi! Btw, I think I got confused a little, actually the guys at www.motorways-exitlists.com say the M43 will be finished in 2012.


This site is great, but don't believe everything they say there, take it with reservation. Nice pix, RawLee. :cheers:


----------



## ady26

they should built the Highway till the border with Romania at Nagylak/Nadlac. Romania is one of the most importnat neighbour of Hungary!


----------



## x-type

in 2 weeks we are opening first section of our A5 which is connecting to M6 (or M56). unfortunately for you, we're starting from south because our main thing of that motorway is to connect Zagreb abd Osijek. next year A5 is coming to Osijek, and motorway from Osijek to border will be built in next phase of building motorways in Croatia (2009-2012), but 100% construction will continue going on right after motorway comes to Osijek (we cannot talk about it yet because now we're still building motorways in phase 2004-2008, so plan 2009-2012 is not made yet)


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> in 2 weeks we are opening first section of our A5 which is connecting to M6 (or M56). unfortunately for you, we're starting from south because our main thing of that motorway is to connect Zagreb abd Osijek. next year A5 is coming to Osijek, and motorway from Osijek to border will be built in next phase of building motorways in Croatia (2009-2012), but 100% construction will continue going on right after motorway comes to Osijek (we cannot talk about it yet because now we're still building motorways in phase 2004-2008, so plan 2009-2012 is not made yet)


I think its not a problem,since we only want to build it to Bóly(so M60 to Pécs)...I suspect the M3 and M35(M4?) and M4x is our current priority.


----------



## x-type

yep, and from Boly to border there should be M56 (i don't know why other name, but ok) which i think will be finnished till app. 2012, i think it could be situation like Mura bridge near Letenye/Gorican, so weßll make a deal when to make it. it's less than 10 km of motorway (or autout), so it's not too big deal.


----------



## Qtya

x-type said:


> yep, and from Boly to border there should be M56 (i don't know why other name, but ok) which i think will be finnished till app. 2012, i think it could be situation like Mura bridge near Letenye/Gorican, so weßll make a deal when to make it. it's less than 10 km of motorway (or autout), so it's not too big deal.


There wont be another name... It will be M6 untill the border.


----------



## Qtya

*Qtya's trip, Part I.: Hungarian section*

Photos of the M1 Motorway and M15 expressway from Sunday when my family and I were heading towards Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic. Still can't drive, but I could still compare the highway systems of the CE nations. My opinion is that by judging Hungarion M1, M15, Slovakian D2, Czech D1 and Main road(could be expressway) 6, our system is the best in surface quality and condition. Naturally the sections around Bratislava and Praha is very good, but the others... 

Boring Hungarian photos...








Yes, the traffic is huge on M1, perhaps we should start thinking of an extension...









The weather started to get pretty bad...



Heading towards Slovakia on the M15... Exiting M1 motorway...




The M15 expressway... I have no idea why we have this piece of sh*t expressway here... It needs an extension ASAP, not to mention how badly it looks, when entering Hungary from Slovakia. Leaving a brand new motorway for this... Yes, we arrived to Hungary... Its already the Balkans?!... This little 13,6 kms expressway is the weakest link/shame of the Hungarian highway section... Southern section of M0 is at least planned to be extended shortly... But this one... hno:uke: 13,6 kms on flat terrain, with half finished bridges... Come on Mr. President! Lets have it finished!







Entering Slovakia at the border town of Rajka... 




Second part in the CE forum's Slovakian highways - Slovenské diaľnice thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16086295&postcount=475


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm so M15 is a one lane expressway. Some maps sign it as a full motorway.


----------



## x-type

now finally we have and M15 pix! well, it doesn't look bad at all, the only bad thing is that you could (and should) build that section of motorway in less than 1 year. it is well maintained AFAIS but traffic is certainly huge and it is dangerous to overtake.

btw, i didn't know that you still use Pozsony, i was sure that you took Bratislava, as we did 

and can you please put direct link to your pix of slovakian part, you gave link to first page of the thread?


----------



## Qtya

x-type said:


> now finally we have and M15 pix! well, it doesn't look bad at all, the only bad thing is that you could (and should) build that section of motorway in less than 1 year. it is well maintained AFAIS but traffic is certainly huge and it is dangerous to overtake.


The quality is Nr. 1, but the traffic is huge and as I mentioned it looks so ugly...



x-type said:


> btw, i didn't know that you still use Pozsony, i was sure that you took Bratislava, as we did


Dont start it please... For us, its Pozsony, and it is what is going to be...



x-type said:


> and can you please put direct link to your pix of slovakian part, you gave link to first page of the thread?


It wasn't finished earlier, but now I modified and gave the proper link...


----------



## x-type

Qtya said:


> It wasn't finished earlier, but now I modified and gave the proper link...


tnx 

btw, about Pozsony - i smell it's one of "the situations" with you and SK, i didn't know it, so sorry about mentioning it


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I'll never understand the animosities between SK and HU anyway.


----------



## x-type

davidkunz/VIE said:


> I'll never understand the animosities between SK and HU anyway.


shut the **** up. i don't wanna be guilty for any debates here


----------



## ChrisZwolle

local debates between countries should never affect the quality of signage. They did that in Belgium, and look at the mess. However, i am not postive about any translations on signs, because when you cross the border, you have to know the foreign name anyway. 

We use Aken, Keulen and Luik instead of Aachen, Köln and Liège.


----------



## wyqtor

There's also animosities Hungary - Romania (over names, even on this forum!)  . I got angry at Qtya once because he spelt the name of a major Romanian city in Hungarian. But it seems we get along great if we don't mention these issues, so I'll take your advice to shut up!


----------



## x-type

we mostly use original names and, frankly, i'd prefer to use our ones. but i'm happy that we don't use stupid english names.
and in Istria we have bilingual signes (croatian/italian) and they are prove that they can look good and clear, too.
or Slovenia - they use slovenian and original name, and it isn't messed. it becomes interesting when in bilingual parts (slovenian/italian) they write croatian destinations, so they use 3 names :lol: e.g. Pulj/Pola/Pula (SLO/I/HR) or Reka/Fiume/Rijeka


----------



## Qtya

x-type said:


> tnx
> 
> btw, about Pozsony - i smell it's one of "the situations" with you and SK, i didn't know it, so sorry about mentioning it


The city was mentioned first in the 11th century. It was Hungarian since then(untill 1918). It was named untill 1919 as Pozsony(for 868 years) . It was even the capital of Hungary. Its a very important city in Hungarian history, why the hell we shoul call it something else??????!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!? SO SHUT THE **** UP! ALL OF YOU! I'M SICK OF THIS SHIT!


----------



## Qtya

BTW: We call Wien/Vienna BÉCS, does it bother anyone? Yes? No? Who the **** cares...


----------



## Qtya

Credit to FRADISTA:

"pt82: mate, don t be crazy, and please write another post so I can decide whether you are nationalistic or simply dumb. Pozsony was the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom. I know, slovaks have a natural disposition to pick out events out of the context of time and space.. this makes it possible for them to select a phase from Hungarian history and create a Slovakian cycle of events out of it. For an example, the word Bratislava, which word -generally known - exists since the slovakian becoming-a-nation process started in the 19th century, is used with great fond referring to events of the Middle Ages The sentences like "In 1536, Bratislava (sic!!!) became the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom" or "Leopold the II. was crowned in Bratislava" are as absurd and unhistorical as saying "The history of Budapest during the Roman Empire" or "Hannibal was Tunesian" or... wait..yes, "Asterix and Obelix were French". These are kind and funny, but also dangerous. They can involve even the unbiased and friendly slovakians in statements that are insulting for hungarian ear, so this is why slovakian (like everywhere around the world) historists have a really big responsibility, when shaping the common knowledge through education."

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481829

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14089602&postcount=134


----------



## x-type

i don't know why this has upset you so much:dunno: nobody didn't say anything against using your own names, and you're reacting now. i just said that i didn't know that you use that name because we used it too (and we still use it for Bratislava untill i don't know which year), so when i found it familliar, i asked you.
:Radi mode:


----------



## Qtya

x-type said:


> i don't know why this has upset you so much:dunno: nobody didn't say anything against using your own names, and you're reacting now. i just said that i didn't know that you use that name because we used it too (and we still use it for Bratislava untill i don't know which year), so when i found it familliar, i asked you.
> :Radi mode:


Why? Because it comes up and up, again and again... Aren't You guys bored?


----------



## x-type

well, it's my first time that i heard about sensible situation about it. frankly, i have never knew what were about those H-SK fights. now i know one of those things.
and i told you in first post that i didn't know it, appologized, but you have obviously missed it.


----------



## Qtya

x-type said:


> well, it's my first time that i heard about sensible situation about it. frankly, i have never knew what were about those H-SK fights. now i know one of those things.
> and i told you in first post that i didn't know it, appologized, but you have obviously missed it.


Apology accepted, now lets move on...


----------



## Verso

Good, now we have the M15 too, the next step is M70. X-type! 



x-type said:


> btw, i didn't know that you still use Pozsony, i was sure that you took Bratislava, as we did


You called it Pozsony? It must've been Požon then, or sth like that? Btw, we don't have Fiume on our signs, just Reka/Rijeka, which is actually a discrimination, considering the fact that Slovenian is also written. But that's OT..


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> shut the **** up. i don't wanna be guilty for any debates here


Sir! Yes, Sir! :lol:

Sorry. I really didn't mean to stir up the shit here.


----------



## RawLee

The short M6-M0 u/c section
































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































source:www.nif.hu


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there good urban expressways in Budapest? Or are it all urban arterials with traffic lights? 

What are commuter towns of Budapest? Or is all commuting taking place within the city?


----------



## RawLee

The u/c M0 northern bridge






























































source:www.nif.hu


----------



## RawLee

Chriszwolle said:


> Are there good urban expressways in Budapest? Or are it all urban arterials with traffic lights?
> 
> What are commuter towns of Budapest? Or is all commuting taking place within the city?


1, All motorways are degraded to either expressway, or major road inside Budapest,but only by classification and speed limits.
2, M3,M5 and M1-M7 all have urban segments,M3 even has a junction with traffic lights.
3, The biggest is Érd. Every town/city nearby Budapest is a commuter town. Other good examples are Gödöllő,Szentendre,Üllő,Vác.
4, Commuting inside the city is also a major thing.


----------



## Qtya

They are installing the traffic signs in both directions at the u/c M0-Main road 11 junction...:


----------



## Verso

I'd have a question: why is there beside the M3 motorway also the M300 expressway planned to Ukraine? Thanks.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> I'd have a question: why is there beside the M3 motorway also the M300 expressway planned to Ukraine? Thanks.


Short answer::dunno:
Long answer::dunno:


----------



## Verso

Oh, I see now.  Thanks again.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Oh, I see now.  Thanks again.


I suspect the answer lies in the unkrainen plans. Maybe M300's continuation later takes a moorthern route,and M3's a southern. That part will be very dense. 2 going to Ukraine,1 to Romania.
For those who dont know about it,here's a map:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Uzhorod is quite a large city. And the Ukrainians are building the M6 motorway to the border there. So it looks to me the Hungarians want to connect to that motorway.


----------



## Verso

^ Will Ukraine really build motorway to the border crossing Zahony/Chop? In GE I've seen a renovated road there, whereas the road leading to the future Hungarian M3 looks old. But regardless of where the two countries' motorways will come together, I don't know why two connections on such a short border. :? Although Slovenia will build two motorways to Hungary just 10 km apart. :colgate:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Ukrainians will speed up the motorway construction due to Euro 2012. There will be a full motorway between Chop and Donetsk via Uzhorod, L'viv, Zhytomyr, Kyjiv, Poltava and Charkiv.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Slovenia will build two motorways to Hungary just 10 km apart. :colgate:


Really? Where will be the 2nd?


----------



## Verso

^ Ok, don't get too excited, it's gonna be just 3 km long.  It's the route from Lendava/Lendva towards Lenti. Actually it will be a 4-lane expressway, but that won't be any different from the motorway Maribor - Hungary; both are gonna be without emergency lanes, and with a speed limit of 100 km/h. :lol:


----------



## RKC

Verso said:


> I'd have a question: why is there beside the M3 motorway also the M300 expressway planned to Ukraine? Thanks.


M3 will be connecting to the ukrainian motorway, but we also need a connection to Záhony (M300) which is a major railway center forthe area, thats where the russian wide tracks are changed to european thiner tracks. So huge trading traffic is going on there. Probably lots of train cargo is loaded on trucks, and they want to lead those onto the M3 and not let them go on road 4 going through populated areas , towns and villages. Thats what i heard.


----------



## RawLee

Update on the M0 northern bridge:


----------



## Verso

RKC said:


> M3 will be connecting to the ukrainian motorway, but we also need a connection to Záhony (M300) which is a major railway center forthe area, thats where the russian wide tracks are changed to european thiner tracks. So huge trading traffic is going on there. Probably lots of train cargo is loaded on trucks, and they want to lead those onto the M3 and not let them go on road 4 going through populated areas , towns and villages. Thats what i heard.


Oh, I see, thanks. Is the M300 gonna be a 4- or 2-lane expressway (autóút)?


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Oh, I see, thanks. Is the M300 gonna be a 4- or 2-lane expressway (autóút)?


I suppose it will be a 2-lane expressway,half-profile. Government wants to construct as much of these "fast-traffic roads" as much possible,so that traffic will get out of cities(and there will be higher income from vignettes). Later,they will be upgraded to motorways. Somewhere I've read that M15 towards Bratislava will be upgraded to motorway too soon...maybe because M86 is u/c.


----------



## RawLee

Have you seen any similar? I havent. Enjoy!:


----------



## RawLee

Time-lapse movie about the construction of the viaduct above:


----------



## radi6404

RawLee said:


> Have you seen any similar? I havent. Enjoy!:


ha sthis aktuall yhappened, and I thought Bulgaria makes a big deal of new motorway and national raod sections. They have a tiny ceremony compared to this, not that the ceremony isn´t great. They should have made such ceremony while opeing the Struma motorway, it deserves it.


----------



## RawLee

^^That was made just because of the viaduct


----------



## Verso

Now this was some very unusual viaduct-opening ceremony. Awesome! Although I can smell winning political points. Especially Gyurcsány.  But still, this was incredible, I watched all 10 minutes!


----------



## RawLee

^^Yes,it was awesome to watch!I watched all 10 minutes too! I hope there will be a similar one(if not bigger) next autumn,when the M0 bridge will be ready.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

So did they spend more money on the show or on the viaduct?


----------



## RawLee

^^:lol:


----------



## Verso

Rebasepoiss said:


> So did they spend more money on the show or on the viaduct?


Are you saying it's a good-for-nothing viaduct?


----------



## RawLee

^^Actually that viaduct has more purpose than just transportation. Much of lake Balaton,and much of the landscape is visible from it. It like a huge advertisement for the region,that you can see with your own eyes.See for yourself:
Sorry for the large image,its necessary to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## wyqtor

The view awesome, and I bet it's even more nice from the other side (Tihány,maybe?) when you look at the viaduct!


----------



## RawLee

wyqtor said:


> The view awesome, and I bet it's even more nice from the other side (Tihány,maybe?) when you look at the viaduct!


We already have pics about thatHere they are!
From Tihany

















and from Szántód









Credit to BA for posting!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How steep is that bridge? Looks kinda steep.


----------



## RawLee

^^2,85% from Zamárdi,and 2,51% towards the lake.


----------



## RawLee

M43 will be motorway from Makó until Nagylak too!

http://www.delmagyar.hu/mako_hirek/makotol_is_autopalya_vezet_majd_a_roman_hatarig/2038248/

M43 will be a full profile motorway until Nagylak too, not just until Makó. Archaeological savage works will start early next year. The scientists will have to look through 300000 m2 until december. The project is expected to end in 2012.


----------



## Verso

RawLee said:


> The project is expected to end in *1*012.


Congratulations for the undoubtedly oldest motorway in the world.


----------



## RawLee

^^sorry,edited it


----------



## Qtya

Beat this... Shiniest crashbarriers I have ever seen... Photos taken at the U/C M0-Main road 11 junction... Almost as silver... :lol: (Unfortunately the photos are not that good... hno




They are installing the signs! It's so strange to see "Nyíregyháza" shown on the Buda side... Sorry for the bad photo...


----------



## Duke Majid

^^Beautiful Motorways!


----------



## Qtya

Duke Majid said:


> ^^Beautiful Motorways!


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

Radi will be jealous !


----------



## Kese

xyhno:hno:hno:


----------



## Qtya

Kese said:


> xyhno:hno:hno:


^^:?

Welcome to SSC *Kese*! 

BTW: I have jo idea what your post is trying to say... :dunno:


----------



## wyqtor

Awesome! Not only is Budapest progressing, but in 2 years I will be able to reach it in less than 2 hours by car! :banana:

Considering the journey to crappy, ugly Bucharest is 12h, I must admit that, as a Romanian, Budapest is more of capital for me than Bucharest will ever be - spiritually at least!

I see the M2 in direction Vác - Banská Bystrica is signed in blue also, does that mean it there are plans to make it full-profile? I think a link from Southern Europe to Poland is quite needed.

BTW, those crash barriers look shinier than even those belonging to the Mother of all Motorways! mg:


----------



## Qtya

wyqtor said:


> Awesome! Not only is Budapest progressing, but in 2 years I will be able to reach it in less than 2 hours by car! :banana:
> 
> Considering the journey to crappy, ugly Bucharest is 12h, I must admit that, as a Romanian, Budapest is more of capital for me than Bucharest will ever be - spiritually at least!
> 
> I see the M2 in direction Vác - Banská Bystrica is signed in blue also, does that mean it there are plans to make it full-profile? I think a link from Southern Europe to Poland is quite needed.


In Hungary blue is the color of all express- and motorways... M2 is an expressway. We call it that way...



wyqtor said:


> BTW, those crash barriers look shinier than even those belonging to the Mother of all Motorways! mg:


^^:hilarious


----------



## wyqtor

Yes, but for some reason the direction signs on it are still green. Then again, I also noticed green signs on the M5 which is a motorway. Probably they will be replaced soon.


----------



## Qtya

wyqtor said:


> Yes, but for some reason the direction signs on it are still green. Then again, I also noticed green signs on the M5 which is a motorway. Probably they will be replaced soon.


Yes, they are the old ones...


----------



## Kese

Hi Qtya! The post means nothing, I am just experimenting, trying to figure out how to use this devil1s invention internet.


----------



## Mateusz

Enough, enough... We may continue  he he


----------



## RKC

I think Nyíregyháza is shown because the two motorways closest to this point will be M2 (Vác, Hont) and M3 which now reaches Nyíregyháza.
Of course they could also show all other motorways that will be connected by M0 (once the eastern sector is completed) but if you go to M1 from this point I dont think you take the M0, you just go through town.


----------



## RawLee

^^I'd put a "eastern direction" and "western direction" (or north/south)sign on the entrances,with a schematic plan of the ring...and only sign the destinations at the exits.


----------



## Qtya

Now here goes nothing... The u/c northern M0 Danube-bridge...

From the Buda side...





Huge traffic at the u/c M0-Main road 11 interchange...



8, 6, then 4 lanes parallelly at the interchange... I'm at the point where there are 6 lanes... Still at Budakalász, but entering Budapest...



Outer Váci road... It was 4 laned before, or they a widening it now?



The M0 as an overpass...



I give You The Bridge...


----------



## Kese

Cool shots. Thanx.


----------



## Qtya

Kese said:


> Cool shots. Thanx.


No problem...


----------



## Qtya

The Viaduct of Köröshegy will get a "little brother" on the M7 Motorway ...

This new viaduct is part of the u/c Balatonkeresztúr-Nagykanizsa M7 Motorway section.

It will be 300 metres long and 25 metres at the highest point.

Photos of the u/c viaduct:


----------



## Rijeka

Hello, can anyone tell me when will the M7 will be totally completed, from Croatian border to Budapest?


----------



## RawLee

^^After the croatian company finishes the Mura bridge,and we finish the Nagykanizsa-Balatonkeresztúr segment,which is scheduled to be finished next year.


----------



## Qtya

The M0-Main road 11 intersection is almost completed...

(Photos taken around 12:30 PM today via mobile phone...)

On my way to Békásmegyer...







And heading back to Szentendre...


----------



## Mateusz

Why this thread stopped ??? What is going on in hungarian motorways ? Any news ? Any impressive new photos ??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently, there are two threads...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think this one should be closed. This is the oldest, and doesn't have any posts the longest.


----------



## Mateusz

So, someone can now close this thread


----------



## Atza

Hello!

Some pix about future expressways


----------



## Atza

21 near Salgótarján (future M21)










47 between Tisza bridge and Hódmezővásárhely (future M47)



















472 near Hódmezővásárhely (first section of 47 bypass, future M47)










44 between Gyula and Békéscsaba (future M44)



















8 between Veszprém and Várpalota (future M80)



















8 between Várpalota and Székesfehérvár (future M80)



















4 between Szolnok and Törökszentmiklós (future M4)


----------



## Atza

And some about expressways, future motorways

61 Kaposvár bypass (future M9)




























M9




























M70


----------



## Atza

(Ex-)expressway section of 3 (M3-Gyöngyös)

It was upgraded to expressway in 1982 when the construction of the M3 motorway was temporary cancelled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice, the roads all look excellent.


----------



## Atza

Photos of several motorways

Construction of M5 Kiskunfélegyháza South - Szeged North section in 2005


















M5 near Kiskunfélegyháza


















Old format (green) sign on M5










M7 near Martonvásár towards Budapest (2+3 lanes)










Approaching Bp. (M7 near Érd)










M7-M0 junction with the old format signs before the reconstruction










Common section of M1 and M7 motorways near Budaörs towards west (130 000 vehicles/day) 










the same towards Bp.


----------



## RawLee

M3 between Görbeháza and Nyíregyháza






































































































































And a video about it-2nd part is M3-M35 junction:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video.

The landscape looks really empty (maybe it's because of the weather), and the road has almost no traffic! Did you took this video today?


----------



## RawLee

Chriszwolle said:


> Nice video.
> 
> The landscape looks really empty (maybe it's because of the weather), and the road has almost no traffic! Did you took this video today?


The landscape is empty. The country there is flat. And it was a bit foggy/snowy.
The traffic...well yes...I took it today,around 16h. As it is sunday afternoon,and weekend,neither people drive that much nor trucks allowed. And this is currently an end-ish part of the motorway,so traffic here is still low. It will be high when it will reach Ukraine.
I was amazed that the traffic was very low near Budapest too. Around 6-8,it is usually packed with cars,with average pace in slow lane is 90,and in fast lane is ~150,now(~5:30) it was "empty",and I was the fastest with 130.


----------



## Qtya

*M5-M43*

Photos from this Tuesday... Driving on M5 and the short existing section of M43...

*M5*





Heading towards M43...









*M43*





*THE END...*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice. Why are there green and blue signs?


----------



## Qtya

Chriszwolle said:


> Nice. Why are there green and blue signs?


The green signs are the old ones, and the blue is the EU norm... At least, this is what we were told...

I mean, the blue is the color of the motorways, or expressways, and the green is the color of the Main roads...

Earlier all main roads, inculding the motorways were green, as You can see it on the first photo...


----------



## RawLee

Chriszwolle said:


> Nice. Why are there green and blue signs?





Qtya said:


> The green signs are the old ones, and the blue is the EU norm... At least, this is what we were told...
> 
> I mean, the blue is the color of the motorways, or expressways, and the green is the color of the Main roads...
> 
> Earlier all main roads, inculding the motorways were green, as You can see it on the first photo...


What he is trying to say is that the signs on the old parts have not been changed yet. I guess they will wait until reconstruction.


----------



## x-type

i haven't noticed till now that you have started to use new (blue) signs! since when is that?


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> i haven't noticed till now that you have started to use new (blue) signs! since when is that?


I think since we applied for entry into the EU,because motorways older than 3 years have blue colour too.


----------



## x-type

RawLee said:


> I guess they will wait until reconstruction.


and this reconstruction - are there maybe some plans about capital reconstruction of M5 or you're just talking about ordinary maintenance?

btw, we have successfully changed all our signs in last 5-6 years (not only motorway nor only direction signs, but all the signs at motorways and other roads because we have changed their design completely)


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> and this reconstruction - are there maybe some plans about capital reconstruction of M5 or you're just talking about ordinary maintenance?
> 
> btw, we have successfully changed all our signs in last 5-6 years (not only motorway nor only direction signs, but all the signs at motorways and other roads because we have changed their design completely)


This was just a wild guess. The "most major" reconstructions require closure of one side(at least,those were the most majors I've ever seen),and since overhead signs cant be changed while there is traffic...I dont know. M3 saw much major reconstructions this year,I suspect M5 will come in the next years.


----------



## keber

Qtya said:


> The green signs are the old ones, and the blue is the EU norm... At least, this is what we were told...


As I'm aware, EU has no norm about color of motorway signs. They tried some time ago, but this would involve massive changeover for some countries. Depends, if green would win or blue - blue was in favor, because it is bit more used than green (France, Spain, Germany, Austria, Benelux, UK vs. Italy, Switzerland, SE Europe, Scandinavian EU).

But still, there is no EU norm.


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> As I'm aware, EU has no norm about color of motorway signs. They tried some time ago, but this would involve massive changeover for some countries. Depends, if green would win or blue - blue was in favor, because it is bit more used than green (France, Spain, Germany, Austria, Benelux, UK vs. Italy, Switzerland, SE Europe, Scandinavian EU).
> 
> But still, there is no EU norm.


Yes, Slovakia used green signs on motorways and expressways before joining EU and we still use them. There is no such EU norm.


----------



## RawLee

Some maps about the network:

The network itself,with free sections in white








Rest areas-infos about M5 and M6 are missing,and a new rest area has just been opened on M35,which is not on the map yet.








Engineering posts








Junctions-Infos are missing about M5 and M6








Gas stations-M5 and M6 are missing,and the gas station on M35 recently inaugurated has been missing too.








Webcameras


----------



## lpioe

^^ Wow, that's alot of gas stations. Here in Switzerland they are much rarer, every 40 km or so.


----------



## x-type

those white sections are not tolled?


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> those white sections are not tolled?


No they arent. They are bypasses. But they are only free for cars. Truckers even have to pay on some main roads. And the Danube-bridges are toll-free too(so M8 and M9).


----------



## RawLee

Source of the pics were provided by Tersyxus. Some shots(1st post from the 1st half of the ~800 pics) of the eastern u/c part of M0,from its various stages.


----------



## Mateusz

Looks great  How many lanes will have this part of M0 ?


----------



## RawLee

2x2+emergency lane. And it will have concrete surface.


----------



## RawLee

Part 2...also from various stages,and also M0.


----------



## Realek

Do you guys know what kind of interchange will replace the one on the image whan the M0 is completed.

Also, will the existing southern segment be widened?


----------



## RKC

Realek said:


> Do you guys know what kind of interchange will replace the one on the image whan the M0 is completed.
> 
> Also, will the existing southern segment be widened?


hi! nice to see a macedonian here! (I have many friends in mk)
yes they will widen the southern section (2X3), but i havent seen plans of the new interchange.


----------



## Realek

^^

kay:


----------



## RawLee

New year, fresh start. I thought its time to summarize what we currently have, and will we have in a few years.

This is the current motorway/expressway network we have








Currently, the network is ~1017,5kms long.
Vague final plan is this:








Progress on the Hungarian motorway network
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15459349&postcount=680

*Fully completed motorways/expressways*

*M1*
The M1 is the oldest completed motorway in Hungary. Construction started in 1964 with the M1-M7 common section and finished in 1996. It connects Budapest with Austria (A4 at Hegyeshalom). It is 108km long.
Posts about M1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9840142&postcount=45
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12228634&postcount=139
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13277365&postcount=307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15052026&postcount=601
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16085636&postcount=820
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17298192&postcount=1160
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17367295&postcount=1181

*M15*
The M15 is completed in the sense that it’s finished until the Slovak border, although its half profile. It was built in 1998. It is 15 km long, from Levél (M1) to Rajka, where it meets Slovak D2.
Posts about M15
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16085636&postcount=820

*M5*
M5 was the third motorway to reach the border. Constructions started in 1985 on it, and it was finished in 2006. It is 158km long, and Budapest with Serbia (at Röszke)
Posts about M5
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832502&postcount=28
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9891154&postcount=80
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17346998&postcount=1165

*M70*
M70’s sole purpose is to provide motorway connection to Slovenia. M70 is a branch of M7, branching off just before the border. It is 20km long, and was inaugurated in 2004. It is half-profile.
Posts about M70
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9851141&postcount=57

*Partially completed and under construction projects*

*M0*
M0 is the expressway ting around Budapest. It is still not completed, although its construction started in 1988. Currently, the southern section, the southern half of the eastern section and half of the northern section are completed, and the northern half of the eastern section and the other half of northern section are under construction. The completion of the western part is unknown, because it would need very long tunnels and it would cross protected areas, and locals also object it. Currently, 42km is ready, 49,7km is under construction. This year will see the completion of these sections, and will see the beginning of widening works on the southern section to 2x3. 
Posts about M0
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818364&postcount=8
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9839849&postcount=44
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11789985&postcount=111
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12215941&postcount=135
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12385065&postcount=181
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12580705&postcount=191
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13010186&postcount=219
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171175&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171336&postcount=240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13223153&postcount=263
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13253513&postcount=302
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13383009&postcount=366
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13567762&postcount=393
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13636915&postcount=402
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13647387&postcount=406
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672548&postcount=410
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672636&postcount=411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13817358&postcount=423
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14077252&postcount=443
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14334973&postcount=457
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14689887&postcount=545
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14959928&postcount=570
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14960603&postcount=572
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14960618&postcount=573
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15031729&postcount=590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15036301&postcount=592
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15052173&postcount=604
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15129902&postcount=627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15347393&postcount=666
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15426358&postcount=679
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15471706&postcount=682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15513438&postcount=686
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15569519&postcount=697
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15637576&postcount=704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15642053&postcount=708
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15675901&postcount=725
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15689276&postcount=728
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15763507&postcount=740
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15776502&postcount=745
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15854306&postcount=797
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16106262&postcount=832
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16249082&postcount=840
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16380224&postcount=845
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16658428&postcount=927
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16677034&postcount=933
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16747542&postcount=966
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16845746&postcount=1002
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17037441&postcount=1085
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17048491&postcount=1086
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17156967&postcount=1117
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17289595&postcount=1155
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17364770&postcount=1180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17414932&postcount=1205
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17417061&postcount=1207
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17498207&postcount=1235

*M2*
M2 connect Budapest with Vác, although it is full profile only from Fót. It is 30km long currently, and is an expressway. It was built in 1999.
Posts about M2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17261459&postcount=1141

*M3*
The M3 motorway is the longest motorway in the country, it is 242km long, and currently ends at Nyíregyháza. Constructions started in 1978, and the last section was finished in 2007. It will reach Ukraine in the future.
Posts about M3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9863701&postcount=68
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171175&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14637948&postcount=541
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15096304&postcount=612
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15117308&postcount=614
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15118063&postcount=617
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15888417&postcount=800
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15898847&postcount=807
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151

*M30*
M30 is a branch of M3, it connects the city of Miskolc to the M3 motorway. It is 25km long. It will be extended in the future to the Slovak border. Works on this section finished in 2004. 
Posts about M30
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9866009&postcount=70
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14759919&postcount=553

*M31*
M31 will be a shortcut between M3 and M0,and will be 15 km long. Construction works on it should start this year.
Posts about M31 

*M35*
The M35 is an other branch of M3. It connects the city of Debrecen to it. It is 48 km long currently. In the future, it will be connected with M4. It was completed in 2006.
Posts about M35
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11565656&postcount=87
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15888417&postcount=800
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151

*M43*
M43 is currently the shortest motorway in Hungary. It is 3 km long, and currently serves only as the bypass of Szeged. The continuation of it was brought sooner in this year, because freight traffic tripled on main road 43 from Romania and Bulgaria after they joined the EU. Construction works on it will start this year, all the way to the border. This short section was inaugurated in 2005,along with the M5 when it reached Szeged.
Posts about M43
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13228138&postcount=280
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15056524&postcount=605
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16602008&postcount=916
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17207839&postcount=1132
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17346998&postcount=1165

*M6*
M6 currently is the biggest priority of the country. It is currently 56 km long. 7,7km is missing between M0 and M6. Construction works on it until Bóly will commence this year, which is another 114km. It will reach the Croatian border at Ivánvárda, but the date is uncertain. The motorway will be finished by the march of 2010,along with M60. Construction works on it will start this year. The section Érdi-tető – Dunaújváros was finished in 2006.
M6 will be the first motorway in the country to have tunnels. There are 4 planned on it, the longest will be slightly over 1km long.
Posts about M6
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9830655&postcount=19
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9839107&postcount=36
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12426644&postcount=185
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13043345&postcount=228
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13788288&postcount=421
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15031729&postcount=590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051417&postcount=593
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15328549&postcount=662
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15517273&postcount=689
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16106096&postcount=831

*M60*
M60 will be a short motorway, connecting Pécs to M6. It will be finished by the march of 2010,because Pécs will be the Cultural Capitol of Europe in that year. Construction works will start on it this year. It will be 55km long. 
Posts about M60
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051417&postcount=593
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051759&postcount=599

*M7*
The M7 motorway is the oldest motorway in Hungary. The first separate section of it (because the section inside Budapest of it is common with the M1’s) was inaugurated in 1966,with half-profile. It was (and still is) important for the country, because this leads to the largest lake in Hungary, the Balaton. It was completed to the lake’s northernmost 1970,half-profile all the way.
The M7 has currently the biggest motorway viaduct in Hungary. It is 1872m long. The only uncompleted sections on it are the Nagykanizsa-Balatonkeresztúr section and 1km on the Croatian border with the Mura-bridge. Currently 204 km is completed out of 242,3km,while the rest is under construction, and the whole motorway will be finished in 2008.
The section Székesfehérvár-M0 has 2+3 lanes,3 going to Budapest.
Posts about M7
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818342&postcount=6
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9850826&postcount=55
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11568284&postcount=93
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11654745&postcount=94
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11661127&postcount=96
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12590655&postcount=194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12939955&postcount=212
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13228970&postcount=285
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13277365&postcount=307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13312840&postcount=328
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13936257&postcount=427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14253727&postcount=446
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14492861&postcount=517
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14567105&postcount=536
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14688919&postcount=543
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14689654&postcount=544
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14728076&postcount=550
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14728567&postcount=551
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14962043&postcount=581
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15004056&postcount=589
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15085874&postcount=609
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15154974&postcount=636
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15341417&postcount=665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15471706&postcount=682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15551530&postcount=692
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404406&postcount=855
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404578&postcount=856
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404622&postcount=857
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16785644&postcount=976
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17364687&postcount=1179

*M8*
M8 is also a very short expressway. It was built because there are not very much bridges on the Danube outside Budapest. So it only consists of a bridge, and a few kms of motorway. It was built with the first section of M6. M8 will form a large half-ring in the country that wont touch Budapest. Probable route is Rábafüzes-Veszprém-Dunaújváros-Szolnok.
It is currently 10,2 km long, while it will be 330,2km when it will be finished. The lone bridge was inaugurated in 2007.
Posts about M8
Construction pics about the Pentele bridge
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818355&postcount=7
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9891154&postcount=80
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11565810&postcount=88
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13203336&postcount=242
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14393649&postcount=461
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14427388&postcount=473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17380548&postcount=1193

*M9*
The M9 is also a short expressway, built with the very same intention as M8, but farther from Budapest. It is 21km long now, and has no connection with the rest of the network. It will be 335 km long, with the approximate route of Sopron-Nagykanizsa-Szekszárd-Szeged. This short segment was inaugurated in 2003.
Posts about M9
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9875216&postcount=74

*Off-topic or planned roads*

*Main road 44*
It is not clear whether this will be expressway M44 in the future or not.
Posts about main road 44
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12580418&postcount=190

*M10*
M10 is a planned expressway to Esztergom from Budapest
Posts about M10
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13295367&postcount=314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13244170&postcount=295
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17361070&postcount=1172

*Planned bridge and bypass at Komárom*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13303634&postcount=320
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672450&postcount=409
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17357521&postcount=1171
*
Main road 3*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14759919&postcount=553

*Main road 4(future M4)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691

*M86 and M85*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15818641&postcount=769


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow that must have been a hell of a job


----------



## RawLee

Chriszwolle said:


> Wow that must have been a hell of a job


30min yesterday,30-60 today.


----------



## Zanovijetalo

Wow impressive road network development in HU - and a great overview.



RawLee said:


> *M7*
> The M7 has currently the biggest motorway viaduct in Hungary. It is 1872m long. The only uncompleted sections on it are the Nagykanizsa-Balatonkeresztúr section and 1km on the Croatian border with the Mura-bridge. Currently 204 km is completed out of 242,3km,while the rest is under construction, and the whole motorway will be finished in 2008.
> The section Székesfehérvár-M0 has 2+3 lanes,3 going to Budapest.



So, by the end of this yr Zagreb will have a full profile motorway connection to Budapest (+ Mura bridge)? Do you know about the bridge construction timeline?


----------



## RawLee

No I dont...a croatian company builds it,some hidroelektrica whatever,and I just cant find their site...so no info about it. 
And yes,it is supposed to be finished this year


----------



## Zanovijetalo

Thanks

It's Hidroelektra, I guess. Found no info on their site, but at least we now know the chairman have impressive staches.

http://www.hidroelektra-niskogradnja.hr/en/index.php


----------



## RawLee

Zanovijetalo said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's Hidroelektra, I guess. Found no info on their site, but at least we now know the chairman have impressive staches.
> 
> http://www.hidroelektra-niskogradnja.hr/en/index.php


Yes,it it that company
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15341417&postcount=665


----------



## RawLee

Some new pic about M6(Szekszárd-Bóly):


----------



## RawLee

Qtya said:


> *Sebességhatár-emelés márciustól*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Briefly in english: Government is rising the speed limit at some roads...


A map for it:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't understand the new E-vignette tolling system. How do you pay tolls as a foreigner?


----------



## wyqtor

Well, we bought normal 7-day vignette stickers (called matrica in Hungarian) every time we passed on Hungary's motorways... is this E-vignette any different?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems to be changed since january 1st


----------



## RawLee

wyqtor said:


> Well, we bought normal 7-day vignette stickers (called matrica in Hungarian) every time we passed on Hungary's motorways... is this E-vignette any different?





Chriszwolle said:


> It seems to be changed since january 1st


The name is the cause of the problem. This only means that there are no vignettes anymore. You just buy it,and get the check,and thats all(which you have to keep for a few years...). You dont have to stick anything on the windshield anymore. 
BTW,electronic system is supposedly being planned too...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah okay, and you can still buy that one at the regular places? (like gas stations and border stations?)


----------



## RawLee

Chriszwolle said:


> Ah okay, and you can still buy that one at the regular places? (like gas stations and border stations?)


Everything is the same except what I said.
http://www.motorway.hu/engine.aspx?page=prices2008
http://www.autobahn.hu/engine.aspx?page=Gebuhrentabelle2008

BTW,digging further,it seems electronic toll(like on austrian motorways) will be introduced in this year for vehicles heavier than 3,5 tonnes.


----------



## RawLee

An update on the M0 northern bridge:


----------



## smokiboy

Hungary will have a very impressive network of motorways when all is complete. From what I can tell 3-4 east-west motorways and a spoke and hub configuration centred on Budapest. I'm wondering, for a relatively small country, is such a large network sustainable? After all such a network has to be maintained as well. What will be the total km's when all is complete? How does it compare per capita to The Netherlands or Austria, two countries of similar size? I even see another highway planned west from Mohács.


----------



## RawLee

smokiboy said:


> Hungary will have a very impressive network of motorways when all is complete. From what I can tell 3-4 east-west motorways and a spoke and hub configuration centred on Budapest. I'm wondering, for a relatively small country, is such a large network sustainable? After all such a network has to be maintained as well. What will be the total km's when all is complete? How does it compare per capita to The Netherlands or Austria, two countries of similar size? I even see another highway planned west from Mohács.


About 3000km is the currently planned length. So that is 3000km/93000km2.This is the current plan:








And its not u/c until Mohács,but until Pécs(from Dunaújváros, and yes,the branch too). M43(From Szeged) will be u/c this year too. Though the speed of constructions will probably decrease as the budget of the Ministry of transportation and economy will be about 30% lower next year.


----------



## BND

The network is needed because of the huge volume of international traffic going across the country :cheers:


----------



## RKC

RawLee said:


> About 3000km is the currently planned length. So that is 3000km/93000km2.This is the current plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its not u/c until Mohács,but until Pécs(from Dunaújváros, and yes,the branch too). M43(From Szeged) will be u/c this year too. Though the speed of constructions will probably decrease as the budget of the Ministry of transportation and economy will be about 30% lower next year.


here's the explanation about that story
http://www.fn.hu/penzugy/20080312/unios_penzbol_epulnek_tovabb/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BND said:


> The network is needed because of the huge volume of international traffic going across the country :cheers:


Yeah, Hungary is the main hub between Western and Southeastern Europe.


----------



## Verso

The big majority of traffic has to be domestic though. Slovenia also lies at the crossroads WE-Balkans, Italy-Balkans, Italy-EE, but about 80 % of traffic is domestic.


----------



## RawLee

Here's an updated map of motorways/expressways in 2030lol::nuts according to the country's "master plan"(a huge detailed map on which every road,railroad,powerline,tube,etc are present,be it existing or planned)


----------



## smokiboy

Good point Verso. The same can be said for Serbia which receives a lot transit traffic from further southeast (Bulgaria & Turkey) and south, (Macedonia & Greece), as well as transit traffic from the opposite directions. I am not sure what percentage of motorway traffic is domestic and foreign in Serbia, I imagine 50 - 50. Granted the Serbian motorway network is fairly simple, N-S, & SE-NW, but when completed it will be able to handle most if not all of the transit traffic from those directions. 
My point being that, although Hungary is more developed than Serbia, it seems that their motorway network will be perhaps five times larger than the Serbian network. There may be an issue with over capacity in the motorway network in the years to come in Hungary.


----------



## RawLee

smokiboy said:


> My point being that, although Hungary is more developed than Serbia, it seems that their motorway network will be perhaps five times larger than the Serbian network. There may be an issue with over capacity in the motorway network in the years to come in Hungary.


Actually,we dont build motorways/expressways only for traffic...these roads encourage industrial growth greatly along themselves. We use them to give ourselves an edge in the transportation field,compared to our neighbours.
Yellow area:fast-road(motorways/expressways) in 15min distance in 2006. Brown,in 30min.:








And the same as it is planned to be in 2015:








I'd say this is the dream of investors...dont have to worry about the transportation...


----------



## smokiboy

RawLee, I agree with you, I would say that Hungary is playing it smart and positioning it self to be the leader in southeast Europe in many ways. By building a better, more extensive, faster motorway network it will take more and more traffic from the Belgrad - Zagreb motorway and others in the area.
The motorway heading west from Mohács to Pécs eventually heads south west toward Croatia, where will it link on the Croatian side, and are the Croatians planning a link there?
Thanks for posting the excellent maps.


----------



## RawLee

smokiboy said:


> The motorway heading west from Mohács to Pécs eventually heads south west toward Croatia, where will it link on the Croatian side, and are the Croatians planning a link there?


I dont really know. M60 (from Mohács to Pécs) currently will only be built until Pécs. I think M8 is the "priority" now,to provide an alternative route in the country without going to Budapest.
I cant say this chart is accurate,but for now,I accept it as a fact.


----------



## Kese

Szeged --M5, M43, etc. -- in high resolution on Google Earth !!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting. I see that the Google Earth maps is a little behind reality. This images must be pretty recent.


----------



## x-type

smokiboy said:


> There should be a map with all the roads, motorways, tunnels etc. that are blessed by priests, rabbis, mullahs, witch doctors, etc, so that people know which roads are "safer" than others, depending of course to which club you belong to, if any ... (I assume that when these roads are blessed a written guarantee is also provided)
> 
> Anyway, I think we have digressed away from the theme of following the 'great build' of the Hungarian motorway network.


well, i guess that it worths only for believers. non-believers shouldn't care about blessed and unblessed roads


----------



## RKC

Chriszwolle said:


> Interesting. I see that the Google Earth maps is a little behind reality. This images must be pretty recent.


oh yes
in budapest there are pictures you can see are very old, like the Budapest Sportarena is still under construction, also the section that connects Hungária körút to M5 (Gyáli út), which is pretty old. And something else that was interesting for me, if you look at Hajógyári island you can see that the Sziget festival is going on 


also another section of M3 is visible now, and a bit of M30 too! Cant wait for the M7 to be rephotographed.


----------



## H123Laci

RKC said:


> Cant wait for the M7 to be rephotographed.


there is no need for rephotographment...

DG has plenty of new and up-to-date photos...
(check the DG coverage layer in GE...)

Only google should put it in its database...

some examples:

the missing viaduct of köröshegy:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=101001000593DC02

the North M0 Bridge U/C:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=10100100071F4C01

the eastern sector of M0 UC:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005A50E02

Debrecen and the M35:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005C06F01

Miskolc...
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005ABB401

...and the M30:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005ABB402

Hatvan and the new M3x32 IC U/C:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=10100100050C0802

M70 and A5 near the HU/SLO border:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=101001000761210A

and many important cities (without road construction):

győr:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005C42201

szombathely:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005C17504

sopron:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010005C17501

tatabánya/tata:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010007211401

eger:
http://archive.digitalglobe.com/archive/showBrowse.php?catID=1010010007026701


----------



## bgplayer19

As usual another country of the 2004 EU joined member shows great motorways


----------



## RawLee

A pic of M43:








(from here)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's near Szeged, right?


----------



## RawLee

Chriszwolle said:


> That's near Szeged, right?


Yes.It currently ends there but not for long. Construction on it until Makó should start this June.








With this bridge:








The route is to be finished by 2010 august.


----------



## Qtya

*The u/c eastern sector of the M0 beltway*





















Remember... I'm not a photo expert...

I made a huge mistake forgetting about the u/c northern M0 bridge on my return... hno: It looks awesome from above... Maybe around the 14th of May...


----------



## Timon91

^^When is the whole M0 scheduled to be finished?


----------



## RawLee

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^When is the whole M0 scheduled to be finished?


Unknown Western section is highly disputed mostly because of environmental issues...however,the northern tip of it may be built in the upcoming years.


----------



## Qtya

Believe me I made a horrible mistake when I forgot about the northern bridge... It was amazing from above...

Maybe this will make of for the "loss"...



Those were mine, but this is *NOT* my photo...^^


----------



## Qtya

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^When is the whole M0 scheduled to be finished?





Qtya said:


>


The sections scheduled to be finished in 2007 (as you see on the map) will be finished this year... Northern section (with the new bridge) by the end of August, the whole eastern section around October. On the north between Main road 10 and 11 around 2012-2014, but the western sector is very difficult... So God knows when... Maybe 2018-2020...

BTW.: RawLee, I must say, You've done a hell of a job collecting all the posts concerning each of Hungary's motorways... :bow: It proved to be very useful when I was searching for this map...


----------



## RawLee

Qtya said:


> BTW.: RawLee, I must say, You've done a hell of a job collecting all the posts concerning each of Hungary's motorways... :bow: It proved to be very useful when I was searching for this map...


And it soon needs to be updated...there are a lot of new posts(pics) in CE(from where I collected the links),especially about M6,and it is very frustrating to look for pics, since they cant be searched...


----------



## Qtya

*U/C interection of M0-M3-2/A*


----------



## RawLee

RawLee said:


> (...)


An updated version as of 2008,16th of April. Even more, I decided to index the posts by poster too, maybe it will help us if we are looking for something. And I've included some eye-candy too. Enjoy!

This is the current motorway/expressway network we have








Currently, the network is ~1017,5kms long.
Vague final plan is this:








Progress on the Hungarian motorway network
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15459349&postcount=680

*Fully completed motorways/expressways*

*M1*








The M1 is the oldest completed motorway in Hungary. Construction started in 1964 with the M1-M7 common section and finished in 1996. It connects Budapest with Austria (A4 at Hegyeshalom). It is 108km long.
Posts about M1
by Idvd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9840142&postcount=45
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12228634&postcount=139
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13277365&postcount=307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16085636&postcount=820
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15052026&postcount=601
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17298192&postcount=1160
by BND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17367295&postcount=1181
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18763600&postcount=1452

*M15*








The M15 is completed in the sense that it’s finished until the Slovak border, although its half profile. It was built in 1998. It is 15 km long, from Levél (M1) to Rajka, where it meets Slovak D2.
Posts about M15
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16085636&postcount=820

*M5*








M5 was the third motorway to reach the border. Constructions started in 1985 on it, and it was finished in 2006. It is 158km long, and Budapest with Serbia (at Röszke)
Posts about M5
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832502&postcount=28
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9891154&postcount=80
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17346998&postcount=1165
by Idvd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showp...rcity.com/showpost.php?p=9851141&postcount=57

*Partially completed and under construction projects*

*M0*








M0 is the expressway ting around Budapest. It is still not completed, although its construction started in 1988. Currently, the southern section, the southern half of the eastern section and half of the northern section are completed, and the northern half of the eastern section and the other half of northern section are under construction. The completion of the western part is unknown, because it would need very long tunnels and it would cross protected areas, and locals also object it. Currently, 42km is ready, 49,7km is under construction. This year will see the completion of these sections, and will see the beginning of widening works on the southern section to 2x3. 
Posts about M0
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818364&postcount=8
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9839849&postcount=44
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11789985&postcount=111
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12215941&postcount=135
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12580705&postcount=191
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13010186&postcount=219
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171175&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171336&postcount=240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13223153&postcount=263
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13253513&postcount=302
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13383009&postcount=366
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13636915&postcount=402
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13647387&postcount=406
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14689887&postcount=545
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15347393&postcount=666
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15513438&postcount=686
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15637576&postcount=704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15854306&postcount=797
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16249082&postcount=840
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16677034&postcount=933
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16747542&postcount=966
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16845746&postcount=1002
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17809663&postcount=1303
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17860265&postcount=1310
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18205845&postcount=1335
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18424623&postcount=1395
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18963617&postcount=1501
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19319907&postcount=1561
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19663830&postcount=1627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19683838&postcount=1633
by Idvd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9832554&postcount=29
by Bikes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12385065&postcount=181
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19442500&postcount=1579
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13567762&postcount=393
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672548&postcount=410
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672636&postcount=411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14077252&postcount=443
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14334973&postcount=457
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14959928&postcount=570
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14960618&postcount=573
by Nyuszi 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13817358&postcount=423
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14960603&postcount=572
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15031729&postcount=590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15036301&postcount=592
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15052173&postcount=604
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15129902&postcount=627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15426358&postcount=679
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15471706&postcount=682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15569519&postcount=697
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15675901&postcount=725
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15689276&postcount=728
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15776502&postcount=745
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16106262&postcount=832
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16380224&postcount=845
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16658428&postcount=927
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17289595&postcount=1155
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17364770&postcount=1180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17414932&postcount=1205
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17417061&postcount=1207
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18120066&postcount=1323
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18259030&postcount=1368
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18259107&postcount=1369
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18439887&postcount=1398
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18518182&postcount=1423
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18676991&postcount=1448
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18677139&postcount=1449
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18948274&postcount=1496
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19303785&postcount=1552
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15642053&postcount=708
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15763507&postcount=740
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17037441&postcount=1085
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17048491&postcount=1086
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17156967&postcount=1117
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17498207&postcount=1235
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17925345&postcount=1315
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18140349&postcount=1325
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18262683&postcount=1376
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18590645&postcount=1434
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19395241&postcount=1567
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19473459&postcount=1602
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19386261&postcount=1566
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19488740&postcount=1610
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19533565&postcount=1618
by Zsimi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19633170&postcount=1624

*M2*








M2 connect Budapest with Vác, although it is full profile only from Fót. It is 30km long currently, and is an expressway. It was built in 1999.
Posts about M2
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17261459&postcount=1141

*M3*








The M3 motorway is the longest motorway in the country, it is 242km long, and currently ends at Nyíregyháza. Constructions started in 1978, and the last section was finished in 2007. It will reach Ukraine in the future.
Posts about M3
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9863701&postcount=68
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13171175&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19449009&postcount=1589
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14637948&postcount=541
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15096304&postcount=612
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15117308&postcount=614
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15118063&postcount=617
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15888417&postcount=800
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15898847&postcount=807
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19319755&postcount=1560

*M30*








M30 is a branch of M3, it connects the city of Miskolc to the M3 motorway. It is 25km long. It will be extended in the future to the Slovak border. Works on this section finished in 2004. 
Posts about M30
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9866009&postcount=70
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14759919&postcount=553

*M31*
M31 will be a shortcut between M3 and M0,and will be 15 km long. Construction works on it should start this year.
Posts about M31 

*M35*








The M35 is an other branch of M3. It connects the city of Debrecen to it. It is 48 km long currently. In the future, it will be connected with M4. It was completed in 2006.
Posts about M35
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11565656&postcount=87
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15644285&postcount=709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15888417&postcount=800


*M43*








M43 is currently the shortest motorway in Hungary. It is 3 km long, and currently serves only as the bypass of Szeged. The continuation of it was brought sooner in this year, because freight traffic tripled on main road 43 from Romania and Bulgaria after they joined the EU. Construction works on it will start this year, all the way to the border. This short section was inaugurated in 2005,along with the M5 when it reached Szeged.
Posts about M43
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13228138&postcount=280
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15056524&postcount=605
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16602008&postcount=916
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18995820&postcount=1512
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19649946&postcount=1625
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17207839&postcount=1132
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17346998&postcount=1165


*M6*








M6 currently is the biggest priority of the country. It is currently 56 km long. 7,7km is missing between M0 and M6. Construction works on it until Bóly will commence this year, which is another 114km. It will reach the Croatian border at Ivánvárda, but the date is uncertain. The motorway will be finished by the march of 2010,along with M60. Construction works on it will start this year. The section Érdi-tető – Dunaújváros was finished in 2006.
M6 will be the first motorway in the country to have tunnels. There are 4 planned on it, the longest will be slightly over 1km long.
Posts about M6
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9830655&postcount=19
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9839107&postcount=36
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12426644&postcount=185
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13043345&postcount=228
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19427653&postcount=1573
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13788288&postcount=421
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15031729&postcount=590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051417&postcount=593
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15328549&postcount=662
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16106096&postcount=831
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17924560&postcount=1313
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18431473&postcount=1397
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18617661&postcount=1442
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18824174&postcount=1480
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19218129&postcount=1534
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19325474&postcount=1564
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19385646&postcount=1565
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19495447&postcount=1612
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15517273&postcount=689
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18678329&postcount=1450
by Tunderke
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18445514&postcount=1401
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19533565&postcount=1618

*M60*
M60 will be a short motorway, connecting Pécs to M6. It will be finished by the march of 2010,because Pécs will be the Cultural Capitol of Europe in that year. Construction works will start on it this year. It will be 55km long. 
Posts about M60
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051417&postcount=593
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15051759&postcount=599
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19057030&postcount=1516
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18164462&postcount=1328


*M7*








The M7 motorway is the oldest motorway in Hungary. The first separate section of it (because the section inside Budapest of it is common with the M1’s) was inaugurated in 1966,with half-profile. It was (and still is) important for the country, because this leads to the largest lake in Hungary, the Balaton. It was completed to the lake’s northernmost 1970,half-profile all the way.
The M7 has currently the biggest motorway viaduct in Hungary. It is 1872m long. The only uncompleted sections on it are the Nagykanizsa-Balatonkeresztúr section and 1km on the Croatian border with the Mura-bridge. Currently 204 km is completed out of 242,3km,while the rest is under construction, and the whole motorway will be finished in 2008.
The section Székesfehérvár-M0 has 2+3 lanes,3 going to Budapest.
Posts about M7
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818342&postcount=6
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9850826&postcount=55
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11568284&postcount=93
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11654745&postcount=94
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11661127&postcount=96
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12590655&postcount=194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12939955&postcount=212
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13277365&postcount=307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13936257&postcount=427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14567105&postcount=536
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14689654&postcount=544
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15004056&postcount=589
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16785644&postcount=976
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17583881&postcount=1277
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18417488&postcount=1394
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19426769&postcount=1572
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13228970&postcount=285
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13312840&postcount=328
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14728567&postcount=551
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15154974&postcount=636
by Peti
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14253727&postcount=446
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14492861&postcount=517
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14688919&postcount=543
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14962043&postcount=581
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15085874&postcount=609
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15341417&postcount=665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15471706&postcount=682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15551530&postcount=692
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404406&postcount=855
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404578&postcount=856
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16404622&postcount=857
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17364687&postcount=1179
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18321249&postcount=1383
by Amkerekes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14728076&postcount=550
by Bikes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17528723&postcount=1254
by Kese
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17660680&postcount=1290
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19260292&postcount=1544

*M8*








M8 is also a very short expressway. It was built because there are not very much bridges on the Danube outside Budapest. So it only consists of a bridge, and a few kms of motorway. It was built with the first section of M6. M8 will form a large half-ring in the country that wont touch Budapest. ProBable route is RáBafüzes-Veszprém-Dunaújváros-Szolnok.
It is currently 10,2 km long, while it will be 330,2km when it will be finished. The lone bridge was inaugurated in 2007.
Posts about M8
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9818355&postcount=7
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9891154&postcount=80
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11565810&postcount=88
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13203336&postcount=242
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14427388&postcount=473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14393649&postcount=461
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17380548&postcount=1193
by Tersyxus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18776462&postcount=1458

*M80*








M80 is currently partially a mainroad and partially an expressway standard road in the country, connecting Székesfehérvár and Veszprém.
Posts about M80
by Sieg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19309708&postcount=1554

*M9*








The M9 is also a short expressway, built with the very same intention as M8, but farther from Budapest. It is 21km long now, and has no connection with the rest of the network. It will be 335 km long, with the approximate route of Sopron-Nagykanizsa-Szekszárd-Szeged. This short segment was inaugurated in 2003.
Posts about M9
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9875216&postcount=74

*Off-topic or planned roads*

*Main road 44*








It is not clear whether this will be expressway M44 in the future or not.
Posts about main road 44
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12580418&postcount=190

*M10*








M10 is a planned expressway to Esztergom from Budapest
Posts about M10
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13295367&postcount=314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13244170&postcount=295
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17361070&postcount=1172

*Planned bridge and bypass at Komárom*
by BA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13303634&postcount=320
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13672450&postcount=409
by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17357521&postcount=1171

*Main road 11*
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19487547&postcount=1609

*Main road 3*
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14759919&postcount=553

*Main road 4(future M4)*








by Qtya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15383825&postcount=671
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15546938&postcount=691
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19483678&postcount=1606

*Main road 44*
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19483678&postcount=1606

*Main toad 47*
by RKC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19483678&postcount=1606

*M86 and M85*
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15818641&postcount=769
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19466811&postcount=1597

*M100(M11)*
by RawLee
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18202985&postcount=1332

All pics I put in this post are from the mentioned posts.


----------



## Timon91

^^Thanks, it's nice to see an update of the highway network. 
In Hungary, if a 2-lane road is called an M-road, is it classified as a highway then?


----------



## RawLee

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^Thanks, it's nice to see an update of the highway network.
> In Hungary, if a 2-lane road is called an M-road, is it classified as a highway then?


I suppose the M-designation refers to the fact that it is/will be a important road,part of the backbone of the road infrastructure.


----------



## Verso

Interchange M7-M70:









M70:









Roundabout by the border:









And many more photos at http://amkerekes.crnl.hu/sites/kepek.php.


----------



## Kese

Chriszwolle said:


> Pécs looks larger than i thought, largest city without a motorway connection?


Yes, definitely. The real population is actually larger than what it is on paper: 156 K. The metro area includes several villages, smaller towns, the largest one of which is adjacent Komló, about 30K. There are 30-35K students at the university, most of whom are also not included in the count, + many highschool students likewise. And, interestingly enough there are about 30K Dutch people living (some on and off) in the area, mostly in the mountain villages.


----------



## RawLee

Yes,Pécs is close to having an agglomeration,after Budapest and Miskolc.


----------



## Kese

M60 - M6 from Pécs to the tunnel section:

This is where Pécs East will be:

South of the freeway, the future roundabout:









Pécs East:









The site of the actual freeway:









Resting herd:









The end of the Pécsudvard road:









M60 - Lothárd, Birján, Belvárdgyula, Bóly. Bóly = lowest crime rate, highest internet penetration in Hungary: 










































































M6 - Bóly, Kisnyárád, Székelyszabar, Szür. Viaduct here.










































































Well, it seems like the server is down all afternoon. Anyways, here is the next batch: Véménd, the tubes, container city at the tunnels. This time I went in an opposite direction, North to South, pretty much covering all the tunnels:











































































The rest of the tunnel - viaducts:


----------



## Timon91

Nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## Qtya

*Update on the u/c northern M0 bridge*

The two side are almost engaged... :banana:


----------



## Qtya

Fresh video of the future M43 Motorway bridge over the Tisza...

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/132

I hope it was not posted yet...


----------



## H123Laci

hey, mr.builders!

stop that tunneling works, and revise your plans!

here is a sketch. Only for you for now for free: :lol:


----------



## Kese

^^ A post from the Faroe Islands thread:

"http://avisen.dk/faeroeerne-vil-bygg...el-301107.aspx

(Translated with google..)
Faroe Islands will build the world's longest tunnel
30. november 2007 18:34 | It will be 11.9 km long and cost more than a block. Faroe Islands are ready to build the world's longest underwatertunnel to a very small and tyndbefolket island.

Greenland was in 2001 an airport in Qaanaaq, costing 120 million dollars, and today serves 58 passengers a month.

Now, the Faroe Islands also be in the competition to connect the very sparsely populated areas of major cities.

County Council is only one third from adopting a new undervandstunnel at 11.9 kilometers - the world's longest - 200 meters below sea level and be connected Strømø with the little Sandø. It writes fagbladet Ingeniøren.

Tunnelprojektet have been given a budget of 690 million kroner, which is 75 million dollars more than the annual block grants from the Danish government.

On the other hand, there will be a long way between the cars of the two tunnel tubes.

Ingeniørfirmaet Rambøll has calculated that only 400 cars a day will use the new tunnel. Therefore pønser politicians also to spend more on taking a ferry harbour at Sandø, so passengers from the high Sydø obviate the need to go all the way to Thorshavn. This will have a number of road users to increase to 750 a day.

More Faroese media assess, however, that the world's longest tunnel is only a foretaste of a big tunnel throughout the 25 kilometer, to link Sandø with Sydø. And then ferry harbour on Sandø superfluous.

-- So we talk a project of a completely different calibre. This will ensure that 99 percent of all the inhabitants of the Faroe Islands will be linked by tunnels. So it is perhaps finally to call us øboere, said Heine Eysturay, secretary of the Faeroe Landsverk, to Ingeniøren.

Today, 85 percent of the Faroese people bound together by tunnels."


----------



## H123Laci

Kese said:


> ^^ A post from the Faroe Islands thread:QUOTE]
> 
> thats really interesting...
> but how does it connect to my post?


----------



## Kese

H123Laci said:


> Kese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ A post from the Faroe Islands thread:QUOTE]
> 
> thats really interesting...
> but how does it connect to my post?
> 
> 
> 
> Is not your objection against M6 based on that it costs too much and serves too few people? Here 11 kms of tunnels serve 500 cars a day.
> 
> Ok, this last post of yours seems to suggest an alternative solution for that part of M6. Well, as far as I remember this has been thoroughly discussed and analised already, cost scheme included. (+ soil solidification with time, etc.) Anyways: its a done deal/ no use crying over spilt milk/ too late, too little/ etc. -you choose. But you know what? When it is done you can send some Buda retards here to study how much a tunnel damages the area above it.:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## x-type

Bridge over Mura at Letenye/Goričan is progressing! it is now possible to walk over construction from one side to the other. there are no many information about that bridge. so what is actually being built there? 2 same bridges for full profiled motorway (2 driving 3,75 lanes and one 3,50 wide SOS lane + 1,50 wide walkingside. everything x2. distance between bridges: 80 cm. lenght: 216 m. work end: November, 2008. cost: 8 million €. 
source (in croatian): http://www.medjimurje.hr/hr/5546/go...HPSESSID=4d9f6dfdafd2dfee631e76ecde07e515#gal


----------



## H123Laci

Kese said:


> H123Laci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not your objection against M6 based on that it costs too much and serves too few people? Here 11 kms of tunnels serve 500 cars a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking?
> Do you want to justify an uneconomic project with a more wasteful project?
> 
> 11km tunnel for an AADT of 500 is total insanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this last post of yours seems to suggest an alternative solution for that part of M6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as far as I remember this has been thoroughly discussed and analised already, cost scheme included. (+ soil solidification with time, etc.) Anyways: its a done deal/ no use crying over spilt milk/ too late, too little/ etc. -you choose. But you know what? When it is done you can send some Buda retards here to study how much a tunnel damages the area above it.:lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's wrong.
> 
> there was no discussion.
> there was only a statement: *huge cuttings and embankments would be needed without tunnels.*
> 
> *but the longitudinal section of this part of the planned route hasn't been published yet*.
> 
> it was a TOP SECRET.
> 
> but I managed to get this blueprint last week, and I published it.
> 
> so everybody can see that this is a wasteful plan, (but very "economic" for the tunnel builders)
> 
> the suggested "high viaduct" alternative would be much more cheaper...
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think it's comparable with that Faroe tunnel, since there aren't any other road links there, and it serves a significant percentage of the population. Besides that, the Faroe Islands are much more prosperous than most other European countries, including Denmark, Hungary and the Netherlands.


----------



## Verso

^^ Basically the Faroese don't know where else to put all their money, so this looks like a good idea. Of course I don't mean it literally, but would you be happy with almost no roads around yourselves?


----------



## Verso

M70 by the Slovenian border (not in operation yet):


muravidék said:


>


----------



## Kese

^^Do you mean they finished the missing 300 meters on the Hungarian side? Cool!! Seems like it is just as I said somewhere before: the first "smooth transition" freeway link between Hungary and an other country. I believe the same is true for Slovenia as well. No zig-zags between obsolete border check booths.


----------



## Kese

"the longitudinal section of this part of the planned route hasn't been published yet."

Congratulations on the intelligence work. (Seriously.) I was not aware that it had not been made public before. I am not so appreciative of conspiration theories, though, and I have a slightly different recollection of the discussion of which you kinda say wasn't. True, I followed only what was in the press: skin-deep Index, etc., and in the forums. But OK, it is the right thing come forward with all the arguments. Let us do so!

The other thing: this Fareose (?) example is just a (literally ) "far-fetched" illustration of how cost-effectivity is just ONE of the aspects one will consider when making a decision about whether to build a certain road or not. But not the only one. -- I nevertheless think that all things considered M6-M60 WILL BE a cost-effective investment. Even more so than beautifying some main squares for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Kese

^^An article to back up what I wrote about the "discussion". 

http://www.mtm-magazin.hu/cikk.php?cikk_id=347


----------



## Verso

Kese said:


> ^^Do you mean they finished the missing 300 meters on the Hungarian side?


Actually, these 300 m (or more like a kilometer) were probably finished already in 2004, when the rest of the M70 was put in traffic (except for the line between the emergency- and driving lanes). Here you can see it's already there (without its Slovenian counterpart) and the picture is from July 2006.


----------



## RawLee

Good news!Constructors of M43 has been announced! The motorway is to be finished until Makó by 2010,and by 2012 until Nagylak/Nadlac.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20855998&postcount=1796


----------



## Nyuszi

Qtya said:


>


Great photos Qtyi! I hope our future show-off bridge will be white as snow in the end!


----------



## x-type

what is the size of the main span? is it going to enter into 500m+ ?


----------



## Nyuszi

x-type said:


> what is the size of the main span? is it going to enter into 500m+ ?


590 m!


----------



## x-type

:bow:

than it's gonna enter into top10!! actually, top8 to be precise  r.e.s.p.e.c.t.


----------



## Nyuszi

x-type said:


> :bow:
> 
> than it's gonna enter into top10!! actually, top8 to be precise  r.e.s.p.e.c.t.


Thank You x-type!



blue: 590 m
green: 332 m
reds add up to: 922 m


----------



## x-type

i thought about space between pylons. it seems that it is anyway under 500 m, but bridge is still fantastic


----------



## H123Laci

x-type said:


> i thought about space between pylons. it seems that it is anyway under 500 m, but bridge is still fantastic


main span is "only" 300m, so it will be the 110th on the list of largest cable stayed bridges...


----------



## x-type

H123Laci said:


> main span is "only" 300m, so it will be the 110th on the list of largest cable stayed bridges...


so, something about our (only) cable stayed bridge span


----------



## H123Laci

a little surprise:
- M0 north danube bridge
- viaduct of köröshegy
- Danube bridge at Dunaújváros


----------



## AcidMan

H123Laci said:


> a little surprise:
> ...


Ez k.jó! Köszi!


----------



## Qtya

I was passing by, and I had to stop...

Unfortunately I only had my phone with me...







Last element to be installed on the 12th of June, 2008 7:00AM!


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> Last element to be installed on the 12th of June, 2008 7:00AM!


You mean "last segment"... 

I thought it was installed last week...
(the webcam pics aren't as good as your phone pics...)


----------



## RawLee

Video about retro Balaton,and first 2:43 is about M7!
Big thanks for BND for finding it!

http://auto.indavideo.hu/video/BALATON_RETRO_part_2


----------



## Verso

^ Very interesting video!


----------



## RawLee

:dance:
Megyeri bridge is connected!
(from http://inforadio.hu/hir/belfold/hir-205621)


----------



## Qtya

My pics from today... (Part one, with mobile phone)

















More photos to come when I find my data cable for my camera... hno:


----------



## keber

Actually for a mobile phone those are very good pictures. Which phone are you using?

And nice to see this structure finally connecting both side of Danube.:cheers:


----------



## Qtya

keber said:


> Actually for a mobile phone those are very good pictures. Which phone are you using?


Thank you! Its a Nokia N73...


----------



## Qtya

More pics... Without any kind of sorting...





























Me!


----------



## Qtya

Bored yet? 























I'm getting bored...


----------



## Kese

Google Earth (the part covering Hungary) has just been updated, now everything is at least "half" resolution, including M70, so it is quite visible. - So is Lendava, but unfortunatelly the new things are not shown.


----------



## Verso

^ Not that good resolution.


----------



## Kese

Verso said:


> ^ Not that good resolution.


Come on! It is WAAAAAAY much better than it was, the WHOLE country is covered (!!!) and you can certainly see where M70 is full, and where it is half profile.

GOOGLE rulez!


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> That's strange. I've already seen it on maps, but I thought it was b/c of the entrance and exit lanes (not that it's a good enough reason). Maybe it's so you can overtake someone slower (sth like the Moscow - Saint Petersburg road, where you can overtake every now and then, so there are three lanes all the time).


look at Kaposvar bypass, there is even better example of that full-profile at exits


----------



## Verso

^ Hungarian exits are quite entertaining.  Maybe it's so the traffic can merge easier?


----------



## keber

Kese said:


> Yeah, electricity? Does anyone know what this is? Because on the Hun side it looks like a large capacity power line and it just stops at the border...


This is planned Slovenia-Hungary power link, 2x400kV. On Slovenian side it is still in planning phase and should be finished to the end of 2011.


----------



## RawLee

I'd say its because its the junctions are the hardest to extend if the other side is built,and this way,they simply avoid that. I've seen Hatvan's new northern bypass's exit built on M3,while maintaining traffic...it was a long work,though we build overpasses like commie-blocks were used to be built...from pre-made elements.


----------



## Kese

x-type said:


> look at Kaposvar bypass, there is even better example of that full-profile at exits


Yes, but IMO it has been screwed up fundamentally, along with the (very few) other things built at the time. As to why it is good that junctions are built full scale -- even if connecting sections are left half profile --I think it is obvious. My problem with the Kaposvár bypass (future M9) and the Szekszárd M9 section is that the most important intersections on these are built with circles (roundabouts) whereas every dirt road has an overpass. It is crazy, a royal mess that will cost a lot to clean up in the future. I think of the 67-M9 intersection (Kaposvár) circle, and the 6-M9 Szekszárd intsc. circle. (There are actually 2 of these here.) 
Mind you, at the u/c M6-M9 crossing the critical M9 part will be upgraded to full profile, so it will be a full clover intersection.


----------



## x-type

well, i guess that those roundabouts ae just temporary. anyway, no reasone not to make allready multilevel intersection instead of them. and the shape of bypass is weird, why does it have that weird direction at the middle?


----------



## Kese

^^Yes, eventually they will have to be rebuilt, it is just a lot of extra cost.--
--Why the weird shape of the Kaposvár beltway? I am not sure, I just think they wanted to keep a certain distance from the city. Also it is a hilly area, so that might have influenced it, too.


----------



## H123Laci

x-type said:


> and the shape of bypass is weird, why does it have that weird direction at the middle?


das ist ungarische wirtschaft... :nuts:


----------



## H123Laci

Kese said:


> Mind you, at the u/c M6-M9 crossing the critical M9 part will be upgraded to full profile, so it will be a full clover intersection.


hiphip hurray!
we will have another* outsized ineffective motorway junction!
(*the other one is the M6xM8)

but I can't leave the M4 at üllő without 10minutes waiting...
hiphip hurray!


----------



## Kese

Ineffective=not effective, like M4 at Üllő.

Unnecessary (what you probably wanted to write) = not necessary.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ "ineffective" means "kihasználatlan" also...

and I wouldn't say that the M6xM9 IC is "unnecessary", because there has to be a junction, but I expressly say it is unnecessarily oversized...

it is total insanity to build so oversized, extremly expensive ICs, while we have so many dangerous, outdated intersections (at grade junctions)...


----------



## H123Laci

final countdown for inauguration...









larger version


----------



## Verso

It's the final countdown, lalalala...


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> It's the final countdown, lalalala...


And even Europe is correct!


----------



## Mateus_

Where is this bridge?

I'm sorry not to read the 36 pages, but is the M6 finished? Last time I used it, there were only 60 km built.


----------



## RawLee

Mateus_ said:


> Where is this bridge?
> 
> I'm sorry not to read the 36 pages, but is the M6 finished? Last time I used it, there were only 60 km built.


1,northern Budapest. Its western bridgehead is visible on Google maps,just outside the boundary of Budapest
2,Erm,no. M6-M0 junction is planned to be inaugurated this year,the rest from Dunaújváros all the way down to Pécs in 2010,its currently under construction.


----------



## Mateus_

^^ Kozsonom szepen!


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> It's the final countdown, lalalala...


just for you... :lol:


----------



## RawLee

Mateus_ said:


> ^^ Kozsonom szepen!


You're welcome!


----------



## Kese

Mateus_ said:


> Where is this bridge?
> 
> I'm sorry not to read the 36 pages, but is the M6 finished? Last time I used it, there were only 60 km built.


This is M60, yesterday at around 6/7 pm., near Pécs. (M6 is pretty much the same stage.)





































Pécs East junction


----------



## Verso

^^ Kese, your photos don't load well. Already those of the M70 didn't.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> ^^ Kese, your photos don't load well. Already those of the M70 didn't.


For me,they load 100x faster than those on imageshack and such...maybe because its on a hungarian host.


----------



## Timon91

Try tinypic.com
I always use that one.


----------



## Mateus_

Thanks a lot for the pics! I recognize Pecs TV Tower.


----------



## DJZG

sorry about interrupting topic.... don't have time to read all 40 pages... 

i wanted to ask, what is the status about highway towards Croatia... is it approved, under construction, and what are the dates to connect it with our network?


----------



## Qtya

*Constructions of M43 between Szeged and Makó has begun!*



Sieg said:


> The construction of the highway M43 between Szeged and Makó has begun yesterday. :banana: The opening ceremony was initiated by the mayors of the two cities. The motorway with its length of 31.6 kms and a new Tisza bridge will cost 61 billion forints and it is expected to be finished by 31th August 2010.


^^:banana:


----------



## Timon91

:cheers:^^
Btw, I still can't see all of Keses pictures.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Verso said:


> It's the final countdown, lalalala...


Damn you for putting that horrible song into my mind


----------



## RawLee

DJZG said:


> sorry about interrupting topic.... don't have time to read all 40 pages...
> 
> i wanted to ask, what is the status about highway towards Croatia... is it approved, under construction, and what are the dates to connect it with our network?


We have no other news about the bridge than its under construction. On our side,the motorway is to be inaugurated in a few months.


----------



## x-type

RawLee said:


> We have no other news about the bridge than its under construction. On our side,the motorway is to be inaugurated in a few months.


bridge is under construction and you can allready walk from one side t the other. it should be finnished this year, but i don't know what will be with new border crossings. i guess they can install them in short time.

btw, that bridge is the most misterious project ever built in Croatia (and i guess in Hungary, too) because nobody knows anything about it  there was an article in croatian newspaper about it few months ago which wrote about that mistery and they wrote it's because bridge is being built at uninhabited area which is not that easy to access


----------



## Kese

Timon Kruijk said:


> :cheers:^^
> Btw, I still can't see all of Keses pictures.


Ok, later I will try using a different server, especially because I know that it takes next to forever for those pics to appear in the States, too. But now I am going back "to" holiday....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Enjoy your holiday! 

I noticed imageshack is often slow too, what do you guys think of tinypic? I usually use that one, and it works fast for me.


----------



## Kese

DJZG said:


> sorry about interrupting topic.... don't have time to read all 40 pages...
> 
> i wanted to ask, what is the status about highway towards Croatia... is it approved, under construction, and what are the dates to connect it with our network?


As a matter of fact there are 2 connections U/C. Let's see:

1. Croatian A4 (towards Varasd/Varazdin) is about to connect to Hungarian M7. Practically the only missing part is the Mura bridge, and the border stations.

2. Croatian A5 (towards Eszék/Osijek) is about to connect to Hungarian M6. A4 is U/C between Diakovár/Djakovo- Eszék/Osiek. I think it is scheduled to open in 2009. Further up to the border it is planned, but not approved yet. M6 in Hungary is U/C between Dunaújváros - Bóly (next to Pécs), and it will open 31st March, 2010. The rest down to the border is planned, but not approved yet. 
In fact there will be a common Hungarian-Croatian government session in Pécs this fall, and I think our respective governments might sign a contract for the remaining cca. 50 km-s then. My educated guess for completion is 2010/2011.


----------



## x-type

^^actually, A4 is one near Varaždin, and A5 near Osijek 

how many km's are missing between Nagykanizsa and Balaton, which section and when will it be completed there?


----------



## Kese

^^I knew I would screw something up. 

Answer: About a 15 km section is not opened yet, if you are coming from Croatia - right after Nagykanizsa, and it will be opened in a few weeks time. (3?)


----------



## DJZG

nice... really nice...

we don't hear much news about hungarian development in croatian medias, so some news about highways really surprise me... 

way to go hungary! :banana:


----------



## RawLee

We hear a lot about you,especially when we're being told how expensive our motorways are compared to yours...


----------



## muravidék

Did you know that there is another long Nagyrákos viaduct on a railway between Zalaegerszeg and Hodoš (Slovenia)? It is 1400 m long, but not even nearly as high as Köröshegy is.


----------



## x-type

H123Laci said:


> we've built this viaduct for 200million EUR, but we have no money for a fucking roudabout for years.
> 
> this is total insane.


200 000 000?????? that's fuckin' expensive viaduct!!


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> 200 000 000?????? that's fuckin' expensive viaduct!!


If we want to exact,181.


----------



## Verso

That's really damn expensive.



muravidék said:


> Did you know that there is another long Nagyrákos viaduct on a railway between Zalaegerszeg and Hodoš (Slovenia)? It is 1400 m long, but not even nearly as high as Köröshegy is.


No, I didn't. It looks interesting:


----------



## RawLee

Interesting is that through that line is brand new,its currently being electrified,while a lot of other routes lack even proper "straight" tracks...


----------



## H123Laci

^^ another excellent example for wasting money...

we built that viaduct 8 years ago, but we've made NOTHING since then with the connecting obsolete and deteriorated tracks...

so in this way this is not a good investment this is a dead money...


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> So it _is_ Kőröshegy after all. :colgate: I don't remember it from this angle, but of course I would've heard of it, if you were building sth like that.


you can look at it HERE :nuts:


----------



## H123Laci

here is the alternative route of Köröshegy on satimage and birdseyeview:

This 14km long 320M EUR section could've been built on a 12km long route for100-150M EUR.









LARGER









LARGER


----------



## muravidék

whatever the reasons were to build a viaduct and not the alternative shorter/cheaper route, the views must be spectacular, and you can see the Balaton lake from it:banana::lol:

maybe the local community did not want that cheaper route, because it goes too close to the town; in Slovenia we also have few similar situations that seem unreasonable

btw, since we are comparing the names in different languages; slovenian name for Balaton is "Blatno jezero" which means the muddy lake; is in hungarian bala, balat somehow connected with the mud?


----------



## RawLee

AFAIK,Köröshegy vetoed every single other alternative...I'd advice the locals to keep their mouths shut in the upcoming decades if they want to rant about "unnecessary government spending"...


----------



## H123Laci

muravidék said:


> whatever the reasons were to build a viaduct and not the alternative shorter/cheaper route, the views must be spectacular, and you can see the Balaton lake from it:banana::lol: ?


nope. 
you need to be a bridge inspector to admire the view. :nuts:




> ...maybe the local community did not want that cheaper route, because it goes too close to the town; in Slovenia we also have few similar situations that seem unreasonable...


yeah, you've hit the nail on the head... :bash:




> ...btw, since we are comparing the names in different languages; slovenian name for Balaton is "Blatno jezero" which means the muddy lake; is in hungarian bala, balat somehow connected with the mud?


yeah, you've hit the nail on the head again: its name is from the slav word of "blato"


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> AFAIK,Köröshegy vetoed every single other alternative...


well, the parliament should have vote against köröshegy.. (and balatonföldvár) :bash: 



> I'd advice the locals to keep their mouths shut in the upcoming decades if they want to rant about "unnecessary government spending"...


you are too simple-minded: "unnecessary" doesn't mean unnecessary.
"unnecessary" means "spending money not for me."


----------



## Verso

H123Laci said:


> yeah, you've hit the nail on the head again: its name is from the slav word of "blato"


Which beside mud also means shit. :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> Which beside mud also means shit. :lol:


yeah, there is not too much difference when you step into it... :nuts:

(the hungarian words for them is very similar: mud - *sár*, shit - *szar*

the official name of SHIT (used by doctors) is bél*SÁR* (mud in bowel) :lol:


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> you are too simple-minded: "unnecessary" doesn't mean unnecessary.
> "unnecessary" means "spending money not for me."


No,not really. My district wasnt asked wether we wanted M0 100m away from the commies or not a few years ago,while others have the choice to ask for huge and expensive structures...I dont mind them having this viaduct,but then they shouldnt rant ever again about wrongly spent money.


----------



## §A8

Qtya said:


> I just love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken yesterday afternoon...


I'm a fellow Hungarian! Awesome bridge  Seems that Europeans are good at building these viaducts.

Is your speed limits 110km/h? It's also 110 here in Australia on the freeways.


----------



## H123Laci

§A8 said:


> I'm a fellow Hungarian! Awesome bridge  Seems that Europeans are good at building these viaducts.
> 
> Is your speed limits 110km/h? It's also 110 here in Australia on the freeways.


Yeah, we are really good.
Having no mountains is not an obstacle. :bash:
we could build a huge viaduct even to the "Puszta" (GREAT Plains of Hungary)

no, speed limit is 130 on motorways
110 is only on the viaduct...


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> No,not really. My district wasnt asked wether we wanted M0 100m away from the commies or not a few years ago,while others have the choice to ask for huge and expensive structures...I dont mind them having this viaduct,but then they shouldnt rant ever again about wrongly spent money.


you're talking about the M3-2 section of M0, aren't you?

well, I think that 100m preferably is 200-250m... 
so there was nothing to protest against...  

despite this I can clearly remember a significant protest.
the local major said about the contruction: "it looks like the nubian desert"... :lol:


----------



## muravidék

here is a slovenian example (Hwy Ljubljana-Zagreb) of wrongly spent money, because of local community;
instead of upgrading a 2-lane H1 "expressway" in the middle of the valley,
they chose to build 14km variant on the slope of the hills


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> you're talking about the M3-2 section of M0, aren't you?
> 
> well, I think that 100m preferably is 200-250m...
> so there was nothing to protest against...
> 
> despite this I can clearly remember a significant protest.
> the local major said about the contruction: "it looks like the nubian desert"... :lol:


Well,compare it to the trenches of the eastern section or the Köröshegy viaduct...


----------



## Zanovijetalo

Holy cow! Great


----------



## muravidék

on tuesday next week the two prime ministers (Slovenia, Hungary) will open the border crossing M70/A5 (Tornyiszentmiklós/Pince); this is the first border crossing without controls built after the Schengen enlargement.
yeah, let's shake hands


----------



## RawLee

*Hungary to open last section of M7 motorway, Adriatic Sea "comes closer"*

http://www.portfolio.hu/en/cikkek.tdp?k=2&i=15553

The last 15-kilometre section of the M7 motorway in Hungary, between Zalakomár and Nagykanizsa, will be inaugurated on Tuesday, which will ensure an uninterrupted motorway journey to the Adriatic Sea. The border crossing on M70 will also be opened on Tuesday, just like the Pince-Lendava-Beltinci section in Slovenia, Hungarian news portal index.hu reported on Monday.

The first (half) motorway section of the M7 motorway was built 42 years ago, and the last, cc. 16-km section between Zalakomár and Nagykanizsa, will make the stretch between Budapest and the Croatian border complete.

A new four-lane, 216-metre-long, motorway bride (Zrínyi Bridge) at the Letenye-Gorican border crossing is under construction and is expected to be completed by Zagreb-based Hidroelektra Niskogradnja d.d. by October. Costs of the construction, EUR 8 million in total, are covered 50-50% by Hungary and Croatia.

From October, a direct motorway route will lead to the Adriatic Sea on the Hungarian M7, and the Croatian A4 motorways, from Budapest and the inner part of Hungary. Moreover, as soon as the eastern sector of the M0 roundabout(ringroad - Rawlee) is completed and opened to the public, people from northeast counties can also have an uninterrupted journey to the sea.

Hungarian Prime Minister Ferenc Gyurcsány and Transport Minister Pál Szabó will inaugurate another motorway section on Tuesday, as the Pince-Lendava-Beltinci section, the continuation of Hungary's M70 corridor, and the Tornyiszentmiklós-Pince border crossing will also be opened to the public.

However, there is still no filling station on the M7/M70 route between Siófok and the Croatian/Slovenian border. The first petrol stations on the M7 at Lake Balaton could be up and running at the end of the year at the earliest. This creates a problem not for those whose tank is drying up but also for those who want to buy an M7 motorway sticker on this section.


----------



## RawLee

FN's gallery about the bridge:
http://galeria.fn.hu/3/show/17849/162860/


----------



## RawLee

As of august,from www.eszaki-hid.hu


----------



## Verso

RawLee said:


> Moreover, as soon as the eastern sector of the M0 roundabout(ringroad - Rawlee)


RawLee, what the hell is "Rawlee"?


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> RawLee, what the hell is "Rawlee"?


"Englishized" version of my nick. Or more like the way its supposed to be pronounced in english...


----------



## muravidék

edit


----------



## H123Laci

opening ceremony of the Nothern M0 bridge will be on 13.sept.

there will be airplane show, fireworks, laser show and big bansai... :banana:


----------



## RawLee

Update on M6-M60
(all pics are from http://m6m60.extra.hu)
M6 Szekszár-Bóly section:




































M60 Bóly-Pécs section


----------



## Qtya

Photos of the almost finished bridge:

http://galeria.fn.hu/3/18083/0/1


----------



## ABRob

Qtya said:


> Photos of the almost finished bridge:
> 
> http://galeria.fn.hu/3/18083/0/1


It seems like the hard shoulders are as wide as a normal lane - so it is possible to make a 2x3 road out of it!?


----------



## RawLee

ABRob said:


> It seems like the hard shoulders are as wide as a normal lane - so it is possible to make a 2x3 road out of it!?


It was planned that way.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Smart to do that. Budapest is a large city, and if it ever gets the mobility we see in like Belgium or the Netherlands, that 3rd lane will become very much needed.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> Smart to do that. Budapest is a large city, and if it ever gets the mobility we see in like Belgium or the Netherlands, that 3rd lane will become very much needed.


IMO it will be widened in the next decade... Even so the northern half of the future circle will be closed down for trucks...


----------



## Qwert

Qtya said:


> IMO it will be widened in the next decade... Even so the northern half of the future circle will be closed down for trucks...


It doesn't make any sense to me. When whole ring around Budapest will be finished its southern part will be still much more congested so I think the more cars which will use the northern part instead the better.


----------



## Qtya

Qwert said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me. When whole ring around Budapest will be finished its southern part will be still much more congested so I think the more cars which will use the northern part instead the better.


No... Because the whole Buda part is in an environmental protection zone..


----------



## RawLee

Only solution is in tunnels...imagine a 30km long tunnel...M0 will be expanded till main road 10 in the close future,but the rest is...
(from roads.extra.hu)








As you can see,even this section will include at least 2 tunnels.


----------



## Qwert

Qtya said:


> No... Because the whole Buda part is in an environmental protection zone..


If a motorway can be build there, then the trucks are just little detail which won't harm the environment a lot. There will be tunnels and there may be overpasses for animals so the motorway won't become barrier and exhaust gases from the cars won't cause big damages. Much bigger environmental damages would be caused by the jams on southern part of the ring.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Motorways can be build in environment-sensitive areas. There are other ways to construct a motorway than the American style of blasting through a natural area with concrete freeways. 

A few options;

1) Tunnels, most expensive
2) cut& cover, also expensive
3) half-below grade motorway with natural walls. expensive, but the motorway can't be seen unless you're in the air. 
4) A combination

I would suggest using double layer PAC as pavement. It's expensive and needs maintenance, but noise is being reduced significantly compared to ordinary asphalt or concrete.


----------



## RawLee

the place is this hilly:








as hilly as the place around Prague
http://www.mapy.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected]=ZRP


----------



## H123Laci

^^ the terrain is no problem on the western section: 3 tunnels (1-2km long) and the problem is solved...


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> No... Because the whole Buda part is in an environmental protection zone..


That's not true: the planned route of the western section crosses the EPZ in tunnels.

most of the route (the surface sections) are not in the EPZ...


----------



## Rijeka

RawLee said:


> Update on M6-M60
> (all pics are from http://m6m60.extra.hu)
> M6 Szekszár-Bóly section:
> M60 Bóly-Pécs section
> 
> 
> These are great pictures. I didn't know that the construction were so advanced in this part. When will the section till Boly be finished?


----------



## RawLee

Rijeka said:


> RawLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on M6-M60
> (all pics are from http://m6m60.extra.hu)
> M6 Szekszár-Bóly section:
> M60 Bóly-Pécs section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great pictures. I didn't know that the construction were so advanced in this part. When will the section till Boly be finished?
Click to expand...

As the entire motorway:2010 march 10. 
I've read somewhere that on some sections,its asphalt-ready...but the tunnels are not in the best shape. The longest collapsed 2 times.


----------



## Rijeka

^^

Thanx. I hope the Hungarian and the Croatian governments will make a decision to connect the Croatian A5 and Hungarian M6 as soon as possible. I've never seen any dates for the section between Boly and Osijek.


----------



## RawLee

Rijeka said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanx. I hope the Hungarian and the Croatian governments will make a decision to connect the Croatian A5 and Hungarian M6 as soon as possible. I've never seen any dates for the section between Boly and Osijek.


A data sheet where the construction dates are stated states that it will be built after 2015(this means no definite date).


----------



## RawLee

Rijeka said:


> These are great pictures. I didn't know that the construction were so advanced in this part. When will the section till Boly be finished?


A gallery as of today,from 
http://www.teol.hu/index.php?apps=cikk&cikk=171784

Near Őcsény


----------



## H123Laci

The old (and obsolete) and the new:










1st image: the (20 years old) southern sector of M0 (between M1 and M5) with AADT of 90.000.

2nd image: the (3 years old) first section of the eastern sector of M0 (between M5 and M4) with AADT of 15.000.

quite a huge difference...

the next section of the eastern sector (between M4 and M3) will be opened next week (on 16th sept.) :banana:


----------



## Rijeka

the next section of the eastern sector (between M4 and M3) will be opened next week (on 16th sept.) :banana:[/QUOTE]


So from that day on it will be possible, coming from M7, to go directly to M3 via M0, I suppose? Great!


----------



## Qwert

When I'm looking at the first picture, did authorities think about restriction for trucks to overtake other cars? In Slovakia it helped a lot on motorway from Bratislava to Trnava and now they are going to restrict in on all motorways and expressways.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ well, there are some "no overtaking with trucks" sign, but it is like kiss to the dead, 'cos the police doesn't check it...

IMO this restriction should be used carefully and only on congested sections...
it has no sense to restrict the whole network...

the best solution on longer term is to increase the capacity of the network by widening the existing motorways, or building new ones...

the southern sector of the M0 is about to be doubled to 2x3+em.lane next year, it will make a big difference...

but IMO we should not only widen the existing route but build a new bypass between the M1 and M5 to move the heavy transit traffic of the IVth corridor (romania, bulgaria) farther from budapest...


----------



## Qwert

^^This restriction is connected with increase if minimal speed on 80 km/h so there will be no need for trucks to overtake. But, I agree, better solution is increase of the capacity of the entire network, but it's also a bit more expansive.

The second ring is good idea, but now Hungary must finish M0 as soon as possible. When it will be finished its capacity will be enough for some time. But, that your proposal should be definitely added into long term plans.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ expansive or exp*e*nsive? :nuts:

well, the transport industry pays MUCH MORE fuel (and vehicle) tax than the maintenance and development of the network...
so money is NO problem...

unfortunately the M0 wont be finished quickly:
the western sector will be really expensive ('cos of the terrain - long viaducts and tunnels need to be built) and the stupid greenies will protest against it with full force... :bash:

the next 9km (between the 11 and 10) is planned to be opened in 2015... hno:

the capacity is a complicated question:

IMO the 2x2lanes will be enough for a long time on the eastern-northern-western section (M5-M3-11-M1)

but - as I said earlier - the southern sector is very crowded already 'cos of the huge transit traffic of the IVth corridor (and the agglomeration traffic)...

currently it has a 120% load (compared to the nominal capacity).
by widening it to 2x3 its load will decrease only to 86%...
only 17% traffic volume increase will make it full again.

so IMO the second southern bypass is very urgent...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> ^^ expansive or exp*e*nsive? :nuts:
> 
> well, the transport industry pays MUCH MORE fuel (and vehicle) tax than the maintenance and development of the network...
> so money is NO problem...


The government doesn't think that way. They set a budget, wether the road users bring in 2, 10 or 20 times as much money.


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> ^^ expansive or exp*e*nsive? :nuts:
> 
> well, the transport industry pays MUCH MORE fuel (and vehicle) tax than the maintenance and development of the network...
> so money is NO problem...
> 
> unfortunately the M0 wont be finished quickly:
> the western sector will be really expensive ('cos of the terrain - long viaducts and tunnels need to be built) and the stupid greenies will protest against it with full force... :bash:
> 
> the next 9km (between the 11 and 10) is planned to be opened in 2015... hno:
> 
> the capacity is a complicated question:
> 
> IMO the 2x2lanes will be enough for a long time on the eastern-northern-western section (M5-M3-11-M1)
> 
> but - as I said earlier - the southern sector is very crowded already 'cos of the huge transit traffic of the IVth corridor (and the agglomeration traffic)...
> 
> currently it has a 120% load (compared to the nominal capacity).
> by widening it to 2x3 its load will decrease only to 86%...
> only 17% traffic volume increase will make it full again.
> 
> so IMO the second southern bypass is very urgent...


Expensive of course.

Money in hands of politicians are always problem.

Western part of M0 is not that crucial, but it should be definitely build as soon as possible. Widening of southern part between M1 and M5 on 2x3 is also needed. No disputes about it. After it you will have two options. First one is western M0 and the second one is the second ring. I strongly doubt they would be built simultaneously so only one must be chosen to be built first. Western M0 could lower congestion on southern M0 a bit since traffic from M1, M7 and M6 to M2 and M3 will use it, but this is not very big part of the traffic on M0 I guess. But, definitive (or at least very long term) solution of traffic problems on southern M0 will be of course mentioned second ring.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> The government doesn't think that way. They set a budget, wether the road users bring in 2, 10 or 20 times as much money.


Ok, I know that...

I mean this "money is no problem" on conceptual level...

e.g.: if we want a better health care, better education or better national defence *money IS problem*, 'cos people DO NOT want to pay more fore it (actually they want to pay LESS)

but in case of roads you DO NOT need to pay more as a ROAD USER 'cos you pay far more than enough already...

so we need only to put that money where it belongs to... (to roads)

ok, I know this money will be missing from somewhere (from health care, from education or from national defence) but that is another story and another problem... 

and that sectors will miss that money for only a short time, 'cos the upgrade of a congested network will pay back the investment very quickly...
(of coursse I mean NOT by tolls but by increasing economy and GDP and welfare!! - yes, the transport is a very important part of our life and welfare...)


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> After it you will have two options. First one is western M0 and the second one is the second ring. I strongly doubt they would be built simultaneously so only one must be chosen to be built first. Western M0 could lower congestion on southern M0 a bit since traffic from M1, M7 and M6 to M2 and M3 will use it, but this is not very big part of the traffic on M0 I guess. But, definitive (or at least very long term) solution of traffic problems on southern M0 will be of course mentioned second ring.


well, they are not so big projects that they couldnt be built simultaneously... 
2nd bypass is about 70km, western sector is 18km...
(we were building between 200km and 300km of motorway simultaneously in 2005 or 2006...)

the problem is that the western sector SHOULD NOT be used to reduce the traffic on the southern sector.
the M3<->M1/M7 transit (corridor V) have to be directed to the eastern and southern sector (and not into the buda hills)

the western sector should be used only by the M2/11/10<->M1/M7M6 transit (which traverses the city currently) and the aglomeration traffic of course...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> (and that sectors will miss that money for a short time, 'cos the upgrade of a congested network will pay back the investment very quickly...)


In the Netherlands, they spend about 2 - 2.5 billion euro's for roadways, yet the estimated loss for the economy is 3 - 4 billion euro's per year in direct damage.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ so you see what i am talking about... hno:

the problem is:
the spending is a real money, the loss is an imaginary money... (at least for an average tax payer, most of them are unable to understand it...)

I think the best investment currently your government could do is upgrading your road network...


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> well, they are not so big projects that they couldnt be built simultaneously...
> 2nd bypass is about 70km, western sector is 18km...
> (we were building between 200km and 300km of motorway simultaneously in 2005 or 2006...)


Western M0 includes couple of tunnels and it's in pretty hilly terrain (it seems to be more than 18 km long). Your proposal is in quite densely inhabited area and it includes Danube bridge. So they IMO won't be built simultaneously, although it would be the best solution. Well, we will see... Now you have to upgrade M0 from M1 to M5 to six lanes then you will have some time to upgrade whole network around Budapest.



H123Laci said:


> the problem is that the western sector SHOULD NOT be used to reduce the traffic on the southern sector.
> the M3<->M1/M7 transit (corridor V) have to be directed to the eastern and southern sector (and not into the buda hills)
> 
> the western sector should be used only by the M2/11/10<->M1/M7M6 transit (which traverses the city currently) and the aglomeration traffic of course...


Now I remember, we already discussed it. IMO it's bad decision.


----------



## Mateusz

What about section between old M0 and M5 ? This old M0 needs rebuilding... it's like 1X4 with concrete barrier only


----------



## RawLee

Mateusz said:


> What about section between old M0 and M5 ? This old M0 needs rebuilding... it's like 1X4 with concrete barrier only


It is...a completely new side will be built.


----------



## Verso

H123Laci said:


> IMO the 2x2lanes will be enough for a long time on the eastern-northern-western section (M5-M3-11-M1)


Don't you think the traffic between M5 and M3 will increase once they finish the M0 between them? I definitely think it should be 2×3 from the beginning, it's also a 2-million city after all.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Don't you think the traffic between M5 and M3 will increase once they finish the M0 between them? I definitely think it should be 2×3 from the beginning, it's also a 2-million city after all.


1,6. It was 2 million in 1989.


----------



## Verso

LUZ?


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> Don't you think the traffic between M5 and M3 will increase once they finish the M0 between them? I definitely think it should be 2×3 from the beginning, it's also a 2-million city after all.


well, that's really not an easy question...

the problem is: the eastern sector will not ease a paralell main road, but many little roads... (and the 2x3 "Hungaria" ring in the city )

so it will attract traffic from many routes therefore it is hard to find out the numbers...

IMO there will be about 20-30.000 of AADT on the eastern sector in the beginning...
(and since the nominal capacity of a 2x2 is about 80.000, it will be enough for a long time)

but there is need no guessing anymore: it will be opened next week, so we will see the numbers in the next few months... :cheers:

(a potential underestimation does not cause a problem: the eastern sector is prepared for widening: the banks and overpasses are 2x3 wide...


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> Western M0 includes couple of tunnels and it's in pretty hilly terrain (it seems to be more than 18 km long).


to be precise:
between 11 and 10 it is 9km long (but this is part of the norhern sector)
between 10 and M1 it is 18km long (this is the whole western sector)



> Your proposal is in quite densely inhabited area and it includes Danube bridge. So they IMO won't be built simultaneously, although it would be the best solution. Well, we will see...


well, the problem is not the simultaneity. 

*the problem is there is NO plan at all for a 2nd bypass! *:bash: hno: :bash:

(the reason: there is a strong lobby group for a more farther and more longer semi bypass called "M8".
the very first peace of this bypass is the danube bridge at dunaújváros)




> Now you have to upgrade M0 from M1 to M5 to six lanes then you will have some time to upgrade whole network around Budapest.


yeah, thats right.
I hope the concept will change meantime, and the 2nd bypass will be put in the network plan...


----------



## Qtya

Lousy phone shots from the grand opening... 













































Waiting for the mor pro pics...


----------



## Qwert

Beautiful! Although asphalt could have been cleaner.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pics. I believe the eastern section of M0 will open soon too.


----------



## BND

Some pics from M3:



BND said:


> I've travelled on the M3 by bus on Tuesday (only a short section though, from Mogyoród to Budapest), and since I was sitting in the first row, it was perfect to take some pics
> 
> Ramp onto M3 at Hungaroring:
> 
> 
> Entering M3:
> 
> 
> Electronic sign (overtaking from right is forbidden):
> 
> 
> New blue and old green signs at M3-M0 I/C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign over the closed collector lane:
> 
> 
> Old green sign direction downtown:
> 
> 
> Exit for Újpalota and Újpest:
> 
> 
> Reason for many jams, the traffic lights at Szerencs utca:
> 
> 
> View from an overpass:
> 
> 
> Exit for Zugló:
> 
> 
> End of the urban section of M3, I/C with Hungária ringroad:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lots of roadnumbers on that last pic. When does the M3/M0 interchange opens?


----------



## BND

^^ It's open in Northern direction (towards M2). Towards South it will be opened with the M0 eastern sector, soon :cheers:


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> Beautiful! Although asphalt could have been cleaner.





ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics. I believe the eastern section of M0 will open soon too.


The bridge is not open yet. It will be inaugurated on the 30th of september,7 days after the M0-M6 junction.


----------



## Verso

The eastern part of the M0 is badly needed, I see.


----------



## Mateusz

But it will be opened soon


----------



## Timon91

^^Luckily. Nice pictures today


----------



## Qtya

Mateusz said:


> But it will be opened soon


If I remember right, on the 16th of this month..


----------



## BND

Some more pics from the new bridge:



BND said:


> My pics from Megyeri bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny crasbarriers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musicians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer-girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now some signs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Verso

^ But it _is_ signed as M3 officially, isn't it?


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> ^ But it _is_ signed as M3 officially, isn't it?


Yes.


----------



## BND

^^ The speed limit on







is 80 km/h just after the I/C with Hungária ringroad. Then at the level-crossing with Szerencs utca it is reduced to 50. Then it is 80 again AFAIK till the I/C Újpalota-Újpest, then it is 100 till the







. From then on it's 130.


----------



## Verso

^^ Thanks for the detailed explanation!  Why don't they delevel (is it the right expression?) the intersection with the Szerencs utca? It's the only one, and there are still 4 km until the end of the M3.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> ^^ Thanks for the detailed explanation!  Why don't they delevel (is it the right expression?) the intersection with the Szerencs utca? It's the only one, and there are still 4 km until the end of the M3.


Well,Szerencs street will become a new ringroad in the future,and it would be difficult to plan with that. Thats my opinion.


----------



## BND

^^ Another reason is the lack of free space there, a lot of houses had to be demolished then. This makes things go very slow here.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> The EU gave money for the M0 east-bridge-M31 combo.


No, the EU has given no money for the bridge. Only for M0 East and M31.

The bridge was financed from budget, and costed almost the same money as the M0 East and M31.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Well,Szerencs street will become a new ringroad in the future,and it would be difficult to plan with that. Thats my opinion.


where is this info from? that has no sense IMO. 
there is a plan for a new ring not far away next to the railway ring (munkás krt.)


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> where is this info from? that has no sense IMO.
> there is a plan for a new ring not far away next to the railway ring (munkás krt.)


Simple. Elem street and Tél street are 2x2 roads with wide space available even for 4x2 or more,until Rákospalota. The proposal of building the ring through all the industrial(Chinoin,power plant) and residential areas along the tracks is unnecessarily expensive(including a very long overpass over the junction between the Esztergom-Vác lines) and includes a lot of unnecessary destruction.


----------



## SeanT

What about M10? Are there any serious plans or only ....talking. Do you have any informations about this?


----------



## RawLee

SeanT said:


> What about M10? Are there any serious plans or only ....talking. Do you have any informations about this?


According to this,it should be 2x2 until Dorog by 2011.


----------



## H123Laci

SeanT said:


> What about M10? Are there any serious plans or only ....talking. Do you have any informations about this?


http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m10_bp_pilisvorosvar.jpg
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m10.jpg
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m10_m100_m81_komarom-esztergom_megye.jpg
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m10_esztergomi_hid_legifoto.jpg


----------



## SeanT

I´ve seen som place at M81 (Komárom-Székesfehérvár) is not going to be realised..at least not before the other side of 2015.


----------



## Qtya

M6 northern section two days before opening...


----------



## Mateusz

Looks good


----------



## RawLee

*M0-M6 junction has been inaugurated!*

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/m6080923/


----------



## panda80

congrats, you really managed to build a nice motorway network:banana:.
does smbd have pics of m43 u/c between szeged and mako?what's the deadline for that motorway and when it will be finished till romanian border?


----------



## RawLee

panda80 said:


> congrats, you really managed to build a nice motorway network:banana:.
> does smbd have pics of m43 u/c between szeged and mako?what's the deadline for that motorway and when it will be finished till romanian border?


Only these:


RawLee said:


> *Construction of M43 started*
> 
> http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/colopozessel_kezdik_az_m43-as_epiteset/2068562/
> 
> Szeged - Szeged és Algyő között a leendő új Tisza-hídnál már ott áll az a cölöpöző gép, amely ma délelőtt fog hozzá a fúráshoz. Ezzel elkezdődik az M43-as építése. Az M43-ason az új Tisza-híd építése a legnagyobb feladat, nem véletlen, hogy ehhez fognak hozzá a leghamarabb a kivitelezők.


Deadline until Makó 2010,to border...I suppose it will be a joined venture with Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The actual motorway will be far more narrow than it seems on that last pic. That pic shows about the equivalent of 20 lanes of space usage but they need that for drainage.


----------



## RawLee

Or an exit...


----------



## H123Laci

^^ some another night photos:

http://index.hu/gal/?dir=0810/belfold/colberthidejjel/


----------



## Rebasepoiss

H123Laci said:


> I dont think it recquires too much energy...
> but if we want to save money we should stop the illumination of the significant buildings and structures, shouldnt we?
> 
> (and if someone's attention if distracted from driving by illumination of a bridge, s/he should give back his/her driving licence... )


I don't think that illumination of historical sites, for example, is a waste of money. It makes a city more beautiful and that brings more tourists. But I agree that illuminating a bridge outside the city is perhaps unnecessary.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ this bridge is on the BORDER of the city, it has significant traffic in the night (till midnight), and there are two large residential district with 10 stories buildings...

so I think there would be enough people to see the illumination...


----------



## SeanT

hno:Although there are informations flying around in the media about the illumination, it´s not going to happen. We do like illuminate our historical buildings, bridges (as many other countries) so it won´t happen...remember it is Budapest not som far countryside.hno:


----------



## Qtya

My pics of the extended M0... Sorry for the bad quality...


----------



## Timon91

Qtya said:


> My pics of the extended M0... Sorry for the bad quality...


Nice pics, Qtya. Is this your girlfriend? 

Quality is fine, btw.


----------



## Qtya

Timon91 said:


> Nice pics, Qtya. Is this your girlfriend?


 Take a good look at the pics I've posted earlier about the new M0 bridge... 



Timon91 said:


> Quality is fine, btw.


Thanx!


----------



## Timon91

Qtya said:


> Take a good look at the pics I've posted earlier about the new M0 bridge...


Ahhh, yes


----------



## Mateusz

Is there any improvement on Budapest inner roads ? Since transit traffic goes on new M0 ^^


----------



## RawLee

The city is a construction site for some time.A southwest-northeast axis is closed because of metro4,the BAH junction(M1-M7's end in the city) is also closed for reconstructions.And now,even half of downtown Pest is closed because of the NATO-summit...

Map of reconstructions aug 15-oct 31:









And the previous reconstructions this year:



































(http://www.bppiac.hu/index.php?page=dugo)


----------



## RawLee

Most possible routes of northwestern M0:










Lets play guess the cost:nuts: Hint: section is about 6km.

(from http://www.nif.hu/docs/sajtoszoba/gyorsforgalmi/Tajekoztato_az_M0_autout_eszaki_szektor.pdf)


----------



## keber

Oh, it's a tunnel. No, wait, two tunnels.:lol:


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Oh, it's a tunnel. No, wait, two tunnels.:lol:


And now it seems these M0 tunnels are really necessary unlike those M6 tunnels.


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> And now it seems these M0 tunnels are really necessary unlike those M6 tunnels.


And one of these will be longer than all those on M6 combined!


----------



## mati162c

are they going to upgrade m15 to the full profile, i was in hungary this summer and it's awful, full of trucks, no place to overtake...
so are there any plans???


----------



## RawLee

mati162c said:


> are they going to upgrade m15 to the full profile, i was in hungary this summer and it's awful, full of trucks, no place to overtake...
> so are there any plans???


Earliest I could find is 2017. Technically,90 is the limit there,which trucks can do easily too,so...


----------



## mati162c

i don't enjoy driving after the wall, and i'm sure that, we drove like 70 max.


----------



## RawLee

mati162c said:


> i don't enjoy driving after the wall, and i'm sure that, we drove like 70 max.


Neither do I,but it saves you a lot of gas! And there are much more important projects now that need money than M15.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

70 is worse for fuel consumption than 90.

The problem is you need only one slow truck to slow all traffic behind it. I see it all the time, driving 65 - 70 on roads with an 80 limit in the Netherlands. Busy roads with lots of trucks require at least safe overtaking lanes (2+1).


----------



## RawLee

Ok,let me put it this way: There's about 6600 vehicles on it(or 11000 unit vehicles-a vehicle can be from 0,3 unit to 2,5),while on main road 5(along M5!!!) its more,even 4x at some places(25000 unit vehicles). Conclusion: Traffic is not high at all on it,especially if we consider that the short M6 has the same traffic.


----------



## Qwert

RawLee said:


> And one of these will be longer than all those on M6 combined!


How long they will be?



RawLee said:


> Ok,let me put it this way: There's about 6600 vehicles on it(or 11000 unit vehicles-a vehicle can be from 0,3 unit to 2,5),while on main road 5(along M5!!!) its more,even 4x at some places(25000 unit vehicles). Conclusion: Traffic is not high at all on it,especially if we consider that the short M6 has the same traffic.


It's also important what is the percentage of trucks. Slovak D2 which in Hungary continues as M15 is not 2x2 due to overall traffic figures which don't justify motorway at all, but because of big number of trucks. At least that's what I heard. Not to mention unlike M6 where even tunnels are being built, upgrade of this expressway requires with little exaggerating only laying asphalt there since everything is prepared for 2x2.


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> How long they will be?


Judging from the maps,about 2500m and 3000m.


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> And now it seems these M0 tunnels are really necessary unlike those M6 tunnels.


that tunnels are necessary but not that long...
less than half of that lenght would be enough, the bigger part of them are for noise protection... :bash:


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> that tunnels are necessary but not that long...
> less than half of that lenght would be enough, the bigger part of them are for noise protection... :bash:


Partly. And other half is "environment protection". Though the thousands of cars that are there anyway dont do any damage naturally...I'm waiting for the day when greens will say we shouldnt build anything,because we destroy the living space of worms...

And of course,nobody from Békásmegyer,Üröm,etc use cars,hence they object the motorway,because they dont drive in front of no-one's house,so nobody else should do the same to them.


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> that tunnels are necessary but not that long...
> less than half of that lenght would be enough, the bigger part of them are for noise protection... :bash:


Tunnels are quite expansive noise protection. Did they hear about some walls or stuff like that?:nuts:


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> Tunnels are quite expansive noise protection. Did they hear about some walls or stuff like that?:nuts:


Locals only approve tunnels,because of their precious "clean" air...


----------



## Qwert

RawLee said:


> Locals only approve tunnels,because of their precious "clean" air...


And that spoiled air from those tunnels will go where? I guess it will stay in that area.


----------



## BND

^^ Not to mention the present situation, the always-jammed road







, they shouldn't tell me it is not making much more pollution :bash:

About







, it should be widened soon due to the freight traffic, this road's only advantage is that it is short  Anyway the widening of







is still not decided, which would be more important hno:


----------



## H123Laci

BND said:


> ^^...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


nice road number icons...


----------



## keber

ChrisZwolle said:


> 70 is worse for fuel consumption than 90.


Depends, with my car in 5th gear its quite opposite.


----------



## Qtya

I'm pro tunnel, but in this case, I think only Strabag wanted to build those M6 tunnels and with a little lobbying, they were on there way.

About M15... It's horrible. Drove on it last week, and with a V6 engine going with the speed of 70-75 km/h... I was like burning 20 liters and a lot more when overtaking. Trucks were driving so bloody close to each other... I just simply couldn't stop thinking about last weeks tragedy on M0, when a truck couldn't stop and crushed that family...

M15 is like 10 kms long on flat land, with all the complementary full profile bridges and overpasses already built. 5 billion to finish? Not much more...


----------



## RawLee

M7 border has been inaugurated!


----------



## SeanT

hno:I don´t understand why the hungarian authorities choose expressways (M15,M70),within a few years they need to upgrade those roads to motorways anyway. 
These roads are designed as motorways.... than put just a "little" more money in the project and finish it from the biginning.hno:


----------



## SeanT

...But there are more inportant projects at the present time ( M6,M4......)
and what about M2 and M8?
The last I´ve heard at there is not going to be any M8 between Veszprém and Dunaújváros for now, but they going to improve the mainroad between Székesfehérvár and Dunaújváros......What a HELL is this :bash:?????


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, what about motorways in western Hungary? Isn't a connection from say, Györ to Lake Balaton planned? Would be useful for tourists from Austria and western Europe.


----------



## panda80

SeanT said:


> ...But there are more inportant projects at the present time ( M6,M4......)
> and what about M2 and M8?
> The last I´ve heard at there is not going to be any M8 between Veszprém and Dunaújváros for now, but they going to improve the mainroad between Székesfehérvár and Dunaújváros......What a HELL is this :bash:?????


in my opinion, m8 will be for great use for people from romania and bulgaria going to italy, spain or france.the traffic from romania to that countries is important because 2-3 millions romanians are working in spain or italy.also for tourists it will be for great use, and will remove some congestion from m0.also as a tourist, i always prefer to take szeged-dunafoldvar-veszprem-graz road when i'm visiting southern europe, instead of motorway, cause it's 120kms shorter, and i don't have to pay any vignette.


----------



## RawLee

Construction of parts of M85(Győr-Csorna,2x2 expressway) and M86(Csorna-county border 2x2 expressway) will start next year,following the main roads with the same number.


----------



## RipleyLV

RawLee said:


> M86(Csorna-county border 2x2 expressway) will start next year,following the main roads with the same number.


Do you have more information about this section? Maybe a link?


----------



## RawLee

RipleyLV said:


> Do you have more information about this section? Maybe a link?


Only articles in hungarian from various news sources and the project descriptions on www.nif.hu ,also in hungarian. BTW,M30 Miskolc bypass and M25(M3-Eger) is also being prepared,maybe start next year.
Here's a summary:
http://www.roads.extra.hu/road_plans/roads_hungary_2015.jpg


----------



## SeanT

No, not really. Maybe a M9-M8...something link in the future efter 2013.
(Zwolle´s question)


----------



## SeanT

SeanT said:


> No, not really. Maybe a M9-M8...something link in the future efter 2013.
> (Zwolle´s question)


Hej ChrisZwolle!

I envy The Netherlands with all those motorways,what is the length of the motorways in the NL???:nuts:


----------



## SeanT

I think ....about 2500 Kms. (A guess)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some 2450km.


----------



## Timon91

Good guess  It may be handier to ask this kind of questions in the Dutch thread, because this is the Hungarian one


----------



## H123Laci

panda80 said:


> in my opinion, m8 will be for great use for people from romania and bulgaria going to italy, spain or france.the traffic from romania to that countries is important because 2-3 millions romanians are working in spain or italy.also for tourists it will be for great use, and will remove some congestion from m0.also as a tourist, i always prefer to take szeged-dunafoldvar-veszprem-graz road when i'm visiting southern europe, instead of motorway, cause it's 120kms shorter, and i don't have to pay any vignette.


i dont understand...
why dont they go on the romania-*belgrad-zagreb-ljubljana*-italy route?

it is shorter and mostly motorway route... (but it is little bit expensive...)
is there any other disadvantage?


----------



## H123Laci

^^ maybe the reason is the google doesnt plan route across croatian and slovenia... :lol:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=A4&daddr=44.606113,25.202637&hl=hu&geocode=FUrluQIdToHBAA%3B&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=1&sz=6&sll=44.902578,17.797852&sspn=11.095005,18.303223&ie=UTF8&z=6


----------



## renco

Google prefer EU members


----------



## SeanT

Timon91 said:


> Good guess  It may be handier to ask this kind of questions in the Dutch thread, because this is the Hungarian one


You may have right but it was a question specificly to a guy from NL so I didn´t think it was necessery to change thread


----------



## SeanT

and why should I anyway????


----------



## Timon91

^^Because questions about Hungary can be asked in the Hungarian thread, and questions about the Netherlands in the Dutch thread. It's as simple as that. Why would we have different threads for each country if you post info and questions everywhere? It would be a chaos. The only one who really does that is our clown, radi, who spoils everything with shiny strumatic crash barriers, but he is an exception :clown:


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, what about motorways in western Hungary? Isn't a connection from say, Györ to Lake Balaton planned? Would be useful for tourists from Austria and western Europe.


this would be fantastic to me because it is the shortest way to access Bratislava (and Czech Rep.) from Croatia)  with current situation i have to choose between too long way via Budapest, hungarian state roads, or via Vienna (with all that stuff about slovenian vignettes included)


----------



## Timon91

^^You mean sth like this:


----------



## x-type

yes. or even more extreme and better - from Kesztehely (south Balaton)


----------



## Verso

Actually x-type wants a helicopter from Hungary.


----------



## Timon91

^^We'd have some good aerial pics of the Hungarian motorways in that case


----------



## H123Laci

renco said:


> Google prefer EU members


nope.

slovenia is an EU member with euro... :nuts:


----------



## Nyuszi

IMO the Kecskemét-Dunaújváros-Székesfehérvár-Győr motorway would be the best solution!


----------



## renco

H123Laci said:


> nope.
> 
> slovenia is an EU member with euro... :nuts:


Mabye thay're just to small?Verso?


----------



## Timon91

^^:rofl: Maybe Google just doesn't like Slovenia?


----------



## Verso




----------



## Mateusz

It's you Verso ? 

Anyway... when old M0 is going to be rehabilited ?


----------



## SeanT

Mateusz said:


> It's you Verso ?
> 
> Anyway... when old M0 is going to be rehabilited ?


They start next year and between M7/M5 is going to be 6*2 with a new bridge upgraded to motorway, parts will be finished around 2010
Together with a shortcut to M3 called M31.


----------



## RawLee

SeanT said:


> They start next year and between M7/M5 is going to be 6*2


2x3+e you mean?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

6*2 = | ! | | ! | | ! | | ! | | ! | | ! |


----------



## SeanT

Nyuszi said:


> IMO the Kecskemét-Dunaújváros-Székesfehérvár-Győr motorway would be the best solution!


There was a plan M81 between Székesfehérvár-Komárom but it´s not going to happen...., at least not before ´15.


----------



## SeanT

Yes,yes,yes you know what I mean this is not the US, right:banana: otherwise I get chopped by Timon because I´m writing about anything else than Hungary!!!


----------



## Timon91

First think of names that everyone can pronounce and remember, then construct that motorway


----------



## Verso

I wonder how Timon can have only 5.89 posts per day.


----------



## Timon91

Verso said:


>


What about your 8.09 posts per day?


----------



## SeanT

:lol:Timon, this is a hungarian thread, why are you showing pics from other countries here, remember???:lol: Forget it , just kidding.


----------



## Timon91

Maybe this is a Hungarian monkey, who knows? 
But you're right, we're too much OT.


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> What about your 8.09 posts per day?


No idea where I got them. 



Mateusz said:


> It's you Verso ?


:yes: You like me?


----------



## panda80

H123Laci said:


> i dont understand...
> why dont they go on the romania-*belgrad-zagreb-ljubljana*-italy route?
> 
> it is shorter and mostly motorway route... (but it is little bit expensive...)
> is there any other disadvantage?


tourists and truckers prefer going through hungary because there are too many border controls on ex-yugoslav route,with big waiting times.


----------



## Verso

^ There's no control on the Hungarian-Slovenian and Slovenian-Italian borders.


----------



## Timon91

^^The Serbian border can cost a lot of time, especially for trucks.


----------



## panda80

Verso said:


> ^ There's no control on the Hungarian-Slovenian and Slovenian-Italian borders.


from romania to italy through hungary there is only 1 border control(romania-hungary, common border control).through ex-yu you have 6 border controls(romania-serbia-serbia-croatia-croatia-slovenia)


----------



## Verso

^ I meant Romania - Hungary - Slovenia - Italy.


----------



## panda80

Verso said:


> ^ I meant Romania - Hungary - Slovenia - Italy.


yes, this would be shorter, but for it will be useful the first part of m8, from kecskemet or szeged to balaton.this motorway will free some traffic from already busy m0.


----------



## H123Laci

panda80 said:


> yes, this would be shorter, but for it will be useful the first part of m8, from kecskemet or szeged to balaton.this motorway will free some traffic from already busy m0.


they can bypass the M0 on the 64-61-52 route... 
it is 40km shorter than the M7-M0-M5, and they are not busy roads...


why should we build a motorway for roman workers and truckers?

we have many roads to build for hungarians...


----------



## Verso

panda80 said:


> yes, this would be shorter, but for it will be useful the first part of m8, from kecskemet or szeged to balaton.this motorway will free some traffic from already busy m0.


Yeah, but you said they drove the same roads to then continue for Austria.


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> Are you drunk or sth?


No wonder I go OT, when I have to reply to such provocations.


----------



## Timon91

I've had a couple of beers this evening :jk:, so no wonder I'm provoking you


----------



## Verso

Hah, self-explaining.


----------



## SeanT

It will be continued with bridges over Tisza like M43 and somewhere near Szolnok M4


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> Thanks for the explanation. It's amazing though, how many bridges over Danube have been built in the last years. M0 (northern), M8, M9, the one between Esztergom and Štúrovo (Slovakia). Any other? When was the southern M0 bridge built? In 1980's?


southern M0 bridge was built in 1990.


*RawLee: The M0 between M1 and M5 was built by 1994.*

more precisely it was built in 3 stages: 

M5-51: 1988
51-6: 1990 (wiht the danube bridges)
6-M1: 1994


*Verso: That's 5 bridges over the Danube in the last 13 years. Wow!*

(and 6 bridges in the last 18 years... 

well, thats really quite a fast pace, but we had huge backlog in danube bridges:

*we've built NO new bridge between 1950 and 1990 on the danube!!!* :bash:

so after this 6 new bridges we need about 9 another new danube bridge:

1. komárom (outside the city for transit)
2. esztergom (outside the city for transit)
3. vác (no bridge yet)
4. Budapest-aquincum (as part of a new ringroad)
5. Budapest-galvani street (new bridge for csepel island)
6. Budapest-albertfalva (as part of a new ringroad)
7. southern M0 2nd bridge
8. százhalombatta (a new southern bypass of budapest)
9. mohács

*Verso: Btw, I've just seen pics of the bridge in Baja, and it's so cool. Literally just one lane in each direction - separated by a railway. What if someone runs out of fuel? *

it has its story:

_The "Türr István" Danube Bridge at Baja was originally built as a dual purpose road - railway bridge. Due to the increased traffic of passenger cars cantilevers were built on both sides of the bridge in 1989. During the next reconstruction in 1998-99 the road and railway traffic was fully separated. The cantilevers were strenghtened to carry heavy loads by adding prestressed suspensions and stringers. Finally, the railway deck was rebuilt as well._

http://pont-terv.hu/baja_e.htm

(we have a similar dual purpose bridge - without traffic separation - bridge at kisköre...)


----------



## Timon91

There is such a situation now on the Hollandse Brug, A6 between Amsterdam and Almere. They're repairing the bridge now, and instead of 2×3 it's 2×2 now. However, there is an extra lane in the middle for a temporary 2×3, which is also very narrow. What if your car breaks down or you run out of fuel?


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

H123Laci said:


> 5. Budapest-albertfalva (new bridge for csepel island)
> 6. Budapest-budafok (as part of a new ringroad)


You mean "Galvani bridge" in the Andor-Galvani streets line and "Alberfalvi bridge" at Savoya Park?

The bridge at Mohács would be the M60 motorway between Main Road 56 and 51?


----------



## x-type

ok, you all are talking about running out of fuel at narrow places. the hell, when were you left at road out of fule for the last time and how many times did it happen??  and there are so many railroad single level crossings, what if you run out of fuel there?


----------



## Timon91

A railroad crossing is not 200 meters long, so that chance is very low it happens over there. On a 200 meter long bridge you can always get a breakdown or sth.


----------



## H123Laci

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> You mean "Galvani bridge" in the Andor-Galvani streets line and "Alberfalvi bridge" at Savoya Park?


yeah. (a corrected it in the original post...)



> The bridge at Mohács would be the M60 motorway between Main Road 56 and 51?


I think it will be a simple main road bridge wint 2x1 lanes...


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

H123Laci said:


> I think it will be a simple main road bridge wint 2x1 lanes...


I think a half-profile 2*1 lane motorway (or highway? I always mix these expressions) would be the good solution (like the M9 bridge).


----------



## Verso

^^ 2×1 can't be motorway.  You probably mean expressway.



H123Laci said:


> 6-M1: 1994


Are you sure about this? When I was there in 1996, I don't remember any signs on M7 pointing to (eventual) M0. :dunno:



H123Laci said:


> (we have a similar dual purpose bridge - without traffic separation - bridge at kisköre...)


Interesting.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> ^^ 2×1 can't be motorway.  You probably mean expressway.


Lots of countries have 1 lane motorways. They are also called super-two's. I remember the United States, France and Japan have some of them where traffic volumes are low and viaducts and tunnels are too expensive too widen/double for that small amount of traffic.


----------



## Timon91

^^A60 in Germany?


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lots of countries have 1 lane motorways. They are also called super-two's. I remember the United States, France and Japan have some of them where traffic volumes are low and viaducts and tunnels are too expensive too widen/double for that small amount of traffic.


I know, but they aren't real motorways then. Americans call them "two-lane freeways" (we also used to call them like that in Slovenian). Now you could argue that a two-lane freeway is a freeway too (as it contains the word), but that's just not it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I agree, it doesn't comply with motorway standards, but I don't remember the French A28 losing motorway status at the 1 lane bridges.


----------



## Verso

^ Oh, if they are short, it's ok, you also don't put the-end-of-motorway sign by junctions with just one lane per direction.


----------



## x-type

Verso never accepts those short 2 way sections at some special objects as motorway parts. prooved at HR which still doesnt' have 1000 km motorways because of 2 two-laned tunnels 

@Chris - you have those 1+1 motorways in NL too, right?


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> Verso never accepts those short 2 way sections at some special objects as motorway parts. prooved at HR which still doesnt' have 1000 km motorways because of 2 two-laned tunnels


I exclude Karavanke, you exclude Mala Kapela and Sv. Rok.


----------



## Timon91

x-type said:


> you have those 1+1 motorways in NL too, right?


No, I don't think so - Chris?


----------



## SeanT

Timon91 said:


> ^^It's also the other way around. I'm glad they don't sign "Pressburg" in Austria instead of Bratislava, the average western European doesn't know what Pressburg means.
> It can be quite funny what a city means in another language. In Germany, there is a town called "Opladen", which is Dutch for charging. And one that has already been mentioned often in the H&A section: "Aars" in Denmark.


It is true, but Bratislava is Pozsony in hungarian, and it is never going to be pressburg or bratislava or a 3. thing
But it is very important to sign it on the local language but use it in everyday language, noway. A hungarian will never say Wien in hungarian, it is BÉCS.Warszawa is VARSÓ.:banana:


----------



## Timon91

SeanT said:


> V(e)ARSÓ.:banana:


----------



## Verso

^^ LOL  Well, anyway, I'm not bothered with double signs, what bothers me are signs like in Belgium, with only local names, without original.


----------



## Timon91

SeanT said:


> It is true, but Bratislava is Pozsony in hungarian, and it is never going to be pressburg or bratislava or a 3. thing
> But it is very important to sign it on the local language but use it in everyday language, noway. A hungarian will never say Wien in hungarian, it is BÉCS.Warszawa is VARSÓ.:banana:


IMO it's just better to sign all towns and cities with the original names. And with original I mean the name that it has got at the moment in the country that city is in. Bad for the minorities, but it saves lots of discussion and it's a better solution for tourists.


----------



## x-type

iksz-táip :lol:


----------



## Verso

^ Aren't you eksz-táip? :lol: I mean, if 'type' is in English, 'x' should be too.


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> IMO it's just better to sign all towns and cities with the original names. And with original I mean the name that it has got at the moment in the country that city is in. Bad for the minorities, *but it saves lots of discussion* and it's a better solution for tourists.


Or creates new discussions. There's a Slovenian village Bazovica/Basovizza by Trieste (in Italy), with possibly not even one Italian living there, and there were some protests by the local population, when they installed a sign with the Slovenian and Italian expressions in Slovenia (including "I" for Italy in oval), so imagine what they'd think, if they only put the Italian expression for a 100% Slovenian village.


----------



## x-type

let's make a compromise: éksz-táip


----------



## Timon91

^^There is not so much you can change about "Timon91", is quite phonetically spelled :lol:


----------



## ABRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> i think they're a bit blurred because it's almost wintertime. Pics tend to get blurred then because there's less light and you're taking them from a moving object. I stopped taking pics for this year.


No.
The wintertime is not the problem. It was a sunny day.
The problem is his camera. Some images has an aperture of 8.8, thats way too high.
An aperture between 2.8 and 4 ist the best for roadpics - then the pics won't be blurred.


----------



## Verso

^^ What's that and where do you change it?


----------



## Timon91

Never heard it, I'd like to know about that. I make lots of blurry pics. I'm not a real camera expert and I only have a simple camera.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> In optics, an aperture is a hole or an opening through which light is admitted.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I usually take pics with the "auto" mode. I have no time to manually change the properties while driving at the same time.


----------



## Timon91

:lol: I also have all properties on "auto" (focus, flash light, etc.) Well, you've seen the results


----------



## H123Laci

Timon91 said:


> It can be quite funny what a city means in another language.


yeah, there is a village in austria, called Fucking...

thats fucking funny...:lol:

But this is a hungarian forum, so here are some funny hungarian village names:

bugyi: "panties"
heréd: "your *****"
mogyoród: "your ****"
tököl: "he is piffling"
pornóapáti: "porn abbot"


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

H123Laci said:


> heréd: "your *****"
> mogyoród: "your ****"


Khmm..
Heréd "yout balls"
Mogyoród "yout nutts" = "your balls"


----------



## ABRob

Verso said:


> ^^ What's that and where do you change it?


-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperture

What camera-type do you have?
I think it's a digital compact camera without any manual modes for Aperture and Shutter speed - so you can't change it...

The best cam for roadpics is a cam with "aperture value" (Link in German) - but the most compact camera haven't got sth. like this...


Damn - my English is too bad to describe it exactly....


----------



## H123Laci

Timon91 said:


> Never heard it, I'd like to know about that. I make lots of blurry pics. I'm not a real camera expert and I only have a simple camera.


maybe your camera has "sport" mode for fast moving objects (or for moving camera 

it gives priority for exposure time (to be short) and this reduces blurring...


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

ChrisZwolle said:


> Those translations are in my opinion the worst in European signage in general. They should only sign the actual name of a certain city. No German or Dutch traveller knows what the Slovenian name for Austrian on Hungarian cities would be, you also can't expect them to know that. In this day and age of open borders, unlimited travel, this shouldn't exist anymore.


I think for a Hungarian Fiume, Eszék, Bécs, Pozsony Nagyvárad, Szatmárnémeti mean more, than Rijeka, Osijek, Wien, Bratislava, Oradea, Satu Mare and so on.
But a foreign person looks for the Croatian, Austrian, Romanian, etc city names. It think this doubled signs are the best.


----------



## H123Laci

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Khmm..
> Heréd "yout balls"
> Mogyoród "yout nutts" = "your balls"


thanx. my vocabulary in this area is poor... :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Zürich airport is called Kloten, which is Dutch for "balls". "Klote" is a Dutch cursing word which means sth like "damn it". We like the Swiss though :lol:


----------



## Verso

ABRob said:


> -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperture
> 
> What camera-type do you have?
> I think it's a digital compact camera without any manual modes for Aperture and Shutter speed - so you can't change it...
> 
> The best cam for roadpics is a cam with "aperture value" (Link in German) - but the most compact camera haven't got sth. like this...
> 
> 
> Damn - my English is too bad to describe it exactly....


No, I don't think I have that. But some pics are crystal clear. I think I don't concentrate sometimes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

My Canon Powershot A530 doesn't have that feature. But I need to buy a new camera somewhere next year with more fps to have higher quality videos. All my videos are taken with my compact camera.


----------



## ABRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> My Canon Powershot A530 doesn't have that feature. But I need to buy a new camera somewhere next year with more fps to have higher quality videos. All my videos are taken with my compact camera.


If you want again a Canon, buy a Canon with "Av" and "Tv" modes (e. g. PoweShot A720IS).

And/Or ask the forum(s) before.


----------



## Timon91

I just have a simple HP Photosmart, I've taken all my pics with it. It's not high quality, but it's ok. It works well and so far I've hardly had any technical problems


----------



## Majestic

I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5A and I've gotta say it shoots awesome pics even though it's a compact. It has quite a few manual settings to choose from. And it records 1280x720 resolution videos at 30 fps.


----------



## Rijeka

Verso said:


> ^^ LOL  Well, anyway, I'm not bothered with double signs, what bothers me are signs like in Belgium, with only local names, without original.


I agree with Verso, I'd always put the original name of the city, and the local (where the sign is): like Wien/Beč, Bratislava/Pozsony and so on...


----------



## RawLee

How do you define "original"?


----------



## renco

RawLee said:


> How do you define "original"?


native


----------



## RawLee

renco said:


> native


You mean like Aquincum of Sophiane?


----------



## bojc

Palance said:


> I know  And I also know the strange Slovene signs towards Rijeka/Reka and Celovec/Klagenfurt and Beljak/Villach. In my opinion a bit (better: very much) exeggerated since (I hope..) everyone travelling in Slovenia should know where Villach, Klagenfurt or Rijeka is. It doesn't make the sings much clearer, on the contrary.
> 
> I suppose the sign Bécs-Wien at the Austrian border still exitst?





ChrisZwolle said:


> They should only sign the actual name of a certain city. No German or Dutch traveller knows what the Slovenian name for Austrian on Hungarian cities would be, you also can't expect them to know that.



But the Slovene name of Celovec (for Klagenfurt) for example is the actual name of the city since both Slovene and German are official languages there. 

I think signs with names in 2 (or more – unless it becomes too messy) languages should exist if justified. In case if not writing Celovec we would deny existence of Slovene language and heritage there. 

The problem is in defining justified. In my opinion putting new Italian naming of many Slovenian towns from time of occupation (with active assimilation policy) on signs in Italy is less justified than for example Slavic naming of Hungarian towns which had Slavic names before the language of the inhabitants shifted to Hungarian (this means double naming on Slovene or Croatian signs for Budimpešta/Budapest, single naming on Hungarian signs is OK). Likewise signing of Bécs/Wien in Hungarian language area is justified in my opinion, signing of Bécs/Vindobona wouldn't be (missing destination name Wien, no native Latin speakers there (in Hungarian language area) so Vindobona is not necessary).


----------



## SeanT

bojc said:


> But the Slovene name of Celovec (for Klagenfurt) for example is the actual name of the city since both Slovene and German are official languages there.
> 
> I think signs with names in 2 (or more – unless it becomes too messy) languages should exist if justified. In case if not writing Celovec we would deny existence of Slovene language and heritage there.
> 
> The problem is in defining justified. In my opinion putting new Italian naming of many Slovenian towns from time of occupation (with active assimilation policy) on signs in Italy is less justified than for example Slavic naming of Hungarian towns which had Slavic names before the language of the inhabitants shifted to Hungarian (this means double naming on Slovene or Croatian signs for Budimpešta/Budapest, single naming on Hungarian signs is OK). Likewise signing of Bécs/Wien in Hungarian language area is justified in my opinion, signing of Bécs/Vindobona wouldn't be (missing destination name Wien, no native Latin speakers there (in Hungarian language area) so Vindobona is not necessary).


...Of course. We need to show respect for both size of this issue. That´s why I think Pozsony/Bratislava,Bécs/Wien etc. shall be signed double!


----------



## SeanT

RawLee said:


> You mean like Aquincum of Sophiane?


...yes why not? But latin is a "dead" language.hno:


----------



## RawLee

*Construction of M6 between Dunaújváros and Szekszárd started!*

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/sztrp081105/

There will be 8 junctions,4 rest stops,46 over or underpasses and 6 wildlife crossing. Of the 57 bridges,6 will be viaducts.

(dont ask me how they got this number,I've just translated)


----------



## Mateusz

At least can you tell us what is the length og this section  ?


----------



## RawLee

Mateusz said:


> At least can you tell us what is the length og this section  ?


67km


----------



## keber

All european railways use native names only (tickets, timetables ...)


----------



## Verso

And airports use English names.


----------



## RawLee

M0 Megyeri bridge back and forth about a month ago
Directed by:me
Camera:Tunderke





-first occasion when I actually mixed 2 songs,and turned out pretty good!


----------



## H123Laci

mapman:cz said:


> The same here with Prague...


yeah, Prague is seriously behind the schedule of the motorway ring... it should be ready now... hno:

we are in a much better situation here in budapest, but we couldnt be satisfied: the southern sector needs an immediate widening and the western section is still completely missing...

*but you are right: the new eastern sector is extremely cool! * :banana: :cheers:

*some photos of the brand new eastern M0:*













*the old southern M0:*



*the old southern M0 widened to 2x3+1 at the interchange of M6:*


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> yeah, Prague is seriously behind the schedule of the motorway ring... it should be ready now... hno:
> 
> we are in a much better situation here in budapest, but we couldnt be satisfied: the southern sector needs an immediate widening and the western section is still completely missing...
> 
> *but you are right: the new eastern sector is extremely cool! * :banana: :cheers:


Yeah man, very nice ring road  I said we should envy you this one 

How are the preparation works for the part from Road 11 to Road 10 ongoing? And the M10 to Esztergom and Slovak border? It seems to as important connection too, do you think so?


----------



## H123Laci

mapman:cz said:


> How are the preparation works for the part from Road 11 to Road 10 ongoing? And the M10 to Esztergom and Slovak border? It seems to as important connection too, do you think so?


yes, I do.
unfortunately it is on an "environmentally sensitive area", so greenies are in full protest.
nimbys are also protesting against it, so the M0 has to be put on a long section into tunnels. (about 5km tunnel on a 9km long section between road #10 and #11) this makes it very expensive, and it has to be financed from budget (not financed by EU b/c it is not a europian corridor)

here are some plans:
M0: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m0_11_10_a_a1.jpg
M10: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m10_bp_pilisvorosvar.jpg

here you can find ALL of the plans of hungarian motorways we've found on internet:
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/gyorsforgalmi.html


----------



## HiRazor

SeanT said:


> Check out the new animation of M43 Szeged-Makó.
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/474


This is perhaps the most entertaining visualization I've ever watched! Great camera movement, nice details (fisherman, deer). New Fellini in the making indeed! 

Btw Hungary has in my opinion one of Europe's best concieved, built and kept motorway network. Definitely in comparison to the size of its economy. I rode on it this october and I was very impressed. I haven't seen such a smooth asphalt in all of my life as the one that is on some stretches of M1 (not to mention the shiny crashbarriers!). This may seem not so shocking considering I come from the Czech republic, the home of D1, but I drove on Struma on the same trip!


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> yes, I do.
> unfortunately it is on an "environmentally sensitive area", so greenies are in full protest.
> nimbys are also protesting against it, so the M0 has to be put on a long section into tunnels. (about 5km tunnel on a 9km long section between road #10 and #11) this makes it very expensive, and it has to be financed from budget (not financed by EU b/c it is not a europian corridor)
> 
> here are some plans:
> M0: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m0_11_10_a_a1.jpg
> M10: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m10_bp_pilisvorosvar.jpg
> 
> here you can find ALL of the plans of hungarian motorways we've found on internet:
> http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/gyorsforgalmi.html


Yeah, greenies and NIMBYs, the same everywhere ))

And thanks for the link, I've added it to our link page kay:


----------



## RawLee

mapman:cz said:


> Yeah, greenies and NIMBYs, the same everywhere ))
> 
> And thanks for the link, I've added it to our link page kay:


Site is wrong regarding AKA. AKA operates only M5. autopalya.hu is the official site of the operational network, and nif.hu is company responsible for the coordination of infrastructure projects. aak.hu is the company who operates the network.
AAK-Állami Autópálya Kezelő (M0,M1,M3,M7)
NIF-Nemezeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő
AKA-Alföldi Koncessziós Autópálya (M5)


----------



## pijanec

HiRazor said:


> This is perhaps the most entertaining visualization I've ever watched! Great camera movement, nice details (fisherman, deer). New Fellini in the making indeed!


Anyone know which applications they use to make such a great visualizations?


----------



## wyqtor

pijanec said:


> Anyone know which applications they use to make such a great visualizations?


I'd guess a professional 3D modeling tool, like 3DS Max, Cinema 4D or Maya. Maybe also Photoshop for textures.


----------



## Qtya

*Hungarian tunnels...*

A bit earlier aerial photo of the u/c tunnels of M6...


----------



## Timon91

Looks funny, four tunnels in a row :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

*Google Earth has updated the sat images of Budapest!*
(maps.google not yet...)

new features:

- North Danube bridge of M0
- eastern sector of M0 between M3 and M31
- M6 between M0 IC and Érd oldvillage IC
- M4 underground stations
- sewage treatment plant on csepel


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will the M0 - M3 connection (M31?) be built?


----------



## BND

^^ I think it is already U/C, and must be ready until May 2010. :cheers:


----------



## Qtya

BND said:


> ^^ I think it is already U/C, and must be ready until May 2010. :cheers:


Sadly it's not... hno: Only the M0-M31 interchange was built in connection with the eastern section development. Maybe next year...


----------



## mapman:cz

Timon91 said:


> Looks funny, four tunnels in a row :lol:


Yeah, maybe funny, but really impressive, if you take into account how "big" those hills are. I think it's a good decision, but was it connected with any problems or disputes saying that this is a too much expensive solution? What about higher bridges and cut&covers? Or is this some environmental issue?


----------



## RawLee

Qtya said:


> Sadly it's not... hno: Only the M0-M31 interchange was built in connection with the eastern section development. Maybe next year...


http://www.nif.hu/fejlesztes/411

M31 autópálya (M0 - M3 autópályák közötti gödöllői átkötés)
Hossz: 12 km
Tipus: Gyorsforgalmi utak fejlesztése
Státusz: Folyamatban lévő

M0 - M3 autópályák közötti gödöllői átkötés (M31 autópálya)M31 Gödöllői átkötés

A beruházás várható befejezése: 2010. nyara
Kivitelező: C-H M 31” Konzorcium
Szerződéses összeg: 21.790.259.508,- Ft + Áfa

A beruházás besorolása: gyorsforgalmi út

A beruházás rövid bemutatása:

A megvalósítása után a létesítmény közúti kapcsolatot fog biztosítani az M0 gyorsforgalmi út keleti szektora és az M3 autópálya Gödöllői forgalmi csomópontja között. A létesítmény elsősorban az Észak-kelet Magyarország felé irányuló tranzitforgalom levezetésében bír jelentőséggel, ezért közúthálózati szerepe jelentős.
Megvalósításával tehermentesülni fog az épülő M0 útgyűrű Csömör-Árpádföld közötti szakasza a tranzitforgalomtól

Főbb műszaki paraméterei:

Kiépítés jellege: 2x2 forgalmi sávos autópálya
Tervezési sebesség: 110 km/h
Hossza: 12,41 km (00+000 – 12+410 km sz. között)

Jellemző keresztmetszeti kialakítása

koronaszélesség: 26,60 m
forgalmi sáv/útpálya szélessége: 3,75 m/7,50 m
leállósáv szélessége: 3,00 m
burkolatszélesség: 2x11,00 m
belső elválasztó sáv szélessége: 3,60 m

Csomópontok száma: 2 db

Műtárgyak száma: 21 db
felüljáró: 12 db
aluljáró: 9 db

Egyéb építmények
Komplex pihenőhellyé fejleszthető egyszerű pihenőhely: 1 db

Környezetvédelmi létesítmények
vadátjáró: 5 db
véderdő: 6,2 ha

Közműkiváltások
hírközlési vezeték: 6 db
elektromos vezeték: 12 db
víz- és csatornavezeték: 6 db
szénhidrogén-vezeték: 8 db

Autópálya - HÉV különszintű keresztezés kiépítése 1 db


It already has a constructor,so its construction will start soon,if havent already.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What do those dB's mean? I work with acoustical surveys all the time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M3 currently ends at Nyíregyháza. Will it be extended to Ukraine (Uzhorod) or Romania (Satu Mare?)


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> What do those dB's mean? I work with acoustical surveys all the time.


Darab - piece



mapman:cz said:


> Yeah, maybe funny, but really impressive, if you take into account how "big" those hills are. I think it's a good decision, but was it connected with any problems or disputes saying that this is a too much expensive solution? What about higher bridges and cut&covers? Or is this some environmental issue?


Well,the ground there is made of loess(so my dictionary says),which is very sensitive to water,so the cut would have to be wide on the top. Besides,its not the altitude why these are built,but more like the density of hills,there's only a few hundred metres,maybe a km,of valleys between the tops.



ChrisZwolle said:


> M3 currently ends at Nyíregyháza. Will it be extended to Ukraine (Uzhorod) or Romania (Satu Mare?)


It will be started in the near future,maybe even before 2010. And it will go in both directions.








(from roads.extra.hu)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M300, interesting. It the M3 to Berehova (UA) really necessary? It doesn't look like an important area in Ukraine.


----------



## keber

RawLee said:


> As I said,ground is not the most stable here. Its of this material:


Interesting, because you're building underground nuclear waste shelter about 7 km away. That sort of building needs very good geology. And if there is difficult geology, then building a tunnel with low overburden is even more demanding (and costly).


----------



## RawLee

keber said:


> Interesting, because you're building underground nuclear waste shelter about 7 km away. That sort of building needs very good geology. And if there is difficult geology, then building a tunnel with low overburden is even more demanding (and costly).


It is in a stable geological formation,deep inside(1500m)/below(250m) the hill. It is for low and medium activity waste.


----------



## keber

Looking at longitudinal profile here
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m6_szekszard_boly_hm.jpg
second and fourth tunnel (first and third on above aerial photo) are really not necessary. And if alignment would go a bit higher (10 m maybe) longer and higher viaducts between tunnels would make motorway on that part much more cheap and only first tunnel would be necessary.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ An expert said: a viaduct is more expensive than a tunnel in that area.

(I dont believe that... :nuts

I agree with your suggestion:


----------



## RawLee

keber said:


> Looking at longitudinal profile here
> http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m6_szekszard_boly_hm.jpg
> second and fourth tunnel (first and third on above aerial photo) are really not necessary. And if alignment would go a bit higher (10 m maybe) longer and higher viaducts between tunnels would make motorway on that part much more cheap and only first tunnel would be necessary.


I'd rather trust an expert than anybody else,as this is their job. Why not doubt those who develop airbags? They are really unnecessary,as they are rarely used,but raise the cost of the car. Most people never have the chance to use it:nuts: I personally feel that even if these tunnels wont save enough fuel in 50 years to justify their costs,they will save more than enough through their lifetime.


----------



## keber

Can't be. Especially when looking what kind of viaducts are currently in construction in those valleys (pretty simple and inexpensive).
Tunnels in Panonia-type of geology were always expensive and difficult to build.


----------



## RawLee

keber said:


> Can't be. Especially when looking what kind of viaducts are currently in construction in those valleys (pretty simple and inexpensive).
> Tunnels in Panonia-type of geology were always expensive and difficult to build.


And big and heavy bridges are not in danger because of unstable terrain?


----------



## keber

RawLee said:


> I'd rather trust an expert than anybody else,as this is their job.


Let say, that I work in designing such things, so I know quite a lot of that. Shorter tunnels are cheaper than longer, but even better is having none of them. Of course don't mix here Koroshegy-type viaducts.:lol:


----------



## keber

RawLee said:


> And big and heavy bridges are not in danger because of unstable terrain?


They are, but tunnels are even more.


----------



## pijanec

Maybe Hungarians just want to have some tunnels.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> I'd rather trust an expert than anybody else,as this is their job.


what if that expert talks for himself? :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

pijanec said:


> Maybe Hungarians just want to have some tunnels.


nope. 
not the hungarians but the austrian tunnel builders (strabag) - who are in good friendship with the government - want to build tunnels...

*HERE is a construction gallery*


----------



## AcidMan

This won't be the first tunnel without a hill. 

Guess the country. :lol:



Verso said:


> Photo: Jože Pojbič/Delo


----------



## H123Laci

AcidMan said:


> This won't be the first tunnel without a hill.
> 
> Guess the country. :lol:



are you talking about this tunnel?
(I can see a hill above it...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> are you talking about this tunnel?
> (I can see a hill above it...


Here's your hill.Now can you stop ranting?


























(from m6m60.extra.hu)


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Here's your hill.Now can you stop ranting?


No. No. NO. NO. NO! NO! NOOOOO! :lol:


----------



## Timon91

^^:rofl:

We only have tunnels for passing canals and rivers. AFAIK we don't have any tunnels for hills, but Chris will probably prove me wrong again


----------



## SeanT

Motorway constructions at the present time. ( blue) main roads (green)


----------



## SeanT

...and this should be the result within a few years.


----------



## x-type

keber said:


> Can't be. Especially when looking what kind of viaducts are currently in construction in those valleys (pretty simple and inexpensive).
> Tunnels in Panonia-type of geology were always expensive and difficult to build.


that's true. here in Croatia we are experienced with tunnels, and one of the most expensive and most complicated to build were 2 tunnels near Varaždin at A4


----------



## RawLee

Majestic said:


> I see. So currently a truck going from let's say Pecs to Romania/Ukraine (I don't know if that kind of traffic is really significant) will take M3 motorway or will rather try to make its way through local roads heading east?


Since the bridge on the Danube is ready,and Szeged also has bridges,it will not use motorways if Romania is the destination.For Ukraine,it might even go west to M7. But this is not about domestic destinations,its about international transportation. And the fastest way will clearly be not Mx and M1,but M9 or M8. And this is especially true if we take into account that M0 will never be a high speed route...


----------



## Majestic

Thanks for the explanation. I think there must be a M9 link between M6 and M43 in the first place, that would create a direct, fast transit route to the east and south. It's a pity that there will be a missing link between 2x2 section of route 4 and M4 near Szolnok. Why is it not planned as a motorway standard?
Also, it seems like Budapest will remain affected by transit traffic for many more years from now.


----------



## wdw35

"I see. So currently a truck going from let's say Pecs to Romania/Ukraine (I don't know if that kind of traffic is really significant) will take M3 motorway or will rather try to make its way through local roads heading east?"



RawLee said:


> Since the bridge on the Danube is ready,and Szeged also has bridges,it will not use motorways if Romania is the destination.


Well, that is not a satisfactory answer.
To answer the initial question, it depends where the truck goes.
If the truck goes to Nagylak, of course it won't use the motorway (no one in their right mind would use the motorways - through Budapest - to get from Pecs to Szeged anyway). Motorways are very cheap in Hungary.  ... but fuel is the most expensive in the region  so it pays off to use the motorway.

But if they go to Bors or Petea/Csengersima they will surely use the motorways.

Also trucks will use M5-M7 as a route of transit from Romania (to Italy etc.)

I will comment that, to my surprise, the amount of Romanian trucks on M7 is greater than on M3!!


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> I
> Now the stupidity continues if you look at the M35 / M4 junction area.
> First of all M4 should've been planned NORTH of Berretyoufalu, such as to allow people coming from Debrecen (and Nyiregyhaza) to go west/south on the M4.
> 
> 2. It's funny how M8 between M5 and M44 is single carriageway, and after the junction, M44 is double carriageway (when, obviously, traffic on the M8 section mentioned above will be greater than on M44).
> Also, M4 from M0 to Szolnok should clearly be 2x2.
> It is also pretty obvious that M44 is another "political" motorway (much like the M6), and one carriageway woudl've been more than enough from M8 to Bekescsaba (as it's the case of M6, south of Dunaujvaros).


*you are damn right.*



> 3. It's good to see that M43 is now entirely planned 2x2 (I think the initial plan had 2x1 east of Maroslele), but I strongly believe that the M9 section between M5 and M6 should've been in the plan until 2013, at least as 2x1 (instead of, say, doing M44 2x2 or the rest of M9 2x2).


why?
to bypass the beograd-zagreb motorway?




> 4. Sad to see that M0 north won't be finalized in the next 5 years. We all know of the various problems of this project, and I think a good alternative would've been a wider motorway bypass, starting from M3 Hatvan, going south of Vac and Estergom and ending in M1 west of Tatabanya.


nope.
you cannot build a motorway in the bend of danube...
(and check the terrain... )


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> I think M9(or M8,for that matter) must be built in one phase. If we build it in segments,we lure the traffic from M1 and M3 to the county roads...which will do more harm than if we dont build them at al.


...and your hand will hang into the shit-pot... :lol:

(time to wake up... :lol


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> M8 and M9 are both alternative west-east connections to the M1-M3 corridor...


nope.

*M1 and M3 (and M5 and M7) ARE helsinki (europian) corridors...*

M8 and M9 are local motorways.

There are no such things as *helsinki corridor bypasses...* :nuts:


----------



## H123Laci

Majestic said:


> I see. So currently a truck going from let's say Pecs to Romania/Ukraine (I don't know if that kind of traffic is really significant) will take M3 motorway or will rather try to make its way through local roads heading east?


Thats a very insignificant traffic... for that volume a good main road is enough (yet and for some decades)


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> And this is especially true if we take into account that M0 will never be a high speed route...


maybe you dont know: a truck is limited to 90km/h on motorways and 70km/h on expressways...

on the 28km long "M0 south" a truck will loose 5 minutes...

do you think it is a significant time loss on an international route? :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> Also trucks will use M5-M7 as a route of transit from Romania (to Italy etc.)


thats a problem.
they should go on the beograd-zagreb motorway...

advantages: it is shorter and it is ready.
(only problem is the serbian bordercrossing...)


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> maybe you dont know: a truck is limited to 90km/h on motorways and 70km/h on expressways...
> 
> on the 28km long "M0 south" a truck will loose 5 minutes...
> 
> do you think it is a significant time loss on an international route? :lol:


And when was the last day when there wasnt a traffic jam on it? The sooner we get rid of international through-traffic on M0,the later we will have to widen it to 2x4.

Besides,the Romania-Serbia-Croatia-Slovenia-Italy route will never work. They would need to pay toll in 5 different countries, whereas in this case,they only have to buy 4(Romania-Hungary-Austria/Slovenia-Italy). And since the destination is usually Germany,we are the only possible route. No matter how you dont like it or dont want to accept it,we will need M8 or M9 soon. The countries of the Balkans are emerging fast,and only more trucks will come this way,and I dont think anybody in their sane mind would want to direct that traffic into the middle of a 2,5 million agglomeration.

So the conclusion is that we need them. But if we build them in sections,we just unleash the immense freight traffic on the county roads in Tolna,Somogy,Zala and Vas counties until the whole length is built.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> And when was the last day when there wasnt a traffic jam on it? The sooner we get rid of international through-traffic on M0,the later we will have to widen it to 2x4.


with 2x3+1 it will have enough capacity fo a long time.

currently only the M6-M5 section is overcrowded (the M1-M6 section IS NOT) b/c it is a danube crossing for local traffic.

by building the galvani and albertfalvi bridges (and connecting roads) we could reduce significantly the traffic on the danube crossing section of M0 south...

and another important thing:

*the M1-M0-M5 and M3-M0-M7 ARE helsinki corridors...*

the M8 and M9 are local motor/expressways...



> Besides,the Romania-Serbia-Croatia-Slovenia-Italy route will never work. They would need to pay toll in 5 different countries, whereas in this case,they only have to buy 4(Romania-Hungary-Austria/Slovenia-Italy).


wow. thats quite a difference... :lol:



> And since the destination is usually Germany,we are the only possible route.


nope. 
they can go on the beograd-zagred-maribor-graz-germany route... :lol:



> and I dont think anybody in their sane mind would want to direct that traffic into the middle of a 2,5 million agglomeration.


ok. 
*what bypasses do you suggest for bratislava, praha, dresden?*

they are on the IVth corridor like budapest and their current bypasses (if there are any) are as close to these cities as the M0 to budapest or even closer... :nuts:


----------



## Timon91

IMO it's better to just build the motorway so that you're ready for the vast amount of truck traffic that is coming from the Balkan, then just wait and see. We (and Germany) did the last thing and see what happened on the A1 in the Netherlands (undercapacity all the way) and to the A2 in Germany (two major truck routes coming together at Bad Oeynhausen - trouble)


----------



## jpeter

Yes, It's a political motorway. A 2*1 motorway would be perfect (and recommended). But I don't think M6 would be enough with 2*1.
The short M5-M44 section in M8 would be better with 

[
M9 will be 2*1 (I know, the map shows 2*2)![/QUOTE]

What the hell will hungary with 2*1 lanes this not modern, the traffic in future increase not decrease!!!!!!


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

^^

But you have the main road. Half of the existing traffic will stay on it.
When we reach 10-12 thousand units a day we can double it easily.


----------



## H123Laci

Timon91 said:


> IMO it's better to just build the motorway so that you're ready for the vast amount of truck traffic that is coming from the Balkan, then just wait and see. We (and Germany) did the last thing and see what happened on the A1 in the Netherlands (undercapacity all the way) and to the A2 in Germany (two major truck routes coming together at Bad Oeynhausen - trouble)


*undercapacity is really a problem, but the solution is not to build new 2x2 routes to alleviate existing 2x2 routes but to widen the existing 2x2s...*

you are doing this exactly: widen existing routes from 2x2 to 2x3 or 2x4...
(so the method is right, only the tempo is too slow... :lol

Our problem is: we are building very expensive motorways for extremely low traffic (e.g. 3-5.000 AADT) while we are postponing very needed motorways and main road bypasses and neglecting our main and local roads...

(an example: *the traffic volume on the M0 "east" is about 40-50.000! immediately after its opening!*
this traffic is siphoned from local roads!
this is total abnormal to let things degenerate to this scale...
this road should have been built at least 15 years ago...)


(my user title refers to this anomaly... :nuts


----------



## panda80

no trucker will choose romania-serbia-croatia-slovenia-italy route because there are 6 border control posts.on romania-hungary-austria/slovenia-italy route there is only ONE control post(romania-hungary joint border control).these border crossings costs lot of time for truckers, and TIME IS MONEY.
it's your job as a country to try to absorb a greater part of international traffic because it generates money(proffit for rest areas, vignettes) and that's why a good infrastructure is necessary.besides,m8 and m9 will connect parts of country that are quite far from current motorways, and will boost economy in some poorer areas.and, if u start thinking now about these motorways, they will be ready probably in 2015-2017 and traffic will increase a lot till then.with m8, m9 and existing radial motorways build till country's borders, motorway system in hungary is quite finished.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How's the Röszke border crossing into Serbia? I heard the Serbian - Croatian border crossings are pretty bad (strict controls by the military), but Röszke might be better?


----------



## wdw35

H123Laci said:


> nope.
> 
> *M1 and M3 (and M5 and M7) ARE helsinki (europian) corridors...*
> 
> M8 and M9 are local motorways.
> 
> There are no such things as *helsinki corridor bypasses...* :nuts:


Nope nope.

Helsinki corridors (and TEN and other similar exercises) it's just a load of bureaucratic bull-sh!t, essentially lines drawn by Bruxelles.
Some losers don't have a means to justify their public money paid salaries, so they come up with renumbering E-roads or drawing various corridor maps.
User won't choose roads based on their label as a TEN-T or HC, or other completely irrelevant stuff.

Besides, I was using the notion "corridor" as it is used in Transportation Engineering, has nothing to do with the pan-european corridors.


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> How's the Röszke border crossing into Serbia? I heard the Serbian - Croatian border crossings are pretty bad (strict controls by the military), but Röszke might be better?


Currently the jam at the checkpoint paralysed Szeged...literally.


----------



## BND

^^ This was Röszke on Saturday:










It means holidays are coming :banana:
:cheers:


----------



## H123Laci

panda80 said:


> no trucker will choose romania-serbia-croatia-slovenia-italy route because there are 6 border control posts.on romania-hungary-austria/slovenia-italy route there is only ONE control post(romania-hungary joint border control).these border crossings costs lot of time for truckers, and TIME IS MONEY.


yeah, thats a problem.

the solution: EU have to be extended to croatia and serbia and voila, the problem is solved without any extra motorway.... :lol:




> it's your job as a country to try to absorb a greater part of international traffic because it generates money(proffit for rest areas, vignettes) and that's why a good infrastructure is necessary.


yeah, the transit trucks will pay the price of 100kms of new motorways with the 10euro stickers... :lol:

good infrastructure is really necessary, but our main roads are also part of this infrastructure.
and they are in extremely shit condition... :bash:



> besides,m8 and m9 will connect parts of country that are quite far from current motorways, and will boost economy in some poorer areas.and, if u start thinking now about these motorways, they will be ready probably in 2015-2017 and traffic will increase a lot till then.with m8, m9 and existing radial motorways build till country's borders, motorway system in hungary is quite finished.


*an advice: dont dream awake...* :lol:

IMO the development of the main road network is also boosts eco and you can develop 5 times more main road than motorway from the same money...


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> Nope nope.
> 
> Helsinki corridors (and TEN and other similar exercises) it's just a load of bureaucratic bull-sh!t, essentially lines drawn by Bruxelles.
> Besides, I was using the notion "corridor" as it is used in Transportation Engineering, has nothing to do with the pan-european corridors.


ok. heres the question again:

*what bypasses do you suggest for bratislava, praha, dresden?*

they are on the IVth corridor like budapest and their current bypasses (if there are any) are as close to these cities as the M0 to budapest or even closer... 

*do you think that all of them are stupid only we are the wise and clever?*

in other words: why dont they plan huge bypasses - which go 40-60km away from these towns?

(b/c NOBODY plans this kind of bypasses apart from us... :lol


----------



## H123Laci

BND said:


> ^^ This was Röszke on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means holidays are coming :banana:
> :cheers:


this looks like hegyeshalom (when my parents came home from austria) although theres no border control... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Currently the jam at the checkpoint paralysed Szeged...literally.


how do you mean?
do you want to say the queue reached the M43 IC? (it would be a 15km long queue...:nuts


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> How's the Röszke border crossing into Serbia? I heard the Serbian - Croatian border crossings are pretty bad (strict controls by the military), but Röszke might be better?


there's no military anymore. Serbia kept military on border till 30th October 2006, Croatian military left border somewhen in 1990s. the only problem at the border could be gastarbeiters going home to Bulgaria, Turkey, Serbia, Macedonia who can make crowds in holidays' seasons. there's even no things as 10€ for desinfection or similar things which could be seen at bulgarian or romanian borders (of course, no bills for those services).


----------



## SeanT

Unfortunatly (but understandable) Hungary is slowing down with constructions of new motorways for the upcoming years. hno: The good news is that the railroad-system is going to be better. (IN TIME!!!).:banana:


----------



## H123Laci

SeanT said:


> Unfortunatly (but understandable) Hungary is slowing down with constructions of new motorways for the upcoming years. hno: The good news is that the railroad-system is going to be better. (IN TIME!!!).:banana:


we should plow up the rail tracks, so we could spare quite a huge amount of money... 

and this money could be (re)dericted to the roads... :lol:


----------



## SeanT

H123Laci said:


> we should plow up the rail tracks, so we could spare quite a huge amount of money...
> 
> and this money could be (re)dericted to the roads... :lol:


 What about those people without cars??
....They can "just" buy one:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It has been calculated that it would be cheaper to stop all public transportation and hire a taxi for those who really have no alternative in certain situations (as in: non-megacitie situations). But it differs from location to location ofcourse.


----------



## H123Laci

SeanT said:


> What about those people without cars??
> ....They can "just" buy one:lol:


they can go by bus... (buses need roads too... :lol

well, my previous post was a little bit excessive... but iam a little bit angry about this railway-strike... (fucking sonofabitches leaves commuters is shit...)

so, i think the main lines shouldnt be plow up, it is needed for goods hauling...

(there are some goods which can be hauled by trains economically)

and whithout the pessenger trains on the tracks the goodstrains could be travel much more freely and in greater volume...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> so, i think the main lines shouldnt be plow up, it is needed for goods hauling...
> 
> (there are some goods which can be hauled by trains economically)


Is it much? In the Netherlands it is 0,8% vs 99,2% if you compare it with truck tonnage.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ It has been calculated that it would be cheaper to stop all public transportation and hire a taxi for those who really have no alternative in certain situations (as in: non-megacitie situations). But it differs from location to location ofcourse.


yeah...
two years ago our transp. minister said the same when they explained the plan for plowing up some feeder lines... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it much? In the Netherlands it is 0,8% vs 99,2% if you compare it with truck tonnage.


well, its not insignificant. check this graph:










legend:
green: rail / red: road / blue: water/ grey: pipe

vertical axis: bilion tonna km

I support the rail when it is profitable. but I do not support subsidizing of rail cargo...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> how do you mean?
> do you want to say the queue reached the M43 IC? (it would be a 15km long queue...:nuts


http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/mar_negy_ora_varakozas_roszkenel_/2081739/

A határátkelőhelyen kilépésre várakozó autósor az M5-ös autópályán egészen a Szeged- Észak lehajtóig torlódott fel, valamint az M43-ason is több kilométeres sor áll, ezért a rendőrség arra kéri az autósokat, hogy Szeged- Nyugatnál hagyják el az autópályát, akik Szegedre igyekeznek. A rendőrök a Szeged- Észak lehajtónál jelen vannak, illetve szakaszolják a forgalmat a Budapesti krt - Dorozsmai út kereszteződésében is.



H123Laci said:


> I support the rail when it is profitable. but I do not support subsidizing of rail cargo...


MÁV Cargo is not subsidized. It actually brings profit(and was sold because if it to ÖBB...)


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/mar_negy_ora_varakozas_roszkenel_/2081739/


wow. thats ridiculous... 
I presume the serb border check is too slow... :bash:




> MÁV Cargo is not subsidized. It actually brings profit(and was sold because if it to ÖBB...)


I dont know the costs and revenues...
is the track toll enough for track repair and development?
if not it is subsidized.

e.g. I know the RoLa (szeged-wels) is subsidized.
it is reduces the traffic on the M5-M0-M1 route by 80truck/day for 3million euro/year subsidy...
(thats ridiculous low number... hno


----------



## RawLee

MÁV doesnt own the tracks,the country does. Both Start,Cargo and Trakció pay for their usage. And Cargo brings in profit. And soon will Trakció too.
I coldnt find exact numbers,but I've found some sources claiming a few billion HUFs.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> MÁV doesnt own the tracks,the country does. Both Start,Cargo and Trakció pay for their usage. And Cargo brings in profit. And soon will Trakció too.
> I coldnt find exact numbers,but I've found some sources claiming a few billion HUFs.


wow. I didnt know that. 
thats correct situation: usage of tracks generates revenues to the budget.

but "few billions" is ridiculous low...
the repair and development of tracks recquires at least 100billion/year...

the road users pay much more: somewhere between 600-800mrd/year...


----------



## RawLee

Its the reason why NIF handles those projects. NIF handles all projects that are built(or already owned) by the country. If it is not the case(so its PPP),then they only oversee it.

Just think of it. If MÁV would own the tracks,that would be monopoly,which is against the law(because they would allow only those private companies to operate,who pay bribe). And since there are a number of private operators in the country...its the same with roads. If you own the road("private road",as the law puts it),you decide who can use it...


----------



## x-type

i doubt that MÁV could own tracks because you have another strong operater - GySEV. btw do they do only passenger traffic or also freight?


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Its the reason why NIF handles those projects.


thats clear.

they should increase the track toll at least tenfold (a 20-30* increase would be more better) and this revenue would be enough for great developments... 

(or everybody would flee from the rail... :lol


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## RawLee

Hungary is not radial because of that. Its simply history,older than the commie times. Hungary will never be multipolar,the city is too central for it.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Hungary is not radial because of that. Its simply history,older than the commie times. Hungary will never be multipolar,the city is too central for it.


you mean: the capital is too central...

this story goes back to the middle of the 19th century when the railway network started to develop...


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> Just look at Milan; for everyone that drove in the region: try to imagine what life would be without A21 (hell!).


I dont know Milan...
what is the traffic volume on A4 near Milan and what on the A21?

was A4 a europian corridor, and was it shifted to the A21?

because the AADT of M0 south is about 50.000 of which 10-15.000 is international traffic... 

these are ridiculous low numbers this transit doesnt recquire shifting/redirection... yet... :nuts:




> Look at Vienna and imagine how much better west - east transit traffic would be handled if the A21 were extended, east up to the A6/A4 junction (around Bruck an der Leitha). And examples could continue...


yes it is really assymetric a litle bit, but extending it to east of the schwechat airport would be enough...

but that alignment is NOT a HUGE bypass...
this way that would be the same as the M0 of budapest... (check the ferihegy airport) 




> *Indeed, the cities in our region (Budapest, Zagreb) maybe have not yet reached the economic development to justify this construction,* or maybe the infra planners are not sufficiently intelligent to realize the need for such a distant bypass.


the first statement is the right... 




> But someone was saying on the HR forum that instead of building the Zagreb north bypass, it would be better to build a second, further, southern bypass (between A1 and A3). The same is true for Budapest.


nope.
the south bypass of zagreb can be widened to 2x3 and this capacity will be enough for decades...
later a litle bit larger (+10km) 2nd bypass will be needed.. (but not a HUGE +40-60km bypass)




> Always remember that a matricial infrastructure is the sign of a developed economy, while a radial one is the sign of a less-developed (and centralized, no pun intended) one.


nope.
matricial system is for countries whith MANY LARGE centers... like germany...
radial&orbital system is for countries with ONE LARGE center... like hungary...


we are building the radial motorways at first b/c the most of the traffic goes in radial pattern (towards the "one and only" LARGE center)

far from this LARGE center the capacity of the orbital main roads is enough... YET...

when this capacity will nearing exhaustion we have to start building the orbital motor/expressways...

this is the right schedule of the development of our system...


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> thats clear.
> 
> they should increase the track toll at least tenfold (a 20-30* increase would be more better) and this revenue would be enough for great developments...
> 
> (or everybody would flee from the rail... :lol


If you increase track toll everybody will flee from the rail. It's case of Slovakia. We have terribly high track toll. Now the government is going to decrease it to avoid strike of railway employees. Maybe it will help to our overcrowded roads as well.


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> If you increase track toll everybody will flee from the rail. It's case of Slovakia. We have terribly high track toll. Now the government is going to decrease it to avoid strike of railway employees. Maybe it will help to our overcrowded roads as well.


thats funny.

railway fans always say: "road users should pay for roads more..."

(my little silly ones dont know (or dont want to know) that the road users pay ENOURMOUS amount of money for roads... MUCH MORE what it really costs...)

and when I say: _"track users should pay the price of the repair and development of tracks" _you reply: it would be toooo much, and nobody would use the tracks... :lol:

well, in a market economy it means: it is NOT ECONOMIC...

*striking railway emloyees? no problem... fire them!* :lol:


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> thats funny.
> 
> railway fans always say: "road users should pay for roads more..."
> 
> (my little silly ones dont know (or dont want to know) that the road users pay ENOURMOUS amount of money for roads... MUCH MORE what it really costs...)
> 
> and when I say: _"track users should pay the price of the repair and development of tracks" _you reply: it would be toooo much, and nobody would use the tracks... :lol:
> 
> well, in a market economy it means: it is NOT ECONOMIC...
> 
> *striking railway emloyees? no problem... fire them!* :lol:


In Slovakia we have ridiculously cheap vignettes for trucks. One year vignette for vehicle from 3.5 to 12t costs € 448.12; for vehicle above 12 t it's € 929.43. But, there are also one month, one week and even one day vignettes. One day vignette for vehicle above 12t costs only € 9.96. Overall incomes from vignettes for vehicles above 3.5 t and 12 t are not enough for maintenance and construction of tolled roads.

One the other hand we have the highest track toll on railways in entire EU. It's about € 9. In Hungary it's € 5, in Austria and Czech Republic it's from € 3 to € 4. Only 33% of the cost of maintenance of railways is paid by state. In Czech Republic and Hungary it's 50%, in Austria it's 70%.

Next year we are going to introduce (hopefully) electronic toll for vehicles above 3.5t and railway toll will decrease (it should be compensated by higher payments from state).

BTW, three Slovak railway companies have about 35 thousand employees. It would be quite complicated to fire them all.


----------



## x-type

Qwert said:


> One day vignette for vehicle above 12t costs only € 9.96.


actually, €11,03. it is SKK 300.- and on the bill there is written also €9,96, but when foreign drivers pay in €, they take €11,03. the same thing do Hungarians - their vignette costs HUF 2760.- but they take 13-15€. the cheapest (except paying in HUF) is to buy it at slovenian selling offices where they take €12


----------



## Qwert

x-type said:


> actually, €11,03. it is SKK 300.- and on the bill there is written also €9,96, but when foreign drivers pay in €, they take €11,03. the same thing do Hungarians - their vignette costs HUF 2760.- but they take 13-15€. the cheapest (except paying in HUF) is to buy it at slovenian selling offices where they take €12


Well, official currency in Slovakia is Slovak koruna and for 8 days and 2 and half hour from now it still will be. So paying in some other currency is some kind of extra service which is not for free.


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> actually, €11,03. it is SKK 300.- and on the bill there is written also €9,96, but when foreign drivers pay in €, they take €11,03. the same thing do Hungarians - their vignette costs HUF 2760.- but they take 13-15€. the cheapest (except paying in HUF) is to buy it at slovenian selling offices where they take €12


The cheapest is to buy it on-line


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> Overall incomes from vignettes for vehicles above 3.5 t and 12 t are not enough for maintenance and construction of tolled roads.


and who is talking about vignette income? thats only change...

have you heard about fuel-tax and vehicle tax?
thats about a tenfold income compared to vignettes... hno:



> Only 33% of the cost of maintenance of railways is paid by state. In Czech Republic and Hungary it's 50%, in Austria it's 70%.


well, this is GOOD NEWS: you only have to raise the track-toll by 50% :lol:



> Next year we are going to introduce (hopefully) electronic toll for vehicles above 3.5t and railway toll will decrease (it should be compensated by higher payments from state).


GOOD IDEA! nice commie idea! :lol:

raise the tax for roads to crossfinance the rail...



> BTW, three Slovak railway companies have about 35 thousand employees. It would be quite complicated to fire them all.


no problem.
in reality they are unemployed peoples "inside the gates of the factory" but their "unemloyment aid" is called salary... :lol:


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> and who is talking about vignette income? thats only change...
> 
> have you heard about fuel-tax and vehicle tax?
> thats about a tenfold income compared to vignettes... hno:


Railway transporters pay taxes, various payments and they buy fuel (or electricity) as well. Note I'm talking about cargo transporters on both roads and railways. Of course if we would count all incomes from all cars it would be pretty big number. But we must take into account also environmental damages. Not to mention without trucks we would need very few motorways.



H123Laci said:


> well, this is GOOD NEWS: you only have to raise the track-toll by 50% :lol:


OK, but then we have to set road toll to pay road maintenance and construction as well. Considering we have to invest at least some € 1 billion, but rather more a year (we are far from that) into construction of new motorways and expressways and their maintenance to get some decent network in relatively close future and only from money from truck toll the prices would be damn high. Railway would be probably cheaper for every distance above 100-150 km. Which, however, doesn't sound as bad idea.



H123Laci said:


> GOOD IDEA! nice commie idea! :lol:
> 
> raise the tax for roads to crossfinance the rail...


We have social-democratic government. At least they claim so. Electronic toll for vehicles above 3.5t was planned years before decreasing of railway toll which was introduced last week. There is no direct connection between it.

If it would depend on me there would be no subsidies at all, but in present conditions it's impossible. For example when all neighbouring countries have lower railway toll it's causing problems to our railways. It would be great not to subsidise both railways and roads. But, it would cause big damages to our economy since other countries would be cheaper. Something like that can be done on EU level, but I'm affraid this Union of European Socialistic Republics is unable to even think of it.



H123Laci said:


> no problem.
> in reality they are unemployed peoples "inside the gates of the factory" but their "unemloyment aid" is called salary... :lol:


ŽSSK (public transport) is heavily subsidised, but public transport is subsidised anywhere. ŽSSK Cargo is even making profit so you certainly cannot say people there are unemployed. There are at least as "employed" as people working for road transporters. ŽSR (railway maintenance) is subsidised for 33%. Since we cannot afford to cancel railways it's quite fair price. Definitely lower than the cost of unemployment aid for all their employees. Decrease of the track toll will increase amount of support for ŽSR, on the other hand it will cause decrease of the support for ŽSSK and it will allow ŽSSK Cargo to make profit also next year. Due to the crisis it would have big problems with high railway toll.


----------



## RawLee

No matter how one dislikes rail,even the most car dependent USA hauls a large percentage of its cargo on railroads. A country needs rail transport to function. Even car and road building needs railroads...There are things you cant transport on roads efficiently,and this includes people. The cost of moving people via railroad is much lower,then moving them by road vehicles.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> No matter how one dislikes rail,even the most car dependent USA hauls a large percentage of its cargo on railroads. A country needs rail transport to function. Even car and road building needs railroads...There are things you cant transport on roads efficiently,and this includes people. The cost of moving people via railroad is much lower,then moving them by road vehicles.


you dont understand even know...

it is not about love and hate... its about thriftiness...

maybe you should examine why the USA rail cargo is profitable and needs no subsidizing...

some causes: 
- really huge distances (2 times more as in europe)
- united network with NO borders
- no passanger trains on track


----------



## RawLee

So you think its the way we should be living too,everyone on the roads? Make 10x2 roads in the cities? Pave the countryside?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The European railway network is mostly to busy to have extensive cargo rail. 

@ RawLee; it is common in most countries besides the really large cities (like Budapest) that most people who travel with public transportation do not have an everyday option in the car. In other words, even if public transport would collapse immediatly the next day, it wouldn't make much of a difference on the roads in the long term. 

It is said that less than 10% of the people who travel with PT in the Netherlands have a serious alternative in a car (for everyday, not just for a few days). Since PT is only 10% of the total in the Netherlands, that effectively means only 1% of the total travel prestation would be added to the roads. Frankly, you wouldn't notice that.

Anyway, we're drifting a bit offtopic here. 

Are there completion dates for the M6 / A5 Budapest - Osijek? I know the section is not of high priority since the Bosnian part is by far not completed, but imagine 15 years from now... Bosnia and Croatia entered EU and Schengen, both countries with a massive welfare and tourism increase. The old days that the only massive tourism was in Western Europe are long gone. People from central Europe want to go on vacation along the Dalmatian and Montenegrin coast too...


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> So you think its the way we should be living too,everyone on the roads? Make 10x2 roads in the cities? Pave the countryside?


1. we were talking about cargo not PT...

2. PT is necessary for those who cant drive or cant afford to drive. but PT is VERY expesive, so the fewer people uses PT the better for budget...

3. PT doesnt mean train. in a small country like hungary intercity PT can be done by buses very efficiently...

4. we need no 2x10 (main) roads in cities only 2x2 or 2x3. but many of our city main roads are 2x1 with no grade separation... thats ridiculous...

5. we dont need to pave the countryside, we only need to increase the paved area by 50% ... (from 0,2% to 0,3% - can you imagine how small fraction is that??)


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there completion dates for the M6 / A5 Budapest - Osijek? I know the section is not of high priority since the Bosnian part is by far not completed, but imagine 15 years from now... Bosnia and Croatia entered EU and Schengen, both countries with a massive welfare and tourism increase. The old days that the only massive tourism was in Western Europe are long gone. People from central Europe want to go on vacation along the Dalmatian and Montenegrin coast too...


M6 M0-Érd opened (2008 Sept)
M6 Érd-Dunaújváros opened (2006 May)
M6 Dunaújváros-Szekszárd U/C (Opens 2010 April)
M6 Szekszárd-Bóly U/C (Opens 2010 April)
M6 Bóly-border planned until 2013

The Croatian part? Don't know exactly.


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> The European railway network is mostly to busy to have extensive cargo rail.
> 
> @ RawLee; it is common in most countries besides the really large cities (like Budapest) that most people who travel with public transportation do not have an everyday option in the car. In other words, even if public transport would collapse immediatly the next day, it wouldn't make much of a difference on the roads in the long term.
> 
> It is said that less than 10% of the people who travel with PT in the Netherlands have a serious alternative in a car (for everyday, not just for a few days). Since PT is only 10% of the total in the Netherlands, that effectively means only 1% of the total travel prestation would be added to the roads. Frankly, you wouldn't notice that.


According to some numbers,minimum 50% of Budapesters use PT...the jams are because of such people who embrace the car and would die without it,who move out from the city,but still work there(or afraid of PT,even if they live next to a metro station). I,personally,would tax the hell out of them. 4EUR daily if they want to come into the city/village/anything by car. I would remake all roads to 2x1 in the settlements,for christ's sake,people live there! Use public transport wherever its possible. It decreases wear and tear on infrastructure,lowers pollution and congestion...spares a lot of money.

An IC train carries about 500 people...every hour on some lines. Load on M30 to Miskolc is about 10000 vehicles daily. Out of this about 6000 are cars.IC trains alone in 12 hours transports that much people,plus I didnt count ordinary trains...at least half the people who travel use PT... so its safe to conclude that "subsidy" is not an appropriate word in a case where close to half the people are involved. I'd call it "redistribution of money",from the rich to the poorer(which is the purpose of taxes and governments BTW). I dont see any money from the military,healthcare,education,shall I say they are subsidized,and hence,stopped? If someone dont like the high taxes on cars and motor vehicles,then dont buy them. You have an alternative...but if you do,then accept the fact that the world dont revolve around you and your car.hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rawlee, I said "besides Budapest". Comparing some intercity line with a regional motorway in a rural area is also not really fair.

That 50% number says nothing. It says that 50% of the people in Budapest use public transportation, but it doesn't say how often, nor does it presents the travel prestation. 

I always find it funny that rail users want drivers to pay 500% of the actual price, and toll 'em even more, while they scream bloody murder if the subsidize level drops from 70% to 50%.


----------



## jcarloschile

Cool!!


----------



## H123Laci

Qwert said:


> I'm not sure about Hungary, but in Slovakia railway transporters pay all those taxes mentioned by you (or similar ones), maybe except that "rip off" one.


certainly... maybe you are sure that the strok brings the baby... :lol:



> Trucks are one of the main reasons why we have to built motorways.


yeah. 60-80% of the traffic is car but we build motorways for trucks...
I dont debate faith... :lol:




> We are still talking about cargo transporters, right? As I've said, all tax and toll incomes from trucks are not enough for road maintenance and construction of new roads. If you count all incomes from all petroleum products sales tax then you get pretty high number (in Slovakia it was € 1.12 billion in 2007), but this is by far not paid by road cargo transporters only.


I dont understand why do you want to make tucks pay the price of roads?
why dont you want to make blond drivers pay for it? or red cars? maybe cars with odd licence plates?




> Of course I agree incomes from fuel tax paid by road users should be used to develop road infrastructure and for ecological purposes.


at least we agree in this issue... :lol:



> What's wrong with tolling roads for vehicles above 3.5t? Last year incomes from all vignettes (not only for trucks) were ridiculous € 74.98 million. In 2009 official expect incomes € 181 million only from vehicles above 3.5 t thanks to the toll.


Nothing. Except it raises prises... (or do you like high prices?)
and if you want to tax hauling then you should tax rail cargo too... (and not subsidize it... :bash



> Still it's nothing if I compare it e.g. to 9 km long motorway in Považská Bystrica which costs € 300 million.


wow. thats fucking expensive... :nuts:




> There is not even indirect connection. Higher subsidies for railways won't affect budget for roads.


nope. 
budget is not infinite, so there is an indirect connection... 



> Railways must be maintained anyway. There are numerous factories which cannot exist without railways.


I dindt say: stop maintaining. 
I did say: make rail users pay the price of the maintaining... 




> Public transport is also unimaginable without railways. So the more trains using them the better.


nope. have you heard about buses? 



> I have to correct myself a bit. IMO it's not possible to say roads or railways would be cheaper or more expansive than each other in general. It varies due to many reasons.


yeah thas right.
bulk goods (ore, coal, grain) on large distances can be hauled cheaper by trains...


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> car registration tax was 22 billion HUF...Even if I include various value-taxes,it wont give you thousands of billions.


nope.
car registration tax is at least 100-150billion...
heres the tax table: http://totalcar.hu/tanacsok/totalvam/041025a/




> This wont even be enough to maintain the infrastructure,let alone expand it the pace it is currently done,so please,until you bring up facts, keep quiet regarding "redistribution of money",ok?


facts? here you are:
yearly fuel consumption of cars: 3,5billion liters 
fuel tax: 110Ft/liter (average)
it makes 385mrd fuel tax revenue...




> And please,leave your beloved "fuel tax" at home,its paid by the oil companies,not you. The country is built from the money companies are paying,Audi and MOL pays more tax than a million people here...


yeah, you are right.

people PAY NOTHING b/c they get the money from the companies and the state, so EVERYTHING is paid by companies and the state... :lol:


----------



## RawLee

LOL: :lol: I quoted the finance ministry,and you counter with a lousy article,in which there's not a single mention of "100 billion"...

This july,~14000 cars were sold. For an 1401ccm car,worse than category 5,its 378 000 HUF. Thats 5 billion in that month. Even if you multiply it with 12,its only 60 billion,and much of the cars are not 1400ccm...

And again,that 3,5 billion litres include trains and airplanes too,which burn much more fuel than your tiny car. The real consumers are truck,for whom it doesnt really matter if its ordinary road or motorway,as they cant really go faster than 90 anyway.

And as I said,we can include fuel tax in the conversation,but then include all the other taxes too that are paid by us indirectly like VAT. And,of course, include that fuel tax in every other services we mention in the conversation.


----------



## RawLee

Oh,and BTW!the toll railway companies pay for the tracks:
http://www.vpe.hu/takt/phd_lista.php

MÁV
közlekedtetés
személy
Helyi személyszállító vonat
I.
578
ft/vkm

MÁV pays for an ordinary train 578HUF/km...how much you pay if you go to Nyíregyháza/km?

And this doesnt include overhead wire usage,station usage, and capacity reservation.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> MÁV pays for an ordinary train 578HUF/km...how much you pay if you go to Nyíregyháza/km?
> 
> And this doesnt include overhead wire usage,station usage, and capacity reservation.


about 9Ft/km in fuel tax. 
the other taxes and tolls are fix costs so your milage determines the "pro km" cost...

but what does it matter?

the matter is: how do the revenues relate to the expenditures...

Qwert said: the revenue from the track toll is only the 50% of the cost of the track maintaining (in hungary).
so it should be doubled to be equal...


----------



## RawLee

Well,motorway maintenance isnt going to happen from toll,is it? So currently,its the roads that are more heavily subsidized. At least,track usage pays half the maintenance.

If you include the fuel tax,then include the fuel tax for trains too(and dont forget to theoretically replace electric locos with diesel ones,as it would be a bit unfair to compare something that isnt using gas to something that does).

You are clearly biased,and as such,cant accept if you're wrong,like in this case.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> This july,~14000 cars were sold. For an 1401ccm car,worse than category 5,its 378 000 HUF. Thats 5 billion in that month. Even if you multiply it with 12,its only 60 billion,and much of the cars are not 1400ccm...


but there are cars with larger engines and trucks too... 

so calculating with an 1600cm3 average is a good estimate...

can we agree in a 100billion estimate? 



> And again,that 3,5 billion litres include trains and airplanes too,which burn much more fuel than your tiny car.


nope, their consumption is above this. (the national consumption is about 5billion liters)

but - maybe you dont know - agricultural machines, trains, ships and airplanes dont have to pay fuel tax... hno:



> The real consumers are truck,for whom it doesnt really matter if its ordinary road or motorway,as they cant really go faster than 90 anyway.


and what do you want to say with that?

I dont think we should pay extra toll for motorways...
why?
ordinary roads cost money too...
and motorways are for large capacity and safety... so it is better and cheaper to build a 2x2 motorway for up to 80.000 (AADT) than 3, 5 or 8 paralell main roads... 



> And as I said,we can include fuel tax in the conversation,but then include all the other taxes too that are paid by us indirectly like VAT. And,of course, include that fuel tax in every other services we mention in the conversation.


nope. 
VAT is not specific tax, its a general tax on almost every goods and services.
it is apropriate that it is part of the general revenue of the budget...


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Well,motorway maintenance isnt going to happen from toll,is it? So currently,its the roads that are more heavily subsidized. At least,track usage pays half the maintenance.


the toll (vignette) revenue is about 50-60 billion HUF in hungary.
I dont know where this money goes to... anyway I dont think it all goes to the maintenance of motorways... (it would be 50million/km it seems to be to much)
but I have to admit: the quality of the maintenance is quite prima primissima... 

the "other roads" (30.000km national road) are maintained from a 25billion budget...
thats ridiculous low, and the result is well-known: they are in extremely bad state...



> If you include the fuel tax,then include the fuel tax for trains too(and dont forget to theoretically replace electric locos with diesel ones,as it would be a bit unfair to compare something that isnt using gas to something that does).


as i said: theres NO fuel tax for trains. (nor for diesel, neither for electric trains)


----------



## RawLee

Yeah,MOL(a private company BTW),sells them fuel for free:lol:

Registration tax for trucks:they dont have to pay

Vonatkozik-e a regisztrációs adó az importált teherautóra? Nem vonatkozik, ugyanis személygépkocsikra rótta ki a regisztrációs adót a 2003. évi CX.törvény

http://www.magyarorszag.hu/ugyfelvonal/archivum/valasz_070704_134.shtml


Please,stop this stupid argument,all your points are false,and you talk out of your ass...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> the "other roads" (30.000km national road) are maintained from a 25billion budget...
> thats ridiculous low, and the result is well-known: they are in extremely bad state...


Because drivers dont pay a fillér for them,they are completely free,unlike even secondary lines for trains...just get over it,car owners dont pay nearly enough to maintain the infrastructure,even if we include trucks


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Yeah,MOL(a private company BTW),sells them fuel for free:lol:


nope.
MOL sells it on full price (with fuel tax)

but the subsidized vehicles can claim back the fuel tax from the APEH... 



> Please,stop this stupid argument,all your points are false,and you talk out of your ass...


is this your ultimate argument? :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Because drivers dont pay a fillér for them,they are completely free,unlike even secondary lines for trains...just get over it,car owners dont pay nearly enough to maintain the infrastructure,even if we include trucks


why do I feel as if I am talking to a wall? :lol:

one last attempt:

*FUEL TAX = USER FEE*

is it clear?


----------



## RawLee

Fuel tax =/= user fee,because you dont have to pay it after electric vehicles. Your logic is based of false assumptions. Fee paid after travelling on all kind of roads per km would be a fee. Fuel tax is a tax on carbohydrates. It is present on all kind of minerals,though called differently.

So far,I'm the only one who backed up my statements with credible,official sources. You just keep pushing popular stereotypes.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Fuel tax =/= user fee,because you dont have to pay it after electric vehicles.


*in this case the train ticket is NOT a USER FEE cause people under 6 and above 70 do not pay for tickets... *:lol:

anyway the problem is real:
what will the goverments do when the electric cars will be common?
how will they tax their electric energy consumption?




> Your logic is based of false assumptions. Fee paid after travelling on all kind of roads per km would be a fee.


nope.
FEE can be paid in fuel (and this is the most effective tolling method, cause it is easily collectable but hardly aviodable, and proportional with the distance.)




> Fuel tax is a tax on carbohydrates. It is present on all kind of minerals,though called differently.


nope.
fuel tax is only on the fuels for road vehicles...
theres no fuel tax for other vehicles, and theres no electricity tax for electric vehicles, and no "carbohydrate tax" for powerplants, factories and for the people in hungary...



> So far,I'm the only one who backed up my statements with credible,official sources. You just keep pushing popular stereotypes.


maybe you should get off from writeONLY mode and read the following link: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_tax


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think you guys can get to an agreement 

I must say it's a difficult topic to discuss. Road taxes, rail fees, rail subsidies, road subsidies etc. are extremely non-transparent. There are direct subsidies, infrastructural subsidies, stimulation packages etc.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ nor do I... 

yeah you are right: the main problem is the (non)transparency...

and without transparent revenues and expenditures many people (mainly rain fans) think the roads are heavily subsidized... hno:

and how could we argue about this topic without the undebated official basic information?


anyway I think this argument wasnt useless for me, cause I learnt some new information... :lol:


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think you guys can get to an agreement
> 
> I must say it's a difficult topic to discuss. Road taxes, rail fees, rail subsidies, road subsidies etc. are extremely non-transparent. There are direct subsidies, infrastructural subsidies, stimulation packages etc.


I agree. And the most hard-core drivers will always think their taxes run the country,and everything else is paid by them.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ you dont need to be a hardcore driver to think this, only be informed about the economy... :lol:

how many tax do you think a citizen having no car pays?

overwhelming percent of taxes are paid by car owners because overwhelming majority of people who has no car has NO, or has little salary hence pays no tax...

just think about it, its really simple... :lol:

*The car industry is the engine of the world economy!*

*NO CAR = NO INDUSTRY = NO WELFARE *

or can you say a counterexample? :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's true, the mobility of the workforce is extremely important, especially on the countryside. When there's limited or no mobility, people never see an increase of welfare. That's why rural areas are nearly always the poorest parts of any country. If you can only work in your own village, that probably would be agriculture. Countries with a great deal of employment in the agricultural sector are nearly always the poorer countries.


----------



## LtBk

No offense, but you guys sound like you prefer the whole world to be auto dependent as the US.


----------



## H123Laci

nope.

*not we, but the WHOLE WORLD is auto dependent...*

not necessarily direct way (car fetishism), but indirect way... (welfare fetishism...) 

*martial PT fans badly need the car fans:*

without the enormous tax paid by the latter ones the expensive toy of the former ones can't be bought... :lol:

*auto dependency will only cease, when the overwhelming majority of the worlds population will become a buddhist monk...* :lol:


----------



## SeanT

LtBk said:


> No offense, but you guys sound like you prefer the whole world to be auto dependent as the US.


 ......maybe not entirely but some way yes.


----------



## SeanT

SeanT said:


> ......maybe not entirely but some way yes.


 ....still, I´m very impressed of those TGV trains and Maglev too. Though this is an other story.:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't mind a country being car-dependent once there are electrical cars that do not pollute. But it must be in balance, it's rediculous everybody has to take the car for 2 - 3km drives. Those are excellent cycling distances for small groceries, social visits etc. 

With all the money brought in by drivers, the (local) government can easily construct things to make the car less prominent in cities, like underground parking garages, depressed freeways/expressways etc. Though they wish to spend the money otherwise.


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> ^^ you dont need to be a hardcore driver to think this, only be informed about the economy... :lol:
> 
> how many tax do you think a citizen having no car pays?
> 
> overwhelming percent of taxes are paid by car owners because overwhelming majority of people who has no car has NO, or has little salary hence pays no tax...
> 
> just think about it, its really simple... :lol:
> 
> *The car industry is the engine of the world economy!*
> 
> *NO CAR = NO INDUSTRY = NO WELFARE *
> 
> or can you say a counterexample? :lol:



:lol:You are pathetic. I showed you many proofs that car owners barely pay enough to maintain the infrastructure needed for the fuel-driven vehicles,yet you insist on that I'm wrong. The country is run by the taxes of the factories,of which even in the most car-dependent countries auto-industries only produce a few % of the income. Just read the recent "collapse of the US auto industry would result in 1% drop in GDP" titled articles.

The engine of the world is telecommunication and electronic industry. (hint:almost everyone has a mobile phone,but a car is still rare in the world per capita). The age of the car in this part of the world was over before it started.

But before claiming again that I'm a railfan or something here,I've posted more pics of roads in this country than probably anybody else. So currently,I think I can safely claim that I'm the least biased from the 2 of us.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ you showed not proof only your dark in this topic... :lol:

_(hint:almost everyone has a mobile phone,but a car is still rare in the world per capita)_ 

really?
and how many average mophone can you buy on the price of an average car?
100? 200? 

what are you talking about? :lol:

BTW: dont you think the match industry is even more significant?
(hint: there are MUCH MORE matches per capita as mophones per capita... :lol


----------



## LtBk

I personally find the idea of being forced to drive to do anything undemocratic.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ I think you mistake the compulsion for the deficit of possibilities... 

if you dont want to drive but want to work, shop, and disport near your home than move to a downtown of a large city... it's up to you...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> ^^ you showed not proof only your dark in this topic... :lol:
> 
> _(hint:almost everyone has a mobile phone,but a car is still rare in the world per capita)_
> 
> really?
> and how many average mophone can you buy on the price of an average car?
> 100? 200?
> 
> what are you talking about? :lol:
> 
> BTW: dont you think the match industry is even more significant?
> (hint: there are MUCH MORE matches per capita as mophones per capita... :lol


So I am dark because I dont take your word granted,or I dont believe you without doubt? Yes,I am dark,because I actually looked after the topic,and you arent,because you even quoted articles that back my point(even Wiki proves me,as it says "considered a user fee",not "it is a user fee")...:nuts:
Everyone who reads our discussion will think I'm right,because I provided sources that support my claim,while,as I already said,you just said what was on your mind. You can try to ridicule me,but it doesnt matter what you think,I have the higher ground,until you actually can support your claims.


----------



## RawLee

M6-M9 junction,pic posted by Aladar:


----------



## mapman:cz

RawLee said:


> M6-M9 junction,pic posted by Aladar:
> 
> http://kep.ivpicture.hu/33578.N.jpg


Cloverleaf with collector lanes at its best! Really nice photo...


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> M6-M9 junction,pic posted by Aladar:


waste of money... hno:

giganto-saurus IC for an AADT of 5,000... 

we should build the M4 instead of that where the traffic is over 20,000...


----------



## Mateusz

Or complete Budpaest Ring Road !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In 30 years, you'll be happy they've decided to construct a fullsize cloverleaf


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> In 30 years, you'll be happy they've decided to construct a fullsize cloverleaf


we have TOO many more important things to do...

and cloverleaves w/o CD lanes can be upgraded easily later when traffic volumes recquires it...

maybe a half cloverleaf would be enough: M9 is a normal main road with roundabouts and VERY low traffic...


----------



## H123Laci

Mateusz said:


> Or complete Budpaest Ring Road !


yeah, that is really an important task... 

to draw out an AADT of 20-30,000 from a congested metropolis is MUCH MORE important than to build a full profile motorway for an AADT of 5,000 where the parallel main road is even not congested...


----------



## Majestic

Site with some useful pieces of information on Budapest Ring Road and lots of other road procjects :cheers:

road-traffic technology


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> In 30 years, you'll be happy they've decided to construct a fullsize cloverleaf


 ....Make it 15 years.


----------



## H123Laci

Majestic said:


> Site with some useful pieces of information on Budapest Ring Road and lots of other road procjects :cheers:
> road-traffic technology


this is a bullshit... full of mistakes, deceit and falsehood...




> According to independent experts it is not necessary to construct the northern part of the M0 as its effect on traffic pattern changes will not be substantial.


yeah... drawing AADT of 20-30,000 out of the city is not substantial... hno:

maybe these experts are not only independent but selp-appointed too... :lol:




> The southern section of the M0 has already stimulated the development of over 50,000m² of new car-dependent shopping centres, with a further 80,000m² planned. This has created a much more serious traffic problem than the ringroad was supposed to solve. For these reasons, the economic importance of the northern and western sections of the M0 is marginal. The primary beneficiary of the completion of the northern section will be land speculators in the north of Budapest.


yeah. 
in hungary people spend their days shuttling between "car-dependent shopping centres"...

so besides of credit we are in heavy need of nice roads to do this hobbi... :lol:


----------



## Majestic

^^I don't preoccupy myself with some biased opinions in the article. I just care whether the given data is correct.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The question is whether those shopping centers wouldn't have been build if the M0 wasn't constructed. I highly doubt that. 

Same factor for population growth and suburbs. People blame freeways for it, but other examples show those developments take place anyway. If we take a look at Los Angeles, we see the freeway system expansion stopped mostly after the 1980's, but the huge increase in population and development didn't stop.


----------



## H123Laci

Majestic said:


> ^^I don't preoccupy myself with some biased opinions in the article. I just care whether the given data is correct.


there are some wrong data:

Start year: 1998 / M0 south: 1986, M0east: 2004/2006

M0 eastern section HUF43bn ($205m) / between M4-M3: HUF 54bn, full eastern sector (M5-M3) + M31 : HUF 110bn


The 150km M0 motorway is a ringroad around the country's capital Budapest. / 108km


----------



## Majestic

H123Laci said:


> The 150km M0 motorway is a ringroad around the country's capital Budapest. / 108km


Yup, 150 km seemed way too long for me (almost the length of Berliner Ring, WTF) but I never bothered to measure it myself 

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## RawLee

*M0 north(main road 10 and 11) got the environmental approval for the "A1" variant!!!*

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/170

A mai napon az Országos Környezetvédelmi, Természetvédelmi és Vízügyi Főfelügyelőség kiadta a környezetvédelmi engedélyt a Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. részére az M0 útgyűrű 11. sz. főút-10. sz. főút közötti szakasz ún. ’A1’ nyomvonal változatának létesítésére.









(from roads.extra.hu)


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR




----------



## Majestic

^^ Not a big difference between these two variants.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ both variants are waste of money... :bash:

this section would be built with much less tunnel...
(say 1-1,5km instead of 5km)


----------



## BND

^^ yeah, but Óbuda, Budakalász and Üröm wouldn't have agreed then... Kőröshegy-effect hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, better an expensive much-needed road than no road at all, I say. 

I do agree though that the influence of green parties and NIMBY's is too big often. Delays and increasing costs are also not in the interest of an economy. 

A problem one observes often is that in the vicinity of natural parks (wannabies), the whole area gets build with houses and nobody complains about that, but when there's no space left for appropriate infrastructure, it's a problem all the sudden.


----------



## RawLee

In this case,settlements are close to the planned route,some places even as close as 200m(between Pilisborosjenő and Üröm) or 150m at Budakalász.

Besides,the area is hilly too,and again,though I know its not a reason for some people,cuts would have bad effect on the view,environment(as built-up) and nature.









(pic of Qtya)

If the real point is to get the vehicles through at all cost,then why not transform a few roads in the city into a motorway,it would be much cheaper...the real goal is to get the vehicles out of the settlements(lower pollution),and in the process,we shoudlnt bring our problem to an other neighbourhood(ventilation of tunnels make the area-pollution of vehicles into a point-pollution at exhaust/exit points).


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> In this case,settlements are close to the planned route,some places even as close as 200m(between Pilisborosjenő and Üröm) or 150m at Budakalász.


as between ecser and maglód, or pécel and rákoscsaba, or csömör and árpádföld along the M0 east...

the solution: noise barriers... 



> Besides,the area is hilly too,and again,though I know its not a reason for some people,cuts would have bad effect on the view,environment(as built-up) and nature.


nope.
I dont talk cuts instead of tunnels but an alternate route wheres no need for long tunnels nor cuts...



> If the real point is to get the vehicles through at all cost,then why not transform a few roads in the city into a motorway,it would be much cheaper...


... or much more expensive...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> nope.
> I dont talk cuts instead of tunnels but an alternate route wheres no need for long tunnels nor cuts...


This is the least hilly part of the mountain










And making it into a rollercoaster instead of a horizontal road will only result in higher fuel usage of vehicles,especially trucks.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> This is the least hilly part of the mountain...


thanx, I know the terrain... :lol:




> And making it into a rollercoaster instead of a horizontal road will only result in higher fuel usage of vehicles,especially trucks.


and how much is the increase? (on a few km section) 1%? :lol:
(we are talking about 4% slopes not high alpine serpentines )


but in this case theres no "rollercoaster" only a small change in the alignment:

check the red route: there are much shorter tunnels...


----------



## RawLee

And the red route obviously need the demolition of many houses...would you sacrifice your own house for the cause,or you're only doing it so easily with other's?


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

From MR11 to Üröm/Budakalász I think the orange tunnel isn't a bad choice. The second tunnel could be the shortest.

That combination could save about 1000 m of tunnel.


----------



## RawLee

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> From MR11 to Üröm/Budakalász I think the orange tunnel isn't a bad choice. The second tunnel could be the shortest.
> 
> That combination could save about 1000 m of tunnel.


The orange version is A1...A1 is the orange in the beginning,and then the green.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

I mean the orange(A1 or 3.1 - depends on map) - red (1) would be the best combination.


----------



## Radish2

Ok, I passed through Hungary on my trip from Bulgaria back to Germany and I must say that Hungary has the best motorways of all these countries by far. They are very smooth, very soft and very even! Hungary really deserves the title motorway for their motorways because they are really very impressive. Especially the new M5 from Serbian border, it´s very even and you forget you drive, you only hear the engine of the car and that´s it. The only motorway I know that is as good is the Struma motorway in Bulgaria, that´s the way to go.

Not to forget that when you drive in Hungary at night you can always tune in a technochannel and it stays for the whole country, omg, in Germany and in Austria you have only shit channels with lots of German Nena shit that stay for long, in Hungary you have Juventus and various channels that play Technosets, even in Serbia there are Technochannels with great music.


----------



## BND

^^ Thanks Radi, glad you enjoyed driving on Hungarian motorways! :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Usually you can add 30 km/h to design speed to set the speed limit. That means on this section outside tunnels 120 could be allowed, but I think there will be 110 instead which is still good for an expressway in such terrain.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Design speed of 90? What is this, 1930?


Looking at financial crisis, it's exactly 1930. :lol:



gramercy said:


> give over, theres gonna be an M100 if the capacity requires it in the future


M100? Where?


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> M100? Where?


Here:
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m100_esztergom_oh_bicske.jpg


----------



## Verso

Will it be kind of Budapest outer bypass?


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Will it be kind of Budapest outer bypass?


It will basically be the rerouting of M6 to the north.

http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/mo_gyf_2034_fomterv.jpg


----------



## Verso

So the M15 is already planned to become a motorway. As well as western part of M9; that will be the fastest way between Bratislava and Zagreb. Could someone please translate the legend?


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> So the M15 is already planned to become a motorway. As well as western part of M9; that will be the fastest way between Bratislava and Zagreb. Could someone please translate the legend?


motorway
expressway
"primary" main roads(I cant really say a better word for it,but this concept already exists in the form of single-digit main roads,literal translation would be meaningless "elevated,accentuated,raised",so this is like above primary and secondary main roads,but below expressway) 
main road - existing
main road - planned


----------



## gramercy

Verso said:


> So the M15 is already planned to become a motorway. As well as western part of M9; that will be the fastest way between Bratislava and Zagreb. Could someone please translate the legend?


dont hold your hopes up, unfortunately these maps they produce are quite unreliable

for example M44 is shown here as an 'autoroute/expressway' but they are building the first section as a full-blown highway 2x(2+1)

furthermore, M4 is shown there as highway but the section near budapest will start out as main road upgraded to 2x2 without service lane

unfortunately, the same can be said about the M86 :bash: 


they are "saving" money by spending "only" 80-90 % of the cost of a highway -- and we end up with no emergency lanes and lower speed, lower capacity :bash:


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> So the M15 is already planned to become a motorway. As well as western part of M9; that will be the fastest way between Bratislava and Zagreb. Could someone please translate the legend?


I would appreciate faster construction of E65 (M15, M86 and M9) a lot since Slovak (also know as Adriatic) sea needs better access to its capital. But, seriously, at least M15 should be upgraded soon. I guess, it's one of the busiest 2x1 expressways in Hungary.



RawLee said:


> "primary" main roads(I cant really say a better word for it,but this concept already exists in the form of single-digit main roads,literal translation would be meaningless "elevated,accentuated,raised",so this is like above primary and secondary main roads,but below expressway)


Maybe something like superior?


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> Here:
> http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m100_esztergom_oh_bicske.jpg


I must say, this link http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/gyorsforgalmi.html
is very very nice. A lot of maps and plans. Thank you.


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> I would appreciate faster construction of E65 (M15, M86 and M9) a lot since Slovak (also know as Adriatic) sea needs better access to its capital. But, seriously, at least M15 should be upgraded soon. I guess, it's one of the busiest 2x1 expressways in Hungary.


M2 has twice the traffic all the way to Vác,but half profil after Fót. And that is what will be extended in the near future.


----------



## Verso

RawLee said:


> motorway
> expressway
> *"primary" main roads(I cant really say a better word for it,but this concept already exists in the form of single-digit main roads,literal translation would be meaningless "elevated,accentuated,raised",so this is like above primary and secondary main roads,but below expressway)*
> main road - existing
> main road - planned


Thanks! For the bolded part it says "kiemelt főút *2×2* sáv". Does it mean it will be some kind of a 4-lane undivided road? I see some new expressways (or whatever), like M75, M76...


----------



## gramercy

Verso said:


> "kiemelt főút *2×2* sáv". Does it mean it will be some kind of a 4-lane undivided road?


something like this:
http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/475/26_sb_sszJPG15.jpg


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Thanks! For the bolded part it says "kiemelt főút *2×2* sáv". Does it mean it will be some kind of a 4-lane undivided road? I see some new expressways (or whatever), like M75, M76...


I think it means uncontrolled access divided expressway,for example M80 has ordinary turning-lane junctions,and main road 37 has roundabouts and ordinary junctions.

M80 by Sieg


















main road 37 by me


















These roads I think dont have strict grade and radius restrictions,neither complete separation from the surroundings. I've even seen bus stops and pedestrian crossings on them.

EDIT:

As you can see,they have "main road" designation,but,at least main road 37,have 110 speed limit on the 2x2 sections.


----------



## Verso

gramercy said:


> something like this:
> http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/475/26_sb_sszJPG15.jpg


This is even divided.  Does that mean that M75 will be wider than M70?


----------



## gramercy

Verso said:


> This is even divided.  Does that mean that M75 will be wider than M70?


we wont know until its built, and thats about 8 elections and governments away, its not really a priority......


----------



## Natomasken

Robosteve said:


> Here they have recently revised the proposal for an as yet unbuilt motorway to increase the design speed from 100 to 110 km/h. I don't understand what needs revising on a semi-rural motorway to make it safe to travel at 110 km/h; the three-year-old M7 motorway has been given a speed limit of 100, but for what reason I cannot imagine, as it would be perfectly safe to drive most of it at 140.


What motorway is being planned? Is it in Sydney? I thought the only addition being planned was to extend the Newcastle Freeway to the M2, which I thought is going to be a tunnel.


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> This is even divided.  Does that mean that M75 will be wider than M70?


the M70 is not narrow, but half profile...
if I want to say an example for narrow, I'd say the A5 on the other side of the border... :lol:


----------



## Qwert

RawLee said:


> M2 has twice the traffic all the way to Vác,but half profil after Fót. And that is what will be extended in the near future.


Why not both?


----------



## RawLee

Qwert said:


> Why not both?


M15 is running on 65% capacity,while M2 on 60-116%. About 40% seems to be the national average of usage. So most of our network is oversized(or was in 2007). But we dont build motorways for the people primarily,but for the economy.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ M4 is OK, but M8?

maybe between székesfehérvár-jánosháza...

upgrading the mainroad network is a much more important task now...


----------



## gramercy

H123Laci said:


> ^^ M4 is OK, but M8?
> 
> maybe between székesfehérvár-jánosháza...
> 
> upgrading the mainroad network is a much more important task now...



well, half profile will be built from dunaújváros-szolnok (~)
and on the other side, the road (and ringroads) from dunaújváros-székesfehérvár will be rebuilt, and then we'll see AADTs


----------



## H123Laci

^^ my forecast: 5000 (and probably its an overestimate)

getting rid of that fucking potholes (a few 100.000) would be a far more better investement...


----------



## gramercy

H123Laci said:


> ^^ my forecast: 5000 (and probably its an overestimate)
> 
> getting rid of that fucking potholes (a few 100.000) would be a far more better investement...


no F-IN kidding, this winter has done its work, i see some with 20-30 cm diameter and 5-10 cm depth 

:hammer:


----------



## H123Laci

^^ blaming the winter is a bullshit...

a nice new pavement and profiled soft shoulder for drainage would make the road pot-hole free...


----------



## Aladar

H123Laci said:


> ^^ M4 is OK, but M8?
> 
> maybe between székesfehérvár-jánosháza...
> 
> upgrading the mainroad network is a much more important task now...


Why?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> ^^ blaming the winter is a bullshit...
> 
> a nice new pavement and profiled soft shoulder for drainage would make the road pot-hole free...


I wouldn't underestimate the effect of winter weather on the pavement. We had major problems with potholes throughout the Netherlands. The freeway road authority already spend € 30 million in repairs, and we had damaged pavement that lead to road closures on over 60 locations after the freezing early January.


----------



## BND

The potholes are repaired by just putting some asphalt into them, so next winter there will be potholes again :bash:


----------



## SeanT

BND said:


> The potholes are repaired by just putting some asphalt into them, so next winter there will be potholes again :bash:


 The only difference is....... BIGGER POTHOLES!:nuts:


----------



## H123Laci

Aladar said:


> Why?


because its a crap...

(and why do I have to be afraid of fines when I want to go by 80km/h on main roads?)


----------



## eucitizen

You should finally build to full profile the M15, the traffic flow is increasing and overtaking is now more harder, as they put more forbidding signs in overtaking. As I noticed within 1 year, maybe les they could complete the upgrade without any problem as the hardest works are done, as the pillars for the bridges.

About the M30 from Miskolc to Kosice, they should at least start building a new section for the first 15 km as you pass thorugh some villages and the traffic is quite big. From that point to the border it can stay as it is now.

I would like to ask you 2 things:

1- now the eastern M0 ends in M5, but I guess it will continue from that point to the existing souhtenr M0 right? Then why didnt they already connect the 2 secions together? Now you have to make 4 kms on the M5 to go from one section to the other, considering that sometimes you have big queues.
2- Is there any map of the M31 section, or at least where will it be linked to the M3?


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

1) Why? Don't know, but this short (6 km long between Main Road 51 and M5) section is waiting for bid.
2) Here's a map:
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m0_200809.jpg

The M31 is U/C as far as I know.


----------



## wdw35

"Waiting for a bid?" you mean tender hasn't been launched yet?? This is not very good news, as it's supposed to be finished in 2010.
As for M31, you're damn sure it's under construction. What I like is that the signs on M3 are already featuring M31, but they have been red-crossed out. It will stay like that for two years.
Also, I can't understand why in the hell wasn't M3 built as 2x3 between M31 and M5. Stoopid, really stupid.

... Well at least on that nice hill b/w M4 and M5 there is a climbing lane...


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

wdw35 said:


> "Waiting for a bid?" you mean tender hasn't been launched yet?? This is not very good news, as it's supposed to be finished in 2010.


The M0 M1-M6 (publication date 2009.1.3) and the 51-M5 (2009.2.4) tenders are in progress, you can check them on the http://ted.europa.eu website.
The longest, slowest and most expensive section is waiting for tender.


----------



## senegal

Very nice! The same like in Poland Hungarians try to wind backward of infrastructure up made by almost 50 years of communism.


----------



## BND

BND said:


> I have made a map in Google Earth about a possible version of the future Hungarian motorway and expressway network, with a list of intersections. Some parts are based on plans while others are just fantasy
> 
> You can download it here.
> 
> It is a .kmz file so you can open it in Google Earth. I accept any remarks until they are positive  Feel free to comment. :cheers:


I've posted this in the Hungarian section, then I thought some of you will enjoy it here too.


----------



## Verso

^^ "Letöltés indítása" = download?  It won't download anything to me.


----------



## Timon91

"Letöltés indítása" means "start download"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wiseacre


----------



## Verso

exactly


----------



## BND

*Snowy M7 pictures (23.02.2009)*

The joint section of M1 and M7, exit Budaörs:









Heavy snowfall...









Why did the driver of that Suzuki SX4 switch on the rear fog-lights in dense traffic? hno: I think it is very annoying.









Wet road surface, reduce your speed:









M1 and M7 will divide in 1km...









... actually here:









So here is the M7:









I/C M7-M0 in 500m (half covered sign by bushes... hno









Info in multiple languages: Sószórás - Salzstreuung - Gritting Road:









I fell asleep here 

So some 100km away, we are already at the Southern shore of Lake Balaton, exit Siófok-West, Zamárdi and Szántód, with ferry to the Northern shore of the lake:









Between hills:









Exit for Balatonföldvár and Bálványos, reduce your speed warning:









Approaching Viaduct Kőröshegy :banana: :









On the viaduct, you can't see sh*t from the landscape due to the weather:









Still...









End of viaduct, exit Balatonszárszó:









:cheers:


----------



## Majestic

Cool report in snowy conditions 

Nice 5 lanes section you have there in Budapest :cheers:


----------



## Timon91

Cool report! I wish we had some snow over here, so far it is only gray and sometimes a bit of rain (drizzle). I see a lot of ovals in your pics, btw :lol:


----------



## wdw35

BND said:


> M1 and M7 will divide in 1km...


Looking at the M1/M7 one can see a feature that I've seen in more places in Hungary. BALATON as a destination is written in all caps (but nothing else is). For some reason i find that at the same time funny and annoying.
Anyone know the reason why it's written like that?
Or maybe it's written like that to distinguish it from the Balaton from Heves, which would only receive normal caps road signing 


Oh, and since we're here, this one REALLY REALLY annoys me. On the M3 / M35 motorway system one cannot find a SINGLE sign pointing to RO, but there are numerous UA signs (and even SK signs, for M30 traffic!!), even though the number of UA+SK cars on M3 is a joke compared to the number of RO cars.
I mean, especially considering the very large number of Hungarian Romanians in Transylvania, i find the situation insulting.

I guess the only explanation I can see is related to the fucking useless bureaucratic pan-European corridors and TEN network shit. If anyone has other explanations... or, better yet, if anyone can do anything about this....


----------



## gramercy

^^

maybe because Balaton is a lake
maybe because there is no motorway reaching RO, but then none of them reach UA either


----------



## Timon91

If there is a future plan for one to reach UA they might already sign it, that happens in other countries as well.


----------



## Norsko

Is there any reason why this first sign (but with "1000 m" below it) is used at some places, and then the (more detailed) second one at other places. Do they not mean excacly the same? 



BND said:


> :cheers:


Great roads tough :cheers:


----------



## BND

wdw35 said:


> Looking at the M1/M7 one can see a feature that I've seen in more places in Hungary. BALATON as a destination is written in all caps (but nothing else is). For some reason i find that at the same time funny and annoying.
> Anyone know the reason why it's written like that?
> Or maybe it's written like that to distinguish it from the Balaton from Heves, which would only receive normal caps road signing
> 
> 
> Oh, and since we're here, this one REALLY REALLY annoys me. On the M3 / M35 motorway system one cannot find a SINGLE sign pointing to RO, but there are numerous UA signs (and even SK signs, for M30 traffic!!), even though the number of UA+SK cars on M3 is a joke compared to the number of RO cars.
> I mean, especially considering the very large number of Hungarian Romanians in Transylvania, i find the situation insulting.
> 
> I guess the only explanation I can see is related to the fucking useless bureaucratic pan-European corridors and TEN network shit. If anyone has other explanations... or, better yet, if anyone can do anything about this....


Balaton is not a settlement, this can be the reason. It is a major destination on M7 though (especially at summer). I don't think it is annoying at all.

Maybe RO will be signed when the M35 reaches the border (direction Oradea), or the M49 is built (direction Satu Mare). The main road going to Romania is No. 43 (future M43), which branches off M5, RO is definitely signed there. As you see, we love ovals 



Norsko said:


> Is there any reason why this first sign (but with "1000 m" below it) is used at some places, and then the (more detailed) second one at other places. Do they not mean excacly the same?
> Great roads tough :cheers:


It seems to be a new habit. At the 1000m sign the major destination of the motorway (here Nagykanizsa) and the next exit (Balatonszárszó, Balatonőszöd) is signed too. At 500m and "0m" these are not signed, just the settlements near the exit. I have seen such signs only on newly built sections (1-2 years old). Remembers me on the German system, which is a good example to be followed


----------



## Norsko

^^ Thanks! That makes sence. I ve been wondering about this after working my way trough this thread


----------



## Verso

Nice weather, BND.  The record in ovals is still Austria though. :lol: Though I also miss RO on Budapest bypass, but maybe the problem is that it's in too many directions. But then again, Slovakia is also in three main directions, Austria in two and Croatia in two. We also have Austria and Croatia in two main directions from Ljubljana, but we also sign the Austrian and Croatian destinations (Villach, Graz, Zagreb, Rijeka), so there's no confusion. But signing Košice or Osijek already in Budapest would be a bit odd... you don't even have Bratislava.


----------



## wdw35

BND said:


> The main road going to Romania is No. 43 (future M43)


I disagree with this statement. I believe there is more RO-HU traffic on the M3/M35 corridor than on the M43.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think the three major border crossings are more or less equally important;

Mako
Bors
Satu Mare

, and should all be replaced by motorways.


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## SeanT

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/748/Folyamatban_2009_02.jpg
..So Here is the recent map of hungarian existing and upcoming roads.
Dark Blue: Motor/Express-ways
Green: Main roads
Blue: Bridges
Red: Motorways/Expressways present time


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

^^

Yellow box: U/C
White box: Waiting for bid (Is this the correct expression?)


----------



## wdw35

A 7 km Mako east bypass is also under construction? Hmmm... that's not a very good sign in regards to when the rest of M43 (Mako - o/h) will be built...


----------



## BND

wdw35 said:


> A 7 km Mako east bypass is also under construction? Hmmm... that's not a very good sign in regards to when the rest of M43 (Mako - o/h) will be built...


That bypass is part of the M43 project. The 1st phase of M43 will be built till Makó (will be ready in 2010 AFAIK) and the second phase to the border (2012). That bypass won't substitute the Makó-border section.


----------



## wdw35

BND said:


> That bypass is part of the M43 project. The 1st phase of M43 will be built till Makó (will be ready in 2010 AFAIK) and the second phase to the border (2012). That bypass won't substitute the Makó-border section.


My point was that having the Mako bypass built indicates that a few years will pass until the second stage will be built (I am not sure 2012 is realistic).


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## Majestic

I've noticed that M7 in Budapest suburbs has kind of unusual routing. It literally cuts right through 2 big residential neighbourhoods. Was this section built yet before the sprawl existed? Homes are extremely close to the motorway there. Are sound walls built there to reduce noise pollution?











I made an alternative route of the road which bypasses the suburbs. Better solution in my opinion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I also wonder how old those suburbs are. Budapest has quite a large suburban area. Did they already exist in communist times? Other cities in the region doesn't seem to have that many suburbs.


----------



## gramercy

the city shown here (Érd) literally grew around the highway in the last 10-15 years, partly (i guess) because of the access

The first sections of M7 and M1 (and M3 around the F1 circuit) were build with little consideration to any sort of pollution (noise or otherwise).

The fact of the matter is, there wont be a rerouting because it would be astronomical and its not like there are no other examples in the world. The best we can hope for is that some sections (most notably the M5) will be covered completely with a park like in münchen. But thats not in the near future. 

M100 will provide somewhat of an alternative route, that is alternative of the M0 not the M7 of course.


----------



## gramercy

also the google map is late, the area around the M1-M0 crossing where the red line goes is undergoing major developments. Plus the area between the 2 highways near the lake will see over 1 bn eur investment and will be completely built up. 

they hope the future high speed rail line between bp and wien will have a station there, but as for now it will only have a new station on the traditional railline


----------



## gramercy

as for the suburbs

budapest was much smaller until the 1950s when they joined it with the adjacent villages and towns 
if you look around in google earth, you will see that the city has very different texture at different places
the old town on the hill is from the 17-1800s;*then the area within the first circular road was built up during the late 1800s and early 1900s; then you can see examples of bauhaus from the 30s and 'szocreál' from the 50s; most of the communist blocks were built from 1960s to 1990s; 
then you can see lots of detached houses, the remains of the villages and towns that were joined. the commie blocks were mostly put in the 'gaps'
another thing is the industrial areas, but i wont go into that 

anyway, budapest has a very visible road structure of ringroads and avenues. the oldest one is from the late 1800s the newest one is the M0. there are plans to build two more (!) ringroads between the M0 and Hungária körút

as for the agglomeration, that parly grew with the population in communist times
but in the last 2 decades budapest proper lost about half a million people, some of which due to people dieing but most of it because people moved out to suburbia

budapest has a _very_ good s-bahn system (3 suburban light rail + 11 rail lines), lots of buses and actually even the traffic jams arent that bad;*so lots of people were motivated to move

i dont think this is a bad thing, downtown should become much greener and have a much less population density: small flats should be converted into big lofts and hotels, that sort of thing


----------



## gramercy

BTW they have announced the competition for the RE-construction of the M0 SW section, between M1 and M5

today its 2x2 asphalt, after reconstruction it will be 2x(3+1) concrete
its 30 kms and it will include a new bridge on the Danube

cost estimate is half a billion EUR


----------



## Majestic

^^ 2x(3+1) = 3 lanes each direction plus a shoulder?

Why is the pavement being changed to concrete - too many potholes? 

Are they going to renovate one carriageway at a time? Traffic is already over the capacity there, guess drivers are going to experience massive jams...


----------



## gramercy

^^^^ 

yes, 3 lanes plus emergency lane, both directions
as far as i know, first they will build the 'new' side, 4 lanes
then they will redirect the traffic onto the new side
then tear up the old side and completely rebuild it 

then it will be 8 lanes in a 2x(3+1) configuration


there are actually no potholes on this section, the asphalt is quite good here
but the concrete will not require much work for at least 50 years, which is a huge advantage: asphalt under this kind of pressure has to be redone every 8-12 years


----------



## wdw35

Concrete is a much better solution for the level of traffic that the Budapest bypass will experience.
I am sure that during the widening, 2x2 profile will be provided for the entire period (albeit with no shoulder and reduced lane widths, maybe even down to 3 m). I don't think that during the widening project in the M6 area of M0 really affected traffic.

Edit: gramercy posted simultaneously


----------



## SeanT

Yes I´ve met the same enthusiasme in every statements regarding concret-motorways so let´s hope they know what they talk about:lol:


----------



## RawLee

Update on M6 by Aladar



Aladar said:


> Fresh M6's pictures on bama.hu:
> 
> Sztráda: eljött a látványos munkák ideje
> 
> Himesháza/Székelyszabar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduct Belvárdgyula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full gallery


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I sometimes wonder if it ain't cheaper to just dump a huge amount of sand instead of making those low viaducts...


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> I sometimes wonder if it ain't cheaper to just dump a huge amount of sand instead of making those low viaducts...


Well,thats about 10m high. I think an embankment of such height made of earth must have a year or so to consolidate. We dont have the luxury of time. And this way,the farmers still can get through.


----------



## Majestic

ChrisZwolle said:


> I sometimes wonder if it ain't cheaper to just dump a huge amount of sand instead of making those low viaducts...


Nah, ground works are very expensive and you would need thousands of dump trucks and millions of cubic meters to put up a dike like this.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ Do you want to tell to a netherlander how expensive a dike? :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> We dont have the luxury of time.


yeah.
it have to be ready in a year, so every budapester will be able to get into his car and hurry to pecs to see the next hungarian fiasco... :lol:


----------



## gramercy

it is indeed puzzling

the political reasons are obvious, and we will pay for it with higher maintenance costs. brilliant....


----------



## keber

RawLee said:


> Well,thats about 10m high. I think an embankment of such height made of earth must have a year or so to consolidate.


True only, if you build on difficult marchland. On normal ground you don't need much time for consolidation, if you use stony material (even viaduct needs some time to be constructed).
In normal situations it is much cheaper to build a 10 meter embankment than a viaduct (even by factor of 2). For landowners, animals and water to cross under motorway it is enough to build 10 or 20 meters long bridge.

But usually decisions are done by politicians and lobbyist, not experts.


----------



## keber

Majestic said:


> Nah, ground works are very expensive and you would need thousands of dump trucks and millions of cubic meters to put up a dike like this.


Millions? :lol:
Around 50.000 cubic meters for 100 m long and 10 m high motorway embankment. Multiply that with 30-50 € per cubic m and see the price then compare it with some bridge and viaduct costs.


----------



## Timon91

I have a question: can you drive from Zagreb to Budapest using only motorways? If not, where are the gaps? And does anyone have pictures of this stretch? Thanks


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, the A7 was completed last year. Croatian A4 was already finished. Actually, you can drive from Miskolc or Debrecen to Rijeka or Split without exiting the motorway.


----------



## Qtya

H123Laci said:


> AADT of M5 between BP and Kecskemét is 40-50.000...
> 
> this volume doesnt recquire a 3rd lane, we have many more important tasks to do...


Statistics, statisticks... Made by the KSH maybe?  You don't want to know how KSH is doing his charts... hno: Anyway... Trucks overtaking all the way until Kecskemét... Be my guest, drive on it every day, and then let me know what do you think...


----------



## Qtya

Heading home on Main road 6...









Construction works of the future M6 Motorway...



One of the new Fords of Hungary's "Finests"... I was stuck behind him for like 25 kms...





Entering Paks... Which reminds me of a stupid knock-knock joke... 

Knock-knock! 
-Who's there?
+Active! 
-Active who?
+Radio-active!

:lol:

Ok, that's not funny at all...

So Hungary's only Nuclear power plant(4 blocks) is in the city of Paks...



This guy is funny! (Or some one else...) And how true he is! Just think about it!





Main road 6 with the Danube...



Arriving to Main road 6 - M8 Motorway junction... Dunaújváros, which is built mainly around the Dunaferr Steel plant...







Entering M8... 

From here you'll see pics of M8 and M6... Nothing new, I have posted photos about these motorways several times before...











Racing one of MÁV's STADLER Flirts... 



"Beautiful" scenery... M6 with MOL Hungarian Oil Co's refinery at Százhalombatta... Actually it's proved to be more efficient then ÖMV's one at Schwechat!  Ok, that was dick measuring...



Snow clouds in the middle of March...





M0... hno: No comment...



THE END! (for now)


----------



## Qtya

H123Laci said:


> AADT of M5 between BP and Kecskemét is 40-50.000...
> 
> this volume doesnt recquire a 3rd lane, we have many more important tasks to do...


I'm not saying it's top priority, that would obviously be false, but it would still be very important...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Weird speedometer.. First it goes into steps of 10, then 20, then 30? I haven't driven a car yet which had that too...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> AADT of M5 between BP and Kecskemét is 40-50.000...
> 
> this volume doesnt recquire a 3rd lane, we have many more important tasks to do...


Lol, 40k - 50k is considered a very quiet freeway in NL 

Seriously, we have 2x2 motorways ranging from 80 k to 110 k...hno:


----------



## Timon91

Weird speedometer indeed 

Thanks for the beautiful report, Qtya! :cheers:


----------



## Verso

It's funny to see 60 km/h so high on the speedometer (1/3 of it), at half you're only on 100 km/h, but then it suddenly reaches 280 km/h.  No recession for Qtya.  M6 looks great, btw! :cheers2:


----------



## x-type

well, most newer VW's and Audis have that. i more wonder about crowd at M5, and 140 km/h seems easily reachable speed


----------



## PLH

The piont of this speedometer is that lower speeds were to be easily seen. Pretty useful thing.


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> Statistics, statisticks... Made by the KSH maybe?  You don't want to know how KSH is doing his charts... hno: Anyway... Trucks overtaking all the way until Kecskemét... Be my guest, drive on it every day, and then let me know what do you think...


I wont argue with feelings... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lol, 40k - 50k is considered a very quiet freeway in NL
> 
> Seriously, we have 2x2 motorways ranging from 80 k to 110 k...hno:


well, you are "the another side of the horse", so you are not a good example for right development scheduling... :lol:

but I think we can wait for 60-70k before starting widening...

the problem is that we are neglecting our main roads and focusing only on motorways... hno:


----------



## RawLee

Actually,on M5,the traffic is high. In Pest county,it can reach 40000 vehicles. Ok,thats not much,but this translates to 53000 unit vehicles,meaning there's a lot of trucks on it. Even in Bács-Kiskun county,there's always a 10000 unit vehicle difference between the numbers. There's a constant presence of 5-10000 trucks/buses(heavier than 3,5t),~25% of which are heavy trucks(camion).


----------



## gramercy

couple of pix from NW hungary, today


leaving my home town Tatabánya on main road nr 1.









mediocre asphalt here










main road nr 1. north of Tatabánya
brand new layer of asphalt from last autumn










































main road nr 1. ducking underneath Budapest-Wien main railroad


















turning off main road nr 1. toward my home village Szárliget










typical hungarian rural road connecting villages to main roads: mediocre asphalt, nothing fancy, paint only in the middle


















me speeding


















same rural road ducking under the same railroad line (bp-wien)










horsemen turn left 










turning off the rural road and into my home village Szárliget










the unfortunate reality: very very bad asphalt quality, the errors from last winter have just been "fixed" (yea, quotes) as evidenced on the right side of the picture
also my car is dirty


















turning onto the street where i grew up, hill in the bg










the "instrument", the street where i grew up and the house where i grew up










highway M1 north of Tatabánya









biggest bird in 10.000 mile radius









M1 again


















nearing accident between Tata and Tatabánya, M1

























past the site of accident










destination: Tata










thats all i could manage after watching BSGs final ep


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Actually,on M5,the traffic is high. In Pest county,it can reach 40000 vehicles. Ok,thats not much,but this translates to 53000 unit vehicles,meaning there's a lot of trucks on it. Even in Bács-Kiskun county,there's always a 10000 unit vehicle difference between the numbers. There's a constant presence of 5-10000 trucks/buses(heavier than 3,5t),~25% of which are heavy trucks(camion).


yeah, this is the hungarian truck alley... 

a little bit small (volume) but its ours...

(oops: its not ours, its AKA's, it will be ours about 20 years later... :lol


----------



## H123Laci

gramercy said:


>


Ive been at that lookout tower on the hilltop, but I didnt dare to climb up to the top...
I gave up at halfway up... :lol:


----------



## Verso

Too many pics today.  I think that pavement is pretty normal, gramercy. And what's that bird made of?


----------



## gramercy

bronze


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> I think that pavement is pretty normal, gramercy.


yeah, I think it too...
maybe I should post some photo of a really bad pavement... (we have plenty around my hamlet... :nuts


----------



## RawLee

Nice pics,gramercy!



H123Laci said:


> yeah, this is the hungarian truck alley...
> 
> a little bit small (volume) but its ours...
> 
> (oops: its not ours, its AKA's, it will be ours about 20 years later... :lol


My point is that if we have 1500 trucks,and the following distance between them is the same as their length,that means its useless for every other vehicles because of the potential speed difference(130 vs 90) That means,that 1500 truks take up the space of 3000.

I think the official capacity estimations dont take the following distance of trucks into consideration (it is useless for other vehicles). Even if they keep 50-100 m following distance,that wont be used. This lowers the capacity of the road drastically. If a truck is 25m long,that means 125m is "lost" due to 1 single truck.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gramercy, you drive a diesel car?


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> I was driving around 11O km/hs, and police where making pics of the speeders around the future MO-M31 junction... I'm not sure...


I saw them too yesterday...


----------



## Verso

Qtya said:


> 11O km/h





Qtya said:


> MO





Qtya said:


> For 1OOOO% sure?


You mean 110 km/h, M0 and 10000%?


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> You mean 110 km/h, M0 and 10000%?


Yes, but stupid MacBook can't write out the zero, when using Hungarian keyboard layout... Sometimes I don't care and write an 'O'...


----------



## Verso

At least you have a good reason.


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> At least you have a good reason.


I'm not an idiot... Just lazy...


----------



## gramercy

use an iMac then


----------



## Qtya

gramercy said:


> use an iMac then


No way... I'm fed up with unmovable machines...


----------



## gramercy

im fed up with small screens... i used an iBook 12" for 3 years, i cant believe i designed websites on that one

oh well


----------



## Qtya

gramercy said:


> im fed up with small screens... i used an iBook 12" for 3 years, i cant believe i designed websites on that one
> 
> oh well


I use a black 2.4 GHz 13-inch MacBook, and love it...

But let's get on with the original topic...


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> Be my guest, drive on it every day, and then let me know what do you think...


maybe you think that we are rich enough to build "luxury" motorways for high speed... (for the high society...)

but unfortunately we are poor so we should build motorways only for capacity...
(which means that some of them are crowded in peak periods and you cant drive continously at 130km/h...)

Maybe you should leave the motorways to get real image of our road network...

for example the #31 main road which I use everyday and which is the main artery for the "Tápió valley" and the "Jászság"...

be my guest and take THIS detour on your way home in the evening peak...

and "then let me know what you think..." 

notes:

the A-B section recquires a complete new alignment for the #31 main road which bypasses the 6 settlements...
(official schedule: after 2013)

the B-C section recquires a new main road wich will be part of the future *leányvár-bicske-batta-újhartyán*-nagykáta-hatvan outer ring of budapest...
(official schedule: unknown)
(the bold section must be a motorway, the remaining section can be a main road...)


----------



## Qtya

H123Laci said:


> and "then let me know what you think..."


So now we are talking about peak hours... What do you think M5 looks like at the same time?


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> So now we are talking about peak hours... What do you think M5 looks like at the same time?


youve started to speak about peaks... :lol:
(I suppose you dont want to state that the M5 is very busy in the out of peak periods too...)

but there are some huge difference between the M5 and the 31:

M5: - the AADT is only 50-60% of its nominal capacity
- good quality pavement
- bypasses settlements

31: - the AADT is 100% of its nominal capacity (or above)
- extremely bad quality pavement (check it if you dont believe)
- goes straight through the settlements

so I dont understand your problem... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

^^ and currently the main problem with the M5 is the common section with the M0... (between the ICs of the old and new M0)

this easily couses traffic jams...

the new shortcut section of the M0 between the M5 and 51 will solve this problem in 2011...


----------



## Qtya

I'm not saying M31 is unnecessary... I'm just saying M5 would definitely need a third lane...


----------



## H123Laci

^^ M31 and 31 are NOT paralell... M31 will help nothing on 31...


----------



## gramercy

heading east from Tatabánya on road nr 1.









brand new layer of asphalt from last autumn









there's a restaurant at the right side of the road, also the longest hiking road (blue stripe) in the country goes through here










long straight sections like this are characteristic of road nr 1.'s inner section (toward Budapest) since originally (1970s) it was intended to be a half-profile motorway (in the 1980s they decided to build M1 on an alternate route)










left is my village, in front of me is a jackass who cut me off: just turned onto the road while i was doing the outside of 130kph, i had to use the ABS










road nr. 1 - M1 intersection near Bicske, near a logistics park


















nearing a roundabout at Bicske


----------



## Qtya

H123Laci said:


> ^^ M31 and 31 are NOT paralell... M31 will help nothing on 31...


True! My bad... Sorry!


----------



## RawLee

To shake the topic a bit up,here are some news:

-It is possible that construction of M3 Nyíregyháza-Vásárosnamény could start this year.
-tender for study of M9 Kaposvár-Szekszárd(M6) issued
-tender for planning of M8 Szolnok(M4)-Kecskemét(M5) issued
-tender of construction of M9 between main road 51 and 54 issued
-plannig of western M0 started
-planners of M9 sections Szombathely-Vasvár and Kaposvár-Nagykanizsa(M7) had been choosen


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> To shake the topic a bit up,here are some news:
> 
> -It is possible that construction of M3 Nyíregyháza-Vásárosnamény could start this year.
> -tender for study of M9 Kaposvár-Szekszárd(M6) issued
> -tender for planning of M8 Szolnok(M4)-Kecskemét(M5) issued
> -tender of construction of M9 between main road 51 and 54 issued
> -plannig of western M0 started
> -planners of M9 sections Szombathely-Vasvár and Kaposvár-Nagykanizsa(M7) had been choosen


- For M3: "It is possible?" I thought it was for sure! This is a PPP project (similar to the M6 sections) so it shouldn't be affected by the state budget.
- What about M0 south 2x3 widening works??


----------



## RawLee

wdw35 said:


> - What about M0 south 2x3 widening works??


Construction tender for it has been issued 3 days ago for section M6-main road 51. I couldnt find articles about the other sections,but I'm pretty sure they will be on tender in the close future.
M31 is also under construction.


----------



## gramercy

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/754/Folyamatbankozut2.jpg

state of roadworks as of 2009.03.31.
yellow bg - under construction
white bg with frame - various advanced stages before construction

purple text - expressways
green text - regular roads
blue text - bridges

aggregate KMs are on the right side


----------



## Radish2

Is there a motorway from Hungary to Slovenia or isn´t it constructed yet? It would be great so I can go through the great Alps and Slovenia, go over Maribor and use the Hungary route after that.


----------



## Verso

Is Radi avoiding Croatia?  There's M7+M70 to Slovenia (and A5 in Slovenia), but if you're coming from Serbia or Romania it's quite a detour over Budapest or driving on ordinary roads in southern Hungary.


----------



## Radish2

so there are no motorways in southern Hungary? If not I have to go thorugh Budapest and then get to Maribor and drive on the awesome Sloveninan motorways and see the awesome alps.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Is Radi avoiding Croatia?  There's M7+M70 to Slovenia (and A5 in Slovenia), but if you're coming from Serbia or Romania it's quite a detour over Budapest or driving on ordinary roads in southern Hungary.


But he might see the construction of M6 and M9!


----------



## RawLee

Radish2 said:


> so there are no motorways in southern Hungary? If not I have to go thorugh Budapest and then get to Maribor and drive on the awesome Sloveninan motorways and see the awesome alps.


Maybe in 5-10 years.

EDIT:









(first post)


----------



## panda80

Radish2 said:


> so there are no motorways in southern Hungary? If not I have to go thorugh Budapest and then get to Maribor and drive on the awesome Sloveninan motorways and see the awesome alps.


in order to avoid croatian tolls i would go on that route:maribor-ptuj-varazdin-koprivnica-virovitica-osijek-vukovar-ilok.these route will save you some time and fuel as the detour via budapest is quite long.


----------



## x-type

panda80 said:


> in order to avoid croatian tolls i would go on that route:maribor-ptuj-varazdin-koprivnica-virovitica-osijek-vukovar-ilok.these route will save you some time and fuel as the detour via budapest is quite long.


and you will loose at least 2 hours. D2 from Ilok to Našice is in disasterous condition. from Našice to Dubrava Križovljanska (SLO border) is in excellent condition, but congested, rarely out of inhabited places, dangerous and full of police. and you have one larger part about 15 km long between Koprivnica and Ludbreg under major reconstruction.
i took that road one week ago and it was really hard to drive. i took A3 to go back without thinking.


----------



## panda80

x-type said:


> and you will loose at least 2 hours. D2 from Ilok to Našice is in disasterous condition. from Našice to Dubrava Križovljanska (SLO border) is in excellent condition, but congested, rarely out of inhabited places, dangerous and full of police. and you have one larger part about 15 km long between Koprivnica and Ludbreg under major reconstruction.
> i took that road one week ago and it was really hard to drive. i took A3 to go back without thinking.


yes, but it's still a good salalry 10e/hour of just sitting on a car chair.
and you can better admire the landscape(even if in that part is not spectacular) than from the motorway.when are the construction works between koprivnica and ludbreg going to be finished?i'm gonna pass through there on 1st of may.


----------



## x-type

panda80 said:


> yes, but it's still a good salalry 10e/hour of just sitting on a car chair.
> and you can better admire the landscape(even if in that part is not spectacular) than from the motorway.when are the construction works between koprivnica and ludbreg going to be finished?i'm gonna pass through there on 1st of may.


i doubt. i have mentioned that D2 is quite unpleasant to drive (i gave you the reasons).
works are going on since last year. i think it could be finnished soon. if it is not yet, there are no major works left anymore


----------



## gramercy

panda80 said:


> yes, but it's still a good salalry 10e/hour of just sitting on a car chair.


what job is that?


----------



## wdw35

gramercy said:


> http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/754/Folyamatbankozut2.jpg
> 
> state of roadworks as of 2009.03.31.


Link not working?

Found this, maybe it's the same:

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/754/kozutfriss.jpg


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## H123Laci

Radish2 said:


> so there are no motorways in southern Hungary?



GOOGLE is your friend...


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Maybe in 5-10 years.


dream on... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> However, after eight years of continous achievements, 2009 will be the first year (after 2000) in which no new motorway lane will open in Hungary.


elections are in 2010... :lol:



> The development of the M3 "east of the eastern-most point of the continuous EU motorway network" will reduce the travel times to Romania and Ukraine, albeit by a little amount, since the existing national road from Nyiregyhaza to Vaja and then to Vasarosnameny allows traffic to flow in good conditions.


yeah, money wasting... :bash:



> The tremendous amount of money spent in constructing the M6 motorway corridor, in reality hardly justified as a motorway given its current traffic levels,


yeah, money wasting too... :bash:



> As an added bonus, the development of the M6 - M60 motorway system will aid in the success of the "Pecs - The EU cultural capital of the year 2010" program.


this CultyCapital will be a huge sux... :bash:



> And on top of all mentioned above, the consolidation of the Budapest motorway bypass system, by the addition of the M31 motorway, and especially by the major upgrade of the M0 section between motorways M1 and M5 will tremendously aid in the smooth flow of traffic entering Budapest from the five important motorway axes (or six, if one is to count the northbound 2A).


true. these are the most important tasks... :banana:



> The extension of the M35 motorway should be undertaken with high priority, as the construction of the Transylvania Motorway in Romania, currently the largest road project in the European Union, seems to be taking place at a high pace.


nope.
the M4 should be built very fast to connect with the transylvanian motorway...




> Acknowledging the biased importance of the west - east traffic, the development of the northern section of the M0 Budapest orbital motorway, and of the alternative west - east corridors M8 and M9 should take place as soon as possible. Failing to do so will only bring a negative impact in a short period of time.


M0west is really very important, but M8/M9 arent so...

too long, too expensive, and no traffic volume...


----------



## RawLee

If you follow the thread in the romanian section,the Transylvania motorway wont be ready in a decade...barely a 1/4 is u/c of it,and Bechtel is bitching...so M4's that section would be also a waste of money for now.


----------



## SeanT

What about the Veszprém-Szolnok M8-M4 connection? Would it be justified as a motorway bypass (Budapest) or it is not needed at the present time?


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> so M4's that section would be also a waste of money for now.


dont talk stupid... check the volumes on MR4... hno:


----------



## H123Laci

SeanT said:


> What about the Veszprém-Szolnok M8-M4 connection? Would it be justified as a motorway bypass (Budapest) or it is not needed at the present time?


it is not needed: theres the MR52 and MR62 with low volumes (about 5000)

ps: the map is incorrect: between szolnok and hu/ro border it is not M8, but M4...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> dont talk stupid... check the volumes on MR4... hno:


10000. Its only more near Debrecen. Main road 4 doesnt need motorway urgently,especially since its destiination is already served by M3/M35. It has the traffic of M30. Even main road 6 has bigger traffic than main road 4.

Motorway for main road 4 is only economical in its Pest county section.


----------



## gramercy

RawLee said:


> Motorway for main road 4 is only economical in its Pest county section.


And thats where it wont be. How shortsighted


----------



## x-type

is road 710 part of future M8?


----------



## gramercy

according to KTI's drawings, the M4 corridor has much higher traffic than road 6 or 44 for that matter:
http://www.kti.hu/index.php/szolgal...logisztika-kombinalt-szallitas-magyarorszagon


----------



## RawLee

gramercy said:


> according to KTI's drawings, the M4 corridor has much higher traffic than road 6 or 44 for that matter:
> http://www.kti.hu/index.php/szolgal...logisztika-kombinalt-szallitas-magyarorszagon


I trust "közút" in this more.


----------



## gramercy

RawLee said:


> I trust "közút" in this more.


Whats there to trust? They either have catastrophically bad figures which I dont believe, or they are good enough to judge the volume of traffic, at least comparatively.


----------



## Falusi

x-type said:


> is road 710 part of future M8?


yes

some pictures about the construction.


----------



## gramercy

Gosh, i was hoping it wasnt


----------



## panda80

RawLee said:


> .Even main road 6 has bigger traffic than main road 4.
> 
> .


yes, and MR6 is getting a motorway parralel to it.why shouldn't MR4 get one also?


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> I trust "közút" in this more.


This one is interesting:

http://www.kti.hu/uploads/images/Trendek/Negyedik/5-067.jpg

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the traffic on the M3 b/w Polgar and Nyiregyhaza is lower than on the parallel national road (?!). This is not something you see often in comparable situations.

Anyways, what a pleasure it is to drive east of the M30 / M3 junction... 

You can just set the cruise control (of the car if you have one, or yourself's) to 180(+) and just flow!... Well, except for two things:

1. That stupid tight and long right (if going east) turn near Polgar... you need to go less than 150 and be careful there (I wonder why in the world wasn't that section built straighter... must be some natural park, from what I saw on some maps).

2. Inflection points (change between curves with opposite orientations) are really fucked up on the Nyiregyhaza bypass... I really hope they will be fixed when the first major intervention will take place on this road.

Of course, the sweetest ride is always the M35. You go at about 180 and you still only hit a number of cars less than the number of your fingers on the entire stretch b/w Gorbehaza and the beginning of the Debrecen bypass.

Oh, and what a great thing, the collector/distributor motorway on the Debrecen bypass! That truly is something!! Afaik, there is nothing similar in Hungary, or this entire part of Europe, for that matter. Congrats to whoever designed those! Some of us will really be thankful for this in the medium to distant future!

To end this palinka-influenced ramble: maybe this is a bit too early, but when will someone think of widening the M1 from Budapest to Gyor to 2x3?


----------



## Verso

wdw35 said:


> Oh, and what a great thing, the collector/distributor motorway on the Debrecen bypass! That truly is something!! Afaik, there is nothing similar in Hungary, or this entire part of Europe, for that matter.


The closest is Bratislava. But I didn't know about Debrecen!


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> 10000. Its only more near Debrecen. Main road 4 doesnt need motorway urgently,especially since its destiination is already served by M3/M35. It has the traffic of M30. Even main road 6 has bigger traffic than main road 4.
> 
> Motorway for main road 4 is only economical in its Pest county section.


you talk stupid again... its more than 20,000... need no motorway, eh? hno:

M3/M35 is a 80km detour on the ártánd/Ro - BP route, so most of this traffic goes on the MR4...


----------



## H123Laci

Verso said:


> The closest is Bratislava. But I didn't know about Debrecen!


you can see it on GOOGLE... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> This one is interesting:
> http://www.kti.hu/uploads/images/Trendek/Negyedik/5-067.jpg


nice graph... (have you seen it Rawlee? :lol



> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the traffic on the M3 b/w Polgar and Nyiregyhaza is lower than on the parallel national road (?!). This is not something you see often in comparable situations.


well, thats a poor region, they dont have money for an expensive sticker... :lol: :lol: :lol:




> 1. That stupid tight and long right (if going east) turn near Polgar... you need to go less than 150 and be careful there (I wonder why in the world wasn't that section built straighter... must be some natural park, from what I saw on some maps).


that stupid tight curve is because of an alignment change...
(there is a field with protected grass... :lol 



> Of course, the sweetest ride is always the M35. You go at about 180 and you still only hit a number of cars less than the number of your fingers on the entire stretch b/w Gorbehaza and the beginning of the Debrecen bypass.
> 
> Oh, and what a great thing, the collector/distributor motorway on the Debrecen bypass! That truly is something!! Afaik, there is nothing similar in Hungary, or this entire part of Europe, for that matter. Congrats to whoever designed those! Some of us will really be thankful for this in the medium to distant future!


yeah, fucking waste of money... :bash: :bash:
but I suggest you not to speed, cause you will be severly fined!

man, you are not allowed to danger yourself by speeding on an empty motorway... :lol:



> maybe this is a bit too early, but when will someone think of widening the M1 from Budapest to Gyor to 2x3?


early...
the current (and near future) volumes doesnt recuire a third lane...


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> you talk stupid again... its more than 20,000... need no motorway, eh? hno:
> 
> M3/M35 is a 80km detour on the ártánd/Ro - BP route, so most of this traffic goes on the MR4...


You talk stupid:


----------



## H123Laci

^^ ok, some correction:
on some sections its more than 20,000 and in avareage it almost 20,000...

its just the double of MR6... hno:


----------



## RawLee

If you look at some maps,where it is 20000,there we have agglomerations of big cities, just before and after Debrecen and Nyíregyháza. That traffic wont ever go onto a motorway. The lowest amount on any road between 2 points on the route is the closest to the amount of constant trafic. We have a 5000 volume on the beginning sections in Hajdu-Bihar county,and that contains all the traffic to/from Budapest.

Here's main road 6's page. Traffic is only marginally lower. To get a proper picture of M6's future traffic,main road 56 and 57 should be taken into consideration,and main road 51 could possibly loose some traffic to M6 too,while M4's traffic would be mainly from main road 4.


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## wdw35

And, yeah, H123Laci, wth? What's up with you?
You don't seem to like any proposed or ongoing motorway project in .hu at the moment! Should all the money go to education and health? Or beggar's protection maybe, ?
I agree, a country with a sick education or health system is doomed to death. But that is not the case of Hungary.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> That traffic wont ever go onto a motorway.


you talk stupid again.
why do you think that the bp-monor/cegléd/szolnok traffic wont use the motorway?

currently the M4 is only 10km (vecsés-üllő bypass) and I use it regularly...



> Here's main road 6's page. Traffic is only marginally lower.


nope. significantly lower. about half of MR4.



> To get a proper picture of M6's future traffic,main road 56 and 57 should be taken into consideration...


why?
that traffic IS IN the traffic figues of MR6.
you dont have to add it to the traffic of MR6 again... :lol: 



> and main road 51 could possibly loose some traffic to M6 too,while M4's traffic would be mainly from main road 4.


volume on MR51 is low and is for local traffic...
M4 will get some traffic from M3/M35 which is a huge (80km) detour...


you argue against M4 with the slow development of the transylvanian motorway...

and what about the transbosnian motorway? :lol:

(the V/C corridor will only be fuctional when it will reach to ploce... till then it will be a ghost-motorway...

but the MR4 is an important international transit route ALREADY.
and it should be an official europian corridor... :bash


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> And, yeah, H123Laci, wth? What's up with you?
> You don't seem to like any proposed or ongoing motorway project in .hu at the moment! Should all the money go to education and health? Or beggar's protection maybe, ?


maybe you should read my posts more carefully... :lol:

whats your country? or is it a secret? 

I didnt tell the road budget is too high...

I just told: we shouldnt build motorways for low traffic volumes while we are in lack of bypass roads and while our main road network is a crap.

with the money we waste to ghost motorways we could solve many traffic problems...

just a little example: 
we are building the 5-10km long bypass roads in 2-3 stages in a 5-10 years interval (cause NO money), and we are building the M6 motorway in ONE 150km long stage...

thats ridiculous... :bash:


----------



## gramercy

Exactly. Classic case in point: M3 east of Nyíregyháza.

We wil build 40-50whateverish kms of full profile highway for what will be main road levels of traffic. Both northern-romania and ukraine are very poor. There is no need for a motorway NOW east of Nyíregyháza.

From the money it will take to construct M3 + 2 half profile sections east of Mátészalka, it would be possible to upgrade ALL the main roads in Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county PLUS build a new bridge round Tokaj.


But no, we will have a motorway for people to speed on and police to fine people for speeding on an EMPTY motorway.


MEANWHILE over on the 'western front' we cant afford to build a PROPER HIGHWAY, instead M85/86 will be express roads with narrow shoulders for 110 kph. GIVE ME A BREAK.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A motorway is so much more than only traffic volumes...

traffic safety
economic development
employment
mobility of the workforce
etc.


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A motorway is so much more than only traffic volumes...
> 
> traffic safety
> economic development
> employment
> mobility of the workforce
> etc.


YES YES YES

BUT if you have LIMITED RESOURCES and a CHART with traffic volumes _MAYBE_ build the motorway where the volume DEMANDS it

because if you DONT, then the overwhealming traffic on the overcrowded sections (road 85, 86, 4, 10) will mean
less safety
less output
less employment
less mobility

see?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No need to shout. I think the busier areas should get a higher priority, just pointing out that a motorway is more than just traffic volumes, where politicians usually look at. 

But why build it now if you can build it over 10 years for twice the price?


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> A motorway is so much more than only traffic volumes...
> 
> traffic safety
> economic development
> employment
> mobility of the workforce
> etc.


Slovenians don't think so


----------



## Verso

Oh stfu already, you're obsessed with us. No one cares what Slovenians think in a Hungarian thread.


----------



## jpeter

Verso said:


> Oh stfu already, you're obsessed with us. No one cares what Slovenians think in a Hungarian thread.


thats right :hahaha:


----------



## x-type

uf, i just wanted to warn chris that he was not right because i guess slovenians are wise enough and they know what they're doing (and it is opposite from chris's claims). i'm sorry if i was misunderstood


----------



## pijanec

And in what point Slovenia differs? We will not build motorways on sections where there are not enough traffic.


----------



## x-type

pijanec said:


> And in what point Slovenia differs? We will not build motorways on sections where there are not enough traffic.


well, ask chris (and whole world except slovenia), he said that traffic volume is not the only parameter for motorway construction


----------



## wdw35

H123Laci said:


> maybe you should read my posts more carefully... :lol:
> 
> whats your country? or is it a secret?
> 
> I didnt tell the road budget is too high...
> 
> I just told: we shouldnt build motorways for low traffic volumes while we are in lack of bypass roads and while our main road network is a crap.
> 
> with the money we waste to ghost motorways we could solve many traffic problems...
> 
> just a little example:
> we are building the 5-10km long bypass roads in 2-3 stages in a 5-10 years interval (cause NO money), and we are building the M6 motorway in ONE 150km long stage...


My country is Romania, you could've obviously figured it out by now.
Well if what you say is right, then I agree... Indeed, in Hungary I've driven 95% on motorways and only 5% on national roads. Which were in outstanding condition, by the way!

So I assumed that national (and regional / local) roads in .hu were in great shape. Sorry about my mistake. 

But still...


----------



## pijanec

x-type said:


> well, ask chris (and whole world except slovenia), he said that traffic volume is not the only parameter for motorway construction


On the sections where we are not building motorways current roads are enough to support economic development, transit trafic, workforce mobility etc.

For example, let's take section Ptuj-Gruškovje. 9 months of the year this road is virtually empty even during morning rush. Speed limit is 90 km/h and you can easily drive at least 120 km/h all the way. When you come over to Croatia and their new motorway, speed limit is 80-100-110 km/h. That is almost the same as in Slovenia. I use Slovenian main road daily and I am almost always alone on the road. Currently, there is no need for motorway.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> A motorway is so much more than only traffic volumes...
> 
> traffic safety
> economic development
> employment
> mobility of the workforce
> etc.



you are right.

in a situation where every road is perfect quality and has enough capacity I would say: lets build some motorway to boost the economy, increase safety, ect...

but our current situation is not that nice:

most of our main roads are crap and lacks of bypasses, and some of them are heavily congested... (eg. MR4, MR10) and the road budget is very imited...

IMO in this situation the best way of spending the limited money is to build as many bypasses as possible, to renew the crap roads, to build many roundabouts, and to build motorways ONLY where the traffic volume is high enough...


----------



## gramercy

2009.04.10.

turning off of nr. 8119 towards tatabánya industrail estate









the ass of bridgestone









industrial estate backroads w/ factories


























typical 'upgraded' arterial road in a village-like section


































main road nr. 1 and M1 .. busy as always 









ok heres the real deal









tatabánya from above









railroad station (left) and mall (right)









M1


----------



## x-type

pijanec said:


> For example, let's take section Ptuj-Gruškovje. 9 months of the year this road is virtually empty even during morning rush. Speed limit is 90 km/h and you can easily drive at least 120 km/h all the way. When you come over to Croatia and their new motorway, speed limit is 80-100-110 km/h. That is almost the same as in Slovenia. I use Slovenian main road daily and I am almost always alone on the road. Currently, there is no need for motorway.


empty :lol: all those trucks must be teleported :lol: and why the hell they dont' put 120 speed limit? and safety must be just the same as at HR side :lol: :bang:


----------



## BND

Thx Chris for the correction of the title


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> No need to shout.


He was jus *emphasizing* his words... (we sometimes use caps instead of bold)



> But why build it now if you can build it over 10 years for twice the price?


the question was NOT "to build or not to build", but it was "what to build"...


----------



## RawLee

*Ongoing and starting road and motorway projects:*

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/759
(sorry for the large size,its readable only this way)


----------



## gramercy

pfúj

irtó szar grafika

és még a címben is egy akkora [email protected] nagy typo van hogy aki ezt így kiengedte az....


----------



## Atza

tudna valaki küldeni egy viszonylag pontos listát a budapesti emelt sebességű (50 km/h feletti) útszakaszokról?

előre is köszi ha létezik ilyen


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ English dude.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

^^

And don't shout!


----------



## Atza

Sorry about the Hungarian but I'm afraid You cannot help me. I just asked for a list about Budapest raised speed (>50 km/h) roads.

I know almost all of them (most of the radial avenues + the Hungária circular + Duna riverside roads, 70 km/h) but not exactly.


----------



## Atza

thx roger for your warning, sorry if i frightened you

could we make a list about these roads?


----------



## RawLee

Szentmihályi road has 60km/h on most of its sections.


----------



## Atza

List of rural motorways, expressways and raised speed main roads in Hungary


----------



## H123Laci

M31 U/C:

human powered exploration vehicles:









the M0->M31 IC:









cutting:









the same cutting 2 months later:









another cutting (under cutting):









here will be a viaduct (a bigger overpass):









a cutting again:









main road 3 and lokal railway are detoured: (to build the M31 under them)









the end of the M31 (and our exploration): the M3 at Gödöllő:











and many more photos here: http://indafoto.hu/H123Laci/m31


----------



## RawLee

How will the interchanges look? Logical would be an US style stack-like structure(so high radious,or like what M3-M35 has),with 2 lanes branching off from M0 towards M3 and the same the other way.


----------



## H123Laci

^^
http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/m31_3_godollo.jpg


----------



## gramercy

jó, talán a távoli jövőben veresegyház felé lehet majd hosszabbítani

ups, meaning: in the future it can be extended towards veresegyház

now you all learned some magyar


----------



## wdw35

Nice!
Thanks for the pics man! Good to see that progress, and the nice directional ramps layout of the M3/M31 i-change.
I really think that with intensive work they could finish M31 motorway (I know, I know, you will say expressway) this year. But that would mean some serious works on the bridges...

Now if we could just see the works on the goddamn M0 (M5 - M1) start!


----------



## Verso

I just realized that more than half of M70 is 4-laned. :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

gramercy said:


> in the future it can be extended towards veresegyház...


I think it will look like this:

there will be a (main?) road between M3(gödöllő) and M2(újtelep) bypassing szada-veresegyház-vácrátót, and making a nice connection between gödöllő and vác...

IMO this area could be improved with the *green sections*...
(connecting csomád and veresegyház to the M2 by bypassing fót...)


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> I really think that with intensive work they could finish M31 motorway (I know, I know, you will say expressway) this year. But that would mean some serious works on the bridges...


no way.
It will be a very hard work to meet the april 2010 deadline... :nuts:


----------



## Mateusz

Were signs on hungarian different in the past ? If yes, what they looked like ?


----------



## RawLee

Mateusz said:


> Were signs on hungarian different in the past ? If yes, what they looked like ?


?? What do you mean? We've been using latin alphabet for some centuries now. The only change happened is the colour of the signs on motorways,they used to be green,but now they're blue.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

Mateusz said:


> Were signs on hungarian different in the past ? If yes, what they looked like ?


A few years ago everything had green signs. Now the motorways has blue.


----------



## gramercy

not exactly motorway pictures, but road construction nonetheless
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389944&page=147


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Non-motorways are welcome too


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle

Nice pix in Your personal gallery, grat 

2 questions:

Why you use "Expressway" and "Priority road" signs together? We use only one of them at the same place because of their different meaning.

What does the green line means on the middle of some road?


----------



## RawLee

An interesting text...wonder if you notice the funny thing:


----------



## Verso

Palin?


----------



## Timon91

Great Sarah Palin! Will anything become of her after the lost elections last year? I hope that the Republicans elect her as the presidential candidate in 2012 - it will be a very easy win for Obama


----------



## H123Laci

^^ I like Barack Obama... hmmm...Palinka... :lol:


----------



## Qtya

*Few pics of the u/c M31*









http://automenedzser.hu/hirek/20090519_igy_epitik_m31.aspx


----------



## Qtya

*Few of Aladar's pics of the u/c M6 Motorway*



Aladar said:


> *M6 U/C * 05.02.2009
> 
> Pár kép Szekszárd-Keletről és a Sió-hídról:
> 
> Szekszárd-East interchange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carriageway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sió bridge:



^^:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Nice



> Pár kép Szekszárd-Keletről és a Sió-hídról


I always get the idea that the Hungarians were betting somewhere in the past who could develop the language with the most accents


----------



## Qtya

^^"Few pics of Szekszárd-East and the Sió-bridge" :lol:


----------



## gramercy

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## Timon91

I've heard that it's almost impossible to learn Hungarian. I guess that this person was right :lol:


----------



## RawLee

Timon91 said:


> I've heard that it's almost impossible to learn Hungarian. I guess that this person was right :lol:


Countless millions through history and 13 or so million people currently managed to do so,so impossible is a bit exaggerated.


----------



## Timon91

Of course, when you're brought up with Hungarian it's not such a big deal. However, when you're grown up and your native language is a completely different kind of language, it's close to impossible to become fluent at it.


----------



## RawLee

I've learned english and some german:dunno: german is logical until a point,but english is simply chaotic,yet I speak it. My language looks difficult,has difficult laws,that you dont even have to learn,everything comes by itself. Every letter pronounced the very same way always,all letters pronounced,no gender...


----------



## Qtya

Don't start the prefixes and suffixes BS... :lol: I hate grammer!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

gramercy said:


> árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


I almost swallowed my tongue on this one...


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> I almost swallowed my tongue on this one...


árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


"á" is like the "a" from german "aber","í" is simply a long "i" the german "die","ű" is long "ü" from "über","ő" is long "ö" from any german word,"ú" long "u" from "und","ó" is long "o" from "ober",and "é" is...well,thats different not just in length. I cant think of any example for it,it is a cross between the long "i"(so "í") and the "e". Basically,if you close your mouth half the way between the "e" and "i",you get this sound.

BTW,it means flood-resistant mirror-drill...


----------



## BND

^^ Yes and these 2 words are used to test if all characters appear correctly (like when installing a new font), since they contain all the "special" characters (á,é,í,ó,ö,ő,ü,ű), and has no meaning so easy to remember


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép
> 
> 
> "á" is like the "a" from german "aber","í" is simply a long "i" the german "die","ű" is long "ü" from "über","ő" is long "ö" from any german word,"ú" long "u" from "und","ó" is long "o" from "ober",and "é" is...well,thats different not just in length. I cant think of any example for it,it is a cross between the long "i"(so "í") and the "e". Basically,if you close your mouth half the way between the "e" and "i",you get this sound.
> 
> BTW,it means flood-resistant mirror-drill...


You didn't explain the difference between ö and ő, ü and ű.
Is ő longer than ö?


----------



## RawLee

Yes,its just length. Point(s) above the letter=short,line(s) above the letter=long.


----------



## Qtya

On my way to Miskolc, I made some pics of the u/c M3-M31 interchange...









The Beauty... Half way to Miskolc...



Coming back from Miskolc on the boring M30...











You guys are always with me... :lol:













Leaving M30, entering M3...


----------



## Qtya

Sorry for the photo quality... I should have cleaned the windscreen...


----------



## wdw35

gramercy said:


> starting from the industrial back-end of tatabánya
> ...
> and a typical small road....it wont break your car...not immediatly but over time......


Very nice and informative post!
Keep bringing these on... especially if on regional or local roads!


----------



## wdw35

Qtya said:


> Coming back from Miskolc on the boring M30...



Do you ever have to overtake on the M30... by going with a speed below 160 kmph?

And like what is the AADT on that road? 3000?


----------



## x-type

gramercy said:


> a slice of america. a rather fattening slice, but still





a slice of Russia









a slice of UK









a slice of Germany


----------



## Qtya

*Main road 61 Kaposvár bypass (later maybe M9)*

Credit to *toomee*!



toomee said:


>


----------



## x-type

what is general speed limit at Kaposvár bypass?


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

wdw35 said:


> Do you ever have to overtake on the M30... by going with a speed below 160 kmph?
> 
> And like what is the AADT on that road? 3000?


10000 vehicle (14000 unit) a day.


----------



## Falusi

x-type said:


> what is general speed limit at Kaposvár bypass?


This is an expressway so the general speed limit is 110km/h except this roundabout. Which will be upgraded to a full IC at the consctruction of Kaposfüred bypass which is U/C, and it will be open in 2010 Q4.


----------



## x-type

and what is situation with M9 - when could we expect some works on it? and what is the plan - will it go more to west from Kaposvár, maybe to Nagykanizsa? or to south to Barcs?


----------



## gramercy

dont let this map fool you, the segments of m9 will be half profile, not full profile, but these are expected until 2013


----------



## Falusi

x-type said:


> and what is situation with M9 - when could we expect some works on it? and what is the plan - will it go more to west from Kaposvár, maybe to Nagykanizsa? or to south to Barcs?


Now the section between main road 51 and main road 54 is tendered to construction and the section between Kaposvár and Szekszárd is tendered to planning.

In far future it will go from Kaposvár to Nagykanizsa, Zalaegerszeg, Vasvár, A Border. (Proposed hungarian road-system in 2034)


----------



## gramercy

donaldinio said:


> ^^ when done Hungary will have dense complete network (even today network is very good)
> congratulations


there is room for improvement, believe me
not to mention the traditional main road network (ring roads!, we lack at least 500 o them) and the small roads


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh Yeah









Letenye


----------



## Sponsor

Falusi said:


> This is an expressway so the general speed limit is 110km/h


Pretty much for those single carriageway no shoulder sections. IMO this shouldn't be signed as epressway (or should have 90 km/h speed limit on single- and 100 km/h on dual- carriageway).


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Oh Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letenye


Wow. Was the picture taken recently? There was a heavy storm in NE Slovenia, which caused severe damage. I'd turn for Zagreb here, rather than Ljubljana.


----------



## gramercy

its a so-called supercell, which occurs ~100 times yearly in hungary


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

gramercy said:


> http://www.kti.hu/uploads/images/Trendek/Masodik/2-164.jpg


I think the 2007-2013 construction period (includiing PPP) will delete tte purpule from this map.


----------



## toomee

*M9 expressway + M0D sign*

I took some pictures on M9 expressway and a graphic electric sign from M0 south section. Sorry for the quality, but the weather was awful.


































M9-M6 junction



















































Szent László bridge

















The end of the road









And an electric sign from M0 south expressway


----------



## X236K

Guys, I drove through Hungary last weekend. M7 is nice, I think that Czech construction companies should go and see that road to take some lessons. Few questions:

1) what is the M0 construction schedule?
2) is M2 going to be extended to a regular 2x2 highway in future?
3) any shortcut between M7 and M2? I spent an hour trying to find my way thorough Budapest (having neither map nor navigation). It was pretty easy as the marking is nice but the way took too long.
4) do all new highways in Hungary have asphalt pavement? How about the quality? My experience from Czech is that asphalt pavement is much more smooth BUT requires repavement after 10 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ehm, you can just follow M0 all the way to M2, right? You don't even need to get through Budapest anymore...


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

1) The southern sector will be upgraded to 2*3 lanes (like around the M6). Construction will start this year.
2) Yes, but I don't know when.
3) Someone else would tell this...  Use M0. Longer, but easier...
4) Only M0 has concrete pavement, others has asphalt. The highways are well cared, but the major and minor roads... hno:


----------



## X236K

Hey.. are you trying to tell me that M0 is finished between M7 and M2??? Google says something different!


----------



## RawLee

X236K said:


> 1) what is the M0 construction schedule?


M0 from M1 until main road 11 via M7,M6,M5,M4,M3 and M2 is ready.



> 2) is M2 going to be extended to a regular 2x2 highway in future?


Probably,it has high traffic in rush hour.



> 3) any shortcut between M7 and M2? I spent an hour trying to find my way thorough Budapest (having neither map nor navigation). It was pretty easy as the marking is nice but the way took too long.


Well,M0,though its not a "short"cut. The shortest probably is straight on M7 until the overpass start in the city,there dont take the overpass. Go straight all the way to Moszkva square,there follow the many cars up the hill,you will arrive at Margit bridge. Left at the first major junction(where the crossing overpass is),and straight until M0.

I would be straight until the major junction then left,in short,but I suspect that wouldnt help.



> 4) do all new highways in Hungary have asphalt pavement? How about the quality? My experience from Czech is that asphalt pavement is much more smooth BUT requires repavement after 10 years.


M0 east and north have concrete,and M0 south will have concrete too.


----------



## RawLee

X236K said:


> Hey.. are you trying to tell me that M0 is finished between M7 and M2??? Google says something different!


Have a look:
http://www.motorway.hu/engine.aspx?page=MOTORWAYS


----------



## X236K

RawLee said:


> Have a look:
> http://www.motorway.hu/engine.aspx?page=MOTORWAYS


:bash::bash: OMG when the hell did this happen?? Both google maps and czech mapy.cz are outdated...


----------



## RawLee

X236K said:


> :bash::bash: OMG when the hell did this happen?? Both google maps and czech mapy.cz are outdated...


Last september.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

X236K said:


> Hey.. are you trying to tell me that M0 is finished between M7 and M2??? Google says something different!


Google is perfectly outdated.


----------



## RawLee

Some nice aerial pic by NIF about M43(247 pics in the gallery!)




































(nif.hu)

And some nice pics from M6,including a completed tunnel.
http://www.teol.hu/galerialp/30620


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> Some nice aerial pic by NIF about M43(247 pics in the gallery!)


Check out that plot of land right past the bridge where no earthworks have been performed. Could it be because no land acquisition has taken place on that plot?


----------



## gramercy

its probably because of some gas pipeline


----------



## wdw35

gramercy said:


> its probably because of some gas pipeline


You're right!
If there's something more dreadful to motorway construction than expropriation, it must be utility relocation 

But here it seems to be the case of a whole plot of land, and not that pertaining to an underground utility.


----------



## Zsimi

*Our trip from Budapest to North-east Hungary*

M1 motorway





















M30 motorway



Miskolc





Lillafüred





Somewhere between Lillafüred and Aggtelek 



Ragály





Road nr 27









1 picture from Slovakia


----------



## Qwert

Great trip. It seems you even visited Slovakia


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice  Kassa = Kosice.. Good that they say that, because otherwise nobody would've known..


----------



## Alle

Some pretty idyllic small town landscapes there  .

For reasons I cant put my finger on, some of the images remind me of countryside photos I have seen from America :S .


----------



## Zsimi

Qwert said:


> Great trip. It seems you even visited Slovakia



Only the last picture was taken in slovakia


----------



## Qwert

Zsimi said:


> Only the last picture was taken in slovakia


That was clear to me, of course


----------



## RipleyLV

I made a exclusive picture for Verso.   Ljubljana is signed on 86 just after Mosonmagyaróvár exit from M1.









*M86 - Vát bypass*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great stuff!


----------



## Timon91

Over here you see these gravel roadsides as well.


----------



## Verso

RipleyLV said:


> I made a exclusive picture for Verso.   Ljubljana is signed on 86 just after Mosonmagyaróvár exit from M1.


Holy ****!  I'd never go from Mosonmagyaróvár to Ljubljana here though, but through Austria. They could sign Lend(a)va, but it's so small. As for E65, it doesn't run through Slovenia (Rédics), but avoids it over Zalaegerszeg and Nagykanizsa.


----------



## PLH

Aren't these short 2x2 section at crossings considered dangereous? Here we try to avoid such situations.


----------



## Mateusz

Is it autout that road ?


----------



## Verso

Mateusz said:


> Is it autout that road ?


No, it's half-auto*p*ut.


----------



## wdw35

Can anyone please make an english translation / explanation of the various Hungarian terms defining high speed roads? Also, placing an emphasis on what of the lower class types can be later transformed into motorways?
Ideally, if examples (or whole lists of given types - existing and planned in the medium term future) could be given, it would be great


----------



## RawLee

There are 2:
Autópálya - motorway
Autóút - expressway
There is a common term for them,meaning,as you put it,high speed road - gyorsforgalmi út
Thats all.

There is no distinction between main roads with different speed limits.

Transformation of one into an other simply depends on technological details,like curve radiuses,gradients,etc. Both motorway and expressway have clear standards.


----------



## Verso

PLH said:


> Aren't these short 2x2 section at crossings considered dangereous?


Why?


----------



## PLH

I heard a theory that people start to overtake like crazy and sometimes don't finish before the end of 2x2 section.


----------



## Verso

Those sections aren't so short (usually ~2 km) and traffic is usually light, especially if you have these sections every 5 km, not so much traffic can accumulate behind a slow vehicle.


----------



## RawLee

Actually these new roads are the first ones where the inner lane disappears,not the outer. First was M0 east. Big leap forward towards safety.


----------



## Mateusz

Is M4 near Budapest motorway or expressway ?


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> Both motorway and expressway have clear standards.


Tell me what are the "clear" standards of the expressways?
Motorways are obviously build by the TEM standards (with more or less local modifications). But for expressways (as in autout, not as in the Eastern US meaning) there is no standard. I would appreciate if one could link to such a document.


----------



## RawLee

Expressway,where it exists.


----------



## wyqtor

wdw35 said:


> Tell me what are the "clear" standards of the expressways?
> Motorways are obviously build by the TEM standards (with more or less local modifications). But for expressways (as in autout, not as in the Eastern US meaning) there is no standard. I would appreciate if one could link to such a document.


AFAIK, the only standards are that expressways are grade-separated and do not pass through towns. I think most of them usually have 1+1 lanes like normal national roads, but there are also sections with 2+2, like M0 south and a short section of M2 in direction Vác.


----------



## RawLee

wdw35 said:


> Tell me what are the "clear" standards of the expressways?
> Motorways are obviously build by the TEM standards (with more or less local modifications). But for expressways (as in autout, not as in the Eastern US meaning) there is no standard. I would appreciate if one could link to such a document.


Of course there is! Expressway means max 110,so the road must be able to support it.This means sufficiently smooth curves and gradient.

I cant provide sources,sorry.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

PLH said:


> Aren't these short 2x2 section at crossings considered dangereous? Here we try to avoid such situations.


This short section will be the future M86 (from Szombathely to Csorna). The Szeleste-Pósfa bypass is under construction (as far as I know), the uprage tender of Road 86 between Szombathely and Vát bypass is out.


----------



## Atza

I have some photos of main (and other) state roads /offtopic but perhaps anyone interested :|/

No. 2









IC of 2 - M2 - 12 (Vác-North)









No. 5 at Röszke (SRB border)









No. 5 between Röszke and Szeged (not closed  )









No. 5 between Röszke and Szeged at the kayak-canoe center (world championships were held in 1998 and 2006) (not E75 already, the parallel M5 is)









Roundabout of 5 and 502 (5 Szeged bypass)









Entering 502 from south









Roundabout of 502 and 55









502 between 55 and Kiskundorozsma (R=750 m)









Temporary ending of 502 at Kiskundorozsma (state road 5408) but you can see the embankment of the future road at the background









No. 7 at Balatonszárszó heading east









No. 7 btween Balatonszárszó and Balatonföldvár (2x2 lanes ~10 km)









No. 21 at about Pásztó









No. 21 2x2 also at about Pásztó









No. 21 at the south of Salgótarján









No. 25 between Kerecsend and Eger









No. 45 Szentes - Hódmezővásárhely









also









detto









No. 47 Algyő - Hódmezővásárhely









No. 47 Algyő - Szeged









No. 55 Leaving Szeged (2 km)









No. 55 IC of M5 near Domaszék (Szeged-West) (7 km)









No. 55 near Domaszék (11 km)









No. 55 between Domaszék and Mórahalom (with bike track) (15 km)









No. 55 in Mórahalom (20 km)









No. 55 between Ásotthalom and Tompa (37 km)


----------



## Atza

part 2

No. 61 between Kaposvár and Nagybajom /it means "my big problem" / (I don't know if the border line still broken, it was a speciality of Somogy county, No. 7 had also sections with broken border line)









No. 66 no comment









No. 66









No. 66









No. 66









state "connection road" 4413 at Nagyfa (Csongrád county)









road 4418 (Hódmezővásárhely - Kardoskút) at the Csongrád county - Békés county border (width 4 m)









4418 again at the county border bridge









road 4502 between Csongrád and Bokros









road 4521 Szegvár - Mindszent









road 4521 and railway No. 130









road 4521 with the "bus stop" from the previous photo









road 5405 (future Szeged-Soltvadkert main road 531(?)) between Forráskút and Csólyospálos before reconstruction in 2004









again









again at Forráskút









5405 at Forráskút after reconstruction in 2006









again









again









and again









5405 at the end of the reconstructed section at the county border (width 7,50 m -> 6,00 m)









road 5512 between Röszke and Mórahalom (at Nagy Széksós lake nature reserve)









5512 again









5512 - M5 IC ahead









non-Great Plain road (sorry but I live in Szeged  ) 2122 Nagylóc-Felsőtold









and the last one in part 2: 5302 between Fülöpjakab and Jakabszállás just before storm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pics. Some of them feel like the Midwest, well Hungary is probably the Midwest of Europe


----------



## x-type

Atza said:


> part 2
> 
> No. 61 between Kaposvár and Nagybajom /it means "my big problem" / (I don't know if the border line still broken, it was a speciality of Somogy county, No. 7 had also sections with broken border line)
> http://img3.tar.hu/atza/img/38384675.jpg


so it is specialty of Somogy county. i remember that those appeared somewhere in late 90es there. are they still doing tham in that way or new are again solid?


----------



## Timon91

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics. Some of them feel like the Midwest, well Hungary is probably the Midwest of Europe


Indeed 

Clear difference before and after reconstruction. Will they eventually do the whole road?


----------



## Verso

Nice pics of the route 66.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics. Some of them feel like the Midwest, well Hungary is probably the Midwest of Europe


Indeed, just change the signs and repaint the white lines in the middle to yellow and that 'No. 66' road could be a county or local road here in northeast Wisconsin.

:cheers1:

Anyways, for the smaller countries, I would say that coverage all roads should be welcome in their road threads (although I do think that there should be a German non-autobahn road thread, too!). I like seeing these places at the ground level!

:yes:

Mike


----------



## Atza

Timon91 said:


> Indeed
> 
> Clear difference before and after reconstruction. Will they eventually do the whole road?


In about the year 2400 hno: Only a 3,5 km section was reconstructed. The plans are existing but very little money spent on non-motorway roads nowadays (never was).

By the way there are some other low class connection roads in Hungary with main road charasterictics. These I know:

6604 Pécs-Abaliget (rallye track, that's why)
4428 Orosháza-Battonya (future 451 main road)
3313 Tiszaújváros-M3 motorway (to connect the city)
7459 Szentgotthárd-main road 8 (also)


----------



## gramercy

Atza said:


> In about the year 2400 hno: Only a 3,5 km section was reconstructed. The plans are existing but very little money spent on non-motorway roads nowadays (never was).


Today I drove towards a village (the only connecting road). My father said it was laid at least 50 years ago, he remembers it from his childhood.

Its bumpy, full of fixed potholes and new ones forming. Max speed is 60-70ish kph. For kms.


----------



## Zsimi

What kind of pillars (széljelző oszlop) are by the road on this picture? I've never seen them before.


----------



## Qtya

Not much, since I've already documented and photographed almost all of Hungary's motorways and highways in the past...

On my way to Dunakeszi... 





A little bit of M2...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bomber Mercedes


----------



## Mateusz

What a plate 'STUKA' 

Anyway, this road look dangerous with a barrier


----------



## nh1la

Although new Hungarian motorways look awesome, it's nice to see some ordinary countryside roads too. Good job Atza kay:


BTW why these in the middle of the road :?


Atza said:


> 5405 at Forráskút after reconstruction in 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again


----------



## Verso

To slow down traffic.


----------



## RawLee

We copied them from the austrians,they are meant to slow down the traffic. The first at a pedestrian crossing,the second when entering a settlement.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

These are present also in Romania on the sections rehabilitated recently (for example Brasov-Sibiu section)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They are called a traffic island. They are meant to accentuate the urban limits, and to slow down traffic as a part of traffic calming. These are not too bad though, I've seen much worse in NL where trucks have to slow down to 30 - 40 km/h to pass through them.


----------



## Mateusz

I like pictures from M2  Always was curious 'what this road is like'


----------



## gramercy

M2 is the future of hungarian HW construction  

'tesco value'


----------



## Qtya

Quality of our main road network sucks... Took a little trip again on M5-Main road 52-Main road 51-M8-M6-M0...

It again shocked me how poor our mainroad network's quality in the heart of the country is... hno:

M5 ok... Mild traffic...







Main road 52...







Other roads are even worse...



Heading north on Main road 51...







I just love overtaking trucks on narrow roads... 



Freight traffic is huge...









Entering M8...


----------



## Mateusz

Were those some kind of less importance national roads ?


----------



## Qtya

Mateusz said:


> Were those some kind of less importance national roads ?


No. But it is true we have main roads in much better condition... I wouldn't say that this is the average either...

Pics you have seen a thousand times... M8, Penetle-bridge, M6...

Part I.



















M8 just after the Pentele-(M8)-bridge...







Leaving (end of) M8...


----------



## Qtya

Incerdeibly boring M6...


----------



## Atza

nh1la said:


> Although new Hungarian motorways look awesome, it's nice to see some ordinary countryside roads too. Good job Atza kay:


thx


----------



## Мартин

Hungary has the best road signs I have ever seen, together with Slovakia. Nice roads!


----------



## Mateusz

M6 looks a bit boring to be honest

Good too see there on M8, M6 is mentioned quite often  M8 more or less leads to nowhere


----------



## PLH

This sign resembles this:








 Too many.


----------



## Mateusz

If you are quick and know hungarian network then it's pretty easy to understand stuff on this sign


----------



## wyqtor

Yeah, quite Spanish-like but still somewhat clearer... at least the fonts are all the same size  .


----------



## Mateusz

This country signs reminds me of Austrian mess...


----------



## Verso

It's kind of funny to see all those 'UA' ovals, while I wonder how many Hungarian forumers have been to Ukraine, even just across the border.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> It's kind of funny to see all those 'UA' ovals, while I wonder how many Hungarian forumers have been to Ukraine, even just across the border.


I know of at least 1.


----------



## Verso

A lot!


----------



## BND

Verso said:


> A lot!


I have been to UA but by airplane so I haven't been to the border crossing 

Anyway Ukrainian cars, buses and trucks aren't a rare sight on M3, so they deserve their oval IMO.


----------



## gramercy

In elementary school, I was kajaking down the upper-Tisza. And we rowed to the ukrainian side, and got out. Just so we could say we were in Ukrain once


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BND said:


> Anyway Ukrainian cars, buses and trucks aren't a rare sight on M3, so they deserve their oval IMO.


Since Hungary is signing all it's neighboring countries with ovals, it would be weird not to sign Ukraine that way. 
Ukrainian traffic might not be significant, but not signing neighboring countries is sooooo DDR-times...


----------



## Verso

gramercy said:


> In elementary school, I was kajaking down the upper-Tisza. And we rowed to the ukrainian side, and got out. Just so we could say we were in Ukrain once


They should put UA ovals on Tisza.  It's ok that there're UA ovals around Budapest, it just looks a bit funny, if you think how "often" Budapesters go to Ukraine. :cheers:


----------



## wyqtor

IMO Satu Mare/Szatmár (or maybe even Oradea/Nagyvárad) and RO should also be signed on M3. Especially once more sections of the Transylvania motorway will be finished. M3 will take a lot of the traffic to and from Bucharest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nah, I don't know, M3 runs to the east/northeast, while especially Oradea is more to the southeast. I would sign Oradea no sooner than the M3/M35 split, and Satu Mare maybe from the M3/M30 split, once Miskolc disappears from the signs. 

A country oval (RO) might not be a bad idea from Budapest.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> A country oval (RO) might not be a bad idea from Budapest.


But to M5, not M3.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M3 will also serve northern Romania, including the touristically important Maramureş region.

But I agree it should maybe be done after you left Budapest, otherwise there might be a confusion, which is a problem with country ovals, you have no idea to which part it may lead.


----------



## SeanT

But in this case, when you take M5 which is a north/south motorway so logically it wouldn´t lead you to the northern region of Romania, but then again you need to have some idea of geography. Hungary has a very long border with RO so you can expect more ovals with " RO " around M0.This is the problem: BUDAPEST is in the middle of the country! When the motorway reach the border there are going to be a sign on the ringway after M5 maybe already on M4 (M44) in the future. When M6 reach the croatian border at Ivándárda, there are going to be an oval too regardless that we already have one on M7. I´m sure the same will be with M2 "SK"


----------



## gramercy

imagine tha caos when M3, M4, M44 and M45(M9) will all reach the RO border


----------



## SeanT

gramercy said:


> imagine tha caos when M3, M4, M44 and M45(M9) will all reach the RO border


 Her we go, geography!:banana::lol::banana::nuts:


----------



## Zsimi

*2009.07.11. - Budapest - Gárdony*

Budapest 



Road nr 6















Road nr 7 , Martonvásár









Road nr 7









Lake Velence



Food


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ hehe, nice last pic. 

It seems like that pre-2000 cars are getting more rare in central Europe by the year. Which is a good thing


----------



## PLH

What does the yellow marking mean? 



ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems like that pre-2000 cars are getting more rare in central Europe by the year. Which is a good thing


Yeah, now on top are two categories: 7-8 year old premium class cars or 3-4 year old "normal" ones


----------



## gramercy

yellow = cycle lane


----------



## ChrisZwolle

gramercy said:


> yellow = cycle lane


Very similar to Switzerland!


----------



## pijanec

Does this small sign for a "Velence" also means 50 km/h speed limit? Or does it need to have a red border line?


----------



## gramercy

no, it means 50 as it is


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very similar to Switzerland!


perhaps

but i doubt there are many *single* digit roads in switzerland that *still* go through towns :bash:

if we stopped constructing motorways for 2 years, we would be able to construct about 500 ringroads around towns and villages
save more lives than all the motorways combined, parexample hno:


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems like that pre-2000 cars are getting more rare in central Europe by the year. Which is a good thing


hmm

i would think a car should average at least 20 years


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1646/img20682k.jpg

Detached homes seems to be very common in Hungary, I always wondered about that, when I scout Budapest on Google Earth, you do see some commieblocks, but also very expansive suburban neighborhoods, much more than other ex-communist countries. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1646/img20682k.jpg
> 
> Detached homes seems to be very common in Hungary, I always wondered about that, when I scout Budapest on Google Earth, you do see some commieblocks, but also very expansive suburban neighborhoods, much more than other ex-communist countries. Is there a reason for this?


Budapest was much smaller before the 50s.
The communists joined a LOT of used-to-be suburban towns that are now districts of budapest. And there were almost no blocks in small towns before the 50s. Újpest, Csepel, Rákos___ are all examples.

And the commie blocks are more-or-less located where the empty area was between the towns..


----------



## Verso

pijanec said:


> Does this small sign for a "Velence" also means 50 km/h speed limit? Or does it need to have a red border line?


Velence is Venice in Hungarian.


----------



## RawLee

gramercy said:


> Budapest was much smaller before the 50s.
> The communists joined a LOT of used-to-be suburban towns that are now districts of budapest. And there were almost no blocks in small towns before the 50s. Újpest, Csepel, Rákos___ are all examples.
> 
> And the commie blocks are more-or-less located where the empty area was between the towns..


Újpest is a wrong example. It was the country's 4th biggest economical centre before it was unified with Budapest. Clear proof is its 4-5 level centre,whereas the other areas you mention still have village-like centres. Újpest's historical centre was levelled,there are commies there now,even the old streets are gone. For example,the street where my grandfather used to play football with his friends is no more.


----------



## Zsimi

pijanec said:


> Does this small sign for a "Velence" also means 50 km/h speed limit? Or does it need to have a red border line?


This Velence sign with black border line is an older one than Martonvásár sign with red border line. We use red line now, but they haven't replaced Velence sign yet.


----------



## pijanec

^^Thanks. Do you also have signs without borders with village names and speed limit of 90 km/h?


----------



## wdw35

Verso said:


> But to M5, not M3.


Have you driven frequently on M3? For every UA car I think there are about 3-4 RO cars.

1. RO-bound traffic is the most important foreign traffic on M3, period.
2. HU traffic on M3 heading for a foreign destination is mainly going towards RO (where the biggest community of Hungarian minority is).

So damn right the signs should read RO, not UA.


----------



## Verso

wdw35 said:


> So damn right the signs should read RO, not UA.


Why not UA? Romania is in too many directions, and isn't direction towards Szeged more important? Ukraine is just in one direction, is a big country and continues with Russia. That part of Romania looks more like a cul-de-sac to me.


----------



## gramercy

big problem...


----------



## Zsimi

pijanec said:


> ^^Thanks. Do you also have signs without borders with village names and speed limit of 90 km/h?


I don't think so.


----------



## wdw35

Verso said:


> Why not UA? Romania is in too many directions, and isn't direction towards Szeged more important? Ukraine is just in one direction, is a big country and continues with Russia. That part of Romania looks more like a cul-de-sac to me.


The first purpose of the signs is to serve the users of the road.
If more users of the road go or come from RO, then this is what it should be signed.
All other arguments like being corridor V (or other useless lines drawn by some idiot in Bruxelles), the fact the road eventually reaches China, the fact that other road also leads to RO are way less important.

The signs are there to serve the users of the road, we should never forget that.


----------



## wdw35

Alternatively to see on M3 signs to Kolozsvár, Nagyvárad, Nagybánya and so on.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Please NO!

Check out Belgium to see what kind of disaster such nationalistic signage is. How the hell are people supposed to know that Kolozsvár means Cluj-Napoca, Nagyvárad means Oradea and Nagybánya means Baia Mare?


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

I think the best solution is eg. Kolozsvár/Cluj-Napoca, Nagyvárad/Oradea and Nagybánya/Baia Mare.
We're in Hungary, so we should use the Hungarian name. But also we have to write the town names on their actual (Romanian, Slovakian, Slovanian, etc.) name.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ No, multiple names only mess up the signs. People who are travelling abroad need to know the Romanian name anyway to continue their journey, so adding a Hungarian translation is useless...

Translations should only be done when there is a different script, such as Greek, Cyrillic, Hebrew or Chinese or something.


----------



## Verso

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> But also we have to write the town names on their actual (Romanian, Slovakian, Slovanian, etc.) name.


Slov*a*nian?  I don't think there's any Slovenian place signed in Hungary that would hear differently in Hungarian (Ljubljana is the same). A long time ago I remember there was Murska Sobota signed in Rédics instead of Ljubljana today, but it actually said "Murska S*u*bota" (that would be in Serbo-Croatian), and it didn't say "Muraszombat". I guess it would nowadays.


----------



## wyqtor

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> I think the best solution is eg. Kolozsvár/Cluj-Napoca, Nagyvárad/Oradea and Nagybánya/Baia Mare.
> We're in Hungary, so we should use the Hungarian name. But also we have to write the town names on their actual (Romanian, Slovakian, Slovanian, etc.) name.


Exactly, it's probably better to be consistent with current signage, like Wien - Becs on M1.

And let's not forget that the Transylvania motorway will be Bucharest's first motorway connection with the rest of the EU, not corridor IV. I doubt that once it will be finished people will prefer to travel via 2-lane roads from Arad till Pitesti.


----------



## gramercy

roadworks near Tata-M1-8119


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## RawLee

On our part,its almost the same as now,M0,M1,M2,M4,M44,M5,M7 and M9 are on the map.


----------



## wyqtor

Wow, Satu Mare is the only other motorway hub beside Budapest!


----------



## RipleyLV

*M1 Mosonmagyaróvár-Levél & M15 Levél-Rajka*










Approaching junction 86/M1.









Turn to Budapest.









M1, Budapest direction.









We turn left.









Trucks and buses must have e-vignette.









What's this space for?









Joined M1. Distance sign.









Moson rest area after 1 km.


















Wind power.




































Approaching junction with M15.









We go for Poszony.









Motorway ends and a half profile expressway starts.









Will the other 2 lanes ever be finished?









Speed limit 90 km/h.









Right track.









Overpass.









This is what happens, if Slovakia is closed for trucks Saturday untill 20:00.









At H/SK border, everyone parks how he likes.









It would take a hour to get out of the border, so I stopped at Jarovce rest area and waited for 20:00. Slovak speed limit sign, btw.


----------



## RipleyLV

Officer :wave:


----------



## x-type

RipleyLV said:


>


why M1 doesn't require vignette for cars at whole lenght?
and according to this sign - A15 also doesn't require it :?


----------



## RawLee

Sections that work as bypasses are free. I assume its part of Mosonmagyaróvár bypass.


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> why M1 doesn't require vignette for cars at whole lenght?
> and according to this sign - A15 also doesn't require it :?


Because it's half-profile, and this short part of M1 is also transit for the Zagreb-Bratislava route.


----------



## Qwert

RawLee said:


> Sections that work as bypasses are free. I assume its part of Mosonmagyaróvár bypass.


I think that sign rather indicates the section of M1 between the last exist in Hungary and Austrian border is free.


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> I think that sign rather indicates the section of M1 between the last exist in Hungary and Austrian border is free.


No, that section isn't free of charge. It's the section of the M1 you use, if you go from Zagreb to Bratislava, so you don't need vignette for that short part of M1.


----------



## wdw35

RipleyLV said:


> We go for Poszony.


Look at this... one lamp freeway-to-freeway ramp 
And it's between two capitals!
They should come east of Budapest, and see how things really should be done!

At the M3-M30 interchange, the ramps on the Budapest - Miscolc axis are both two laned.
It's the same at the M3-M35 interchange.

Btw, hope that M15 will be dualed soon, it is becoming a nuisance.


----------



## RawLee

Rusonaldo said:


> I have a question:
> 
> In September I'll be go from Poland to Balkan Country. How much I'll pay for Motorway in Hungary (from Austrian Border to Serbian Border - M1 + M5) ??
> 
> Thanx


4,4 EUR - 4 day vignette.


----------



## Verso

Falusi said:


>


Is that less than 100 km to Tornyiszentmiklós?


----------



## Zsimi

1st sign: Letenye: 82 km. 2nd sign: Letenye: 83 km. How is it possible?


----------



## Verso

^ I guess the first distance is to the town, the second to the border crossing.


----------



## wdw35

Falusi said:


> 34. Extremely wide bridge.


Can anyone please explain why in the world is this bridge sooo wide?


----------



## silviubad

In the 2nd sign you can see the ALT BORDER sign on the right of Letenye


----------



## silviubad

wdw35 said:


> Can anyone please explain why in the world is this bridge sooo wide?


When the motorway will have traffic jam everyday, they can enlarge from 2 lanes to 3 or 4 lanes.


----------



## wdw35

*No news?*

So I haven't seen any real news this summer regarding the HU motorway development. Can any of the connoiseurs please report relating to the following:

- M0 (M7 - M5) widening: has construction started?
- M31: what is the percentage complete?
- M3 Nyiregyhaza - Vasarosnameni: has contractor been selected? has construction started?
- M49 Vaja - HU/RO border: has tender been started?
- M43: what is the percentage complete?
- M6/M60: what is the percentage complete? (bonus points for indicating percentages for each individual section!)

Cheers!


----------



## wdw35

silviubad said:


> When the motorway will have traffic jam everyday, they can enlarge from 2 lanes to 3 or 4 lanes.


No good explanation, because this is on one bridge only on that motorway!


----------



## silviubad

You're right.


----------



## RawLee

wdw35 said:


> So I haven't seen any real news this summer regarding the HU motorway development. Can any of the connoiseurs please report relating to the following:
> 
> - M0 (M7 - M5) widening: has construction started?
> - M31: what is the percentage complete?
> - M3 Nyiregyhaza - Vasarosnameni: has contractor been selected? has construction started?
> - M49 Vaja - HU/RO border: has tender been started?
> - M43: what is the percentage complete?
> - M6/M60: what is the percentage complete? (bonus points for indicating percentages for each individual section!)
> 
> Cheers!


-I dont know,the section is cut into 3.M1-M6's and MR51-M5's constructor has been choosen.
-earthworks going
-no and no
-no
-eartworks probably done,bridge is being built -possible delay on first section due to massive amount of utility infrastructure.
-some are 99.9999%,some are a bit less. Last tunnels are almost completed.

-additionally:
-M9's constructor has been chossen (12km)
-M4's new section's constructor has been choosen (11km)
-M0 "shortcut" between old and new sections' constructor choosen



wdw35 said:


> No good explanation, because this is on one bridge only on that motorway!


No,it isnt,because its in the middle of nowhere. There wont be need for extension ever.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

wdw35 said:


> - M3 Nyiregyhaza - Vasarosnameni: has contractor been selected? has construction started?


No and no. This would have been a PPP project, but the funding has changed.
The last plan is M4 (M0-Abony) goes to PPP and M3 would be KözOP (Transportation Operative Program - EU funding).


----------



## Atza

wdw35 said:


> No good explanation, because this is on one bridge only on that motorway!


The reason of the widening to ensure the stopping eyeshot (if someone have to stop you can notice the car in time to avoid crash).


----------



## Atza

*wdw35*

Here is an another example (but not on bridge) (M7):


----------



## wdw35

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> No and no. This would have been a PPP project, but the funding has changed.
> The last plan is M4 (M0-Abony) goes to PPP and M3 would be KözOP (Transportation Operative Program - EU funding).


This is new information to me (and probably to some others amongst ourserlves).
It seems to me that the new generation of PPP motorways have been constructed in record time, with very little problems - although you and your children will pay for these motorways for decades to come.
KözOP projects have been moving rather slower... I guess it has to do with the EU bureaucreacy after all...

So it may have been that given the fact that M4 from M0 to Abony is more urgently needed (as compared to M3, Nyiregyhaza - Vasarosnameni) this chaned may be justified!
Speaking of this, what are the plans to extend the M4 motorway / expressway further to the eash?

Can we give an *year estimate* in each, from M35/M4 junction, it will be quicker to reach Budapest using M4, as opposed to using M35/M3? (which currently is the preffered route)


----------



## RawLee

wdw35 said:


> it will be quicker to reach Budapest using M4, as opposed to using M35/M3? (which currently is the preffered route)


The difference is about half an hour drive:
Budapest-Ártánd via Debrecen: 292 km
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...665039&sspn=0.225325,0.441513&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=8
Budapest-Ártánd via Szolnok (now): 249km
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...12759,20.401611&spn=1.795146,3.532104&t=h&z=8

So currently the M3/M35 route is faster by 15 min (in reality,its much faster due to traffic,I'd give it an hour),but in the end,the M4 will be faster with about 30 min.


----------



## BND

Jam on M1 after an accident:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great job on the multi-language VMS


----------



## Mateusz

it should be 'Stau' since in German all obejcts, places start with capital letter ?


----------



## Qwert

I think I would notice the jam even without that electric sign, but it's nice to see it. I especially love signs warning you there's jam ahead which also limit speed on e.g. 60 km/h while I'm already in the jam and my speed is 0 km/h.

BTW, I see the last truck is Slovak.


----------



## SeanT

....and he likes good slovak beers:cheers:.(...who can blame him...):lol:


----------



## SeanT

or maybe it is a hungarian one behind.


----------



## Atza

Construction works on main road 47 section Hódmezővásárhely - Tisza river bridge (reconstruction and widening to 2x2 lanes) (5 km)




























The traffic is on the new track now, the old track is being reconstructed


----------



## Atza

Main road 47 Orosháza bypass (designed to be part of M47 expressway)


----------



## RawLee

It is quite lol we've spent money on the light blockers when they block nothing of the opposite traffic because they are on the right hand side of the road...:bash:


----------



## Atza

Main road 5 section Szeged - Szatymaz

Leaving Szeged towards Budapest























































End of 4 lane section, widening to 2x2 is proposed between Szeged and M43 motorway (2,5 km)










The road is in rather bad condition because of the heavy freight traffic



















Construction of the ic of M43 motorway




























(2x400kV in the background)










The road is better from the motorway crossing (transit goes on M43-M5)


----------



## Zsimi

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Atza

Zsimi said:


> Thanks for the pictures!


with pleasure


----------



## H123Laci

Atza said:


> The road is in rather bad condition because of the heavy freight traffic


this is a very good road! (at least seeing it from Pest county... have you ever been there? :lol


----------



## wdw35

RawLee kindly posted this very interesting video in the "Historical motorway pictures" thread, but I think it deserves a repost here for the people that dindn't read that thread. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JDH-HtiJ8Q

Maybe someone could also post it in the local Hungarian language only thread (I don't speak Hungarian).

PS: Was the movie shot entirely on M7?


----------



## Mateusz

Freight traffic ? Shouldn't it go on motorway ?


----------



## RawLee

The current end of M43 is at main road 5,so all trucks coming from Romania still go through the city.


----------



## RawLee

wdw35 said:


> PS: Was the movie shot entirely on M7?


Probably. Though that 2x3 section in the beginning is today know as M1-M7...


----------



## kofy

wdw35 said:


> PS: Was the movie shot entirely on M7?


No, some shots (those with the climbing lane) from the M1 as well between Tatabánya and Bicske. So the movie was shot after 1982.


----------



## Atza

I think it wasn't yet: main road *67* from Balatonboglár (7) to Kaposvár (61) /+some bonus pics of 61 Kaposvár bypass from 67 to 66/

[sorry of the poor quality but the sun was shining into my face]

roundabout of main road 7 and 67 Balatonboglár bypass from west


















ic of new 67 and M7 motorway (this correction of 67 was built with the motorway, L~10km, raised speed main road)


























starting of raised speed section (in fact the starting was a km before but the sign wasn't really watchable because it was turned right)













































The end of the new road









and ending of "priority road" (why???)









old section at about Somogygeszti









map sign about the 61 expressway Kaposvár bypass









67 Kaposfüred bypass and new ic of 61 and 67 under construction

























We turned left to 61 expressway

























The end of expwy and roundabout of 61 - 610 (old 61 accross Kaposvár) - 66


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gotta love those 110 km/h speed limits


----------



## Verso

Is that first part with 110 km/h an expressway/motorroad or an ordinary road with a speed limit raised from the general 90 to 110 km/h? Interesting to see such a high speed limit with at-grade junctions (indeed more or less deserted).


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> Is that first part with 110 km/h an expressway/motorroad or an ordinary road with a speed limit raised from the general 90 to 110 km/h? Interesting to see such a high speed limit with at-grade junctions (indeed more or less deserted).


It's a simple road (signed Priority road) but the crossing traffic is minimal so higher speed is allowed.

By the way I don't really understand why not signed expressway because these 3 signs together









means just the same than this one


----------



## Atza

Here You can see the high speed sections in Hungary (updated! )


----------



## Timon91

Weird to see that you also have an 80 km/h speed limit on some motorway sections. I thought that NL was the only country, since it's silly to have it.


----------



## Majestic

Thanks for the map :bow:

I counted 14 overpasses/underpasses/viaducts on this stretch - a lot for 12 km!


----------



## Verso

RawLee said:


> M6 - 114km 2x2 130 motorway Dunaújváros-Bóly
> M60 - 30,2km 2x2 motorway Bóly-Pécs


Wow, 144 km because of Pécs.


----------



## sallae2

Verso said:


> Wow, 144 km because of Pécs.


It looks to me E-73 (most of it)


----------



## H123Laci

Majestic said:


> I counted 14 overpasses/underpasses/viaducts on this stretch - a lot for 12 km!


yeah.
our peasants dont like detours... :bash:


----------



## RKC

yeah and if they wouldn't build them, it would be those bastard communists again ruining the country...


----------



## gramercy

RawLee said:


> M31 - 12km 2x2 110km/h motorway M0-M3 shortcut
> M4 - ~10km Kisújszállás bypass
> M43 - 31,6km 2x2 130km/h motorway Szeged-Makó
> M6 - 114km 2x2 130 motorway Dunaújváros-Bóly
> M60 - 30,2km 2x2 motorway Bóly-Pécs
> M9 - 12,3km 2x1 main road 51-54
> 
> total:210.1km



Well its not that bad, even though we go a year without significant increase. By the end of 2010 we will have close to 1300 kms out of a _realistic_ 2500 km final network and out of a _futuristic_ 3500 km network. Furthermore, by ~2015 we will be well above 1500 kms.

My only beef is the with the increase of 2x2s and the decrease of 2x(2+1)s.


----------



## Atza

Road numbering in Hungary: 

Motorways and expressways


----------



## Atza

1st class main roads










2nd class main roads (two digit numbers)










2nd class main roads (three digit numbers)










Old format numbers (can be found on some signs yet, usally on lower class crossing roads near junctions where the signs will be changed later)










E-roads


----------



## Atza

This sign is missing from the 2nd class list...










The Debrecen - Berettyóújfalu section is part of E79


----------



## x-type

oh, so you also have sections with triple E-roads


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's why I don't like E-roads. They mess up the signs, and nobody uses them in daily usage anyway...


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's why I don't like E-roads. They mess up the signs, and nobody uses them in daily usage anyway...


That's why Scandinavian coutries use only the E number on these roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's because they adopted the E-numbering system as the numbering ONLY. Quite a difference with other European countries who only sign it as a secondary system, or only sparsely, at distance signs, or not at all (UK).


----------



## Atza

x-type said:


> oh, so you also have sections with triple E-roads


Yes, on the 2 red marked section


----------



## bleetz

They should just keep the E roads in all countries. Why call them something else too? Is another road category too hard to comprehend?


----------



## x-type

bleetz said:


> They should just keep the E roads in all countries. Why call them something else too? Is another road category too hard to comprehend?


it can be a problem because in many countries E routes don't cover main national routes


----------



## gramercy

nobody here knows the E numbers except lorry drivers
i dont expect its any different elsewhere in europe


----------



## Mateusz

and geeks like us


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

gramercy said:


> My only beef is the with the increase of 2x2s and the decrease of 2x(2+1)s.


I disagree!
We have lots of (finished and U/C) higways ("autópálya") where a simpler construct (2*2 "autóút" - highway with soft shoulder) would be perfect:

M3 M35-Mátészalka - 80 km
M30 - 29 km
M35 - 44 km
M6 Dunaújváros-Szekszárd - 118 km
M60 - 30 km
maybe M3 M30-M35 - 36 km

This is more than 300 km. And the cost difference is huuuuuge. With this "downgrade" we can save as much money as 100 km of "autóút". And we lose almost nothing...


----------



## gramercy

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> And we lose almost nothing...


except comfort, safety, capacity, upgradability, speed and stature


i suppose you would prefer something like the slovenian network

well let me tell you that there's a WORLD of difference between those and say the M7


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## gramercy

well, im glad to see the boys/comrades havent lost their talent when it comes to ripping off public funds...even when the eu is watching


----------



## gramercy

this is whats going on October 16th:
yellow - u/c
green - just inaugurated
white - being tendered


----------



## wdw35

That has just been posted one page ago (in post #2224).


----------



## gramercy

no, a link was
i just looked through and did not see a picture

im curious why people have to be such asses and bump a thread just to point this out...


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## RawLee

2 galleries of M43

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/842
http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/843
























































And 2 other galleries,one is main road 86 extension to 2x2 near Szombathely,the other is main road 88 Sárvár bypass.


----------



## Qtya

Some recent pics of the u/c M6-M60 Motorway by *László Visy * of "Royal" Hungarian Radio:

 

 

 

U/C viaduct at Palotabozsok:

 

 

U/C viaduct at Szebény:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice, we don't see much of this project despite it being one of the larger motorway construction projects in Europe.


----------



## Verso

RawLee said:


> And 2 other galleries,one is main road 86 extension to 2x2 near Szombathely,the other is main road 88 Sárvár bypass.


Nice cookies.


----------



## Fron

Some earlier shots from M6 construction:

Hímesházi viaduct U/C









Csele-patak viaduct U/C:









Tunnel A U/C:

















Vörösmalmi viaduct U/C:









Gyűrűs-árok viaduct U/C in February 









Near Paks:

















You can find more pics at http://m6m60.extra.hu/


----------



## x-type

will all M6's viaducts and tunnels have names? it would be good because no-named viaducts at M7 ar irritating, i like when all objects have names. for instance, in Austria viaducts also often don't have names


----------



## Radish2

SeanT said:


> Of course you can expect snow in february but it is not so often.
> February is very cold in Hungary, probably the coldest month of the year.


In Bulgaria for example, most years February is also the coldest month of the year.


----------



## gramercy

x-type said:


> will all M6's viaducts and tunnels have names? it would be good because no-named viaducts at M7 ar irritating, i like when all objects have names. for instance, in Austria viaducts also often don't have names


the viaducts on the M7 also have names they are just not important enough to write them (i think)

most likely the name comes from the geological location / town/village


----------



## Timon91

Radish2 said:


> In Bulgaria for example, most years February is also the coldest month of the year.


It would be fun if there is some snow though. I visited Prague in february with snow, and it's completely different than when there is no snow.


----------



## x-type

gramercy said:


> the viaducts on the M7 also have names they are just not important enough to write them (i think)
> 
> most likely the name comes from the geological location / town/village


pitty. i don't know if i am just used to it, but i relaly like I/F/E/HR/SLO... system with giving placing table with name in front of each object


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice, we don't see much of this project despite it being one of the larger motorway construction projects in Europe.


its not too easy to make pictures of a ghost motorway... :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will the entire M6-M60 combination open in one day? That would be the largest single opening in decades I think. (about 145 kilometers)


----------



## H123Laci

BND said:


> When it is crowded with trucks (most of the time), 80 is enough. The intersections are very close to each other on that section, and at higher speeds drivers can miss the signs, which leads to dangerous situations.



In this case a two level speed limit would be better:
100 - for drivers who are familiar with the route
80 - for drivers who are UNfamiliar with the route... :lol:



> There was a double line there before. As I mentioned, intersections are close to each other so many drivers simply made U-turns, and caused many accidents. The M0 was simply referred to in the press as the "death road".


why did they make U-turns if the ICs are *CLOSE* to each other? :nuts:


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the entire M6-M60 combination open in one day? That would be the largest single opening in decades I think. (about 145 kilometers)


I dont think so...
but will open in a short period... 1/4-1/2 year...


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the entire M6-M60 combination open in one day? That would be the largest single opening in decades I think. (about 145 kilometers)


Nope. Only between Szekszárd and Pécs.
The Dunaújváros-Szekszárd section opens a few months later.


----------



## banjabuja

So just confirming between Szeksard and Pecs will open in April?
and the rest like sometime in July?


----------



## RawLee

First overpass built with "milanese" method in Hungary,on M31:

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/845(no more pics there)


----------



## RawLee

banjabuja said:


> So just confirming between Szeksard and Pecs will open in April?
> and the rest like sometime in July?


March and April I believe are the original opening dates.


----------



## wdw35

RawLee said:


> First overpass built with "milanese" method


For those of us who don't know, that would be...?

Edit: this is what I found:

"The Up-Down method allows for the simultaneous construction of a project’s substructure and
superstructure. This approach evolved from the Milan method for subway construction, which has
been described as “cover then cut” that is, parallel slurry walls are installed and then a bridge
between the slurry walls is constructed and decked over for traffic. The soil is then mined from
underneath the decking to create the structure."

(http://www.cif.org/noms/2002/06_-_Up-Down_Construction.pdf)

... So in the pictures above, the M31 is going from left to right, and the bridge shown is an overpass for a road crossing the motorway (which atm has its traffic diverted to the left side of the picture)?


----------



## RawLee

Yes,it will be an overpass for main road 3. The suburban railway's overpass will be built in the same way.


----------



## bleetz

That's a pretty cool method. I bet they had to dig quite deep to install those Poles so that they could hold a bridge once the soil is removed!


----------



## keber

Why would that be better method for an overpass in this particular case? It looks like to be situated in the middle of fields.


----------



## gramercy

probably the contractor needed it as a reference (?)...


----------



## wdw35

pic unavailable


----------



## RawLee

NIF says there's a lack of space for the 7m deep cuts.

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/354


----------



## SeanT

We have to wait 8 months (delay) on M43´s first section to be opened.
There was something with a big waterpipe which causes the problem.
Maybe it is all of a sudden that the waterpipe appears there...:lol:


----------



## Verso

^ I think wdw35 will be angry.


----------



## piotr71

bleetz said:


> That's a pretty cool method. I bet they had to dig quite deep to install those *Poles* so that they could hold a bridge once the soil is removed!


Please...


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## RawLee

SeanT said:


> We have to wait 8 months (delay) on M43´s first section to be opened.
> There was something with a big waterpipe which causes the problem.
> Maybe it is all of a sudden that the waterpipe appears there...:lol:


Yeah,but if that wouldnt be just an excuse,then apart from a few metres,the rest would be ready,but it isnt. Tthe whole section is behind schedule. The constructor promised too much in the contract.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> NIF says there's a lack of space for the 7m deep cuts.
> http://www.nif.hu/hirek/354


in this case NIF lies... :lol:

I cant see any difference:

situ1 = situ2


----------



## SeanT

RawLee said:


> Yeah,but if that wouldnt be just an excuse,then apart from a few metres,the rest would be ready,but it isnt. Tthe whole section is behind schedule. The constructor promised too much in the contract.


 If that is the case, then NIF should make the company pay the "fee" (kötbér) I don´t know the word for it, because they promised something they could not deliver.
The given money should be used in that region.


----------



## SeanT

[img=http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4712/m7krshegyvlgyhdkopi.th.jpg]
Ez a megnyitással egyben készült(2007), nem új kép és nem hiszem, hogy láttam, volna itt, de ha mégis akkor ne írjatok vissza, hogy EZT MÀR Láttuk "shit":lol:
English:
Köröshegy-völgyhid(viaduct) M7. I think this image is taken around opening(2007) so, please do not write back: We have seen that image before!!!!!


----------



## H123Laci

^^ gigantosaurus of hungary... a typical white elephant... :bash:


----------



## H123Laci

zsimi80 said:


>



they should have been built a huge viaduct here!!! :bash: :bash:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gramercy

maybe during the 2x(3+1) reconstruction


----------



## BND

Speeding record of november:


----------



## blogen_

H123Laci said:


> they should have been built a huge viaduct here!!! :bash: :bash:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or a long tunnel! :nuts:


----------



## Highwaycrazy

BND said:


> Speeding record of november:


Do people drive that fast in Hungary?


----------



## Qtya

Highwaycrazy said:


> Do people drive that fast in Hungary?


All the time, and we never get fined.


----------



## zsimi80

Highwaycrazy said:


> Do people drive that fast in Hungary?


No, only idiots drive that fast.


----------



## zsimi80

BND said:


> Speeding record of november:


=> He's got 200 000 HUF speeding ticket :banana:. I heard it on tv


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 740? That's mild for such a blatant offense. I would've impounded the car for a few weeks, suspension of the driver's license for a month and a serious fine.


----------



## Cosmin

Just a ticket of 700-something EUR?! Suspend his license!


----------



## PLH

Here it would be € 120 for speeding (>+50 km/h), plus probably no more than another 120 for additional things. What's more, there is no difference if that happened in the city or on the motorway hno:


----------



## gramercy

he should be awarded

his fee might seem low, but in recent years a HUGE portion of the police's fund is coming from these fees
they are becoming more and more blatant, speed cameras are being installed everywhere, there is a whole industry to rip off people with cars and the government is behind it

its shameful

we should shoot the speed cameras and burn the police cars that do this all the f-in time! enough!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There's a difference between driving fast and driving too fast. The latter is obviously the case when you drive 240 km/h on a road that has a typical design speed of 120 - 130 km/h.


----------



## Verso

I tolerate up to 160 km/h. Not that I never drive faster, but rarely and not for long.


----------



## x-type

here in HR he would also get mild fine in range 410-960€. i'm not even sure if they would suspend his licence for 3 or 6 months, i think not. that sucks because people who have cars which can drive that fast find 1000€ silly and it doesn't hurt them at all


----------



## gramercy

x-type said:


> here in HR he would also get mild fine in range 410-960€. i'm not even sure if they would suspend his licence for 3 or 6 months, i think not. that sucks because people who have cars which can drive that fast find 1000€ silly and it doesn't hurt them at all


which proves my point that it is just another TAX


----------



## x-type

gramercy said:


> which proves my point that it is just another TAX


indeed. fine of 150€ hurts me more than fine of 1500€ hurts him.


----------



## zsimi80

Megyeri bridge ( M0 , Budapest )

Thanks Fron  I like these photos very much.



Fron said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands, if the speed is exceeded by more than 40 km/h, the fine is to be determined by the general prosecutor. They look at your history and criminal records. For instance, if this ain't the first time you drive way too fast, they can increase the fine, send you to an educational training, or suspend your driver's license for a longer period.


----------



## eucitizen

Ok but what happens if he is a foreign driver?will the hungarian authorities send him the fine?what happens if he ignores to pay it?


----------



## H123Laci

Highwaycrazy said:


> Do people drive that fast in Hungary?



nope, they drive much faster, this one was a slowpoke... :lol:


----------



## Qwert

eucitizen said:


> Ok but what happens if he is a foreign driver?will the hungarian authorities send him the fine?what happens if he ignores to pay it?


I think if he is an EU citizen they will send him a ticket. He won't avoid fine. If he ignores it there are certainly ways how to force him to pay.


----------



## RawLee

Chris,can you please update the first post with this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47332863&postcount=1

Thank you!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Done!

It's pretty huge.


----------



## Verso

RawLee said:


> Chris,can you please update the first post with this:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47332863&postcount=1
> 
> Thank you!


You can add my pics of M70 and RipleyLV's pics of M86.


----------



## RawLee

I have nothing agains foreigners,but the summary is the summary of our thread in our section,as it has much much more content. And I dont really fancy making 2 of these,its very time-consuming.:lol:

But maybe I'll include this thread too as a christmas present in January.


----------



## pijanec

ChrisZwolle said:


> There's a difference between driving fast and driving too fast. The latter is obviously the case when you drive 240 km/h on a road that has a typical design speed of 120 - 130 km/h.


But design speed of 120 km/h is enough to drive safely 240 km/h in appropriate weather. Driving 240 km/h in Slovenia carry 300 euros fine and 1-2 months license suspension. 



Qwert said:


> I think if he is an EU citizen they will send him a ticket. He won't avoid fine. If he ignores it there are certainly ways how to force him to pay.


They can send him the ticket only if two countries has a valid agreement to share traffic data. Eastern European countries usually don't have this kind of agreements. For example, for Slovenian government it is illegal to share Slovenian traffic data with any other law enforcement in Europe. So either foreign police fine you on spot or you won't get a fine.

There are talks in European level to make mandatory to share those data but for now they still hasn't reach an agreement.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

pijanec said:


> But design speed of 120 km/h is enough to drive safely 240 km/h in appropriate weather.


No, it's not. Other traffic moves at 130-140 km/h and does not anticipate on some moron doing almost twice their speed (67 meters per second!). For instance, if you look into your mirror, you see the road is clear for about 400 meters behind you. You cannot reliably estimate the speed of traffic that far away. So a few seconds later, you want to overtake a truck, and then BAM! That guy is already at your position. Very dangerous. 
Another issue is that you cannot anticipate on other factors with such speeds, like debris, road quality or wildlife. At 240 km/h, just a tad on the wheel is enough to hit the median barrier.


----------



## Verso

pijanec said:


> They can send him the ticket only if two countries has a valid agreement to share traffic data. Eastern European countries usually don't have this kind of agreements. For example, for Slovenian government it is illegal to share Slovenian traffic data with any other law enforcement in Europe. So either foreign police fine you on spot or you won't get a fine.


Are you saying that f.e. I can drive into the bank-card lane at an Italian toll plaza, don't pay, they eventually let me through, so I don't cause a traffic jam, and I never pay?


----------



## Qtya

Qwert said:


> I think if he is an EU citizen they will send him a ticket. He won't avoid fine. If he ignores it there are certainly ways how to force him to pay.


I'm not sure, but if I remember correctly from the 1st of January 2010, it will be done like that.


----------



## pijanec

Verso said:


> Are you saying that f.e. I can drive into the bank-card lane at an Italian toll plaza, don't pay, they eventually let me through, so I don't cause a traffic jam, and I never pay?


Probably Italian police would caught you but if you manage to come to Slovenia you are safe. Slovenia won't share your licence plate number. I know some people who drive well over the speed limit in neighbourhood countries passing fixed speed cameras because they know they won't get fined.



ChrisZwolle said:


> No, it's not. Other traffic moves at 130-140 km/h and does not anticipate on some moron doing almost twice their speed (67 meters per second!).


This has nothing to do with road construction/design speed. Design speed is speed used to determine geometric design features. Safe speed is approximately twice the design sped when conditions are favorable. For example, majority of Slovenian regional roads have actual design speed of around 50 km/h (law requires it between 40-80 km/h), yet speed limit is 90 km/h and in most cases it is safe to drive such speed.

Slovenia follows the rule design speed=speed limit only on motorways although a lot of traffic experts are against it. When you use the exit ramp on Slovenian motorway there is a speed limit of 40 km/h because that is the design speed although actually every user know that you can safely drive a lot faster. The only European country I know which follows design speed=speed limit on all roads is Croatia and that's why nobody obey those limits because they are too low for modern cars.


----------



## gramercy

i think we should have a minimum speed limit of 100 kph


----------



## Verso

pijanec said:


> Probably Italian police would caught you


No, they surely wouldn't do that, because you have 2 weeks or so to pay the ticket. It happened to my mum once, and she paid in Slovenia via Internet (also to me, but I paid in Italy). And that was in times when we weren't in Schengen yet, but they didn't stop her at the border or sth.


----------



## pijanec

^^I just ignore traffic fines I received in foreign countries and throw them away in first recycle bin.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

gramercy said:


> i think we should have a minimum speed limit of 100 kph


When 90 kph the maximum speed for trucks?


----------



## keber

pijanec said:


> But design speed of 120 km/h is enough to drive safely 240 km/h in appropriate weather.


Maybe with F1 and slicks in sunny weather and completely empty motorway. But surely not in normal conditions.


----------



## gramercy

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> When 90 kph the maximum speed for trucks?


forgot about that :bash:


----------



## snowman159

Verso said:


> Are you saying that f.e. I can drive into the bank-card lane at an Italian toll plaza, don't pay, they eventually let me through, so I don't cause a traffic jam, and I never pay?


No no. I wouldn't do that if I were you. They don't even involve the police. They have a private collecting agency that operates EU-wide aggressively pursue you and make you pay. With a hefty surcharge, of course, and if you still refuse they will get lawyers involved and eventually they'll probably sue you. This also happens if you're in a credit card lane and the cc transaction fails for some reason.

With traffic fines it may be different. I don't know. But I heard the city of Pisa uses similar methods to pursue parking and ZTL (zona a traffico limitato) violations.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> When 90 kph the maximum speed for trucks?


Excuse me, the rule says max speed is 80 kph and the trucks are hardwarely limited to 90 kph.


----------



## pijanec

snowman159 said:


> No no. I wouldn't do that if I were you. They don't even involve the police. They have a private collecting agency that operates EU-wide aggressively pursue you and make you pay. With a hefty surcharge, of course, and if you still refuse they will get lawyers involved and eventually they'll probably sue you. This also happens if you're in a credit card lane and the cc transaction fails for some reason.


But how would they get your personal data on licence plate number? Unless your home country share this data (which is illegal in most, if not all EU countries), they can't get them, especially if they are private agency.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

Qtya said:


> Sitting on a finished motorway for two months is what... Logical? :nuts:


Do they sit on their asses or there's enough work for 4 months?
I think a PPP project means work and open as fast as possible, not work as fast as possible and wait until Marc 2010. 

If they win 1 or 2 months the whole opening procedure would be much faster.


----------



## Qtya

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Do they sit on their asses or there's enough work for 4 months?


There is a huge IF here, since we dunno.



(HUN)RoGeR said:


> I think a PPP project means work and open as fast as possible, not work as fast as possible and wait until Marc 2010.
> 
> If they win 1 or 2 months the whole opening procedure would be much faster.


As Aladar pointed out in the Hungarian version of this thread, the contracts says, the State pays from the 1st of April if the developer finishes the work on time (pretty sure) and everything is found ok during the handover process (otherwise there would be an indemnity of some kind). So basically it is not the interest of the developer to inaugurate the motorway earlier. Of course if the government starts to pay earlier, that's another story.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Testing the tunnel safety systems can take a while, believe me. If there are problems, a month or two of delays is nothing. Especially if some newer systems are installed, and there isn't much experience with it, it can take a while, while it looks completed for the naked eye. Sometimes I think these tunnels are just built to gather some experience with tunnels, as they are pretty rare in Hungary, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> Testing the tunnel safety systems can take a while, believe me. If there are problems, a month or two of delays is nothing. Especially if some newer systems are installed, and there isn't much experience with it, it can take a while, while it looks completed for the naked eye.


I believe you, this is why I said: 'IF'.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Sometimes I think these tunnels are just built to gather some experience with tunnels, as they are pretty rare in Hungary, if I recall correctly.


This is why STRABAG AG was chosen to build the tunnels, cas' they have pretty much of an experience in tunnel building.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

^^

There's a few tunnel in Hungary, most of them are railway tunnels and all of them are very old.
This is the first highway tunnel, and the M0 will contain 4 much bigger (3 + 2,5 + 4 + 7 km)


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> Testing the tunnel safety systems can take a while, believe me. If there are problems, a month or two of delays is nothing. Especially if some newer systems are installed, and there isn't much experience with it, it can take a while, while it looks completed for the naked eye.


One more thing. You have seen the stage the tunnels are in on the pix posted by Nyuszi little bit earlier. Pix originally uploaded on the 24th of November. 
So you think all those testings take lets count: more than 4 months? Even in country lacking in tunnels.


----------



## Qwert

Qtya said:


> One more thing. You have seen the stage the tunnels are in on the pix posted by Nyuszi little bit earlier. Pix originally uploaded on the 24th of November.
> So you think all those testings take lets count: more than 4 months? Even in country lacking in tunnels.


All those testings can take even a year if there are problems. 4 months are nothing if we are talking about tunnels.


----------



## x-type

Qwert said:


> All those testings can take even a year if there are problems. 4 months are nothing if we are talking about tunnels.


k'mon, it's not Slovenia and Šentvid tunnel. it will take about 1 month


----------



## pijanec

^^There were never problems with Šentvid tunnel but with an old gallery.


----------



## RawLee

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> ^^
> 
> There's a few tunnel in Hungary, most of them are railway tunnels and all of them are very old.


No,the tunnel just after Nagyrákos (the new railway mainline to Slovenia)is a new tunnel.









(chem.elte.hu)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Railway tunnels are a bit different than road tunnels though, especially with detection and exhaust systems.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sometimes I think these tunnels are just built to gather some experience with tunnels, as they are pretty rare in Hungary, if I recall correctly.


Nope, they are built just to gather some work for the strabag democrats... :lol:
(there are no other company in hungary which could build tunnels...)


----------



## H123Laci

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> This is the first highway tunnel, and the M0 will contain 4 much bigger (3 + 2,5 + 4 + 7 km)



this is idiotism too like M6 tunnels...

fucking wasteful beggards... :bash:


----------



## Nyuszi

Qwert said:


> All those testings can take even a year if there are problems. 4 months are nothing if we are talking about tunnels.


Come on, in this case we are not talking about for example the Gotthard Base tunnel. :nuts:


----------



## Qwert

x-type said:


> k'mon, it's not Slovenia and Šentvid tunnel. it will take about 1 month





Nyuszi said:


> Come on, in this case we are not talking about for example the Gotthard Base tunnel. :nuts:


In Slovakia we had such problems with 1 km long tunnel:nuts:. Of course, usually it doesn't take such long time, but 6 months are not a long time to install and test properly all needed stuff. Of course, I mean 6 months after the tunnel and its ceiling is built.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Actually security systems from a 1 km tunnel and a 17 km tunnel are not that different. You only need more of it. (of course, with the more installations you have, the more can malfunction, but the basics are the same).


----------



## x-type

i am talking only about testing. instalation of stuff lasts long. equiping second tubes of Sveti Rok and Mala kapela (ok, those are very long tunnels, but anyway) lasted whole year and it is damned expensive


----------



## Qtya

Next year's inaugurations:

 

^^I think it's pretty obvious, but let me know if you don't understand something.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M31 will be pretty useful.

I don't understand two projects;

* Rákospalotai határút 2,2 km => What's this?
* M0 (51-es és M5 gyáli csomópont között) 6,3 km => is this a shortcut at the south side of Budapest?


----------



## Qtya

Next spring construction starts:

*M43*: Makó - Romanian border (23,1 kms) full profile motorway
*M3*: Nyíregyháza - Main road 49 - Vásárosnamény (45 kms) full profile motorway
*M2*: Budapest - Vác (20 kms) - upgrade to full profile motorway:banana:
*M9*: Main road 51 - Main road 54 (12,3 kms) half profile expressway

Total: 100,4 kms


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> M31 will be pretty useful.


:yes: This way M3-M0 will be 20 kms shorter for the bypassing drivers. 



ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't understand two projects;
> 
> * Rákospalotai határút 2,2 km => What's this?


2,2 kms long inner city highway connecting the XVth District of Budapest with M0.



ChrisZwolle said:


> * M0 (51-es és M5 gyáli csomópont között) 6,3 km => is this a shortcut at the south side of Budapest?


Yes it is, since today the southern section of M0 does not connect directly with the eastern section. You have to drive couple of kms on M5.

I'll post a map, with the current and upcoming motorway developments till 2013, and it will be much more clear.


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> I'll post a map, with the current and upcoming motorway developments till 2013, and it will be much more clear.




Larger version:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I always wondered why there's no motorway planned from Györ towards Lake Balaton. Isn't this area a pain in the ass during the summer travel?


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> I always wondered why there's no motorway planned from Györ towards Lake Balaton. Isn't this area a pain in the ass during the summer travel?


Sooner or later Main road 81 (Győr-Székesfehérvár+future M8) or Main road 82 (Győr-Veszprém+future M8) should be turned into one. I prefer the Győr-Székesfehérvár-Dunaújváros-Kecskemét version.

But as you know, new government is coming with new priorities... We'll see...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qtya said:


> But as you know, new government is coming with new priorities... We'll see...


I hate politics. Traffic needs don't change that fast, but politics do. There's a discrepancy there if priorities are changed every 4 years, especially since road planning is something of the long run.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> I hate politics. Traffic needs don't change that fast, but politics do. There's a discrepancy there if priorities are changed every 4 years, especially since road planning is something of the long run.


We'll see. There is not much to change. Hungary is a pretty small country. I was thinking about your question, when I mentioned this. Today, the motorway connection between Győr and Lake Balaton is not a priority, but who knows what will happen next year?

Anyway:

The current length of the Hungarian expressway and motorway system is: 1118 kms

By the end of 2010: 1321,8 kms


----------



## BND

ChrisZwolle said:


> I always wondered why there's no motorway planned from Györ towards Lake Balaton. Isn't this area a pain in the ass during the summer travel?


Most of those who come to Lake Balaton from the West enter Hungary at Sopron, and drive along main road 84. I don't know how busy it is during holiday season though.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

Qtya said:


> Sooner or later Main road 81 (Győr-Székesfehérvár+future M8) or Main road 82 (Győr-Veszprém+future M8) should be turned into one. I prefer the Győr-Székesfehérvár-Dunaújváros-Kecskemét version.
> 
> But as you know, new government is coming with new priorities... We'll see...


I don't think there would be a radically new priority list.
The nex goverment will finish the KözOP with smaller changes and for 2014-2020 will create a new one.
That will contain less highway, more main road (bypass), expressway and railway construction.


----------



## x-type

Qtya said:


> Yes it is, since today the southern section of M0 does not connect directly with the eastern section. You have to drive couple of kms on M5.


when i was there this autumn, entrance from M5 south to M0 was closed, so all trafic had to go 3 km to the north to the next exit (that one where shopping centres are), make a 360° turn at roundabout and go back 3 km to intersection with M0 (to enter it from direction Budapest centre).


----------



## msz2

What about E-77 route (in Poland S-7). Will it be upgraded in your country?


----------



## BND

^^ in Hungary M2 is part of E77. It is mostly half-profile expressway between Budapest and Vác, and hopefully the upgrade to full-profile will start next year. There are only very long-term plans to extend it to the North, towards SK border.


----------



## Fron

M31 construction now visible in Google Earth:








^^


----------



## zsimi80

2 pics of M3






















(Not my pics.)


----------



## toomee

*M6 Szekszárd-Bóly*

Also the M6 U/C motorway. Now from the junction of M6 and M60 motorway.


----------



## zsimi80

thanks for the pics.


----------



## scurt/2

Qtya said:


> 2,2 kms long inner city highway connecting the XVth District of Budapest with M0.


Would that be kind of a substitute for the missing western link of M0?

I drove last year to Budapest on M5 and had to cross through the heart of the city to reach Szentendre, where we (me and my gf) stoped for the night. But the crossing of Budapest left scars upon us as we drove through a heavy storm, with a rain with cats and dogs and a darkened sky all the way to Szentendre... It was a nightmare. We strayed away several times, crossed the Danube many more times than we should and obviously missed the exit to Visegrad a couple of times. At the end of the day we were happy we were alive and the car is not damaged at all... 

Next day we were heading to Vienna, but because I was really scared to cross the city one more time to reach M1, we chose the scenic route of Visegrad, Esztergom, Komarom and then eventually M1. 

So that is why I am so interested in that missing western link which would help me/everybody to avoid Budapest in order to get to M1 from Szentendre and viceversa.


----------



## RawLee

No,this 2,2 km long road will do what its description says - -connect the 15th district to M0. The 15th district is in the north,on the Pest side. 


Missed the exit to Visegrád? On what? There is no motorway to Visegrád. The road goes through it.


----------



## Qtya

scurt/2 said:


> Would that be kind of a substitute for the missing western link of M0?
> 
> I drove last year to Budapest on M5 and had to cross through the heart of the city to reach Szentendre, where we (me and my gf) stoped for the night. But the crossing of Budapest left scars upon us as we drove through a heavy storm, with a rain with cats and dogs and a darkened sky all the way to Szentendre... It was a nightmare. We strayed away several times, crossed the Danube many more times than we should and obviously missed the exit to Visegrad a couple of times. At the end of the day we were happy we were alive and the car is not damaged at all...
> 
> Next day we were heading to Vienna, but because I was really scared to cross the city one more time to reach M1, we chose the scenic route of Visegrad, Esztergom, Komarom and then eventually M1.
> 
> So that is why I am so interested in that missing western link which would help me/everybody to avoid Budapest in order to get to M1 from Szentendre and viceversa.


You should use M0 east...:nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Qtya said:


> You should use M0 east...:nuts:


M0 East didn't open until september 2008. Good chance he was there before it opened.


----------



## x-type

aboutr M6/M60 intersection - is there gonna be an of ramp (so M6 keeps main direction and continues to HR), or totso (main direction would be to Pécs, and off ramp would lead to continue on M6 to HR)?


----------



## Falusi

It's gonna be an offramp, according to these:


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> M0 East didn't open until september 2008. Good chance he was there before it opened.


^^:wtf:



scurt/2 said:


> I drove last year to Budapest on M5 and had to cross through the heart of the city to reach Szentendre, where we (me and my gf) stoped for the night. But the crossing of Budapest left scars upon us as we drove through a heavy storm, with a rain with cats and dogs and a darkened sky all the way to Szentendre... It was a nightmare. We strayed away several times, crossed the Danube many more times than we should and obviously missed the exit to Visegrad a couple of times. At the end of the day we were happy we were alive and the car is not damaged at all...


You should have used M0 east...:nuts:

VS.



scurt/2 said:


> So that is why I am so interested in that missing western link which would help me/everybody to avoid Budapest in order to get to M1 from Szentendre and viceversa.





Qtya said:


> You should use M0 east...:nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> I drove last year to Budapest on M5


Last year was 2008. If he was there before september 2008, he couldn't use M0 East yet.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> Last year was 2008. If he was there before september 2008, he couldn't use M0 East yet.


I completely understand, and I wasn't writing "You should have used M0 east." I wasn't even reflecting on whether he was in Budapest or not.

I suggested him to use the M0 east, since the western section wont be built in the near future. From what he wrote, it looked like if he only had the western section as a solution in his mind, but probably it would be even longer to take that route.


----------



## scurt/2

I was there (Budapest) in July 2008. At that time M0 was not completed in its north-eastern section and the new bridge over Danube was not opened either.

Right now I would definitely choose M0 (from 12 to 8 o'clock) to get from Szentendre to M1.

Good job, Hungary, for this very useful motorway-ring of your Capital City! Hope it won't take too long until it'll be done all the way round the clock...


----------



## x-type

scurt/2 said:


> Right now I would definitely choose M0 (from 12 to 8 o'clock) to get from Szentendre to M1.


i don't know about it. ok, i was in Budapest at sunday last time and it is not realistic picture, but at sunday, i would definitely chose way through the city. i took M0 from Megyer bridge to M7 just o experience it and it was neverending driving, it is very long!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It is a significant distance. Only the eastern side of M0 is already 55% longer than the entire Amsterdam ring road. (not sure if that's a good comparison though, but you'll get the gist).










From Megyeri Bridge to M7 is 30 km through the city and 80 kilometers around the city. Traffic has to be really bad if you want to outrun that on M0.


----------



## x-type

that's what i'm talking about. not to mention M2-M1 trip


----------



## zsimi80

2009.12.19. - M70











Source: MTI


----------



## Mateusz

Seems like road might be even icy


----------



## memaggro

OMG... amazing... beautiful (and seems insecure) highways, greetings from chile


----------



## x-type

zsimi80 said:


> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4134/m70.jpg


3rd photo:

sudden move with wheel -> pirouette -> car behind crashes into side -> 3rd car crashes into 2nd's ass

so typical at snow


----------



## Qtya

x-type said:


> 3rd photo:
> 
> sudden move with wheel -> pirouette -> car behind crashes into side -> 3rd car crashes into 2nd's ass
> 
> so typical at snow


Lousy drivers... hno:


----------



## YU-AMC

The whole region got nailed.


----------



## eucitizen

Slovakia will start to build the expressway section between Kosice and border with Hungary, around 15km. Hopefully Hungary will start to do something from Miskolc to the border soon, otherwise the slovak expressway will end into the lands


----------



## Atza

eucitizen said:


> Slovakia will start to build the expressway section between Kosice and border with Hungary, around 15km. Hopefully Hungary will start to do something from Miskolc to the border soon, otherwise the slovak expressway will end into the lands


M30 expressway Novajidrány-Tornyosnémeti (SK border) section /18 km, 2x1 lanes/ is already opened since 2004. The road temporarily numbered main road no. 3., speed limit is 110 km/h.

At last it will have continuation in Slovakia...


----------



## Qwert

eucitizen said:


> Slovakia will start to build the expressway section between Kosice and border with Hungary, around 15km. Hopefully Hungary will start to do something from Miskolc to the border soon, otherwise the slovak expressway will end into the lands


Hungarians aren't going to built anything. R4 will end at present border crossing what will create nice useless curve right next to the borderhno::









They already built bypass of Tornyosnémeti which merges with the old national road just before the border and than continues as I/68 in Slovakia. Now Slovaks will do the same. R4 will merge with I/68 before the border and it will continue as 3 or M30 in Hungary.

In Google Maps you can see U/C bypass of Tornyosnémeti which may help you to understand.


----------



## eucitizen

Yes I kow that road, I used often to travel there. I know it is a good road and the traffic is low, but at least Hungary should build the bypasses for the towns where the road n. 3 goes through. 
I guess that when Hungary is ready, it will built a coplete new expressway, right? Not using some part of the existing road n. 3.
I think that the R4 had that curve to merge wit hthe old border, cause as I remember §Hungary didn't want at that time to create a new border crossing, but this was well before Schengen.


----------



## blogen_

eucitizen said:


> I guess that when Hungary is ready, it will built a coplete new expressway, right? Not using some part of the existing road n. 3.


Yes, will be a totally new road, because of the exceptionally low traffic we do not plan to build it:









source: BAZ county Regional Structural Plan 2009

But, there is a little problem, the hungarian and the slovak trace meet at right angles:
















:bash:


----------



## Qwert

blogen_ said:


> Yes, will be a totally new road,
> 
> But, there is a little problem, the hungarian and the slovak trace meet at right angles:


I think next to the border they will use present road 3 and just build second carriageway next to it. The rest of the M30 may be new road, but IMO they will use already built bypasses where possible. Some regional master-plan isn't fully binding. Anyway, traffic there is so low that 2x2 won't be needed for many years (Slovakia is obviously going to built 2x2 expressway form the beginning.:doh:hno


----------



## Falusi

*M7* HR border - M0

Date of pics: 25/07/2009

1. Just after the border.









2. At the exit 232, M70.









3. Normal speed limit.









4. Unusual font on the distance sign.









5. Early morning.









6. Rest area Sormás (215).









7. An ususal distance sign after the exit 211, Nagykanizsa.









8. 









9. Somewhere after exit 206, Nagykanizsa east









10. 









11. 









12. Overtaking lane due to this big mountain.









13. Somewhere after exit 143, Balatoboglár.









14. Reast area Balatonlelle (137).









15. On the older section. From the exit 70 (Szabadbattyán) the motorway is capable for 2x3 lanes.









16. The median is wider, you can see the reservated space for the third lane between the barrirers. 









17. Approaching Székesfehérvár.









18. The third lane starts before the exit 64, Székesfehérvár south.









19. From exit 64 the motorway is free for vehicules under 3,5t.









20. Approaching exit 60, Székesfehérvár.









21. Common exit for the road and the rest area.









22. Approaching exit 57, Székesfehérvár north. The motorway is free until this exit.









23. Somewhere after the exit.









24. Traffic isn't so big.









25. But it's bigger in the other direction.









26. I don't like these triple barriers.









27. Approaching on of the few hidden IC at the rest area Velence (45).









28. Electronic sign says it's dangerous to stay on the hard shoulder.









29. Approaching exit 42, Kápolnásnyék.









30. Somewhere after the exit.









31. 









32. Approaching exit 30, Martonvásár. Really big traffic in the opposite direction.









33. 









34. Electronic sign says: A rest area is 2km far away, if you are tired you should stop.









35. Approaching rest area Tárnok.









36. Entering Pest county.









37. 









38. 









39. A big mountain ahead us.









40. 









41. Approaching exit 18, Érd.









42. After the exit.









43. Approaching M0. Travel times on M0.









44. Graphical speed limit sign (I took the photo too late...) It alerts you if you are going too fast. Right lane turns towards the M0.









45. On the collectors.









46. Towards M5.









47. Approaching the collector of M0.


----------



## mati162c

are they planning to build the third lane towards balaton in the nearest future???


----------



## i15

blogen_ said:


> Yes, will be a totally new road, because of the exceptionally low traffic we do not plan to build it


This is very interesting map, do you have something like this for other regions in Hungary? And what was the year, when those data was taken?

BTW, thank you for useful informations about M30


----------



## pijanec

mountain :rofl:


----------



## zsimi80

Thanks for the photos Falusi.


----------



## zsimi80

Local road pics from google earth


----------



## zsimi80

*Merry Christmas everybody *


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

blogen_ said:


> Yes, will be a totally new road, because of the exceptionally low traffic we do not plan to build it:


And is there any traffic on the other side?


----------



## blogen_

i15 said:


> This is very interesting map, do you have something like this for other regions in Hungary?


No, unfortunately not.



> And what was the year, when those data was taken?


2009


----------



## i15

^^ you know, I'm interested in traffic density around Niyregyhaza. Road 36 & 35 from Miskolc to Niyregyhaza to seemed quite busy to me, but I've never drove on the new motorway. Also, is it useful to build M3 towards Ukraine?


----------



## zsimi80

I found this photo on the internet with this note, I think an American has taken it:


"Here you can see a road sign with a typically long and unpronounceable name of a Hungarian town."


----------



## SeanT

Balaton-szent-györgy
Balaton-sant-djoerdj somethink like that 
Balaton-saint-george:nuts:


----------



## Qwert

It's not difficult to pronounce if you know how to read those weird combinations of letters. At least not for me, for Americans every language is difficult to pronounce:lol:.


----------



## RawLee

Whats wrong with Hévíz?:dunno:


----------



## SeanT

It has to be Hév-íz:nuts:


----------



## zsimi80

It isn't a motorway, but i like this pic very much


----------



## Timon91

The world-famous route 66


----------



## Qtya

After a long and questionable evaluation process, the general constructor to widen the southern section of the M0 beltway (between Main road 51 and M6) was finally announced today. The winner, Strabag AG lead M-0 déli ág II. Konzorcium will widen the current 2+2 road to a 1+3+3+1 (still) expressway, including 2 new Danube bridges for 34,9 billion HUF (apx 129,26 million EUR). The contract will be signed tomorrow. Ground works will start as soon as the weather get's better.

Deadline for the project: 31st of December 2011.


----------



## bozata90

^^:cheers: Finally!


----------



## Vallex

I made a sketch of motorway and main roads in Budapest.
If I made mistakes just tell.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it correct M4 is currently under construction between Püspökladány and the Romanian border? That would be like 55 - 60 kilometers of Autopályá.


----------



## RawLee

No,AFAIK,no section of M4 autópálya is u/c...maybe Kisújszállás bypass near Szolnok.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it correct M4 is currently under construction between Püspökladány and the Romanian border? That would be like 55 - 60 kilometers of Autopályá.



that wouldnt be too wise idea... :lol:

traffic is moderate, and the road alignment is quite nice...

but the section between BP-püspökladány is badly needed... :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M4 is quite important for transit traffic to Romania, especially Oradea, Cluj-Napoca or Brasov. It's a 100 kilometer shorter than via M3-M35. M4 already has a nice dedicated alignment bypassing Albertirsa, Cegléd, Abony and Szolnok.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have a question, I read stuff on the Hungarian wikipedia about very high tolls on some motorways before 2004. Exactly how high were these tolls before they changed the tolls?


----------



## BND

^^ The first tolled motorway was the M1, on the Győr-Hegyeshalom (Austrian border) section. In 1996 you had to pay 900 HUF (now 3,35 EUR), in 1999 1700 HUF (now 6,32 EUR) for that short section. On the M5, in 2002 you had to pay 3120 HUF (now 11,61 EUR) for the Újhartyán-Kiskunfélegyháza section. There used to be toll gates on the M3 too, but I can't find prices. Now a 4-days sticker costs 1170 HUF (4,35 EUR) and you can use it on the whole network...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, that's almost € 0,10 per km. Not the most expensive in Europe, but very high for Hungarian standards.


----------



## x-type

M5 had closed system, right? how was the situation on M1 and M3, also closed system (taking ticket when entering, and payment when leaving motorway) or open (just payment)? do you know locations of toll stations? any photos maybe? i know only those photos of demolition of toll gates on M5


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Didn't Hungary had a mix of toll booths and vignettes? Now they have the matrica (e-vignette) only.


----------



## x-type

they did, but i'd say that was addapting period (M5 was the last one with booths while vignettes were allready on)


----------



## Fron

x-type said:


> M5 had closed system, right? how was the situation on M1 and M3, also closed system (taking ticket when entering, and payment when leaving motorway) or open (just payment)? do you know locations of toll stations? any photos maybe? i know only those photos of demolition of toll gates on M5


M3's toll gates before dismantling:








If I remember correctly its painting was blue and white.

You know in the late 90's, there was a huge ****-up around the tolling system. Each motorways were owned by different private companies and those short motorway sections were way overpriced. It was also the subject of daily politics when the state is going to do anything against it. Slowly the state bought these companies, introduced the much cheaper vignette system and dismantled the toll gates which had "the symbolic meaning of harsh capitalization" in Hungary.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have another remark about the Budapest area.

The M0-West is a missing link, which seems to be pushed back every time, so we can't count on a quick construction of that section.

I have also read about plans of an M10 Budapest - Esztergom and M11 Esztergom - M6. 

I made some calculations about the best route from M1 to M3 (Tatabánya - Hatvan);

* via downtown Budapest: 116 km
* via M0: 157 km
* via M0 when M31 is completed: 142 km
* via M0-west/north: 119 km
* via M11-M10-M0: 141 km

I think this easily concludes the construction of the M0 along the northwest side of the city is still a far superior solution than constructing a mega-beltway M11 or using the M0 via the southern side of Budapest. Only the route via central Budapest is as long as the M0-northwest.

The current route via M0 is 41 kilometers longer than going right through the city. When M31 is completed, this goes down to a 26 kilometer detour, which I think is still significant, but makes M0 more competitive as opposed to the route through downtown Budapest.

An M11-M10 link via Esztergom is as bad as the future M0-M31 route. Nice for local and regional traffic, but not for through traffic. 

I really hope they will construct the remaining part of M0 in the next 5 years.


----------



## SeanT

Yes, but unfortunatly there is a big enviromental issue, through Buda "hills".:bash:


----------



## Falusi

M0 north (between Main road 11 and M10):










The A1 (lower) variant has enviromental permission. The construction will start at the end of 2011 ( + delays...).


M0 west (between M10 and M1):

Only the study and preliminary enviromental investigation will be ready until the end of this year. So the construction will start around 2020...


----------



## Qwert

SeanT said:


> Yes, but unfortunatly there is a big enviromental issue, through Buda "hills".:bash:


This part of M0 will be mostly in tunnels so its impact on the environment will be IMO very limited.


----------



## SeanT

Qwert said:


> This part of M0 will be mostly in tunnels so its impact on the environment will be IMO very limited.


 Probably true, still a lot of things have to be cleared with many communities,organs so NO, it is not a question of financial problems that´s why it will take a long time.
We started in early´90´s or late ´80´s to build the M0 and still not completed.:lol::bash:


----------



## SeanT

perhaps in 2015-2018.:nuts:


----------



## wyqtor

x-type said:


> M5 had closed system, right? how was the situation on M1 and M3, also closed system (taking ticket when entering, and payment when leaving motorway) or open (just payment)? do you know locations of toll stations? any photos maybe? i know only those photos of demolition of toll gates on M5


It was an open system, you had to pay once at Kiskunfelegyháza and also at Újhartján. There may have been some toll stations on exits in between, but I don't know.


----------



## RKC

looking at those plans for M0 ^^ seems as there will be another road connecting Békásmegyer to the exit apart from road 11, which can get very congested because of cars coming from Megyeri bridge, entering the city on road 11 and turning left to the estates (to Pünkösdfürdő street). Which is a major problem since the opening of the bridge. I think its typical that everyone was whining about how Budakalász would be jammed after the bridge opens, which of course didn't happen, but noone thought of the thousands of cars that would now approach Békásmegyer from the north, rather than from the city center as before, having a very short single lane to turn left from road 11, in a junction that has allready been a very awkward place with the HÉV crossing, old Szentendre road, and all that (if you drive there, you know it sucks)
This road would allow an alternative way to enter Békásmegyer easing up congestion on road 11, so i hope that it will get built, when they continue M0


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> I really hope they will construct the remaining part of M0 in the next 5 years.



nonsense...

there are so many darkgreens, nimbysts and other eco-anarchist that it is possible it wont be built at all... :bash:


----------



## eucitizen

I heard that Hungary is planning a new toll system for the trucks, does anyone have more info about that?


----------



## i15

SeanT said:


> M6 Szekszárd-Bóly with the tunnel sections ( 49 Km ) and
> M60 Bóly-Pécs ( 30,2 Km ) 266.8 milliárd Ft. € 1 billion:nuts:


1bln € for 79,2km? Not that bad


----------



## Fron

Little bit old news, but sounds cool...



> *Accident prevention cameras protect Highway M0*
> 
> Almost sixty day-and-night cameras are watching around-the-clock a 35 km track (including Megyeri bridge) along the newly opened section of Highway M0. The Hungarian-developed intelligent cameras are capable of detecting several different types of events simultaneously. The system, previously tested in England, automatically alerts the operators in case of an emergency, transmitting data about the time and nature of the event. The automatic event recognition functions highly improve the efficiency of the human surveillance activities, especially in case of multi-camera systems, through relieving the humans of much of the load of observation.
> 
> In case of an accident, for example, the sensors of the camera will detect the abrupt decrease in traffic speeds by means of its non-stop speed surveillance operations. The camera sends an alert in case of detecting traffic flow in the wrong direction, or stopping or movement on the hard shoulder, allowing for an instant response to these events, says Adorján Princz, CEO of Intellio. The events can be tracked back through the replay of the footage, revealing the cause of the particular event.
> 
> In order to allow for more in-depth insight into the events, each camera is connected to a so-called Speed Dome camera operated by the intelligent cameras. The key features of the Speed Dome cameras are the large optical zoom and capability for distant operation typically by a human operator. In this case, however, the operator is replaced by the automatic system, says Adorján Princz, CEO of Intellio. One of the benefits here is that in case of an event the scene can be observed from a close proximity, yielding an exceptionally sharp and detailed view of license plates and even human faces.
> 
> The intelligent traffic surveillance cameras can observe the full bredth of the road, since one device can run multiple functions at the same time. In practice, that equals to simultaneously running accident prevention functions and providing statistical data, such as vehicle category, average speed and weight (through integrated loop detectors). When detecting traffic violations the cameras automatically alert the highway operators and capture the vehicle information (color, license plate number, etc.). The alert can be followed by prompt response, resulting in efficient accident prevention and quick removal of traffic violators from traffic.
> 
> http://download.intellio.eu/videos/traffic2.wmv


----------



## ChrisZwolle

surveillance cameras alone do not prevent accidents.


----------



## 3naranze

maybe something like next Automatic Incident Detection system (of the Italian Autovie Venete S.p.A.) : cameras, "smart" in front of a particular event (a stationary vehicle in the middle of the highway, an unexpected obstacle, an accident, however slight), sending an immediate alert to Radio Operations Center. In terms of innovation the highway concessionaire has just landed - among 1700 candidates - the European "Innovation Awards at Cisco Live 2010", given at Barcelona.


----------



## SeanT

x-type said:


> k'mon, those hills have to have some names!! or not?!


 Well,the tunnels have names
Bátaszék tunnel 1356m
Geresd tunnel 423m
Baranya tunnel 766m
Véménd tunnel 418m
and the 5 (6) viaducts have name too:
Belsö patak viaduct (1) 281m
" (2) 314m
Véménd viaduct 418m
Szebényi árok viaduct 830m
Csele-patak viaduct 450m
Hímesházai árok viaduct 500m


----------



## Fron

ChrisZwolle said:


> surveillance cameras alone do not prevent accidents.


Of course not, but with these systems, authorities can react much more quickly unlike with ordinary surveillance cameras where operators need time to spot events.


----------



## zsimi80

Road no 2 yesterday, snow, snow and more snow.


----------



## zsimi80

Source: MTI


----------



## Fron

Construction of M43:


----------



## zsimi80

thanks for the pics.


----------



## zsimi80




----------



## RawLee

Fron said:


> Construction of M43:


You should also mention its from nif.hu.


----------



## zsimi80

source: MTI


----------



## x-type

that's around Nagykanizsa, right? we had a plenty of snow tonight around Drava river


----------



## zsimi80

x-type said:


> that's around Nagykanizsa, right? we had a plenty of snow tonight around Drava river


i think the first picture was taken around there.


----------



## zsimi80

Western Hungary today:











Source: www.origo.hu and www.mti.hu


----------



## H123Laci

^^ they should plant bushes along the roads...


----------



## zsimi80

Rescue test



Aladar said:


> ^^ Az ígért képek a bama.hu jóvoltából:
> 
> "Összetört" autók: Fiat 126, Suzuki Swift Sedan, Suzuki Swift, Lada Samara, Ikarus busz, Opel Combo, Opel Corsa, nyergesvontató, Ford Fiesta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL GALLERY: H E R E


----------



## Timon91

I just returned from a short trip to Budapest, but because I went by plane I didn't get to see much of the Hungarian motorway network. I did get to ride on the special airport road (road 4), of which pics have been posted not so long ago. I took a bus from Ferihegy 1 to Kőbánya-Kispest metro station. Horrible road! Monday evening I had a beautiful view from the Buda side of the city of the new M0 bridge


----------



## RawLee

Ferihegy 1 has a train station...for the same cost as the bus,it could have taken you into downtown.


----------



## Timon91

The bus is free if you have a 72-hour card, the train isn't AFAIK. Anyway, I took bus 93 from Kőbánya-Kispest to Ferihegy 1. It wasn't the fastest route, but I had enough time and this way I got to see some of Budapest's outskirts.


----------



## RawLee

True,the 72h pass doesnt cover the railways.


----------



## SeanT

...So now it´s long time ago we got punched in our faces the famous 1000 Km sign of hungarian motorway network.
How many Kms of motorways can Hungary present at the present time?:nuts:
...2010 is a big year of openings of new motorway-parts M6-M31 etc.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will M6-M60 open exactly?


----------



## SeanT

The end of march (2010).


----------



## SeanT

As I read on the hungarian forums, everything is finished or close to it around 96%, so nothing can bring this date in jeopardy.


----------



## TheRible

It has been announced that the M60 will be inaugurated on 31 March. I have fixed the date in my diary as I wanna be one of the firsts to use it. I am not sure if the whole M6 will be opened on the same day, but I assume so.

I have asked many questions on the location of the opening ceremony but I got no information as yet. I would expect it to take place in Pecs. But who knows. It could be Szekszárd, or Dunaújváros as well.


----------



## Fron

@m60.hu

:cheers:


----------



## Vallex

Thats kind of quick. 23 months.


----------



## SeanT

There was a "break" in motorway-opening ceremonies in ´09, but this year we are on again.
M4 though few Kms.
M6/M60
M31
M43


----------



## Fron

If you are extremely bored...

Three time lapse videos from Battabikee

First one's route is:









Szászhalombatta -> Highway nr. 6 -> M6 -> M6 inner city section -> M0 -> Highway nr 6 inner city section -> Budafoki road -> Lágymányos bridge -> Hungaria ringroad and the video ends at Hungaria ringroad Üllői avenue junction.

7626637

and the second one is Százhalombatta to Dunaújváros mainly on Highway nr. 6:

8123843

and a pointless one


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

*edited, please delete it!*


----------



## zsimi80

Great videos, i need more


----------



## RKC

yeah i love these, especially the first one, great time for recording, not too dark


----------



## Martin_R2

^^ Love 'em! Are there videos from driving around in the city core too? Inside Hungária krt at least. Would be cool!


----------



## Falusi

^^Great vids!
________________

Some pictures from NIF.hu :

M43:















































M31:
























































M0 widening:


----------



## rarse

> M0 widening:


How many lanes will be there? And from where to where?


----------



## SeanT

rarse said:


> How many lanes will be there? And from where to where?


 2x3 from M1/M7 intersection with(M0) to M5.The M0 you see now is actually the half part of 2x3 which is divided in (2+2)


----------



## RawLee

It will be 2x3+e in the end,and iw will be the same route as the old one.


----------



## keber

Atza said:


> bogdymol said:
> 
> 
> 
> This temporary track is a design mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Actually from a designer point of view naughty it is pretty much correct for future continuation of M9. Although I agree, it could me done better.
Click to expand...


----------



## x-type

Atza said:


> "M9 Palánk"
> 
> Not too informative hno: who knows what is Palánk?
> 
> 
> 
> I like Hungarian signage but this is shit.


:rofl:


ChrisZwolle said:


> I like the idea of signing bridges across the Danube though. There aren't many of them, and it's nice to know which exit to take to get across the river.


i agree, i have also noticed that. similar is in centre od Budapest, there you have direction signs to bridges, too (but you should know what are their names to know where you are  )


----------



## Atza

Atza said:


> It's a temporary track, it will be demolished when M9 will be constructed.
> And it's a mistake because of the radius of this curve is R=250 m which is very small, it allows the speed of 80 km/h, causeless and dangerous. This track should be parallel with the permanent track (R=500m).


In fact the M5-M43(-M9) itself is not the best one.
The traffic volume of Budapest M5 - Szeged (Makó) M43 direction is more than 2x bigger than Budapest - Röszke so the main direction should be the Budapest-Makó. Instead of this it has a simple one-lane offramp, with 5 curves in the permanent ic:









R=300 right
R=250 left
R=250 right
R=250 left
R=300 right

Great :bash:

It should be like this:









or even more this:


----------



## bogdymol

Great drawings Atza.

But why make it simple when you can make it complicated and uncomfortable? :bash:


----------



## x-type

first option is so old fashioned. it can be found in Italy (at least i saw it there often). second is probably the best because there are no totso's (i am alergic on them  )


----------



## tony64

Thank you Atza! You are very informed by hihway plans. Are you studing/ working with it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The first image isn't too bad if you consider the main traffic flows are all distributed via direct connector lanes, and not via cloverleaves.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> The first image isn't too bad if you consider the main traffic flows are all distributed via direct connector lanes, and not via cloverleaves.


but anyway, all turns which have 270° at cloverleaf solution have tight turns at first solution, too


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> The first image isn't too bad if you consider the main traffic flows are all distributed via direct connector lanes, and not via cloverleaves.


Yes, you are right too, and it works of course.

Please do not misunderstand me anyone, we are all glad that we can use these roads at last, and i do not want to offend the designers, they did great job.

Interesting, that the original plans of M5 motorway to the state border were made at about 1986. And almost nothing had changed till the construction.


----------



## Atza

But "M9 Palánk" is still bad 

This M9 is the wonder of Hungarian road developement:
we make an expensive expressway with a bridge over Duna river, and we cannot write anything on the signs where it goes...:lol:


----------



## x-type

you are so funny with Palánk :lol:
btw it isn't even indicated at Google Earth :lol:


----------



## blogen_

The part of Szekszárd the village, more punctually _puszta_ (Palánkpuszta), so former village. Totally insignificant dusty hole.


----------



## Nyuszi

Photo gallery of the u/c M43 motorway bridge over the Tisza-river:

http://galeria.index.hu/gazdasag/20...3_tiszahid/?current_image_num=23&image_size=m


----------



## RKC

blogen_ said:


> The part of Szekszárd the village, more punctually _puszta_ (Palánkpuszta), so former village. Totally insignificant dusty hole.


there's some space left on that sign, maybe they gonna put a sticker saying Szekszárd north?


----------



## x-type

iz Szekszárd in some relation with szeksz?


----------



## blogen_

RKC said:


> there's some space left on that sign, maybe they gonna put a sticker saying Szekszárd north?


Szekszárd north - this would be too clear.


----------



## SeanT

:lol:


x-type said:


> iz Szekszárd in some relation with szeksz?


 you mean szex?:lol:


----------



## zsimi80

M6 video: http://newsmedia.hu/images/stories/videos/m6bemutato.wmv


----------



## zsimi80

*Budapest -> Várpalota*

Budapest









Main road no 7.









Székesfehérvár









Main road no 8.









Várpalota









Random road


----------



## Blaskovitz

zsimi80 said:


> Várpalota



Lengyel, magyar – két jó barát, együtt harcol, s issza borát, Polak, Węgier, dwa bratanki, i do szabli, i do szklanki :cheers:


----------



## zsimi80

panda80 said:


> why you haven't included M2?


included now


----------



## Atza

I also updated my map


----------



## szutyok

I don't think 354 is finished between road 35 and 4.


----------



## Atza

szutyok said:


> I don't think 354 is finished between road 35 and 4.


Yes, corrected


----------



## KaaRoy

When did M31 open?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

May 31st 2010 according to Hungarian wikipedia. So it isn't opened yet.


----------



## i15

zsimi80 said:


> 90


I see, but I can't read those electronic signs in tunnels


----------



## darko06

Why is maximum speed in Hungarian motorway tunnels 90 kmh instead of 100 (as in Austria, Slovenia or Croatia)?


----------



## Atza

KaaRoy said:


> When did M31 open?


Yes, M31 is not opened yet and it will be signed motorway (130)


----------



## RKC

few pics of road 710, part of which is going to be M8, now serving as bypass for the towns on the eastern coast of Balaton
start at Balatonakarattya








wheather is nice


























obviously enough space left for extension, but later there's another bridge which hasn't got the appropriate space. strange








110 km/h is allowed here if i'm correct





















































there's the bridge i talked about, no space for extension... so M8 will go on different route by this point?


























ends with three big roundabouts distributing traffic back to #71, and towards Veszprém








i think the sky/cloud action was supercool that day, i loved the drive, north Balaton is the best


----------



## RKC

zsimi80 said:


> Great M6 report: http://www.origo.hu/auto/20100402-oriasalagut-es-oriashid-vegigfilmeztuk-az-uj-m6os-autopalyat.html


"Az alagutak utáni új M6/M60-as már nem nagy izgalom, de egy kellemetlen meglepetés még hátra volt. Pécs felé haladva egyszer csak tábla jelezte az autópálya végét. Az út egysávosra szűkült, értetlenül néztünk egymásra, hiszen úgy gondoltuk, a város még arrébb van. Mint kiderült, csak körülbelül egy kilométert kellett így autóztunk, majd ráfordultunk egy újabb autópálya szakaszra. Hogy a 387,4 milliárdból miért nem sikerült megszakítás nélkül megoldani végig a kétszer két sávot, az az egyszerű autós számára rejtély."

azért ez durva, ha valaki újságírónak képzeli magát akkor legalább tájékozódhatna arról amiről ír, de sebaj legalább el lehetett lőni a kedvenc fordulatot, hogy x milliárdból miért nem, meg így meg úgy... faszkalapok


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

^^

Pls in English!

PS: You're right!


----------



## x-type

i drove road 710, but i don't remember 110 km/h signs, however, i drove constantly 120 there because it is in excellent condition and very straight


----------



## seem

darko06 said:


> Why is maximum speed in Hungarian motorway tunnels 90 kmh instead of 100 (as in Austria, Slovenia or Croatia)?


In Slovakia is maximum speed 80 km/h, so it is still good. :lol:


----------



## keber

darko06 said:


> Why is maximum speed in Hungarian motorway tunnels 90 kmh instead of 100 (as in Austria, Slovenia or Croatia)?


People must get used to tunnels first.


----------



## zsimi80

I found a beautiful picture of main road 66 









Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10517317


----------



## smokiboy

Very nice picture of route 66


----------



## Atza

Is it 110? Last year was 90. I can't read the sign on the bottom, perhaps it shows the speed limit.


----------



## i15

seem said:


> In Slovakia is maximum speed 80 km/h, so it is still good. :lol:


exactly


----------



## Atza

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/710-es_főút_(Magyarország)

Wiki olso says that 710 is 110


----------



## AcidMan

Atza said:


> I also updated my map


Great job, I like it! :banana:


----------



## Coccodrillo

Other photos of the M6 motorway (post 2755) here: http://www.mecsekautopalya.hu/index2.php?p=photos&l=en (175 MB)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will they really continue M6 towards Osijek as M56? What's the reasoning behind that? I would keep it M6 to avoid an unnecessary succession of road numbers.


----------



## panda80

^^On slide no 4, the continuation appears to be M6...


----------



## Coccodrillo

Apparently the first idea was to number M6 the main trunk and the branch to Pécs, and M56 the branch to the border. Then this changed to M6 from Budapest to the border and to M60 for the branch to Pécs.


----------



## seem

Have you already heard about american driver who was driving a car from Budapest to Pécs on the first gear? :nuts:

here is article in Slovak 

http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/5266621/presla-220-km-na-prvom-rychlostnom-stupni.html


----------



## Atza

AcidMan said:


> Great job, I like it! :banana:


thx


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will they really continue M6 towards Osijek as M56? What's the reasoning behind that? I would keep it M6 to avoid an unnecessary succession of road numbers.


M56 was an old plan when M60 was M6 but later M56 became M6 and M6 became M60


----------



## zsimi80




----------



## gramercy

I made a spreadsheet to analyze the density of our network (of 2x2 roads):

http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=...zItZjhjMC00NjhhLWIwNjctZjA2NzNkN2M0OTNj&hl=hu


First I grabbed a list of all towns in Hungary. Note that the list does not include villages, even though a lot of them have thousands of inhabitants and are right next to the network.

Then I decided on a distance of 5 km. As you can see, currently ~45% of the population lives within 5 kms from the network, but eventually it will increase to over ~60%. 

I realize this is very ad-hoc but you get the picture.


----------



## KaaRoy

seem said:


> Have you already heard about american driver who was driving a car from Budapest to Pécs on the first gear? :nuts:
> 
> here is article in Slovak
> 
> http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/5266621/presla-220-km-na-prvom-rychlostnom-stupni.html



That other photo showing the funeral car being towed away during the funeral is even more shocking....


----------



## zsimi80

Thanks Fricy.



Fricy said:


> Tunnels on M6 motorway in Hungary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> http://epitos.blog.hu/2010/04/08/autopalyan_jartam_alagutat_lattam


I like this:


----------



## wdw35

gramercy said:


> Then I decided on a distance of 5 km. As you can see, currently ~45% of the population lives within 5 kms from the network, but eventually it will increase to over ~60%.


Great job, gramercy!
Of course, data must be taken with a bit of caution. For instance, even though the inhabitants in Bekescsaba technically are "within 5 kms from the network", in reality they only have access to the few km's of road 44 to Gyula (so in practice they wouldn't really be connected to the 2x2 network).

Say, I noticed M49 does not appear in your planned column. Has this been scraped off?


----------



## Atza

*M43*

from north on road 5, turning left to new M43


















(2 x 400 kV)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The kmpost says 7, yet the exit number is 8?


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> The kmpost says 7, yet the exit number is 8?


?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

here:
http://img3.tar.hu/atza/img/74206134.jpg#3


----------



## zsimi80

ChrisZwolle said:


> here:
> http://img3.tar.hu/atza/img/74206134.jpg#3


LOL


----------



## treichard

Perhaps Hungary rounds up to an integer number of km instead of to the nearest integer. That's how Exit 0 can be avoided. 

When I tried to figure out the rounding on the new M6 to figure out the exit numbers from the km tick marks in the online plans, it wasn't clear which rounding rule was used. Plus there's the question of which part of the interchange the distance from the zero point is based on. Center of an over-/underpass? The closest or farthest ramp end to the zero point?


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> here:
> http://img3.tar.hu/atza/img/74206134.jpg#3


Yes, I see but don't know why.

Probably the IC get number by the higher kmpost (which is after the IC).
Because the IC is in the 8th km (0-1 km -> 1st, 7-8 -> 8th).


----------



## Atza

*Updated*


----------



## Atza

Older posts

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43542990&postcount=2171 (44)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43150002&postcount=2803 (táblázat)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43146472&postcount=2157 (67)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41377032&postcount=2148 (5)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41376476&postcount=2146 (47 Orosháza)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41376280&postcount=2145 (47)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46312803&postcount=2304 (47)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46738483&postcount=2319 (4-405)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46741933&postcount=2327 (M0)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46911635&postcount=2335 (Ferihegyi)


----------



## RawLee

Construction of M9 started:

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/872


----------



## Qtya

RawLee said:


> Construction of M9 started:
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/872


Good news! Thanx RawLee! Finally M9 will stretch towards the east from main road 51 till main road 54! :banana:



Projects between Main road 54 - 53 and Main road 53 - M5 (Szeged) are in preliminary stage. Both sections have environmental license/admission with the deadline of the 31st of December 2015, so these projects must be launched before that time.

Main road 54 - Main road 53



Main road 53 - M5 (Szeged)


----------



## Atza

As I see on this map







the roundabout on road 51 will be rebuilt as a grade separated IC with 2x2 lanes. Am I right? Any closer map?


----------



## tony64

Qtya said:


> Main road 53 - M5 (Szeged)


And what about this route? The M9 will arrive at Szeged by the M43, won't it?


----------



## Mateusz

What bypasses are planned in Budapest


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

Qtya,

I think the Szekszárd-Dombóvár-Kaposvár section is much more urgent, than this 54-M5 section.


----------



## Falusi

Yes it's much more urgent because we have a big hole in our road network between Dombóvár and Szekszárd, but only studies are in progress... Meanwhile the 54-M5 section is in a more advanced state, so I think we should build them if we will ready with the plans.

@ Atza: Yes there will be 2x2 grade separated ICs at 51 and at 54 too.


----------



## SeanT

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Qtya,
> 
> I think the Szekszárd-Dombóvár-Kaposvár section is much more urgent, than this 54-M5 section.


 ...Probably the entire (future) M9 is!


----------



## Atza

Falusi said:


> @ Atza: Yes there will be 2x2 grade separated ICs at 51 and at 54 too.



thx kewl


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are the specs of M9? A 2x2 Autóút all the way?


----------



## Qtya

(HUN)RoGeR said:


> Qtya,
> 
> I think the Szekszárd-Dombóvár-Kaposvár section is much more urgent, than this 54-M5 section.


No doubt about that! But I would extend it with the Kaposvár-Nagykanizsa section. No wonder the NIF homepage shows the Kaposvár-Nagykanizsa section as a planned MOTORWAY, and not an expressway. (Dombovár-Kaposvár section 15 km, 2x1)



> M9 *autópálya*(motorway), Kaposvár elkerülő Nyugat - Nagykanizsa
> 
> Tipus: Gyorsforgalmi utak fejlesztése
> 
> M9 *autópálya*, Kaposvár elkerülő Nyugat - Nagykanizsa
> 
> Rövid összefoglaló:
> 
> A beruházás tartalma: *70 km* hosszú, *2x2* forgalmisávos *M9 autópálya* szakasz nyomvonalának meghatározása és minisztériumi jóváhagyatása Kaposvár (610 sz. elkerülő út Ny-i vége) és Nagykanizsa (M7 ap. csomópont) között.
> 
> Finanszírozási forrás: Gyorsforgalmi utak
> 
> 2009-ben az előzetes környezetvédelmi határozat megszerzéséhez szükséges munkarészek elkészítése fog megtörténni.
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/fejlesztes/666




But anyway, you are of course right. Even the NIF website points that out.



> M9 Dombóvár-Szekszárd
> 
> Hossz: 45 km
> 
> Tipus: Gyorsforgalmi utak fejlesztése
> 
> M9 Dombóvár-Szekszárd
> 
> Hossza *45 km*, *2x1* forgalmi sáv
> 
> Ennek a szakasznak a megvalósítása a *legsürgetőbb * (most urgent) hálózati szempontból, mivel az előző szakasz kiépítését egy ideig helyettesítheti a 61. számú főút. A szakaszra elkészült a megvalósíthatósági terv, ez alapján tanulmánytervet kell készíteni a szóba jöhető nyomvonal kiválasztására.
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/projekt/70


----------



## H123Laci

Mateusz said:


> What bypasses are planned in Budapest



nope.

**** off budapest! countryside rulez! :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The M9 is one giant bypass of Budapest. You can use it already from Croatia and Romania :lol:


----------



## Mateusz

Is there any opposition to the fact that some part opf Hungarian network will actually a massive bypass of Budapest ??


----------



## KaaRoy

Mateusz said:


> Is there any opposition to the fact that some part opf Hungarian network will actually a massive bypass of Budapest ??


Why would be any opposition? It is not very good in Hungary that all traffic (road and railway) are very centralized on Budapest. E.g. travelling from Szeged to Pecs by train is quickest thru Budapest, which, looking at the map, is quite ridiculous. A full M9 around the country in the south will be a very welcome development.


----------



## H123Laci

KaaRoy said:


> E.g. travelling from Szeged to Pecs by train is quickest thru Budapest, which, looking at the map, is quite ridiculous.


ridiculous? why?

do you want to build a railway between szeged and pécs for 100 passanger/day?

that would be ridiculous...


----------



## TheRible

H123Laci said:


> ridiculous? why?
> 
> do you want to build a railway between szeged and pécs for 100 passanger/day?
> 
> that would be ridiculous...


These people from Budapest are real pain in the ass. Originally this M9 was considered a part of the South Motorway. Of course that would have been the shortest route between Wienna and the Balkans (Beograd etc.)

Budapest, of course, did not support it, because it would have bypassed it entirely. If the South Motorway would have been built all the factories, trading centres, logistic facilities were built along Nagykanizsa - Szeged corridor (and not in Tatabánya, Komárom, Esztergom, Biatorbágy, Törökbáling, Budaörs).

And yes, there was the Transdanubian Highway too. That would have passed Budapest as well. Why, of course, it was blocked by Budapest too.

Pécs - Szeged railway connection existed in the Hungarian Kingdom and prospered well. It went through Osijek, and Vojvodina. The redrawn borders cut this line and was never rebult again. 

The result: there is not any economic connection between Hungary's 5th and 6th largest cities. Shame, is not it?

**** off Budapest. It sucks the living blood out of the country.


----------



## H123Laci

Mateusz said:


> Is there any opposition to the fact that some part opf Hungarian network will actually a massive bypass of Budapest ??



the M8 and M9 would be a large half-circle and they would convert the current radial network to a large spiderweb radial-ring network.

(so they would function like a large budapest bypass...)

this is the long-term masterplan of the hungarian network...


the problem is that there many people who think this network have to be built right now.

but its a stupid idea.

this long term plan should be built slowly following the traffic needs...

it would be a waste of money to build motorways for AAT of 5000/day...

while traffic is low it would be enough to upgrade the main roads along the planned M8 and M9 whith bypasses and alignment corrections...


----------



## RKC

yes its normally the turkish workers living in germany going home for holidays and then returning to germany, that causes the problems. Its not all the time, though i can't tell you exactly when that is. I never had any problems on that border, since the motorway has opened, not even on the way back, allthough you are entering the Schengen zone when you enter Hungary, so coming in to Hungary is the trickier.

best of luck


----------



## SeanT

gmbh said:


> it depends on lenght and geology...we build tunnel borik (1 km) and sitina (1,5 km) 3-4 years. and each km 2x2 lane tunnel costs 60-70 mil. €. our PPP1 concessionaire actually promises to open 1,5-2,5 km long tunnels within 39 months from beginning and complete within 45 months. longer tunnel 48-60 months.
> 
> 
> and people should to pay for elementary school and for breathing too....
> 
> there are eurofunds and each country can assign his own priority. e. g. roads.
> 
> in agglomeration should be introduce the integrated PT. You buy one ticket and it is valid for suburban bus/rail and for city PT too.
> 
> gramercy wrote the list of taxes, but it´s question od tax-politic. We don´t have „registration tax on new and imported cars“ e.g.
> 
> BA has one through motorway, but it´s part of two motorways. On the east part was 100.000 AADT (harbour bridge) already in 2005, and widening is impossible. bypass D4 east will be maybe after 2015. your M0 south 2x3 is U/C, M31 will be complete soon. do you see the difference ?
> 
> Sk and Hu population density is the same, but the structure of settlements are different. in Sk we have a lot of villages, small cities. It means low traffic density so I. class roads will be very important in future too. but you are building a lot of bypasses and make many 100 km reconstructions and we not. I see the progress on your side of borderland. do you see the difference ?
> 
> Have you any link with actual hungarian project list (or map) of m.ways/e.ways and road investments till 2013/15 ?
> 
> 
> 
> we have 1,5 priority...R1 is half of southern route. so I would like bypasses zvolen-kosice U/C SOON - there are located eurofunds. and I would like instead of 40-50 km extreme expensive D1 sections D4 east (cca 20 km on flatland with danube bridge) and better roads with bypasses in all country. A few dozen km motorway till 2015 and nothing more I can´t call progress.


 http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/gallery/871/Folyamatban_levo_2010_04_05_.JPG


----------



## Qtya

Credit to Windblower! The widening of M0...



Windblower said:


> Jó estét,
> 
> pár kép az M0-ás szélesítéséről (diósdi csomópont és az M0/M7 közötti szakasz)
> 
> Diósd után, az M6 irányába nézve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diósd után az M7 irányába nézve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munkagépek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hídépítő telephelye (3 hidat építenek, ebből az egyik a Duna-híd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Az annahegyi pihenő irányába nézve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Az annahegyi pihenő irányába nézve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A helyszínt járva feltűnt egy mesterséges magaslat a Tétényi-fennsík tetején . Nem tudja valaki, hogy *ez* mi a csuda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Üdv!
> WB


----------



## wdw35

*Theoretical debates*

Lots of theoretical talks here, but very few posts regarding to actual developments (besides some pics of M0 widening).
Meanwhile, millions of Hungarians from the Greater Hungary really have no perspective of a high-speed road connections that will bring them closer to the center of the motherland, to their brothers and sisters.
In addition of having to endure the unfairness of the road signs seen on the motorway M3 (which only show Ukraine and Slovakia, but not Erdely / or Romania), these poor souls have lost their faith in the capacity of the central .hu government of planning and constructing motorways towards the Transylvanian regions that are home to millions of true Hungarians!
By today (April 2010) I would have expected:
1. The construction of M49 expressway Vaja - Csengersima - Szatmar to begin. Ironically, not even M3 Nyiregyhaza - Vaja has been started!!
2. The construction of M35 motorway Debrecen - Artand to be close to finalization. As far as I know, there is no definite horizon for this motorway as of yet.
But what is going on? Hungary has finalized motorway connections all the way to the borders of A, HR, SR, CZ (OK, half profile as in M15) - but RO, which has the highest number of Hungarian minority remains significantly behind???
How can this be?
When will we have a chance to drive to Budapest in one half-day, admire its beautiful Duna-shore, and then come back to where we live?
Is the dream of the Greater Hungary just something to go up in smoke? You tell me, and sustain your statement by clear deadlines:
* what is going on with M3 Nyiregyhaza - Vaja?
* what is going on with M49 Vaja - Csengersima?
* what is going on with M35 Debrecen - Artand?


----------



## nbk

^^
Hello "neighbor" ,

Regarding to your post I must say that the Hungarian government does not have anything to do with building motorways in Romania. Hungary being closer to central Europe than Romania, probably has some more advantages in getting financing for this matter. Perhaps HU would build the ones in RO quicker than our govhno:.
Also, regarding to what you written, those motorways aren't being projected especially for the hungarian people living in RO (and this particular national minority case is a big issue), they are lined for inter-state transit throughtout Europe like mass-transit, tourism, business, political treaties, etc.

As far as their continuation in RO there are some sections part of two large motorways under construction at this very moment:
A1: Nadlac - Arad (38.5 km) + Arad - Timisoara (44 km)
A3: Bors - Suplacu de Barcau (? km) + Mihaesti - Gilau (? km) + Turda - Campia Turzii (12 km).
It's not pretty much satisfactory right not but the entire projects are from the HU border (close to Debrecen) to Targu Mures (RO - wich is the begining of the Csikszereda Region) for the A3 and Nagylak to Bucharest (RO capital), And when they'll finish them it would be a great thing for us romanians and you guys travelling towards and from central EU.


----------



## RawLee

M3 Nyíregyháza-main road 49 construction started days earlier. M49 Vaja-Ököritófülpös is being planned.

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/602
http://www.nif.hu/hirek/592


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> M3 Nyíregyháza-main road 49 construction started days earlier.



fortunately not.
contract is suspended.

I hope the new gov. will stop it.


----------



## H123Laci

wdw35 said:


> In addition of having to endure the unfairness of the road signs seen on the motorway M3 (which only show Ukraine and Slovakia, but not Erdely / or Romania)


maybe because M3 goes to Ukraine and Slovakia not Romania... 

the road what goes to Romania is called M4... (and M5/M43)




> * what is going on with M3 Nyiregyhaza - Vaja?
> * what is going on with M49 Vaja - Csengersima?
> * what is going on with M35 Debrecen - Artand?


what do you want with these stupid projects?

as I said: *the road what goes to Romania is called M4*

its continuation is the A3 (transylvanian motorway)


----------



## Kidu

H123Laci said:


> as I said: *the road what goes to Romania is called M4*
> 
> its continuation is the A3 (transylvanian motorway)


Laci, you are wrong, A3 is not the continuation of M43, A3 is continuation of M35 (that highway from Debrecen).
At M43, the continuation will be A1 (Nadlac-Arad-Timisoara-Deva-Sibiu-Pitesti-Bucuresti).

Regards :cheers:

Later edit: Sorry, now I realise that you speak about future M4 and this will be connected with A3 in Romania.


----------



## ionut

^^ Actually, from what I know, *A3 in Romania near Oradea will be continued with M4 in HU, not M35 from Debrecen*.


----------



## Atza

H123Laci said:


> fortunately not.
> contract is suspended.
> 
> I hope the new gov. will stop it.


new gov will speed up constructions to connect transsylvania to hungary


----------



## H123Laci

^^ yeah, M4 needs some speed up... :lol:


----------



## gramercy

sure,

let's build full-profile highways for 10% capacity to serve areas that are competitive with hungary yet pay no taxes

meanwhile, abandon areas, like, oh, i don't know, the F•in capital that produces over 40% of the GDP and doesn't even have a proper ringroad

same goes for M10, M85 and M86, all desperately needed and all lie in high-GDP areas and all are currently served with not even proper main roads


maybe if the romanian/ukrainian government is knocking on the border with 4-5 motorways...


----------



## nenea_hartia

gramercy said:


> maybe if the romanian government is knocking on the border with 4-5 motorways...


Not anytime soon. But in 50 years from now on, who nows ? :lol:


----------



## RawLee

*Ancient coach-model beneath M9*

http://index.hu/tudomany/2010/04/22/oskori_kocsimodellt_talalhattak/










:lol:


----------



## gramercy

while we are on the subject of off-topic, they just announced, that there are almost 3 million pensioners in hungary and they cost almost 1 bn eur / month

go figure


----------



## Atza

M1 motorway M7-Tata section 2x3+e upgrade and concrete pavement planned

http://www.nif.hu/docs/sap/1000000647/TED_ajanlati felh_100313_M1_M7.pdf


----------



## stormwatchforever

Does somebody have pictures of Budapest from the M5 motorway when entering into the city?


----------



## RawLee

by Bomarr


----------



## stormwatchforever

Thank you very much.


----------



## kofy

M1 (between Komárom and Győr) will be closed for many days. The flood will presumably disappear in 3-4 days, the reconstruction can only be started after that...


----------



## kofy

x-type said:


> omfg @ M1


Six cars were damaged, but fortunately no injury.


----------



## RipleyLV

zsimi80 said:


> M1 today:


Oh-ho-ho-hoo.

Are there floods in the western part of Hungary? Szombathely? Csorna?


----------



## Falusi

M1 will be open temporarily tomorrow. The hole was caused by a small rill which now looks like a river...

I don't know about big floods of western Hungary, the most of it occurred in Northern Hungary. (If I know good)


----------



## seem

^^ Horrible, I heard that today on our national radio (Slovenský rozhlas) that drivers traveling from Bratislava to Budapest have to use road 63 to Komárno.


----------



## SuperSergei

I`m driving from Norway to Macedonia in the beginning of july. To avoid traffic jam on the Hungarian-Serbian border, I`m planning to cross the Tompa-Subotica border on road 53 instead of E75 (Horgos). Whats the easist thing to do? Exit 114 on E75 and take the 5402 to Kiskunhalas and then drive 53 towards Subotica? Nice if someone have pictures of roads or have other advices. Maybe someone have used the same bordercrossing?


----------



## Doctor Wu

I have similar plans. But shhhhh :nono: don't say it loud 'cause everybody going to Serbia will take that crossing and we will face the same crowd as in Roszke :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

SuperSergei said:


> Nice if someone have pictures of roads or have other advices.



check page146, you can find useful infos to your question...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will M31 open on May 31st, as planned, or not?


----------



## SuperSergei

H123Laci said:


> check page146, you can find useful infos to your question...


Thanks alot, I love this forum:banana:! Then I`ll try the Tompa-Kelbija border cross in july, that is a 24H open border, right?


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will M31 open on May 31st, as planned, or not?



probably on June 10th.


----------



## seem

When the motorway M2 is going to be completely build up from Budapest to Vác? I heard something about start of the construction of Budapest-Vác this year.


----------



## and802

SuperSergei said:


> Thanks alot, I love this forum:banana:! Then I`ll try the Tompa-Kelbija border cross in july, that is a 24H open border, right?


yes it is. I crossed the post around midnight. no hassles. 

actually on the way to Serbia I chose Roszke/Horgos post (mid-July). my direction was serviced on-the-fly. no queue. but I was scared with the situation on the other direction. that is why on the way back to Hungary I decided to try my luck with Tompa border post (beginning of Aug). ... and I won


----------



## Qtya

I made a little trip around the country this weekend... It's pretty long, with lot's of pix, so I'd rather not post it here (if you prefer, I can do that), you can find it in the Hungarian Forum.

Here's the map...



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018071&page=34


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Nice pictures. You've picked up 100 liters of wine? Good pictures, even despite the rain.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Nice pictures. You've picked up 100 liters of wine?


Yupp... And it's already gone...


----------



## Nyuszi

Qtya said:


> Yupp... And it's already gone...


Drunkenness, can be measured this way: drunken text/hour

So, how wasted were you Qtyi, after 100 liters of wine? :lol:

BTW: Great photo-trip! :cheers:


----------



## zsimi80

We made a trip too  We bought wine in Eger 

Budapest->Eger->Szilvásvárad->Eger->Noszvaj->Budapest











My photos are here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57505571&postcount=709


----------



## SeanT

OFF TOPIC!!!

What kind of wine??


----------



## Qtya

SeanT said:


> OFF TOPIC!!!
> 
> What kind of wine??


Question to who?


----------



## zsimi80

SeanT said:


> OFF TOPIC!!!
> 
> What kind of wine??


We bougth Bikavér and 1-2 other I can't remember


----------



## SeanT

Qtya said:


> Question to who?


 ...Probably to zsimi who bought some wine:lol:


----------



## Nyuszi

SeanT said:


> ...Probably to zsimi who bought some wine:lol:


:doh:^^:hilarious

It seems you did not check out the phototrips. hno: Qtya's question was absolutely relevant.

Qtya's phototrip part II, photo nr7:



Qtya said:


> Szent György-hegy...
> 
> ...
> 
> Packed up... 50Ls of the 100, high quality Hungarian wine...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57407153&postcount=681


----------



## Qtya

Thanx Bunny! :hug:


----------



## Fron

Aerial pics from M6 Dunaújváros-Szekszárd section:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Amazing pics, Fron! Thank you! :cheers:

==========

Nyuszi, can you please send one of those fantastic cans to the following:
Silviu (aka nenea_hartia), T.Ionescu street, 105600, Câmpina, Romania? :scouserd:
Thank you very much.:clown:


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> Nyuszi, can you please send one of those fantastic cans to the following:


Hey!  Those are mine! 

Anyway, I truly would, but they are pretty much empty now...


----------



## zsimi80

M6 today after a big storm... km 127










www.origo.hu


----------



## seem

^^Again hno:

*Btw, guys, is there anything new about widening of M2 from Budapest to Vác?*


offtopic/

_how many €€€ cost way from Košice to Bratislava for trucks?_ :nuts:










_as you probably know, we have elections in two week_


----------



## RipleyLV

Storm? Again? Did you guys seen the sun lately?


----------



## seem

RipleyLV said:


> Storm? Again? Did you guys seen the sun lately?


I saw the sun when I was in Budapest one week ago. Last 3 weeks is weather realy awful. hno:


----------



## RipleyLV

^ 

I hope the weather will be sunny in the middle of June, when I'll be in Hungary.


----------



## RawLee

Um, there was a sunny week in this month. And there were 3-4 half-sunny days.


----------



## zsimi80

seem said:


> ^^Again hno:
> 
> *Btw, guys, is there anything new about widening of M2 from Budapest to Vác?*
> 
> 
> offtopic/
> 
> _how many €€€ cost way from Košice to Bratislava for trucks?_ :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _as you probably know, we have elections in two week_


This is more accurate


----------



## seem

^^


zsimi80 said:


> This is more accurate


Some Slovak trucks are using previous way if they want to stop on Vörösmarty tér for a cup of tea.


----------



## Vallex

Today at M1 it was raining hard..many people hid under the bridge


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will M31 open today or not?


----------



## Fron

RipleyLV said:


> ^
> 
> I hope the weather will be sunny in the middle of June, when I'll be in Hungary.


30 days weather forecast:









Ridiculous. :nuts:


----------



## Fron

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will M31 open today or not?


It will be opened in mid June, if floods will not washing away that motorway too. :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

Fron said:


> Aerial pics from M6 Dunaújváros-Szekszárd section:


would you photoshop some cars on them?

photos of a deserted motorway are very boring... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will M31 open today or not?



(as I said earlier: ) *NOT* :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

seem said:


> *Btw, guys, is there anything new about widening of M2 from Budapest to Vác?*



no, there isnt.


----------



## zsimi80

M6 :S:S



Aladar said:


> *M1* után *M6* és még a 6-os útról is letereltek... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás:hvg.hu


----------



## Vallex

I went to M31 yesterday and it was not opened yet.. there were still trucks there.


----------



## Atza

updated


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can ignore everything after day 5.


----------



## RawLee

Especially in the Carpathian basin. Nothing beyond 12 hours is certain.


----------



## Doctor Wu

Atza said:


> updated


 Good:banana:
I will be in Hungary on 26th.


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> You can ignore everything after day 5.


 Make it 3:lol:


----------



## zsimi80

Felsőzsolca


----------



## nenea_hartia

^^ OMG! hno:
I'm so sorry for you guys. It's so sad to see such scenes every evening on the news, not only in Hungary but also in Slovakia or Poland. I hope these floodings will stop very soon and you'll gonna have the chance to repair the roads very fast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah the northern terminus of M30 (I had to look that up, never heard of Felsőzsolca before).


----------



## BND

^^ It is a suburb of Miskolc. Today several houses collapsed... Some pictures from the area:




























from index.hu


----------



## RipleyLV

Crisis in Hungaria. hno:


----------



## msz2

I didn't know that Hungary also suffer because of flood.


----------



## Kate.Kuj

Hello,
I will be driving today from Kosice, through Miszkolc, Budapest to Szeged.
Where to find current info about closed roads and diversions?


----------



## RawLee

Half of Borsod county is flooded. I suggest going to Miskolc through southern Slovakia. Or avoid northern Hungary, including Miskolc itself.


----------



## Kate.Kuj

I need pricese information. Some www.


----------



## BND

^^ unfortunately this is only in Hungarian:

http://internet.kozut.hu/kozlekedoknek/Lapok/default.aspx

Main road 3 is closed at the H-SK border at the moment... Proposed crossing is Král-Bánréve (Slovakian main road 67, Hungarian main road 26). Road 26 is free all the way through Miskolc. Motorway M30 is available from Miskolc-South. Be careful, there can be problems with the roads in Slovakia too!


----------



## Kate.Kuj

Thank You very much.
I will be there around 7 pm. Is there a possibility that they will open 3 to Miskolc and H-SK border today?
I heard that M3 from Mezokovesd up to Nygeryhaza is closed. Not true?
Maybe i misunderstood it  
http://www.autopalya.hu/AAK_Cikk/2010/6/HIR20100607


----------



## bogdymol

tony64 said:


> And for what?


And for the fact that streets in Hungary are cleaner, people are more well-behaved, you have a better medical sistem (own experience), your politicians resign if the population founds out that they lyed, you know how to attract tourists etc etc etc

Just one thing I hate at Hungary: you language is the worst I ever seen (heard)


----------



## tony64

bogdymol said:


> Just one thing I hate at Hungary: you language is the worst I ever seen (heard)


OFF:The second hardest language in the world...as I heard.  But somebody of my german friends sad, the hungarian is mild against the slavic laguages.

ON:Once in the nearest future I hope, I could visite Bucharest, the romanian mountains or the beach on highway!


----------



## wyqtor

bogdymol said:


> And for the fact that streets in Hungary are cleaner, people are more well-behaved, you have a better medical sistem (own experience), your politicians resign if the population founds out that they lyed, you know how to attract tourists etc etc etc
> 
> Just one thing I hate at Hungary: you language is the worst I ever seen (heard)


Yeah, if it weren't for the language problem I would probably be advocating the independence of Banat and its integration into Hungary, or the recreation of Austria-Hungary.


----------



## wyqtor

tony64 said:


> ON:Once in the nearest future I hope, I could visite Bucharest, the romanian mountains or the beach on highway!


You're not the only one :lol: . We living in Timisoara or Arad have an easier time traveling to Hungary and Austria than visiting our own country, given the lack of motorways.


----------



## bogdymol

wyqtor said:


> You're not the only one :lol: . We living in Timisoara or Arad have an easier time traveling to Hungary and Austria than visiting our own country, given the lack of motorways.


+1 kay:


----------



## tony64

I moved the discussion about hungarian language to this topic(#5155).
Please check and tell your opinions, impressions, I am curious! 
I can't hear our language with foreign ears, but I always wanted.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ yeah, Ive just wanted to ask: what kind of topic is this? :lol:


----------



## petronel

Are there any problems (because of flooding) on M7 and M3 ? next week i have to transit Hungary from Debrecen to Nagykanizsa.

Thanks in advance,
Petronel.

PS: In Budapest to change from M7 to M3 is faster to use M0 or to go trough city ?


----------



## Trainerul

Is there any updated map of closed roads (flood) in Hungary? Thanks!


----------



## RawLee

petronel said:


> Are there any problems (because of flooding) on M7 and M3 ? next week i have to transit Hungary from Debrecen to Nagykanizsa.


No.



> PS: In Budapest to change from M7 to M3 is faster to use M0 or to go trough city ?


Depends on a lot things. Time of day, if there is a traffic jam in the city/on M0. M0 would probably be less frustrating.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About M31



H123Laci said:


> (as I said earlier: ) *NOT* :lol:





Fron said:


> It will be opened in mid June, if floods will not washing away that motorway too. :lol:





H123Laci said:


> probably on June 10th.


Any news?


----------



## RawLee

Why are you so impatient?:lol:

AFAIK, construction works have finished, its awaiting opening approval.

EDIT: first half of July.

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/669


----------



## Fron

ChrisZwolle said:


> About M31
> Any news?


Yeah, mid July...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RawLee said:


> Why are you so impatient?:lol:


I began keeping a record of road openings in Europe.


----------



## zsimi80

*Hungary: Vác-Kosd-Rád-Vácduka-Budapest










Vác:*




























*Vác -> Kosd*




























*M2*




























*Local road *










*Rád:*



















*To Vácduka:*









*Vácduka:*









*Vácduka -> Budapest
Local road:*










*M2:*

































































More photos here (Picasa Album): http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20100613VacEsKornyeke#​


----------



## Atza

*Nice* 



zsimi80 said:


> *Hungary: Vác-Kosd-Rád-Vácduka-Budapest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*

WOW*​


----------



## seem

^^ Like in Netherlands. 

_I hope I won`t be bannned for that._ 

I have never been on that road, I am still using M2 when I am going in that direction. I have to try it.


----------



## zsimi80

Atza said:


> *Nice*
> 
> 
> 
> WOW




This photo was taken on M2.


----------



## Slagathor

seem said:


> ^^ Like in Netherlands.
> 
> _I hope I won`t be bannned for that._


Why would you be banned for that? Don't the Hungarians like us?


----------



## RipleyLV

Slagathor said:


> Why would you be banned for that? Don't the Hungarians like us?


No, it's because he didn't wrote "Like in *The* Netherlands".


----------



## bogdymol

^^  And how long will be the delay?


----------



## tony64

bogdymol said:


> ^^  And how long will be the delay?


I don't know exactly, maybe just 1-2 months...


----------



## tony64

But they sad, it will be a baypass for the bridge like this:


----------



## KaaRoy

Question:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=47.3639&lon=19.1648&zoom=13&layers=B000FTF

Why do you think this is indicated as an existing road on OpenStreetMap?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's under construction. July 2009 imagery on Google Earth shows some earthworks being done, but I doubt if it is completed already. It's impossible to build a motorway from scratch in less than a year.


----------



## KaaRoy

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's under construction. July 2009 imagery on Google Earth shows some earthworks being done, but I doubt if it is completed already. It's impossible to build a motorway from scratch in less than a year.


Thanks but does not really answers my question. I don't know who makes this map, but it is strange that this M0 section is indicated as existing, however this is still far away from ready as far as I know. 

On the other hand, M31 is almost ready, and that does not even show up on OpenStreetMaps. I know this is a wiki style thing, but i was still wondering how these discrepancies are possible.


----------



## KaaRoy

Btw, how do you find out when Google maps satellite images were taken?


----------



## i15

Fron said:


> Yes, you can check whatever you want...
> 
> Little guide for you:
> Go to http://utadat.hu


Interesting, thank you. It seems like road 4 Budapest-Szolnok is quite busy, is M4 under construction? On the other hand, 10-12 ths. traffic on M6 Budapest-Dunaujvaros is not that much, so now I understand, that some people were making jokes about traffic on new M6 towards Pecs


----------



## ChrisZwolle

KaaRoy said:


> Btw, how do you find out when Google maps satellite images were taken?


----------



## KaaRoy

Thanks, Chris. The problem was I was looking at in in a browser at google maps, not in Google Earth.


----------



## Fron

After a long delay M3 Nyíregyháza-Vásárosnamény section(46 km) construction starts soon, as contracts going to be signed on Tuesday.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ hiphip-hurray! :bash:


----------



## H123Laci

i15 said:


> It seems like road 4 Budapest-Szolnok is quite busy, is M4 under construction?


no, it isnt and it won't be for a time...

so it is 9km long so far, and it terminates in a traffic light controlled at-grade intersection with an AADT of 30.000... :bash:



> On the other hand, 10-12 ths. traffic on M6 Budapest-Dunaujvaros is not that much, so now I understand, that some people were making jokes about traffic on new M6 towards Pecs



at least you understand...

unfortunately we have many fellow countrymen who don't... :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

10.000 - 15.000 can be justified for a motorway. It will probably be around 30.000 vehicles around 2020. 

On the other hand, I've been looking into Moroccan Autoroutes, some of their motorways have no more than 4.000 vehicles per day, and most sections are below 10.000 vehicles. So it's not that bad. 

I think you're focusing too much on the traffic counts, and less on other issues like regional development, traffic safety and living circumstances in towns and villages on the old route. 10.000 through + 5.000 local traffic is already quite a lot for village routes. If they take those 10.000 to the motorway, it's a great improvement for that village.


----------



## i15

It's close to Budapest, so it's not that much. M1,3,5 and 7 near Budapest has more than 50.000 AADT. It's probably enough to have motorway there (M6), but this direction doesn't seem to be very important, compared to others...


----------



## RKC

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think you're focusing too much on the traffic counts, and less on other issues like regional development, traffic safety and living circumstances in towns and villages on the old route. 10.000 through + 5.000 local traffic is already quite a lot for village routes. If they take those 10.000 to the motorway, it's a great improvement for that village.


I have said this about five times so far with the exact same arguments - you think it helped?


----------



## Qtya

M3-M31 interchange completed...


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> M3-M31 interchange completed...



according to the signs (construction and speed limit), it is not completed yet... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

i15 said:


> It's close to Budapest, so it's not that much. M1,3,5 and 7 near Budapest has more than 50.000 AADT. It's probably enough to have motorway there (M6), but this direction doesn't seem to be very important, compared to others...



yeah, exactly...

M4, M10, M2 (and M0 north-west) is much more important...


----------



## gmbh

> at least you understand...
> 
> unfortunately we have many fellow countrymen who don't...


many sections of our (future) D1 had traffic similar to M6. between kralovany and ruzomberok, lipt. mikulas and svit cca 12.000, probably bypass of poprad (new counting is this year), between janovce and presov cca 10.000, tunnel branisko (price 250 mil. €) had 8.200 AADT. but traffic is not everything. it´s about accessability of regions and quality of journey... transit roads should not have 40-50 km/h limitations etc....


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> 10.000 - 15.000 can be justified for a motorway. It will probably be around 30.000 vehicles around 2020.


are you joking? 
100%(-200%) increase in the following 10 years? :lol:

and the traffic volume of the 2x1 main roads 10 and 4 "probably" will double too and will be around 40-50.000 vehicles around 2020.

wow, thats quite a lot for a 2x1 road... :lol:


but no, it wont be.

the (energy) crisis will continue, and we can be happy if we could be able to stagnate...





> I think you're focusing too much on the traffic counts, and less on other issues like regional development, traffic safety and living circumstances in towns and villages on the old route. 10.000 through + 5.000 local traffic is already quite a lot for village routes. If they take those 10.000 to the motorway, it's a great improvement for that village.



2 notes:

- the main road 6 is a NEW route, not an old one.
it bypasses all the villages...

- there are main roads which dont bypass villages and has much more traffic (even 100% more) than main road 6...

so do you think yet M6 was a good idea? hno:


----------



## H123Laci

RKC said:


> I have said this about five times so far with the exact same arguments - you think it helped?



repeating a false argument (based on incorrect assessment of the situation) wont help... :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> are you joking?
> 100%(-200%) increase in the following 10 years? :lol:


It's not uncommon for new motorways to see a 7 - 8% year-on-year increase for the first 10 years. Probably more in a country like Hungary where automobile usage is not yet as high as western Europe. 30.000 AADT is actually a plausible traffic volume for such a connection. 

I rather spend 100% of the price now than 250% of the price when motorway construction is overdue. The faster the better, since motorway construction cost inflate way faster than average. 

But I guess that when it's up to you, only Budapest has a motorway network and the rest of the country is only accessible by time-consuming and dangerous two-lane highways.


----------



## Nyuszi

Fron said:


> After a long delay M3 Nyíregyháza-Vásárosnamény section(46 km) construction starts soon, as contracts going to be signed on Tuesday.





H123Laci said:


> ^^ hiphip-hurray! :bash:


According to this article, I wouldn't bet on it.

Interview whit the new Hungarian Minister for National Developments:

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/2010/06/21/fellegi_interju/

(Unfortunately only in Hungarian.)


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> many sections of our (future) D1 had traffic similar to M6. between kralovany and ruzomberok, lipt. mikulas and svit cca 12.000, probably bypass of poprad (new counting is this year), between janovce and presov cca 10.000, tunnel branisko (price 250 mil. €) had 8.200 AADT. but traffic is not everything. it´s about accessability of regions and quality of journey...


under 15.000 (in a 6-8 year forecast) a half profile is enough...




> transit roads should not have 40-50 km/h limitations etc....


yeah, thats right.

but main road 6 is a new road which bypasses the villages, so theres no 40-50km/h speed limit...

and it is NOT an international transit route (in reality, it is only in fiction)...

the main road 4 is an old road which goes through many villages with 50km/h limit...

an it IS an international transit route with heavy truck traffic...


so which would you give a priority? :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> But I guess that when it's up to you, only Budapest has a motorway network and the rest of the country is only accessible by time-consuming and dangerous two-lane highways.



nope, you guess it wrong...

when its up to me, I would build motorways in 2 stages (half-full profile) and according to priority based on traffic load (and not on political issues)

and I wouldnt neglect other important tasks: main road bypasses and maintenance... (our main road network is like a war-zone)


----------



## H123Laci

Nyuszi said:


> According to this article, I wouldn't bet on it.



_Ebben az új filozófiában, a minisztériuma egy más területén, az útgazdálkodásban, mi lesz a meghatározó: az építés vagy a felújítás? Folytatódik-e a sztrádaprogram?

A drága autópálya-építés helyett az igények szerint gyorsforgalmi utat kell építeni. De mivel nagyon lepusztult a magyar közúthálózat, elsősorban ennek a rendbetételére kell koncentrálnunk._


that sounds good...


----------



## Nyuszi

H123Laci said:


> that sounds good...


^^mg: You are satisfied! :banana:


----------



## gmbh

> under 15.000 (in a 6-8 year forecast) a half profile is enough...


the biggest problem is not half profile or full profile because half profiles have to include long bridges or tunnels. btw. 1/2 profiles have to be accommodated to completing (wide overpasses etc). the question is : build complete motorways or solve the most problematical sections first (bypasses, hills...). I vote for the 2. possibility. if we think only about traffic density we cannot build motorway to 1/3 inhabitans with 2nd and 3rd biggest city....it´s ridiculous.



> so which would you give a priority?


road 4 also have bypasses, haven´t it ? .... my answer is I can´t judge, becasue I don´t have experience with this roads and I know nothing about preparation...nobody doubts that bypass of bratislava D4 - east is very important, but the project is not complete... but I don´t ask anybody if he wants D4 for 30.000 and more AADT or D1 under mountains and forests for 10-15.000 AADT. 

you didn´t answer me about the amount you have from eurofunds... but I think you cannot build everything you want till 2013-15. my opinion is the traffic density is important but connections capital - biggest cities with many inhabitans are important too....M6. I think pecs is one of the biggest cities = big potencial of traffic.

I have read your priorities and I mosty agree with you....

new sections of M3 or motorway to bekescsaba is immature. important are recontructions of main roads, widening of M2, E65 to szombathely (sorry, I don´t know the number), M4 or probably M10. 1st, 2nd, 3rd are U/C or comming soon, aren´t they ? except M6 I don´t agree with you in case of M0 west. in bratislava is it similar - D4 east will take major part of traffic like your M0 south, east and M31. D4 north is only a luxury and expensive shortcut with tunnels and bridges.

so I´m looking for the information about opening M31...have you definitive deadline for opening ?


----------



## gmbh

> under 15.000 (in a 6-8 year forecast) a half profile is enough...


the biggest problem is not half profile or full profile because half profiles have to include long bridges or tunnels. btw. 1/2 profiles have to be accommodated to completing (wide overpasses etc). the question is : build complete motorways or solve the most problematical sections first (bypasses, hills...). I vote for the 2. possibility. if we think only about traffic density we cannot build motorway to 1/3 inhabitans with 2nd and 3rd biggest city....it´s ridiculous.



> so which would you give a priority?


road 4 also have bypasses, haven´t it ? .... my answer is I can´t judge, becasue I don´t have experience with this roads and I know nothing about preparation...nobody doubts that bypass of bratislava D4 - east is very important, but the project is not complete... but I don´t ask anybody if he wants D4 for 30.000 and more AADT or D1 under mountains and forests for 10-15.000 AADT. 

you didn´t answer me about the amount you have from eurofunds... but I think you cannot build everything you want till 2013-15. my opinion is the traffic density is important but connections capital - biggest cities with many inhabitans is important too....M6. I think pecs is one of the biggest cities = big potencial of traffic.

I have read your priorities and I mosty agree with you. new sections of M3 or motorway to bekescsaba is immature. important are recontructions of main roads, widening of M2, E65 to szombathely (sorry, I don´t know the number), M4 or probably M10. 1st, 2nd, 3rd are U/C or comming soon, aren´t they ? except M6 I don´t agree with you in case of M0 west. in bratislava is it similar - D4 east will take major part of traffic like your M0 south and east and D4 north is only a luxury and expensive shortcut with tunnels and bridges.


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> the biggest problem is not half profile or full profile because half profiles have to include long bridges or tunnels. btw. 1/2 profiles have to be accommodated to completing (wide overpasses etc).


half profile means about 2/3 cost. (because of full overpasses and some earthwork for 2nd profile)
but in case of bridges and tunnels half profile means half cost.

or in other words: you can build 1,5-2 times more from the same budget.



> the question is : build complete motorways or solve the most problematical sections first (bypasses, hills...). I vote for the 2. possibility.


agree.



> if we think only about traffic density we cannot build motorway to 1/3 inhabitans with 2nd and 3rd biggest city....it´s ridiculous.


why would it be ridiculous?
motorways are for TRAFFIC and not to be a generous present from the president to a faithful city... :lol:




> road 4 also have bypasses, haven´t it ? .... my answer is I can´t judge, becasue I don´t have experience with this roads and I know nothing about preparation...


yeah, it has, but there are many missing...
but this is not the only problem: traffic overload is the other one...
chech it on www.utadat.hu



> nobody doubts that bypass of bratislava D4 - east is very important, but the project is not complete... but I don´t ask anybody if he wants D4 for 30.000 and more AADT or D1 under mountains and forests for 10-15.000 AADT.


I dont know the situation in Bratislava...
if the D1 in Bratislava is seriously jammed in peak traffic, the D4 is urgent.




> you didn´t answer me about the amount you have from eurofunds...


I dont know the details... I know only we can apply for 30mrd eur in the 2007-2013 intervall...
but I dont know how much money can we spend on roads...




> my opinion is the traffic density is important but connections capital - biggest cities with many inhabitans are important too....M6. I think pecs is one of the biggest cities = big potencial of traffic.


pecs has significant agglomeration (commuter) traffic, but the M6 wont help, because it makes a huge detour...

instead of this wasteful megalomanic projec we should have to widen the main road 6 to 2x2 between pecs and sexárd...



> I don´t agree with you in case of M0 west. in bratislava is it similar - D4 east will take major part of traffic like your M0 south, east and M31. D4 north is only a luxury and expensive shortcut with tunnels and bridges.


I dont know the traffic around Bratislava... 
looking at the map, it really seems no too urgent...

but the situation in budapest is very different:

in the 10/11/M2<->M1/M7/M6 destinations the M0east/south is a too big detour...
of course you can force trucks to make that detour, but you cannot force cars (under 3,5t), so they will go through the city...

and budapest HAS NO through motorways...(while bratislava has...)



> so I´m looking for the information about opening M31...have you definitive deadline for opening ?


maybe on 9th July.


----------



## gmbh

Cost of 105 km uncomplete sections D1 between zilina-presov is at least 3,5-4 bil. € in case we don´t discover some „surprises“ under surface...unfortunately we used to...from cohesion fund we can apply for cca. 1 bil. €. So half profiles on D1 don´t save us. the cost of your 200 km M6 were surely far less. 

I checked the map of traffic density... but the question is ... is M4 (or M10) prepared for construction ? 



> motorways are for TRAFFIC and not to be a generous present from the president to a faithful city...


it´s not a present because 1-1,5 mil. people in region (eastern sk, south-west hu) is enough to have a motorway especially if costs are acceptable. but this categorical „do or die“ statements make don´t senses at all if you have enough mrd. from eurofunds. you can build most of your priorities.



> 10/11/M2<->M1/M7/M6 destinations the M0east/south is a too big detour...


OK, but the situation in BA-BP is however comparable. both have cca 100.000 AADT. But D4 east can take cca 20% of this and D4 north less, so I don´t think this (D4 north, M0 west) destinations are too required.


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> the cost of your 200 km M6 were surely far less.


M4 would be even more less, cause theres no need for expensive tunnels and viaducts... :lol:
(only a bridge on the tisza river)




> I checked the map of traffic density... but the question is ... is M4 (or M10) prepared for construction ?


in case of 10 plans are ready, but fucking greenies are fucking against it...

in case of 4 plans have to be upgraded cause it was planned as a 2x2 main road, but theyve changed their mind and want to build it as a motorway...




> it´s not a present because 1-1,5 mil. people in region (eastern sk, south-west hu) is enough to have a motorway


no, it is not enough.

motorwas are NOT for people but for TRAFFIC.

if people are NOT able to make enough traffic, they do not need a motorway, a simple main road is enough for them.

a motorway with low traffic is a luxury and a waste of money...
mainly in a poor country like hungary (the land of hungry... :lol




> OK, but the situation in BA-BP is however comparable. both have cca 100.000 AADT. But D4 east can take cca 20% of this and D4 north less, so I don´t think this (D4 north, M0 west) destinations are too required.


no, it is not comparable...
the forecasted traffic of M0west is about 40.000...

and it lure away traffic NOT from a through motorway, but mainly from congested city roads...

thats quite a difference...


----------



## RKC

H123Laci said:


> repeating a false argument (based on incorrect assessment of the situation) wont help... :lol:


all I ever said was that existing traffic cannot be the only reason to build motorways. You basicly say it can. That is where we disagree.

You say half profile mways are a good solution. I strongly disagree. They do bypass towns, which is important yes, but they lack safety (oncoming trafic not separated), they lack advantage of speed (having to overtake slow vehicles), and IMO they do not help regions to be more attractive for investors for the above reasons, so they also lack ecomomical advantages.

I would choose 2x2 roads like the #8 over half profile motorways, for areas with less traffic. 
I also don't say M6 was the most important road to build. But if we consider tourism and accesibility of our most important cities, i say the picture is less black and white. M4 would be extremly important , I agree. But based on my own frequent experiences, it isn't worse to drive than road 6 was, and the busiest parts of the road are well equiped with bypasses.


----------



## gmbh

> in case of 4 plans have to be upgraded...


so M4 isn´t prepared, what are we talking about ?



> a motorway with low traffic is a luxury and a waste of money...


a lot of people have potencial of big traffic. so I think M6 is something else like M3 near UA. 



> the forecasted traffic of M0west is about 40.000...


I have read a few our forecasts...but the classic says... everybody lies. especially when they need to find arguments for spending money for more and more cement. poor countrys shouldn´t build short and too expensive sections.


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> so M4 isn´t prepared, what are we talking about?


the M4? :lol:




> a lot of people have potencial of big traffic. so I think M6 is something else like M3 near UA.


talking about potential is a bullshit...

potential does NOT make traffic only cars do...

at first fill the road you have and then you can ask upgrade...

it is simple as that... :lol:




> poor countrys shouldn´t build short and too expensive sections.



is this some kind of "fixa idea"? :lol:

price doesnt matter.
what does matter is the benefit/price ratio...


----------



## H123Laci

RKC said:


> You say half profile mways are a good solution. I strongly disagree. They do bypass towns, which is important yes, but they lack safety (oncoming trafic not separated), they lack advantage of speed (having to overtake slow vehicles), and IMO they do not help regions to be more attractive for investors for the above reasons, so they also lack ecomomical advantages.


there are 30.000km national road which "lack safety" (they are 2x1 and most of them is in terrible condition) and "lack advantage of speed" (they are limited to 40-90)

so what?
build 2x2 expressways even to the smallest village? :lol:

who will pay the price?





> I also don't say M6 was the most important road to build.


yeah, there are a few hundred more important projects... :lol:



> But if we consider tourism and accesibility of our most important cities, i say the picture is less black and white.


tourism? this is bullshit...

do you think a tourist wont go to pecs if the journey is 30min longer? :lol:

this is ridiculous...

were there frequent traffic jams and congestions?

no?
in this case the road was OK.



> M4 would be extremly important , I agree.


yes, it would.



> But based on my own frequent experiences, it isn't worse to drive than road 6 was, and the busiest parts of the road are well equiped with bypasses.


no, it is worse.
2 times more traffic makes it really worse.

and while the MR6 misses 2 bypasses (at dunaföldvár and paks) the MR4 misses 7... (and capacity...)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Is it possible for you to write a post without a "lol" smiley? :lol:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Could you possibly tell me, please, if there are already or are to be build any sections on M0 3x3+2e?

Sorry ,if it's been asked.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ 3x3? NO!

but, 2x3+e YESSS! :lol:

(a 3km section at the M6xM0 IC was widened to 2x3+e 2 years ago when this IC was opened...
the widening of the rest of the southern sector (M1-M5) is U/C)


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> no-no-no...wait... this is an example from eastern part....please don´t try fooling me...you cannot applicate this to BP west....different geographics, demographics, industrie atc... Neither I want to D4 north because of traffic from east....


I cant show you a western sector example on the google, cause theres no M0West yet... :lol:

the situation on the west part is very similar (but this IS worse):

there is ONLY one 2x1 road to the city from this region!

and this region is rich, car usage is high PT is weak.

so this road is heavily congested, it worth to avoid it...

but how?

the ONLY transversal route in the region is a nightmare:

this is a curvy 2x1 local road on heavily builtup area with extreme traffic: on some sections is above 20.000!! (check www.utadat.hu)

the M0West could lure away most of it instantly, and lure away another portion from the previous road leading to the city.

and on top of this there is the earlier mentioned M1/M7/M6<->M2/11/10 transit traffic...

(and these are not week directions: M1/M7/M6 is about 220.000 and M2/11/10 is about 120.000...
I think it can generate some transit traffic... :lol


believe me: 40.000 is NOT an exaggeration... :cheers:


*D4north is a totally different story: *

its a bloody long tunnel (10km?), so it gives no connection for outlying villages with high car usage.

but the 18km long M0W will has 5!! IC between the M1 and M10 (excluding the M1 and M10 ICs!)
(average IC distance is 3km!)

so itt will be a lifebelt for this willages, which can be hardly reached now.


----------



## Atza

H123Laci said:


> ok, lets be serious:
> 
> that overpass section above M3 is not a REAL 2x3...
> 
> it was planned to be a C/D lane for the M3xM0 cloverleaf IC, when it was partially built in 1998.
> 
> but plan has changed and they have built a separate C/D road, so the M0 overpass above M3 became unnecessarily wide...
> 
> although they painted it 3 lanes wide it has no sense: its too short for overtaking and the 2x2 has quite enough spare capacity...


I also know the history of this IC but now this section have C/D + 3 + 3 + C/D lanes.


----------



## gmbh

> there is ONLY one 2x1 road to the city from this region!


you write about "hidegkuti ut" but the main MR10 is "becsi ut". your previous example from eastern part makes sense, but traffic from MR10 could use M0 west and then reach the downtown throught M0-M1 intersection ? :lol:



> and on top of this there is the earlier mentioned M1/M7/M6<->M2/11/10 transit traffic...


ok, but 20-30 km more for transit throught M0 east is indifferent.


----------



## H123Laci

Atza said:


> I also know the history of this IC but now this section have C/D + 3 + 3 + C/D lanes.


dont left out the emergency lanes!! :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> you write about "hidegkuti ut" but the main MR10 is "becsi ut". your previous example from eastern part makes sense, but traffic from MR10 could use M0 west and then reach the downtown throught M0-M1 intersection ? :lol:


yes.

and traffic from M1 could use M0 west and then reach the downtown throught the M0-M10 intersection...

so I think the 40.000 is a very underestimated forecast, itt will be at least 150.000... :lol:


one thing is sure: if you dont want to understand, you wont understand... :lol:




> ok, but 20-30 km more for transit throught M0 east is indifferent.


thats not only "20-30 km more"...

eg. between the M10 and M7 the route is 86km on M0E, and 22km on M0W
*so the difference is 64km...*

nobody makes such a huge detour (except trucks which can be forced to detour), instead of it they cross the city...

maybe you think the M31 is also a waste of money (80mil.eur), because it reduces the route between M3 and M0S "only" by 13km... :lol:

heres a little story about the M25, the London Orbital, aka the "Road to Hell": 


_*The eternal question is: why is a simple ring road, a 360-degree bypass of a city, so badly congested?* 

There appear to be three principal reasons. 

First, as a sweetener to locals along the route, junctions were dropped in all over the place. They allowed the road to be built, but *allowed lots of local traffic onto what was intended as a long-distance route. It also means the road is now used by many commuters.*

Second, it was meant to be the outermost of three or four ring roads for London (for which see the Ringways feature); not counting the inner ring road and South Circular, which are signed routes along city streets, it is currently the outermost of one and a half ring roads.

Thirdly, and partly for the reasons above, *the demand for this road was so grossly underestimated that when it was finally completed in 1986, it was already out of date.* Demand outstripped capacity within a few short years and ever since then it's been a long and expensive battle to make things move once more._


----------



## gmbh

> and traffic from M1 could use M0 west and then reach the downtown throught the M0-M10 intersection...


why ? you wrote "_there_ (from future M0-M10 intersection) _is ONLY one 2x1 road to the city from this region!_" so if we talk about traffic from north-west is it unsufficient but in this case is it sufficient ? it´s longer journey for the traffic from M1-M7 without another compensation.

we cannot avoid the biggest problem of M0 west...it´t useless for commuters from north-west and south-west too and this section hasn´t his own suburban zone, only hills and forests. 



> eg. between the M10 and M7 the route is 86km on M0E, and 22km on M0W


M10 is OK but without new bridge throught danube is it blind "street", no transit route :lol:, transit from central slovakia uses E77-M2 and transit from west uses medvedov-vamosszabadi or komarno-komarom. about M6 you said that´s not transit route, so.... :lol: the most frequented north-south transit is E77-E75 i.e. M2-M5. :lol:

another thing is tracing, you can curse to greenies, but we have the same problem when our state wants to save some money by construction of cheaper variant and EU is not devoted. apparently the most expensive variant will be chosen and that means delay.


----------



## H123Laci

THIS is the route (made of congested local roads) which substitue the missing part of the M0.











lenght: *37km* travel time: *60min (but at least 120min in rush hours)*

the same statistics of the missing M0 section:

lenght: *29km* travel time: *17min (17min in rush hours)*


----------



## H123Laci

gmbh said:


> why ?


have you heard about "irony"? :lol:



> you wrote "_there_ (from future M0-M10 intersection) _is ONLY one 2x1 road to the city from this region!_"


NOT from the M0xM10 but from the region BETWEEN the M10 and M1 (buda hills)!!

this region is served only by one 2x1 route (hűvösvölgyi út) to the downtown...





> we cannot avoid the biggest problem of M0 west...it´t useless for commuters from north-west and south-west too...


but its useful for commuters from WEST... :lol:



> ...and this section hasn´t his own suburban zone, only hills and forests.


yeah, it hasnt, it has "only" 8 highly motorised villages... :lol:

look at the map before you say your opinion... :lol:



> M10 is OK but without new bridge throught danube is it blind "street", no transit route :lol:, transit from central slovakia uses E77-M2 and transit from west uses medvedov-vamosszabadi or komarno-komarom. about M6 you said that´s not transit route, so.... :lol: the most frequented north-south transit is E77-E75 i.e. M2-M5. :lol:



the meaning of "transit" depends on the context:

in point of view of a country the "transit" is a traffic which crosses the country...

*but in point of view of budapest (or any city) the "transit" is a traffic which crosses the city... (although it wants to bypass it...*

so the traffic from budakalász to törökbálint IS transit traffic...
(there is a regional lung cancer hospital at törökbalint)

and this recquires no bridge at esztergom/sturovo... :lol:


of course the new esztergom/sturovo bridge is necessary to help INTERNATIONAL truck traffic.

but its prerequisite is M10 and M0West. :cheers:

it has no sence to lure international truck traffic onto heavily congested 2x1 local roads...


----------



## H123Laci

I played a little bit with maps.google, and planned a "Tour de Budapest" route on local roads following the alignment of M0...

statistics:
*lenght: 156km, travel time: 4h (7-8h in peak traffic) - (M0: 108km, 1h)*

there are some detour on the south and north, because there are NO bridges closer to the M0 crossings!! hno:

this is a serious problem now... 
traffic is 150.000 on the 2x3 "árpád" bridge (northest city bridge) and 100.000 on the 2x2 "lágymányosi" bridge (southest city bridge)

*budapest desperately need NEW BRIDGES!*


----------



## TheRible

H123Laci said:


> I played a little bit with maps.google, and planned a "Tour de Budapest" route on local roads following the alignment of M0...
> 
> statistics:
> *lenght: 156km, travel time: 4h (7-8h in peak traffic) - (M0: 108km, 1h)*
> 
> 
> 
> there are some detour on the south and north, because there are NO bridges closer to the M0 crossings!! hno:
> 
> this is a serious problem now...
> traffic is 150.000 on the 2x3 "árpád" bridge (northest city bridge) and 100.000 on the 2x2 "lágymányosi" bridge (southest city bridge)
> 
> *budapest desperately need NEW BRIDGES!*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bullshit. You need new bridges. You look at the whole country from your narrow perspective of a peasant from Budakalasz. Same stands for M10. Stay home and work in Budakalasz then you do not need to queue.
> 
> Besides: if Budapest wants bridges it shall finance and build them. It would be a local project. Not my business. Do not waste tax payers' money.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> lenght: 156km, travel time: 4h (7-8h in peak traffic)


Even Budapest does not have 8 consecutive hours of peak traffic. By the time you clinched half of the route, rush hour is long over. 

I do agree on M0 though, it should be constructed asap with 2x3 lanes with a left shoulder in tunnels and bridges to accommodate a future 4th lane. Learn from our mistakes.


----------



## H123Laci

ribiribiribi, how stupid you are... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Even Budapest does not have 8 consecutive hours of peak traffic. By the time you clinched half of the route, rush hour is long over.


yeah, of course, it was only a theoretical estimation...
(anyway: a beltway is NOT for going full circles... :lol




> I do agree on M0 though, it should be constructed asap with 2x3 lanes with a left shoulder in tunnels and bridges to accommodate a future 4th lane.


yeah, we've talked about it already, but I disagree..

there are hungarian saying for this: "you fall onto the other side of the horse" and "you shoot a sparrow with a cannon" :lol:

2x2 is plenty enough, this is NOT London with 10M people...

*and an other important issue:*

I think the growth of our economy is over, we can anticipate stagnation (or decrease)

(our society is growing old, our lazy, untrained gipsies proliferate, social expenditures kills the economy, CHINA conquers the world's economy and here's the PeakOil = the energy will become more and more expensive...)

so I'm not soo optimistic about traffic growth like you... :lol:


therefore we HAVE to concentrate on maintenance of the existing network (it IS very neglected)
upgrades and construction is enough only to the current traffic volumes...



> Learn from our mistakes.


and what?

your mistake wasn't building too low capacity (it was enough in that time), but was NOT increasing capacity for DECADES.

building too much capacity prematurely is simple waste of money and would be a mistake too.
(e.g.: ghost M6 :lol


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> 2x2 is plenty enough, this is NOT London with 10M people...


Compare it with Brussels, a 1.5 million metropolitan area with one beltway, rather similar to Budapest, Brussels is also the spider in the Belgian road web. They're currently talking about expanding the beltway to 12 lanes, so I don't think 6 lanes with space for 8 lanes for Budapest is an oversized proposal. 

You, mr Laci, have an extremely short-term point of view. You don't construct a brand new motorway to widen again within 15 years. If you are gonna build something like M0 Northwest, with a lot of tunnels and bridges, then better do it right at once. That is 2x3 with space for a 4th lane. The cost index may be 1.5, but that's better than spending two times a 1.0 cost index. (In the end, it is cheaper). 

By the way, it's hard to take you serious with all those :lol: smilies. Quite frankly, it looks like you're drunk every time you post something.


----------



## PLH

Instead, can anyone tell me why bridges and viaducts on M0 have concrete surface? I know the same is in the US, but no other European country uses this technology.


----------



## RawLee

M0 south became a rollercoaster with its asphalt surface because of the heat and usage (and probably quality). Concrete will last much longer, without becoming dangerous.


----------



## H123Laci

PLH said:


> Instead, can anyone tell me why bridges and viaducts on M0 have concrete surface? I know the same is in the US, but no other European country uses this technology.


because this requires a special technology.

builders cannot use the standard concrete finisher and concrete mixture (which they use on the motorway) on bridges and viaducts.

it requires a special machine (eg. walter heilit VWB) and special mixture (cp 4/3-20 KK)

it is more simple to surface bridges with asphalt...


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Compare it with Brussels, a 1.5 million metropolitan area with one beltway, rather similar to Budapest, Brussels is also the spider in the Belgian road web.



"spider in the road web"... thats a funny metaphor... :lol:



> They're currently talking about expanding the beltway to 12 lanes, so I don't think 6 lanes with space for 8 lanes for Budapest is an oversized proposal.
> 
> You, mr Laci, have an extremely short-term point of view. You don't construct a brand new motorway to widen again within 15 years. If you are gonna build something like M0 Northwest, with a lot of tunnels and bridges, then better do it right at once. That is 2x3 with space for a 4th lane. The cost index may be 1.5, but that's better than spending two times a 1.0 cost index. (In the end, it is cheaper).


this is YOUR opinion.

there are opinions that theres no need for M0west at all... (gmbh and others)

and I'm between you on the "golden mean"... thats comforting... :lol:


but you elegantly step over my forecast about the economy which limit the traffic growth...

if you want to adhere to the 10-15years estimation of capacity shortage of a 2x2 motorway, you should explain what kind of economic forecast are you basing it?




> By the way, it's hard to take you serious with all those :lol: smilies. Quite frankly, it looks like you're drunk every time you post something.


yeah, I like distilled fruits... :lol:

I think its better to laugh on annoying things than to be always huffy...

or would you prefer :bash: hno: :storm:  :mad2: :soapbox: :tongue: emoticons?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way, it's hard to take you serious with all those :lol: smilies. Quite frankly, it looks like you're drunk every time you post something.


Maybe it's his avatar-the dude behind the cactus really looks like an AA member.:lol:


----------



## vux




----------



## RawLee

Möre said:


> And reconstructing one in Budapest which costs more than a new one. We could have built 2 new bridges with that money. :bash:


Maybe we should have demolished it to spare money. Damn, why are we reconstruction the parliament or the castle? Demolish it, its cheaper!hno:


----------



## BND

M31 was inaugurated and traffic can use it since 16:00 :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Woohoo!


----------



## H123Laci

^^ Are you satisfied, Chris? 

some images: http://automenedzser.hu/gallery/a903659d-1060-4b08-be08-fbfb1429fd98.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the next motorway project in Hungary to be completed? M43?


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the next motorway project in Hungary to be completed? M43?


Questionable. Our new government will check all projects and make new decisions. Many people (incl. me) fear that these decisions will have political base instead of a professional one (just like for M6 recently). Actually there is not any project in Hungary that is in an irreversible state. 
The key for M43 is the bridge over Tisza river which has a huge delay even now and the future is pretty doubtful. Normally this way should be the next inauguration but M43 has not much sense without that bridge (which is a bypass for the town of Szeged as well) so all I can say is that I can't say anything. It is possible that some sections of M85-M86 will be completed before the opening of the new M43 bridge.


----------



## Qtya

Attus said:


> Actually there is not any project in Hungary that is in an irreversible state.


M9... (Between Main road 53 and 54.)


----------



## seem

Guys, where I can find the best map of your network with present and future motorways including towns etc. ?

Nice to see a concrete on a brand new M31.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Attus said:


> Questionable. Our new government will check all projects and make new decisions. Many people (incl. me) fear that these decisions will have political base instead of a professional one (just like for M6 recently). Actually there is not any project in Hungary that is in an irreversible state.
> The key for M43 is the bridge over Tisza river which has a huge delay even now and the future is pretty doubtful. Normally this way should be the next inauguration but M43 has not much sense without that bridge (which is a bypass for the town of Szeged as well) so all I can say is that I can't say anything. It is possible that some sections of M85-M86 will be completed before the opening of the new M43 bridge.


This is gonna make me very sad.:cripes: I hoped in a quick opening of M43, especially after seeing last week the works for the future roundabout in Makó (I presume it will be the connection with M43) and even a road sign on M5, near Szeged, pointing to Arad and RO.


----------



## Qtya

BND said:


> M31 was inaugurated and traffic can use it since 16:00 :banana:




http://nol.hu/kep/384771


----------



## H123Laci

Here are some M31 images...


----------



## Verso

^^ Nice. Has concrete become standard on Hungarian motorways?


----------



## Atza

H123Laci said:


> Here are some M31 images...


Nice:cheers:


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> ^^ Nice. Has concrete become standard on Hungarian motorways?


No, it depends on traffic volume. Concrete is used in "K" (especially heavy) and "R" (extremely heavy) class.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read somewhere both M0 east and M31 have space for six lanes, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Usually, additional space for a future widening is reserved in the median, so that if they want to widen it, they don't have to adjust all bridges and overpasses. They did this a lot in the Netherlands. The Dutch road authority is smart, if major maintenance is needed, they sometimes prepare a 2x2 motorway for 2x3 lanes. For example, the A28 near Zwolle is currently being widened, they widened 7 km of motorway to 2x3 lanes in only 10 weeks.


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read somewhere both M0 east and M31 have space for six lanes, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> Usually, additional space for a future widening is reserved in the median


M0E have got space in the madian for future widening.
I did not heard about M31 to be 2x3 in the future.

But in Hungary for the time of widening the roads are so old that we have to rebuild all of the road with all of its bridges.

(Like M1 Budaörs-Tatabánya. In the 80's the Budaörs-Bicske section was constructed to have 2x3 lanes in the future. Now we want to widen but the pavement is poor quality asphalt, proposed to change it to concrete, the bridges are in bad condition, built by old standard, so most of them will be rebuilt.)


----------



## RKC

Atza said:


> M0E have got space in the madian for future widening.



from M5 to M31



How are they going to do M1? any details?


----------



## Atza

RKC said:


> from M5 to M31
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to do M1? any details?


Exactly.

http://www.hirextra.hu/2010/07/26/elhuzodik-az-m1-es-autopalya-szelesitese/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So the widening of M1 between Budapest and Tatabanya is delayed?


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> So the widening of M1 between Budapest and Tatabanya is delayed?


Yes, a couple of months.


----------



## Qtya

Testing M31...

























Future rest area, and gas station...





Proof that M31 was built in a way it could be widened to 3x3...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pictures. It indeed looks like M31 was built with six lanes in mind, very clever.


----------



## Verso

Nice pics, good shortcut between M0 and M3. I have a comment:


Qtya said:


>


I think it would be good to add "Mukachevo" for those not familiar with Hungarian and Cyrillic. Btw, seeing the distance between Záhony and Mukachevo is just 43 km, they obviously took Ukrainian roads T0707 and T0710. I thought they'd use M06 over Uzhgorod.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No, M3 will run straight east after Nyiregyhaza, and not towards Uzhhorod / Chop. I believe the planned M-road to that area is M41 or M43.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ M43 is the link between Szeged (on M5) and the Romanian border. However only the first section is under construction, between Szeged and Makó. And I know there are some troubles now, cause the contractor was declared bankrupt.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I messed up the numbers, it's M34, planned as an Autóút.


----------



## Verso

I think they used the distance to Mukachevo over future M3 so they won't have to change it later, but the current route is still over Záhony and Uzhgorod (otherwise they'd have to write Beregsurány under Mukachevo, not Záhony).


----------



## H123Laci

Qtya said:


> Proof that M31 was built in a way it could be widened to 3x3...


you mean: 2x3 (or 3+3)

but I hardly believe it will be needed in 50 years...


----------



## Qtya

H123Laci said:


> you mean: 2x3 (or 3+3)


Yes of course... My bad...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

H123Laci said:


> but I hardly believe it will be needed in 50 years...


Well, let me tell you, we've built some 2x2 (rural!) motorways in the Netherlands in the late 1980's (for example A28 and A50) which are now being widened to 2x3, over 15 years overdue. It only needs some 70,000 - 80,000 vehicles per day to require 2x3 lanes. 

Reserving some 7 meters for a future widening is always cheaper than having to acquire a ROW of 7 additional meters in 2030 or so. The sooner you do these things, the better. Rebuilding interchanges and bridges while it is under traffic is always more expensive than building these things greenfield.


----------



## H123Laci

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, let me tell you, we've built some 2x2 (rural!) motorways in the Netherlands in the late 1980's (for example A28 and A50) which are now being widened to 2x3, over 15 years overdue. It only needs some 70,000 - 80,000 vehicles per day to require 2x3 lanes.



This means nothing...

maybe the traffic was underestimated, and it filled almost instantly the 2x2...

or maybe it wasnt, but the traffic INCREASE was...

you have had a significant motorisation increase in the last 2 decades...
and we have too...

but in the current circumstances (crysis, debt-trap, aging society->pensionerocracy, uncompetitive economy, increasing energy prices) I couldnt expect significant grow in hungary...

and M31 would need an enormous growth to require a 2x3 widening, because it has about 20.000/day now...

so I wouldnt say it never will be needed (never say never), but Im sure it wont be needed in 40 years...

(IMO stagnation is much more probable in the following decades... 
and we could be happy with stagnation because it means: we can avoid the collapse and state bankrupt)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, the population of Hungary has been declining for a couple of decades now. The question is if metropolitan areas are also declining, or if it is mostly the countryside. But, it also has to be noted fertility rates in eastern Europe are increasing again after 2 decades of declining.


----------



## Verso

I think the M31 has a good chance of keeping relatively low traffic for some time. It's neither a part of the (future) beltway (M0), nor a connection between Budapest and eastern Hungary (except for southern Budapest). I don't know, but even the southeastern part of the M0 has very low traffic for a 2-million city. I don't see a rich Ukraine in the near future either.
EDIT: ok, it also serves eastern Budapest, so perhaps it will see bigger traffic.


----------



## RKC

Verso said:


> I think the M31 has a good chance of keeping relatively low traffic for some time. It's neither a part of the (future) beltway (M0), nor a connection between Budapest and eastern Hungary (except for southern Budapest). I don't know, but even the southeastern part of the M0 has very low traffic for a 2-million city. I don't see a rich Ukraine in the near future either.
> EDIT: ok, it also serves eastern Budapest, so perhaps it will see bigger traffic.


I'd say M31's biggest advantage that it helps the rest of M0 north stay uncrowded for locals, and shortens the way for transit traffic. Its traffic will consist of traffic to/from M3 and also it's a new and free road towards the south of Bp for people in the Gödöllő area, as opposed to M3 which is tolled.


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pictures. It indeed looks like M31 was built with six lanes in mind, very clever.


Chris and the Others:

Once more: M31 was not built for 2x3 lanes, only 2x2 hno:.

The widening in the median that You can see on some photos are only in small radius curves to ensure the distance to notice the stopped vehicles in time.


----------



## AcidMan

Atza said:


> M0E have got space in the madian for future widening.
> I did not heard about M31 to be 2x3 in the future.
> 
> But in Hungary for the time of widening the roads are so old that we have to rebuild all of the road with all of its *bridges*.


BS. M7 and now M0... 



> (Like M1 Budaörs-Tatabánya. In the 80's the Budaörs-Bicske section was constructed to have 2x3 lanes in the future. Now we want to widen but the pavement is poor quality asphalt, proposed to change it to concrete, the bridges are in bad condition, built by old standard, so most of them will be rebuilt.)


I don't think on M1 the bridges have reserve. If they will be rebuilt, it won't because the condition, but the lack of space (under them.)


----------



## toomee

*M0 widening between M6 and road Nr. 51.*


















































































M0 and road Nr. 51. junction


----------



## FovarosiBlog

*M3 felújítás*

"A felmart kötőrétegének 60 százalékát újrahasznosítja, és ezzel a felújítás költségeit mintegy 20 százalékkal csökkentheti az a melegremix eljárás, amelyet az M3-as autópálya Kál és Emőd közötti, most felújított szakaszán alkalmaztak. Egy szakaszon zajcsökkentő kopóréteget építettek be, kísérleti jelleggel." A teljes cikk:

http://epitesimegoldasok.hu/index.php?id=20100809melegremix_eljarassal_


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Yes, well... :uh:


----------



## Capt.Vimes

FovarosiBlog said:


> "A felmart kötőrétegének 60 százalékát újrahasznosítja, és ezzel a felújítás költségeit mintegy 20 százalékkal csökkentheti az a melegremix eljárás, amelyet az M3-as autópálya Kál és Emőd közötti, most felújított szakaszán alkalmaztak. Egy szakaszon zajcsökkentő kopóréteget építettek be, kísérleti jelleggel." A teljes cikk:
> 
> http://epitesimegoldasok.hu/index.php?id=20100809melegremix_eljarassal_



I guess that's an interesting article. For hungarians.


----------



## Falusi

It's about repaving works on M3 where they recycled 60% of the old asphalt to lower the costs by 20%. Plus there is a experimental section where they constructed porous asphalt which reduces the noise by 8 dB and has a better water drainage ability.


----------



## Falusi

M60 Pécs - Mohács

Date of pics: 26/06/2010

Map:









I started to take pics somewhere 10 km after where the motorway ends now because it rained there.

1. A bit wet.

DSC08412 by Falusi, on Flickr

2.

DSC08413 by Falusi, on Flickr

3. The emptiest motorway of the world?

DSC08414 by Falusi, on Flickr

4.

DSC08415 by Falusi, on Flickr

5.

DSC08416 by Falusi, on Flickr

6. 

DSC08417 by Falusi, on Flickr

7. 

DSC08418 by Falusi, on Flickr

8. Appraching exit 6, Bóly.

DSC08419 by Falusi, on Flickr

9.

DSC08420 by Falusi, on Flickr

10. 

DSC08422 by Falusi, on Flickr

11. Some distances.

DSC08423 by Falusi, on Flickr

12. Whit that traffic the should put 150km/h speed limit signs insted of 110km/h 

DSC08424 by Falusi, on Flickr

13. Rest area Szajk.

DSC08425 by Falusi, on Flickr

14. A car!!!

DSC08427 by Falusi, on Flickr

15. 

DSC08429 by Falusi, on Flickr

16. Another car. That was the second I sae in our direction.

DSC08430 by Falusi, on Flickr

17. 

DSC08431 by Falusi, on Flickr

18. Future M6 to HR.

DSC08432 by Falusi, on Flickr

19. Turning to M6.

DSC08433 by Falusi, on Flickr

20. 

DSC08434 by Falusi, on Flickr

End of M60.


----------



## Attus

Falusi said:


> M60 Pécs - Mohács


Some weeks ago I met a man that had a friend that has heard about a man that has seen a car in M60 ;-)


----------



## Qwert

Nice (I suppose) expressway. What mean those pictures next to Dunaújváros and Szekszárd at the sign?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think they indicate bridges across the Danube.


----------



## RawLee

Nah, they indicate shops where siamese twins can buy thongs.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think they indicate bridges across the Danube.


Exactly.


----------



## sallae2

it looks like better thongs in Dunaujvaros


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M60 as it should be. It bundles traffic from central and northern Romania towards Slovenia, Italy and points west. It will also serve all cities in southern Hungary.


----------



## Le Clerk

Looks to me like hanging tits. :dunno: I think it shows that a women spa is following.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> M60 as it should be. It bundles traffic from central and northern Romania towards Slovenia, Italy and points west. It will also serve all cities in southern Hungary.


I'm afraid even your version would remain under 10.000 AADT. Waste of money if we build a full motorway there.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> M60 as it should be. It bundles traffic from central and northern Romania towards Slovenia, Italy and points west. It will also serve all cities in southern Hungary.


That's what the so-called Corridor XI (Timisoara-Belgrade-Bar-Barri) is thought for - to streamline traffic from western Romania to Italy. Serbs are already building some sections of it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Attus said:


> I'm afraid even your version would remain under 10.000 AADT. Waste of money if we build a full motorway there.


20.000 between cities and 30.000 near cities in 2025 is more likely if you look at similar areas of Europe or the United States.


----------



## BND

^^ That road will be M9, which will follow the Szeged-Szekszárd-Kaposvár-Nagykanizsa route (and then continue to the North on Zalaegerszeg-Szombathely-Sopron route), but the completion of this road is far in the future


----------



## Falusi

Qwert said:


> Nice (I suppose) expressway.


It's a motorway with speed limit 130km/h but there are 110km/h speed limited sections usually before small radius curves. But they will put(or they had already put) these:







additional sings below the speed limit sings, which means the speed limit is only operative in case of rain or wet surface.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BND said:


> ^^ That road will be M9, which will follow the Szeged-Szekszárd-Kaposvár-Nagykanizsa route (and then continue to the North on Zalaegerszeg-Szombathely-Sopron route), but the completion of this road is far in the future


Okay. I thought of "my M60" as the only east-west motorway south of M7. In that case, M60 would only be used for traffic bound for Pécs?


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> 20.000 between cities and 30.000 near cities in 2025 is more likely if you look at similar areas of Europe or the United States.


first of all, anyone who looks at traffic figures today can already show you ~500 kms that are more important (M4, M0 widening, M0 west, M0 north remaining, M10, M2, M85, M86, M43, many-many 2x2 main roads such as 21 and 51 and 8; etc) yet the current govt. is slowing down

second, i dont know how much of the secondary / tertiary road network (~20.000 kms) youve travelled, but almost all of it is about to rot away - granted, it could be redone in a few years but not in a country where motorists are overtaxed by between 1-2 bn eur

third, there are at least 8 bridges & tunnels on the Duna more important than the one needed in your map (Komarom, Esztergom, Vac, Aquincum, Metro 5, S-bahn, Gubacsi, Albertfalvi)


these are all needed right now, not 10-20 years into the future and should supersede the M60 (except from Pecs to Szentlorinc) 

the M9 bridge has like ~3000 AADT, 7 years after its opening, there is no need for a bridge at Mohacs, not in the near future


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, I never claimed an east-west motorway through southern Hungary should be build right away. You need to look further in the future than just the next 5 - 10 years.


----------



## BND

M60 is planned to go Barcs at the Croatian border as an expressway to join the Croatian A13, this is for sure. Then a bridge at Mohács is planned for the very distant future, with a road towards Sombor in Serbia. I can't provide source for this, so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, I never claimed an east-west motorway through southern Hungary should be build right away. You need to look further in the future than just the next 5 - 10 years.


We do it. I expect that motorways that are needed right now will be completed in about 2040 (adding that ways that were needed 10 years ago, too, will probably be completed until 2020). But your M60 has some chances as governments in Hungary (both this one and the previous one) like to build infrastructure to places where it is not needed any way or will be needed only in the far future :-/


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Okay. I thought of "my M60" as the only east-west motorway south of M7. In that case, M60 would only be used for traffic bound for Pécs?


Right.


----------



## x-type

that motorway is really similar to HR A5, regarding both scenery and traffic volumes


----------



## Qwert

Falusi said:


> It's a motorway with speed limit 130km/h but there are 110km/h speed limited sections usually before small radius curves. But they will put(or they had already put) these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> additional sings below the speed limit sings, which means the speed limit is only operative in case of rain or wet surface.


Is there some clear distinction between motorways and expressways in Hungary or are all M roads considered motorways except probably 2x1 ones?



RawLee said:


> Nah, they indicate shops where siamese twins can buy thongs.


That was the first thing which came to my mind, but it seems I was wronghno:.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I think they indicate bridges across the Danube.


Thanks. That's quite useful. Even after completion of M8 and M9 bridges Danube is still kind of barrier.


----------



## x-type

Qwert said:


> Is there some clear distinction between motorways and expressways in Hungary or are all M roads considered motorways except probably 2x1 ones?
> 
> .


M roads are all roads of the highest class, both expressways and motorways. they can be motorways, 2+2 expressways or 1+1 expressways. signs indicate whether you are on expressway or motorway


----------



## BND

Qwert said:


> Is there some clear distinction between motorways and expressways in Hungary or are all M roads considered motorways except probably 2x1 ones?


M-roads can be either expressways or motorways, no matter whether they are 2x1 or 2x2 (or 2x3 ). The type of road depends on the sign you see when you enter it:









Motorway (autópálya), speed limit is 130 km/h, or









Expressway (autóút), speed limit 110 km/h.

An expressway can also be numbered as a normal main road, so also in this case the blue sign with the car will tell you it is an expressway, speed limit is 110.


----------



## Qwert

Thanks for explanations. Is there some list of motorways and expressways where they are distinguished?


----------



## H123Laci

x-type said:


> that motorway is really similar to HR A5, regarding both scenery and traffic volumes



yeah, connect them quickly-quickly... :lol:


----------



## BND

Qwert said:


> Thanks for explanations. Is there some list of motorways and expressways where they are distinguished?


Maybe here: http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/h/hungary.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Falusi

Some pics from nif.hu

M86 Szeleste bypass:


M86 Szombathely - Vát:


M85 Enese bypass:


Main road 74 Nagykanizsa - Palin


Main road 86 reconstruction in Zala county


Main road 86 reconstruction in Győr-Moson-Spopron county


Main road 61 reconstruction








Main road 61 Nagykanizsa bypass


Main road 72 Balatonfűzfő - Veszprém reconstruction


Villány bypass


Main road 71 Keszthely bypass


Reconstructing of the 8-72 crossing into a grade-separated interchange


Main road 67 Kaposfüred bypass


Reconstructing of main road 76 in Zala county


Reconstructing of road 65137 Balatonendréd - Lulla


Main road 62 railway crossing grade-separating


Main road 13 Komárom bypass


Main road 37 reconstructing inside Szerencs


----------



## Verso

^^ Nice update. 



Falusi said:


> Main road 86 reconstruction in Zala county


I don't quite understand this sign. Does it say that it's forbidden for heavy trucks to drive from Lenti to Tornyiszentmiklós? But the sign is drawn as if there's no Slovenia between the Hungarian roads #86 and M70.


----------



## Atza

Falusi said:


> Some pics from nif.hu


Nice list but don't forget this one:










Main road 5 Szeged bypass


----------



## Atza

Atza said:


> Nice list but don't forget this one


And this:










Main road 451 Csongrád bypass


----------



## Atza

Attus said:


> But your M60 has some chances as governments in Hungary (both this one and the previous one) like to build infrastructure to places where it is not needed any way or will be needed only in the far future :-/


M9 and M65 should have been built instead of southern M6 and M60. M9 will be the real east-west national and international corridor through southern Hungary.










This version connects the 3 county capitals (Pécs, Kaposvár, Szekszárd) and it's part of the east-west corridor.


----------



## Attus

It is my version. This way M6 after Szekszárd and M60 as a whole could have been cancelled and. M44 could be cancelled as well since M9 is a good choice to Szentes, Orosháza, Békéscsaba and Gyula.


----------



## RKC

i like both versions and you both have a point, but i think M9 is exactly the one road that would only have these advantages if it was built completely (or most of it) because otherwise there is no point, it would be called szelleM9 - just to use this very fashionable expression.


----------



## Falusi

Yeah, I forgot about these two nearly complete bypass.

Anyway do you know something about main road 89 between Szombathely and A border? I heard it was rerouted completely some years ago and the speed limit is 100km/h on it. Could it be true?


----------



## BND

^^ Yes, it is true 

It is a completely new road (not that new actually, it was built 5-6 years ago) bypassing all settlements between Szombathely and the border, and the speed limit is 100 km/h. It has T intersections all the way, so there is no cross-traffic. I like this road, much better than the old one going through all the villages, which are built together forming some kind of suburb of Szombathely. This is how the road 89 looks like:

the border crossing Bucsu/Schachendorf:









direction Szombathely:



























direction border:









The old road is like this:









all pictures belong to renault25 at http://www.panoramio.com/

Anyway the Austrian B63 also has bypasses, so no settlements have to be driven through between Szombathely and the Austrian A2 :cheers:


----------



## prasak

Atza said:


> M9 and M65 should have been built instead of southern M6 and M60. M9 will be the real east-west national and international corridor through southern Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version connects the 3 county capitals (Pécs, Kaposvár, Szekszárd) and it's part of the east-west corridor.


But M6 is a part of an international corridor 5C (connecting Budapest, Osijek, Sarajevo and the port of Ploce). Croatian motorway A5 (already mostly built) is on that corridor.










Roads you suggest would be more suitable if you only look at Hungary, but they would make connection of Budapest with Sarajevo and Ploce tens of km's longer.


----------



## Verso

I'd make a more gentle curve between Budapest and Pécs, and then continue to Osijek. I think it's ridiculous that you have to make such a sharp curve just because of the traffic to Croatia, which is almost inexistent anyway. Perhaps it's because of the hills north and east of Pécs. But then again, there're 4 tunnels on the M6 east of Pécs.


----------



## H123Laci

prasak said:


> But M6 is a part of an international corridor 5C (connecting Budapest, Osijek, Sarajevo and the port of Ploce). Croatian motorway A5 (already mostly built) is on that corridor.



but this is only a hypothetical corridor not a real one.

there is no international traffic, and the inland traffic is extremely low... (about 3.000 south of Sekszárd)


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> I'd make a more gentle curve between Budapest and Pécs, and then continue to Osijek. I think it's ridiculous that you have to make such a sharp curve just because of the traffic to Croatia, which is almost inexistent anyway.


It has to make a turn because of this:









(keszu.hu)


----------



## Verso

^^ What about somewhere along the road #6? Would it really require more than 4 or 5 tunnels? The road #6 is much more direct. The road to Osijek is #56.


----------



## mapman:cz

Take a look at map of nature protected areas as well: http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/natura2000/db_gis/pdf/HUn2k_0802.pdf - as you can see, there are quite some N and NE of Pecs...


----------



## Verso

Ok, but then that hypothetical M65 by Atza doesn't look like a possibility either.


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Ok, but then that hypothetical M65 by Atza doesn't look like a possibility either.


Main road 6 near Pécs is quite twisty and steep.

The other way would need tunnels for sure, the railroad goes that way, and it has 2.


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> Main road 6 near Pécs is quite twisty and steep.



like croatian A1 between sveti rok tunnel and maslenica? :lol:


----------



## blogen_

Verso said:


> ^^ What about somewhere along the road #6? Would it really require more than 4 or 5 tunnels? The road #6 is much more direct. The road to Osijek is #56.


We do not like building a highway in mountains. Brrr! We build tunnels and viaducts only on the plain.


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> like croatian A1 between sveti rok tunnel and maslenica? :lol:


I'm sure you know the area, but here's a video for foreigners:


----------



## Verso

Cool road.


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> Ok, but then that hypothetical M65 by Atza doesn't look like a possibility either.


In road network plans a brand new road is planned between Pécs and Székesfehérvár in the future so this route is not fictional. This road was called M65 expressway in 2003, now it's a 2x2 main road.

http://www.vati.hu/main.php?folderID=2017
Az Ország Szerkezeti Terve - 2. számú melléklet


----------



## H123Laci

^^ a new road??

but theres NO traffic, man...

ooops, sorry, I almost forget we build roads NOT for traffic, but for the GHOSTs... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

RawLee said:


> I'm sure you know the area, but here's a video for foreigners:


nice hairpins.
I like hairpins, they are a joy to drive on... :cheers:

and that section has moderate traffic, so there was NO problem with that road...

ghostM6 was absolutely UNnecessary! :bash:


btw: is this "rider richie" the guy who killed his biker-buddy in a head-on collision when he was riding his bike like a madman?


----------



## RawLee

H123Laci said:


> btw: is this "rider richie" the guy who killed his biker-buddy in a head-on collision when he was riding his bike like a madman?


I dont know, I just searched quickly for a video at work:lol:


----------



## seem

blogen_ said:


> We do not like building a highway in mountains. Brrr! We build tunnels and viaducts only on the plain.


Even if you don`t have mountains where you can build twisty motorways. 

btw from today, M2 really needs to be 2+2 and we know now that GPS can be useful..


----------



## Atza

89 100

from wikipedia


----------



## Falusi

Thank you BND, Atza. 89 looks like a great road.  kay:


----------



## panda80

What's going on M43? It's obvious the motorway won't be opened on 31st of august, but how are the works going on? Have they promised another deadline?


----------



## nenea_hartia

panda80 said:


> What's going on M43? It's obvious the motorway won't be opened on 31st of august, but how are the works going on? Have they promised another deadline?


I'm also interested.


----------



## Fron

panda80 said:


> What's going on M43? It's obvious the motorway won't be opened on 31st of august, but how are the works going on? Have they promised another deadline?


The first and third section is almost ready, while the second looked liked this on 6th August:


















^^
Note the completely missing second track.

One of the main contractor is busted and it owes millions of euros to its sub-contractors, while the National Infrastructure Developer company also wants compensation for the delay. It's complicated. There is no new deadline.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'd say that is gonna take at least another 3 - 4 months.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thank you for the info, Fron.


----------



## panda80

Thank you
I asked because I will go to Austria at the end of September and I was curious if it will be ready by then. But it seems we must use again MR43 through Szeged and maybe this time I will also visit the city (I've been in transit many times but never properly visited it).


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'd say that is gonna take at least another 3 - 4 months.


1st section (between 5-47 including the temporary opened road) and 4th section (Makó bypass main road) is to be opened in October, the 2nd and 3rd (47-Makó) at the end of the year.


----------



## Atza

Falusi said:


> Thank you BND, Atza. 89 looks like a great road.  kay:


Yes, here is the updated map with 89


----------



## SeanT

I´ve just seen on "nif.hu" at (M2) Budapest-Vác motorway construction is going to start next year and completed at the end of ´13.








Shot at 2010-09-03








Shot at 2010-09-03


----------



## bogdymol

SeanT said:


> I´ve just seen on "nif.hu" at (M2) Budapest-Vác motorway construction is going to start next year and completed at the end of ´13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-09-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-09-03


I think that 2 years for adding 2 new lanes is quite much. I have been on that road several times and everything is ready (bridges, overpasses etc.). They just need to build the road foundation and pour some asphalt and that's all. Are they going to go with it after Vac untill the SK border?


----------



## gramercy

bogdymol said:


> I think that 2 years for adding 2 new lanes is quite much.


yes, but that would be way to exhausting
for the machines, that is



> I have been on that road several times and everything is ready (bridges, overpasses etc.). They just need to build the road foundation and por some asphalt and that's all. Are they going to go with it after Vac untill the SK border?


no, just til vac, even though half profile would be warranted for another 20 km based on traffic count, configuration and terrain


----------



## H123Laci

bogdymol said:


> and por some asphalt...



maybe you mean: *porr* some asphalt or *strabag* some asphalt... :lol:


----------



## seem

That`s great!! :cheers:


----------



## zsimi80

gramercy said:


> yes, but that would be way to exhausting
> for the machines, that is
> 
> 
> 
> no, just til vac, even though half profile would be warranted for another 20 km based on traffic count, configuration and terrain


Could you tell me the source of this picture? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably here:

http://utadat.hu/


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> I think that 2 years for adding 2 new lanes is quite much. I have been on that road several times and everything is ready (bridges, overpasses etc.). They just need to build the road foundation and pour some asphalt and that's all. Are they going to go with it after Vac untill the SK border?


The development includes not just the second two lanes. As far as i know, when the second pair of lanes are finished, the old two will be rebuilt as well. Meanwhile the road will be operational, so used by traffic.


----------



## bogdymol

Qtya said:


> The development includes not just the second two lanes. As far as i know, when the second pair of lanes are finished, the old two will be rebuilt as well. Meanwhile the road will be operational, so used by traffic.


Why would they rebuild the 2 existing lanes? Few months ago they looked very good. Maybe they will just pour some new asphalt.


----------



## seem

^^ yeah, maybe looked well but in fact it`s not half profile. It has to be rebuilt to proper motorway lanes. 

Btw, there is no shoulder


----------



## Atza

seem said:


> Btw, there is no shoulder


will be


----------



## seem

^^ Atza, read it again, I said it`s going to be rebuilt to PROPER motorway


----------



## Atza

seem said:


> ^^ Atza, read it again, I said it`s going to be rebuilt to PROPER motorway


ah yes  

but I don't know if it's gonna be motorway or just expressway (nif says that design speed is 100)


----------



## seem

^^ I thought M stands for motorway (of course in Hungarian, but it is autópályák so?). Anyway, it will be part of your motorway network so I don`t mind if it will be motorway or expressway. Speed is the same just lanes are narrower and curves are little bit different.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M = Magyarorzság if I'm correct.


----------



## geogregor

Falusi said:


> M60 Pécs - Mohács
> 
> Date of pics: 26/06/2010
> 
> 3. The emptiest motorway of the world?
> 
> DSC08414 by Falusi, on Flickr


Wow, it is empty road. Why did they build it? Does Hungary have so much spare cash?


----------



## vinman

Qwert said:


> Cool photoskay:, it's nice motorway. Of course if you ignore the little traffic and uselessness of the tunnels.


When these tunnels are built because of ecological reasons then it's not so useless afterall i think.


----------



## SeanT

The widening on M0 south has started. Is it going to be enough with 2x3 motorway for the near future? ....or we have to spend a lot of money to widen the motorway once again within 10 years???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2x3 works nice until 120.000 vpd, adequate up to 150.000 per day and is severely congested at 180.000 vpd.


----------



## gramercy

at that point it will be more important to build the southern section of "munkas korut", 2x2 and 2x3 roughly on this route:


----------



## gramercy

http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/budapesti_korutak.jpg


----------



## Qtya

SeanT said:


> The widening on M0 south has started. Is it going to be enough with 2x3 motorway for the near future? ....or we have to spend a lot of money to widen the motorway once again within 10 years???


Don't forget, it's gonna be 1+3+3+1... It can be used as a 4+4 if it's necessary...


----------



## blogen_

gramercy said:


> http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/budapesti_korutak.jpg


Nahát ez a roadsra is felkerült! 

Egyébként illusztrációnak készült itt egy vitához, hogy több kisebb 2x2-es és 2x1-es körúttal is megoldhatóak a Hungária és az M0 közti közlekedési gondok. De vigyázz vele, mert nekem a zöldek és a helyi lakosság ellenállásáról legföljebb az építkezési helyszínt megtisztító rendőrség jut eszembe és nem politikusi gyávaság és beleszarás ami a legfőbb budapesti urbanisztikai elv!


----------



## gramercy

blogen_ said:


> Nahát ez a roadsra is felkerült!
> 
> Egyébként illusztrációnak készült itt egy vitához, hogy több kisebb 2x2-es és 2x1-es körúttal is megoldhatóak a Hungária és az M0 közti közlekedési gondok. De vigyázz vele, mert nekem a zöldek és a helyi lakosság ellenállásáról legföljebb az építkezési helyszínt megtisztító rendőrség jut eszembe és nem politikusi gyávaság és beleszarás ami a legfőbb budapesti urbanisztikai elv!


heh, ahogy nezegettem rogton leesett hogy te csinaltad


----------



## BND

^^ a nemzetközi threadbe angolul írjatok please


----------



## blogen_

Sorry, both motorway topics were opened and I confused it.


----------



## RKC

gramercy said:


> http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/budapesti_korutak.jpg


hehh, az a bizonyos álomtérkép, de jó is lenne

(oh in english: i called it a dream map, i wish it would be true)


----------



## Qwert

vinman said:


> When these tunnels are built because of ecological reasons then it's not so useless afterall i think.


Well, I'm not expert, but those hillocks don't seem to be some impenetrable barriers. They look like they could have been simply dug away to clear the motorway's corridor.


----------



## Möre2

Hello guys!

What do you know about the planning/construction of M0 between road 51 and the new stretch of M0? I mean, when will the M0 avoid M5 motorway?


----------



## KaaRoy

Möre said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> What do you know about the planning/construction of M0 between road 51 and the new stretch of M0? I mean, when will the M0 avoid M5 motorway?


Original plan is end of 2010:

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/260/sajtoko...1__sz__fout_es_m5_autopalya_kozotti_szakaszat


----------



## SeanT

Qwert said:


> Well, I'm not expert, but those hillocks don't seem to be some impenetrable barriers. They look like they could have been simply dug away to clear the motorway's corridor.


I´m not an expert either, so there was an article about those M6-tunnels. If they made the M6 without tunnels they should have removed so much dirt(??) ....(földet), that they could have been built a 3m high 1.5m thick wall around lake-Balaton:nuts:....It´s kind of a lot!


----------



## RKC

yeah and then greenies would have been upset that we ruin the hungarian countryside by cutting through the hills.
Of course they could have built big viaducts, but then others would be upset, like with the M7 viaduct.
They chose the third possibility: tunnels. 

Complaining will always be there, no matter which one we choose.

btw: "földet" is earth removed (i guess you could say dirt, i just thought i'd answer your questionmarks  )


----------



## bogdymol

Some Hungarian motorways I crossed last week:

 Budapest - M0 south:






M1:






M15 + HU/SK border + D2 near Bratislava:


----------



## Atza

bogdymol said:


> Some Hungarian motorways I crossed last week:


Very good quality videos, thanks


----------



## RKC

well done


----------



## gramercy

well, we wont have much else to do in the near future, but to videotape what we have

not many new sections coming, the morons... 500 kms are needed right now, wanna guess how much is under construction?...


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Really, I thought M34 would be more profitable than M3 to Ukraine as a motorway. It connects to Uzhhorod and Ukrainian M06 to L'viv and Kiev. One of the most important cross-UA routes.


yes, but if you look at traffic numbers nr 4 will inevitabely reach levels that require 2x2
i would think that most traffic entering at Zahony will want to use the straightest route toward Budapest and that means nr 4 til Nyiregyhaza and then M3 from there

i suppose with electronic pricing you could theoretically price trucks out of nr 4 and force the to add dozens of extra kms through Mateszalka, but that never seems fair to me, and it wouldnt affect cars anyway

as far as im concerned we should align M3 to connect Nyiregyhaza with Beregszasz and M49 to link up the future m3 with Szatmarnemeti

it is puzzling to me that so many of our "experts" want to build so many new 2x2 roads in the area when most of the main roads with proper alignment would suffice for another decade---if we spent a fraction on rebuilding them


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was surprised when I found out M3 wasn't going to Zahony, but towards Berehove, which is a rural and undeveloped area of Ukraine without major roads towards the rest of Ukraine. To me, M3 towards Zahony would've made much more sense. Another route could split off from Nyiregyhaza to connect towards northern Romania. (Satu Mare, Baia Mare).


----------



## gramercy

well, its not just Beregszasz but Munkacs as well, wherease Ungvar should be served by nr 4

perhaps we have a different perspective, since all these towns were hungarian, in fact the entire administrative area was


----------



## BND

^^ AFAIK we have some contract with Ukraine that the motorway border crossing point will be at Barabás, because the future Ukrainian motorway will have a different route than the present main road, and will cross the Carpathians more to the South. I think it is in the very distant future when this motorway will be built, so linking the M3 to Záhony is neccessary.


----------



## Uppsala

BND said:


> ^^ AFAIK we have some contract with Ukraine that the motorway border crossing point will be at Barabás, because the future Ukrainian motorway will have a different route than the present main road, and will cross the Carpathians more to the South. I think it is in the very distant future when this motorway will be built, so linking the M3 to Záhony is neccessary.


Is the interest in Hungary to build a motorway to Ukraine low? I feel sorry if that's true.


----------



## wyqtor

gramercy said:


> M43 is only u/c til Mako bypass, after that, who knows..


From Mako there are ~10 kms to the Kiszombor / Cenad border crossing. So almost there :banana:

Are there any news about the Tisza Bridge near Szeged? When will it be completed?


----------



## BND

Uppsala said:


> Is the interest in Hungary to build a motorway to Ukraine low? I feel sorry if that's true.


It's not the highest priority. A good connection of the Záhony/Chop border crossing to the M3 will be enough for many years, as the new Ukrainian motorway is nowhere near being constructed. Connection to Romania (M43, M4 and M49) are much more important, especially M43.


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

gramercy said:


> well, we wont have much else to do in the near future, but to videotape what we have
> 
> not many new sections coming, the morons... 500 kms are needed right now, wanna guess how much is under construction?...


Now we have U/C:
M85 Enese bypass 7,0 km
M86 Szeleste bypass 3,8 km
M86 Vát-Szombathely 9,2 km
M0 South upgrade 17,6 (6,6 + 11,0) km
M0 South shortcut 6,4 km
M43 Szeged-Makó 31,6 km
M3 Nyíregyháza-Vaja 33,8 km

This means 110 km now. A think the new government won't cancel the whole KözOP, that would be a suicidal movement. So they have to finish as much project as possible if they don't want to lose so much money: M2 upgrade, M4 construction and upgrade, M43 and M49 construction, etc, etc.

The new tender of M3 Vaja-Vásárosnamény has written out and I'm expecting the M85 Győr-Enese and Enese-Csorna tenders for this year.


----------



## gramercy

^^

yes, although i must say the M3 Vaja-Vasarosnameny is completely pointless, road 41 from Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny is almost perfectly aligned AND if they are going to build the Nyiregyhaza-Vaja section, that should be enough

they should rather concentrate on the new Vasarosnameny bridge as well as 3 bypasses: 









they should also build the full-circle M0 with 3x3 tunnels for further expansion


----------



## Qtya

M43 almost ready... 



Source:

http://www.delmagyar.hu/mako_hirek/m43_elso_az_ut_aztan_az_arok/2179146/


----------



## bogdymol

^^ M43 it's almost ready on all sections except Tisza bridge. How are works going on there?


----------



## Falusi

We don't have too much info about it. This article says that it will be opened in early 2011... I hope it will be opened in 2010. 
Pics of M43 - main road 47 interchange:
gallery
one of them:


----------



## Qtya

This article from the 16th of Sept says the local government of Szeged bans all truck transit traffic in the city from the 1st of January 2011, because the motorway will be completed by the end of the year.

http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/kitiltjak_az_atutazo_kamionokat_szegedrol/2178853/


----------



## MHN

to be deleted


----------



## nenea_hartia

MHN said:


> Iata ca la ei se poate!


Wrong thread, MHN.


----------



## MHN

nenea_hartia said:


> Wrong thread, MHN.


thanks


----------



## KaaRoy

This might also be the wrong thread for this question, but since I see there are some Romanians in this forum: 

When will realistically be a completed motorway in Romania connecting Hungarian M43 to Arad / Timisoara / and further?

Also, will Romania join Schengen by that time? It would be good to see the second Hungarian motorway connection without any customs buildings, indicating the border by a sign only (the first being M70 to Slovenia).


----------



## bogdymol

KaaRoy said:


> This might also be the wrong thread for this question, but since I see there are some Romanians in this forum:
> 
> When will realistically be a completed motorway in Romania connecting Hungarian M43 to Arad / Timisoara / and further?
> 
> Also, will Romania join Schengen by that time? It would be good to see the second Hungarian motorway connection without any customs buildings, indicating the border by a sign only (the first being M70 to Slovenia).


Romania will join Schengen in March 2011 (if the French won't ban us from Schngen thanks to our beloved citizens), so most likely the future motorway connection won't have customs buildings.

Nadlac - Arad motorway is going to be tenderd this year if everything goes well, so the most optimistic completion date for it would be late 2012 - early 2013. Arad bypass and Arad - Timisoara are u/c right now and hopefully they will be completed soon (late 2011 - early 2012). Also, our Ministry of Transport wants to tender Timisoara - Lugoj - Deva - Sibiu motorway this year so that construction would start at the beginning of next year.


----------



## KaaRoy

bogdymol said:


> Romania will join Schengen in March 2011 (if the French won't ban us from Schngen thanks to our beloved citizens), so most likely the future motorway connection won't have customs buildings.


Those people are EU citizens with the freedom of movement anyway, so I do not see how Schengen membership would be related to this. What is important is your external (non-Schengen) border controls. Some local policeman in Botosani or Tulcea will decide who can or cannot enter France, that might be the only concern to the French.


----------



## bogdymol

KaaRoy said:


> Those people are EU citizens with the freedom of movement anyway, so I do not see how Schengen membership would be related to this. What is important is your external (non-Schengen) border controls. Some local policeman in Botosani or Tulcea will decide who can or cannot enter France, that might be the only concern to the French.


Romanian external borders (with Serbia, Ukraine and Rep. of Moldova) are well enforced, and they will be even more enforced after we will join Schengen. That policeman in Botosani or Tulcea will only allow a person entering Romania (and France or another Schengen country) only if it is a EU member, member of a stat that dosen't need Schengen visa or a person that has a visa. This is just a minor problem.

If you read this you will see that French government has a problem with our gypsyes. And to be onest, I understand them. I don't think they like to see this kind of things near their towns, as you woudn't like to see it near you town.


----------



## KaaRoy

bogdymol said:


> If you read this you will see that French government has a problem with our gypsyes. And to be onest, I understand them. I don't think they like to see this kind of things near their towns, as you woudn't like to see it near you town.


Well, I promise i will stop being off topic now, but what I am saying is that these people are EU citizens already so I see absolutely now connection between this problem and the membership of Romania in Schengen. If some French politician is trying to make a connection, that must be for reasons of domestic politicking.


----------



## Qtya

KaaRoy said:


> Well, I promise i will stop being off topic now, but what I am saying is that these people are EU citizens already so I see absolutely now connection between this problem and the membership of Romania in Schengen. If some French politician is trying to make a connection, that must be for reasons of domestic politicking.


OFF TOPIC:

^^Hey-hey... Please take this discussion to it's proper place.

ON TOPIC:

The Hungarian National Infrastructure Developer announced today morning, that the preparations to build the 30 kilometer section of the M8 from the city of Körmend until the Austrian border (Rábafüzes) are under way. This piece of the future 330 kilometer long M8 motorway will be built from 2012 (if everything goes like clockwork) with a deadline set as the 31st of December 2014. It wont be built as a half-profile motorway, but as a 2x2 expressway that could be upgraded to a motorway in the future.

Source:

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/810/elokeszuletben_az_m8-as_projekt


----------



## KaaRoy

A question on M4:

I read news about various parts being planned, but nothing on the most difficult part, which in my opinion would require a motorway first: the Üllő - Monor - Pilis - Albertirsa section. Does anyone have any info on this? nif.hu does not seem to say anything meaningful.


----------



## Qtya

M1 will be widened to 2x3 from the M1-M7 junction till Tata.

Tender for the planning was announced recently.

Source:

http://www.kisalfold.hu/dunantul/2x3...m1-es/2179614/


----------



## zsimi80

M6 motorway yesterday:


----------



## Qtya

I don't know if this photo was posted earlier or not...

u/c M86 near Vát...



gramercy said:


> vát:


----------



## BND

^^ that section of M86 was opened more than a year ago (I drove on it last summer), so it is not U/C any more (I know on the picture it is). However, M86 Szeleste bypass and Vát-Szombathely is U/C, together with the Enese bypass of M85


----------



## Qtya

BND said:


> ^^ that section of M86 was opened more than a year ago (I drove on it last summer), so it is not U/C any more (I know on the picture it is). However, M86 Szeleste bypass and Vát-Szombathely is U/C, together with the Enese bypass of M85


:doh: Huge mistake from me...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That section is not on Google Earth imagery, but also not in the road layer.

Google should pay more attention to central and eastern Europe. That's where the road network has the most development, thus map changes.


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> That section is not on Google Earth imagery, but also not in the road layer.
> 
> Google should pay more attention to central and eastern Europe. That's where the road network has the most development, thus map changes.


 Same problem with Garmin´s map of V4 countries and eastern Europe too.hno:


----------



## wyqtor

At least they aren't showing motorways that aren't really there, like in Romania's volunteer-made road map.


----------



## SeanT

...well, that is even worse...hno:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Yup, but it's funny when your GPS keeps telling you to use a non-existing motorway. :bash:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It's even funnier when you are going on a brand new motorway that your GPS dosen't know and it appears that you are driving on a field (and the GPS even warns that I am over the speed limit) - it happend to me on M43.


----------



## KaaRoy

Whatever happened to roads.extra.hu? Is it gone or moved somewhere?


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> M3 between Nyíregyháza and Main road 49 (38 kms, including future M49 interchange) is officially u/c from today.






Development starter ceremony...


----------



## bogdymol

Every time I look at my subscribed threads and I see there is a new post in _[H] Hungarian Motorways / Magyar Autópályák_ thread I pray to be something like


> M43 motorway between Szeged and Mako will be opened on _[very close date]_, and the works on the next section between Mako and the Romanian border will begin in _X_ days.


How are things going on on M43?


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Me too. :lol:


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> Every time I look at my subscribed threads and I see there is a new post in _[H] Hungarian Motorways / Magyar Autópályák_ thread I pray to be something like
> 
> How are things going on on M43?





Qtya said:


> This article from the 16th of Sept says the local government of Szeged bans all truck transit traffic in the city from the 1st of January 2011, because the motorway will be completed by the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/kitiltjak_az_atutazo_kamionokat_szegedrol/2178853/


^^Based on this, the section between Szeged and Makó will surely be opened before the end of the year.

For your second question... No information...


----------



## olea10

Qtya said:


> ^^Based on this, the section between Szeged and Makó will surely be opened before the end of the year.
> 
> For your second question... No information...


What about M4? Any news?


----------



## KaaRoy

I never really understood this archeologist thing. Is this like this everywhere, or just in Hungary?

Are they digging up the ENTIRE site or just portions? If portions only, how to they pick?

Does this make sense or is this just some clever scheme whereas some archeologist lobby somehow managed to have this included in some law?


----------



## Verso

^^ It's like that everywhere. I think it's logical. If you're already digging out soil, at least collect everything valuable before it's covered with a road forever. It takes a bit longer to construct a road, but it's worth it IMO.


----------



## AlexisMD

KaaRoy said:


> I never really understood this archeologist thing. Is this like this everywhere, or just in Hungary?
> 
> Are they digging up the ENTIRE site or just portions? If portions only, how to they pick?
> 
> Does this make sense or is this just some clever scheme whereas some archeologist lobby somehow managed to have this included in some law?


I will tell you like archaeologist  
nobody digs entire construction site But they dig where probably are some historical sites OR/ such were reported by local population/workers (if they find some ceramics, burial places, or remnants of dwellings )
And of course there is a law that stipulates that before any construction, archaeological excavation MUST be conducted
Archaeologists come and make some pits (random in generally) to determine if something is worth excavating

And IF they found something interesting they conduct full scale investigation and everything stops  

yes, you can kill me now 
PS : and YES, it;s everywhere


----------



## nenea_hartia

They usually have thorough maps of the main historical sites. I witnessed when an employee at the Museum of History in Sibiu told to a contractor he will definitely find something when digging in a specific place, at a specific kilometer. And he was completely right, at that specific kilometer the contractor did found some pottery and the works have had to stop for awhile.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, first they research which areas have potential for archeological findings, then they dig those areas for it. As far as I know, they do not excavate the entire route. Archeological surveys usually last a few months. Motorway construction is thus valuable to archeologists, as they can survey areas they normally wouldn't survey. 

Archeological surveys are done on every motorway project in Europe; from Serbia to the Netherlands and from Romania to Sweden.


----------



## KaaRoy

Thanks folks. If there is enough motorway construction, sooner or later I am sure they are gonna find the tomb of Attila the Hun.


----------



## RawLee

I'm eagerly waiting for the underwater motorway in the Danube!


----------



## Qtya

WTF?!

M9 IS NOT EVEN U/C YET?! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! :bash:


----------



## Qtya

The development zone, or the future path of M9 looked like this in MAY:

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/872/m9_autout_-_51__szamu_fout_-_54__szamu_fout_kozott

What the hell is going on?! Na most szét bxsz az ideg, így is szxr napom volt eddig...

I have to go and check it out myself!!!:bash:


----------



## TheRible

They know quite accurately where to look for hidden artifacts.


- firstly they have books on all historical events, lokations

- then they have collected evidence from all parts of the country since some 100 years. Eg. while tiling people find this and in the field that that they submit to museums. They know where these were found.

- prior to any actual work they walk the entire lenght of the project and look for hints

- these days they also use satelite photos or areal inspection

- when stripping off the top soil the hidden secrets are revealed immediately. Eg. if there is a tomb, the soil inside of the tomb is a mixed (eg. mixed humus with yellow under soil) while the surroundings are uniformly yellow. That draws obviously and clearly where the tomb is and where to dig.

- where it is not that clear they make long search trenches and look for this kind of signs. Since artifacts do not stand alone, this way they certainly will run into something interesting and then they only have to figure which way to expand/extend.


----------



## KaaRoy

Prime Minister Orban announced yesterday that all PPP projects where implementation is not yet started will be cancelled to be able to meet budget deficit requirements. Does this have an impact on any motorway constructions projects?


----------



## Fargo Wolf

AlexisMD said:


> I will tell you like archaeologist
> nobody digs entire construction site But they dig where probably are some historical sites OR/ such were reported by local population/workers (if they find some ceramics, burial places, or remnants of dwellings )
> And of course there is a law that stipulates that before any construction, archaeological excavation MUST be conducted
> Archaeologists come and make some pits (random in generally) to determine if something is worth excavating
> 
> And IF they found something interesting they conduct full scale investigation and everything stops
> 
> yes, you can kill me now
> PS : and YES, it;s everywhere


Archeological digs happen just about everywhere. Generally where where people are known to have lived in ancient times, as well if artifacts are found. In Germany (and I think a few other countries) the Military also has to conduct an investigation as well, for rather obvious reasons.


----------



## Qtya

KaaRoy said:


> Prime Minister Orban announced yesterday that all PPP projects where implementation is not yet started will be cancelled to be able to meet budget deficit requirements. Does this have an impact on any motorway constructions projects?


No. There are currently no ongoing PPP motorway developments.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

PPP is too risky in current times of financial uncertainty and banks demanding over-the-top securities.


----------



## Atza

Intersection of main road no. 5 and the 3rd circular road in Szeged 























































animation:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB9P5gRjigw


----------



## eurocopter

Hi guys, I'm just curious why is the M15 designated as a motorway since its just a 2X1 road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M15 = autóút (expressway). M does not mean Motorway.


----------



## Atza

eurocopter said:


> Hi guys, I'm just curious why is the M15 designated as a motorway since its just a 2X1 road?


Yes, it's not a motorway, only expressway with 90 km/h speed limit.

As I know there are no expressways in Romania but I think you have standards for expressways. Or not?


----------



## KaaRoy

The National Infrastructure Developer said today M43 Szeged - Makó will be done "sometime in the first half of 2011".


----------



## Atza

Atza said:


> Yes, it's not a motorway, only expressway with 90 km/h speed limit.
> 
> As I know there are no expressways in Romania but I think you have standards for expressways. Or not?


But in fact Romania have almost the biggest expressway network of the world: 100 km/h general speed limit... :crazy:


----------



## CNGL

SeanT said:


> Question!
> 
> If you guys, could deside to use money of 100-200 Kms of motorway in H, where would you put it??
> What is the most urgent part of motorway in H which is not built yet!! :nuts:
> ...any suggestions?


I would put it on complete the M0 west of Budapest (I've never heard of a route numbered zero before), dualling the M15 and the M9 in Western Hungary...


----------



## Atza

CNGL said:


> (I've never heard of a route numbered zero before)


 /another example: Bruxelles ring is R0.../


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


> Only 6800 cars/day on road 43? Everytime I go on that road I see it's crowded and most of the time cars are going bumper-to-bumper (at least on the Szeged - Mako section). Near the border I have to admit it's not that bad, but it could be better.


It's busier between Szeged and Makó, of course (10,000-16,000), but a motorway is U/C there anyway. Between Makó and Apátfalva it's 8,910 AADT.


----------



## eucitizen

Atza said:


> The most important: Inner motorway ring /*M8*/ (Győr M1 !! -) Veszprém 8 - Dunaújváros M6 - Kecskemét M5 - Szolnok (- Füzesabony M3/M25 !)


Are they really planning that ring from Gyor to Szolnok? From the map of the future motorways there is no sign of a motorway between Gyor and Vezsprem.


----------



## Atza

eucitizen said:


> Are they really planning that ring from Gyor to Szolnok? From the map of the future motorways there is no sign of a motorway between Gyor and Vezsprem.


Sadly the Győr-Veszprém section is a missing link in the future network. It could help a lot to relieve the crowded motorways around Budapest (especially M1 and M0).

The Veszprém-Dunaújváros-Kecskemét-Szolnok motorway is under designing.

http://www.nif.hu/fejlesztesek/gyorsforgalmi_utak/672/m8_dunavecse_-_kecskemet_

http://www.nif.hu/szerzodesek/gyors...___kozotti_szakasz_engedelyezesi_terveinek_es


----------



## mcarling

Atza said:


> Sadly the Győr-Veszprém section is a missing link in the future network. It could help a lot to relieve the crowded motorways around Budapest (especially M1 and M0).


How so? Is it not faster to take route 82 directly than to detour all the way to Budapest? Maybe route 82 just needs to be upgraded to a eurostandard 5.5m 1x1 road?


----------



## Atza

mcarling said:


> How so? Is it not faster to take route 82 directly than to detour all the way to Budapest? Maybe route 82 just needs to be upgraded to a eurostandard 5.5m 1x1 road?


Road 82 is an average quality main road designed for 90 km/h, width 7,0 m and i think it's the nicest main road of Hungary:




























(photos form panoramio)

There is no huge problem with this road but no suitable for fast traffic.


----------



## mcarling

Atza said:


> Road 82 is an average quality main road designed for 90 km/h, width 7,0 m and i think it's the nicest main road of Hungary:
> [photos omitted]
> There is no huge problem with this road but no suitable for fast traffic.


Surely route 82 is much faster than driving via Budapest, so how would upgrading route 82 to a motorway relieve traffic on the M0? It really looks like a nice road. Does it get congested?


----------



## Atza

mcarling said:


> Surely route 82 is much faster than driving via Budapest, so how would upgrading route 82 to a motorway relieve traffic on the M0? It really looks like a nice road. Does it get congested?


Hungarian road network is extremely Budapest centered so almost all of transit traffic go through Budapest agglomeration. Driving on motorways is much faster to go accross hungary than 82 like roads. (Although lots of camions choose alternate routes -> 81, 82, 62, 52, 53, making these roads terrible.)

This median motorway ring could offer a good alternative for directions M1-M5 /E75/, M1-44, M8-M4 /E66-E60/, M7-M3 /E71/ without rising of length.


----------



## AcidMan

SeanT said:


> Question!
> 
> If you guys, could deside to use money of 100-200 Kms of motorway in H, where would you put it??
> What is the most urgent part of motorway in H which is not built yet!! :nuts:
> ...any suggestions?












(0. M0 south upgrade 2x2-> 2x3 U/C)
1. M10
2. M0 west
3. M4
4. M2 (M0-Vác upgrade 2x1-> 2x2)
5. M43 (Mako-ROM)
6. M15 (upgrade 2x1->2x2)
7. M1 (M0-Győr upgrade 2x2->2x3)
8. M8/85/86
9. M3 (upgrade M31-M25 2x2->2x3)
10. M7 (upgrade M0-710 2+3->2x3)
11. M2 (Vác-SK)
12. M3 (Nyíregyháza-Mátészalka U/C)


----------



## Qtya

^^I would definitely extend this system with the M35-Berettyóújfalú-Romanian border(Bors) motorway section.


----------



## AcidMan

Qtya said:


> ^^I would definitely extend this system with the M35-Berettyóújfalú-Romanian border(Bors) motorway section.


I'm already over the limit (200 km - and I didn't count the upgrades ), so if you want M35, we should drop something. Which section?


----------



## panda80

M8/85/86 probably is sufficient in half profile. Also the enlargement on M1 is probably sufficient till Tatabanya, on M3 till Hatvan and on M7 till Szekesfehervar. Usually traffic decreases really fast after a big aglomeration, and after the last suburbs is less than half of the initial value.


----------



## SeanT

very good ideas, thanks. I´m wondering, what about M5-M3 upgrad to 2x3 let´s say the first 25Km or more from Bp. Is it necessery or could wait a while..
(I know, there are plans for M1)


----------



## Atza

SeanT said:


> very good ideas, thanks. I´m wondering, what about M5-M3 upgrad to 2x3 let´s say the first 25Km or more from Bp. Is it necessery or could wait a while..
> (I know, there are plans for M1)


Originally in the 60-70's motorways were planned to be upgredable to 2x3:

M1 Budapest-Bicske
M3 Budapest-Hatvan (M21)
M5 Budapest-Dabas (M4, today 405)
M7 Budapest-Lepsény (M71)

But only M7 was constructed with wide median.


----------



## Falusi

M0 widening yesterday:

bridge over the Danube branch:
 DSC09869 by hanzi13, on Flickr


DSC09870 by hanzi13, on Flickr


DSC09871 by hanzi13, on Flickr

+ overpass over main road 510 and suburban railway:

DSC09873 by hanzi13, on Flickr


----------



## Qtya

Credit to *Windblower*! :cheers: M0 extension...



Windblower said:


> Néhány kép az M0 építéséről
> 
> A Diósd-Törökbálint út feletti híd alulról
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 az M7/M1 irányában
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 a Duna-híd irányában. Az első képen látható hídszélesítés felülről


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Wow! Impressive pics!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Nice pics!

I have 3 questions for the Hungarian users of SSC:
1. Is M0 going to be widened to 3+3 on entire south section (from M1 to M5)?
2. What is the completion date for Tisza bridge in Szeged (M43)?
3. Is the vignette necessary on main road 43 Szeged - Mako - Nagylak for cars (<3.5t)?


----------



## SeanT

M0 is going to be widened to 2x3+ee.
I think M43 Tisza-bridge is going to be ready at spring´11.
and I don´t know the answer for the last one.


----------



## RKC

mLori71 said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum, and am currently researching a book.
> 
> I was told that even though Stephen Colbert did not have the M0 bridge named after him, the Hungarian gov't DID name an overpass in his honor. Does anyone know if this is true? If it is, What road / motorway does this bridge cross?? Any help will be welcome.
> 
> You may contact me at: [email protected]
> Thank you!


this is not true. the whole thing was kind of a joke as colbert picked up on it, so the story reached millions of people. he of course didn't take into consideration that in hungary a bridge can only be named after someone hungarian, and dead. there were other popular choises most notably chuck norris. this is why you see many photos of the bridge with titles such as stephen colbert bridge or chuck norris bridge.
no bridge is named after stephen colbert.


----------



## KaaRoy

mLori71 said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum, and am currently researching a book.
> 
> I was told that even though Stephen Colbert did not have the M0 bridge named after him, the Hungarian gov't DID name an overpass in his honor. Does anyone know if this is true? If it is, What road / motorway does this bridge cross?? Any help will be welcome.
> 
> You may contact me at: [email protected]
> Thank you!


Look at the official naming ceremony at the Colbert report site:

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/75462/september-14-2006/andras-simonyi

Of course this was a joke. Additionally, at some point, Google Maps really indicated the bridge as "Colbert-Bridge". This was an user's joke, I think someone placed it as a local business or something. It is now gone.


----------



## Qtya

Final implementation plans have been ordered by the government for two sections with the deadline of 31st of December 2012, so the projects could be launched immediately in the new EU budget period (2013-2020). :

M4: Abony(M8 interchange) - Fegyvernek 36 km, 2x2 expressway
M9: Dombovár - Bonyhád 35 km, 2x2 expressway

http://www.nif.hu/hirek/886/gyorsforgalmi_ut_lesz_az_m4-es_fout
http://www.teol.hu/tolna/kozelet/tovabb-epul-az-orszag-ket-felet-osszekoto-m9-es-344193


----------



## SeanT

BySeanT at 2010-11-22


----------



## toomee

*M31 motorway*

Some pictures about M31 motorway direction to M3 motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pictures, M31 sure looks good. It is not included in the Matrica system I suppose?


----------



## RKC

it is


----------



## Nyuszi

RKC said:


> it is


Is it? I heard it is free of charge.


----------



## RKC

yeah i think you're right, i mean i didnt pay for it when i used it now i think of it  
my bad


----------



## SeanT

It is free of charge in any categories, because the section is part of the Bp.bypass system.


----------



## Moravian

SeanT said:


> It is free of charge in any categories, because the section is part of the Bp.bypass system.


That is not bad. Usually the motorways outside the M0-bypass are not free of charge - definitely not for lorries or coaches. 

For example - the motorway M3 between the juction M0/M3 and M3/M31 in Godollo is considered as the matrica road....

Interesting that the boarder crossing SK/HU is remarked as "Schengen"-boarder-crossing and the future HU/UA motorway-boarder crossing is calculated as well.


----------



## mcarling

Moravian said:


> Interesting that the boarder crossing SK/HU is remarked as "Schengen"-boarder-crossing and the future HU/UA motorway-boarder crossing is calculated as well.


It would be possible for Ukraine to join the Schengen Zone before joining the EU. I would not be surprised if, ten years from now, Ukraine were already part of the Schengen Zone but not yet part of the EU.


----------



## BND

I don't see the point of signing Tornyosnémeti in the Schengen-zone (showing these unimportant Schengen border settlements as main destinations is so Polish ). Záhony, the main border crossing to Ukraine is on road 4, the M3 will cross the border between Barabás and Beregdaróc one day.


----------



## Moravian

BND said:


> I don't see the point of signing Tornyosnémeti in the Schengen-zone (showing these unimportant Schengen border settlements as main destinations is so Polish ). Záhony, the main border crossing to Ukraine is on road 4, the M3 will cross the border between Barabás and Beregdaróc one day.



Yes, you are right. The showing of the boarder-crossing is (usually) long-term habit on Hungarian (main) roads/motorways (see Rajka, Hegyeshalom, Letenye, Lenti, Rabafuzes etc.). As for "3" direction "Kassa/Kosice" might be enough....

Right, Zahony (national road No.4) is still the key boarder-crossing HU/UA. However the distance to Mukacevo is most probably calculated (already) via future M3 and Barabás. The current distance between Zahony and Mukacevo via M06.ua is certainly longer than 43 km. No doubts, it concerns only details...The interesting fact is that there is no information for Miskolc or Debrecen.


----------



## RKC

here's a video


RKC said:


> Driving out of Budapest southbound on road #6 onto M0 ringroad then M6 towards Pécs in the south-west of Hungary. October, 2010.
> Massive M0 traffic jam visible in the other direction. It is currently being upgraded to 2x3+emergency lanes, as this oldest southern section of the ring was built as a half profile narrow 2x2 with no shoulders.
> Sorry about the subtitles, coudn't get them fixed.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Hengermalom+%C3%BAt&daddr=47.44455,19.0455+to:47.4379019,19.0436161+to:47.3923021,18.9699334+to:E73&hl=hu&geocode=FRoz1AIdebQiAQ%3BFUby0wIdfJwiASmp7a_HeN1BRzGxwTLqKMQAEw%3BFU3Y0wIdIJUiASlFP2yTgOdBRzEBSf3pKMQAEw%3BFS4m0wIdTXUhASnPIESOx-ZBRzG9NA6Qundg_w%3BFcKJ0gIdrW0gAQ&mra=dvme&mrcr=0&mrsp=2&sz=17&via=1,2,3&doflg=ptm&sll=47.436151,19.043212&sspn=0.005806,0.009645&ie=UTF8&ll=47.422513,19.03553&spn=0.18583,0.308647&z=12


----------



## panda80

Moravian said:


> The interesting fact is that there is no information for Miskolc or Debrecen.


Usually the panel indicating distances to the directions inside the country are put just before the ones that indicate border crossing points. I remarked this fact on M5, driving from Budapest to Szeged.


----------



## KaaRoy

mcarling said:


> It would be possible for Ukraine to join the Schengen Zone before joining the EU. I would not be surprised if, ten years from now, Ukraine were already part of the Schengen Zone but not yet part of the EU.


There is absolutely no way this could happen anytime soon. For example, Schengen membership of Ukraine would unleash uncontrollable cigarette and fuel smuggling, resulting in extreme tax losses to current member states. They will not let this happen as long as cigarette and fuel prices are so low in Ukraine.


----------



## Moravian

panda80 said:


> Usually the panel indicating distances to the directions inside the country are put just before the ones that indicate border crossing points. I remarked this fact on M5, driving from Budapest to Szeged.


That two-panels-solution is quite reasonable because there would be so many (important) destinations showed at just one panel. Definitely at the main rods (motorways) coming out from Budapest.

The issue of the M3/M31 has been already discussed. Another examples:

1/No need to stress the M1+M7 section at Budaors.

2/M1

- local/county destinations: Gyor, Tatabanya.....
a) the direction A (M1): Wien/Bécz - Schengen-boarder-crossing: Hegyeshalom
b) the direction SK (M1+M15): Bratislava/Pozsony - Schengen-boarder-crossing: Rajka


3)M7

- local/county destinations: Székesfehérvar,Siofók, Nagykanisza
a) the direction HR (M7): Zagreb/Zágráb - boarder-crossing: Letenye
b) the direction SLO (M7+M70): Ljubljana - boarder-crossing: Tornyiszentmiklos

and maybe in future the director toward A, to Graz/Grac (Rábafuzes)


4)M5

- local/county destination: Szeged, Kecskemét...
a) the direction SRB (M5): Beograd/Belgrád - boarder-crossing: Roszke
b)coming quite soon: the direction RO (M5+M43): Arad (?, or directly the capital city of RO) - boarder-crossing: Nagylak....

The fact is that the central location/position of Budapest in HU-road network is highlighted.....


----------



## mcarling

KaaRoy said:


> There is absolutely no way this could happen anytime soon. For example, Schengen membership of Ukraine would unleash uncontrollable cigarette and fuel smuggling, resulting in extreme tax losses to current member states. They will not let this happen as long as cigarette and fuel prices are so low in Ukraine.


Passport controls and customs controls are separate and distinct issues. The Schengen Agreement concerns only passport controls, not customs controls.

As a practical matter, I believe you're right that Ukraine would probably be expected to join EFTA before being invited to join the Schengen Zone.


----------



## bogdymol

Moravian said:


> 4)M5
> 
> - local/county destination: Szeged, Kecskemét...
> a) the direction SRB (M5): Beograd/Belgrád - boarder-crossing: Roszke
> b)coming quite soon: the direction RO (M5+M43): Arad (?, or directly the capital city of RO) - boarder-crossing: Nagylak....


Arad is signed on M5. I know this because that is the first sign that I see with my towns name on it when I come home from Budapest. Arad is also signed at M5/M43 junction, and also on M43 (on that short 10 km section that is already opened).

I'm not quite sure, but I think Bucharest is also signed on M5 & M43. In Szeged and Mako I know that Bucharest is signed (on normal road 43, not on motorway).


----------



## Moravian

bogdymol said:


> Arad is signed on M5. I know this because that is the first sign that I see with my towns name on it when I come home from Budapest. Arad is also signed at M5/M43 junction, and also on M43 (on that short 10 km section that is already opened).
> 
> I'm not quite sure, but I think Bucharest is also signed on M5 & M43. In Szeged and Mako I know that Bucharest is signed (on normal road 43, not on motorway).


Thank you for the information. That is all right that Arad as well as Bucharest are (will be) signed on M5/M43/43. Anyway the route connecting two capital cities should be considered as:
M1 - Wien,
M1+M15 - Bratislava,
M7 - Zagreb,
M7+M70 - Ljubljana,
M5 - Beograd (UA - Kyjiv - quite far away to be signed on M3)....

Maybe - two possible routes Budapest-Bucharest could be considered:

a)via Nagylak/Nádlak and Arad, or
b)E60 via Ártánd/Bors and Oradea

The highway across the Hungarian section (M5+M43) could be the advantage for the "Arad-alternative". The boarder crossing in Nadlak might be more important for international traffic....

More also...:
http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arad

Transport
Aradul este cel mai important nod al reţelelor rutiere şi feroviare de transport, naţionale şi transeuropene, din vestul României. Este inclus în Coridorul Paneuropean IV, care leagă Europa de Vest de ţările Europei de Sud - Est şi Asiei Centrale.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arad,_Romania

Transport
Arad is the most important trans-European road and rail transportation junction point in western Romania, included in the 4th Pan-European Corridor linking Western Europe to South-Eastern European and Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## olea10

Budapest M0 between M6 - M7

Already completed concrete layer. Sorry for low resolution


----------



## Atza

bogdymol said:


> In Szeged and Mako I know that Bucharest is signed (on normal road 43, not on motorway).


That's right


----------



## JackFrost

Is there any new deadline for opening the 3 stretches on M0 South? I mean f.e. the new section between 51-M5 is still signed as Dec.31 for opening, which is obviously not true anymore...

The section M1(or M7)-M6 will be ready the soonest, right? Do they start reconstructing the existing old part immediately after opening, or do they wait until the second section is also ready?


----------



## Fron

Jack_Frost said:


> Is there any new deadline for opening the 3 stretches on M0 South? I mean f.e. the new section between 51-M5 is still signed as Dec.31 for opening, which is obviously not true anymore...
> 
> The section M1(or M7)-M6 will be ready the soonest, right? Do they start reconstructing the existing old part immediately after opening, or do they wait until the second section is also ready?


As far as I know the old, existing track won't be reconstructed for awhile. It is not included in this project.


----------



## davyl

Atza said:


> That's right


Hello Atza,

After 15 December I will visit Romania and I will pass by Hungary. So, I will use M5 and M43 in my way to Nadlac or Cenad.

Can you tell me if the road is ok now near Szeged? I mean if they opened the second section of M43 and by any chance if they are going to open the section until Mako (but I think is not ready yet, right? The new bridge is not ready I suppose…). Can you make a small description for me of the situation now?

Last year when I visited Romania in Szeged was a little bit difficult to pass (a lot of cars in the city and a lot of works too:nuts. Fortunately, my GPS recalculated quickly…

Thank for your time,

Kind regards,

Davyl, Brussels, Belgium

:cheers:


----------



## Qtya

olea10 said:


> Budapest M0 between M6 - M7
> 
> Already completed concrete layer. Sorry for low resolution


Thanx for the update. I'll check this part out tomorrow too.


----------



## Trilesy

@ toomee (regarding M31)

Awesome road quality. One of the best "concrete" pavements I've seen. 

I only wish the scenery would be a little more interesting...


----------



## JackFrost

Thats how Hungary looks like. Its like a very big field, and 90% of it look exactly like this. Actually, a perfect country to build motorways


----------



## YU-AMC

All in all, I love what I see.


----------



## JackFrost

Me too, but some mountains and probably a nice beach wouldnt be that bad. 
Its not a very diversified country in its landscape thats what I was trying to say.


----------



## H123Laci

Trilesy said:


> @ toomee (regarding M31)
> Awesome road quality. One of the best "concrete" pavements I've seen.
> I only wish the scenery would be a little more interesting...



more interesting??

this motorway is among the MOST interesting and spectacular motorway sections in hungary... :cheers:

most of our motorways are on plains thus they are really VERY BORING...


----------



## H123Laci

Jack_Frost said:


> Thats how Hungary looks like. Its like a very big field, and 90% of it look exactly like this.


nope.
the M31 goes through a hilly terrain which is rare in Hungary.

Most of its area is real plain, where every little hill (even the 10m "high" ones) are called "mountain" :lol:



> Actually, a perfect country to build motorways


well, you dont have to build large cuts&fills and tunnels&viaducts, but the high groundwater level and poor quality unstable soil is a significant problem which makes the foundation of the roadbed expensive.
And agregates has to be hauled from quite a distance.

here you can taste it:


----------



## RKC

only eastern hungary is plains, the rest is rolling, hilly and all sorts, some flat too, but not most of the country. one low mountain we have is kékes at about 1000 meters in the north east.


----------



## bogdymol

davyl said:


> Hello Atza,
> 
> After 15 December I will visit Romania and I will pass by Hungary. So, I will use M5 and M43 in my way to Nadlac or Cenad.
> 
> Can you tell me if the road is ok now near Szeged? I mean if they opened the second section of M43 and by any chance if they are going to open the section until Mako (but I think is not ready yet, right? The new bridge is not ready I suppose…). Can you make a small description for me of the situation now?
> 
> Last year when I visited Romania in Szeged was a little bit difficult to pass (a lot of cars in the city and a lot of works too:nuts. Fortunately, my GPS recalculated quickly…
> 
> Thank for your time,
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Davyl, Brussels, Belgium
> 
> :cheers:


I don't think that you will be able to go on the new section of M43 this month because of the Tisa bridge in Szeged. You will have to use the old road 43 from Szeged to Mako. Yesterday I was on that road and it was extremey crowded with trucks (aren't trucks banned in Hungary in weekends???). The road pavement isn't the best, but it's still ok. On the Romanian side the pavement is much better and the road is a lot wider. I made 1h30m from Szeged exit towards Romania and the entrance in Arad (RO).


----------



## JackFrost

I certainly did not mean its flat as a table when I was saying its flat. I think its a beautiful country. 
But apart from the northeast region, Bakony and Mecsek it is flat and hilly wherever you go. I mean the region around Györ looks exactly like the region in Nyiregyháza. And the region around Szombathely looks exactly like the region around Szeged etc. The terrain is not that diversified like in other countries where you have (high) mountains, plains, sea, forests etc. (Romania, Croatia, Slovenia etc. just to name the neighboring countries).


----------



## Atza

davyl said:


> Hello Atza,
> 
> After 15 December I will visit Romania and I will pass by Hungary. So, I will use M5 and M43 in my way to Nadlac or Cenad.
> 
> Can you tell me if the road is ok now near Szeged? I mean if they opened the second section of M43 and by any chance if they are going to open the section until Mako (but I think is not ready yet, right? The new bridge is not ready I suppose…). Can you make a small description for me of the situation now?
> 
> Last year when I visited Romania in Szeged was a little bit difficult to pass (a lot of cars in the city and a lot of works too:nuts. Fortunately, my GPS recalculated quickly…
> 
> Thank for your time,
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Davyl, Brussels, Belgium
> 
> :cheers:



Hello Devyl,

on the map below You can see the current road network around Szeged. The new date of M43 opening is 15th March so You will have to drive through Szeged. 

The road signs show Romania via road 5 but this road is always crowded so i suggest you the way marked by the dashed black line. This route is much faster than road 5. (Only if You will come by car because of red M43 have 7,5t weight limit!)

(Or if You have some time drive through the centre of the city, much more nicer than transit roads 










Bye, have a good trip
a


----------



## RKC

Jack_Frost said:


> I certainly did not mean its flat as a table when I was saying its flat. I think its a beautiful country.
> But apart from the northeast region, Bakony and Mecsek it is flat and hilly wherever you go. I mean the region around Györ looks exactly like the region in Nyiregyháza. And the region around Szombathely looks exactly like the region around Szeged etc. The terrain is not that diversified like in other countries where you have (high) mountains, plains, sea, forests etc. (Romania, Croatia, Slovenia etc. just to name the neighboring countries).


i know, i was referring to Laci who said 80% or something like that


----------



## BND

here is a Hungarian motorway on a coast:








from legifotok.hu
:cheers:


----------



## davyl

bogdymol said:


> I don't think that you will be able to go on the new section of M43 this month because of the Tisa bridge in Szeged. You will have to use the old road 43 from Szeged to Mako. Yesterday I was on that road and it was extremey crowded with trucks (aren't trucks banned in Hungary in weekends???). The road pavement isn't the best, but it's still ok. On the Romanian side the pavement is much better and the road is a lot wider. I made 1h30m from Szeged exit towards Romania and the entrance in Arad (RO).


Thanks bodymol. I have a clear picture of the situation now...Still extremely crowded...I see: a lot of patience is required.


----------



## Atza

New raised speed main road:

main road 47 section 205,5-210,5 km 100 km/h

http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/mar_100-zal_is_mehetunk_a_47-esen/2191558/


----------



## davyl

Atza said:


> Hello Devyl,
> 
> on the map below You can see the current road network around Szeged. The new date of M43 opening is 15th March so You will have to drive through Szeged.
> 
> The road signs show Romania via road 5 but this road is always crowded so i suggest you the way marked by the dashed black line. This route is much faster than road 5. (Only if You will come by car because of red M43 have 7,5t weight limit!)
> 
> (Or if You have some time drive through the centre of the city, much more nicer than transit roads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, have a good trip
> a


Thanks a lot Atza. Wonderful picture. I see clear now the situation. I will follow your dashed black line. 

As I will come with my private car, no problem with the weight limit.

I hope it will not snow too much on 23 December. But it's winter already:lol:!


----------



## H123Laci

BND said:


> here is a Hungarian motorway on a coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from legifotok.hu
> :cheers:




OMG! what a terrible human livingspace separation... :lol:


----------



## Atza

davyl said:


> Thanks a lot Atza. Wonderful picture. I see clear now the situation. I will follow your dashed black line.
> 
> As I will come with my private car, no problem with the weight limit.
> 
> I hope it will not snow too much on 23 December. But it's winter already:lol:!


With pleasure D*A*vyl...


----------



## zsimi80

Nagyvárad-Miskolc:




vux said:


> M35, M3, M30 @ -> 7:35


----------



## treichard

Has the NIF put up signs for E579, Hungary's newest E-road? I think it's supposed to follow M3, road 403, and road 41 from the M3 & M35 junction to near/at the Ukraine border.


----------



## Fron

Fresh pic about M43 construction:








^^

:lol:


----------



## Atza

Fron said:


> Fresh pic about M43 construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> :lol:


it's not so funny i think, the whole country is under inland waters


----------



## Falusi

According to NIF(developer) the M86 Szeleste bypass was opened today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Does it have 1x2 or 2x2 lanes? Google Translate isn't very clear on this (it's horrible, especially with Hungarian...)


----------



## Falusi

2x2 without emergency lanes, only soft shoulder.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks. The bypasses of Vát and Nemesbőd opened in 2009, so that means the 2x2 M86 must be around some 14 - 15 km long now...


----------



## Falusi

Unfortunately not exactly. Nemesbőd still don't have a bypass.

here is a map:








black: opened section
purple: U/C


----------



## Falusi

I fount some pictures and a video of M86.

construction shots:
(from nyugat.hu)













































from the opening:
(nyugat.hu)









the road:
(nyugat.hu)









(vasnepe.hu)









and the video (the whole M86):


----------



## RKC

very nice, but very short

i love these types of expressways


----------



## (HUN)RoGeR

Falusi said:


> Unfortunately not exactly. Nemesbőd still don't have a bypass.
> 
> here is a map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black: opened section
> purple: U/C












This picture sais 99,5 - 90,5 = 9,0 km.


----------



## zsimi80

M7 today:




























M70:




















source: www.index.hu


----------



## Verso

^^ That's a lot of snow! Where's this license plate from?









_http://galeria.index.hu/belfold/201...z_orszagot/?current_image_num=7&image_size=xl_


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> ^^ That's a lot of snow! Where's this license plate from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://galeria.index.hu/belfold/201...z_orszagot/?current_image_num=7&image_size=xl_


UK  You can also notice the RHD (compare it to the car in the back).


----------



## Verso

^ I thought it was from the UK, but doesn't it have an unusual red edge? I guess it's just a text.


----------



## SeanT

What about speed limit? 110?


----------



## eucitizen

And the length of the northern M0?


----------



## RKC

not all motorway but some of M0 (more driving videos on my chanel)


----------



## Qtya

eucitizen said:


> And the length of the northern M0?


~29 km from Main road 11 till M1.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> Two viaducts and two tunnels (these last two will be 5,5 km long in total).
> The start of the construction is scheduled to start in the second half of 2014...  I'm not too happy about that...


Well, but you still have the southern part. After the so called "enlargement", the Bucharest ring is 2x2 (NO motorway) for only about 1/3 of its length. :bash:


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, but you still have the southern part. After the so called "enlargement", the Bucharest ring is 2x2 (NO motorway) for only about 1/3 of its length. :bash:


The southern part of M0 is now in the process of widening from 2x2 to 3x3. I think that the works should be ready late this year or early 2012.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, but you still have the southern part. After the so called "enlargement", the Bucharest ring is 2x2 (NO motorway) for only about 1/3 of its length. :bash:


I am still hoping for the PPP that will bring us a proper motorway ring. :banana:

Otherwise, Bucharest seems to be sidelined by other more important cities such as Constanta, Sibiu and Cluj who already or very soon will have a motorway level bypass. But anyway, the rest of the current ring will be expanded next year to 2x2, so that's not that bad. C'mon! :yes:


----------



## KaaRoy

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...46.97955,18.894167&spn=0.032793,0.111752&z=14

Mysterious numbers on Google Maps:

If you zoom in to M6 around Dunaújváros, it says: "17 (toll road)". If you zoom in to M5, it says "22".

What do these numbers mean? Are they some sort of internal Google identifiers they made public by mistake?


----------



## Qwert

KaaRoy said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...46.97955,18.894167&spn=0.032793,0.111752&z=14
> 
> Mysterious numbers on Google Maps:
> 
> If you zoom in to M6 around Dunaújváros, it says: "17 (toll road)". If you zoom in to M5, it says "22".
> 
> What do these numbers mean? Are they some sort of internal Google identifiers they made public by mistake?


I've noticed them too. They seem to follow some E routes. 22 is identical with E75. On the other hand in Serbia 22 disappears and 22.1 appears on the road parallel to E75 motorway, you can see there even numbers like 17.1 and 119.1. But I have no clue what they could mean.


----------



## Fron

bogdymol said:


> The southern part of M0 is now in the process of widening from 2x2 to 3x3. I think that the works should be ready late this year or early 2012.


Unlikely. Substantive works are only going to start this spring between M6 and road 51. Considering floods and unexpected archeological findings I would bet a late 2013.


----------



## JackFrost

Fron said:


> Unlikely. Substantive works are only going to start this spring between M6 and road 51. Considering floods and unexpected archeological findings I would bet a late 2013.


Yes, sadly. And considering the fact that the whole old part of M0 south will be repaved, you can count with 2014 until the whole thing will be finally ready.

Anyway, at least the sections between M1-M6 and 51-M5 will be ready this year.


----------



## KaaRoy

Qwert said:


> I've noticed them too. They seem to follow some E routes. 22 is identical with E75. On the other hand in Serbia 22 disappears and 22.1 appears on the road parallel to E75 motorway, you can see there even numbers like 17.1 and 119.1. But I have no clue what they could mean.


You are right. The "22" sign of Hungarian M5 can be traced to the north through M1, through Slovakia, a little bit in Czech Rep., and then into Poland all the way up to the port of Gdansk. Interestingly, it seems to avoid motorways in Poland.

To the south, it becomes 22.1 on the Serbia border, and goes down to Belgrade, after which it disappears.


----------



## Verso

I've just discovered "A22-es autópálya" on the Austrian A22.


----------



## KaaRoy

Verso said:


> I've just discovered "A22-es autópálya" on the Austrian A22.


True. Google's courtesy to Hungarian tourists who might not understand "Autobahn".


----------



## imbee

bogdymol said:


> The southern part of M0 is now in the process of widening from 2x2 to 3x3. I think that the works should be ready late this year or early 2012.


the southern part is the part between m1 and m5 right? where to expant to 3x3?


----------



## bogdymol

imbee said:


> the southern part is the part between m1 and m5 right? where to expant to 3x3?


Yes, that part. Take a look at this video and you will see at 6:55 a section where M0 is already widened to 3x3 and after that section the road works on the right side (the video was recorded in September 2010).


----------



## imbee

thank you very much for making that clear! I remember m0 as very tight, had no idea there is enough space for 3x3.

is there a deadline for that project?


----------



## Falusi

It is divided into three sections: 
- M1 - M6: 2nd half of 2011
- M6 - 51: probably late 2012
- 51 - M5(on a new route): 2nd half of 2011

btw, bogdymol I have a question to you. 
I want to record some videos in the future, and I noticed that your videos aren't shaking at all. How do you do this? And which editing software do you use? Windows movie maer is totally useless...


----------



## bogdymol

Falusi said:


> btw, bogdymol I have a question to you.
> I want to record some videos in the future, and I noticed that your videos aren't shaking at all. *How do you do this?* And which editing software do you use? Windows movie maer is totally useless...


It's magic :lol:

Usually I'm using my X170 Drift Action Camera in combination with this cheap suction cup tripod (it's about 7-8 euro on the internet), but the M0 video was recorded with a Sony HDR camera fixed on the windscreen on an old telephone holder with suction cup and some elastic material to keep it in place  For editing the videos I used Corel VideoStudio Pro X3 (it's quite professional, but there are many good and simple editing softwares on the market .


----------



## waddler

bogdymol said:


> It's magic :lol:


Noooo it's not, It's Hungary , the magic kinda goes away on romanian roads :lol:


----------



## i15

I checked some previous pages, but I didn't find the answer: when wil be M0 between M5 and road 51 finished?


----------



## Atza

AcidMan said:


> Updated sci-fi network here.


The whole study and network versions can be found here:
http://kkk.gov.hu/servlet/download?type=doc_field_file&field=file&id=6128


----------



## bogdymol

SeanT said:


> M2 (Bp.- Vác) is going to be full profile 2+2ee in ´13, but with speed limit 110 Km/h


 The road is quite ok for 110 km/h right now (if there isn't congestion). M2 should be full motorway to Vac (including the speed limit to 130).


----------



## Falusi

i15 said:


> I checked some previous pages, but I didn't find the answer: when wil be M0 between M5 and road 51 finished?


Hopefully (at the end of) this year but there isn't any official informations about it.


----------



## SeanT

*M0 Déli szektor bővítése, 51. számú főút - M5 autópálya között*
/KÖZOP 1.1.1-07-2008-0002 - M0 Déli szektor/​
A beruházás rövid bemutatása:
Kiépítés jellege: 2x3 forgalmi sávos autópálya
Hossza: 6,3 km (23+200 – 29+500 km sz. között),
Tervezési sebesség: 110 km/h.
A szakasz főbb műszaki paraméterei:
Csomópontok száma: 2 db,
Műtárgyak száma: 5 db.
véderdő: 14 ha
Tervezett befejezési határidő: 2010. év vége
*A kivitelezés zajlik.*

*This is from nif.hu*


----------



## Verso

Atza said:


> The whole study and network versions can be found here:
> http://kkk.gov.hu/servlet/download?type=doc_field_file&field=file&id=6128


So this is the plan by 2040, if I'm correct. But I don't understand a few things. For example, the M70 is mentioned on page 31 as a priority #163, costing just 10.1 billion HUF (~37 million EUR). Are these plans by 2020?

Then M70 is drawn on page 33 as "2. program, 4. cycle", but on page 35 (plans until 2027) it isn't drawn at all.

Could someone please explain these plans in English?


----------



## RKC

bogdymol said:


> The road is quite ok for 110 km/h right now (if there isn't congestion). M2 should be full motorway to Vac (including the speed limit to 130).


But there is congestion most of the time ----> lot of accidents -----> even more traffic when upgraded ----->110 km/h


----------



## bogdymol

RKC said:


> But there is congestion most of the time ----> lot of accidents -----> even more traffic when upgraded ----->110 km/h


AFAIK M2 has about an AADT of 8 to 10.000. After the road will be built at full motorway profile 130 km/h would be the normal speed limit. There are many motorways much more congested than this one that have the speed limit 130.


----------



## BND

^^ M2 has an AADT about 20 000-25 000...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ And do you think that for that AADT 130 km/h is too much? I don't.


----------



## i15

Falusi said:


> Hopefully (at the end of) this year but there isn't any official informations about it.


thank you, for some reason I've thought it's almost finished


----------



## BND

bogdymol said:


> ^^ And do you think that for that AADT 130 km/h is too much? I don't.


Don't know why won't be the limit 130. Maybe because some new intersections will be built too, and the exits will be close to each other :dunno:


----------



## JackFrost

BND said:


> Don't know why won't be the limit 130. Maybe because some new intersections will be built too, and the exits will be close to each other :dunno:


Yes but what the hell are they doing with it until end of 2013? I dont get it.


----------



## RKC

building it, most probably. it's not instant road, "just add water!"


----------



## JackFrost

RKC said:


> building it, most probably. it's not instant road, "just add water!"


Well, not water, but asphalt. 3 years is way too much for doubling a half profile motorway. You dont even have to tender it. 

Full profile motorways are usually done within 3 years with tendering inclueded. They built the M6 in almost 2 years f.e. 

So, again, what the heck are doing for 3 years?


----------



## Falusi

Planning and getting permits to build the road! Construction will start around the middle of 2011 or second half of it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Falusi said:


> Planning and getting permits to build the road! Construction will start around the middle of 2011 or second half of it.


Which road?


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Which road?


I think upgrading M2 Budapest - Vac to full profile.


----------



## Falusi

Correct


----------



## JackFrost

Falusi said:


> Planning and getting permits to build the road! Construction will start around the middle of 2011 or second half of it.


This is a half profile road which has to be upgrade to full profile, thats it. All hard work and also most paper work was done in 1996-98. But okay, whatever. For me it seems too long...


----------



## Falusi

A drive form Budapest to the suburbs (made it on friday):


----------



## zsimi80

Have you seen these signs? 
Old Hungarian script. (Rovásírás)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Hungarian_script

Bugac:









Celldömölk:









Szolnok:









Source: wikimedia.org


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Is there actually someone capable of reading these signs or they have been put there just for ornamental and historical reasons?


----------



## zsimi80

Historical, cultural reasons. I can't read it either, but i want to


----------



## gramercy

^^
^^
yes, self-richeous neonazis and historians with phd, both admireable categories with their own certain charms


----------



## Falusi

I can read them (thanks to the grammar lessons in school) but rather slowly.

Amúgy már bocsi de mi a köze egymáshoz a neonácizmusnak és magyar hoagyományok ápolásához?


----------



## BND

the sign on M1 when entering Budapest also has this feature:








from http://szentkoronaradio.com/


----------



## Verso

Great, now even less people will understand Hungarian. :lol:


----------



## RawLee

zsimi80 said:


> Celldömölk:


I doubt thats Celldömölk. There is no double letter in the second half of the name which is present in the first half.


----------



## bozata90

RawLee said:


> I doubt thats Celldömölk. There is no double letter in the second half of the name which is present in the first half.


Read it from right to left...


----------



## RawLee

:lol:I didnt know we wrote from right to left :lol:


----------



## toomee

*M0 expressway widening between M6 and M7 motorways*


----------



## zsimi80

^^ Thanks for the pics.


----------



## nenea_hartia

The Rovásírás-mania has reached Székely Land too :lol::


----------



## zsimi80

^^^^ cheers


----------



## cylens

somebody know when it will be open the M43 for regular traffic?


----------



## AcidMan

april


----------



## KaaRoy

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Is there actually someone capable of reading these signs or they have been put there just for ornamental and historical reasons?


I do not know whether to laugh or cry when I see these old Hungarian script signs. When you see someone use these, you can pretty accurately predict what political party the person votes for. Unfortunately it has become very much a political statement for people with nationalist feelings for whom the worst swore word is "multinational". We are an ancient and proud nation, why the hell should we use the letters forced upon us by the bloody Roman Empire???? 

Anyway, 99% of the people cannot read them, moreover, at least 80% does not even know it is supposed to be read right to left. 

This script still does not have an Unicode representation, because different groups of its proponents cannot agree how exactly it should be implemented.


----------



## blogen_

Hungarian rovás translator


----------



## Falusi

My newest vid:





I had some problems during the recording: 
- strong crosswind
- I recorded the video until Balatonkeresztúr but my phone can record only 4GB once and when I started the second vid I touched the screen on the top so it started to focus to the sky and everything went dark...

anyway that was my trip.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Indeed, the bridge looks outstanding. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Qtya

Atza said:


> my latest info is 21 April


Atza was right, 21st of April it is!

It's finally official!

M43 will be inaugurated on the 21st of this month! Traffic can use the road from the afternoon!

Source: http://www.nepszava.hu/articles/article.php?id=412230


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Atza was right, 21st of April it is!
> 
> It's finally official!
> 
> M43 will be inaugurated on the 21st of this month! Traffic can use the road from the afternoon!
> 
> Source: http://www.nepszava.hu/articles/article.php?id=412230


Gallery of the present status:

http://www.delmagyar.hu/kepek/finisben_az_m43-as_epitese/2018212/2514354/


----------



## davyl

Qtya said:


> Gallery of the present status:
> 
> http://www.delmagyar.hu/kepek/finisben_az_m43-as_epitese/2018212/2514354/


Thank you Qtya for these wonderful news. And also to Atza, which was great!!!

So I will use this M43 from Mako when I will return to Brussels on 29 April.

:cheers:


----------



## Atza

davyl said:


> Thank you Qtya for these wonderful news. And also to Atza, which was great!!!:cheers:


With pleasure  I also heard that the whole M43 will be TOLL motorway, including the Szeged bypass section. (M5 bypass is free for cars now between M43-state border.) So vehicles in 47-55 (NE-W) direction cannot bypass Szeged free of charge.

But of course I'm waiting the motorway very much and it's a miracle that 9000 camions per day will leave Szeged. kay:


----------



## davyl

Atza said:


> With pleasure  I also heard that the whole M43 will be TOLL motorway, including the Szeged bypass section. (M5 bypass is free for cars now between M43-state border.) So vehicles in 47-55 (NE-W) direction cannot bypass Szeged free of charge.
> 
> But of course I'm waiting the motorway very much and it's a miracle that 9000 camions per day will leave Szeged. kay:


^^Of course Atza! For Szeged it's a bless this motorway. The heavy traffic will leave forever Szeged. 

Mako (or near Mako) is the next to be charged with heavy traffic until the last section of M43, Mako-Nagylak will be ready.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where will M43 end on April 21st? Just west of Mako?


----------



## davyl

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where will M43 end on April 21st? Just west of Mako?


Yes, you are right Chris. It will end near Mako, but the east part of Mako.

See here the post of AcidMan:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460510&page=187

I think Atza could update for us now the map posted by AcidMan. If I'm wrong, they could correct me.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where will M43 end on April 21st? Just west of Mako?


M43 will end just north of Mako (somewhere around this point), but there is a recently built north to east bypass of Mako that will carry all the traffic from the road 43 to M43 (I think the bypass was part of the same project - it dosen't appear on google maps, but it's a straight line between this two points).


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where will M43 end on April 21st? Just west of Mako?


http://www.roads.freeweb.hu/road_plans/m43_4_maroslele_mako.jpg


----------



## bogdymol

One user of the hungarian motorway thread posted a link to some aerial pictures of M43 bridge:



hegyaljai said:


> Szép légifelvételek az új Tisza hídról:
> http://www.fntudosito.hu/riport/4951


----------



## strangerr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75663919&postcount=766


----------



## Falusi

Nice photos! I like it. Can't wait to see it by myself (unfortunately not too soon...)


----------



## nenea_hartia

The bridge is indeed awesome! Can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## mediar

*[ M1 ]
Austrian Border - Budapest
2 April 2011*

Part 1:


----------



## mediar

Part 2:


----------



## mediar

Part 3:


----------



## mediar

Part 4:


----------



## mediar

Part 5:


----------



## mediar

Part 6:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Why did they change colour scheme from green to blue? 

This is weird 

YU
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/3438/img0006ba.jpg

SCG
http://media.snimka.bg/8367/022988981-big.jpg

SRB
http://media.snimka.bg/8369/022993729-big.jpg

And if we compare first and the last sign we can notice that Oradea changed its position and went 12km away from Hungary.


----------



## Atza

Hello *mediar*

Very nice report, thanks! I hope you enjoyed the trip.

a


----------



## Atza

zsimi80 said:


>


WOW
What is speed limit on 8 here? 100 or less?


----------



## iuli

The curve si not so thight. It's an optical illusion.


----------



## Zagor666

Maybe they wanted to make a difference,green on "normal" roads,blue on highways.Oradea is maybe running away :lol:


----------



## Atza

iuli said:


> The curve si not so thight. It's an optical illusion.


The radius of this curve is 1500 m which is adequate for more than 130 km/h.

The reason of my question was that speed limit on road 8 was 100 km/h before road 72 and 90 km/h was between road 72 and Veszprém. The crossing itself had 70 kmph limit. 

So speed limit of this new IC can be raised up to 90 kmph or also 100. (Or still 70...)


----------



## Verso

Bad_Hafen said:


> This is weird
> 
> YU
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/3438/img0006ba.jpg
> 
> SCG
> http://media.snimka.bg/8367/022988981-big.jpg
> 
> SRB
> http://media.snimka.bg/8369/022993729-big.jpg


What's weird about it? Old and new signs. Good that Hungary doesn't border Kosovo (YU -> SCG -> SRB -> RKS in just a few years :nuts.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

weird is not on behalf Hungary, but the fact that in few years the country changed 3 names. 
An that RKS part I will, just ignore as it is provocation from your little soul.


----------



## Zagor666

Whats the Problem on that,just pin a new sticker over the old,costs 50 cents.If a City changes the name it would be much more difficult but as you see something needs years to change,you can still find tables with Titovo Uzice on it :cheers:


----------



## mmmartin

Bad_Hafen said:


> An that RKS part I will, just ignore as it is provocation from your little soul.


As I follow Verso's posts in forums, it's a joke. Cool down.


----------



## Verso

It wasn't exactly a joke (the post was hardly funny), but it wasn't a provocation either. Kosovo independence is one of the last things I'd bother my mind with.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^so what was it? When you remembered Kosovo in Hungarian motorways topic.
You are really something else.


----------



## Verso

It's not hard to think of Kosovo when you talk about having a lot of country codes. Kosovo probably belongs to the Guinness World Records with 4 codes in less than 8 years. Although only Northern (Serbian) Kosovo actually used SCG and SRB, but it doesn't use RKS now.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

You are well aware that Albanians never used SRB code, but never mind.


----------



## Qtya

Finally the intergovernmental agreement was reached between the Romanian side and Hungary over the border crossing points of M4 and M43. This means M43 can be launched (It's scheduled to start this year.). Project deadline is 2013 Q4.

(M4-A3)The Contracting Parties establish a link between the two countries by a direct connection of the following motorways:
-	from the Hungarian side: Szolnok - Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki - State border,
-	from the Romanian side: Cluj Napoca - Santaul Mare - State border

The two motorways intersect the common state border between border markers G34.1 and G34.2 and connect with each other, with the characteristic features that ensure road traffic safety and security, laid down by the competent bodies and authorities, respectively and by the experts of the Contracting Parties. 

The Contracting Parties build the motorways with a dual-dual (2x2) traffic lane profile including all their corresponding facilities on the territory of their respective States...


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thank you, great news! You have also details about the M43-A1 connection ?


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Thank you, great news! You have also details about the M43-A1 connection ?


:yes:

The two motorways intersect the common State border between border markers B33 and B34. And agai 2x2...


----------



## Verso

Bad_Hafen said:


> You are well aware that Albanians never used SRB code, but never mind.


And that's what I said in my last post. Are you incomprehensible?


----------



## olea10

Qtya said:


> Finally the intergovernmental agreement was reached between the Romanian side and Hungary over the border crossing points of M4 and M43. This means M43 can be launched (It's scheduled to start this year.). Project deadline is 2013 Q4.
> 
> (M4-A3)The Contracting Parties establish a link between the two countries by a direct connection of the following motorways:
> -	from the Hungarian side: Szolnok - Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki - State border,
> -	from the Romanian side: Cluj Napoca - Santaul Mare - State border
> 
> The two motorways intersect the common state border between border markers G34.1 and G34.2 and connect with each other, with the characteristic features that ensure road traffic safety and security, laid down by the competent bodies and authorities, respectively and by the experts of the Contracting Parties.
> 
> The Contracting Parties build the motorways with a dual-dual (2x2) traffic lane profile including all their corresponding facilities on the territory of their respective States...


Very good news Qtya. 
Do you know when M4 construction will start? Or in which stage it is (planing, preparation, etc)?
Thank you.


----------



## Qtya

olea10 said:


> Very good news Qtya.
> Do you know when M4 construction will start? Or in which stage it is (planing, preparation, etc)?
> Thank you.


Planning and prep works scheduled to end 2015 Q1...


----------



## Atza

AcidMan said:


> I remember you posted some maps about the changes around Szeged.
> (asszem elég aktuális volna újra feltölteni - na meg sztem már nem érhető el a tar.hu-n.)


yes




























(2010 is 2011)
(2020 is 2200)


----------



## AcidMan

Atza said:


> yes


Thanks! kay:


----------



## bogdymol

Great maps Atza. Did you make them?


----------



## Atza

bogdymol said:


> Great maps Atza. Did you make them?


thx, yes, self-made


----------



## Atza

New galleries

*M43 Szeged (47) - Makó - Szeged (5)*

http://indafoto.hu/panangin/m43_szegedmako









































































*43 Makó bypass*

http://indafoto.hu/panangin/43_mako_bypass










*5 Szeged bypass* (502) north sector

http://indafoto.hu/panangin/502_3_utem


----------



## nenea_hartia

Great pics, Atza, I'll quote you in the Romanian forums. Thank you!


----------



## Atza

nenea_hartia said:


> Great pics, Atza, I'll quote you in the Romanian forums. Thank you!


OK


----------



## ilyan

And now you have only 4 stretches motorways u/c in Hungary
- M0 widening
-M3 Nyreghaza-Vaja
-M85 Sombathely-Vat
-M86 bypass Enese
When should be opened this stretches?


----------



## Qtya

Sorry for the low quality shots... The windscreen was way too "bugy"... Tried everything to clean it off while driving, but failed... 

M43 on Sunday...



















Gas fields of Algyő...





Móra Ferenc bridge over the Tisza river...















Turning around...





Móra Ferenc bridge again...











Algyő again...





Exiting M43 and entering Main road 47...





Heading towards Hódmezővásárhely on Main road 47...



Main road 47...


----------



## bogdymol

Qtya said:


>


Why is that E75 / M5 / ... sign doubled?



Qtya said:


> Heading towards Hódmezővásárhely on Main road 47...


Main road 47 looks good


----------



## SeanT

ilyan said:


> And now you have only 4 stretches motorways u/c in Hungary
> - M0 widening
> -M3 Nyreghaza-Vaja
> -M85 Sombathely-Vat
> -M86 bypass Enese
> When should be opened this stretches?


 M2 widening is on the way too (shortly)


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya, the pictures are just great, thank you! I must say I love that Móra Ferenc bridge. :cheers:


----------



## Falusi

M85 and M86 are 2x2 laned expressways not motorways, but if we count expressways as well, than M9 between main road 51 and 54; and main road 4(future M4) is also U/C. But these are 2x1 laned expressways.






bogdymol said:


> Why is that E75 / M5 / ... sign doubled?


Nothing is doubled, just similar. 

Btw nice pics guys!


----------



## bogdymol

Falusi said:


> Nothing is doubled, just similar.
> Btw nice pics guys!


Oh... yea... M5 / M43... but what about the rest? They are useless.


----------



## hofburg

nice pics. when was that motorway opened? there's not a single piece of it on google maps.

btw, bogdymol, do you have some driving videos of Arad? street view looks amazing. :cheers: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...id=6WeW14vv8LyDiPkyVa0zSg&cbp=12,76.76,,0,4.5


----------



## bogdymol

hofburg said:


> nice pics. when was that motorway opened? there's not a single piece of it on google maps.


It was opened less than a week ago :banana:


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> Qtya, the pictures are just great, thank you! I must say I love that Móra Ferenc bridge. :cheers:


Thank you! kay:

Once again, the Móra Ferenc bridge, but this time from the air:

http://www.epulettar.hu/cikk/5868.aspx

^^Credit to *HQ*, for the link!


----------



## Verso

Something I never really understood is why you write accents (ó, ő ...) vertically instead of obliquely. Even we write them more correctly. 


muravidék said:


>


----------



## bogdymol

delete me


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> Something I never really understood is why you write accents (ó, ő ...) vertically instead of obliquely. Even we write them more correctly.


Hm, interesting problem  i never noticed it

i think the vertical versions are the correct in grammar, we learnt it vertically in school.

But it depends on the font type if they are vertical or not. Perhaps the oblique version is more fashionable.

ő ő ő ő ő ő


----------



## Atza

bogdymol said:


> Main road 47 looks good


http://indafoto.hu/panangin/47


----------



## RawLee

Verso said:


> Something I never really understood is why you write accents (ó, ő ...) vertically instead of obliquely. Even we write them more correctly.





Atza said:


> Hm, interesting problem  i never noticed it
> 
> i think the vertical versions are the correct in grammar, we learnt it vertically in school.
> 
> But it depends on the font type if they are vertical or not. Perhaps the oblique version is more fashionable.
> 
> ő ő ő ő ő ő


They are supposed to be written vertically. I think in printing it is tileted a bit right so that you can tell the difference between an ö and an ő without a microscope.


----------



## bogdymol

Today I made a trip on the newly opened M43 motorway between Mako and Szeged. I have recorded a video on the road, but it's not yet procesed and uploaded to youtube. Untill I will be able to post my video I will show you some pictures:

After entering Hungary @Nagylak:










Roundabout to Mako - bypass before entering Mako:










On Mako bypass:




























End of Mako bypass, turning right towards Hódmezővásárhely (very looooooooong name) & M43:









^^ Note that Mako bypass will eventualy be continued towards Kiszombor.










Approaching M43 interchange:










Entering the newly opened M43 at Mako:










On M43:


----------



## bogdymol

Nice ecoduct over M43 (I saw 3 or 4 on this motorway):










A rest area still u/c:










Emergency phone:










Overpass:










Maroslele exit:










At this still unsigned interchange M43 was wide enough for 3 lanes:



















Approaching Móra Ferenc bridge:


----------



## bogdymol

This part of M43 acts like a northern bypass of Szeged:





































The old M43 segment was starting from this interchange with old road no. 5:










Old M43:



















My destination was Szeged, but I wanted to drive on entire M43 to record it on camera, so I went south on M5 towards the Serbian border and I have exited at Szeged nyugat exit on M5:










M5 towards Budapest:


----------



## bogdymol

The main streets in Szeged on which the trucks were going before the opening of this M43 motorway section were almost empty (not as I remebered them - full of trucks and with long queues at each traffic light):


----------



## bogdymol

Now the trip back home.

I entered M43 from the old interchange that was used by transit traffic before opening of this new section:




























Entering M43. Direction: Arad!



















On M43:










Doesn't *Arad* look good on motorway signs? 





































Arad 91 km.


----------



## bogdymol

Back on Móra Ferenc bridge:




























Unfortunatelly, after few km the motorway reached Mako, it's temporary end 














































Mako bypass:





































the end


----------



## gramercy

^^*excellent


----------



## filipe.coutinho

Is it usual to use roundabout intersections design in Hungary? I mean, it's very unusual in highways for me. And I saw some of these in some pictures here. Can someone tell me?

ps.: Beautiful roads! I really liked it and perhaps I can see it "in loco" someday.


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> the end


It will still be a long, long road till Bucharest for the near future. 

Great, great pictures! Thank you, bogdymol, waiting for the video! And thank you, neighbours, for bringing Budapest few kilometres closer. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

filipe.coutinho said:


> Is it usual to use roundabout intersections design in Hungary? I mean, it's very unusual in highways for me. And I saw some of these in some pictures here. Can someone tell me?
> 
> ps.: Beautiful roads! I really liked it and perhaps I can see it "in loco" someday.


All the interchanges pictured above are similar with Dumbbell Interchange type:


----------



## Verso

Great pics, bogdymol!



Atza said:


> Hm, interesting problem  i never noticed it
> 
> i think the vertical versions are the correct in grammar, we learnt it vertically in school.
> 
> But it depends on the font type if they are vertical or not. Perhaps the oblique version is more fashionable.
> 
> ő ő ő ő ő ő





RawLee said:


> They are supposed to be written vertically. I think in printing it is tileted a bit right so that you can tell the difference between an ö and an ő without a microscope.


Seriously? I really thought oblique was correct. You have some unique letters. But it's interesting that you can see vertical accents only on Hungarian road signs, nowhere else. Is it even possible to write them vertically on keyboard/computer?


----------



## bogdymol

I almost forgot to mention what might be the most important thing: google maps shows me that between this two points (roundabout road 43/Mako bypass -> old M43/M5 interchange) I would have made 52 minutes on the old road. I believe that it would be fair on a normal day, but I have made more during some busy days. But today, on newly opened M43 I have made exactly 23 minutes driving with a speed of aprox. 80 km/h on Mako bypass and 120-130 km/h on M43.


----------



## filipe.coutinho

bogdymol said:


> End of Mako bypass, turning right towards Hódmezővásárhely (very looooooooong name) & M43:


Thanks, but I meant about this kind of roundabouds, bogdymol. And I realized you have even signs prepared to that!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You think the signs are weird? These are common all over Europe.


----------



## Atza

filipe.coutinho said:


> Is it usual to use roundabout intersections design in Hungary? I mean, it's very unusual in highways for me. And I saw some of these in some pictures here. Can someone tell me?
> 
> ps.: Beautiful roads! I really liked it and perhaps I can see it "in loco" someday.


Lots of roundabouts were built on the main road network in the last 10-15 years. The reason is very simple: roundabouts are much more safe than crossings (all of vehicles have to slow down).


----------



## Atza

bogdymol

Nice photos! Do you often come to Szeged? The downtown is beautiful, especially in springtime. The transit roads are ravaged by heavy traffic (both pavements and buildings), waiting for revitalisation.


----------



## filipe.coutinho

ChrisZwolle said:


> You think the signs are weird? These are common all over Europe.


Well, not weird... but different. I'm not used to see like these.


----------



## SeanT

Hód-mezö-vásár-hely, 4 words, weird name, even in hungarian, but we have lots of weird names of towns/cities:lol:


----------



## bogdymol

Atza said:


> bogdymol
> 
> Nice photos! Do you often come to Szeged? The downtown is beautiful, especially in springtime. The transit roads are ravaged by heavy traffic (both pavements and buildings), waiting for revitalisation.


I have been in Szeged for few times. I know that downtown is beautiful, so I took some time this time to walk around a little bit around. I made some pictures too.


----------



## bogdymol

As I promised, here is the video I made on the new M43 motorway. Enjoy it!






The video of Arad - Nădlac - RO/HU border crossing can be found here.


----------



## Florin2011

Felicitări pentru informaţiile postate aici! Altfel, cinste maghiarilor şi ruşine nouă, românilor că nu am fost în stare de nimic (nu numai de autostrăzi) în toţi aceşti 20 de ani, după revoluţie .....


----------



## bogdymol

Florin2011 said:


> Felicitări pentru informaţiile postate aici! Altfel, cinste maghiarilor şi ruşine nouă, românilor că nu am fost în stare de nimic (nu numai de autostrăzi) în toţi aceşti 20 de ani, după revoluţie .....


Acesta este un forum citit de persoane din mai multe tari. Te rog sa postezi in *limba engleza*.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Florin2011 said:


> Felicitări pentru informaţiile postate aici! Altfel, cinste maghiarilor şi ruşine nouă, românilor că nu am fost în stare de nimic (nu numai de autostrăzi) în toţi aceşti 20 de ani, după revoluţie .....


He was just saying "shame on us (RO) and congrats to you (H)".

Thank you for the video, bogdymol!


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> Thank you for the video, bogdymol!


You are welcome. Do you like Mora Ferenc bridge part? I slowed the video down there from 4x to 2x for you to view it better


----------



## Florin2011

Florin2011 said:


> Felicitări pentru informaţiile postate aici! Altfel, cinste maghiarilor şi ruşine nouă, românilor că nu am fost în stare de nimic (nu numai de autostrăzi) în toţi aceşti 20 de ani, după revoluţie .....


Scuse me, because I written in Romanian language in this post.:wallbash:
I translate now my message in English:

*Congratulations for the information posted here! Otherwise, congratulations for the Hungarians, and shame on us, Romanians, because we did not anything (not only highways) during these 20 years after the revolution .....*


----------



## Le Clerk

If you mean motorways, well, Romania has done very little indeed. If you are talking about yourself as a person who has done nothing in the past 20 years, it's your confession. I for one am happy with my achievements in the past 20 years. Or if you mean something else, please don't include me or others there. Thanks. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Falusi

Hungary's future road network(oversized images):








legend:
- red: motorway
- yellow: expressway
- brownish yellow: emphasized main road*
- green: main road

*: new category between main road and expressway
- mostly 2x2 and divided
- runs mostly outside of inhabited area
- speed limit mostly 110km/h
- inside inhabited areas speed limit is 70km/h
- in at-grade intersections speed limit is 90km/h
- outside inhabited area interchanges are mostly grade separated, or at least T intersections
- inside inhabited area roundabouts or traffic lights can be placed as well
- slow vehicles banned

Some future AADT figures (2040):


----------



## SeanT

2x4(ee) motorway to Bp. Let say M1-Tatabánya
M7- Szfvár
M6- Dunaújváros
M5- Kecskemét
M4- Szolnok
M3- Hatvan
M2- Vác
2x5(ee) M0 
This would be my opinion back in the ´80.(If I could jump back in time) with the knowledge we have today. People would probably kill me and say YOU ARE CRAZY!!!....Yes a wishfull thinking:lol:
I´m pretty sure if we had a different turn of history after WW2, it would be the present time and not some stupid daydreaming!?:lol::nuts:


----------



## Atza

Fresh photos of main road nr. 47 Algyő-Hódmezővásárhely

Full gallery (12 photos)


----------



## zsimi80

Idiot...


----------



## Atza

zsimi80 said:


> Idiot...


Yes, an another bad example.

But my observations are that hungarian drivers no drive fast, we drive slower than 5-10 years ago. We constructed lots of fast roads recently and we learned to use them, most of hungarian drivers keep speed limit, the average speed is 120-125 km/h on motorways. (Even on M6 which is empty...) Usually foreigners drive on 130 or higher.


----------



## RawLee

We learned to use them? There were more people going onto the motorway the wrong way inthe recent months than in the 20 years before it.


----------



## gramercy

so the police took the photo because they found his lost TV?


----------



## RKC

RawLee said:


> We learned to use them? There were more people going onto the motorway the wrong way inthe recent months than in the 20 years before it.


We'll always have morons. I think people who do such things are a different league altogether. But I generally agree with Atza.

But: we certainly haven't learned to use a two lane roundabout :nuts: that's still a challenge, lol


----------



## Atza

RawLee said:


> We learned to use them? There were more people going onto the motorway the wrong way inthe recent months than in the 20 years before it.


A couple of cases (3-4) happened in the last years but we have 4x longer fast roads than 20 years ago and 100k of drivers use these roads every day.

But we know that idiots will never die out.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Indeed. 20 years ago, Hungary had only a few hundred kilometer of motorway, now there's much more, so also much more potential spots where people enter the motorway in the wrong direction. Especially in areas where rural villagers have never seen the concept of a motorway before. It takes time.


----------



## BND

Next lesson will be to learn to use motorways with 3 lanes in a dirction. M7 between Székesfehérvár and M0 has 3 lanes in that direction since 2002, and you can still see many people driving in the middle lane :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is an issue throughout Europe. 

Is there a new bridge planned across the Danube between Budapest and Donaújvarus? The existing bridges are 60 kilometers apart, while there is quite some urban development south of the M0 bridge. It may help to build a new bridge near Százhalombatta. 

Maybe even build a second bypass, much like they're doing in Warszawa. By situating it as close to the Budapest suburbs as possible this could relieve the existing M0 bridge from regional traffic and of course through traffic.


----------



## Attus

zsimi80 said:


> Slovak driver was very drunk.....
> http://index.hu/bulvar/2011/06/21/erosen_reszeg_lehetett_a_szlovak_sofor/


4 per mill... Almost dead by alcohol. And then really dead by accident.


----------



## cinxxx

Fricking idiot. Why must he have taken others with him to the drive


----------



## keber

Falusi said:


> It isn't too busy, traffic on M70 is 8603 AADT. In Hungary are much more roads with higher traffic (for example main road 51 Taksony bypass: 20000+AADT and its just a secondary road...)
> 
> Btw as I see they lowered the speed limit on the 2x1 sections to 90 km/h due to alot of accidents:


Right now on our news: there were already 16 death person (including today accident) on M70 from 1.1.2011. Local residents demand upgrading M70 from 1x2 to 2x2 and they will close M70 next week for protests.

16 death in just 6 months is really a lot.


----------



## eurocopter

BND said:


> What is happening? Second fatal bus accident this week, and it's only Tuesday... hno:
> There are five victims, the Slovenian truck driver, and two drivers of the Romanian coach, and two passengers, and 23 injured. According to index.hu the coach driver fell asleep, who has just arrived from Spain the day before, and turned back immediately without having a rest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can find more pictures.


Nonsense, Atlassib is one of the major Romanian coach-transport companies and it is mandatory that long travels such as those to Spain have two drivers onboard (proof the fact that both of them were killed). I heard as well that the Slovak driver was indeed very drunk.


----------



## RawLee

keber said:


> Right now on our news: there were already 16 death person (including today accident) on M70 from 1.1.2011. Local residents demand upgrading M70 from 1x2 to 2x2 and they will close M70 next week for protests.
> 
> 16 death in just 6 months is really a lot.


You dont hear it on M2, which has a quadrillion more traffic. Nothing on main roads, which offer the same speed. Locals should blame the only thing responsible - the drivers. Besides, a crashbarrier never stops a full truck.


----------



## SeanT

RawLee said:


> You dont hear it on M2, which has a quadrillion more traffic. Nothing on main roads, which offer the same speed. Locals should blame the only thing responsible - the drivers. Besides, a crashbarrier never stops a full truck.


 I´m totally agree.
It can not be because of high traffic and expressway conditions!!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RawLee said:


> Besides, a crashbarrier never stops a full truck.


----------



## keber

RawLee said:


> You dont hear it on M2, which has a quadrillion more traffic. Nothing on main roads, which offer the same speed. Locals should blame the only thing responsible - the drivers. Besides, a crashbarrier never stops a full truck.


When Slovenia completed A5 (which continues into M70) and all transit traffic moved from main road to motorway, high yearly death toll dropped to almost zero in average. Probably not because of drivers only ...


----------



## SeanT

Bottom line, the density of traffic on M70 does not apply for 2x2, motorway standards, however I can see your point.


----------



## Attus

Of course, everyone knows a 2×4 motorway having 30m wide shoulders and a concrete wall in the middle is safer and more comfortable as well.
Unfortunately we have no oil in Hungary, we can't biuld such ways everywhere. 
In Hungary we have lots of 2×1 ways having an AADT over 20 thousands. Altough I admit that for political reasons my country built at least 250 kms of poorly used motorways, I think we have much more important things than widening M70, and we are lack of eligible financial sources unfortunately.


----------



## szutyok

keber said:


> Right now on our news: there were already 16 death person (including today accident) on M70 from 1.1.2011. Local residents demand upgrading M70 from 1x2 to 2x2 and they will close M70 next week for protests.
> 
> 16 death in just 6 months is really a lot.


Your news source got their facts wrong, actually 16 people died (in 8 accidents) on M70 since *2006*, not January 2011. So it's 1 or 2 lethal accidents per year.

I'm not saying it's acceptable, but it's not nearly as bad as your news source claims.


----------



## Atza

Article about road safety in Hungary in the last 20 years

http://mycite.omikk.bme.hu/doc/103406.pdf
page 16-24 (Hungarian)

Main diagramms of the disquisition:

Fatal injuries in accidents (Number of death, not accidents)









Number of accidents with injuries (not fatal)









Changes of traffic volume









Risk of fatality









(Autópálya: Motorway
I. r. főút: 1st class main road
II.r. főút: 2nd class main road
Mellékutak: Minor roads)


So this two accidents are terrible but generally the road safety is much better than 10-20 years ago. Of course it's still not acceptable (as szutyok wrote), the aim is zero fatality but road safety is not so bad.


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's why you need to install good crash barriers. Nearly all examples of trucks running through crash barriers are from the cheap, flimsy, one-sided type. The ones used in the Netherlands are almost equally as strong as jersey barriers, plus they actually give, reducing the chance of motorists getting killed on impact. With jersey barriers, the car will have to take all force of impact, while with good crash barriers, the force of impact will be distributed over both, increasing the chance of survival.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694




----------



## Falusi

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's why you need to install good crash barriers. Nearly all examples of trucks running through crash barriers are from the cheap, flimsy, one-sided type. The ones used in the Netherlands are almost equally as strong as jersey barriers, plus they actually give, reducing the chance of motorists getting killed on impact. With jersey barriers, the car will have to take all force of impact, while with good crash barriers, the force of impact will be distributed over both, increasing the chance of survival.


For example crashbarriers like this(M86 Vát bypass)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They could be a tad wider. It all depends on the structural integrity and mounting. There also need to be some space in the median for the crash barrier to bend without getting into the driving lanes in the other direction immediately. That's the obstacle-free zone that is preferred anyway. This is correctly shown in your picture. It is even possible to have a single crash barrier if its structural integrity is up to the right standards. 

The purpose of a crash barrier is not only to prevent cars getting into the other direction, but also to guide vehicles back into their direction, without getting the occupants killed. The second purpose is often overlooked when choosing jersey barriers. A third - minor - issue can be aesthetics and possibly noise reflection.


----------



## i15

upgrading every single road to 2+2 won't help, when there are people driving trucks with deadly-high alcohol level


----------



## mcarling

i15 said:


> upgrading every single road to 2+2 won't help, when there are people driving trucks with deadly-high alcohol level


It would help some, but it would not be a complete solution. At the very least, it would eliminate or nearly eliminate head-on collisions.


----------



## gramercy

no amount of safety-nazism is gonna protect you from morons who drink/drive themselves to the brink of passing out and then get behind the wheel

if these 2 accidents had happened just a couple of minutes/10 kilometers earlier, inside slovakia/slovenia on their 2x2s or later on the m1/7s then we would not be having a discussion about a middle barrier


for the kind of traffic volumes and the state of our budget, we should build a lot more, a lot more half-profiles just like the m70/15, instead we are bulding 2x2 main roads with shorter lengths, a lot of extra capacity, inferior speed and no possibility of upgrading to a full profile motorway when the traffic actually warrants it

of all the expressway/motorway projects in western hungary the m70/15 were the most rational projects, m85/86 is limping at a bloody slow speed because they are bulding 2x2 main roads with 3,5m lanes, no emergency lanes and 110km/h curves
instead they should be half profiles with 3,75m lanes alternating 2+1 directions on 130km/h alignment with level crossings/roundabouts - same money, 2-2,5x lengths, enough capacity for now and good upgradeability


----------



## Verso

I think the main problem of M15 and M70 is that they are the only 2-lane roads on long motorway routes. M15 is the only 2-lane road between Makó and Prague, while M70 is the only 2-lane road between Nyíregyháza and... Portugal. Drivers don't expect sudden narrowings on long motorway corridors.


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Somewhat meager for a 5-year investment period if you ask me. Especially since these are mostly toll motorways, right?


actually its 392 km 2x2 hi/ex and 285 km 2x1 main roads for a broad 6 years or 65/48 km per year

not bad at all considering..

m10 is missing which is a big mistake, also blogen forgot to draw in the m0 from 11 to 10


----------



## Falusi

Verso said:


> I think the main problem of M15 and M70 is that they are the only 2-lane roads on long motorway routes. M15 is the only 2-lane road between Makó and Prague, while M70 is the only 2-lane road between Nyíregyháza and... Portugal. Drivers don't expect sudden narrowings on long motorway corridors.


Yes it might be the problem, but the major part of accidents happened due to special conditions like the driver felt asleep, etc... This could have happened in a 2x2 motorway too.
But at least M15 is going to be widened to 2x2 between 2011 and 2016


----------



## bogdymol

Motorway development in Hungary:



blogen_ said:


>


----------



## aberdko

Bravo!


----------



## Falusi

I drove on M1 in the same direction on 02/07/2011 between 3.00 am and 5.30 am and I have to say that traffic was bigger, about 20-30% less trucks but surprisingly approx two-three times more cars.


----------



## nenea_hartia

A video about M43 made by bogdymol was posted on the website of a main Romanian newspaper.
Congrats, bogdymol!! :cheers:


----------



## zsimi80

^^ Gratz


----------



## bogdymol

Hungarian motorways and expressways today:



blogen_ said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darko06

Verso said:


> I think the main problem of M15 and M70 is that they are the only 2-lane roads on long motorway routes. M15 is the only 2-lane road between Makó and Prague, while M70 is the only 2-lane road between Nyíregyháza and... Portugal. Drivers don't expect sudden narrowings on long motorway corridors.


You have to wait exactly two years till Croatia enter the EU (1.7.2013.). After that the widening of M70 will be obsolete, because the motorway transit route from Portugal to Budapest will pass beyond Zagreb (SLO: A1 to Ljubljana, than A2 to Obrežje; CRO: A3 from Bregana to Ivanja Reka, than A4 from Ivanja Reka to Goričan; HU: A7 from Letenye to Budapest).


----------



## JackFrost

darko06 said:


> You have to wait exactly two years till Croatia enter the EU (1.7.2013.). After that the widening of M70 will be obsolete, because the motorway transit route from Portugal to Budapest will pass beyond Zagreb (SLO: A1 to Ljubljana, than A2 to Obrežje; CRO: A3 from Bregana to Ivanja Reka, than A4 from Ivanja Reka to Goričan; HU: A7 from Letenye to Budapest).


I think enterning the Schengen Zone by Croatia will solve the problem. Maybe in 2016-2017?


----------



## mcarling

Jack_Frost said:


> I think enterning the Schengen Zone by Croatia will solve the problem. Maybe in 2016-2017?


Croatia will be invited to join the Schengen Zone when Croatia's border controls with Bosnia-Herzegovina, Serbia, and Montenegro, as well as along the Adriatic, meet Schengen standards. In theory, that could happen even before Croatia becomes an EU member state, but in practice will probably come later.


----------



## Verso

darko06 said:


> You have to wait exactly two years till Croatia enter the EU (1.7.2013.). After that the widening of M70 will be obsolete, because the motorway transit route from Portugal to Budapest will pass beyond Zagreb (SLO: A1 to Ljubljana, than A2 to Obrežje; CRO: A3 from Bregana to Ivanja Reka, than A4 from Ivanja Reka to Goričan; HU: A7 from Letenye to Budapest).


Why would people choose a 14 km longer route? (especially before entry of Croatia in Schengen and before Slovenia lets go of vignettes) Also, there's a lot of traffic going to Tornyiszentmiklós/Lenti (some 3,800 AADT) and Slovenia.


----------



## zsimi80

M70 at border crossing:

















Source: www.panoramio.com


Slovenian crashbarrier looks better, safer and stronger than Hungarian.


----------



## Mateusz

Can M4 into Budapest ? Interesting concept I must say.


----------



## blogen_

Mateusz said:


> Can M4 into Budapest ? Interesting concept I must say.


Yes, on a new trace to the Hungária-ring: Budapest Agglomeration Plan --> _Közlekedési hálózatok és létesítményeik_



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Falusi

Main road 4 Kisújszállás bypass (future M4) opened today.
11km, 2x1 lanes and afaik 110 km/h speed limit.
Sadly no pics...


----------



## chris-dmf

bogdymol said:


> Motorway development in Hungary:


M3 not ready before 2025/27? hno:


----------



## blogen_

chris-dmf said:


> M3 not ready before 2025/27? hno:


No continuation on the Ukrainian side.


----------



## gramercy

can someone plz edit the very first post and replace the missing pic with the one blogen drew, 2011-16

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/333/20112016.jpg


----------



## Falusi

Some errors to correct for first:
- M86 Szombathely - Vát should be U/C
- M85 Enese bypass U/C
- Main road 51 isn't 2x2 near Budapest
- Kisújszállás bypass opened yesterday on half-profile
- Debrecen northern bypass also U/C
- (M)44 is ready only between Bkékéscsaba and Gyula, the bypasses aren't 2x2


----------



## blogen_

Falusi said:


> Some errors to correct for first:
> - M85 Enese bypass U/C
> - Main road 51 isn't 2x2 near Budapest
> - Kisújszállás bypass opened yesterday on half-profile
> - Debrecen northern bypass also U/C
> - (M)44 is ready only between Bkékéscsaba and Gyula, the bypasses aren't 2x2


I correct them after 2027. 



> - M86 Szombathely - Vát should be U/C


This is not built currently. stop/c


----------



## Falusi

I know but I hope so that it will be again U/C soon.


----------



## Verso

Falusi said:


> Some errors to correct for first:
> - M86 Szombathely - Vát should be U/C
> - M85 Enese bypass U/C
> - Main road 51 isn't 2x2 near Budapest
> - Kisújszállás bypass opened yesterday on half-profile
> - Debrecen northern bypass also U/C
> - (M)44 is ready only between Bkékéscsaba and Gyula, the bypasses aren't 2x2


- Kaposvár bypass half-profile
- M70 widening 2027-2040 (AFAIK)


----------



## blogen_

Verso said:


> - Kaposvár bypass half-profile


2x2+2x1 mixed like the Békéscsaba-Gyula


----------



## Falusi

Oops, I forgot to post it here, so M0:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Looks like Bucharest's northern ring section. However, I note you have more space there for expansions.


----------



## Attus

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Looks like Bucharest's northern ring section. However, I note you have more space there for expansions.


If you check cross-way bridges you can see that this road is planned as a dual carriage full motorway but only one carriageway was built. Widening is u/c, it was seriously needed since this section has an AADT of 100,000. This section is congested so hard that it is broadcasted in radio news if there is no jam. At least 2-3 times a week there is such a congestion there that causes a delay of 1 hour or more.


----------



## Le Clerk

I see. The north Bucharest ring was expanded last year to a 2x2 road, but there is little change to be turned into a motorway like in Budapest, because it is squeezed between the rail ring on one side and industrial and logistical developments on the other.


----------



## zsimi80

M7 today:











http://www.origo.hu/itthon/20110710-egy-kigyulladt-busz-miatt-leallitottak-az-m7est-erdnel.html

The reason:










http://index.hu/bulvar/2011/07/10/leallt_az_m7-es_kigyulladt_egy_turistabusz/


0 injured. Only the bus burned out...


----------



## Falusi

On late afternoons and nights on summer Sundays M7 is often crowded due to weekend traffic (from Balaton -> back to the country, mostly to Budapest).

Last year I experienced a tipical Sunday jam: it was heavily congested from Balatonvilágos to Székesfehérvár, speed was usually 80km/h and often dropped 60-40 km/h, from Székesfehérvár to Budapest (3 lanes) speed was around 100 km/h due to most of the people was travelling in the middle lane...


----------


2 pics of main road 8 from Friday morning.

Facing towards the border:









Facing towards Székesfehérvár:


----------



## Atza

Falusi said:


> (3 lanes) speed was around 100 km/h due to most of the people was travelling in the middle lane...


Of course most of people is travelling in the middle lane because the right lane is full of trucks and other slow vehicles (80 km/h).

But I think it's the right way of usage the 3 lanes:

- right lane: trucks, camions, buses, Lada Samaras (80-100 km/h)
- middle lane: cars on average speed (110-125 km/h)
- left lane: faster cars and overtaking (>125 km/h).


----------



## Attus

Atza said:


> Of course most of people is travelling in the middle lane because the right lane is full of trucks and other slow vehicles (80 km/h).
> 
> But I think it's the right way of usage the 3 lanes:
> 
> - right lane: trucks, camions, buses, Lada Samaras (80-100 km/h)
> - middle lane: cars on average speed (110-125 km/h)
> - left lane: faster cars and overtaking (>125 km/h).


Don't forget, there's a truck ban in summer Sundays in Hungary.


----------



## Falusi

the right lane was mostly empty...

---

A picture from yesterday:
M7, 89 km from Budapest


----------



## RKC

people in the middle lane going 100 km/h is certainly a problem, for example i was driving home on M7 this Sunday (just before the bus fire, so I was lucky) an there were a few situations where there was about 50 cars getting stuck behind someone in the middle; some managed to overtake, others had to slow down as faster people were coming in the left lane and they couldn't overtake the sleepdriver in the middle. 
it's also funny when i am driving in the outside (right) lane at say 120 km/h and I'm passing all the people jammed up in the middle and left lanes. Or when they are just driving there in the middle and I am faster than them in the right lane. note: I'm not overtaking on the wrong side, I'm just traveling in my lane.
And you can see they either don't even notice they are being passed from all sides, obstructing traffic, or you can see them being irritated being passed on the right not realizing they are the one in the wrong being in the middle when they shouldn't be.

it seems like some people make a prestige thing out of which lane they travel in as if you are considered weaker if you are in the slow lane (when in fact sometimes you are faster- this applies to Budapest too)


----------



## rarse

I sign this RKC


----------



## zsimi80

What do you think? Is it compicated? Turbo roundabout in Érd:















































More pics: http://galeria.totalcar.hu/velemeny/2010/06/29/erd_korforgalom/?current_image_num=4&image_size=l


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It's not complicated at all... if you are on the right lane. Chris will be happy when he will see it


----------



## Falusi

It's in use for at least a year but people don't like it, they say it's complicated... 
My opinion is that if someone cant figure out how to use a turbo roundabout than he/she shouldn't drive...


----------



## Attus

It is the very first thurbo-roundabout in Hungary and dirvers that don't use it regularly may be confused seeing it. That's all. Anything else is idiotism.


----------



## RKC

i agree.

but the real problem is with simple two lane roundabouts (not turbo, with physical dividing of lanes) where most people don't dare to use the inside lane, and they get scared and confused when others use it. possibilities of accidents increase and the point of a multi-lane roundabout is lost


----------



## Attus

RKC said:


> i agree.
> 
> but the real problem is with simple two lane roundabouts (not turbo, with physical dividing of lanes) where most people don't dare to use the inside lane, and they get scared and confused when others use it. possibilities of accidents increase and the point of a multi-lane roundabout is lost


In this junction previously there was a traditional double lane roundabout. and, as you write it, the great majority of cars used the outside lane - even me, 'cause I knew, if I go to the inside one, I must go 10-15 rounds without having any chance for leaving the roundabout.


----------



## kubam4a1

Guys from Polish SSC would think that such things with roundabouts happen in EU in Poland only


----------



## cinxxx

M0 yesterday, horrible, we lost one hour, driving with 5 km/h and then just standing still for half an hour. Some road works ... don't think I will use it again until construction is finished.


----------



## bogdymol

^^


Attus said:


> Today in M0 expressway near Törökbálint a meat truck turned on its side and and way directed to M1 must have been closed. Giant congestion, more than one hour delay.
> (The second similar case on M0 this week).


----------



## shorto

Just wandering I'm driving a bus from Slovenia to Budapest is there a way for me to avoid this road? I drive from SLO to Budapest at least once a month and we're always going back to SLO in the middle of the night and this narrow road always freaks me out when it suddenly becomes so narrow most of the time I think somebody is in my lane... (I think it's M70 the one that has working sites every 2km and gets narower)


----------



## Verso

shorto said:


> is there a way for me to avoid this road?


No, you'll have to wait until after 2027 or avoid it through Croatia.


----------



## BND

shorto said:


> Just wandering I'm driving a bus from Slovenia to Budapest is there a way for me to avoid this road? I drive from SLO to Budapest at least once a month and we're always going back to SLO in the middle of the night and this narrow road always freaks me out when it suddenly becomes so narrow most of the time I think somebody is in my lane... (I think it's M70 the one that has working sites every 2km and gets narower)


If you are coming to Budapest, you don't have to take this road, since this is the bypass of the city.


----------



## Verso

I wonder, if he's talking about a road close to Budapest (M0) or close to the border (M70).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ All of M7


----------



## Verso

Yeah, M7 is particularly narrow. :lol:


----------



## shorto

@Verso the one close to SLO border, when it suddenly becomes narower every-so-often. The part that was on Slovenian news probably for a whole week during that trucking incident not long ago.

EDIT for @Verso: http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/m...-avtobusa-umrlo-sest-ljudi-tudi-slovenec.html guessing it's M70 then 

http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/h/m70.htm


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That section is only around 13 km and has only 2 junctions (grade separated) where the road is 2+2. Why do you complain?


----------



## shorto

When the road becomes from 2x2 to just two lanes I just always have the tought of the opposite driver (ussually a trucker ) to be on the wrong lane or something it's just really "creepy" to drive through there at night, during thr day I got no problems, but it's so badly marked and everything that like I said it's creepy at night.


----------



## Attus

M0, accident, congestions.
Nothing special, the 5th case this week.


----------



## Attus

shorto said:


> When the road becomes from 2x2 to just two lanes I just always have the tought of the opposite driver (ussually a trucker ) to be on the wrong lane or something it's just really "creepy" to drive through there at night, during thr day I got no problems, but it's so badly marked and everything that like I said it's creepy at night.


Disagree.
I wouldn't call THIS as badly marked. (Pictures are clickable).
However, as someone (sorry, I can't find the name) posted here some weeks ago:


----------



## shorto

^^ So they are actually working on it then? :cheers:

Lol the 5th case this week, doesn't that freak you out just a little?


----------



## Verso

shorto said:


> ^^ So they are actually working on it then? :cheers:


Widening is scheduled between 2027 and 2040 [_sic_].



bogdymol said:


> ^^ That section is only around 13 km and has only 2 junctions (grade separated) where the road is 2+2. Why do you complain?


What kind of a question is that? :| I also complain that there's still not a full motorway between Ljubljana and Karavanke Tunnel, and it's just 2.4 km missing.


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> What kind of a question is that? :| I also complain that there's still not a full motorway between Ljubljana and Karavanke Tunnel, and it's just 2.4 km missing.


Of course that a 2+2 motorway is better, but he was complaining too much... like M70 would be like a back road, ultra-congested, full of potholes and with an average speed of 30 km/h. 

IMO M70 should have been built directly 2+2, but I woudn't complain that much. It's still at the highest standard for a normal 1+1 road.


----------



## shorto

Verso said:


> Widening is scheduled between 2027 and 2040 [_sic_].
> 
> Lol at least they have plans there... . As you know here in SLO we just lost most of the companyes working on roads


----------



## gramercy

you can forget about widening until aadt reaches 20-30k


----------



## Attus

gramercy said:


> you can forget about widening until aadt reaches 20-30k


And currently it is about 7-8k. 
However, consider that M6 is 8-9k and it is a full motorway, while M2 is 2×1 having an AADT of 25,000.


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> And currently it is about 7-8k.
> However, consider that M6 is 8-9k and it is a full motorway, *while M2 is 2×1 having an AADT of 25,000.*


M2 is in the process of widening to full profile, isn't it?


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> M2 is in the process of widening to full profile, isn't it?


Widening is being prepared.


----------



## Falusi

Found a video about the new southwestern bypass of Komárom, which was opned in april (I didn't know it )




The new road number is 131 as it connects main road 13 with 1.
Noticed that the one and only overpass was built with a reservation of the 2nd carriageway.

And speed limit should be 150km/h instead of 90


----------



## zsimi80

We made a trip last weekend:























































​
MORE PICS HERE: https://picasaweb.google.com/zsimi80/20110724EszakMagyarorszag


----------



## zsimi80

M70 today... 2 dead...  Both of them were romanians. It was caused by the driver of the car.




















http://www.origo.hu/itthon/20110728...egy-kamion-es-egy-auto-az-m70esen-ketten.html


----------



## cinxxx

I tried google translate on the article, but didn't understand the cause right.


----------



## Rombi

zsimi80 said:


> MORE PICS HERE: https://picasaweb.google.com/zsimi80/20110724EszakMagyarorszag


mate, views are really breathtaking! The are waiting for me till September:cheers:


----------



## gramercy

asshole at the wheel

two days ago i was driving on nr1 and a moron did the exact same thing, coming from the other direction

im only typing because of 2x3,75m lanes

anyone who advocates for 3,5m lanes on main roads or expressways should be shot


----------



## BND

cinxxx said:


> I tried google translate on the article, but didn't understand the cause right.


The car had Italian plates, driven by a Romanian man. He and his passenger, a Romanian woman were the victims. The car first crashed another car while overtaking a truck, breaking down its rear-view mirror. He then steered to the right, and crashed the barrier, then suddenly steered to the left, skid, and crashed into a Romanian truck. The truck driver was lightly injured.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ This kind of accidents happens more and more often lately. A large number of Romanians coming home for a short vacation and trying to drive all their way from Italy to God knows where in Romania... Sometimes more than 1200km and only half on motorways. The rest of these distances on congested 1+1 roads. Trying to overtake and arrive home maybe one hour sooner... hno:
And then back to Italy or Spain, in the same manner.


----------



## RawLee

It seems like italian-style driving. Overtaking while there is a vehicle coming...


----------



## cinxxx

RawLee said:


> It seems like italian-style driving. Overtaking while there is a vehicle coming...


Romanian style too unfortunately .


----------



## Le Clerk

I fail to believe that people intentionally overtake * knowing *a car comes from the opposite dirrection. Ussually, people do not pay attention or cannot see the car coming from the other direction because of varous reasons. I am quite an experienced driver and it's quite very rare to see idiots overtaking while obviously a car is coming from the other direction. 

As for this particular accident, as mentioned before, people are ussually very tired from driving long distances and cannot focus anymore. That's why it's not recommended to drive more than 500 km/day.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> I fail to believe that people intentionally overtake * knowing *a car comes from the opposite dirrection. Ussually, people do not pay attention or cannot see the car coming from the other direction because of varous reasons. I am quite an experienced driver and it's quite very rare to see idiots overtaking while obviously a car is coming from the other direction.
> 
> As for this particular accident, as mentioned before, people are ussually very tired from driving long distances and cannot focus anymore. That's why it's not recommended to drive more than 500 km/day.


I saw a lot of idiots overtaking while other vehicles were comming from the other direction. So far I haven't seen a colision, but there were some close ones...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many head-on accidents occur when a vehicle comes in the right shoulder, then veer left across the road, and crash into an upcoming vehicle.


----------



## cinxxx

Le Clerk said:


> I fail to believe that people intentionally overtake * knowing *a car comes from the opposite dirrection. Ussually, people do not pay attention or cannot see the car coming from the other direction because of varous reasons. I am quite an experienced driver and it's quite very rare to see idiots overtaking while obviously a car is coming from the other direction.
> 
> As for this particular accident, as mentioned before, people are ussually very tired from driving long distances and cannot focus anymore. That's why it's not recommended to drive more than 500 km/day.


If you drive on motorway, you can go more, if you take breaks, the best way is to also have another driver and switch places.


----------



## RawLee

Le Clerk said:


> I fail to believe that people intentionally overtake * knowing *a car comes from the opposite dirrection.


Just go to Italy. We used to go to Italy about a decade ago on vacation. Each time, for a month. They drove like I described.


----------



## Surel

I must say that during my holliday in Romania I had that situation few times that I had to flash lights on the oncoming overtaking car and step on brakes. This made me change my behaviour and I simply prefered to drive behind few cars, not alone or in front of others on the road.

Dangerous or reckless overtaking on the two lane road is simply the most deadliest car related action on the road.


----------



## Schwarzpunkt

13.E66 symbol is always clearly signposted at intersections kay:









14.









15.









16. 









17.









18.









19.









20. Körmend









21.









22.









23. A Border









24. Bye, Hungary. :hi:









Next section:


Schwarzpunkt said:


> Austrian section


----------



## ilyan

When construction stretches M43 Mako-Naglak and M2 Budapest-Vac should be started ?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

I wonder, have there ever been plans to build a bridge over lake Balaton at Tihani-Zamardi?


----------



## blogen_

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I wonder, have there ever been plans to build a bridge over lake Balaton at Tihani-Zamardi?


Sometimes yes, but not real. Would be costly unbelievably. This is the possible parameters:

Total length: 1 600m (1000m bridge, 600m embankment)
Longest span: 300m
Vertical clearance: min 30m
Cost: ~70-80bn HUF (270-300 million Euro)

Would be similar to the Megyeri bridge (1800m long, l.sp.: 300m, cl: 30m):


----------



## gramercy

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I wonder, have there ever been plans to build a bridge over lake Balaton at Tihani-Zamardi?


never more than pipe dreams

and between ecomentalists and corrupt politicians, we're better off without it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lake Balaton is shallow. A bored tunnel would be possible I suppose. The Westerschelde Tunnel in the Netherlands (twin-tube, 6.600 m, max 60 m below sea level) was relatively cheap at € 725 million.


----------



## gramercy

2x1 tunnel would be enough, there is absolutely no need for a 2x2 connection let alone a megyeri like 2x3

if built at all, it should be a private concession with no government money and no public risk

but i dont think it would ever make a return

and it should probably be an immersed tube


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2x2 is necessary because current European tunnel legislation generally requires two tubes for longer road tunnels. As 2x2 would be similarly expensive as 2x1, it's better to make it 2x2.


----------



## gramercy

whats 'longer'? it would be all of 1200 m


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose anything that qualifies as a tunnel (over 250 m). It's fairly new legislation.


----------



## blogen_

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lake Balaton is shallow.


This is not true in this area. The Tihany deep is 12,5m +10-20m flimsy mud in the deep. The tunnel building is impossible:


----------



## BND

There should be enough space for sailboats passing under such a bridge, so it would be very high, possibly ruining the landscape. I think the ferry is OK for the next few decades. The deepest point of the Balaton is 12m, which is in the strait between Tihany and Szántód (where this tunnel would be)...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

blogen_ said:


> This is not true in this area. The Tihany deep is 12,5m +10-20m flimsy mud in the deep. The tunnel building is impossible:


12 - 20 m can be considered shallow. There are tunnels in Norway that are 200+ meters below sea level, and are not longer than 5.5 km. Since 30 - 40 m is deep enough, you'll need a much shorter tunnel (more like 1 - 2 km) which is far from "impossible".


----------



## SeanT

Why??? This is not a major route in any meening, so when(if) M8 will be finnished, than you have two motorways to choose around the lake. That is more than enough for the next many years to come.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A fixed link is an economical long-term investment. They're cheaper to operate than ferries in the long run. And cleaner, though that wouldn't be my main argument. It's by no means a certainty this link will be constructed, but it's good to discuss it.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

If you draw a straight line from Viena to Belgrade...
:lol:
Anyway, how much does it cost to cross Balaton by a ferry?


----------



## SeanT

I understand it, but there is no need. This is not a major cross-country route in any meening and if you don´t count june-august, hardly any traffic at all. The money can be used much more efficient other places.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

I got that. How about the ferry price?


----------



## gramercy

its less than €8 for 1 person + 1 car


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Cheap. Thank you very much for the information.:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> What's with the prohibitions for trucks to overtake on the motorway lately? One country stupidity is another country wisdom? At least Hungary allowed to overtake during the night, unlike epic fail from Slovakia.


It's a populist measure. Truck passing bans should idealistically only apply on short sections and preferably only during rush hour. Otherwise you get large convoys of trucks, increasing chances of truck pile-ups and problems with entering and leaving the motorway (impenetrable walls of trucks). It's better for truck traffic to spread out than to queue them together with passing bans. And yes - I do find passing trucks annoying too, but you have to understand their position too.


----------



## mcarling

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a populist measure. Truck passing bans should idealistically only apply on short sections and preferably only during rush hour. Otherwise you get large convoys of trucks, increasing chances of truck pile-ups and problems with entering and leaving the motorway (impenetrable walls of trucks). It's better for truck traffic to spread out than to queue them together with passing bans. And yes - I do find passing trucks annoying too, but you have to understand their position too.


With 2x2 motorways, it's a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. I hope everyone agrees that trucks should be prohibited from using the fast lane on 2x3 motorways.

I've noticed many instances of 2x2 motorways getting a third lane for long steep uphill inclines. Some of those would be good on level ground too.

Another way to prevent trucks from bunching up would be to prohibit trucks from following within, say, 200 meters of another truck. Obviously, that would limit the truck-carrying capacity of the motorway.


----------



## LG_

By the way the speed limit on the Hungarian motorways for trucks ist only 80 km/h, which makes me think that no truck convoys could be formed due to such a ban. Moreover there are no so many steep motorway sections in Hungary. However I could be not right!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Although the speed limit for trucks is 80 everybody is going 90 in Hungary (or even faster - rare cases). I didn't have problems with trucks on H-motorways (except on M0 where the road itself is a problem).


----------



## RipleyLV

There's also a option to fine drivers who are causing these large convoys by driving slow on the motorway. And if the truck is carrying dangerous goods should be allowed to overtake, because they like Polish truckers drive >85 km/h.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a populist measure. Truck passing bans should idealistically only apply on short sections and preferably only during rush hour. Otherwise you get large convoys of trucks, increasing chances of truck pile-ups and problems with entering and leaving the motorway (impenetrable walls of trucks). It's better for truck traffic to spread out than to queue them together with passing bans. And yes - I do find passing trucks annoying too, but you have to understand their position too.


Basically I agree. Only a little addition: according to the law trucks must keep such a distance between each other that is enough for a third truck to enter the same line safely.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ And everyone follows this law, trucks have a longer braking distance than light vehicles, regardless it's better to keep a safe distance since anything can happen on a motorway.


----------



## Attus

> I wasn't happy to see this
> (...)
> Very loooooooooooong queue and a maximum speed of 30 km/h


Everyday situation in M0. I live near to M0 (my town's name can be seen in some of your photos) but I always take a detour instead of using M0.


----------



## Le Clerk

MO is more crowded than Bucharest's ringroad on 1x1 sections. Especially on the express sections 2x2 where there is an important international freight traffic. A couple of weeks ago it took me 40 minutes to just climb the access road to M0 from M5. Then, the first lane on M0 was simply stuck with trucks, while on the second lane we barely moved. I'll post some pics:


Stuck on access to M0:










Stuck on M0:



















Expansion works on M0:


----------



## mcarling

Attus said:


> according to the law trucks must keep such a distance between each other that is enough for a third truck to enter the same line safely.


Only in Hungary? Or are there similar laws in most countries?


----------



## Attus

mcarling said:


> Only in Hungary? Or are there similar laws in most countries?


I don't know the rules of other countries about trucks, but I know that this rule was created together with the overtaking ban in order to avoid forming of continous truck rows after a slow vehicle.


----------



## hofburg

@ bogdymol

nice photos! kudos to your girlfriend. :cheers:



bogdymol said:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qfcecUz0f64/TmOoUqb7l9I/AAAAAAAAELg/Uw-9qZYFYb8/DSC_0233.JPG


Ljubljana 447km :nuts:



bogdymol said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-uNBmzmTsXs8/TmOuNOUEKTI/AAAAAAAAENE/50gj_Oqw0bs/DSC_0390.JPG


why Zagreb for trucs via M70? where is even that route?

I see M0 was a hell.  how old is it that it's only 2x2?


----------



## JackFrost

Le Clerk said:


> MO is more crowded than Bucharest's ringroad on 1x1 sections. Especially on the express sections 2x2 where there is an important international freight traffic. A couple of weeks ago it took me 40 minutes to just climb the access road to M0 from M5. Then, the first lane on M0 was simply stuck with trucks, while on the second lane we barely moved. I'll post some pics:


Next time use M5-Lágymányosi hid-Szerémi út-Andor utca-Egér út. Its 2x2 all the way to M1, you just have to pass some traffic lights. 
It makes no sense using M0 south before extension is not completed. Its hell.


----------



## bogdymol

hofburg said:


> @ bogdymol
> 
> nice photos! kudos to your girlfriend. :cheers:


:cheers:



hofburg said:


> why Zagreb for trucs via M70? where is even that route?


Trucks have to use the old border crossing, since the new one is adapted only for cars and buses. It's just a 2-km detour for them, so no problems here.



Jack_Frost said:


> Next time use M5-Lágymányosi hid-Szerémi út-Andor utca-Egér út. Its 2x2 all the way to M1, you just have to pass some traffic lights.
> It makes no sense using M0 south before extension is not completed. Its hell.


It looks like a good route on the map. I will keep this in my mind for the next trip.


----------



## Attus

hofburg said:


> I see M0 was a hell.  how old is it that it's only 2x2?


M0 is ALWAYS a hell. I myself use always the detour through Lágymányosi (new name: Rákóczi) bridge. It is longer but much faster.
The south section of M0 was built in 1988-1994.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
Can you please post a Google Map image + link for this detour?
Thanks!


----------



## bogdymol

cinxxx said:


> ^^
> Can you please post a Google Map image + link for this detour?
> Thanks!


I think that this is the route.

offtopic: how was your trip yesterday?


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> I think that this is the route.


Correct.


----------



## RKC

Unfortunately that route can get crowded too during rush hours, especially around the bridge. Still safer route than M0, no doubt.


----------



## JackFrost

RKC said:


> Unfortunately that route can get crowded too during rush hours, especially around the bridge. Still safer route than M0, no doubt.


Yes, especially when youre coming from M1 to Rákoczi hid. I forgot to mention that from that direction 2x2 merges to 2x1 when approaching the bridge. 

Im always getting angry when I drive there, because only the road marks had to be repainted and you'd have 2x2 also from that direction all the way. But thinking is not very popular in Budapest. So its also not perfect, but its far better than M0 south.


----------



## Trilesy

bogdymol said:


> M7 - M70 interchange:


This sign is a little misleading. Seems like both directions point to Zagreb, but if you look on the map the quickest way to get to Zagreb is to go left (keep driving on M7). If I turned right I would have to drive to Slovenia (Maribor) and then south to Zagreb which would be about 50% longer.

Nice photos though.


----------



## mcarling

Trilesy said:


> This sign is a little misleading. Seems like both directions point to Zagreb, but if you look on the map the quickest way to get to Zagreb is to go left (keep driving on M7). If I turned right I would have to drive to Slovenia (Maribor) and then south to Zagreb which would be about 50% longer.


It seems to me that the sign indicates that cars and buses to Zagreb should go left and that trucks going to Zagreb should go right.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That is correct. Only cars and busses are allowed to go forward to the new border crossing. Trucks have to go on M70 and then take the first exit so they are using the old border crossing which is fitted for their needs.


----------



## Attus

Trilesy said:


> This sign is a little misleading. Seems like both directions point to Zagreb, but if you look on the map the quickest way to get to Zagreb is to go left (keep driving on M7). If I turned right I would have to drive to Slovenia (Maribor) and then south to Zagreb which would be about 50% longer.
> Nice photos though.


The yellow sign at the roadside some 100 meters further provides additional information for truck drivers. It is not allowed for them to go to the left (M7) but the right way (M70) must be used, and the first exit. They have to use another border station (the old one, actually) and then the same way as cars do directing to Zagreb. It is only a 1-2 kms of detour.


----------



## RKC

Trilesy said:


> If I turned right I would have to drive to Slovenia (Maribor) and then south to Zagreb which would be about 50% longer.


well, don't do that, that would be just silly... but unless you're in a truck you don't have to worry about that


----------



## RKC

this is the detour for trucks.


----------



## davyl

bogdymol said:


> Speaking of *bad traffic on M0-south*, here is a video I've recorded exactly one week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> map: http://g.co/maps/3gdb


A little late, but thank you bogdymol for this movie with M0. They still have a lot of work there.


----------



## RKC

I wonder how many cars/trucks jumped the queue at the M6 interchange using the collector/distributor lanes. I saw quite a few.


----------



## bogdymol

davyl said:


> A little late, but thank you bogdymol for this movie with M0. They still have a lot of work there.


Someone here sugested this route. I think it's a good one to avoid M0-south traffic. Maybe you will try it when you come back to RO and tell us after that how was it.



RKC said:


> I wonder how many cars/trucks jumped the queue at the M6 interchange using the collector/distributor lanes. I saw quite a few.


I noticed this but it was too late. If I knew that I can take that route I would have done it


----------



## Qtya

U/C M3 between Nyíregyháza and Main road 49 (33,8 km) is behind schedule by 11 months... New deadline is 2012 november. The section from Main road 49 till Vásárosnamény (11,9 km) will be tendered next month.

Progress report:

http://iho.hu/hir/majd-egy-ev-csuszassal-keszul-el-az-m3-as-uj-szakasza-1109


----------



## JackFrost

Qtya said:


> U/C M3 between Nyíregyháza and Main road 49 (33,8 km) is behind schedule by 11 months... New deadline is 2012 november. The section from Main road 49 till Vásárosnamény (11,9 km) will be tendered next month.
> 
> Progress report:
> 
> http://iho.hu/hir/majd-egy-ev-csuszassal-keszul-el-az-m3-as-uj-szakasza-1109


Unbelievable. Why do they set deadlines in Hungary anyway? Would be better if they just say "coming soon", or "construction will be done someday".

And I really hate it that the weather is being blamed always for everything. Its like a slogan for everything. Like its only possible to build roads on cloudless, sunshiny days...


----------



## Qtya

Jack_Frost said:


> Unbelievable. Why do they set deadlines in Hungary anyway? Would be better if they just say "coming soon", or "construction will be done someday".
> 
> And I really hate it that the weather is being blamed always for everything. Its like a slogan for everything. Like its only possible to build roads on cloudless, sunshiny days...


I agree, but in this case it was common knowledge...

You speak Hungarian, don't you?

The reasons of the delay were already published in the constructor's Q1 magazine...

http://www.colas.hu/index.php/ujsag/mind/


----------



## JackFrost

Qtya said:


> I agree, but in this case it was common knowledge...
> 
> You speak Hungarian, don't you?
> 
> The reasons of the delay were already published in the constructor's Q1 magazine...
> 
> http://www.colas.hu/index.php/ujsag/mind/


Okay, I may overlooked it. But that doesnt change my opinion that they should care more about sticking to the original deadlines... 

Yes, I speak hungarian.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Do you know how strange is for me to see you complaining when you have such a great motorway network? 
Because delaying & postponing are just two synonyms for Romanian Company for Motorways (CNADNR).


----------



## MHN

^^
But you have to admit that things seem to evolve in the last period... 
Otherwise, is there something already going on, in terms of motorway works, between Mako and Hu-Ro border on the M43?


----------



## JackFrost

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Do you know how strange is for me to see you complaining when you have such a great motorway network?
> Because delaying & postponing are just two synonyms for Romanian Company for Motorways (CNADNR).


Okay, I admit I may overreacted but its also true that I won't say a word when it'd be only 2-3 month delay, but thats nearly a year (okay that stretch of M3 is not that important anyway). 

But take a look on M0 section 51-M5, originaly it was planned to inagurate it on 12/31/10. (or section M1-M7 where the construction hasnt even began)

M43: constructing of Mako-Hu/Ro border have been stopped last week because of money issues...


----------



## JackFrost

nenea_hartia said:


> you have such a great motorway network?


Yes, but still nearly the half of it is missing: M0 (M1-11), M2, M4, M10, M43, M86. But its a decent network now, I have to admit.


----------



## MHN

Jack_Frost said:


> ...
> M43: constructing of Mako-Hu/Ro border have been stopped last week because of money issues...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Falusi

Don't belive it, the construction of M43 wasn't even started, only archeological explorations were started a year ago which have been stopped last week due to money issues. 

About M0:
- the works are ongoing on the section between main road 51 and M5, but the works were stopped due to the constructor bankrupted last year...
- between M1 and Törökbálint IC the works didn't even started because that project was supposed to build by a private company that was doing a big developement next to the M0 but that company bankrupted as well...


----------



## MHN

^^
Thank you for the details.
But the specific contract has been awarded, I suppose... ?!


----------



## Le Clerk

If both contracting companies bankrupted, there is no contract anymore.

I think they have to re-run the tender process, and then award the 2 lots, which means at least 6 months of delay if not more. Which means more reasons for delays for the Romanian companies in charge of Nadlac-Arad.


----------



## MHN

^^
I don't see the reason why the execution works of the motorway should by synchronized on both sides. Every party should be in charge of completing his own tasks up the meeting point and only when this will be achieved, the construction of the Custom Facilities/House should be started, if it will be the case anymore.


----------



## gramercy

highway robbery in this case is quite literally true, 25-33 percent is channelled to the politicians

no hurry


----------



## bogdymol

*M7 motorway in Hungary:*





map: http://g.co/maps/acqy3

I have to make shorter videos since YouTube AudioSwap dosen't have songs this long.


----------



## Qtya

Falusi said:


> Don't belive it, the construction of M43 wasn't even started, only archeological explorations were started a year ago which have been stopped last week due to money issues.


works can resume

http://hir6.hu/cikk/58364/fizetett_a_nok_folytatodhat_a_regeszeti_munka_az_m43asnal


----------



## Qtya

Jack_Frost said:


> M43: constructing of Mako-Hu/Ro border have been stopped last week because of money issues...


Physical construction can begin after 06.15.2012...


----------



## Falusi

Yesterday I saw that the first concrete surfaces have been made M0 - 51 - (future M51) IC, the progress has been increased in the last months, if they will continue like this they must be ready next summer. (Maybe tomorrow I will be able to take some shots of this section( maybe))


----------



## radi6404

bogdymol said:


> *M7 motorway in Hungary:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> map: http://g.co/maps/acqy3
> 
> I have to make shorter videos since YouTube AudioSwap dosen't have songs this long.


Great motorway, great Ungarian black asphalt, very long motorway. but why did you stop and emidiatelly continue? Or did you skip the part where you rested?


----------



## snowland

Liked it a lot. Excelent. Hungary is a great country.


----------



## Corvinus

snowland said:


> Liked it a lot. Excelent. Hungary is a great country.


Interesting to hear from a visitor from such a remote corner of the world!
Would like to tour Chile, Argentina, _Tierra del Fuego_ and Cape Hoorn one day ... and also experience the roads there!


----------



## bogdymol

radi6404 said:


> Great motorway, great Ungarian black asphalt, very long motorway. but why did you stop and emidiatelly continue? Or did you skip the part where you rested?


I tought that you are not interested in what I did in that _roadside rest area_, so I skipped that part.


----------



## radi6404

Ok, no problem. The thing is, I did not see how the sky changed or clouds moved while you skipped there. That is why I thought you stopped and continued emidiatelly


----------



## Falusi

*M0*

The current M0 itself:









Main road 5 - New M0 interchange:



























Viewing west to the new M0:









A picture of main road 5 (direction Budapest, after turned back):









Approaching the new M0 - main road 5 interchange again:




































M0 - main road 51 interchange:
New overpass is not ready yet









Looking west from the old overpass









The next pictures were taken between main road 51 and 5:
Looking west to M0-51 interchange:



























Looking east in direction of M5:


----------



## User-_

very nice pictures from M0 falusi. do you maybe know when the exact opening date of this new section is ?


----------



## Qtya

^^Huge respect and many, many thanx Falusi!!!:cheers:


----------



## zsimi80

It isn't concrete? How so?


----------



## gramercy

zsimi80 said:


> It isn't concrete? How so?


puzzling to say the least

maybe the concrete was used to put a few people to rest


----------



## BND

^^ The concrete will be laid on this asphalt layer. The M0 East and M31 was built this way too.


----------



## mcarling

BND said:


> ^^ The concrete will be laid on this asphalt layer. The M0 East and M31 was built this way too.


What is the purpose of an asphalt layer _*below*_ the concrete layer?


----------



## blogen_

mcarling said:


> What is the purpose of an asphalt layer _*below*_ the concrete layer?


Stress absorbing layer.


----------



## JackFrost

Le Clerk said:


> I read a report in the Romanian media that Mako-Nagylak will be delayed. Apparently the source is portfolio.hu. Is that right?


Exactly. This is the source:

http://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/ipari/epul_meg_uj_autopalya_magyarorszagon.157608.html

It says M43 Makó-Nagylak section will open end of 2014. That means one and a half years delay...:-(


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ That's about one year later than the scheduled opening for Timisoara-Nadlac, but considering the probable delays, I am assuming there will not be a major timelag in between the 2 openings.


----------



## JackFrost

cinxxx said:


> Not all Romanians drive like that, I for sure not (but I'm not 100% Romanian, anyway), but a lot do, I see them too when I drive, a lot of crazy stupid people not thinking the risks they are taking for them and also for others. Many that do crazy manoeuvrs, have power cars with fast acceleration or big SUV cars, and other just have to let them pass so an accident doesn't occur.


my favorite video regarding reckless driving. It happened it Romania but appearently its a turkish truck, overtaking a bulgarian. 

starts at 0:44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX9Evv83Efo


----------



## JackFrost

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ That's about one year later than the scheduled opening for Timisoara-Nadlac, but considering the probable delays, I am assuming there will not be a major timelag in between the 2 openings.


I hope so too, but considering the fact that no motorway has been EVER opened in Hungary on time (except M6 of course), lets count with an opening somewhere in 2015


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> Too bad... 14 killed. The crash barriers appear woefully substandard though. Unless the angle of attack is almost 90 degrees,


I believe it was...


----------



## Le Clerk

The driver took some cold pills which cause dizziness and may induce sleep as side effect. According to prescriptions, persons should not drive after taking the pills. Obviously, few drivers are aware of that.


----------



## SeanT

Le Clerk said:


> The driver took some cold pills which cause dizziness and may induce sleep as side effect. According to prescriptions, persons should not drive after taking the pills. Obviously, few drivers are aware of that.


 According the hungarian news, the driver had diarrhea and obviously he was in bad shape.hno:


----------



## Samply

SeanT said:


> According the hungarian news, the driver had diarrhea and obviously he was in bad shape.hno:


and according to Romanian news he had been driving all the way from... Arad! Something doesn't add up, and what a nightmare for folk travelling on that minibus and their families


----------



## JackFrost

Samply said:


> and according to Romanian news he had been driving all the way from... Arad! Something doesn't add up, and what a nightmare for folk travelling on that minibus and their families


Yes and 6 of them could still be alive if they would have not travelled in a minibus approved for 9 passengers. ;-)


----------



## Le Clerk

Human stupidity has no limits. Even among the dead ones! 

Those vehicles are coffins on wheels. Driving 3,000 km in such vehicles is like paying a premium for being dumb. Well, that's how the world goes around. Stupid always pay up!


----------



## Falusi

Today, demonstrations againts the governments caused big jams...
M3:









Budaörsi út, not much after the end of M1-M7:




















Now in Budapest the air pollution has already reached some critical levels due to bad weather... This demonstrations only help to improve the smog...

/PM10 concentration is over the alert limit/


----------



## Nordic20T

Falusi said:


> Now in Budapest the air pollution has already reached some critical levels due to bad weather...


What happens if the pollution remains over the limit? I remember that two (or three?) years ago they allowed only one day cars with even plates, the other day cars with uneven. This caused some problems and was not very effective. How is it now?


----------



## Attus

^^This rule has been withdrawn. Now only old cars of the worst air pollution category are forbidden to be used. Usually such cars (Euro 0 so at least 16 years old cars) are owned by old people that use them for 1-2.000 kms per year, so that less than 1% of the city traffic has any restriction. 
Basically car traffic is almost unlimited even in a heavy pollution.


----------



## BND

^^ people are forced to use environment-friendly public transport:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Smog is usually lasting a relatively short period of time. Traffic restrictions do not have much effect, as usually smog is caused by inversion and meteorological circumstances, not day-to-day exhaust from traffic, factories, homes and agriculture. 

They did extensive tests with 80 km/h limits in the Netherlands on motorways (instead of 120 km/h). The actual decrease of pollutant concentrations was within the margin of error. It has no measurable effect.


----------



## Falusi

Yes it mostly depends on weather but nowadays it forms faster. In Hungary the problem isnt with the concentration of NOx, CO2, O3, but with PM10 (particulate matter smaller than about 10 micrometers), which is emitted by mostly diesel engines (older ones without without particle filters), coal firing and* wood* firing. The biggest problem is that the price of gas has reached a critical limit what a lot of people can't pay, so the switched from gas heating to wood heating. About half of the people I know has been switched... And this problem for example in Budapest is much smaller because there it's hard to heat the homes with wood because they can't store it so easy, and a big percent of homes use district heating. For example here in Taksony(village) the smog was usually bigger in the last few days than in Bp. And I believe that a big percentage of the people who live in the countriside use wood for heating nowadays...

Sorry for being long and a bit offtopic


----------



## zsimi80

edit


----------



## Atza

zsimi80 said:


> It is a good idea


:cripes:


----------



## zsimi80

del


----------



## gramercy

is the bohóc a crack at viktátor?


----------



## Fron

I have a good idea aswell. Keep this thread for motorway and road *DEVELOPMENT* and leave those index.hu articles and pictures about accidents and whatevers... Effin annoying. hno:
What do you say?


----------



## bogdymol

Fron said:


> I have a good idea aswell. Keep this thread for motorway and road *DEVELOPMENT* and leave those index.hu articles and pictures about accidents and whatevers... Effin annoying. hno:
> What do you say?


Accidents happen on roads or motorways, so it's on-topic...


----------



## gramercy

Fron said:


> I have a good idea aswell. Keep this thread for motorway and road *DEVELOPMENT* and leave those index.hu articles and pictures about accidents and whatevers... Effin annoying. hno:
> What do you say?


what developments....


----------



## zsimi80

Fron said:


> I have a good idea aswell. Keep this thread for motorway and road *DEVELOPMENT* and leave those index.hu articles and pictures about accidents and whatevers... Effin annoying. hno:
> What do you say?


pff


----------



## Atza

Some photos about electric transmission lines:

120 kV and 20 kV near road 61 Kaposvár bypass









Road 8 at Inota power plant









35 kV line over road 8









Martonvásár-Litér 400 kV line over road 8









Albertirsa-Martonvásár 400 kV line over road 405









also









former Zapadnoukrainskaya-Albertirsa 750 kV line near road 4 Abony bypass (since ~1991 it's out of work)









120 kV and 400 kV Sándorfalva-Subotica international line over M5 motorway









2x400 kV over road 5 (Sándorfalva-Paks and Sándorfalva-Subotica lines)


----------



## zsimi80

del


----------



## bogdymol

zsimi80 said:


> mekkora seggfejek vagytok. úgy érzem mostantól leszarom ezt a fórumot is. akkor nézzétek azt, hogy hetekig senki nem szól semmit a témához.


Poţi te rog frumos să scrii în Limba Engleză? Mulţumesc!


----------



## Qtya

"Coming out..." :lol:


----------



## rutrassa

Thanks for photos М7, we go to Ljubljana in the spring!


----------



## Verso

^ That's a bloody long way!


----------



## rutrassa

Verso said:


> ^ That's a bloody long way!


Much more shortly, than from Kazan to Paris


----------



## Falusi

The vid starts on some rural back roads which aren't really maintained, AADT might be around 20. Than continuing on road 5202 the biggest percent of traffic there is truck traffic so it's pavement is concrete.


----------



## cinxxx

Falusi said:


> The vid starts on some rural back roads which aren't really maintained, AADT might be around 20. Than continuing on road 5202 the biggest percent of traffic there is truck traffic so it's pavement is concrete.


Nice video


----------



## Verso

^^ I like the first road.


----------



## mcarling

Fron said:


> I have a good idea aswell. Keep this thread for motorway and road *DEVELOPMENT* and leave those index.hu articles and pictures about accidents and whatevers... Effin annoying. hno:
> What do you say?


My opinion is that if an article about an accident illustrates a particular point about highway design or development, then it's on-topic. If it's just random gratuitous death porn then, in my opinion, it's off-topic.


----------



## SeanT

...well, it makes sense.:lol:


----------



## Qtya

Slow progress, but still a milestone... Installing the riverbed bridge structure...

Photos are exactly one month old...












Source: Koszticsák Szilárd. MTI 

This section with the Ferenc Deák bridge or more commonly known as the bridge of the Háros Danube branch scheduled to be opened (after a long procurment delay) on the 30th of June 2013...

Site description:
Bridge in the M0 Southern Sector Section II. from 14+623,85 km to 15+393,15 km.
Length of site, width: 790m*90m = 71 700 m²

The site can be divided into three parts:

Csepel-Island side (left flood area).
river bed, (in Danube section 1632+750 rkm)
Buda-side (right flood area)


----------



## Nima-Farid

>


On M70


----------



## snowland

Wow loved it. Such a great asphalt quality. Cheers.


----------



## Verso

Nima-Farid said:


> On M70


No, that's on M7 right after Croatian border.


----------



## Nima-Farid

I meant to post this. sorry!


----------



## Nima-Farid

Nice view


----------



## Attus

Some congestions on M0. On the non-existing section of M0. 
M0 is such a congested road that there are even congestions on sections which have not been build yet. 
At least according to Google Maps. (<- Click)


----------



## mcarling

Attus said:


> Some congestions on M0. On the non-existing section of M0.
> M0 is such a congested road that there are even congestions on sections which have not been build yet.
> At least according to Google Maps. (<- Click)


That would follow naturally from Google's mistake of thinking that that section of the M0 had been built. The congestion monitoring is based on the time it takes for mobile phones to get from one part of the road to another. Since all the mobile phones moving from one place to another where there is no motorway will need a long time on the surface streets, the computer will classify that as congestion.


----------



## luckyluk

iteresting. but there are no streets there. maybe some construction workers moving along that section with their cell phones?


----------



## mcarling

luckyluk said:


> iteresting. but there are no streets there. maybe some construction workers moving along that section with their cell phones?


Maybe it's people driving around to the north? That's about twice as far, so the computer would think they drove about half as fast as they did.


----------



## luckyluk

^^that might be it. btw no big surprise that so many people have paranoia nowadays, we are obviously being watched all the time. and the system seems fairly uptodate, as it is changing. so just wait until 2020 - when this section gets completed - and it will all turn green. touch of a magic wand.:lol:


----------



## Nordic20T

Falusi said:


> On M1 you can drive without vignette *between* the *border crossing and exit 168* (and Győr, Tatabánya bypass)


How about to pay the toll at Moson Pihenöhely? I did this for years when driving to Budapest, but was always unsure if this legal or not. Can I continue doing so (like many others), or do I have to pay right at the border? Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Verso

Falusi said:


> On M1 you can drive without vignette between the border crossing and exit 168


Not according to this map. :dunno:


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ That's exactly why I ask. But as I remember, the first numberplate scanners are installed after exit 160 (Mosonmagyaróvár), so maybe it's "de facto" for free.


----------



## Falusi

It seems to be that the section close to border was changed to tolled in 2010, but I remember that before that it was free. :dunno:

This is a bit newer map of the tolled and free sections:









As far as I know if you buy your e-vignette during your jurney on the motorway (or on the day of your jurney?) you won't get fined. But I'm not sure. I allways buy it before entering the motorway, you can buy it via SMS and Internet as well, take a look at it here.

Btw there are also mobile numberplate scanners, so it's not that easy to fool the system.


----------



## i15

^^ another map where M30 Miskolc bypass is marked as tolled, but I think it isn't. It's not even motorway, from exit Miskolc-del (road 304) to the north it's just 2+2 road with speed limit 110kph


----------



## Verso

Falusi said:


> As far as I know if you buy your e-vignette during your jurney on the motorway (or on the day of your jurney?) you won't get fined.


http://www.motorway.hu/02Ematrica/01Dijtablazat2011:


> The sales points located along toll road sections are not intended to sell authorisations for the current trip, but to make the purchase easier for future trips. This means that the mobile groups can also check motorway authorisations at the sales points alongside the toll sections. In such occasions, the indication of the intention to purchase road-use authorisation does not exempt the driver from the obligation to pay an excess charge.


----------



## Corvinus

I always wondered what the exact rights and possibilities of these "mobile groups" are - they can hardly be equal to those of police officers?! What if a vehicle does not stop at their sign? Can they apply any force?


----------



## BND

^^ you don't need to be stopped to get fined... Don't know what happens if you have foreign plates, though. I suggest everyone entering Hungary at Hegyeshalom on M1 to buy the vignette at the border. The vendor is clearly signed near the motorway.


----------



## Nordic20T

BND said:


> I suggest everyone entering Hungary at Hegyeshalom on M1 to buy the vignette at the border. The vendor is clearly signed near the motorway.


I have noticed, that much more then half of the people cross the border and drive without vignette to Moson Pihenöhely and buy it there at the MOL-shop. 
I did so too, except the last two times I went to Hungary. Then I bought it right after the border.


----------



## Falusi

One of my friend after driving 100-150 km on M7 noticed that he forgot to buy a vignette, so he did it on the road, and later he didn't get a fine. Maybe he was lucky.


----------



## JackFrost

Falusi said:


> One of my friend after driving 100-150 km on M7 noticed that he forgot to buy a vignette, so he did it on the road, and later he didn't get a fine. Maybe he was lucky.


no he wasnt. when you start your trip f.e. at 0:00 you can buy the vignette on the same day latest on 23:59...


----------



## danielstan

Very clever.
The purpose of a fine is not to make money on people.


----------



## RKC

Jack_Frost said:


> no he wasnt. when you start your trip f.e. at 0:00 you can buy the vignette on the same day latest on 23:59...


Good info thanks. Few weeks ago I went on M3 and wanted to buy vignette via text message. (You have to send two texts, one with your license plate number, you get an answer about the transaction and details, then you send the second text with the confirmation.) My phone's battery went dead between the two texts, which I didn't notice, so I didn't send the confirmation. I sent it hours later when I noticed that I have forgot about the whole thing...
I wasn't sure whether to expect a fine, I thought it wouldn't be a problem and nothing appened since then. 
But it's good to know the general practice.


----------



## BND

^^ yes, Rosenheim (RO) is the most popular, and Komárno (KN) from Slovakia.


----------



## Falusi

M85, Enese bypass, almost ready:


Main road 62, Perkáta bypass, november:


Lulla - Balatonendréd acces road:




/This amount of groundworks, cuttings, etc. are a bit overkill to connenct 2 villages(pop. of Lulla is 229, pop. of Balatonendréd is 1370)/


--

Older:
main road 21, overtaking sections, october:


main road 76, Hévíz bypass, october:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will M85 open?


----------



## gramercy

great update



Falusi said:


> /This amount of groundworks, cuttings, etc. are a bit overkill to connenct 2 villages(pop. of Lulla is 229, pop. of Balatonendréd is 1370)/


not really, theres a large gap in the network there
http://maps.google.hu/?ll=46.797709,18.093796&spn=0.192255,0.221443&t=m&z=12&vpsrc=6


----------



## kofy

M85 Enese bypass will open by the end of this year, according to a local newspaper (Kisalföld).


----------



## cinxxx

M43 was updated correctly on google maps


----------



## treichard

In an October UNECE meeting, Hungary requested an eastward extension of E66 between M7/E71 and main road 4/E60. It will follow main roads 7, 62, M6, M8, 51, 52, 441, according to the proposal map.

http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/doc/2011/sc1/Informal_Document_No.1e.pdf

Possibly this is a preparatory step for a future M8/E66?


----------



## alexQ

Hello guys,Could someone give me some information on winter tyres regulations in Hungary at this moment?are they compulsory all the time or only during harsh conditions?are the so called "all season" tyres accepted?Thanks in advance


----------



## panda80

Are there any special requirements for driving in winter in Hungary? My mom watched the news and they said that many hungarian cops will be on the streets around Christmas and the fines are very high for not respecting the rules for driving in winter. We will transit Hungary on 24th on December.


----------



## bogdymol

panda80 said:


> We will transit Hungary on 24th on December.


Are you going to search for Santa on the Hungarian motorways? :lol:

I will also drive in Hungary around Christmas Eve but my car has winter tyres. Are there other things good to be known about driving there during the winter?


----------



## panda80

bogdymol said:


> Are you going to search for Santa on the Hungarian motorways? :lol:
> 
> I will also drive in Hungary around Christmas Eve but my car has winter tyres. Are there other things good to be known about driving there during the winter?


My car also has winter tyres. 
I'm going to Dresden and I will leave Bucharest just friday around 8 pm as I have to work that dayhno:. I hope I will be able to reach Dresden just in time to meet Santa there.


----------



## BND

^^ winter tyres are not compulsory in Hungary, but highly recommended. Compulsory accessories are the first aid kit and the warning triangle. Safety vests, fire extinguisher are recommended but not compulsory. In certain weather conditions you might be allowed to enter the country only if you have a snow chain. Lights must be on outside built-up areas. There aren't any more special requirements in Hungary.

One more thing: Romanians, please switch off your fog lights when they are not neccessary


----------



## Corvinus

BND said:


> One more thing: Romanians, please switch off your fog lights when they are not neccessary


... i.e. when there's no fog  But the advice can be directed to some renitent local drivers as well.

A kit of spare light bulbs used to be mandatory as well, but this has been recently abolished.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Corvinus said:


> A kit of spare light bulbs used to be mandatory as well, but this has been recently abolished.


For some car models it's hard or even impossible to change the lights on the side of the road anyway. 



> I'm going to Dresden and I will leave Bucharest just friday around 8 pm as I have to work that day. I hope I will be able to reach Dresden just in time to meet Santa there.


That is a huge trip to undertake, but once you've cleared Romania, it's nearly all motorway. Don't underestimate pre-Christmas traffic though, many people will travel for the holidays.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> For some car models it's hard or even impossible to change the lights on the side of the road anyway.


True.


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is a huge trip to undertake, but once you've cleared Romania, it's nearly all motorway. Don't underestimate pre-Christmas traffic though, many people will travel for the holidays.


Yes, I know, that's why we will leave Bucharest probably at 8-9 pm on 23rd, when traffic lowers, hoping to get over Budapest bypass in the morning (around 7-8 am) before shopping and holiday traffic is incresing. After Budapest possible congestion points are Prague and the missing link on D8. We hope to arrive in Dresden around 6-7pm.
Last time I came from Dresden in October in one leg me being the only driver and it was quite exhausting, driving almost continuosly from 4 am to 11.30 pm, stopping just for toilet. Now we are 3 drivers so it should be easier, even if it's winter time.


----------



## BND

^^ I don't think there will be too much traffic on the 24th around Budapest.


----------



## funkyro

BND said:


> One more thing: *Romanians, please switch off your fog lights when they are not neccessary*


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## gattone

BND said:


> One more thing: Romanians, please switch off your fog lights when they are not neccessary


Your request is outrageous!!!!!!!!


----------



## nenea_hartia

gattone said:


> Your request is outrageous!!!!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## mapman:cz

I'd translate it to german as Thomas von Neudorf  

Anyway, is this M85 section signed as motorroad or only the tri-prohibition sign is placed? Top speed 110 ?


----------



## BND

^^ it's an expressway (autóút):


----------



## Verso

Atza said:


> M85 Enese bypass was inaugurated today
> 
> *Raised speed main road*, 2x2, 110 km/h, 7 km


Or expressway?


----------



## RawLee

No, there is a distinction between "raised speed main road" and "expressway". One allows grade juncton, the other doesnt. Gradients, curves, everything is of "lower" quality in case of a raised speed main road.


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ Isn't road 8 between Várpalota and Veszprém a "raised speed main road"? As I remember, speed limit is 100km/h.


----------



## Falusi

Technically M85 an expressway. It matches to the requirements, but as you can see it's opened only as a riased speed main road.

Here you can see, that this the tri-prohibition sign was placed to this sign lately, maybe a sticker, under it must be an expressway simbol.









For a regular driver this doesn't means anything special, there no crossings on this road and the limit is 110km/h.

This raised speed road thing exist (I belive) beacause of some road authorities may have some problems... (They write in the article that it can't be an expressway beacuse it doesn't have a connection with the fast traffic road system, what a stupidity)

@ RawLee: Hungarian expressway regulations are allowing at grade crossings and roundabouts as far as I know(2x1 expressways, 2x2 can't have crossings)

@ Nordic20T: Yes it is, but there are plans to reconstruct it to an expresway(divided, grade separated).


----------



## Atza

BND said:


> ^^ it's an expressway (autóút):


NIF.hu:
_"gyorsforgalmi úthálózathoz nem csatlakozik (azaz, nincs közvetlen kapcsolata az M1 autópályával sem), ezért emelt sebességű főútként kerül forgalomba helyezésre"_

[it has no connection to the motorway network so it's opened as raised speed main road]

I don't undestand this thing, someone explain why. The speed limit is 110, it's kurvára all the same that it's called expressway or not. :evil:


----------



## Atza

Nordic20T said:


> ^^ Isn't road 8 between Várpalota and Veszprém a "raised speed main road"? As I remember, speed limit is 100km/h.


yes


----------



## treichard

Is an opening date known for the new section of M0 between M5 and main road 51? 

Also, is it known if the old piece of M0 will be given a new M number?


----------



## Falusi

30th of June, 2012.
The name of the old route will be M51.


----------



## Atza

Falusi said:


> 30th of June, 2012.
> The name of the old route will be M51.


wow, is M51 sure?


----------



## kofy

Atza said:


> NIF.hu:
> _"gyorsforgalmi úthálózathoz nem csatlakozik (azaz, nincs közvetlen kapcsolata az M1 autópályával sem), ezért emelt sebességű főútként kerül forgalomba helyezésre"_
> 
> [it has no connection to the motorway network so it's opened as raised speed main road]
> 
> I don't undestand this thing, someone explain why. The speed limit is 110, it's kurvára all the same that it's called expressway or not. :evil:


According to this: http://roads.fw.hu/road_plans/m85_gyor_csorna.jpg the M85 won't have direct connection to the M1 even when it will be ready until that road. M85 will end in a roundabout (left side of the picture) at the junction of M1-85 main road.


----------



## BND

Atza said:


> NIF.hu:
> _"gyorsforgalmi úthálózathoz nem csatlakozik (azaz, nincs közvetlen kapcsolata az M1 autópályával sem), ezért emelt sebességű főútként kerül forgalomba helyezésre"_
> 
> [it has no connection to the motorway network so it's opened as raised speed main road]
> 
> I don't undestand this thing, someone explain why. The speed limit is 110, it's kurvára all the same that it's called expressway or not. :evil:


I thought it was an expressway because M86, which looks similar, is an expressway (but I'm not sure any more ). I thought these "raised speed main roads" will get green signage and a normal main road number...


----------



## Atza

kofy said:


> According to this: http://roads.fw.hu/road_plans/m85_gyor_csorna.jpg the M85 won't have direct connection to the M1 even when it will be ready until that road. M85 will end in a roundabout (left side of the picture) at the junction of M1-85 main road.


i know that it's not connected to M1 yet but it's not problem. 61 Kaposvár bypass is far away from any motorway and signed expressway. M9 had also no connection to any motorway network (or anything) before M6 and was allways signed expressway. As I know *M86* is also not expressway (although speed limit is 110). Has anyone a photo about M86 with this sign?

We stand lots of signs on these roads [Priority road, Slow vehicles prohibited, Speed limit] instead of only one [Expressway] which has the same meaning.


----------



## Atza

Atza said:


> As I know *M86* is also not expressway (although speed limit is 110).


A photo from Renault25:









Main road and 110 km/h (bad quality but can be seen)


----------



## RipleyLV

Atza said:


> As I know *M86* is also not expressway (although speed limit is 110). Has anyone a photo about M86 with this sign?


----------



## cinxxx

*Some pictures from my travel from Timisoara to Germany...*

*Map*: http://g.co/maps/4te28

*Road 431*


















*Roundabout with Road 43*









*Road 43*


















*through Mako towards M43*


----------



## cinxxx

*M43*


----------



## cinxxx

*M5*

Also notice the weather change...


----------



## cinxxx

*Through Budapest*


----------



## zsimi80

bogdymol said:


> I heard that 4-day vignette will not be available anymore since the first day of the new year. Is it true? If yes, how much will the 10-day (minimum) vignette cost next year?


10 day vignette will cost 2975 Ft in 2012.


----------



## bogdymol

For me this is bad news since I mainly bought the 4-day vignette, but I also bought the 10-day vignette a couple of times.

On Saturday morning I will be one of the last persons to buy 4-day vignette in Hungary


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ I'll buy mine today!


----------



## zsimi80

M43 Makó-Nagylak will be completed in 06.2014.

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/2012/01/02/2014-re_er_a_hatarig_az_m43-as/


----------



## bogdymol

zsimi80 said:


> M43 Makó-Nagylak will be completed in 06.2014.
> 
> http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/2012/01/02/2014-re_er_a_hatarig_az_m43-as/


Nice. Hopefully the Romanian A1 from Arad to the border will be completed in 2013.

How about M44? When will the works start/complete?

Also, when M8 will be completed between M5 and M6 it will be a good alternative for avoiding M0-south (for Szeged - Gyor direction).


----------



## SeanT

Actually the main road 8 (with one digit (future M8) )is the only main road, which does not start from the capital city of Budapest.
So, in time I would like to see at least an expressway or "god save me" a motorway on mainroad 8. Let see, like Veszprém (Székesfehérvár) - Dunaújváros - Szolnok - M4 to begin with. Veszprém (Lepsény) - Dunaújváros forget it!!!:nuts:


----------



## bogdymol

Some pics I took yesterday on M0-north:




























110 km/h speed limit for cars. 70 km/h for trucks seems too slow.














































My dashboard:


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ WTF??? What happened with your dashboard? :nuts:


----------



## Falusi

Hyperspace jump


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Mr. Data, Warp 5, please! :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Mr. Data, Warp 5, please! :lol:


:lol:









It's just some electrical problem at my Renault's dashboard. It looked like this for about 3-4 minutes, and after that went back to normal. I was driving at about 110 km/h on M0.


----------



## zsimi80

I thought this was yours:


----------



## SeanT

Nice Renault, but I don´t think it can fly with 110 Km/h.:banana:


----------



## Atza

zsimi80 said:


> I thought this was yours:


it was here in Szeged in 2007 
http://www.carstyling.hu/galeria.php?id=536&step=20&start=0#!536-10


----------



## zsimi80

Thanks venom6



venom6 said:


> *76-os főút Fenékpuszta - Zalaegerszeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint a képeken is látható, több szakaszon kapaszkodósávokat építenek ki. Az út minősége az új szakaszokon nagyszerű.


----------



## Falusi

The first phase of Csepel Island backbone road opened on 11.01.2011. I've made a video of it. The road is about 6 km long, the first km is a reconstruction of an another road, than it goes ona new alignment. The road is basically the bypass of Szigetszenmiklós (pop. ~35000).






Anyway the M3 Vaja - Vásárosnamény (11,9 km) was tendered and M86 Vát - Szombathely (9,2 km) was retenderet last week.


----------



## Nyuszi

^^Thanks for this video Falusi! This piece of road was badly needed. Looking forward to see the opening of the extension! :banana:


----------



## bogdymol

Today I managed to edit and upload some videos I recorded last September in Austria, Slovenia and Hungary. They are edited to be 3.5x-4.5x faster than the original video. The entire route you can see in this clips is this one (each point on the map is the end of one clip and the beginning of the next one).





^^ Half profile motorway.

*There will be music added later after YouTube AudioSwap does it's job.

You can check the rest of the videos on the Driving videos thread.


----------



## bogdymol

After the video here come the pictures from M70 expressroad in Hungary, and a few ones from M7:

Entering Hungary from Slovenia:










Hungarian speed limits:



















I hate signs placed to close to each other that reduces visibility :bash:



















Half profile from now on...




























Border crossing to Croatia for trucks at the next exit:










M70/M7 interchange:










On the overpass of M70 over M7:


----------



## bogdymol

On M7 motorway:










Big load:










Kőröshegy viaduct:



















Keep right!










M7/M0-Budapest bypass interchange:


----------



## Kese

ChrisZwolle said:


> M3 is an outlier of Hungarian motorway construction. I don't get why it has to be constructed towards Berehove in the first place, routes Uzhhorod or Satu Mare seems like the most traffic-intense roads in that area to me. The construction of M4 seems more viable.


What is an "outlier"?

Imo this section of M3 is the right kind of development for a number of reasons. First os all there is a branch planned to the direction of Satu Mare forking off in the vicinity of Mátészalka. Plus the main direction is not so much Berehove, but further on it is heading for Mukachevo, which is a few kilometers straight down the line. Mukachevo is much closer to the geometrical center of "Zakarpatskaya oblast" than Uzhorod is, which is oddly positioned here, and it is the second largest city there, trailing Uzhorod by only about 20K in terms of population, and most importantly the oblast's main road connection with the rest of Ukraine is along a fairly straight line between Ivano Frankivsk and Mukachevo - first along Latorica river. Also let us not forget, that there is a fairly good road connection between Nyíregyháza and Uzhorod already, which IMO will be enough in the foreseeable future. We Hungarians should concentrate on opening up the direction of Hust, Rachiv, as our secondary preference now.
As far as M4 is concerned, I think it is a different story.


----------



## Kese

mapman:cz said:


> I assume that the M3 routing aims to Mukačevo, where E50/M06 begins to cross the Carpathians. Also, the route Mukačevo - Užhorod is in pretty fine condition, contrary to the Čop - Užhorod road. So it makes a lot of sense, especially if M3 is supposed to take over the transit from Ukraine to the Alpe-Adria region (ex-YU, northern Italy and Austria as well)


Well, you were faster. We agree on this. Afaik the Chop Uzhorod road is not bad at all, at least it looked fairly good the last time I drove there, which was a few years back. Nyíregyháza Chop is in excellent condition.


----------



## JackFrost

Kese said:


> Well, you were faster. We agree on this. Afaik the Chop Uzhorod road is not bad at all, at least it looked fairly good the last time I drove there, which was a few years back. Nyíregyháza Chop is in excellent condition.


Road 41 is also in good condition, and it runs through almost no inhabited area. There is no need for a full profile motorway in that region at all. Those 45 kilometers between Nyiregyháza and Vásárosnamény would do very good use between, lets say, Budapest and Szolnok.


----------



## mcarling

Kese said:


> What is an "outlier"?


The term outlier comes from statistics. It means something that lies outside the normal range. For example, if you have a thousand data points and you're not very confident about the measurement accuracies, you might throw out several outliers at each end of the distribution.

In this context, it just means that it is not typical or representative of the usual case.


----------



## Attus

There is definitely no need for a full profile motorway there. 
I shouldn't say anything if Hungary had a good motorway network but we have several 1+1 roads, through towns ad villages, having an AADT over 10,000, some even closer to 20,000. 
M2 does not run across residential area but has an AADT of 25,000 on a 1+1 equipment. 

And, actually, I am very disappointed aboutit, but M3 is unfortunately not an outlier. We build motorways for very low traffic in some region (see e.g. M60) while heavy traffic has nothing but some old national road in other regions.


----------



## JackFrost

^^

Its a shame that after the M6/M60 disaster the same shit happens again in this country and nobody cares about it "upthere". All we need now is a couple of tunnels on M3 out in the flatlands somewhere...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, M60 at least connects a major city (Pécs). M3 does not. Nyíregyháza is the easternmost major city in Hungary. Vásárosnamény has only 9.000 inhabitants. I don't think cross-border traffic is currently so intensive it needs a motorway. 

M3 would've been a good addition in the future, but there are higher priorities in Hungary currently. I think M2 is much more urgent, and maybe a high-standard road from Budapest northwest to the Esztergom area. And of course the final link of M0, although I reckon the cost of finishing M0 is significantly higher than the construction of M3 east of Nyíregyháza.


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, M60 at least connects a major city (Pécs). M3 does not. Nyíregyháza is the easternmost major city in Hungary. Vásárosnamény has only 9.000 inhabitants. I don't think cross-border traffic is currently so intensive it needs a motorway.


Lets face it, M60 connects Pécs with Mohács, and thats it. There is no other use for this motorway. Everybody else travelling from Budapest to Pécs takes road 6 from Szekszárd.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder why they didn't construct M6 closer to Pécs, bypassing Szekszárd on the west.


----------



## gramercy

Attus said:


> ^^We build motorways for expected AADT of 3-6,000 while several 1+1 roads have 15-25,000...





ChrisZwolle said:


> M3 is an outlier of Hungarian motorway construction. I don't get why it has to be constructed towards Berehove in the first place, routes Uzhhorod or Satu Mare seems like the most traffic-intense roads in that area to me. The construction of M4 seems more viable.


not to mention the fact, that the Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny section of #41 is PERFECT in terms of alignment and capacity for at least another 10-15 years provided it gets a new coating (if it needs one, i dont know)

the only redeeming thing would be if they actually EMPLOYED a bunch of people but these days not even a highway construction employs all that many labourers




ChrisZwolle said:


> ...
> higher priorities in Hungary currently
> ...


#1. highway sections and especially 2 new bridges INSIDE Budapest where anything new immediately gets 50k++ aadt; two sections of the future ringroad (pink) between the current outermost one and M0
#2. M0 full circle and southern widening
#3. M10 Budapest-Dorog
#4. M4 Budapest-Szolnok
#5. M2 widening -Vac
#6. M43 Mako-RO
#7. M85 Gyor-Csorna

(there are others but not full profile or highways)




ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder why they didn't construct M6 closer to Pécs, bypassing Szekszárd on the west.


topography




Jack_Frost said:


> Lets face it, M60 connects Pécs with Mohács, and thats it. There is no other use for this motorway. Everybody else travelling from Budapest to Pécs takes road 6 from Szekszárd.


I actually enjoy the E-M-P-T-Y, CURVY, WAVY, TUNNELLY sections, sometimes I STOP and see how fast I can accelerate. Okay, rarely, but still.


----------



## Verso

Routing of M3 is logical, the only problem is that it could take ages before Ukraine builds a proper road from Beregovo to Mukachevo. OTOH, that road is already E58 and E81, so it shouldn't be that bad. Then you only have a short section from Beregovo to the border.


----------



## JackFrost

gramercy said:


> I actually enjoy the E-M-P-T-Y, CURVY, WAVY, TUNNELLY sections, sometimes I STOP and see how fast I can accelerate. Okay, rarely, but still.


I say do it more often if you want. You will not endanger anybody since there are no cars on that road. Actually you could have a nice, cosy, pick-nick with your family on M60 if you dont want to get disturbed by much traffic.  Same goes for M8 Danube bridge. Standing there in the big f***ing nowhere with no connection to anything. And the Dunaföldvár bridge is only a few kilometers away...


----------



## JackFrost

Verso said:


> Routing of M3 is logical, the only problem is that it could take ages before Ukraine builds a proper road from Beregovo to Mukachevo. OTOH, that road is already E58 and E81, so it shouldn't be that bad. Then you only have a short section from Beregovo to the border.


yes, and until then, we have a nice empty piece of road which leads to nowhere. again. while we could have a decent motorway network by now, when we put the nearly 300 kilometers asphalt to where it is really needed.

no M6 but M4 instead
no M60 but M85 to Csorna instead
no M35 but M86 to Szombathely instead
no M3 Nyiregyháza-Vásárosnamény but widening M2 instead. 

just a few examples


----------



## Puležan

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, M60 at least connects a major city (Pécs). ...





Jack_Frost said:


> Lets face it, M60 connects Pécs with Mohács, and thats it. There is no other use for this motorway. Everybody else travelling from Budapest to Pécs takes road 6 from Szekszárd.


I agree with you that there are other more important projects, but if you look at this motorway as a future link between Zagreb (HR) and Pécs (H), then it makes sense. Croatia is planning to build A13 motorway to connect Zagreb, Bjelovar and Virovitica, and to go to the Terezino Polje/Barcs border crossing, so this will be a completed motorway link one day.
Today, one section of cca 25 km is completed (from A4 to Vrbovec - that's A12), and section from Vrbovec towards Bjelovar is under construction (A13)


----------



## JackFrost

^^ 
why not constructing A5 instead? When the bosnians to their part it could be a nice alternative to M7/A4/A1 to get to southern Croatia. Also M6 could carry more traffic. 

But I really doubt there will be ever that much traffic between Zagreb-Pécs to justify extending M60.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An Italy - Romania direct corridor is not that weird. It also connects Ljubljana, Zagreb, Pécs and Szeged via the shortest routes.


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> An Italy - Romania direct corridor is not that weird. It also connects Ljubljana, Zagreb, Pécs and Szeged via the shortest routes.


Yes but there is already croatian A3 for connecting Romania with Italy.

Really, nothing against the countryside in Hungary, but in the next 10 years I definately would focus on Budapest and its surroundings. Thats simply not the 21st century what you see in Budapest nowadays. Apart from a few exceptions like finishing M43 and constructing M4 I would put all the money in Budapest and Pest county:

widening M1 to 2x3 from/to Tata
widening M2 from/to Vác
widening M5 to 2x3 from/to Kecskemét
widening M7 to 2x3 to Székesfehérvár
cosntructing M0 11-10
constructing M0 west
constructing M10
constructing KKK
at least 2 more bridges in Budapest

and these are only the road projects


----------



## mcarling

^^
The EU funding methodology is to fund infrastructure in unproductive areas, not in productive areas like Budapest.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> An Italy - Romania direct corridor is not that weird. It also connects Ljubljana, Zagreb, Pécs and Szeged via the shortest routes.


That would be awesome. Now all the Romanians that go to/from Italy usually go through Italy - Ljubljana - M7 (Hungary) - Budapest - Szeged



Jack_Frost said:


> Yes but there is already croatian A3 for connecting Romania with Italy.


That route is not very used because it passes through Serbia and we don't have a proper road connection between RO & SRB.



Jack_Frost said:


> widening M5 to 2x3 from/to Kecskemét


I drove many times on M5 and I think that it would be fine to widen M5 just from Budapest to Dabas/Albertisa exit in the first phase. After that the motorways is almost empty.


----------



## JackFrost

mcarling said:


> ^^
> The EU funding methodology is to fund infrastructure in unproductive areas, not in productive areas like Budapest.


which is a big mistake if you ask me.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Which part?


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> That route is not very used because it passes through Serbia and we don't have a proper road connection between RO & SRB.


Serbia has plans for a Belgrade-Timisoara motorway as far as I know. Further, when Serbia enters EU (and Schengen zone) it will be much shorter to go through Serbia towards Italy.

As for now, take road 55 if you wanna go to Italy via Hungary. Its not in that good condition sadly, but it passes through no village (except Mórahalom), and traffic is really low there. 




bogdymol said:


> I drove many times on M5 and I think that it would be fine to widen M5 just from Budapest to Dabas/Albertisa exit in the first phase. After that the motorways is almost empty.


ok, you convinced me, then to Albertirsa.


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Which part?


well, 2 million people live in Budapest and half the country passes through Budapest when going anywhere. Everybody profits when Budapest has a decent infrastructure. Please note that Budapest has only 2 subways (yet), and no S-Bahn system which is by far not enough for serving 2 million people. Same goes for roads, bridges, parking lots, everything.


----------



## bogdymol

Jack_Frost said:


> well, 2 million people live in Budapest and half the country passes through Budapest when going anywhere. Everybody profits when Budapest has a decent infrastructure. Please note that Budapest has only 2 subways (yet), and no S-Bahn system which is by far not enough for serving 2 million people. Same goes for roads, bridges, parking lots, everything.


I never said that Budapest doesn't need investments. It needs! I've been there and I can say that they need the upgrade of M0-south, closing the M0 at north-west, a Danube bridge, (new metro system I know that it's u/c).


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> I never said that Budapest doesn't need investments. It needs! I've been there and I can say that they need the upgrade of M0-south, closing the M0 at north-west, a Danube bridge, (new metro system I know that it's u/c).


I never said you never said 

It needs much more than that, believe me. I dont want to go in details about the metro system since this is a road thread, but f.e. Barcelona has I believe 13 (!) lines, and its not even a capitol.

Like I said, its approx 30 years behind of what is called infrastructure today.


----------



## Puležan

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^
> why not constructing A5 instead? When the bosnians to their part it could be a nice alternative to M7/A4/A1 to get to southern Croatia. Also M6 could carry more traffic.
> 
> But I really doubt there will be ever that much traffic between Zagreb-Pécs to justify extending M60.


Croatian A5 has connected Osijek (4th largest city) with the rest of our network, and the missing part towards H border (about 20 km) will be done when the financial situation recovers. Like your M6, our A5 is also sadly empty (3000 aadt), because there's no much traffic between BIH and Hungary. So today its only purpose is to connect Osijek.

On the other hand, A13 is important to connect Bjelovar (pop. 40 000) with Zagreb, so it is now under construction. I think this could become an interesting route between Trieste (Italy in general), following slovenian A1 and A2, croatian A3, A4, A13, hungarian M60, future M9 and M43 to Arad in Romania. The route would be entirely in EU (and in schengen in couple of years), so this is a plus comparing to route through Serbia


----------



## JackFrost

Okay, but this connection already exists through Hungary as M43/55/M6/M60/6.
Nobody really uses that route. I didnt see any international traffic on road 55 at all last time I drove there. Again we would have a motorway without cars.

Also consider, that the route via Serbia will become very attractive the minute Serbia enters EU, which will probably happen before Hungary even finishes paperwork with M9.


----------



## luckyluk

^^Sounds like you guys think that your present country is too big for you to cater for and you are promoting to have the fringes cut off. Well, whoever gets there first might keep it, that is the law of nature, that is: natural selection works. Were Pecs part of Croatia ... (You probably would not be trashing the long built freeway connecting it to Zagreb, etc.)


----------



## gramercy

no we wouldnt because we wouldnt be at the PAYING END


----------



## Kese

Well, good morning. AFAIK the cost of having "disciplined" the IMF is getting close to the total cost of the construction of M6-M60 now. One is money directly down the drain, the other is an important part of infrastructure. It used to be basic strategy and a principle that all the main freeways must reach the borders. As far as the "capitol" (sic) :lol: city is concerned I am ready to let bloodsucking Budapest go independent. Bye-bye.


----------



## gramercy

^^ i hope ure joking because if budapest became independent then the GDP per capita would quadruple there and halve everywhere else...

on the bright side there would be new subways and whatnot, and a lot more sharp pitchforks at the gates


----------



## Attus

Kese said:


> Well, good morning. AFAIK the cost of having "disciplined" the IMF is getting close to the total cost of the construction of M6-M60 now. One is money directly down the drain, the other is an important part of infrastructure. It used to be basic strategy and a principle that all the main freeways must reach the borders. As far as the "capitol" (sic) :lol: city is concerned I am ready to let bloodsucking Budapest go independent. Bye-bye.


I understand pretty well, that you, as Pécs resident, are happy by having a motorway to your home town. But IMHO motorways should not be built on such bases as for making people happy just for having that motorway there although they use it very rarely or never.


----------



## gmbh

> i hope ure joking because if budapest became independent then the GDP per capita would quadruple there and halve everywhere else...


GDP per capita says nothing. capital = center of company bureaus but in many cases the REAL PRODUCTION is somewhere else. 

Kese is right. the southwestern part of country including pecs has many inhabitans a they pay taxes too. if you want motorways copying only AADT and nothing else then introduce toll for every car.


----------



## gramercy

http://kemma.hu/komarom-esztergom/k...elkergettek-az-m1-es-vaddisznoit-fotok-434878

empty M1

they had to hunt down some wild boars  loool


----------



## zsimi80

Road nr 6 today. Like in desert...


----------



## mcarling

That's the effect of deforestation. Some of the agricultural land needs to be returned to forest.


----------



## RawLee

Its actually desertification, not deforestation. The only thing changing every year is the climate, not the amount of forests in the area. Moreso, I've not heard of deforestation in favour of agriculture, when very much of our suitable areas arent even farmed.


----------



## mcarling

Desertification (sometimes) follows deforestation. Central Europe was largely deforested in the 18th through mid-20th centuries in order to increase the area of arable land. Since WWII, there has been some recovery of Europe's forests, but not enough.


----------



## RawLee

Certainly wasnt the case here. Arable land was always in excess.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

RawLee said:


> Its actually desertification, not deforestation. The only thing changing every year is the climate, not the amount of forests in the area. Moreso, I've not heard of deforestation in favour of agriculture, when very much of our suitable areas arent even farmed.


SO you need to plant more forests. The more trees, the harder for wind is to make soil dry and pick up sand particles from it as on the picture.


----------



## mcarling

RawLee said:


> Certainly wasnt the case here. Arable land was always in excess.


Nope. Until about 900CE, Hungary was almost entirely forest. Massive clearing for agriculture was done from about 900CE to about 1200CE and then continued at a slower pace until the late 20th century.

Now we have traffic accidents because of the artificial dust storms.



PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> SO you need to plant more forests. The more trees, the harder for wind is to make soil dry and pick up sand particles from it as on the picture.


Exactly right.


----------



## Qtya

U/C M3...

http://195.56.100.66/~mediaf/sajto/

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/2012/04/11/m3/#gallery_2813510|2813530

If any of you have some spare time, please upload these pix to the forum...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

concrete:


----------



## zsimi80

source: www.nif.hu M3 motorway construction
































































































































































































































​


----------



## sebi23ro

nice pics and highway too hopefully will be finished by this year's end.


----------



## zsimi80

Road nr 6:










More pics:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90364531&postcount=221


----------



## luckyluk

It is good to see that there is at least some progress - thanks to the EU, I guess. Can somebody show it on a map precisely which section we are talking about on M3? The starting point is clear, but where exactly does it end?


----------



## Falusi

@Chris
Yes, there is a basement conrete layer, but the upper layer will be asphalt.

@luckyluk 
Here is a map.


----------



## seem

^^ Do you really need another 30 km of M3 to UA? As I know M3 is pretty much empty near Nyíregyháza.


----------



## Kese

luckyluk said:


> It is good to see that there is at least some progress - thanks to the EU, I guess. Can somebody show it on a map precisely which section we are talking about on M3? The starting point is clear, but where exactly does it end?


 Well, I do not know either. NIF is brutally blurry and confusing on this, probably because it is not political propaganda, so they might think it is none of their business. So I am just guessing here that the section U/C is ending at Rd 49, that is at Őr, so it is about 31 km-s. The other option is of course the junction with Rd 41, thus making it about 45 km-s long. In the NIF stuff price-tag is only rendered to the first section. But I am not sure of this.


----------



## gramercy

seem said:


> ^^ Do you really need another 30 km of M3 to UA? As I know M3 is pretty much empty near Nyíregyháza.


absolutely not, look at Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny main road (41)

on the other hand, there are many things desperately needed in the same county, like 
• 2 new bridges over the Tisza, one around Vasarosnameny 
• the other around the wine region of Tokaj
• entirely replace the 471 from Debrecen to Mateszalka
• brand new main road all the way from Zahony-Vasarosnameny and Vasarosnameny-Csenger


but no, we will have a highway with 5000 AADT (if we're lucky) meanwhile from the same money 40-50000 AADT could have been rolling on brand new surfaces, alignment, bridges


but this is a place where sh!tfaced prigs get promoted to heads of state


----------



## Attus

seem said:


> ^^ Do you really need another 30 km of M3 to UA? As I know M3 is pretty much empty near Nyíregyháza.


No, we don't. That's why we build it. If it were really needed, it wouldn't be built. That's the logic for building roads in Hungary: 1., Search a place where there's absolutely no need for a new road. 2., Build one.


----------



## Kese

seem said:


> ^^ Do you really need another 30 km of M3 to UA? As I know M3 is pretty much empty near Nyíregyháza.


Yes, we do. We need to take all the freeways to the borders. Just like we did with M7 and (if we did) with M70, which also did not have very high AADT at first, and it is still rather low.  Btw: what is "Slovensko" in English?


----------



## seem

Well at least these motorways will hopefuly bring some more investments to the poor parts of Hungary. We got very same situation on R4 (H-Košice-Prešov-PL) where they are building one of the least important section just because they want to get some more votes from East. It would make mre sense if they built the missing sections between Miskolc and SK rather than dead end empty motorway to UA. Motorway to Slovakia would be empty too but it would make more sense as a connection of Prešov (100k), Košice (250k), Miskolc (100k) and Budapest.

Slovensko means Szlovákia.


----------



## zsimi80

seem said:


> Well at least these motorways will hopefuly bring some more investments to the poor parts of Hungary. We got very same situation on R4 (H-Košice-Prešov-PL) where they are building one of the least important section just because they want to get some more votes from East. It would make mre sense if they built the missing sections between Miskolc and SK rather than dead end empty motorway to UA. Motorway to Slovakia would be empty too but it would make more sense as a connection of Prešov (100k), Košice (250k), Miskolc (100k) and Budapest.
> 
> Slovensko means Szlovákia.


Miskolc: 170k 

I don't understand why they don't want to build Miskolc-Kassa (Kosice) section...


----------



## Kese

Slovensko means Szlovákia. 

Thanks. For some reason I thought it might mean Slovenia. This R4 is interesting. Can you give us an update or some link? As far as the Miskolc - Kassa line is concerned I think it is a Slovak interest to develop it, for us highway 3 with the new alignment seems enough for the forseeable future. AADT drops from 6500 to 3500 as we move away from Miskolc. I think the main question about the freeway connections between Slovakia and Hungary is: why is there no North-South link between Budapest and Slovakia , or anything that comes even close to it? If you look at the map - Budapest is a freeway hub in every direction - except North.


----------



## seem

Slovensko means also Slovene lands in Slovenian :nuts:

Some pictures from March - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543033&page=119

I think that bypasses of these villages along 3 would be ok for now. 

It is simply because of the moutains (especially 100 km long Low Tatra), most important roads which would be a great connection go trough the moutains (Donovaly, Kremnica) so I guess it will take many years to build connection between Hungary and Poland.

Most important sections are on R3 in Orava (Dolný Kubín, Trstená), then there is problematic Donovaly pass where they want to build R1 between Ružomberok and Banská Bystrica, but it will be expensive as hell so its still just utopia. 

Then I think it would be much better to build a motorway between R1 - Levice - Esztergom than building a motorway from Vác trough hilly Hont and Krupina - http://maps.google.sk/maps/ms?msid=...&ll=48.654686,19.517212&spn=2.209875,4.938354


----------



## x-type

in Croatian "slovensko" means Slovenian (as neutrum gender adjective, for instance Slovenian sea  )


----------



## bogdymol

Again?


----------



## CNGL

And Slovenske avtoceste vs Slovenské dial'nice :lol:.

But I believe it's time to go back on topic, to Hungary and its roads connecting villages with names that are impossible to say.


----------



## bogdymol

CNGL said:


> But I believe it's time to go back on topic, to Hungary and its roads


Yep, we should get back on-topic:

If you want to drive from Slovakia to Slovenia you can drive through Hungary


----------



## Qwert

bogdymol said:


> Yep, we should get back on-topic:
> 
> If you want to drive from Slovakia to Slovenia you can drive through Hungary


However the potentially fastest and shortest connection of Bratislava and Ljubljana is still only on the paper: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=S...gIdYFPdAA&mra=dme&mrsp=3&sz=8&via=1,2&t=m&z=8

It's somehow similar to missing proper connection of Hungary and Poland (Budapest and Krakow) but the mountains.


----------



## chris-dmf

CNGL said:


> But I believe it's time to go back on topic, to Hungary and its roads connecting villages with names that are impossible to say.


*Hódmezővásárhelykutasipuszta *vagy mi?(or what)


----------



## Qtya

Fresh (04.2012) aerial pix of the u/c part of M3...

http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._apl

Land pix...

http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._apr


----------



## Attus

Hungarian government decided about introducing electronic road tolling from June 2013. 
It will be compulsory for all vehicles over 3.5t. Fees will be increased every year by a ratio over inflation. 
For cars under 3.5t electronic tolling will be an option but yearly and monthy stickers will remain in use. 

Government expects an income of 150 billion forints (~ 500 million euro) in 2014. Road toll income will definitely not be used for maintaining and building roads but for other budget expenses.

A congestion charge shall be introduced in Budapest, from June 2013 as well. Details are unknown right now. Fees shall be used for financing public transport which is de facto in a bankruptcy in Budapest. 
Introducing congestion charge is a must since it was a mandatory condition of EU for financing metro line 4 (everyone knew that this subway will have very few passangers unless people will be forced to use it). A great problem is that there are no P+R equipments so for reaching downtown without paying a toll the only way is to use public transport for all the trip, however public transport has great issues in the outskirts of Budapest.


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> For cars under 3.5t electronic tolling will be an option but yearly and monthy stickers will remain in use.


I don't really understand this. Will it remain as it is right now (best way of tolling IMO), or will it be Portugal-style? Will you pay per km or per period?



Attus said:


> Road toll income will definitely not be used for maintaining and building roads but for other budget expenses.


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> I don't really understand this. Will it remain as it is right now (best way of tolling IMO), or will it be Portugal-style? Will you pay per km or per period?


I don't know the Portuguese way.

In Hungary, according to the recent decision:
Electronic tolling will be km-based. However cars under 3.5t will have an option to buy a yearly or monthly sticker and no to pay by km. I suppose it is because even the cheapest km-based fee would be unacceptable to many commuters.
Of course there is an option to use only the electronic way but having a rule that no car should pay more than X forints per year but perhaps the government thinks people could not understand it 

The main (actually: the only) reason for electronic tolling is to create incomes for the budget. It is an EU rule that for heavy trucks a 1 day fee must be offered and it can not be more expensive than 11 euro. But this rule can be avoided if one has a km based tolling, in this way a truck could pay much more than 11 euro for a transit route, there's no legal limit, so I suppose the fee for trucks for a Hegyeshalom - Nagylak route will be multiple times higher than the current 3,300 forint.


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> I don't know the Portuguese way.


Portuguese way = every car has a transponder in the car and everytime the car enters and the exits the motorway that transponder is checked electonically so they know how many km you drove and they will automatically take from you bank account (or a special account) the fee for using the motorway.


----------



## eucitizen

bogdymol said:


> Portuguese way = every car has a transponder in the car and everytime the car enters and the exits the motorway that transponder is checked electonically so they know how many km you drove and they will automatically take from you bank account (or a special account) the fee for using the motorway.


Every car? I remember it was like in france, Italy or Spain, classic toll system, where some cars had the electornic unit to bypass the queues at the toll stations, but I was there 10 years ago, probably many things changed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most Portuguese motorways were not designed as toll roads, they only had shadow tolls, to be paid by the government and indirectly by the people via taxes on automobility. However, to reduce the deficit they decided to toll all motorways, but there was no space for toll plazas, especially not on ramps. So they went with an all-electronic system that no foreigner understands.


----------



## eucitizen

Ok so how are the foreigners forced to pay the toll there? Are there systematic controls like in the countires where there was introduced the electornic toll for trucks?

Anyway I remember that more than 10 years ago there was a big toll station on M1 just after the juction between M1 and M15 and there was no stickers yet. The same on M5 for some years more 2 toll stations, it was a quite expensive private motorway.


----------



## Kese

There is only a sticker system everywhere now. Toll plazas have been removed for a long time. You do not even have an actual sticker, you just keep the invoice. When buying a "sticker" you register your licence plate for the time you got it for. It is your licence plate that they check electonicly. They check if you have paid for the time in question. If not, they will either send a car on you or you will recieve a check. Sometimes there are random physical checks as well.
BTW you only go to Portugal if you want to. I mean transit is zero. This is very different with Hungary.


----------



## Attus

^^In Hungarian language the same word is used for motorway toll stations and football goals ("kapu", which basically means "gate"). In the early 2000's the prime minister's motto was "Gates belong to football pitch, not to motorways", and all toll stations were demolished and a nation wide sticker system introduced. 
Later on the sticker was replaced by an electronical database: when you buy a "sticker" (which physically no longer exists) you have to tell your license plate number which is recorded and while driving on the motorway the system checks your license plate without stopping. If you use the motorway without paying toll, you wll get a mail soon in order to pay the fine. 
However since there is no real EU wide cooperation for fining foreigners, foreign cars have a very good chance to avoid paying toll. Together with taxes and speeding tickets it is an important reason why so many people here in Hungary have a car which is registered in another country (primarily Slovakia or Germany).


----------



## eucitizen

Thanks but I know how it works as I pass through Hungsry several times per year so I know how it works. I always buy the vignette via internet, because I dont want to waste time stoppimg at borders or gas stations. I have no reason to avoid paying your vignette.
Interesting I thought Hungary sends fines to other countries...well at least it has a database of foreigners who didn't pay, right?


----------



## Qtya

The first widened section (between M6 and M7) of the U/C M0 bypass will be inaugurated in late June. No exact date yet though... BUT... Two of the old lanes will be immediately closed till fall due to a major reconstruction... 2+3 till Sept...



Source(map&info): http://nol.hu/gazdasag/20120502-kesz_az_m0-s_menetrendje


----------



## Qtya

^^The inauguration of the middle section in mid 2013 is acceptable, but I ain't got no freakin' idea what they are doing with the third... hno: It should have been ready by now... And now?! The deadline is summer 2013... They messed up big time, that's for sure...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it correct that the construction of M43 from Mako to the Romanian border will commence this month?


----------



## Falusi

The result of the tender will be published at the end of this month, and the contract will be signed next month. (Hopefully )

Other news is about M86 Vát - Szombathely section: The new constructor have been chosen, after retendering this section because of the bankruption of the previous constructor.


----------



## bogdymol

Falusi said:


> The result of the tender will be published at the end of this month, and the contract will be signed next month. (Hopefully )


You don't need to hurry: works on the Romanian side of the motorway, Arad-Nadlac section 1 (from the border crossing at Nadlac to the town of Pecica) are almost stopped because the 2 contractors have some disputes (one of them acuses the other one that they didn't send any money for the works that have been done)...


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> You don't need to hurry


Consider that the costs for building are rather high, 65 billion forints (€ 230 million) for 23km, on a plain surface, no complicated junctions. So I think it is very urgent for someone to steal the money.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Why is it that expensive?


----------



## Falusi

The constructor wasn't even chosen yet, so there is no price, it's just speculation. (M3 Nyíregyháza - Vaja section costs less than 1 billion HUF/km, so this can't be that high)


----------



## i15

1000mil HUF = 3,5mil € / km ?? Dream price in Slovakia.


----------



## danielstan

Hungary has plains, Slovakia has mountains.


----------



## seem

They build expensive motorways even on plains and basins. I think that also R4 to Hungarian border is about 6m€/km.



mcarling said:


> Desertification (sometimes) follows deforestation. Central Europe was largely deforested in the 18th through mid-20th centuries in order to increase the area of arable land. Since WWII, there has been some recovery of Europe's forests, but not enough.


I thought that Pannonia was mostly puszta/steep or lets say something like semi-desert in the past. 

Back in 19th century there was this programme of reforestation in Záhorie (region between Bratislava and Czech Rep.) runned by Maria Theresa as this are was pretty much desert thanks to blown sand and no forests.


----------



## Kese

^^Ignorance is a bliss, so I am not sure this will do you any good, but as it can get fairly frustrating at times:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Theresa

As you see the woman died in the 18th century. Btw she was crowned the queen of Hungary in Pozsony, which is not in Pannonia. The Roman province of Pannonia was south and west of the Danube, east of the Alps, and north of the river Sava.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pannonia_(Roman_province)

As far as we can see back in time this area has never been a desert or semi-desert. What was said about deforestation starting in bulk in the 18th century is correct. IMO


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> The first widened section (between M6 and M7) of the U/C M0 bypass will be inaugurated in late June. No exact date yet though... BUT... Two of the old lanes will be immediately closed till fall due to a major reconstruction... 2+3 till Sept...
> 
> 
> 
> Source(map&info): http://nol.hu/gazdasag/20120502-kesz_az_m0-s_menetrendje


Phase I.



Phase II.



From September...



http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/Megujul_az_aszfaltburkolat_az_uzemelo_M0_utgyuru_egy_szakaszan


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Thank you.

Does this mean that in Phase II the traffic going to M5 will be going on 2 separate lanes, without the possibility of switching from one lane to the other?


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Thank you.
> 
> Does this mean that in Phase II the traffic going to M5 will be going on 2 separate lanes, without the possibility of switching from one lane to the other?


Yes, it seems that way...


----------



## mcarling

bogdymol said:


> Does this mean that in Phase II the traffic going to M5 will be going on 2 separate lanes, without the possibility of switching from one lane to the other?


It looks like there are no intersections along the way, so the only consequence of being in the wrong lane would be not having the opportunity to stop at the petrol station -- or perhaps detour around an accident blocking one lane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a quite common 3-1 work zone layout. It happens all the time on motorways where 4-0 is not possible or undesired.


----------



## Atza

Notice: new lanes are made of concrete but the old track is going to stay asphalt.


----------



## luckyluk

The government is just great at coming up with plans, blueprtints and drawings, but their actual performance is converging to zero. Come on boys, do something, do not just talk.


----------



## bogdymol

Atza said:


> Notice: new lanes are made of concrete but the old track is going to stay asphalt.


So after completion of M0 upgrade, half of it will be concrete and half asphalt?


----------



## cinxxx

I will pass Budapest on Friday, from M1 to M5, from Gyor towards Szeged, probably between 11 and 13.
Should I adventure myself on M0, or better try this route?

I won't have a GPS.


----------



## JackFrost

^^i definately would recommend the route through budapest, its 2x2 all the way from M1 to M5 (except by approaching the rákoczi-bridge from szerémi út).
that part of M0 is simply hell, dont go there...




bogdymol said:


> So after completion of M0 upgrade, half of it will be concrete and half asphalt?


yes


----------



## Attus

cinxxx said:


> I will pass Budapest on Friday, from M1 to M5, from Gyor towards Szeged, probably between 11 and 13.
> Should I adventure myself on M0, or better try this route?
> 
> I won't have a GPS.


Unless you come in the middle of the night, I suggest to choose the route across Budapest. This route is well singalised, you can find the right way easily. M0 can be (and usually is) terrible.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Yes, I know, the last time I was on M0, we lost one hour because of some accident.
After driving very slow for a while, we just stopped for 25 minutes or so. Then we drove, but we were redirected somehow. At that point I said never again M0, until it's finished .


----------



## Qtya

The preparations for the extension of the half-profile M15 can begin. The winner of the tender was announced yesterday by the National Infrastructure Developer. Deadline for delivering the feasibility studies and cost benefit analysis is 12.2012.

The phisical extension on this 14,6 km section of the Dresden/Nürnberg - Istanbul corridor could start in 2013.

http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/Megkezdodott_az_M15_bovitesenek_az_elokeszitese


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An extension (increasing length) or a widening/expansion (increasing lanes)?


----------



## Attus

^^ Funny that we answered a post im almost the same time although the original post is several hours old


----------



## JackFrost

yeah i had the same thought


----------



## Verso

Jack_Frost said:


> i think even if M0 south has been widened finally, it would still be better to drive through Budapest for normal cars. Especially nights. Its nearly 70 kilometers to get from M3 to M7, and about *25 km* to go across Budapest.


Hm, Google Maps says almost 50 km.


----------



## JackFrost

ok, from M3xM31 interchange its about 45 km to M7 via Andrássy út -> Károly krt -> Rákoczy út -> Hegyalja út. but, I admit that maybe youre better off with taking M0 *after* widening has finished in the south, when its rush hour in Budapest...you can spend hours in traffic jams in the inner city.

anyway, a city motorway similar to A23 in Vienna would be nice also in Budapest, like Hungaria krt without traffic lights and crossovers...


----------



## zol21

10x for answers


----------



## gramercy

zol21 said:


> if i wan't to go from debrecen to balaton which is better now, on M0 or through Budapest?


outside rush hour drive through, especially if you want to see downtown budapest

where M3 terminates, make sure you are in the OUTSIDE lane
that will take you through Varosliget, Heroes square, Andrassy avenue, Chain Bridge, Tunnel then just turn left onto Alkotas street:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=209308794403915823742.0004c0511bf78eba4bcfe&msa=0


----------



## i15

Attus said:


> Through Budapest. (M3 - Hungária körút - Könyves Kálmán körút - Rákóczi (Lágymányosi) bridge - Szerémi út - Andor utca - Egérút - M7).


it seems quite easy until Szerémi út, are there any signs indicating where to turn right to Galvani ut?


----------



## gramercy

there are signs but its not ObViOuS cause its a single turning lane, very short


----------



## Attus

i15 said:


> it seems quite easy until Szerémi út, are there any signs indicating where to turn right to Galvani ut?


Yes, very big signs, indicating M1, M7. However, be careful! There are two signs, the first one had a "200 m" secondary sign, but this one has been missing for several years so people that do not know that road may get wrong and turn right after the first sign.


----------



## i15

thank you, I will try it next time. however, the nicest route is through Erzsebet hid, especially during night


----------



## JackFrost

^^ going on "budai alsó rakpart" is most probably the best route to do some sightseeing while driving from M3 to M7/M1...


----------



## Attus

i15 said:


> thank you, I will try it next time. however, the nicest route is through Erzsebet hid, especially during night


Yes, but the city is congested all through the day, that's why I prefer Hungária körút - Rákóczi híd.


----------



## tfd543

Hi

I am traveling across Hungary this summer.

When will Slovak/HU border- Hegyeshalom highway section (full profile 2x2) be finished or commenced ??

After the information that M0 bypass is upgrading, is it still worth to take the M0 from M1 to M5 or should one take the road intro Budapest ??

Phase 3 of the M0 upgrade doesn't give so much sense. Why are they building that section also ??


----------



## Kese

tfd543 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am traveling across Hungary this summer.
> 
> When will Slovak/HU border- Hegyeshalom highway section (full profile 2x2) be finished or commenced ??
> 
> After the information that M0 bypass is upgrading, is it still worth to take the M0 from M1 to M5 or should one take the road intro Budapest ??
> 
> Phase 3 of the M0 upgrade doesn't give so much sense. Why are they building that section also ??


M15 will still be half profile this summer. But it is just a short section.

From M1 to M5 take the M0 no matter what. (Unless there is some extreme situation.) It is at least 2x2 all the way, albiet quite narrow lanes.


----------



## JackFrost

tfd543 said:


> Phase 3 of the M0 upgrade doesn't give so much sense. Why are they building that section also ??


in case you mean the section between road 51 and M5, thats not an upgrade but a whole new motorway under construction. when finished one day, it will make the detour via M5 between old M0 and new M0 unnecessary.

the other parts are indeed upgrades, but needed as hell.


----------



## tfd543

yes i mean the section between 51 and M5.. On the picture last page, it says that this section will be finished in early summer 2013. 

One still have to take M0 from M1 in order to take M5. Please correct me if i am wrong.

It's waste of money to build such a section. it will spend you 5 minutes. lol 

Look at this link, here you can see that Google has already made the new highway visible: http://goo.gl/maps/7jW1


----------



## Attus

Kese said:


> From M1 to M5 take the M0 no matter what. (Unless there is some extreme situation.) It is at least 2x2 all the way, albiet quite narrow lanes.


Absolutely disagree. Traffic on M0 collapses 8-10 times a week because of accidents and/or breakdown vehicles.


----------



## JackFrost

tfd543 said:


> yes i mean the section between 51 and M5.. On the picture last page, it says that this section will be finished in early summer 2013.
> 
> One still have to take M0 from M1 in order to take M5. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> It's waste of money to build such a section. it will spend you 5 minutes. lol
> 
> Look at this link, here you can see that Google has already made the new highway visible: http://goo.gl/maps/7jW1



there is way too much traffic on M5 between old and new M0 (with a sloppy interchange connecting old M0 and M5). so it clearly justifies a 2x3 motorway to connect the "two" M0s. 
if you would upgrade the existing old part of M0 between 51 and M5 you'd still have to channel a traffic of over 100.000 vehicles a day via M5 towards new M0 and Serbia/southern Romania. M5 would be a serious bottleneck in that case in my opinion...


----------



## RKC

tfd543 said:


> yes i mean the section between 51 and M5.. On the picture last page, it says that this section will be finished in early summer 2013.
> 
> One still have to take M0 from M1 in order to take M5. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> It's waste of money to build such a section. it will spend you 5 minutes. lol
> 
> Look at this link, here you can see that Google has already made the new highway visible: http://goo.gl/maps/7jW1


Its not a waste of money, now one section of M0 uses M5 instead of crossing it. I know it's not a big difference if you go to M5 but if you continue on M0 it sucks, as that part of M5 carries M0's through traffic as well
Regarding your original question, the fact is you can't predict which way is better because if there's no jam on M0 then thats faster, but it can be totally ok through the city too, it's 2x2 all the way and Budapest traffic is not as bad as people describe it all the time imo


----------



## Baiazid

^^ The difference between the old and the new M0 will be about 4 km. Out of 25 km between M5 and M1 (the route I always use), is 16% less! So it's a BIG difference for the transit traffic, for which the M0 is intended.

By the way, I always take M0 between M5 and M1 and back. Mostly at midday M5 => M1 and in the late afternoon or evening from M1 to M5. Never had any traffic problems. The transit takes me about 15-25'. Of course, the speed is way less then on the regular motorways (M1,M5), but still fluent. And I did that a lot of times that I lost count of. Maybe I was lucky


----------



## gramercy

because unlike the cylons we did not have a plan
well, not a good one anyway


----------



## Atza

Lots of new photos in my gallery


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh where the hell is that?!

edit:

https://maps.google.com/?ll=46.35346,18.91437&spn=0.004547,0.013078&t=h&z=17


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Oh where the hell is that?!
> 
> edit:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/?ll=46.35346,18.91437&spn=0.004547,0.013078&t=h&z=17


yes 

the only one at-grade IC on Hungarian M-network


----------



## gramercy

what is that speed bump over?!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears to be a grate to prevent animals from entering the express road.


----------



## Atza

gramercy said:


> what is that speed bump over?!


something dark green thing (perhaps frog tunnel, covered by parallel iron pipes so the sun can shine to the bottom...)


----------



## gramercy

hmm


----------



## Verso

That roadie doesn't even appear in Google Maps.


----------



## Verso

No, as Chris said, that's to prevent animals (cows, sheep etc.) from entering the expressway (they can't walk on that surface). You can see a lot of that on local mountain roads.


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> No, as Chris said, that's to prevent animals (cows, sheep etc.) from entering the expressway (they can't walk on that surface). You can see a lot of that on local mountain roads.


Only frogs (or rabbits) because it has ~1 m height.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The idea is that animals like cows or deer cannot cross this grate, so they will be kept away from the express road.

We have it too in the Netherlands:


----------



## Verso

Atza said:


> Lots of new photos in my gallery












Did you go to Slovenia as well?


----------



## veteran

Road nr. 3 with 110 km/h speed limit near by Hidasnémeti.

Look dir. Košice, Slovakia









Look dir. Miskolc


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> Did you go to Slovenia as well?


Not that time


----------



## Verso

^^ You reminded me that I almost live in mountains.  (sorry for OT)


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> )


By the way this photo has a speciality:

In Hungary (only) 2 and 3 digit main roads signed "Priority road". 

But there are some strange exeptions:

1. some of main roads are not signed priority road due to their terrible quality or because they are narrow (less than 7,00 m)

(eg. some sections of road 31, 311, 75 that i know)









2. some of access roads signed priority road (like on the photo, road 7451)

or in Csongrád county between Hódmezővásárhely and Makó, road 4414):


----------



## Verso

We only put those signs at intersections (and not often).


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> We only put those signs at intersections (and not often).


we too (after intersections so it signs the road that you enter)


----------



## Verso

^^ No, we only put them _before_ intersections, so you know your road has priority over other roads. But usually you have to watch, if other roads have the yield signs, otherwise priority has the one coming from the right.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New Google Earth imagery of the southern segment of M0 construction.


----------



## mcarling

It amazes me that it takes Google more than a year to integrate the new image into their maps. That image was captured 11 April 2011 and shows up in Google Earth 15 months later. I'm hoping Apple will do a better job of keeping their new mapping software up-to-date.


----------



## Orionol

Atza said:


> Hungary receives “2012 Road Safety PIN Award”
> 
> "Road deaths in Hungary have been cut by 49% since 2001, helped by a 14% decrease between 2010 and 2011."


:applause:


----------



## Atza

Falusi said:


> M9 expressway from road 51 to road 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stretch of the road was opened in July 2003.


I love this road 










I drove on it on Saturday and Sunday too at 23.00...

It's 9 years old but it looks like a brand new road with excellent pavement and road signs. And also a good example of well maintenanced gravel shoulder.

Length: 20,5 km
width: 7,50 m
allowed speed: 110 km/h
2 grade separated IC (Bogyiszló and M6), 1 at-grade IC (dirt road to Dusnok), 3 roundabouts (road 6, 5112 and 51 but these are out of the expressway section)
AADT ~4500 (and no heavy freight traffic)


----------



## Verso

Atza said:


> AADT ~4500 (and no heavy freight traffic)


And most of all - no Romanians.


----------



## vchira

Verso said:


> And most of all - no Romanians.


what do you mean by that?hno:


----------



## Atza

Hungary in the 19th century and today:

http://archivportal.arcanum.hu/maps/html/katfelm2b_google.html


----------



## cinxxx

mcarling said:


> It amazes me that it takes Google more than a year to integrate the new image into their maps. That image was captured 11 April 2011 and shows up in Google Earth 15 months later. I'm hoping Apple will do a better job of keeping their new mapping software up-to-date.


I read that Apple will use TomTom instead of GoogleMaps in the near future.
Here the article http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57450800-37/apple-taps-tomtom-for-new-ios-maps-app-data/


----------



## eucitizen

BND said:


> ^^ the preparation of the project will be finished in the first half of 2013, so the construction can be started then. The section will be 1,7 km long


Really? I heard and read only about 300 m, what a miracle  Thanks anyway.


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> And most of all - no Romanians.


??

I promise to drive there one day...


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ He thought that Romanians who are going to the West make heavy traffic on Hungarian motorways...


----------



## JackFrost

^^yeah i am sure he meant that


----------



## Verso

Some Romanians have turned the M70 into a road of death and the M9 looks similar... :troll:


----------



## vchira

Verso said:


> Some Romanians have turned the M70 into a road of death and the M9 looks similar... :troll:


yes..I agree! romanians are evil! :bash:


----------



## gramercy

try this _without_ at least one romanian/bulgarian/turkish lorry overtaking you:
• go on the M0
• follow the speed limits (which are 60 and 80 kph due to construction)

i dare you, i double dare you, THEY WILL BULLY YOU AND OVERTAKE YOU despite:
• no overtaking is allowed by lorries
• cameras


sorry fellas, daily experience, dunno what to tell you..

..except maybe that there is another category that does the same thing: big german cars with german plates (diesels)


----------



## JackFrost

^^couldnt have said it better. fully agree.



vchira said:


> yes..I agree! romanians are evil! :bash:


no they are not. most of them just cant drive cars/trucks safely, and therefore put other motorists in danger. thats all.


----------



## panda80

Jack_Frost said:


> no they are not. most of them just cant drive cars/trucks safely, and therefore put other motorists in danger. thats all.


Maybe most of them is too much...You can't generalize from the experience of a few past accidents.


----------



## JackFrost

its not only about accidents.

i once nearly crashed in a romanian van from behind at night on M1, *with absolutely no lights on*. 
lucky me, i noticed the vehicle right before hitting it with 130 km/h because fortunately it was white. 

i dont say every romanian is like that -and there are hungarian idiots as well of course- but you really see some crazy driving from romanians on our roads sometimes.


----------



## cinxxx

I was on an the lane on M1, near Gyor, slowing down and a guy behind overtook me on the first motorway lane, then went to exit lane in front of me and (of course) had to brake hard, making me do the same.
I absolutely didn't understand why he did that, and he had Hungarian plates .


----------



## JackFrost

as i said we have morons in hungary too. but somehow romanian drivers have a bad reputation not only in hungary. and i guess it comes from the bad experiences regarding romanian drivers.

just look at the plates on crashed or broke down cars after passing them on any motorway. i dont say its always romanian, but often.

just look at the plates of cars parking on the hard shoulder (for taking a leak f.e.) after passing them on any motorway. i dont say its always romanian, but often.

just look at the plates of cars stuffed to the top with luggage passing them on any motorway. i dont say its always romanian, but often.

anyway, no offense here, just judging of what i see.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
Romanian driver style is bad in general. 
The thing is if you want to get somewhere you have to adapt to it, or you will get nowhere. I don't like it, but that are the facts. I found Hungarian style much better and civilized, not to say about Austrian and German. 
When I drove home in May, after 6 months of Germany I wasn't used with Romanian driving anymore, and I entered Timisoara at rush hour, it was crazy as hell. But after 1-2 days it was OK. And it's said that Timisoara is heaven compared to Bucharest :lol:


----------



## Verso

vchira said:


> yes..I agree! romanians are evil! :bash:


I didn't say that. Anyway, it was a joke. :sleepy:


----------



## vchira

Verso said:


> I didn't say that. Anyway, it was a joke. :sleepy:


i know..but still...a bad one!


----------



## nenea_hartia

Verso said:


> Some Romanians have turned the M70 into a road of death and the M9 looks similar... :troll:


And so they did to this thread.  
@ bogdymol, vchira, cinxxx, panda80: go home and leave the H thread nice and clean!


----------



## RKC

i'm insulting and I find this romanian


----------



## Kese

RKC said:


> i'm insulting and I find this romanian


What? I truly have no freaking idea about what you wanted to say. :lol:
(Mit akartál mondani?)


----------



## vchira

nenea_hartia said:


> And so they did to this thread.
> @ bogdymol, vchira, cinxxx, panda80: go home and leave the H thread nice and clean!


@nenea_hartia: sry for the spam. Next time I'll try to refrain myself...but only because I respect you and our hungarian neighbours that much. 

any news about the Tender for M43 Mako-RO Border?


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ It was a joke.


----------



## and802

... about vignette system:

could you please let me know whether I need to by vignette to drive from Letenye (CRO border) via Zalaegerszeg towards Austrain border Heligienkreuz


----------



## cinxxx

and802 said:


> ... about vignette system:
> 
> could you please let me know whether I need to by vignette to drive from Letenye (CRO border) via Zalaegerszeg towards Austrain border Heligienkreuz


I'm guessing if you use road 7 instead of M7 you don't need it:
http://goo.gl/maps/kADK


----------



## RKC

Kese said:


> What? I truly have no freaking idea about what you wanted to say. :lol:
> (Mit akartál mondani?)


Just one of those internet joke/meme things


----------



## Atza

cinxxx said:


> I'm guessing if you use road 7 instead of M7 you don't need it:
> http://goo.gl/maps/kADK


that's right, only M7 is a toll road on this route so use road 7


----------



## Attus

^^ Yes, but I think in this case he has to cross the border at the old border crossing station for there's no way to leave M7 in the Hungarian side after the new border crossing point.


----------



## RKC

Attus said:


> ^^ Yes, but I think in this case he has to cross the border at the old border crossing station for there's no way to leave M7 in the Hungarian side after the new border crossing point.


i think you're ok if you go from M7 to M70 and exit at Letenye.


----------



## BND

^^ and M70 is free for cars


----------



## toomee

*M85 Enese bypass -> Sopron*


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ When did that stretch open?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

December 21, 2011


----------



## and802

cinxxx, Atza, Attus, RKC, BND, thans for your indications. today I will be tasting wine from Sopron aera. I know it is completely OT, but I had to speak it up !


----------



## SeanT

Wine tasting trip can never be signed as OT!:lol:


----------



## Attus

Both carriageways are now ready on M0 expressway between M6 and M7, however, only 2×2 lanes are open for traffic.


Source: attus.hu; Click for large picture


Source: attus.hu; Click for large picture


Source: attus.hu; Click for large picture


----------



## cinxxx

I'm guessing the best option to travel between M1-M5 is still through Budapest and not on M0?


----------



## JackFrost

Attus said:


> Both carriageways are now ready on M0 expressway between M6 and M7, however, only 2×2 lanes are open for traffic.


did they open the third lanes at M6 interchange too? i guess they were never ever open since inaugurating M6 interchange 4 years ago...


----------



## .andy.

cinxxx said:


> ^^
> Romanian driver style is bad in general.
> The thing is if you want to get somewhere you have to adapt to it, or you will get nowhere. I don't like it, but that are the facts. I found Hungarian style much better and civilized, not to say about Austrian and German.
> When I drove home in May, after 6 months of Germany I wasn't used with Romanian driving anymore, and I entered Timisoara at rush hour, it was crazy as hell. But after 1-2 days it was OK. And it's said that Timisoara is heaven compared to Bucharest :lol:


My friend, I live in Budapest now, but I lived in Romania for 23 years. Romanian driving is not bad, it's UTTER SHIT! It's partly because the road system in Romania is shit, but partly because of the people's nature. It's hard to explain in detail, but God forbid you should ever, EVER have to drive in Romania. 

P.S. It takes you some 10 hours to get from Nagylak to Bucharest.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
You mentioned you lived in Romania for 23 years, what made you move to Budapest?


----------



## ionutz_08

.andy. said:


> My friend, I live in Budapest now, but I lived in Romania for 23 years. Romanian driving is not bad, it's UTTER SHIT! It's partly because the road system in Romania is shit, but partly because of the people's nature. It's hard to explain in detail, but God forbid you should ever, EVER have to drive in Romania.
> 
> P.S. It takes you some 10 hours to get from Nagylak to Bucharest.


LLLOOOOOLLLL

if I move to germany I'll say that hungarian road sistem and hungarian driving style ARE SHIT HOLES. so zip it man.
sorry for my language but "persons" like this "gentleman" drive me crazy


----------



## cinxxx

I don't think we should continue the off-topic about Romanians, at least not here


----------



## Atza

Jack_Frost said:


> did they open the third lanes at M6 interchange too? i guess they were never ever open since inaugurating M6 interchange 4 years ago...


3rd lanes will be opened on thursday between M6-M7 (with older 3rd lanes at M6 ic)


----------



## vchira

ionutz_08 said:


> LLLOOOOOLLLL
> 
> if I move to germany I'll say that hungarian road sistem and hungarian driving style ARE SHIT HOLES. so zip it man.
> sorry for my language but "persons" like this "gentleman" drive me crazy


Ionutz...keep cool...does it metter wat some guy in some forum thinks of you? of us? just keep cool and let everyones opinion to be spoken. It's better do dialog this way than not at all...even if someone it's maybe a bit to outspoken. :cheers:


----------



## JackFrost

Atza said:


> 3rd lanes will be opened on thursday between M6-M7 (with older 3rd lanes at M6 ic)


good news, thank you. cant hardly wait to test drive it.

traffic jams will begin at km 13 from now on


----------



## Qtya

U/C (new) M0 - Main road 5 interchange...


----------



## Qtya

U/C M3 between Nyíregyháza and Main road 49...

http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._jul


----------



## Qtya

*Part I.*



Qtya said:


> U/C M3 between Nyíregyháza and Main road 49...
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._jul


As I see it, it's up to me than... 

The source of all following pix: 

http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._jul


----------



## Qtya

*Part II.*

Same source:

http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._jul


----------



## JackFrost

Atza said:


> 3rd lanes will be opened on thursday between M6-M7 (with older 3rd lanes at M6 ic)


actually they did not open the third lanes at M6 ic on M0. does somebody know why?

let me take a guess: maybe this is the better way for narrowing the traffic back to 2x2 safely, compared to when it would suddenly narrow from 2x3 to 2x2. and therefore the third lanes here will probably open in a year with section M6-51 (though that would not explain why they didnt open them in direction M6->M7).


----------



## marius_NE

Qtya said:


> Same source:
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/hu/multimedia/M3_Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny_kozotti_szakasz_epitese_-_2012._jul


Do you think that by this time, next year, this stretch of motorway will be finished?


----------



## Qtya

marius_NE said:


> Do you think that by this time, next year, this stretch of motorway will be finished?


It scheduled to be opened in 2012. december or 2013 january.


----------



## Atza

Jack_Frost said:


> actually they did not open the third lanes at M6 ic on M0. does somebody know why?


nif.hu says that it was opened yesterday afternoon

http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/A_Forma_1_elott_elkeszult_a_2x3_sav_1-1_leallosav_az_M7-es_es_az

(i couldn't find any other article about it though in fact it is the first hungarian 2x3 section since 1978  )


----------



## Qtya

Atza said:


> (i couldn't find any other article about it though in fact it is the first hungarian 2x3 section since 1978  )


What about M7 between the capitol and Székesfehérvár? :dunno:


----------



## Atza

Qtya said:


> What about M7 between the capitol and Székesfehérvár? :dunno:


that's only 2+3...


----------



## JackFrost

Atza said:


> nif.hu says that it was opened yesterday afternoon


these guys say its still closed. 

http://forum.index.hu/Article/showArticle?t=9013571&la=119375699

anyway, ill be there in approximetaly 3 hours and ill check


----------



## JackFrost

Jack_Frost said:


> anyway, ill be there in approximetaly 3 hours and ill check


yeah, third lane is definately closed...
apart from that, a very good road. finally.


----------



## kofy

The third lane is open from today even at the M6 ic. So 2x3(+1) lane and 100km/h vmax on the south part of M0 between the M7 and M6.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When was M1 > M7 widened to 2x3 lanes?


----------



## Atza

ChrisZwolle said:


> When was M1 > M7 widened to 2x3 lanes?


1977-78

(if You mean the common Budaörs section)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh I meant the M1 to M7 section of M0.


----------



## Atza

M7 in the middle of the '70s










notice the differece between the two tracks:

The right side was the first in construction with double concrete shoulder and 0,75 m white concrete lines,
this older track was repaved by 14 cm asphalt 11 years after it's construction because of it's poor quality.
The left track successed better, got asphalt pavement only in the early 2000's.


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> Oh I meant the M1 to M7 section of M0.


it was not, it is still narrow 2x2 without shoulders. appearently it will be the last section to be widened to 2x3, but nobody knows when.


----------



## gramercy

astounding how much standards have changed in just a few decades


----------



## nenea_hartia

@Atza: that is probably the most interesting picture on Highways & Autobahns in a thousand years. Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## x-type

design of reflection markers beside the road hasn't changed from that time


----------



## zsimi80

x-type said:


> design of reflection markers beside the road hasn't changed from that time


Is there any problem with it?


----------



## Atza

nenea_hartia said:


> @Atza: that is probably the most interesting picture on Highways & Autobahns in a thousand years. Thank you! :cheers:


with pleasure, sorry about the photo quality and for my english


----------



## Atza

Collection of old road photos found on Fortepan
Enjoy

1st class main road 7 near Balatonszentgyörgy /taken in the middle of the '50s/
(constructed in 1952-53, 18 cm concrete pavement, width 6,50 m)









1st class main road 8 between Tüskevár and Somlójenő /taken ~1938/
(constructed in 1936-37, 13 cm concrete pavement, width 6,00 m)









2nd class main road 11 near Visegrád /taken ~1940/
(constructed before 1937, asphalt and stone pavement, width 6,00 m)









2nd class main road 47 (today 1st class 41) near Baktalórántháza /taken in the '50s/
(constructed in 1950-51, concrete pavement, width 6,50 m)









2nd class main road 84 near Sümeg /taken around 1970/
(constructed around 1965, asphalt pavement, width 6,00 m)









3rd class main road 215 (Eger-Szilvásvárad-Vadna, today road 2506) near Dédestapolcsány









Road 11 ?


















road 8 Veszprém viaduct (1936-37)









Adony









road opening ceremony in the early '50s









Ferihegy airport expressway at Felsőcsatári köz underpass (1942-44) /photo taken in the early '70s/









other photos (unknown places)













































Road 71 ?









and finally an M7 motorway (just to be ontopic)


----------



## zsimi80

Fantastics pics  Thanks!


----------



## zsimi80

M5 motorway: is there a new type of crashbarrier in the middle of the road? Have they changed it?










Source:


----------



## Atza

zsimi80 said:


> M5 motorway: is there a new type of crashbarrier in the middle of the road? Have they changed it?


yes, it was replaced a month ago


----------



## Verso

Atza said:


>


Turn right for Countess Dracula.  Great photos.


----------



## bogdymol

Great pics! You are 110% *on-topic* with this ones, so you can post more if you want.

:cheers:


----------



## Atza

yes, great photos 

Additional info to understand better the poor road network in Hungary:

number of passenger cars per 1000 inhabitants in *1960*

Sweeden 167
France 125
Germany 83
Italy 40
Hungary 3

_USA 210 (in 1937...)_


----------



## zsimi80

Atza said:


> yes, it was replaced a month ago


I think it is safer than the old one.




M0 motorway. New and old recordings and plans in m1 (Hungarian TV 1) news:


----------



## JackFrost

^^they say western section of M0 should be ready by 2020. does somebody know more about that? when do they start building it?

is it gonna be 2x2(+1) all the way from M1 to 11?


----------



## Atza




----------



## cricric

Qtya said:


> The following motorway and expressway developments are to be launced till 2014 (The government accepted the plan on Tuesday, this week.)
> 
> M2 - expressway (2x2) - between M0 and Vác south - 12,3 km
> M4 - motorway (2x2) - between Üllő and Törökszentmiklós west - 89,8 km
> M4 - motorway (2x2) - between Berettyóújfalu (M35 interchange) and HU/RO border országhatár - 31,2 km
> M8 - expressway (2x2) - between Körmend east - HU/AT border - 29,2 km
> M8 - expressway (2x1) - between Nagykörös south (Main road 441 interchange) and Szolnok west - 34,9 km
> M8/710 - main road (2x1) - between Main road 710 - M7 interchange and Balatonakarattya - 2,8 km
> M15 - motorway (extension to 2x2) - between M1 and HU/SK border kapacitásbővítés - 12,8 km
> M30 - expressway (2x2) - between Tornyosnémeti and HU/SK border - 1,5 km
> M35 - motorway (2x2) - Debrecen (M35 - Main road 4. (current endingpoint)) and Berettyóújfalu (M4) + Main road 4 - Main road 47 Debrecen bypass (2x1) - 24,8 km
> M43 - motorway (2x2) - between Makó and HU/RO border - 22,7 km
> M44 - expressway (65% 2x1, 35% 2x2 (overtaking sections)) - between Kunszentmárton east and Kondoros east - 46,6 km
> M60 - expressway/main road (2x1) - between Main road 58 and Pellérd south-east and Main road 6 interchange - 14,0 km
> M85 - expressway (2x2) - between Győr and Csorna (including Csorna eastern and south-western bypass) - 28,3 km
> M86 - expressway (2x2) - between Csorna and Szombathely - 52,3 km
> 
> ^^These developments are still to be financed by the 2007-2013 EU budget, so these projects are to be accounted for by 12/31/2015 the latest.
> 
> IMO Projects likely to start (tender or tender+construction) this year with green.
> 
> Just to add it up:
> 
> motorways = 145,8 km + 12,8 km widening to motorway
> expressway (2x2) = 139,91 km
> expressway (2x1) = 81,99 km


Hello guys!

Can you tell me please which projects do have in plan? I'm interested those motorways that will connect the Romanian motorwayss with your motorway system.

There is a map where Szolnok bypass, Nyíregyháza-Vásárosnamény and Mako-Nagylak are marked as under construction. 

There are also some sections of M4, Debrecen-RO border and from M5 to Bekescsaba planned.


Under the current economic circumstance which are the feasible projects that could start in the near future?


----------



## aswnl

I've been two weeks on holiday in Hungary - and it was great.
Thank you Hungarians for the very nice stay !

Just a picture I took on the road from Csákvár to Környe, near Majk-Puszta:


----------



## aswnl

Atza said:


> Adony


Was Sztálinváros the name of Dunaújváros after WW-II ?


----------



## Corvinus

aswnl said:


> Was Sztálinváros the name of Dunaújváros after WW-II ?


before 1951: Dunapentele
1951-1961: Sztálinváros
after 1961: Dunaújváros


----------



## Atza

aswnl said:


> I've been two weeks on holiday in Hungary - and it was great.
> Thank you Hungarians for the very nice stay !
> 
> Just a picture I took on the road from Csákvár to Környe, near Majk-Puszta:


 crashing airplanes

Glad to hear your nice trip, what was your route?

No country on earth is rich enough to afford the luxury of poor roads: Hungary is


----------



## Atza

aswnl said:


> Was Sztálinváros the name of Dunaújváros after WW-II ?


Variations

1943









1950









1956









1959









1963









bonus...


----------



## Atza

Atza said:


> bonus...


Hotel Aranycsillag (1952, Socialist realism):









Sorry about offtopic


----------



## gramercy

aswnl said:


> Just a picture I took on the road from Csákvár to Környe, near Majk-Puszta:


good one, I use that road regularly on my Tb-Szfv runs, good quality and scenery

there is a small airport there for small planes with a grass runway

--

atza's collection is really something


----------



## Zagor666

I´am done,this is the first thread i have completed :cheers: lets celebrate that with my favourite picture from the past 268 pages :cheers: and a good driving song :cheers:



toomee said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUVJvA2Jctw


----------



## YU-AMC

Zagor666 said:


> I´am done,this is the first thread i have completed :cheers: lets celebrate that with my favourite picture from the past 268 pages :cheers: and a good driving song :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUVJvA2Jctw


I know that Austrian Serbs transit via Hungary to Serbia. What about German crew? I think it should be faster by going this way besides HR/SLO. Correct?


----------



## DammianBB

Picture Zagor666, 
What is the meaning information below : 98 10km ?


----------



## cinxxx

DammianBB said:


> Picture Zagor666,
> What is the meaning information below : 98 10km ?


Exit 98 in 10km.
With 98 the km number is represented (like Austria too) and not an incrementation like in Germany for example.


----------



## DammianBB

cinxxx said:


> Exit 98 in 10km.
> With 98 the km number is represented (like Austria too) and not an incrementation like in Germany for example.


OK THX


----------



## x-type

i had no idea that Dunaujvaros was known as Sztalinvaros for 10 years


----------



## cinxxx

x-type said:


> i had no idea that Dunaujvaros was known as Sztalinvaros for 10 years


Did every Eastern Block country have (for a short time even) a Stalin City?


----------



## sallae2

^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_places_named_after_Joseph_Stalin


----------



## Zagor666

YU-AMC said:


> I know that Austrian Serbs transit via Hungary to Serbia. What about German crew? I think it should be faster by going this way besides HR/SLO. Correct?


Well,i drive thru Slovenia and Croatia but not because it is faster but because i feel like home when i cross the Austrian/Slovenian border :cheers:
Maybe next time i drive thru Hungary to remember the old times cause my father in the 80´s almost every time drived thru hungary,mostly the route Subotica-Kiskunhalas-Dunaföldvar-Dunaujvaros-Szekesfehervar-Györ-Border and 2 or 3 times the Route over Sombor-Baja,he thought he was clever and drived thru Hungary to avoid the traffic jam on the Ljubljana-Beograd route but imo that was a mistake.A few times he drives over Graz-Maribor and the Podravska Magistrala and that imo was the best way.Anyway,if i drive thru Hungary,now that the M6 exists i will be taking the route Sombor-Baja-Szekszard to Budapest cause i live in a small village near Novi Sad and if i want to take the motorway i have to drive back to Novi Sad,thru the City and so on,in that time i can be in Odzaci allready.And the motorway route is longer cause the road goes thru Szeged and not directly from Subotica to Budapest and i have something new to watch :cheers:


----------



## gramercy

Qtya said:


> And of course the intensity of road developments dropped too.


yea, that too.... :|


----------



## tfd543

Do anybody know when the section of the m0 between m5 and m6 including the new road is finished ???


----------



## pt640

tfd543 said:


> Do anybody know when the section of the m0 between m5 and m6 including the new road is finished ???


^^
next summer/autumn


----------



## pt640

+ first 3km of M25 U/C
i want to publish this in a before/after video, but you can not wait :lol:

map: http://goo.gl/WfbH7


----------



## tfd543

maybe they will aim to finish it before the summer holiday (high season) ?? 

is it still a guess between summer and autumn 2013 ?


----------



## Atza

pt640 said:


> + first 3km of M25 U/C
> i want to publish this in a before/after video, but you can not wait :lol:
> 
> map: http://goo.gl/WfbH7


wow thanks 

here is an overview plan:
http://roads.attus.hu/road_plans/m25.jpg


----------



## luckyluk

^^ Can you tell us a bit more about it? It does not look like a freeway, e.g. it goes right in the middle of a village.


----------



## BND

^^ The M25 will be an expressway linking the county seat Eger with the M3 motorway. The first section you can see on the video is between main road 3 and Maklár, and is built by upgrading the current secondary road. You can see on the map posted by Atza, that the expressway will bypass Maklár and Andornaktálya villages, and will follow a new route till Eger. The first section lasts until the future intersection to Maklár, marked by a black dot on the map, and that is where the construction stops on the video. :cheers:


----------



## pt640

probably the most expensive motorway section in Hungary

map: http://goo.gl/jcwYA


----------



## Kese

^^And one of the most spectacular ones as well. :cheers:


----------



## gramercy

egy élmény


----------



## zsimi80

Thanks for this movie


----------



## nenea_hartia

@ *pt640*: great video, thanks!


----------



## pt640

thanks guys! i will continue with M7 Székesfehérvár -> Budapest, the only 3 lane motorway section in Hungary


----------



## CasperCriss

Wonderful video! Beautiful motorway, the tunnels are just awesome.


----------



## Jackarta

hmmm


----------



## Jackarta

pt640 said:


> probably the most expensive motorway section in Hungary
> 
> map: http://goo.gl/jcwYA


How much did it cost?


----------



## geogregor

Jackarta said:


> How much did it cost?


Not too many tunnels? In Poland or in the US they would replace at least two of them with trenches. 
Something like this:
A1 in the south of Poland









Or something like in the US, but that might be too much 









Were there some environmental reasons for so many short and not so deep tunnels?


----------



## SeanT

Szekszárd-Bóly-Pécs (81Km) 266 Milliard HUF 0.95 Milliard €


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bargain


----------



## Kese

geogregor said:


> Not too many tunnels? In Poland or in the US they would replace at least two of them with trenches.
> Something like this:
> A1 in the south of Poland
> 
> Or something like in the US, but that might be too much
> 
> 
> Were there some environmental reasons for so many short and not so deep tunnels?



Trenches were no option at the time because the ground consisits of loess here.


----------



## RawLee

SeanT said:


> Szekszárd-Bóly-Pécs (81Km) 266 Milliard HUF 0.95 Milliard €


266 billion/81 km is 3,28 billion/km, just to be precise.


----------



## geogregor

Kese said:


> Trenches were no option at the time because the ground consisits of loess here.


I see, thanks.



RawLee said:


> 266 billion/81 km is 3,28 billion/km, just to be precise.


950mln Euros? For 81km with all those tunnels? That's actually quite cheap.


----------



## eusimcity4

*Hungary Road 710 and M7*






*Hungary M70*


----------



## i15

meanwhile in Hungary  http://9gag.com/gag/5451362


----------



## gramercy

between hell and a cul de sac, miskolc seems like a good destination


----------



## pt640

then, if you don't mind my M7 version 

map: http://goo.gl/Gksaq


----------



## SeanT

We do not mind, at all.:lol:


----------



## gramercy

just for the edification of our foreign friends: by the end of 2013 over 1200 kms of the *tertiary* interurban roads [the category below main roads connecting the villages] will be rebuilt, at a cost of just above 300k EUR/km

to put that into perspective, we have ~20k kms of these kinds of roads, so that's 5% renovated in just a year or so

on the other hand, just from the gas tax, they could do 100% in 4 years.......and believe you me, they need that


----------



## Qtya

i15 said:


> meanwhile in Hungary  http://9gag.com/gag/5451362


http://www.hellenergy.hu/


----------



## cinxxx

Qtya said:


> http://www.hellenergy.hu/


From the link:
Alexandra Stan put a spell on Hungary


----------



## Kese

eusimcity4 said:


> *Hungary Road 710 and M7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hungary M70*


Nice vids. It seems to me it is high time we upgraded M70 to 2x2 all the way.


----------



## Kese

^^ Imo they have screwd up Rd 710 big time. The road has a bloody throat as it is now. Overpasses are too narrow for future development, direct connection to M7 is missing, + it should end in Rd 8 (or M8) at the other end.


----------



## JackFrost

Kese said:


> Nice vids. It seems to me it is high time we upgraded M70 to 2x2 all the way.


fully agree. and luckily almost the half of M70 is already in 2x2.


----------



## pt640

map: http://goo.gl/uXPPu


----------



## davyl

^^Thank you pt640 for this wonderful trip on M0. It looks great and you can go with 100 km/h on some sections.

Do you know (or anyone else) when this section of M0 will be (finally) finished?


----------



## Man.Utd

Zagor666 said:


> Well,i drive thru Slovenia and Croatia but not because it is faster but because i feel like home when i cross the Austrian/Slovenian border :cheers:


But you avoid that Slovenian/Croatian border there is no passport control at Austrian/Hungarian border so you win big time and you only pass the Horgos border between Szeged and Subotica. Anyway since 2013 there will be no more control at this border since Croatia is entering in EU. But it also depends via SLO-HR you also avoid big cities like Wien and Budapest. 

Zagreb and Ljubljana are not so crowded than Austria and Hungary at least that's what i felt.


----------



## mcarling

Man.Utd said:


> Anyway [from] 2013 there will be no more control at this border since Croatia is entering in EU.


Croatia will join the EU on 1 July 2013, but will not join the Schengen Area before 2015.

Source: http://www.croatiantimes.com/news/G...25617/Croatia_plans_to_enter_Schengen_in_2015


----------



## JackFrost

wow. 2 years after joining eu would be a record. hungary needed nearly 4 years to gain full schengen membership.


----------



## venom82

I read early this year about new vehicle license plates in Hungary (with area code) and plans of the government to introduce them this year? What`s the current situation about this?


----------



## Attus

venom82 said:


> I read early this year about new vehicle license plates in Hungary (with area code) and plans of the government to introduce them this year? What`s the current situation about this?


The project is 'sleeping'. Once in a while it comes, people are speaking about it, and then the plan disappears again.


----------



## slavek24

Hello friends!
What's the matter with you?


----------



## van_allen78

Could anybody write for us if the Nyiregyhaza-Vasarosnameny motorway section is ready /if not when shall be ? in the same time , is it tendered or is U/C the projected Vaja - Csengersima ( Szatmar-Pete) expressway ? Thank You.


----------



## JackFrost

nyiregyháza-vaja section is ready in january 2013
vaja-vásárosnamény section is being tendered currently for the at least 50th time
and we dont know anything about M49 -> vaja-csengersima, it is planned to be built until 2020 to kocsord, and until 2027 to ro border...


----------



## Kese

^^ Well, the Vaja section you can take for a fact now, but I would not take the long term plans too seriouly. Once the present government of Hungary is gone things might change rapidly. Othervise it is some kind of a vicious circle, the economic development would necessitate the freeway in the region, (Szatmárnémeti, Nagybánya), but without one there is no economic development. Still I hope the opening of the Vaja leg of this corridor is good news for you guys in your beautiful city, and as far as the rest is concerned: well, that is what EU is good for, is it not?


----------



## van_allen78

Kese said:


> ^^ Well, the Vaja section you can take for a fact now, but I would not take the long term plans too seriouly. Once the present government of Hungary is gone things might change rapidly. Othervise it is some kind of a vicious circle, the economic development would necessitate the freeway in the region, (Szatmárnémeti, Nagybánya), but without one there is no economic development. Still I hope the opening of the Vaja leg of this corridor is good news for you guys in your beautiful city, and as far as the rest is concerned: well, that is what EU is good for, is it not?


you are right .Thanks a lot.


----------



## albiman

You should also build M30 to Slovakian border from Miskolc. It would be very useful


----------



## hegyaljai

M30 from Miskolc to Slovakian border is no priority. No argument for it!


----------



## i15

bypass of Szikszo and repavement of road n.3 would be enough


----------



## Atza

i15 said:


> bypass of Szikszo and repavement of road n.3 would be enough


Road 3 (Nyékládháza-Tornyosnémeti 62 km) was reconstructed (repaved) in the last years.


----------



## i15

Atza said:


> Road 3 (Nyékládháza-Tornyosnémeti 62 km) was reconstructed (repaved) in the last years.


Novajidrany-Tornyosnemeti used to be great road, but it was damaged during flood in 2010, there are 2 short stretches with more serious damage and 60km/h limit


----------



## Atza

Autumn scene on road 5


----------



## x-type

2 questions:

1. which sections of which national roads have 110 km/h speed limit?
2. what is current progress of M0? is it planned to be 3+3 at whole lenght, or some sections will be 2+2?


----------



## pt640

x-type said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. which sections of which national roads have 110 km/h speed limit?
> 2. what is current progress of M0? is it planned to be 3+3 at whole lenght, or some sections will be 2+2?


1: http://internet.kozut.hu/utinform/Lapok/sebessegkorlatozas.aspx

2: 
M1-M7 2*3 temporary cancelled due to a ppp bankrupt
M7-M6 2*3 ready
M6-M5 2*3 (include new sectoion 51-M5) u/c, next summer will be ready
M5-M31 prepared for 2*3, but now 2*2 still enough for years
M31-11 2*2 now, not prepared for 2*3
future main road 11-M10 2*2 section construction maybe start in 2-3 years, with a 2km and 4km long tunnels
future M10-M1 section on the drawing board now, nobody knows the starting time, but it will very expensive, because heavy terrain
and a circle come full


----------



## x-type

thanks.


why is road 710 excluded from 110 km/h programme? i drove there quite fast without any problems.


----------



## JackFrost

dont look for logic in it. we dont like logic in hungary...


----------



## pt640

x-type said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> why is road 710 excluded from 110 km/h programme? i drove there quite fast without any problems.


it is an old map from 2008, and road 710 opened after it


----------



## BND

^^ some sections are missing, like from main roads 3, 47, 610, 89, etc.


----------



## x-type

pt640 said:


> it is an old map from 2008, and road 710 opened after it


but anyway there is speed limit 90 km/h as far as I remember


----------



## JackFrost

i wasnt joking when i said its no logic in it. this was discussed not so long ago here, and this is what Atza replied to my question regarding this:



Atza said:


> You are right in speed limits, full chaos and expressway cathegory is misinterpreted.
> 
> There are:
> - 2x1 main roads with at-grade intersections on 100 km/h (eg. 1, 89, 117, 405),
> - the same on 110 km/h (3, 67, 710),
> - 2x2 main roads with at-grade intersections on 100 km/h (8, 47),
> - the same on 110 km/h (3, 4, 8)
> - 2x1 expressways on 90 km/h (M2, M15)
> - 2x2 expressway on 80 km/h (M0)
> - 2x1 expressways on 110 km/h (M9, M19, 61)
> - *2x2 expressways on 110 km/h but not signed M-road (4 - future M4)*
> - *2x2 M-roads signed only priority road /not expressway/ (M85, M86)* *but 110 km/h!*
> 
> ???
> 
> And please tell me any practical difference between this two notations:
> 
> *Road 3 /M3-Gyöngyös/ before 2008:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The same road since 2008:*


so the reason for 90 km/h on road 710 is: just because. really.


----------



## Atza

x-type said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. which sections of which national roads have 110 km/h speed limit?


----------



## Atza

Jack_Frost said:


> i wasnt joking when i said its no logic in it. this was discussed not so long ago here, and this is what Atza replied to my question regarding this:
> 
> 
> 
> so the reason for 90 km/h on road 710 is: just because. really.


road 710 was 110 km/h in June (is it decreased?)


----------



## x-type

Atza said:


> road 710 was 110 km/h in June (is it decreased?)


maybe they have risen it. i drove it when it was almost brand new (2008 or 2009)


----------



## Atza

x-type said:


> maybe they have risen it. i drove it when it was almost brand new (2008 or 2009)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95811295&postcount=5424

all of speed limits can be seen (eg. 01:25)


----------



## mcarling

It looks like only a section of the M7 is 2x3. Are there any plans to upgrade any other sections of motorway to 2x3?


----------



## BND

^^ actually it is 2+3, between Székesfehérvár and M0. There are 3 lanes only in direction Budapest.


----------



## bogdymol

One question for the Hungarian users of SSC: I want to avoid Budapest bypass (M0 south) next friday on my way to Vienna, so I was thinking at going through the city. I found a decent route through Budapest, but my question is if I am allowed to take a left turn here (where is that white point).

And one more thing: picture of u/c M43 taken from Romania (right at the border):









http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=2.msg12594#msg12594


----------



## gramercy

bogdymol said:


> if I am allowed to take a left turn here


far as i know yes

but i would go this way


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> I found a decent route through Budapest, but my question is if I am allowed to take a left turn here (where is that white point).


Definitely Yes. 
However, I'd suggest the same route that Gramercy did. And road direction signals show the same (after the bridge, I mean), so that it's easy to follow that route.


----------



## cinxxx

^^+1
I did the same


----------



## Attus

mcarling said:


> It looks like only a section of the M7 is 2x3. Are there any plans to upgrade any other sections of motorway to 2x3?


At present M7 between Székesfehérvár and M0 is 2+3, M1-M7 is 2×3 (partially 3+4), M0 between M7 and M6 is 2×3. Any other motorways are 2×2. There're plans to widen M1 between Tatabánya and M0 to 2×3, bot no official decision was made (actually there's no money for such projects).


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> And one more thing: picture of u/c M43 taken from Romania (right at the border):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=2.msg12594#msg12594


The last secion of M43 between Makó and Nagylak is supposed to be u/c by now, so we must be seeing the signs of the earthworks on this photo.


----------



## Falusi

Brand new and great quality, detailed Google Maps in Hungray!!! Even the 4-5 digit road numbers are signed now, and everything seems to be up to date!


----------



## Qwert

Falusi said:


> Brand new and great quality, detailed Google Maps in Hungray!!! Even the 4-5 digit road numbers are signed now, and everything seems to be up to date!


Google updated its maps in 10 European countries: http://google-latlong.blogspot.sk/2012/12/building-better-map-of-europe.html


----------



## JackFrost

new section of M3 will not open most probably in january, because of the delayed construction of a road maintenance depot near ófehértó. the road itself is finished. opening maybe in may 2013...

hno:


----------



## Pascal20a

*M3 between Nyiregyhaza - Vaja*

Hy!!

When is the Motorway M3 in Hungary between Nyiregyhaza and Vaja opened? Do you have video of the construction of the M3 between Nyiregyhaza and Vaja?


----------



## JackFrost

it was the nyiregyháza-vaja section i was talking about in my previous post. 
it opens in may 2013. reason: a missing "utility shed" beside the road.


----------



## Pascal20a

*ok*

i have heard it will be opened this december!!
i also come from austria. i come from linz.


----------



## JackFrost

yeah, until yesterday we also believed so, when appearently somebody discovered that a maintenance depot is missing, and inaugurating the road would not be safe without it. (lets skip the fact now that the road is already delayed by one year, since it was supposed to open in november 2011 originally...) :nuts:

i am hungarian, but anyway, pfüat gott!


----------



## gramercy

wild geese will be free to use the icy surface to land on

but the 1-2000 trucks and 3-5000 pkws expected to "use" it in the next decade or so will have to "wait" for some oligarch to skim a couple of euros hufs off the top


----------



## Pascal20a

does anybody have actual photos of the Motorway M3???


----------



## luckyluk

You mean the new section? I would like to see some, too.


----------



## BND

Unfortunately the National Infrastructure Developer (NIF) has not updated their gallery since July, and we neither have any forumers from the Hungarian Far East, nor anyone among us had business there to take some photos. There aren't any new pictures or videos from news sites either. Most probably we will have to wait until the inauguration, spring 2013.


----------



## Atza

"Hungarian Far East"  yes


----------



## Pascal20a

which parts of the hungarian motorways wil opened this year??


----------



## RKC

Falusi said:


> Brand new and great quality, detailed Google Maps in Hungray!!! Even the 4-5 digit road numbers are signed now, and everything seems to be up to date!


I really don't get this, they say around Balaton it was updated, but Köröshegy viaduct is shown as under construction, although it was opened in 2007!!! So where's the big update??


----------



## BND

^^ the maps were updated, not the satellite images.


----------



## Pascal20a

when the satelite maps will be updated??


----------



## RKC

BND said:


> ^^ the maps were updated, not the satellite images.


oh, pfff, lol 

thnx

ps.: not everything was updates obviously as google maps still keeps messing up the maps i try to make for my videos:

for example: http://goo.gl/MuAYc
this is clearly not the way to go from A to B as you can just turn right into Henger str., but GM has no idea


----------



## Nordic20T

Today I read in the Austrian media, that Kapsch can't introduce "a new toll system" till the first of July 2013 in Hungary. 
What kind of toll system is that? Is it for cars or trucks? Can you give me any further info about it? Thanks!

EDIT: Just found this article. Any newer info?


----------



## Pascal20a

which will be the next exits of M3 and will be stand on the direction board of the new M3 (Vasarosnameny, Berehove (UA), Zahony)???


----------



## BND

^^ There will be 3 new exits (Magy, Ófehértó and main road 49 near Őr). We haven't seen the signage yet, most probably Vásárosnamény and Mukacheve (UA) will be the control cities.



Nordic20T said:


> Today I read in the Austrian media, that Kapsch can't introduce "a new toll system" till the first of July 2013 in Hungary.
> What kind of toll system is that? Is it for cars or trucks? Can you give me any further info about it? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Just found this article. Any newer info?


Electronic toll (GPS based) will be introduced for trucks on 1.7.2013. The tender was won by Getronics (35 billion HUF). Other competitors were China International Corporation, T-Systems and Kapsch. The contract will be signed on the 27th December. :cheers:

Article in Hungarian:
http://index.hu/gazdasag/2012/12/15/35_milliardert_fog_epulni_az_e-utdijrendszer/


----------



## Nordic20T

Thanks BND. So nothing new I have to worry about - at least at the moment...


----------



## Pascal20a

when we will be see the signage shown?? And will be the part between ör and Vasarosnameny opened??


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody have a info about it??


----------



## Falusi

M3 will open most likely in the end of January with this temporary setup at Nyíregyháza-east exit:









The motorway is done, the problem is that they forget to include into the tender to finish the last 200 m of the previously made motorway section, which means that in the main carriageways the paint and the crashbarriers ara missing, so for a short period the traffic will go trough the collector-distibutor lanes (it"s not a big problem, not much traffic is expected here). The other matter is that the motorway engineerig facility at Ófehértó is still not ready, so the will use the man road maintainer's facility at Nyíregyháza until it will be ready in June-July.

We have one picture of the signage yet:










@Singidunum

There is a long term plan for that expressway/motorway
M47 expressway will connect Szeged with Berettyóújfalu and M35 motorway will connect Debrecen with Berettyóújfalu.
Construction of M35 can start in the next 5 years, while M47 is not that important and it is a project for after 2028.
You can see a map here for what (better resolution) are planned and when.


----------



## zsimi80

new section of M3, still closed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmmm. Munkács is better known as the city of Mukachevo in Ukraine. Apparently Szatmárnémeti is Satu Mare. I doubt whether people not known to the area understand that.


----------



## Pascal20a

ok thanks a lot for the pic. Why doesnt stand berehove on the signane??


----------



## Pascal20a

when is the motorway m3 then finished, when will be the motorway cross by vaja will be built and will be the part to Vasarosnameny will be opened??


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> I know, but I thought the border crossing was called 'Mohács'. Then why isn't there Udvar on the sign?


because M6 will touch border at Ivándárda


----------



## Atza

Pascal20a said:


> atza where stand this signage on the first picture of your post??


It stands on M31 (but that one is not my photo).


----------



## Atza

x-type said:


> isn't it Мукачеве in original?


that's right, Мукачево is Russian... :nuts:


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> isn't it Мукачеве in original?





> There are many different ways to name Mukacheve. In Ukrainian it is usually spelled as Mukacheve while Мукачів (Mukachiv) is sometimes also used in Ukrainian.[3] Its name in Rusyn is either spelled Мукачево (Mukachevo) or Мукачово (Mukachovo), also Mukachevo is also a Russian transliteration Russian: *Мукачево as well as a name adopted by the local authorities and portrayed on the city's coat of arms*. Other names are Hungarian: Munkács; Romanian: Muncaci, Munceag; Polish Mukaczewo; Slovak and Czech: Mukačevo; German: Munkatsch; Yiddish: מונקאטש, Munkatsh, Minkatsh.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukachevo#Name










I guess their local Ukrainian dialect is more important to them than Standard Ukrainian. As if we called Ljubljana "Lublana" or sth like that.


----------



## gramercy

Atza said:


> perhaps the word "vignette" is
> 
> You know what i mean, Munkács and Szatmárnémeti should be also written in Ukrainian and Romanian.
> 
> Like these signs:


ah
ok


----------



## Pascal20a

how much kilometers are mukacheve away from vaja??


----------



## JackFrost

77

google maps is your friend.


----------



## Pascal20a

google maps are much better than nokia maps


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> because M6 will touch border at Ivándárda


Btw, it's 96 km from that sign to Osijek, not just 75 km.


----------



## BND

Verso said:


> I know, but I thought the border crossing was called 'Mohács'. Then why isn't there Udvar on the sign?


Because Hungary is not Poland


----------



## Verso

^ Border crossings are always on Hungarian signs.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> Btw, it's 96 km from that sign to Osijek, not just 75 km.


:dunno:
it might be 75 km up to exit Osijek when M6/A5 will be finished. who knows.

edit: yes, that's it. M6/M60 is at km 192, border crossing will be at km 212. from border crossing to exit Osijek there will be 29,6 km. and from the place which you've indicated to M6/M60 there are some 27 km. so it makes more or less 75 km. Myth confirmed


----------



## Broccolli

^^
Great 




Verso said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukachevo#Name
> 
> I guess their local Ukrainian dialect is more important to them than Standard Ukrainian. As if we called Ljubljana "Lublana" or sth like that.


Ok little bit oftopic... i dont understand why is called "L*j*ubl*j*ana", because no one in Ljubljana (or in Slovenia in that matter) says Ljubljana but always and only "Lublana"..lets rename our Capital once for all :cheers:


----------



## Corvinus

Broccolli said:


> Ok little bit oftopic... i dont understand why is called "L*j*ubl*j*ana", because no one in Ljubljana (or in Slovenia in that matter) says Ljubljana but always and only "Lublana"..lets rename our Capital once for all :cheers:


I would have guessed pronunciation is rather [Jubjana] and not [Lublana]. You learn sth new every day :nuts:


----------



## Verso

Corvinus said:


> I would have guessed pronunciation is rather [Jubjana] and not [Lublana]. You learn sth new every day :nuts:


Don't say [jubjana]. Please.  It's [lʲubˈlʲana]. I know "ly" is pronounced [j] in Hungarian, but what about "lj"? For example in Ljubljana, or in Sátora*lj*aújhely. Wikipedia says [ˈʃaːtorɒ*j*ːɒ.uːjhɛj], so it's the same as "ly" [j]?


----------



## JackFrost

its actually pronounced "sátorajjaújhej" in hungarian. not easy with all those languages, in austria they always say sombatheli, cahoni(=záhony ), gjör...


----------



## Verso

Jack_Frost said:


> its actually pronounced "sátora*jj*aújhej" in hungarian.


So that's what they meant with the colon after "j" (j. I thought it was strange after a consonant.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Jack_Frost said:


> ...cahoni(=záhony )...


Where "c" in Hungarian is pronounced as "ts". The pronouncement in Romanian for "Cahoni" is "Kahoni".


----------



## JackFrost

^^isnt europe a wonderful place?


----------



## scurt/2

nenea_hartia said:


> Where "c" in Hungarian is pronounced as "ts". The *pronouncement* in Romanian for "Cahoni" is "Kahoni".


Did you actually mean "pronunciation"?


----------



## Kese

^^

©2013 Sanoma Media Budapest Zrt
Sanoma Media Netherlands groep


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> It's official for a couple of days now, but it hasn't been posted in the international thread yet.
> 
> So here it comes!
> 
> The new stretch of the M3 till the future M49 junction opens for traffic tomorrow.


The ominous section of M3 was opened for traffic at 12:00 today.

http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Megnyilt_a_forgalom_elott_az_M3-as_uj_szakasza


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will the rest to Vásárosnamény open?


----------



## Verso

Chris, you're so impatient.


----------



## bogdymol

How's the situation going on M43 Mako - Romanian border?


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> When will the rest to Vásárosnamény open?


The next 11 km long section was tendered last October. The contract with the winner supposed to be signed at the end of January...

Thei section was tendered 3 or 4 times already, so seeing is believing...


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> How's the situation going on M43 Mako - Romanian border?


works started last november on that section


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Thank you! Which is the estimated date of opening?


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> How's the situation going on M43 Mako - Romanian border?


According to a newspaper article from the 2nd of January 2013, the National Infrastructure Developer (NIF) already gave way to the constructor, Duna Aszfalt Kft., but the real works arre scheduled to start after the freeze.

http://www.napi.hu/magyar_gazdasag/tobb_nagy_utfejlesztes_kezdodik_2013-ban.541138.html


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Thank you! Which is the estimated date of opening?


09.2014

http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/Orszaghatarig_erhet_az_M43_autopalya


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> ...but the real works arre scheduled to start after the freeze...


The website of the constuctor confirms this.

_A kivitelezés 2013 tavaszán kezdődik meg._ 

(The construction due to start in spring.)

http://dunaaszfalt.hu/tartalom/m43as_autopalya/


----------



## JackFrost

^^ok, thanks.


----------



## MichiH

*M8*

Does anybody have information about status of the future M8 between Körmend and border to Austria?

I've read today that planning(!) is tendered? On the other hand this section should be completed until 2016!?


----------



## Road_UK

Austrian radio Ö3 had reported large tailbacks between Vienna and the Hungarian border on the A4. This is due to the fact that every vehicle has to carry snow chains upon entering Hungary and they are extensively checking every single vehicle on the border. Vehicles with no snow chains are being turned around. Also there is a lorry ban on the M1 between border and Budapest.


----------



## x-type

are really chains obligatory, or winter tyres are enough?


----------



## Road_UK

x-type said:


> are really chains obligatory, or winter tyres are enough?


No. Must have chains. And the amount of vehicles that are refused entry into Hungary is unbelievable, hence the 15 km tailback that it creates in Austria.


----------



## Falusi

Interesting... I only heared about that trucks are not allowed to cross the border.


----------



## Le Clerk

A snowstorm is announced in Hungary for the coming period. This warrants the tough measures to stop the traffic crossing Hungary, because otherwise all these cars and trucks would find themselves stranded in heavy winter conditions.


----------



## RawLee

Check the pics from Vas and Győr counties (next to the border):

http://mno.hu/belfold/riasztas-a-ho-fogsagaban-a-dunantul-1131665


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Austrian media is calling it a "one in 50 year event". A huge dump of snow with high winds, especially in eastern Austria (and presumably much of Hungary).


----------



## bogdymol

Showing the snow chains would be a problem for me at the border... as I have good winter tyres on my car I have never used the snow chains, so I usually keep them in the end of the car's trunk. So if the police wants to see them I have to take out all the luggage from the trunk to get to the chains.


----------



## Road_UK

I have snow chains just in case for in the mountains. Never use them though, as a combination of good winter tyres and 4x4 drive makes me get to my destination no matter where in my mountains.


----------



## x-type

Road_UK said:


> No. Must have chains. And the amount of vehicles that are refused entry into Hungary is unbelievable, hence the 15 km tailback that it creates in Austria.


This is the first time i hear that somebody insists on chains.


----------



## Corvinus

RawLee said:


> Check the pics from Vas and Győr counties (next to the border):
> 
> http://mno.hu/belfold/riasztas-a-ho-fogsagaban-a-dunantul-1131665


Many commenters on that page complain about snowplows not working, stalled vehicles and police sending motorists back.
One comment is internationally legible, "M6 game over".


----------



## panda80

Passed yesterday afternoon through Hungary direction Artand-Debrecen-Miskolc-Putnok and the roads were very good, no snow around and 3 degrees C. I am very happy that I chose this road instead of the common one Nadlac-Szeged-Budapest-Bratislava where I see there were lots of problems, to get from Bucharest to Dresden. I encountered serious snow only on D1 in Czech Republic.


----------



## albiman

And how did you get from Putnok to D1 CZ?


----------



## panda80

albiman said:


> And how did you get from Putnok to D1 CZ?


This way.


----------



## Pascal20a

When does it give pictures of the new M3?? Why not stand the M3 under the Motorways opening around the World?


----------



## i15

panda80 said:


> This way.


Interesting choice to drive through Slovakia instead of Hungary in winter  Did you pay for the short section of R1? Cops often check foreign cars there


----------



## panda80

i15 said:


> Interesting choice to drive through Slovakia instead of Hungary in winter  Did you pay for the short section of R1? Cops often check foreign cars there


I tried to avoid the tolled section but it was impossible as the road from Budca to national route 51 (the small road that goes right near the river) was not possible to drive on due to snow. So I had to return to Zvolen from Budca and buy the vignette. I didn't want to risk and drive on R1 without vignette.


----------



## Falusi

Took these two snowy pictures today morning somewhere between Makó and Mezőhegyes, the snow was melted when we came beck afternoon.


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody drove already on the new M3 and have some photos??


----------



## MichiH

*Which motorways are currently u/c in Hungary?*

Only the M0 and the M43?


----------



## JackFrost

well, M0 will be only an expressway. if we take it by the signage, M43 is the only motorway under construction now.


----------



## MichiH

*Which motorway constructions will start in 2013?*

Only the next section of the M3 extension?


----------



## bewu1

Is new M0 between road 51 and M5 still U/C ?


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
Yes, or at least it's not opened yet.


----------



## Angulo

Jack_Frost said:


> well, M0 will be only an expressway. if we take it by the signage, M43 is the only motorway under construction now.


So how many kilometeres are U/C in Hungary?


----------



## JackFrost

M43: 23,1 km (works will start after winter)
M0 road 51-M5: 6,3 km
M0 widening between M6-road 51: 11 km

thats it.


----------



## mcarling

When it is planned to connect the M6 with the Croatian A5? That should be about 20-25 km on the Hungarian side plus about 25-30 km on the Croatian side.


----------



## JackFrost

maybe after 2020. it has absolutely no priority now. 

M3 vaja-vásárosnamény, 
M4 abony-fegyvernek,
M85 györ-csorna (2x2 expressway)
M86 csorna-szombathely (2x2 expressway)

will be the next sections to be realized. 

hopefully also M0 between road 11-10, and M2 widening dunakeszi-vác will be built in the next years, but i am not sure about these 2 to be honest...


----------



## marius_NE

What about M49? Are there any news?


----------



## cricric

Jack_Frost said:


> maybe after 2020. it has absolutely no priority now.
> 
> M3 vaja-vásárosnamény,
> M4 abony-fegyvernek,
> M85 györ-csorna (2x2 expressway)
> M86 csorna-szombathely (2x2 expressway)
> 
> will be the next sections to be realized.
> 
> hopefully also M0 between road 11-10, and M2 widening dunakeszi-vác will be built in the next years, but i am not sure about these 2 to be honest...


Jack_Frost, are these the priorities of the goverment, or just the priorities?

2. I saw a map where the northern Szolnok bypass was under construction? Is this correct?

3. What about the section from Pilis to Budapest/M0?

Thanks


----------



## JackFrost

marius_NE said:


> What about M49? Are there any news?


it was planned to build the first 28 kms of M49 by 2014. this will certainly not happen. i have no news about this road.



cricric said:


> Jack_Frost, are these the priorities of the goverment, or just the priorities?
> 
> 2. I saw a map where the northern Szolnok bypass was under construction? Is this correct?
> 
> 3. What about the section from Pilis to Budapest/M0?
> 
> Thanks


except M3 from the list above, all have priority. and so does M10 to dorog. M4 is a sad story. no news so far from that section, but i am optimistic it will be built between 2014-2020.


----------



## marius_NE

Jack_Frost said:


> it was planned to build the first 28 kms of M49 by 2014. this will certainly not happen. i have no news about this road.


Thank you, Jack_Frost!


----------



## bewu1

Jack_Frost said:


> M85 györ-csorna (2x2 expressway)
> M86 csorna-szombathely (2x2 expressway)
> 
> will be the next sections to be realized..


Roads 85 /86 are frequently used by Poles driving to Croatia ...

What about motorway connection between Debrecen and Hu/Ro border close to Oradea ?


----------



## JackFrost

extension of M35 is planned to future M4 at berettyóújfalu, but has also no priority. oradea will be connected via M4 with budapest and beyond. using M35/M3 to get from oradea to budapest v.v. makes absolutely no sense, since its a detour of nearly 100 kilometers...


----------



## Nyuszi

This is not quite true. M35 (with the southern bypass of Debrecen) is high on the government's priority list. No wonder the planning process was accelerated (http://iho.hu/hir/ujabb-lepes-az-m35-autopalya-kiepitesere-120502). The only thing slowing the process that the chosen path (northern bypass of Derecske) of the future motorway was taken to court in a disagreement suit by the local landowners and farmers. The story goes back a long time (for Jack: http://www.dehir.hu/hajdu-bihar/uj-nyomvonal-az-m35-os-folytatasanak/2011/08/24/). I assure you, the M35 from Debrecen till Berettyóújfalú (22 km) and from there M4 till the Ro border is high priority for the current government. If everything goes right on schedule the two sections will be tendered in 2014.


----------



## Qtya

Nyuszi is absolutely right.

BTW it's about 50 km of detour in distance, not a 100. 

If you take it into account that compared to the M4 alternative of ~160 km (till Abony), via Debrecen/M35 only the construction of about 50 km of motorway would be needed to connect Northern-Transylvania (RO) and the future A3 Motorway with the Hungarian motorway system, the efforts of pushing forward the previous alternative is quite logical.

I'm not saying the construction of M4 is not as important, though...


----------



## JackFrost

Qtya said:


> Nyuszi is absolutely right.


i didnt say it has no priority for the government. but if you go by traffic volumes, it surely has no priority for our road infrastructure. sorry if i didnt express myself clearly.



Qtya said:


> BTW it's about 50 km of detour in distance, not a 100.


berettyóújfalu-M0/4 interchange is about 285 kms via road 47/M35/M3/M31. the same distance on road 4 is approx 200 kms.



Qtya said:


> If you take it into account that compared to the M4 alternative of ~160 km (till Abony), via Debrecen/M35 only the construction of about 50 km of motorway would be needed to connect Northern-Transylvania (RO) and the future A3 Motorway with the Hungarian motorway system, the efforts of pushing forward the previous alternative is quite logical.


well, apart from the last ~40 kilometers we have a decent motorway connection to transylvania with M3/M35. still, almost every hungarian/romanian uses road 4 instead. and this will certainly not change when extending M35 to berettyóújfalu. as i said, it makes no sense taking M3 for transylvania, except when heading towards satu mare.


----------



## Qtya

Jack_Frost said:


> well, apart from the last ~40 kilometers we have a decent motorway connection to transylvania with M3/M35. still, almost every hungarian/romanian uses road 4 instead. and this will certainly not change when extending M35 to berettyóújfalu. as i said, it makes no sense taking M3 for transylvania, except when heading towards satu mare.


A can't name anyone using Main road 4 instead of M3-M35 when traveling to Northern-Transylvania... :lol: It's a bloody waste of time, money and an absolutely unnecessary risk.


----------



## JackFrost

i think you misunderstood my post.

anyway, i also made a mistake: i considered M0 the only route to bypass budapest, and forgot about the option to go through it. taking M35/M3 from oradea would make me go through budapest and not around it, which would make your +50 kms true instead of my 85 by comparing road 4 with M3/M35 in distance...


----------



## Qtya

Jack_Frost said:


> i think you misunderstood my post.
> 
> anyway, i also made a mistake: i considered M0 the only route to bypass budapest, and forgot about the option to go through it. taking M35/M3 from oradea would make me go through budapest and not around it, which would make your +50 kms true instead of my 85 by comparing road 4 with M3/M35 in distance...


In case of bypassing BUD you are right, but in case of traveling from our capitol let's say that I'am, and that settles it. But in any case I would take the M3/M35 option... :lol:

Nevertheless I'm not a truck driver so I have no idea which of the mentioned two is the more economical solution. Taking the 50-85 km longer route with a steady speed in an e.g. 14 speed Volvo FH Series with a semi-automatic computerized gear change control system, or the shorter route but with constant accelerating and braking... :dunno:

But once again I would take "door number one"! Show me Nr 1!!! :lol:


----------



## JackFrost

i am no truck driver either, but its all about distance here. if M3/M35 would be a good alternative over road 4, people would use it. but traffic volumes show, that they do not. 

and in case of transit traffic, we cant even say that they prefer road 4 so no vignette must be bought, since most of them already have the vignette for M1...


----------



## bogdymol

A friend of mine that lives in Oradea says that he uses M4 for Oradea-Budapest trips because it's faster.


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


> A friend of mine that lives in Oradea says that he uses M4 for Oradea-Budapest trips because it's faster.


Which M4?


----------



## gramercy

building even a half profile from Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu-Nagyvarad is asinine

all that is needed, is bypasses of some of the villages and towns on that particular route, considering the following: 
• traffic volumes are relatively low and do not justify the cost of even a half profile highway, 
• the current alignment of all the local main roads is more or less perfect
• the condition of all the local main roads is excellent (4, 47, 42) considering the resurfacing done recently
• the financial resources available
• the need for capacity ELSEWHERE in the SAME country resulting in MORE return on the invested capital

however, traffic from Budapest-Szolnok DOES justify a full highway which we should have focused on for at least 10 years now, and maybe even a new (half-)bridge is justified at Szolnok on the Tisza, but thereafter only bypasses built as future highway's half profile sections: Fegyvernek, Kenderes, Puspokladany, Barand, Foldes, Mezopeterd and Mikepercs, Sarand, Derecske

this is what is *actually needed* on the M4 and M35 corridors:
full highway: M0-Szolnok
half profile highway: Szolnok-Tisza-Torokszentmiklos
bypasses and main road until RO border
bypasses between Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu


----------



## JackFrost

^^agree, except on that imo M4 should be build full profile all the way to oradea, so everybody could be channeled safely out of hungary. i know this has been discussed several times, but also this family would still be alive when this road was 2x2...

http://minoseg.org/a-gps-okozta-a-karcagi-tragediat-a-4-es-uton


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> A friend of mine that lives in Oradea says that he uses M4 for Oradea-Budapest trips because it's faster.


Which type of teleport is he using?


----------



## panda80

Qtya said:


> Which type of teleport is he using?


I also used once national road 4 from Budapest (coming M1-M0-M5-Albertirsa-road 4) and was quite fast. It was however on a sunday afternoon and I also drove a little over speed limit (65-70/110-115). I think it is a little bit faster but the margin is less than 15 minutes and depends on traffic you encounter on road 4. These 15 minutes will be saved when Debrecen bypass will be build up to national road 47.


----------



## i15

I think that at least Debrecen bypass should be finished, because M35 also provides international connection between Romania and Slovakia


----------



## cricric

Why would you invest in Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu? It's enough just the southern bypass.
Berettyoujfalu-RO border, at least half profile to bypass Berettyoujfalu
Than with the money left you can continue from Szolnok to Fegyvernek.

As far I see when I zoom in, the motorways will be between Abony-Albertirsa on the alignment of road 4, so it will cost less because it won't be necessary to build it from 0.

On M0, the junction is already built.

So I think without a big effort, the section between M0 and Szolnok can be build. In this case, tdrivers from RO border/Bors to Budapest and further will use road4/M4.


----------



## RawLee

You think like a german. You must think like a hungarian. If its not 2x2 motorway, dont build it.


----------



## zol21

szolnok bypass will be built from 0 or road 4 will pe upgraded to M4?
M0 where will be bulid in the N-V ?


----------



## cricric

RawLee said:


> You think like a german. You must think like a hungarian. If its not 2x2 motorway, dont build it.



i don't understand exactly your message,explain yourself please; btw i'm romanian, eventough just 50% :lol:

i looked on google maps and i saw that road 4, where it bypasses abony&co,has also a section of four lanes, so i thought the motorway will be built on that base

he idea is that the motorway 'till szolnok will be cheaper than a motorway started from 0
do you know what traffic is on that section?


----------



## Atza

zol21 said:


> szolnok bypass will be built from 0 or road 4 will pe upgraded to M4?
> M0 where will be bulid in the N-V ?


There were several versions but a brand new alignment is accepted.

http://roads.attus.hu/road_plans/m4_szolnok_atnezeti.jpg


----------



## Atza

Road 354 (road 4 Debrecen bypass, future M40) is to be open for traffic today afternoon.

http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/Csutortok_kora_delutan_megnyilik_a_forgalom_elott_a_4._sz._fout_

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/61038739.jpg


*[E573] [354]*


----------



## Atza

cricric said:


> i don't understand exactly your message,explain yourself please; btw i'm romanian, eventough just 50% :lol:
> 
> i looked on google maps and i saw that road 4, where it bypasses abony&co,has also a section of four lanes, so i thought the motorway will be built on that base
> 
> he idea is that the motorway 'till szolnok will be cheaper than a motorway started from 0
> do you know what traffic is on that section?


I think he said that you are thinking rationally (and of course we all understand your post) but in hungary the political thinking is much more stronger than rational :no:


----------



## cinxxx

Atza said:


> Road 354 (road 4 Debrecen bypass, future M40) is to be open for traffic today afternoon.
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/Csutortok_kora_delutan_megnyilik_a_forgalom_elott_a_4._sz._fout_
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/61038739.jpg
> 
> 
> *[E573] [354]*


Is it just this small stretch between M35 and road 35 in the map or has it reached road 4?
http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/?loc=Debrecen,+33+&+M35+&+354,+Hungary&id=445184


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M35 - route 35 is already open. It's the extension to route 4 near Hajdúhadház.


----------



## Falusi

In this pdf you can see the accepted path of the M4 Szolnok bypass.


----------



## zol21

Falusi said:


> In this pdf you can see the accepted path of the M4 Szolnok bypass.


10x


----------



## Nordic20T

Does anybody know how this junction looks now after the opening of road 354?


----------



## Falusi

Pics of the new byapss:


----------



## bogdymol

Noise barriers in the forest?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like a Polish exclave.


----------



## Falusi

Those are bird-protecting barriers


----------



## RipleyLV

Falusi said:


> Pics of the new byapss:


This beats Polish masterpieces. :applause:


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
... but can't beat Austria!


----------



## RipleyLV

What do you mean?


----------



## gramercy

http://index.hu/video/2013/03/15/hohelyzet_3/


----------



## Kese

ChrisZwolle said:


> That last photo is also Lake Shore Drive in Chicago.


It is very uncivil to include photos that were shot in the USA here. Please stop doing that. hno:


----------



## sallae2

Kese said:


> It is very uncivil to include photos that were shot in the USA here. Please stop doing that. hno:


As it was noted one pic is from facebook page http://www.facebook.com/vorosmartyradio (I do not understand Hungarian, and I don't know why they post there image that turned out to be from Chicago). When was suggested that the image may be from Chicago, I added a note to indicate that.

The other pic from Chicago was posted on Polgár Kriszta twitter https://twitter.com/PolgarKriszta/status/312577851998220289
Again, I didn't know that this image is not from Hungary. And again, when was suggested, that the pic may be from Chicago, I added a note to indicate that.

If I delete these images then I will mess up some other people comments who referred/commented to it (as last pic), that will be non-existent, and the other pic will become the last pic.

Again, it was not my intention to post here images from Chicago. Images were taken from Hungarian web site/twitter. When it become clear that the images are not from Hungary I added a note to indicate that.


----------



## SeanT

*Motorway M1 (Foto:Scanpix)*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sallae2 said:


> Again, I didn't know that this image is not from Hungary.


Don't worry, that's the nature of the internet, unverified data and photos passed along as facts. I won't be surprised if that photo makes it to the front page of some newspapers.


----------



## SeanT

I hope these are from Hungary, The guy has a jacket with "Rendörség" and hungarian policecar on the otherone:lol: or it´s fake!
You never know.


----------



## i15

I don't think they have Skoda Superb in US


----------



## RipleyLV




----------



## Verso

What did Hungary do to upset Zeus?


----------



## Pascal20a

I will drive in the beginning of may to Ukraine over Vienna, Budapest and the new section of the M3. Does construction machines stand then on the new section Vaja - Vasarosnameny in construction?


----------



## Le Clerk

Holy shit!  And I was mad on the 3 ' Celsius "spring" weather in Bucharest with no snow!


----------



## Falusi

I'm currently stucking in the mega jam of M1 for at least 2 and a half hours... The queue kövér about 4 km, I'm currently at the km 111, I expect that I might can be at home to the start of the F1(  ) 

Note: I started to drive at 8.30AM from La Roche-sur-Foron, France trough Tirol, and Austrian B164, at the Hochkönig mountain (1100+ km  )


----------



## Qtya

A few pix of the u/c M0 between Main road 51 and M5:

http://indafoto.hu/mefi69/image/18009503-381d2d2f/545389


----------



## tfd543

Qtya said:


> A few pix of the u/c M0 between Main road 51 and M5:
> 
> http://indafoto.hu/mefi69/image/18009503-381d2d2f/545389


when will it be opnened ?


----------



## i15

and what about 3+3 upgrade of M0 over Danube, will it be finished in summer?


----------



## JackFrost

^^may someone correct me if i am wrong, but we have no clue when they plan to open it. lets hope it will happen this summer, and we can finally forget about this waaay too long nightmare called M0 south.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
So in May when I will visit my home, I should drive through Budapest towards M1


----------



## bogdymol

One important question for the Hungarian forumers: when I bought last time the vignette in Hungary (one month ago) I was told something, and now also a Bulgarian friend confirmed me that he also heard the news: *is it true that starting with July 2013 they will replace the vignette with a toll per km (with toll gates, similar with the motorways in Italy or France)?*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe that is only for trucks - for the time being.


----------



## cinxxx

So that would be similar like in Slovenia?


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe that is only for trucks - for the time being.


On the internet I also found information, but just for trucks. I wanted to know how is the situation for passenger cars.


----------



## sallae2

^^


> Passenger cars and buses will remain subject to the current Eurovignette (E-vignette) system.


http://www.kormany.hu/en/ministry-o...-pay-road-toll-in-a-new-system-from-next-year


----------



## bogdymol

Ok, and one more question: why now the vignette bought at the border can be payed only in Euro? Before I could pay in Forint, Euro & Romanian lei...


----------



## Attus

Correction: this project was not cancelled, however, the first tender for building this system was cancelled, and a new one has not been called yet, so it is hard to believe that it will be started in less then four months. The prime minister said the Hungarian state would build it itself, but nothing has happened for approx. two months. 

So, never say never, but I hardly believe that anything will happen about Hungarian tolls in this year.


----------



## tfd543

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^may someone correct me if i am wrong, but we have no clue when they plan to open it. lets hope it will happen this summer, and we can finally forget about this waaay too long nightmare called M0 south.


I also remember that the deadline should be summer 2013 long time ago, maybe things have changed.


----------



## JackFrost

cinxxx said:


> ^^
> So in May when I will visit my home, I should drive through Budapest towards M1


i'd definitely drive through budapest in may. M0 will not yet be finished by then.


----------



## tfd543

Jack_Frost said:


> i'd definitely drive through budapest in may. M0 will not yet be finished by then.


Can we hope for late summer 2013 or even autumn 2013 ?

which of the segments will be finished fastest:

road 51 - M5

M6 - M5 upgrade (3 X 3)


----------



## Fron

tfd543 said:


> Can we hope for late summer 2013 or even autumn 2013 ?
> 
> which of the segments will be finished fastest:
> 
> road 51 - M5
> 
> M6 - M5 upgrade (3 X 3)


Old track of M6-road 51 section is going to be repaved with concrete as well so I bet 51-M5 section will be ready sooner.


----------



## tfd543

Fron said:


> Old track of M6-road 51 section is going to be repaved with concrete as well so I bet 51-M5 section will be ready sooner.


alright. So which month will it be likely to be finished


----------



## i15

110 km/h limit from SK border towards Miskolc was temporary canceled due to bad road quality. It's not THAT bad, mostly you can drive 80-90, but it should be repaved


----------



## JackFrost

^^you should see the tragic condition of some other hungarian national or secondary roads. most hungarian roads just cant withstand winter.


----------



## Pascal20a

Are new pics of the M3 in direction Nyiregyhaza online?


----------



## i15

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^you should see the tragic condition of some other hungarian national or secondary roads. most hungarian roads just cant withstand winter.


it's similar in SK, because it started to snow very early and it stopped too late (yesterday)

beat this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zm8O_z8Lo8


----------



## JackFrost

holy shit.

i dont know how many percent of hungarian roads should be rebuild (not repaved) immediately, but it must be a lot. 

i am spending eastern with my girlfriend in the city of vác, and believe it or not, that city has *not a single* road in an acceptable condition (at least i didnt find one yet). they should tear down and rebuild every road there. and then lets not talk about the road markings...hno:


----------



## gramercy

i15 said:


> beat this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zm8O_z8Lo8


http://index.hu/belfold/2013/02/21/felallt_a_nemzeti_katyuvalogatott/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

i15 said:


> beat this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zm8O_z8Lo8


My God. Where is that?


----------



## i15

SK road n.15 near Domasa dam, not international, but still used by trucks driving from Poland to Hungary to avoid paying toll


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I took a look at Google Earth and 2012 street view shows the road to be generally in OK condition, just some mediocre stretches at worst. Nothing like you see on that video.


----------



## panda80

National road 43 between Mako and the romanian border is also in very bad condition, and also on national road 4 there are some sections with deep potholes.


----------



## cinxxx

What is the best option from Debrecen to Oradea? A friend that comes from Oradea told me, he uses a secondary road, not the E-Road, since it passes to less villages, although it's not so good quality...


----------



## JackFrost

i think he meant nagykereki - pocsaj - hosszúpályi road. never drove there though, i dont know about the quality, but i can imagine


----------



## cinxxx

Maybe a colleague from the area can tell us how the road is. I will drive there middle of May.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*@cinxxx:* I think you should stick to E79 (main roads 42+47). It's just a very short one hour trip, so don't take your chances on unknown secondary roads.


----------



## zol21

Jack_Frost said:


> i think he meant nagykereki - pocsaj - hosszúpályi road. never drove there though, i dont know about the quality, but i can imagine


I drove there a lot of times, last year twice ,very very low traffic, little bumpy on some parts because of filled potholes , but some parts quite good , not even one pothole all the way long..but this was last summer...


----------



## cinxxx

Can someone still buy the _matrica_ online?


----------



## cougar1989

http://www.tolltickets.com/country/hungary/vignette.aspx?lang=de-DE&mnu=c


----------



## zsimi80

A short recording about new section of M3 (Ófehértó exit)


----------



## Kese

It looks good.


----------



## Qtya

The tender for the construction of the 1st phase (13,4 km 96+055-109+460 km) of the M4 Motorway between Abony and Fegyvernek has been called today morning:

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:118049-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0


----------



## Qtya

Construction of the M43 Makó - Nagylak/RO border (23,1 km) on the Hungarian side has officially begun today, after the foundation stone was laid in the morning.

Scheduled completion date: 09/2014 (other sources says: 12/2014 :dunno

http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/2014_EV_V..._M43_AUTOPALYA


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'd say 6/2015 is more realistic.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'd say 6/2015 is more realistic.


We'll see. The terrian is not complicated at all, and a major risk factor the archaeological excavation is already finished.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, but 1.5 years of construction time, including winter, for a new motorway is extremely short. It's fast even if they finish it by mid-2015. That's only 2 years of construction, most motorway projects require at least 2 - 2.5 years worth of construction.

Poland found out it's impossible to construct a motorway in less than 20 months. Nearly all of their projects with tight schedules were delayed in 2011-2012. It's better to take some more time with construction to avoid expensive repairs on pavement or embankments in the years of operation.


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Construction of the M43 Makó - Nagylak/RO border (23,1 km) on the Hungarian side has officially begun today, after the foundation stone was laid in the morning.
> 
> Scheduled completion date: 09/2014 (other sources says: 12/2014 :dunno
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/2014_EV_V..._M43_AUTOPALYA


The ceremony:

(Credit to Aladar)



Aladar said:


> *Az M43-as autópálya 2014 szeptemberére az országhatárig érhet*


----------



## Qtya

Two new sections of the M4 motorway between Abony and Fegyvernek were tendererd today morning:

M4 motorway Abony-Fegyvernek II. section (109+460-111+800 km sz.) - new motorway bridge over the Tisza river

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:119758-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0

M4 motorway - Abony-Fegyvernek III. section (111+800-125+000 km sz.) 

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:119757-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0


----------



## toomee

*M0 expressway*

M7 -> 5.út






























































































































M0xM51

















































































Road nr. 5.









M0 new section


----------



## piotr71

Those temporary, yellow arrows look more than interesting 
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/toomee78/M0_szelesites_20130411/IMG_1812.jpg/bmi_orig_img/IMG_1812.jpg


----------



## AlexisMD

Qtya said:


> Construction of the M43 Makó - Nagylak/RO border (23,1 km) on the Hungarian side has officially begun today, after the foundation stone was laid in the morning.
> 
> Scheduled completion date: 09/2014 (other sources says: 12/2014 :dunno
> 
> http://www.nif.hu/hu/hirek/2014_EV_V..._M43_AUTOPALYA



What company won ?


----------



## bogdymol

I think Duna Aszfalt (or something like that).


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> I think Duna Aszfalt (or something like that).


You are right, it's Duna Aszfalt Kft.

http://dunaaszfalt.hu/


----------



## Atza

piotr71 said:


> Those temporary, yellow arrows look more than interesting


Yes  These are decal, not painted

btw i love yellow temporary signs

an older colourful one:


----------



## zsimi80

Google street view is available in Hungary.


----------



## cinxxx

zsimi80 said:


> Google street view is available in Hungary.


Great stuff 
Romania is now also almost fully covered, I could find my home and many other places.


----------



## Qtya

According to today's cabinet meeting, the construction of a short M60 stretch (actually Pécs bypass) will start this year (Q4).


----------



## Qtya

M6 will reach the Cro border by 2018.

http://iho.hu/hir/m6-2018-ra-az-orszaghatarig-er-majd-130425


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> M6 will reach the Cro border by 2018.
> http://iho.hu/hir/m6-2018-ra-az-orszaghatarig-er-majd-130425


Is there any junction where the M6 will end? The Croatian A5 will not be completed until 2018.


----------



## Pascal20a

Does you know a actual starting date of the construction of the M3??


----------



## Qtya

MichiH said:


> Is there any junction where the M6 will end? The Croatian A5 will not be completed until 2018.


It's too early to tell, it was a political statement. Lot can happen till 2018. E. g.: We'll have parliamentary elections next May, and the final decision concerning the allocation of the EU funds is scheduled by the end of thos year.


----------



## Qtya

Pascal20a said:


> Does you know a actual starting date of the construction of the M3??


You mean the Vája - Vásárosnamény section? ~ End of next month, but I would say June...


----------



## Qtya

According to the offical press release, the extension of M0 south will be completed by the end of summer and opened some time this September.

- Widened M6-M7 M0 section (6,6 km) was inaugurated 23/08/2012. (+ 3+1 lanes)

Ongoing constructions:

- Widening of M0 section betwenn M6 and Main road 51 (11 km) with two new Danube bridges. (+ 3+1 lanes)
- Completely new motorway between Main road 51 and M5. (6,3 km, 1+3+3+1 lanes)

http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Nyar_vegeig_befejezodik_az_M0_deli_szektor_bovitese


----------



## cricric

^^What about the M4 at Szolnok?


----------



## Qtya

cricric said:


> ^^What about the M4 at Szolnok?


~Q3


----------



## Qtya

Pascal20a said:


> Does you know a actual starting date of the construction of the M3??





Qtya said:


> You mean the Vája - Vásárosnamény section? ~ End of next month, but I would say June...


The construction site was handed over to the constructor today, so as of today M3 between Vája and Vásáronamény is officially under construction.

http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Megkezdodnek_az_elokeszuleti_munkalatok_az_M3_49.sz.fout_Vasaros

http://index.hu/gazdasag/2013/05/01/kozgep_minusz_2_forint_plusz_ketmilliard/


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> The construction site was handed over to the constructor today, so M3 between Vája and Vásáronyamény is officially under construction.
> http://index.hu/gazdasag/2013/05/01/kozgep_minusz_2_forint_plusz_ketmilliard/


Preliminary works are starting now/soon, excavation will start in June 2013, completion date is late 2014, isn't it!?


----------



## Qtya

MichiH said:


> Preliminary works are starting now/soon, excavation will start in June 2013, completion date is late 2014, isn't it!?


Something like that...


----------



## Kese

Off: in Hungarian the place is called Vaja. "Vája" sounds like the heroine of some Soviet melodrama. On.


----------



## Moravian

Nagycenk near Sopron with Széchenyi castle (and park) at the junction of the national roads 84 and 85.


----------



## Moravian

Spa-town Sarvar in West-Hungary:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M3*

I was looking at Open Street Map and noticed the M3 is drawn as turning north, passing west of Vásáronyamény. Is it planned to extend M3 to Záhony? I thought that was to be the M34 with M3 going east to Berehove.

If you look at traffic data it's clear that Záhony / Uzhhorod has the dominant traffic flow of 7.000 vehicles per day. The route 41 border crossing in the direction Berehove carries only 1.200 vehicles per day.


----------



## Verso

This has been explained many times, but again: why would you go from Vásárosnamény to Mukachevo/Lviv/Kiev via Uzhgorod when it's much shorter via Beregovo?


----------



## SturmBeobachter

I had always considered M0 to be the most problematic stretch of route when going from Szeged to Regensburg or further, but now when it's finally about to be widened for good, it's a pleasure driving on the already opened new parts. A good work!


----------



## Qtya

Pascal20a said:


> I have thought the M85 enese - györ is already under construction.


Nope, just starting...


----------



## Kese

The cost of the last stretch of M43 to the Romanian border: a little over 3 bln HUF/km. That is over 10 million Euro/km. The cost of the same freeway on the Romanian side till Arad: 1.13 bln HUF / km. that is about 3.3 million Euro/km. 

I am sorry to write this, but it is just obvious that the corruption level in Hungary is way higher now than that of Romania. It used to be a different story. Our present government and those who support it made this change happen. "Thank you" falks.


----------



## JackFrost

^^ok, tényleg kicsit sok, de: cserébe a milyenken lesznek táblák, nem 50 kilométerenként lesz csp rajta, lesz benzinkút, lesz pihenöhely és vadvédökerités, söt növényzet a mediánban, valamint nem kell 1 év után újraaszfaltozni mint pl az aradi szakaszt.

ott is lopnak, csak ott még a minöség is fos.


----------



## javimix19

Kese said:


> I am sorry to write this, but it is just obvious that the corruption level in Hungary is way higher now than that of Romania. It used to be a different story. Our present government and those who support it made this change happen. "Thank you" falks.


I don't think that, but this discussion is on another forum. Romania has one of the highest level of corruption in Europe (Spain also I Know, I don't like to compare between countries because it's only the way to discuss and I don't want it.)


----------



## cricric

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^ok, tényleg kicsit sok, de: cserébe a milyenken lesznek táblák, nem 50 kilométerenként lesz csp rajta, lesz benzinkút, lesz pihenöhely és vadvédökerités, söt növényzet a mediánban, valamint nem kell 1 év után újraaszfaltozni mint pl az aradi szakaszt.
> 
> *ott is lopnak, csak ott még a minöség is fos*.


:lol:


----------



## Falusi

I've tried to collect the currently ongoing motorway-expressway projects in Hungary:

U/C:
M0: M6 - 51 (11 km)
M0: 51 - M5 (6 km)
M3: Vaja - Vásárosnamény (12 km)
M43: Makó - RO border (23 km)
M86: Szombathely - Vát (9 km)
Σ: 61 km

Contract signed (might be u/c already):
M85: M1 - Enese bypass (7 km)
M85 - M86: Csorna bypass (12,5 km)
Σ: 19,5 km

Tendered:
M4: Abony - Fegyvernek (29 km)
M85: Enese bypass - Csorna bypass (7 km)
M86: Szeleste - Hegyfalu (7,5 km)
M86: Hegyfalu - Csorna bypass (33 km)
road 8: Márkó - Herend (5,5 km)
road 8: Pétfürdő - Hajmáskér (6,5 km)
Σ: 88,5 km

*Σ*: 169 km


----------



## Qtya

Thx for the collection.

I'm pretty sure M60 Pécs bypass 2nd phase will also be tendered soon.


----------



## Kese

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^ok, tényleg kicsit sok, de: cserébe a milyenken lesznek táblák, nem 50 kilométerenként lesz csp rajta, lesz benzinkút, lesz pihenöhely és vadvédökerités, söt növényzet a mediánban, valamint nem kell 1 év után újraaszfaltozni mint pl az aradi szakaszt.
> 
> ott is lopnak, csak ott még a minöség is fos.


Ok, as a matter of fact I care little about how much they steal in Romania. For your info though: afaik the Nyíregyháza-Vaja section cost roughly 1 bln HUF/km. That is cca 3.3 million Euro/km. And I do not know about any complaints concerning the quality. The terrain is very similar to the Makó - Nagylak section. Only the government is different. Is it not obvious? I care about this. Maybe because I have not emigrated...


----------



## pt640

M0 yesterday

map: http://goo.gl/0y07E


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Thx for the collection.
> 
> I'm pretty sure M60 Pécs bypass 2nd phase will also be tendered soon.


According to a fresh press release from the National Infrastructure Developer the 62 km long section of M44 between Tiszakürt and Kondoros will be tendered Q3-*Q4* 2013, and construction can start next year.

http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Jovore_elindulhat_az_M44_Tiszakurt-Kondoros_szakaszanak_epitese


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> According to a fresh press release from the National Infrastructure Developer the 62 km long section of M44 between Tiszakürt and Kondoros will be tendered Q3-*Q4* 2013, and construction can start next year.


According to that plan, the M44 will be an expressway (Autout) and not a full motorway (Autopalya). The first section is scheduled for the 2011-2016 cycle, the next eastern section up to Bekescsaba for 2017-2020, and the western section up to the M5/M8 is scheduled for 2021-2024 cycle.

Is that schedule still valid?


----------



## volodaaaa

javimix19 said:


> I've read in Wikipedia that M-15 (connection with Slovakia) is not a motorway (2x2), but in google maps it appears like a free motorway. How is that road? I search photos of them, but I don't found.


Here are my photos from 2005 (note the border crossings were in operation at that time)

1. Traffic sign informing about exit (on M1)









2. M-15 (note the overpasses prepared to 2x2 extension)









3. M-15's last exit










4. Border crossing Rajka (Hungary) - at that time in use









Border crossing: Bratislava - Jarovce (Slovakia) (at that time in use as well)


----------



## Corvinus

What is not legible in photo no. 3: inscription "VÁM - ZOLL" in red circle has already been changed to "Határellenőrzés - Border control". 
At that time, EU but no Schengen yet ...


----------



## i15

MichiH said:


> According to that plan, the M44 will be an expressway (Autout) and not a full motorway (Autopalya). The first section is scheduled for the 2011-2016 cycle, the next eastern section up to Bekescsaba for 2017-2020, and the western section up to the M5/M8 is scheduled for 2021-2024 cycle.
> 
> Is that schedule still valid?


no continuous M30 in 2027? It seems like Hungary don't care about Via Carpathia as much as Poland


----------



## Nikodem

Falusi said:


> I've tried to collect the currently ongoing motorway-expressway projects in Hungary:
> 
> U/C:
> M0: M6 - 51 (11 km)
> M0: 51 - M5 (6 km)
> M3: Vaja - Vásárosnamény (12 km)
> M43: Makó - RO border (23 km)
> M86: Szombathely - Vát (9 km)
> Σ: 61 km
> 
> Contract signed (might be u/c already):
> M85: M1 - Enese bypass (7 km)
> M85 - M86: Csorna bypass (12,5 km)
> Σ: 19,5 km
> 
> Tendered:
> M4: Abony - Fegyvernek (29 km)
> M85: Enese bypass - Csorna bypass (7 km)
> M86: Szeleste - Hegyfalu (7,5 km)
> M86: Hegyfalu - Csorna bypass (33 km)
> road 8: Márkó - Herend (5,5 km)
> road 8: Pétfürdő - Hajmáskér (6,5 km)
> Σ: 88,5 km
> 
> *Σ*: 169 km


Anyone could put those streches on a map? To many small towns to get an idea of whole net (opened + u/c + tendered).


----------



## Qtya

volodaaaa said:


> 2. M-15 (note the overpasses prepared to 2x2 extension)


Scheduled widening of M15 is between 2017-2019.


----------



## volodaaaa

Qtya said:


> Scheduled widening of M15 is between 2017-2019.


I totally understand Hungarian highway policy. Two lane road is still adequate for such traffic frequency and thus the section doesn't have higher priority.


----------



## Eulanthe

volodaaaa said:


> Here are my photos from 2005 (note the border crossings were in operation at that time)


That's interesting - am I understanding that there was an Hungarian exit check as well as a Slovakian entry check at that point?

I'm also confused if so - because Hungary has abandoned exit checks with RO, right?


----------



## volodaaaa

Eulanthe said:


> That's interesting - am I understanding that there was an Hungarian exit check as well as a Slovakian entry check at that point?
> 
> I'm also confused if so - because Hungary has abandoned exit checks with RO, right?


Well, I've travelled many countries in Europe in pre-Schengen era and find it really usual to have one exit and one entry check (except one experience in Bulgaria in year 2005 when they have three entry checks :nuts: ). Moreover, in the very last years of border crossing between Hungary and Slovakia being operated, I randomly experienced one common check. 

Regarding the border crossing H-RO. According to wikipedia, Romania and Bulgaria are coutries "legally bound to join Schengen area", so they may operates in some special mod or something.


----------



## Kese

i15 said:


> driving from Bratislava to Kosice through Hungary is not recomended anymore (since R1 is completed), but this guy tried it and got stuck on M0:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8iSnsUXDoc M15 Rajka-Mosonmagyarovar
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQecyryCQvM M1 Mosonmagyarovar-Budapest
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6ub0wgh9-M M0+M31 Budapest
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMuq3D-B5uE M3+M30 Budapest-Miskolc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75nUlwebKqA road 3 Miskolc-Tornyosnemeti


Nice collection. It is sometimes good to see an overview on these freeways. So thanks. I just wonder how the general picture will change from tomorrow. (M0 a chunk widened + trucks heavily tolled.)


----------



## SeanT

...Ja, the monster for 700 million Ft. It makes 400 m´s of beton-layer during a working day.


----------



## i15

Qtya said:


> YES, it's finally open!


so.. how does it look like? 3 lanes for direction east and for opposite direction 2 lanes with some restrictions due to reconstruction works?


----------



## JackFrost

^^you will not see the whole thing in its beauty before september. thats the time they need to reorganize the traffic, and repaint the surface to make the old part of M0 eligible for 3-lane traffic towards M6.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The introduction of the electronic truck toll HU-GO had some hiccups this morning. 

Toll rates for a heavy truck are 86.6 HUF/km on motorways and 54.08 HUF/km on main roads. (€ 0.30 and € 0.19/km respectively).

Hopefully the electronic tolls are not such a disaster as in the Czech Republic and Portugal, where the system cost eats away a large chunk of the toll revenue.


----------



## Attus

^^ Actually the system is by far not ready. However, the government said 'We will do it until 1st of July, should anything happen', and introduced it today. It was excepted to crash - it had been a great surprise, if it could have been introduced without great problems. 

The income will definitely not be spent to roads but to social benefits, e.g. pensions, decreasing of household costs ('rezsicsökkentés'), etc.


----------



## eucitizen

I read that the tender was won by a company but she refuses to sign the agreement, so the governement made by its own the toll system. What kind of system is it?Radio or GPS based?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They installed many gantries, so I suppose it's a microwave or similar system, like in CZ, PL and D.


----------



## eucitizen

I thought that in D it is a GPS based system.


----------



## Falusi

It's a GPS based system. There are cameras on the gantries to chek license plates, so the truckers can't cheat with turning off the devices.


----------



## Qtya

Attus said:


> ^^ Actually the system is by far not ready. However, the government said 'We will do it until 1st of July, should anything happen', and introduced it today. It was excepted to crash - it had been a great surprise, if it could have been introduced without great problems.


Actually our PM said little more than a year ago that "It has to be done, no matter what, otherwise heads will fall."



Attus said:


> The income will definitely not be spent to roads but to social benefits, e.g. pensions, decreasing of household costs ('rezsicsökkentés'), etc.


This is a huge BS. 

Principles of the use of toll revenue is fixed and guaranteed by both Hungarian and EU regulations.

Check out: 
- _az autópályák, autóutak és főutak használatáért fizetendő, megtett úttal arányos díjról szóló 2013. évi LXVII. törvény 13. § _(III. Fejezet - Az útdíj-bevétel felhasználása)
- _DIRECTIVE 2006/38/EC OF THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT AND OF THE COUNCIL (13)_


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Thx for the collection.
> 
> I'm pretty sure M60 Pécs bypass 2nd phase will also be tendered soon.


M60 section (1,8 km) between Main road 58 and local road 5826 was tendered today morning.

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:215187-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0


----------



## Qtya

The widening (to 1+3+3+1) of M0 between M1 and M7 (0+220-3+225 km) was tendered today morning...

When completed the entire southern sector of M0 (M1-M5) will finally be a 2x3 motorway, with a 110 km speedlimit.

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:217025-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0


----------



## volodaaaa

Qtya said:


> The widening (to 1+3+3+1) of M0 between M1 and M7 (0+220-3+225 km) was tendered today morning...
> 
> When completed the entire southern sector of M0 (M1-M5) will finally be a 2x3 motorway, with a 110 km speedlimit.
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:217025-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0


so it will be literally a ringroad?


----------



## eucitizen

Yes it will, when the northern part is built


----------



## Attus

volodaaaa said:


> so it will be literally a ringroad?


No. The section between M1 and M7 does exist, it will be widened. The missing western and notrthwestern sections are not expected to be built within 15 years.


----------



## Qtya

Attus said:


> No. The section between M1 and M7 does exist, it will be widened. The missing western and notrthwestern sections are not expected to be built within 15 years.


We'll see. Personally I would say 6 years.


----------



## i15

Qtya said:


> The widening (to 1+3+3+1) of M0 between M1 and M7 (0+220-3+225 km) was tendered today morning...
> 
> When completed the entire southern sector of M0 (M1-M5) will finally be a 2x3 motorway, with a 110 km speedlimit.
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:217025-2013:TEXT:HU:HTML&src=0


Good news. I see that part between M5 and M31 has extra wide median, so it can be widened easy when necessary


----------



## JackFrost

Qtya said:


> We'll see. Personally I would say 6 years.


in the end, i hope you be right. M1->M3 in 15-20 minutes would be paradise.


----------



## SturmBeobachter

bogdymol said:


> Not all


Excuse me then, You're amongst very few people from Romania who can actually drive!!!


----------



## bogdymol

SturmBeobachter said:


> Excuse me then, You're amongst very few people from Romania who can actually drive!!!


I consider myself a good driver. I never had an accident and I never got any fine from the police. I try to drive nice and I mostly obey the law (I admit that I don't drive all the time 100% according to law, but I always try not to disturb others). And there are a lot of good drivers in Romania. The problem is that there also are a lot of idiots :bash: and we mostly see them. A good driver is not noticed by other drivers. A bad one... ends up on trafictube.ro.


----------



## vchira

SturmBeobachter said:


> Excuse me then, You're amongst very few people from Romania who can actually drive!!!


It is really unfortunate that you think like this. Most of Romanians are good and decent drivers but, as it is with the immigrants,those normal ones you don't see because they simply act normal...you see only the bad ones. You should know that all this misconceptions are never true...and again...it really is unfortunate that there are still people thinking like that.

have a good day.

P.S. vielleicht nächstes mal, mach einfach was du so gerne machst...nur beobachten


----------



## volodaaaa

I also don't have any problems with romanian drivers. The only drivers I have problems with are the truck drivers whatever country are they from.


----------



## duxo89

Welcome. I do statistics of roads in Europe. I have question.
What is the total length of Hungarian Motorways and Expressways?


----------



## javimix19

As of december 2011 motorways of Hungary has a total length of 1,350 km. I don't know length of expressways.

Font: Wikipedia.


----------



## Pascal20a

Any information about the M49 and pictures of the M3 in construction?


----------



## JackFrost

we have about 1250 kms of motorways so far. note that some motorways in hungary dont start with km 1, but f.e. with km 11 in case of M3, making it only 256 kilometers long although the last exit is at km 267.


----------



## zsimi80

^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_Kilometre_Stone_(Budapest)


----------



## Falusi

A map of the currently ongoing developments.


----------



## albiman

Qtya said:


> YES, it's finally open!


The traffic looks pretty busy despite the 3 lines. Would it be sufficient for long term?


----------



## kofy

albiman said:


> The traffic looks pretty busy despite the 3 lines. Would it be sufficient for long term?


The photo was taken just after the opening ceremony. Before that, the traffic was stopped for 15-20 minutes. That's why there are so many vehicles...


----------



## Attus

So, almost two weeks old is the new Hungarian electronic toll system for trucks. 
Since using motorways costs more than using normal roads, many Hungarian trucks do not use the motorways but primary and secondary roads. Residents living near those roads are angry because now they have much more trucks in front of their windows than before. 
We'll sew whether that those roads, being not designed and built for having heavy truck traffic, how fast will get in a bad state. 

On the other side, international traffic on road 86 has decreased. Many trucks used that road to avoid Austrian toll but now the difference is not so much that makes a detour sense.


----------



## vchira

Attus said:


> So, almost two weeks old is the new Hungarian electronic toll system for trucks.
> Since using motorways costs more than using normal roads, many Hungarian trucks do not use the motorways but primary and secondary roads. Residents living near those roads are angry because now they have much more trucks in front of their windows than before.
> We'll sew whether that those roads, being not designed and built for having heavy truck traffic, how fast will get in a bad state.
> 
> On the other side, international traffic on road 86 has decreased. Many trucks used that road to avoid Austrian toll but now the difference is not so much that makes a detour sense.


there is a simple solution to that...just put weight restrictions on those roads.


----------



## Qwert

vchira said:


> there is a simple solution to that...just put weight restrictions on those roads.


Or toll those roads as well.


----------



## Moravian

Attus said:


> So, almost two weeks old is the new Hungarian electronic toll system for trucks.
> Since using motorways costs more than using normal roads, many Hungarian trucks do not use the motorways but primary and secondary roads. Residents living near those roads are angry because now they have much more trucks in front of their windows than before.
> We'll sew whether that those roads, being not designed and built for having heavy truck traffic, how fast will get in a bad state.
> 
> On the other side, international traffic on road 86 has decreased. Many trucks used that road to avoid Austrian toll but now the difference is not so much that makes a detour sense.


That is the fact. The West-Hungarian road No.86 Mosonmagyarovar - Redicz (SLO) has been quite known as the international detour for Austrian motorways (cost issue). It was free of charge for cars and coaches but tolled by label for trucks (at several sections). It has been the option for some travellers for their summer holiday at Adriatic coast. I would suppose that the international truck traffic decreases.
So far as I know there is 20t restriction for truck at Mosonmagyarovar (directly at the juction with M1).....

The national road No.1 between Mosonmagyarovar and Györ, between Györ - Komárom or Tatabanya and Budaörs (M0) might be o.k for trucks but there is 20t restriction in Györ (center) and - for example the remaining sections in Komarom or Tata-Tatabanya are not so comfortable. It depends on each road....


----------



## cougar1989

I will show you some pictures from my Roadtrip trough the EU+EFTA from 15/07/13 until 19/07/13. M7 - M1 - M15


----------



## Verso

cougar1989 said:


>


Looks like they've added "RO". Good, because we have it already in Slovenia and then nothing until Szeged.


----------



## zsimi80




----------



## ilyan

What about fresh pics of newly opened stretch of MO(M6--51 road)?


----------



## bogdymol

MO or M0?


----------



## cinxxx

:lol:


----------



## bogdymol

One of my cousins is a truck driver and he told me that one day he was driving close to Budapest and another truck driver was asking on the radio: _"how is traffic on MO?"_. Nobody answered. He asked a few more times... still nobody answered. Then he heard on the radio: _"It's M0 (zero), not MO, you idiot"_. :lol:


----------



## i15

so... does anybody have photos or videos of upgraded M zero?


----------



## kofy

i15 said:


> so... does anybody have photos or videos of upgraded M zero?


I found only this:

Evening shot of the M0 Danube Bridge - taken form the bus nr. 138 (maybe it's an Ikarus 435)

What is more interesting, the speed limits.

Driving from the M7, until the M6 vmax=100km/h. After the M6 junction, vmax=110km/h for about 1 km. Before the Danube bridge, there is a bend, and vmax=80 km/h. An there's a camera, too:

Video

On the bridge, and after that vmax=110km/h.


----------



## bogdymol

Works were ongoing on Saturday at* M43 motorway near Mako*:


----------



## Attus

No official statistics have been published yet, but it seems that more and more trucks drive on national roads instead of motorways, because the toll is lower in national roads. 
Additionally: since the sections of roads inside a town are not tolled at all , many trucks drive through the towns, even is there's a bypass - wich is tolled. 
Tha majority of international transit is on the motorways, just like before, but for domestic transport is the toll obviously too high and they choose the slower but cheaper ways. Nonetheless, even some trucks in international transit choose national roads, especially from and to Romania.


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
HU-GO is great, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The solution is easy, ban through trucks from towns and make the tolls the same everywhere. 

This effect was to be expected, not expecting this would be ignorant, since it happened a lot in Germany as well (not to mention France).


----------



## Nordic20T

How realistic is it, that east-west truck-traffic will avoid Hungary completely and go via Croatia and Slovenia instead?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are tolls in those countries as well. I don't think it really pays off. I assume many Slovakian trucks from Bratislava to eastern Slovakia are now back on the routes through Slovakia because there is no cheap Hungarian toll anymore (it was profitable to detour via Hungary before).


----------



## Fron

M0 nr51-M5 section is completed, date of inauguration have yet to be announced though.









http://indafoto.hu/mefi69/2013_08_11_uj_m0_gyal_soroksar


----------



## Fron

i15 said:


> so... does anybody have photos or videos of upgraded M zero?


I found some pics on a romanian forum...

http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=91.525


----------



## alwn

volodaaaa said:


> Approximately year ago, a young lady driving BMW X6 and speeding ran over small Fiat Punto near Hatvan at hungarian M3 motorway. All four passangers in Punto burnt up and died.
> 
> Apparently, the lady is daugther of famous unpopular bussinesman in Slovakia and member of the really influent family. Newspapers wrote she had had an argument with his husband that night leading to her depart from Kosice to Bratislava through Hungary. Investigation has shown her speed was 200 km/h at moment of crash. She had opened bottle of vodka on board, but her lawyer has told she was drinking only after the crash.


Is she still in the Hu prison or she was released? I understand that witnesses issued that she was harassing the car of the victims with flashes and agressively driven in their tail.


----------



## pt640

map: http://goo.gl/8CNIgG


----------



## Qtya

Credit to *Aladar*

Couple of pix from the U/C section of the M86 expressway between Vát and Szombathely.

Scheduled completion date: next June



Aladar said:


> *M86* update.
> 
> *Nem vezetik át Zanaton a 86-os forgalmát*
> 
> http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/cikk/m86_uttereles


----------



## Qtya

Come on people... We need 4 more posts to reach 6000...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I come to help 

M43 Mako - Nagylak construction site. Pictures were taken about 2 weeks ago very early in the morning in this location.


----------



## Qtya

Just visiting due to occupational obsession, or you have some kinda "free pass" to the constuction site?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I was just driving from Arad (Romania) to Italy. I left from home early in the morning, but after Nagylak border crossing the traffic was diverted because some incident (maybe accident, don't know exactly) in the village of Apatfalva. While driving on this route I noticed the construction site so I took few pictures of it.


----------



## bogdymol

post number 6000 :tyty:


----------



## bogdymol

Serious accident this morning on M5, 25 km south of Budapest. 3 romanian citizen were killed and another 30 were injured.

http://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/actual...tier-produs-in-ungaria-soldat-cu-3-morti.html

http://mno.hu/ahirtvhirei/tomegbaleset-az-m5-oson-3-halott-es-tobb-mint-30-serult-1181259


----------



## volodaaaa

bogdymol said:


> Serious accident this morning on M5, 25 km south of Budapest. 3 romanian citizen were killed and another 30 were injured.
> 
> http://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/actual...tier-produs-in-ungaria-soldat-cu-3-morti.html
> 
> http://mno.hu/ahirtvhirei/tomegbaleset-az-m5-oson-3-halott-es-tobb-mint-30-serult-1181259



What has happened there?


----------



## Fron

volodaaaa said:


> What has happened there?


A Bulgarian truck run into standing cars in congested traffic without braking at early morning.

Btw M0 51-M5 section is going to be opened tomorrow.


----------



## bewu1

Finally. How long this section was built ?


----------



## Fron

bewu1 said:


> Finally. How long this section was built ?


Probably 4 years, thanks to contractor bankruptcies... hno:


----------



## volodaaaa

Exactly at what time will be the section opened?


----------



## Fron

volodaaaa said:


> Exactly at what time will be the section opened?


Afternoon. Sometime between 14:00 and 15:00.


----------



## Qtya

Fron said:


> Afternoon. Sometime between 14:00 and 15:00.


since 14:00

After endless waiting and waiting, it's finally officially OPEN!

http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/Ma_delutan_14.00_orakor_megnyilt_az_M0_51.sz.fout-M5_autopalya_k

http://index.hu/belfold/2013/08/31/mostantol_rovidebb_az_m0-as/


----------



## zsimi80

^^



















www.index.hu


----------



## Falusi

A few pics from interchanges:



Falusi said:


> Pár index.hu-s fénykép csomópontokról:
> 
> M0 - 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 @ Csömör
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 - 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 - M5 átadás előtt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 - M51 - 51 átadás előtt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0 - M6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1&M7 - Egér út
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3 - M31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M7 @ Érd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M7 @ Fonyód


----------



## pt640

the 3+1 lane (M7->M5) M0 south section is finaly inaugurated :banana:, the other side 51->M6 now 2+1 configured, but in few days it will temporary 3+1 asphalt. in 2014 the whole side (51->M6) will completly reconstructed to concrete surface (back to 2*2 on the new side for months hno: ), and works maybe start on missing M1-M7 2*3 section too


----------



## bogdymol

^^ What an idiot at 7:51.

For those that don't know, the new M0 section that was opened few days ago is between 5:40 and 7:00.


----------



## cinxxx

I'm planning to make a one week trip home between 30.10-05.11 home.

Was thinking that if the weather is acceptable, to stop on the way back in Kecskemét and/or Visegrád-Esztergom. What is the best route between Kecskemét and Visegrád?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ If I were you I would take this route. M0-north, although it's only with 2 lanes per direction, is less congested compared to M0-south.

There are new images on google.maps near Mako. You can see M43 works.


----------



## zsimi80

This is a nice route too: http://goo.gl/maps/QH9xh I liked it when I was there.


----------



## panda80

cinxxx said:


> I'm planning to make a one week trip home between 30.10-05.11 home.
> 
> Was thinking that if the weather is acceptable, to stop on the way back in Kecskemét and/or Visegrád-Esztergom. What is the best route between Kecskemét and Visegrád?


If you visit Visegrad and Esztergom don't forget to visit also Szentendre. It has a nice historical centre. From Szentendre to Kecskemet, M0+M5.


----------



## bleetz

Is there a plan to build the ring road into a full circle (i.e. to build the missing north western part)?


----------



## Fron

bleetz said:


> Is there a plan to build the ring road into a full circle (i.e. to build the missing north western part)?


Yeah, plans will be finalised by 2014 H2 for the entire western sector. 

It is going to be bloody expensive becuase the region features lot of hills, vallies and inhabitated areas.


Untitled by sandorson, on Flickr


----------



## nbcee

Fron said:


> Yeah, plans will be finalised by 2014 H2 for the entire western sector.
> 
> It is going to be bloody expensive becuase the region features lot of hills, vallies and inhabitated areas.
> 
> Untitled by sandorson, on Flickr


... and most of these are parts of environmentally protected areas.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Regarding the M0 missing north-west section. Tunnels will be necessary to build under the Pilis mountains near Budapest,which will double the costs for sure!
There are two versions of M0 route plans until now with multiple shorter sections and length of tunnels with junctions between. 










There is a similar example for the scale in Israel,Haifa city "Carmel Tunnel"!
With two sections of tunnels,bridges it is cost 300million$!




























Some support from the EU will be necessary in this case!

Sources: wikipedia.


----------



## Fron

History of motorways in Hungary (1964-2007). Unfortunately it's in Hungarian, so only for motorway enthusiasts.


----------



## Falusi

I've refreshed the map of the current developments, and corrected some mistakes from the previous version.










What happened since the last map:
- M0: 51 - M5 _opened_
- 71: Keszthely bypass _opened_
- 306: Miskolc northeastern bypass _contract signed_
- 338: Nyíregyháza western bypass 1st phase _contract signed_
- 445: Kecskemét bypass _contract signed_
- 8: 72 - Hajmáskér section _was u/c for a while _


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there now an M51 motorway? (the old alignment of M0).


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes, the old M0 alignment between M5 and road 51 is now called M51. You can see it on the signs on pt640's video ( http://youtu.be/T-iS5cncoI0 - sign at 5:33).


----------



## Fron

*News*

- After some minor repair works and repainting, traffic now can use 3 lanes towards M1 on the whole M0 south till spring/summer.

- Construction of M4's Tisza bridge+flood area (2 km long section) awarded to a Hungarian consortium for 115 million euros.


----------



## JackFrost

i wonder why they didnt repave the old surface of M0 51-M6 -it was almost immediately done after inauguration of the new lanes on section M7-M6 last year.


----------



## Fron

Jack_Frost said:


> i wonder why they didnt repave the old surface of M0 51-M6 -it was almost immediately done after inauguration of the new lanes on section M7-M6 last year.


As far as I know reconstruction of the old parts are not part of the EU funded M0 widening project and there were no money allocated for resurfacing and bridge reconstruction this year.


----------



## JackFrost

thanks. so we can say we were lucky M7-M6 was repaved last year? it was really not comfortable driving in the rain today on the old lanes between road 51-M6. the lanes are really in bad shape.


----------



## Fron

Jack_Frost said:


> thanks. so we can say we were lucky M7-M6 was repaved last year? it was really not comfortable driving in the rain today on the old lanes between road 51-M6. the lanes are really in bad shape.


There are no miracles when the maintenance budget for state highways were cut down from 6.5 bln to 2 bln in the last couple of years...


----------



## Pascal20a

What is the status of the M3??


----------



## MichiH

Falusi said:


> Tendered:
> M4: Abony - Fegyvernek (29 km)


I found some info regarding the M4 near Abony.

http://www.stop.hu/belfold/hamarosan-epitik-az-m4-est-abony-es-fegyvernek-kozott/1179821/

Google Translation:


> Construction will begin next month, the M4 between Abony and Fegyvernek, the 29-km motorway is built in three parts: the first between the _Tisza_ river and the _Abony _(13.4km), and the second including the _Tisza _bridge (2.3km), and the third Fegyvernek stage (13.2km).


Well, I don't got it. Is the construction of setcion 1 announced to be started in October 2013? I hope someone has detailed info for instance about estimated time schedule and costs.


----------



## vchira

hey all! do you have some new infos about the new M43 segment from Szeget to RO-Border? are they still on plan for a 2014 opening?


----------



## Pascal20a

What the actual status of the M3?? Are there any photos of the M3


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> I found some info regarding the M4 near Abony.
> 
> http://www.stop.hu/belfold/hamarosan-epitik-az-m4-est-abony-es-fegyvernek-kozott/1179821/
> 
> Google Translation:
> Well, I don't got it. Is the construction of setcion 1 announced to be started in October 2013? I hope someone has detailed info for instance about estimated time schedule and costs.


yes, they start building M4 in october 2013, although i think actual works will start after winter. i dont know about the deadline for it (i guess 2016), but costs for that section are as follows: 46 705 740 976 HUF. so its gonna be expensive -but at least they finally start building it.



vchira said:


> hey all! do you have some new infos about the new M43 segment from Szeget to RO-Border? are they still on plan for a 2014 opening?





Pascal20a said:


> What the actual status of the M3?? Are there any photos of the M3


M3 and M43 should be ready in late 2014


----------



## Pascal20a

Thanks but are there any photos of the M3??


----------



## JackFrost

no


----------



## Pascal20a

Okay thanks i hope there are after new photos


----------



## MichiH

Jack_Frost said:


> yes, they start building M4 in october 2013, although i think actual works will start after winter. i dont know about the deadline for it (i guess 2016), but costs for that section are as follows: 46 705 740 976 HUF. so its gonna be expensive -but at least they finally start building it.


 The costs are about 150 million €. 5 million € per km.

But is it one contract for the three sections and will all sections been started and opened together?


----------



## JackFrost

this 29 kms were separated into 3 sections:

from abony to river tisza: 13,4 km 
bridge over river tisza: 2,3 km
from river tisza to fegyvernek: 13,2 km

as i said, i have no clue when these sections are scheduled to open.


----------



## Fron

Jack_Frost said:


> this 29 kms were separated into 3 sections:
> 
> from abony to river tisza: 13,4 km
> bridge over river tisza: 2,3 km
> from river tisza to fegyvernek: 13,2 km
> 
> as i said, i have no clue when these sections are scheduled to open.


AFAIK 2016 October.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That was fast, under 1.5 years. March 2012 imagery on Google Earth shows a two-lane road with no sign of construction.


----------



## bzbox

Since we're talking about fő-ut 86, is there any long-term plans to extend M86 all the way to Rédics border crossing as 2x2 profile??


----------



## JackFrost

^^same would be interesting to know for the section between Csorna and M15...


----------



## Qtya

It seems upgrading of M15 into a full-profile motorway may start in 2015...

http://www.kisalfold.hu/mosonmagyarovari_hirek/sztradava_alakitjak_az_m15-os_autoutat/2359430/


----------



## volodaaaa

Qtya said:


> It seems upgrading of M15 into a full-profile motorway may start in 2015...
> 
> http://www.kisalfold.hu/mosonmagyarovari_hirek/sztradava_alakitjak_az_m15-os_autoutat/2359430/


Just curious, it was opened together with Slovakian D2 in 1998 or another time?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, it was built at the same time. The border crossing opened in December 1997, the mainline route was completed to M1 at 23-06-1998.


----------



## Atza

BND said:


> ^^ I don't know the reason, but the M is there, but covered on the signs:


http://forum.index.hu/Article/viewArticle?a=127309684&t=9013571
http://forum.index.hu/Article/viewArticle?a=127323149&t=9013571


----------



## Kese

ChrisZwolle said:


> That was fast, under 1.5 years. March 2012 imagery on Google Earth shows a two-lane road with no sign of construction.


Give me a break man. It is 4 kms of 2 lanes on flat terrain. It is blatant propaganda of a populist government before the elections.


----------



## Kese

Verso said:


> The A5+H7 combination (Tornyiszentmiklós-Rédics) is actually free for trucks (but not for cars), but why would you drive there? Isn't it faster through Lovászi? But yes, it could be free, because no one will buy a vignette for that short stretch.


Maybe it is faster via Lovászi, but I have never tried it. This freeway combo is the "fast track" here, (and we always stop in Lendva for an ice-cream). 
I might exaggerate the importance of it, but that may be because I see this Slovenian corner of A5-H7 as an east-west connection in the Hungarian network - that is outside the Budapest agglo - which is so badly missed otherwiswe. Had we built M8 or M9 already the importance of this little link would certainly look lesser. So it reflects a different philosophy - thanks to Slovenia.


----------



## greyhound72

Kese said:


> I might exaggerate the importance of it, but that may be because I see this Slovenian corner of A5-H7 as an east-west connection in the Hungarian network - that is outside the Budapest agglo - which is so badly missed otherwiswe. Had we built M8 or M9 already the importance of this little link would certainly look lesser. So it reflects a different philosophy - thanks to Slovenia.


M8/M9 may be useful to access South Germany via Graz from Balkan countries, avoiding heavy traffic near Budapest and Vienna


----------



## Kese

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bogdymol

Last week on Saturday I drove from Romania to Szeged (H). Main road 43 between the border and Mako was closed for the east->west direction because of some roadworks and a ~5 km long queue of trucks waiting at the border to enter Romania. The east->west traffic was diverted on this route, so it was quite close to the *construction site of M43 motorway between Mako and the Romanian border*. I managed to take some pictures from the distance with my phone. They're not best quality, but you can see that they were working:


----------



## bzbox

How is Romania planing to continue Hungarian M43? Is there new border checkpoint planned or will Hungary build a short connector near Nagylak?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ There will be a motorway exit in Hungary near the village of Nagylak (close to the Romanian border).

The motorway on the Romanian side was u/c, but the contract was canceled because the company that built it misused the funds. A new tender was made, winner announced, but now another company made an appeal and now the file is in court so the judges will decide.

There will be a direct connection on the motorway between Romania and Hungary, but I am not sure yet how the border check will be done.


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> There will be a direct connection on the motorway between Romania and Hungary, but I am not sure yet how the border check will be done.


It will be a large rest area just few hundred meters after you cross the Hungarian border into Romania, so most probably they will improvize a border check point there. Or we could finally join Schengen area. :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

bogdymol said:


> ^^ There will be a motorway exit in Hungary near the village of Nagylak (close to the Romanian border).
> 
> The motorway on the Romanian side was u/c, but the contract was canceled because the company that built it misused the funds. A new tender was made, winner announced, but now another company made an appeal and now the file is in court so the judges will decide.
> 
> There will be a direct connection on the motorway between Romania and Hungary, but I am not sure yet how the border check will be done.


It is necessary to build a border crossing? How are the plans of Romania to join Schengen?


----------



## bogdymol

volodaaaa said:


> It is necessary to build a border crossing?


Maybe they don't have to build a new border crossing, but just install a temporary one in the parking lot on the Romanian side.



volodaaaa said:


> How are the plans of Romania to join Schengen?


Romania technically accomplished all requirements for joining Schengen. All the external-EU borders are well defended. The problem now is political, because western EU politicians like to tell their voters that they don't allow us into Schengen because of mass emigration of Romanian thieves and criminals into western EU. The truth is that the border check between Romania and Hungary is just a joke... they just look at your passport and wish you a nice trip, so all the bad guys that wanted to leave Romania did it so far.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Those bad guys found ways to cross the border even 10 or 20 years ago, when visas were required...


----------



## volodaaaa

bogdymol said:


> Maybe they don't have to build a new border crossing, but just install a temporary one in the parking lot on the Romanian side.
> 
> 
> 
> Romania technically accomplished all requirements for joining Schengen. All the external-EU borders are well defended. The problem now is political, because western EU politicians like to tell their voters that they don't allow us into Schengen because of mass emigration of Romanian thieves and criminals into western EU. The truth is that the border check between Romania and Hungary is just a joke... they just look at your passport and wish you a nice trip, so all the bad guys that wanted to leave Romania did it so far.


Same as Slovak-Hungarian borders in 2004-2009 :lol: 

The policemen were like "don't even bother to want me to look on your passport and just leave me alone as quick as it is possible" :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

volodaaaa said:


> The policemen were like "don't even bother to want me to look on your passport and just leave me alone as quick as it is possible" :lol:


Yes, something like that is now at the RO-H border.

Last time when I crossed the border, last weekend, we were 4 people in the car, so I handed him 4 ID cards. After we left I told to my friends in the car that we could have been 5 people in the car because he didn't bother counting...


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

^^

I'm little bit confused now! So you wish back the full checks on our EU borders again?
I dont know which country borderguards or policemen you described as negligent or lazy, but i think differently! You see the Hungarian border guard force were completely integrated into the state police! And our border guards are way more effective now! So what is your point by calling the borderchecks as a joke?


----------



## bogdymol

Have you ever crossed the RO-H border in the last few years?


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

I ask first!


----------



## cinxxx

Oh no, he's back again...


----------



## BND

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> I ask first!


This is not the way people talk to each other here. Even if you're right.

Yes, the border checks on the internal EU borders are useless. Last time I crossed to RO, the Hungarian guard didn't even bother to come out of his hut, the Romanian one briefly checked my passport (Vállaj>Urziceni). On the way back (Bors>Ártánd), the two guards stood next to each other, and looked at the passports/IDs for about 3 sec. It's a waste of time for the traveller, and a waste of resources for the state to maintain this type of control. I don't know what can they find out in such a short time. Even if I were wanted, my data aren't checked, so the most they can find out is that my passport may have expired...

My experiences were similar at crossing to HR, or to SK, A and SLO before 2007.


----------



## cinxxx

When I crossed into Hungary in November at Cenad the Hungarian lady was very curious about my car, it's just some months old, the new model of Seat Leon, so she asked for the car papers from where she read something like "Seat Leon ... April ...". 

But have to say, it was the first time something like this happened. Usually it doesn't take more then 10 seconds...


----------



## bogdymol

cinxxx said:


> Oh no, he's back again...


Ah... now I remember. He's your "friend". I won't even bother to answer him after I found out this...

Have a safe trip everybody! :cheers:


----------



## danielstan

For whoever is interested, here is a map of the Arad-Nădlac highway (2nd lot) and the connection with the Hungarian highway at the border:


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

BND said:


> This is not the way people talk to each other here. Even if you're right.
> 
> Yes, the border checks on the internal EU borders are useless. Last time I crossed to RO, the Hungarian guard didn't even bother to come out of his hut, the Romanian one briefly checked my passport (Vállaj>Urziceni). On the way back (Bors>Ártánd), the two guards stood next to each other, and looked at the passports/IDs for about 3 sec. It's a waste of time for the traveller, and a waste of resources for the state to maintain this type of control. I don't know what can they find out in such a short time. Even if I were wanted, my data aren't checked, so the most they can find out is that my passport may have expired...
> 
> My experiences were similar at crossing to HR, or to SK, A and SLO before 2007.


Should i apologies for something i dared to ask and clarify things directly, regarding an *off topic matter* in this thread? Or only for the style of my reply? What is this hostility here? :lol:

The person who replies to a simple question with a question is only trying to avoid to answer. Perhaps affraid of the criticism? Anyway, i'm sorry to say but this person only discredit on himself with this attitude. Anybody needs a self-styled mediator here to settle debates? Avoiding debates? It will solve anything?


----------



## Atza

danielstan said:


> For whoever is interested, here is a map of the Arad-Nădlac highway (2nd lot) and the connection with the Hungarian highway at the border:


Hungarian side:

http://roads.attus.hu/road_plans/m43_mako_csanadpalota_oh_hm_low.jpg

big:
http://roads.attus.hu/road_plans/m43_5_mako.jpg
http://roads.attus.hu/road_plans/m43_6_apatfalva_csanadpalota_oh.jpg


----------



## bogdymol

^^ So there will be 2 parking areas, one on each side of the border. I'm sure that, if Romania doesn't join Schengen by the time the 2 motorways are completed, they can organize there a temporary check point.

Also, there are exits in both countries at 2-3 km from the border. In case one of the motorways is completed before the other one, it still can be opened and the traffic diverted from that last exit to the current border crossing.


----------



## Pascal20a

Whats the status of the M86?


----------



## marius_NE

Do you have any news regarding the status of M49?


----------



## i15

another question  northeastern bypass of Miskolc between M30 and road 26 seems to be under construction, how long will it take to finish it?


----------



## JackFrost

^^spring 2015


----------



## Eulanthe

Interestingly, HR/SLO border checks are still quite serious - my last trip there saw my passport scanned frequently (I went exploring the borderland) and my collection of stamps examined. My car was checked twice, and I was questioned a few times as to where I was going. Granted -I was doing stupid things like leaving my car in Croatia next to the border crossing to go across to Slovenia for a couple of minutes, then going back to Croatia and then driving into Slovenia. Certainly - every time I crossed, the SLO guards were scanning my passport just in case. 

HR/RO checks are a waste of time though, I agree. The Hungarians couldn't seem to care less there, and the Romanians aren't really that interested as well. It's not quite at the point where they're waving cars through, but they seem to be taking the idea of "minimum check" on EU citizens quite literally.

Am I right in assuming that Romania isn't connected to the SIS system yet? At the very least, the Hungarians should be doing random scans - what's the point in having SIS if it's not getting used at the external Schengen frontier? 

As for the new motorway, I'd guess that they will just build a very temporary structure on the Hungarian side using a few portacabins and make the crossing for light vehicles only. It's what they did at Leteyne - and it makes the most sense. 

It does make a complete mockery out of Schengen if controls are to be so lax though - I'm not asking for a thorough inspection, but surely the SIS database should be queried for anyone that isn't local?

And a final point - has anyone else observed that the Hungarians in particular seem to be doing the absolute bare minimum at the border crossings in terms of maintenance?


----------



## JackFrost

Eulanthe said:


> And a final point - has anyone else observed that the Hungarians in particular seem to be doing the absolute bare minimum at the border crossings in terms of maintenance?


you mean the unused checkpoints, do you? if yes, thats true. f.e. the border facility at Sopron will fall apart one fine day because of its bad condition (the austrians removed their stuff about a year ago).


----------



## navigator11

Eulanthe said:


> Interestingly, HR/SLO border checks are still quite serious - my last trip there saw my passport scanned frequently


Schengen is on SLO/HR border and will be there untill HR joins Schengen Agreement.


----------



## bogdymol

Eulanthe said:


> Interestingly, HR/SLO border checks are still quite serious - my last trip there saw my passport scanned frequently (I went exploring the borderland) and my collection of stamps examined. My car was checked twice, and I was questioned a few times as to where I was going. Granted -I was doing stupid things like leaving my car in Croatia next to the border crossing to go across to Slovenia for a couple of minutes, then going back to Croatia and then driving into Slovenia. Certainly - every time I crossed, the SLO guards were scanning my passport just in case.


When I crossed Hungary-Croatia and Croatia-Slovenia border in 2011 the checks were very relaxed. Just an ID check and that's all... my car was stopped for 30 seconds at the border.


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Idem for 2009, but oddly enough, at the HR -> SLO crossing, the _Croatian _border guard asked if we have any goods to declare - with us leaving, not entering the country. 
In 2011 howewer, I experienced a good 10 min. of waiting time at the HR -> H motorway crossing, with about 5 vehicles present. The border guards apparently had a problem with one of the vehicles wishing to enter. Hungarian guards have a special talent for delaying the whole traffic as much as possible if any problem occurs.


----------



## Attus

javimix19 said:


> - Is the european economic crisis affecting to Hungary? (in development of roads)


The financial situation has an important effect to Hungarian road traffic. Lots of people left the country in the recent years (living in Germany, I'm one of them). The precise number is unknown, the most correct guess is probably around 5-600,000 people, which is 5-6% of the population. Many of them return to Hungary for every weekend, many of them (incl. me) only a few times yearly. 
On Monday, 23rd I drove from Western Germany to Budapest, even in Bavaria (motorway A3) a significantly large part of the traffic were Hungarians, heading to Hungary for Christmas. In Austria and especially after Vienna, a majority of traffic were these people. In Mosonmagyaróvár (first gas station in Hungary) everyone bought motorway toll sticker for German and Austrian cars - and everyone asked for it using the Hungarian language. Just like me. 
What does it mean for road traffic? 
1., Traffic in Hungarian M1 and Austrian A4 increased dramatically Friday evening and Sunday evening / Monday morning. 
2., Traffic in rest of the road network slightly decreased (those that don't live in Hungary, don't drive in Hungary). Domestic freight traffic, too, decrease (and will decrease even more): those that don't live in Hungary, don't buy goods in Hungary. Roads that were heavily congested, have now free flow.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

I noticed that a lot of times, people writing the names of cities,villages wrongly and not just Hungarian ones! Like now with the border village Röszke(surely not Rözske). I know it can be really hard to remember how it is written, or how to pronunce it. But it is the minimum to write these names correctly, cos' the other foreign forumers will recognize the false version only,which is not right. So please have a look on the google if you wish and be little bit more precise & correct. Thx guys.


----------



## volodaaaa

Attus said:


> The financial situation has an important effect to Hungarian road traffic. Lots of people left the country in the recent years (living in Germany, I'm one of them). The precise number is unknown, the most correct guess is probably around 5-600,000 people, which is 5-6% of the population. Many of them return to Hungary for every weekend, many of them (incl. me) only a few times yearly.
> On Monday, 23rd I drove from Western Germany to Budapest, even in Bavaria (motorway A3) a significantly large part of the traffic were Hungarians, heading to Hungary for Christmas. In Austria and especially after Vienna, a majority of traffic were these people. In Mosonmagyaróvár (first gas station in Hungary) everyone bought motorway toll sticker for German and Austrian cars - and everyone asked for it using the Hungarian language. Just like me.
> What does it mean for road traffic?
> 1., Traffic in Hungarian M1 and Austrian A4 increased dramatically Friday evening and Sunday evening / Monday morning.
> 2., Traffic in rest of the road network slightly decreased (those that don't live in Hungary, don't drive in Hungary). Domestic freight traffic, too, decrease (and will decrease even more): those that don't live in Hungary, don't buy goods in Hungary. Roads that were heavily congested, have now free flow.


I think roads in Hungary are super-important. Especially M1 motorway. If someone wants to see huge number of cars with different foreing licence plates on one place, M1 is the best. It is roughly former "orient express" route after all.


----------



## italystf

Is the M70 planned to became a motorway?
From the underpasses' width I would guess no.
https://maps.google.it/maps?ll=46.4...dJg1wWmVp0zMmgG2yPcwOQ&cbp=12,127.83,,0,11.42
If one travels from Lisboa to almost the Ukrainian border, this is the only non-motorway part.


----------



## JackFrost

yes it is, it should be widened until 2018. interestingly, about 40% of M70 is already 2x2 with hard shoulders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJVnlSPv6H0


----------



## cinxxx

^^Drove on that road today!


----------



## Verso

Jack_Frost said:


> interestingly, about 40% of M70 is already 2x2 with hard shoulders.


More than 50% actually. It would be interesting to know which license plates are most common there. I think there are many more Romanians driving there than Slovenians (perhaps even more than Hungarians at the border), which means there are more Romanians driving on the last part of the Slovenian A5 than Slovenians as well.


----------



## italystf

edit


----------



## bzbox

Verso, I also think on M70 most drivers come from Romania, then Hungary and Ukraine.
Most Polish and Slovakian drivers go on 86/M86 road to Rajka.


----------



## Verso

There are probably more Romanians crossing the border there than all others combined.


----------



## JackFrost

Verso said:


> More than 50% actually


i really would like to ask the responsibles what was in their heads, when planning this road...


----------



## volodaaaa

bzbox said:


> Verso, I also think on M70 most drivers come from Romania, then Hungary and Ukraine.
> Most Polish and Slovakian drivers go on 86/M86 road to Rajka.


And all drive on M1. Most of cars have German licence plates, perhaps gastarbeiters, then romanian, austrian, slovak, ukrainian and bulgarian. Italians drive rather caravans and common are Czech and Polish tourists especially in summer season as well.

From Slovak point of view, hungarian motorway network provide best connection between two most populous cities in slovakia.


----------



## zsimi80

volodaaaa said:


> And all drive on M1. Most of cars have German licence plates, perhaps gastarbeiters, then romanian, austrian, slovak, ukrainian and bulgarian. Italians drive rather caravans and common are Czech and Polish tourists especially in summer season as well.
> 
> From Slovak point of view, hungarian motorway network provide best connection between two most populous cities in slovakia.


"From Slovak point of view, hungarian motorway network provide best connection between two most populous cities in slovakia."


Our history is common.


----------



## bzbox

volodaaaa said:


> From Slovak point of view, hungarian motorway network provide best connection between two most populous cities in slovakia.


So you're suggesting that best way to travel from Bratislava to Košice is via D2-M15-M1-M0-M3-M30-3-R4?

Isn't D1 shorter and faster?


----------



## volodaaaa

bzbox said:


> So you're suggesting that best way to travel from Bratislava to Košice is via D2-M15-M1-M0-M3-M30-3-R4?
> 
> Isn't D1 shorter and faster?


There is a lot of commuters in Bratislava, statistical data assumes roughly 100k commuters from all around Slovakia. But "Hungarian way" is profitable and faster only for those who live in Kosice and further. And of course in specific time of a day, due to traffic jams and rush hour in Budapest. But yes, for some people it is the fastest way.

Slovakia is indeed missing "south connection" (namely R1+R2 or R7+R2). Everything is due to "main motorway" planned in interwar period during Czechoslovak times. This major motorway was planned in latitudinal direction from Cheb (Czech r.) to V. Bočkov (now Ukraine). This motorway had to enter Slovakia somewhere near Zilina and Bratislava had to be connected through Zilina only by branch (e.g. expressway). Situation has changed as number of vehicles started to grow up and private car commuting became more essential and obviously, after the break-up of Czechoslovakia. Thus northern way was under construction while southern one (more logical due to more favourable terrain and distance) was not even developed. 

(sorry for o.t.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Hungarian option isn't so profitable anymore for trucks since they introduced HU-GO truck tolls.


----------



## i15

volodaaaa, since R1 is completed, "Hungarian" route is not the fastest. It's also the most expensive one, because of: extra vignette payment, longer distance and higher average fuel consumption per 100km.


----------



## volodaaaa

i15 said:


> volodaaaa, since R1 is completed, "Hungarian" route is not the fastest. It's also the most expensive one, because of: extra vignette payment, longer distance and higher average fuel consumption per 100km.


yeah, you are right, I have forgotten to take completed R1 into account. But I have few friends from Kosice, who had confirmed the Hungarian way to be the fastest. I confess it might be 3-5 years ago.


----------



## Moravian

volodaaaa said:


> yeah, you are right, I have forgotten to take completed R1 into account. But I have few friends from Kosice, who had confirmed the Hungarian way to be the fastest. I confess it might be 3-5 years ago.


Sure, it depends (weather/season, opening of new motorways sections, no border controls, toll prices.....). There is no long-term and versatile the best option. It is also internal Slovakian issue. For example, D1 (via Strecno) or R1 (via Donovaly) options for the route Ruzomberok-Bratislava etc.....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Have the vignette prices changed for 2014? Also, is there no annual vignette anymore?

https://ematrica.autopalya.hu/


----------



## JackFrost

i mean something like this

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Autobahnkreuz_Breitscheid_Ratingen.jpg

or this

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Elten_-_1km_-_geo.hlipp.de_-_2184.jpg

you dont see such things in Hungary.


----------



## cinxxx

^^you also don't get that much rain in the Puszta as in Germany


----------



## JackFrost

true. but somehow i still have the suspicion that its a little bit more about taking care of the trees than rain.


----------



## bogdymol

Some pictures from *M70* (mostly) half-profile motorway in south-western part of Hungary.

Crossing the Schengen border into Hungary:




























For most of it's length M70 is half-profile:










After some ugly accidents happened overtaking was forbidden on this road section:



















Just before entering M7 motorway:










Just after this bridge the speed limita was 80 km/h. There was a police speed trap after the corner.


----------



## volodaaaa

I can't help myself, but I *love* Hungarian traffic signs. So simple, clear, legible and nice designed.


----------



## zsimi80

volodaaaa said:


> I can't help myself, but I *love* Hungarian traffic signs. So simple, clear, legible and nice designed.


----------



## Luki_SL

bogdymol said:


> Some pictures from *M70* (mostly) half-profile motorway in south-western part of Hungary.


Is there need for full-profile motorway? Traffic here doesn`t look to be heavy.


----------



## volodaaaa

zsimi80 said:


>


Are those signs painted or contain stickers?


----------



## bogdymol

Luki_SL said:


> Is there need for full-profile motorway? Traffic here doesn`t look to be heavy.


Traffic is quite large for a standard road, but still quite small for a motorway. Unfortunately some nasty accidents happened few years ago on this route so now overtaking here is forbidden (not such a bug problem since it's only 20 km long and it has 2 lanes per direction at both ends and near a exit in the middle... so maybe just 10/20 km is half-profile). But still, it would be nice to be full-profile because it's the main connection route for part of Eastern Europe to Italy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I agree, it should have four lanes just for its function as a major transportation corridor and a link between long-distance motorways. You don't want two-lane stretches everywhere when you drive long-distance routes.


----------



## definitivo

ChrisZwolle said:


> I agree, it should have four lanes just for its function as a major transportation corridor and a link between long-distance motorways. You don't want two-lane stretches everywhere when you drive long-distance routes.



...same oppinion for M15


----------



## JackFrost

^^and M2.

we are not good in widening roads. luckily, its not that much which has to widened.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> I agree, it should have four lanes just for its function as a major transportation corridor and a link between long-distance motorways. You don't want two-lane stretches everywhere when you drive long-distance routes.


True, however if traffic is low(ish) say around up to 10-12,000 AADT and if overtaking is prohibited you can get _most of the benefits_ of a 2+2 motorway if the 1+1 no overtaking sections are no longer than 10-15km at a stretch but have motorway minimum speeds/restrictions and grade separated access. 

The fact that there is already a road makes it very easy to deal with standard EU Eco nonsense studies when the time comes to widen them...as distinct from building even a 1+1 offline on a greenfield route. And EU funds are pretty readily available on major intercity and intercountry routes unless a full 130kph motorway is proposed on a low traffic route. 

After all a bat can cross 4 lanes as easily as 2  

Having 1+1 sections on a lot of roads never prevented Croatia or Slovenia or Hungary from classifying them as M roads either although 1+1 sections tend to be mountain tunnels in Croatia and Slovenia .....and for 10 months out of 12 they get away with it. 

It does get a bit messy in July and August though when them pesky northern europeans clog up these 'small motorways'.


----------



## Verso

The main problem of the M70 are too many trucks (and Romanians ).


----------



## bzbox

sponge_bob said:


> Having 1+1 sections on a lot of roads never prevented Croatia or Slovenia or Hungary from classifying them as M roads either although 1+1 sections tend to be mountain tunnels in Croatia and Slovenia .....and for 10 months out of 12 they get away with it.


Same goes for Austria! :lol:


----------



## JackFrost

^^in Austria only A9 has 2x1 sections left (3 tunnels), and the Karawankentunnel on A11, all other A-roads are at least 2x2. S-roads are a different story. However, I never really understood why f.e. S6 is not an A-road...


----------



## zsimi80

volodaaaa said:


> Are those signs painted or contain stickers?


It is not painted.


----------



## Samply

sponge_bob said:


> True, however if traffic is low(ish) say around up to 10-12,000 AADT and if overtaking is prohibited you can get _most of the benefits_ of a 2+2 motorway if the 1+1 no overtaking sections are no longer than 10-15km at a stretch but have motorway minimum speeds/restrictions and grade separated access.
> 
> The fact that there is already a road makes it very easy to deal with standard EU Eco nonsense studies when the time comes to widen them...as distinct from building even a 1+1 offline on a greenfield route. And EU funds are pretty readily available on major intercity and intercountry routes unless a full 130kph motorway is proposed on a low traffic route.
> 
> After all a bat can cross 4 lanes as easily as 2
> 
> Having 1+1 sections on a lot of roads never prevented Croatia or Slovenia or Hungary from classifying them as M roads either although 1+1 sections tend to be mountain tunnels in Croatia and Slovenia .....and for 10 months out of 12 they get away with it.
> 
> It does get a bit messy in July and August though when them pesky northern europeans clog up these 'small motorways'.


Love everything about this post. BTW Switzerland also has plenty of 1+1 sections and not only in the mountain pass sections, Hungary could learn some from Switzerland, issue only a 1 year vignette at around 30-40€, then when people complain raise it to 60-70€ and issue a 15 day vignette for around 20-25€, or one for 30 days for 30€! As a foreigner I find these tolls to be very reasonable.
If these prices are too high for the average Hungarian you can always come up with programs so they don't have to pay as much.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

This road is simmular to M15 which is also in Hungary.


----------



## Atza

zsimi80 said:


>


This sign stands here now:
https://goo.gl/maps/6vrzk


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What sections of a motorways are building in Hungary right know?


----------



## JackFrost

^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231


----------



## definitivo

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231


...Let's help the blind people


----------



## Qtya

I don't know if this info was posted here yet, but according to the initiative of Romania at the scheduled 13 Feb 2014 meeting of the joint-motorway working group, the M43-A1 border crossing infrastucutre will be built on the Romanian side, with Romanian funding.


----------



## Qtya

Let me give you a heads-up regarding the Hungarian motorway/expressway plans and schedule towards Romania:

*M4 Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki/Ro border*

full profile 2x2 motorway, 32 km

Status: The preparation phase is completed, a final construction permit is available. Over 90% of the required land has been already purchased, archaeological works are in progress. Tender to be launched this year, construction scheduled to start: Spring 2015.

Scheduled completion deadline: 2017

Romanian connection: Works on the connecting A3 Motorway were temporarily suspended.

*M44 Kecskemét - Gyula/Ro border *

2x2 expressway, 141 km

Phase II. - Kecskemét - Tiszakürt (40 km)

Status: 2016-2019

Phase I. - Tiszakürt - Kondoros (62 km)

Status: Tender to be launched this month.

Possible construction start: Sept 2014

Scheduled completion: Summer of 2017

Phase III. - Kondoros - Békéscsaba (20 km)

Status: 2017-2020

Phase IV. - Békéscsaba - Gyula/Ro border (19 km)

Scheduled construction: 2017-2020

Romanian connection: No expressway connection is planned on the Romanian side. M44 will connect to the existing 79A main road.

*M49 M3 (Vája) - Csenger/Ro border*

2x2 expressway, 48 km

Phase I. - M3 Vaja - Kocsord (Main road 491.) (18 km)

Scheduled construction: 2016-2017

Phase II. Kocsord - Csenger/Ro border (30 km)

Scheduled construction: 2020-2022

Status: The feasibility study for the entire M49 is available. Regarding the issue of the border intersection point no agreement was reached between the Hungarian and the Romanian side, not even the reconciliation process has started yet.

Romanian connection: M49 will connect to the Satu Mare (Satu Mare) western bypass road at a not yet fixed location. The previously planned Satu Mare - Baia Mare expressway is not included in the current Romanian development plans.

*M43 Makó - Csanádpalota/Ro border*

full profile 2x2 motorway, 23,125 km

Scheduled completion: Spring 2015(!!!)

Maps to be included this evening, if Aladar wont be faster...


----------



## bogdymol

M43 opening in Spring 2015? Wasn't it September 2014?


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> M43 opening in Spring 2015? Wasn't it September 2014?


Yupp... IMO there will be a joint M43-A1 inauguration... Just a guess though...


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> *M43 Makó - Csanádpalota/Ro border*
> Scheduled completion: Spring 2015(!!!)


Source? What's the reason for the delay?


----------



## Qtya

MichiH said:


> Source? What's the reason for the delay?


A1?


----------



## MichiH

^^ The A1 should be no problem if the Nagylak bypass will be built (as you have announced: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111344694&postcount=6222).


----------



## Qtya

MichiH said:


> ^^ The A1 should be no problem if the Nagylak bypass will be built (as you have announced: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111344694&postcount=6222).


No funding for the bypass yet...


----------



## MichiH

^^ We will see .


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the difference between Motorway and Expressway in Hungary Qtya, eg speed limits, cross section, hard shoulder width and median width etc????

Has any expressway been completed...in addition to the substantial motorway ( and half profile motorway in places) network. ???


----------



## i15

> M4 Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki/Ro border
> 
> Tender to be launched this year, construction scheduled to start: Spring 2015.


And what about M35 Debrecen -Berettyóújfalu? Sooner, or later than M4?


----------



## bogdymol

Here are few pictures that I shot this week with the construction site of *M43* motorway between Mako and the Romanian border:



















Hungarian style of building motorways: first they do the embankments, and only after that the concrete piers of the overpasses:


----------



## bogdymol

At the current motorway exit just north of Mako:










Here will be a motorway overpass over a local road and a railway:










Entering the motorway to Szeged:










Mako exit seen while returning from Szeged:


----------



## Atza

sponge_bob said:


> What is the difference between Motorway and Expressway in Hungary Qtya, eg speed limits, cross section, hard shoulder width and median width etc????


Allowed (~design) speed:
- Motorway: 130 km/h
- Expressway: 110 km/h

Lane width:
- Motorway: 3,75 m
- Expressway: 3,50 m

Emergency lane:
- Motorway: 3,00 m asphalt (or concrete) pavement
- Expressway: 3,00 m gravel

Median width:
- Motorway: 5,00 m
- Expressway: 3,60 m

Minimal radius of curves (depends on speed):
- Motorway: 900 m
- Expressway: 600 m

Interchanges:
- Motorway: grade separated
- Expressway: grade separated



sponge_bob said:


> Has any expressway been completed...in addition to the substantial motorway ( and half profile motorway in places) network. ???


M85 Enese bypass
M86 Vát-Szeleste
4 (M4) Vecsés-Üllő, Albertirsa
354 (M40) 35-M35
8 (M8, M80) Csór bypass, Márkó bypass
M2 Fót-M0


----------



## sponge_bob

Atza said:


> Allowed (~design) speed:
> - Motorway: 130 km/h
> - Expressway: 110 km/h
> Lane width:
> - Motorway: 3,75 m
> - Expressway: 3,50 m
> Emergency lane:
> - Motorway: 3,00 m asphalt (or concrete) pavement
> - Expressway: 3,00 m gravel
> Median width:
> - Motorway: 5,00 m
> - Expressway: 3,60 m
> Minimal radius of curves (depends on speed):
> - Motorway: 900 m
> - Expressway: 600 m
> Interchanges:
> - Motorway: grade separated
> - Expressway: grade separated



Looks like an excellent standard for a 110kph 2+2 road. It seems more like a "sub base" hard shoulder than a gravel one to me. At 110kph not a danger. 

http://goo.gl/maps/l8ooS 

(The sub base is fine gravel and concrete mixed ( sometimes called CBM or subcbm) )


----------



## JackFrost

sponge_bob said:


> Looks like an excellent standard for a 110kph 2+2 road. It seems more like a "sub base" hard shoulder than a gravel one to me. At 110kph not a danger.


i disagree. its no fun stopping/accelerating on that gravel. and in big traffic -like we have on M2- its pretty dangerous.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That's why you should build motorways where traffic is high and expressways on secondary routes, where traffic is lower.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> ^^ That's why you should build motorways where traffic is high and expressways on secondary routes, where traffic is lower.


Exactly  Instead of a motorway or nothing policy. It is cheaper and delivers most of the benefits. 



Jack_Frost said:


> i disagree. its no fun stopping/accelerating on that gravel. and in big traffic -like we have on M2- its pretty dangerous.



That standard expressway is unsuitable once traffic is near or beyond 20k AADT, it is a very good standard for rural routes which are nearer 10k AADT and a decent HGV %

BUT surfacing the hard shoulder is an upgrade that should not cost a lot where traffic is unexpectedly high and should be done for safety reasons. The road type is good to c.30k AADT then before it gets congested.


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> ^^ That's why you should build motorways where traffic is high and expressways on secondary routes, where traffic is lower.


Correct. However EU logic is not the same as yours.


----------



## sponge_bob

Bogdymol stated the 'new' EU logic correctly, maybe you are thinking of the old EU logic Attus.


----------



## zsimi80

Thanks to Aladar.



Aladar said:


> *Galéria: Látogatás az épülő M86-oson
> *
> 
> http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/galeria/gal20140320135906


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Vát-Szombathely segment?


----------



## zsimi80

Yes.


----------



## bogdymol

Some pictures that I took this week on *M0 - Budapest bypass*:

On M5, before entering M0:










Left: M0-south
Right: M0-north










M0 seen from the interchange overpass:










On the newest part of M0 (that replaces the old M51):


----------



## bogdymol

It's nice to drive here right now, compared to what it used to be just a few years ago:




























The old 2+2 lanes M0 was now turned into one 3-lane (+hard shoulder) motorway, but the asphalt is not so good (it was repaired a lot of times):


----------



## bogdymol

*M1 motorway, between Budapest and the Austrian border:*


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


>


So new signs show oblique instead of vertical marks above letters like á, é, í, ő?


----------



## zsimi80

Yes they use oblique accents, dunno why. I've seen new type of signs somewhere else too.


----------



## JackFrost

Road 8 will be upgraded to a 2x2 expressway from M7 to the Austrian border at Rábafüzes in the upcoming years. 



Qtya said:


> *8. számú főút fejlesztésének bemutatása Veszprém megyében, valamint a fejlesztéshez kapcsolódó projektek ismertetése*
> 
> http://www.google.hu/url?sa=t&rct=j...yoD4Cw&usg=AFQjCNG2C--Rk5cdeNcHu3XnP7-vMzhWSA


----------



## Pascal20a

When will the M30 at the slovakian border near Tornyosnémeti be in construction?


----------



## Atza

*M85 Győr-Enese*














































*Enese bypass*




























*Enese-Csorna*


----------



## Verso

Atza said:


>


Does anyone know that car?


----------



## Atza

Verso said:


> Does anyone know that car?


bigger


----------



## Verso

I don't have a clue.


----------



## SeanT

...an old Mazda?


----------



## verreme

^^ It totally looks like a 929:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That model is from 1981. It was imported to the Netherlands in 2007, the current owner owns it since 2009. It needs inspection in 2015.


----------



## Thomas More

Qtya said:


> Hi Thomas!
> 
> IMO you should contact the National Infrastructure Developer: [email protected] , https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt
> 
> If you don't get a reply, PM me. I'll try to help you out.
> 
> Good luck with you thesis!


Thanks a lot for this information! I hope they can help me futher! 
Otherwise I will contact you.


----------



## bogdymol

Works are going on on M43 Motorway. Here are 2 pictures from Mako exit. First one was shot on Friday evening:










Second one is from Sunday. They were working!


----------



## bogdymol

The only place on the Hungarian motorway network where I saw they still use green signs is at M0/M1 interchange, just west of Budapest:



















I guess they will change them once M0 (M1-M7 section) will be upgraded to 3 lanes.


----------



## bogdymol

I've also noticed they did a small change at the M5/M43 interchange signs. Old sign (old photo I had):










New sign, same place:


----------



## bruce20

M60 between main road 58 and road 5826. ("Pécs bypass" section) is under construction. 
The works on this section have been started in January 2014, the deadline is June 2015. 














[/CENTER]


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Will be built in 1x2 or 2x2 profile?


----------



## MichiH

^^ 1x2


----------



## bruce20

1km 2x2
and the last 800m 1x2
it's quite weird


----------



## Eulanthe

Does anyone know what the story is here?

https://www.google.com/maps/@47.844...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3mUY3uLTeTS9Pz5h1U4QFA!2e0

These look like old tollbooths, but what are they doing there? Did Hungary use barrier tolls before they implemented vignettes, or was this a form of tolling system similar to what Slovenia uses for trucks?


----------



## volodaaaa

Eulanthe said:


> Does anyone know what the story is here?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@47.844...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3mUY3uLTeTS9Pz5h1U4QFA!2e0
> 
> These look like old tollbooths, but what are they doing there? Did Hungary use barrier tolls before they implemented vignettes, or was this a form of tolling system similar to what Slovenia uses for trucks?


AFAIK Hungary had one private motorway (M5), but I am not sure if it had toll booths. 

This seems to be ordinary "drive-in" matrica-vignette sales point. The images are from 2011 when e-toll for truck was not introduced yet.


----------



## nbcee

volodaaaa said:


> AFAIK Hungary had one private motorway (M5), but I am not sure if it had toll booths.


M5 had toll booths in the past (for example at Újhartyán, near Dabas) but you can't find them now. You can only see where the motorway was wider in the past to make room for the booths here.

Though there is a booth at Kecskemét North where they measure the weight of trucks.


----------



## Eulanthe

volodaaaa said:


> AFAIK Hungary had one private motorway (M5), but I am not sure if it had toll booths.
> 
> This seems to be ordinary "drive-in" matrica-vignette sales point. The images are from 2011 when e-toll for truck was not introduced yet.


But why do those sales points have what appears to be electronic displays for showing the tolls, then?

(incidentally, are there any other such drive-in points exist? I'm presuming this one exists to cater for the traffic that entered via Rajka...)


----------



## volodaaaa

nbcee said:


> M5 had toll booths in the past (for example near Dabas) but you can't see them now.
> 
> Though there is a booth at Kecskemét North where they measure the weight of trucks.


Do you know when those were taken apart? Because I remember some scary booths on E-75 in year 2004-2005, but I might confuse it with that in Greece near Evzoni


----------



## volodaaaa

Eulanthe said:


> But why do those sales points have what appears to be electronic displays for showing the tolls, then?
> 
> (incidentally, are there any other such drive-in points exist? I'm presuming this one exists to cater for the traffic that entered via Rajka...)


Rajka uses former border control booths for that purpose so this might be designated for drivers coming from Vienna. But I always wonder about that booths like you  Never dared to drive without sticker on that short M1 section. And it is much easier to purchase Matrica via internet :cheers:


----------



## nbcee

volodaaaa said:


> Do you know when those were taken apart? Because I remember some scary booths on E-75 in year 2004-2005, but I might confuse it with that in Greece near Evzoni


In the M5 the booths were dismantled around 2004 - and as far as I remember they looked different than the Greek ones you posted. :dunno:


----------



## Verso

Eulanthe said:


> Does anyone know what the story is here?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@47.844...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3mUY3uLTeTS9Pz5h1U4QFA!2e0
> 
> These look like old tollbooths, but what are they doing there? Did Hungary use barrier tolls before they implemented vignettes, or was this a form of tolling system similar to what Slovenia uses for trucks?


I'd say yes, because there's a Slovenian truck on the picture. :troll:


----------



## Eulanthe

volodaaaa said:


> Do you know when those were taken apart? Because I remember some scary booths on E-75 in year 2004-2005, but I might confuse it with that in Greece near Evzoni


There were some very scary ones in Macedonia that looked like they dated from Yugoslav times - maybe you were thinking of them? They were absolutely wrecked when I was there two years ago. 



> Rajka uses former border control booths for that purpose so this might be designated for drivers coming from Vienna. But I always wonder about that booths like you


Something just doesn't seem right - there's a huge parking area at the border when you come from Vienna, so this sales point seems really weird and out of place. The grass verge after the booths also looks very strange and not quite right, so - I don't know. 

Unless those are just old booths used from the M5 and the area exists to deal with traffic from Rajka that didn't need to buy a vignette for the M15?

Either way, it's an odd construction.

Verso - go away with your strange methods of tolling and trolling


----------



## volodaaaa

nbcee said:


> In the M5 the booths were dismantled around 2004 - and as far as I remember they looked different than the Greek ones you posted. :dunno:


I am just scared of abandoned objects  It was in 2004 when I travelled on E-75 in passenger car for the first time and don't remember everything. Are there some old photos from that gates on M5?


Btw. I wonder how thoroughly were parking places near former border crossings mapped by Google_streetview employees


----------



## volodaaaa

Screenshot of the "strange toll gate at M1" from GE dated to 2001. Strange. It was through all lanes.


----------



## Fron

^^
Former tollgate on M3:


----------



## Verso

@Jack_Frost: M30 isn't particularly busy though. M3 continues to Nyíregyháza, Debrecen, Romania, and Ukraine.


----------



## Puležan

Verso said:


> Nice photos! So few traffic even by Budapest? What's AADT here?





Jack_Frost said:


> 4 reasons for the low AADT:
> 
> 1, Danube (despite plenty possibilities to cross the river)
> 2, it doesnt really serves Pécs
> 3, no transit route
> 4, toll


It's empty also because on the south end (HR and BIH) there's nothing which could attract more (if any) traffic. Croatian A5 (E73) is ~70% completed (from Osijek to A3) and has the lowest traffic volume of all motorways 2500-3000 vpd hno: Croatians don't use it so much because of high tolls, route from Zagreb to Osijek is slightly shorter and absolutely without toll through D28 (A12) and D2 state road (via Bjelovar), route E73 doesn't go through Slavonski Brod (which is more or less industrial city), Osijek-Sl.Brod route is detoured as Budapest-Pecs and the economic situation in BIH is difficult, not to say something worse. So it's not that strange that M6 has so low traffic volume.

Hungarian M6 and Croatian A5 motorways won't have much bigger traffic, at least in next 20 years.


----------



## cricric

It's time to build the M4 and the connection to Sopron


----------



## nbcee

cricric said:


> It's time to build the M4 and the connection to Sopron


Well, M4 is already u/c around Szolnok from Abony to Fegyvernek.


----------



## Norsko

Both these signs are placed 1 km (1000 and 1100 m) before the exit, is there any reason for why they have such different designs?


----------



## Verso

Wouldn't it be better to go to Székesfehérvár on road 62?


----------



## zsimi80

" Is this name of province? or what? "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fejér_County


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Attus said:


> 2. No one want to go to Pécs from Budapest. It has not any sense. There's nothing there. Hungary is very centralized, not like the Netherlands or Western Germany. Budapest is not only much more populated than any other city in Hungary (6× bigger than the second one) but is economically even more developed. Actually there's only one region in Hungary (Győr) which is not a net beneficiary of the Hungarian balancing system so that we can almost say Budapest supports the whole nation. Real economical connections between Budapest and other cities are pretty low.


The point of a motorway to other parts of a country is that it enables economic growth in more parts of the country, instead of just one city. It helps to reduce the rural-urban income gap, Latin America is a good example of high inequality between cities and rural areas. 

In northwestern Europe, rural areas are generally not noticably less developed than cities. This is in part due to the developed infrastructure. This keeps the countryside from emptying out, and makes commuting from the countryside possible.


----------



## Attus

Jack_Frost said:


> So what has Miskolc got, what Pécs hasnt? IMO M6 is not good for transit, and never will be, while at least M3 has some ukrainian/romanian transit.


Miskolc "has" Debrecen and Nyíregyháza. Pécs has nothing like them.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> The point of a motorway to other parts of a country is that it enables economic growth in more parts of the country, instead of just one city. It helps to reduce the rural-urban income gap, Latin America is a good example of high inequality between cities and rural areas.
> 
> In northwestern Europe, rural areas are generally not noticably less developed than cities. This is in part due to the developed infrastructure. This keeps the countryside from emptying out, and makes commuting from the countryside possible.


1. Hungary has a stagnating, or even decreasing economy. Perhaps in a better economic situation could you have right, but definitely not now. Even in Budapest you have no chance for new developments. 
2. Approx. 1 million people (10% of total polulation) has left Hungary in the recent 10 years. This dramatic emigration, too, reduces the chances for an economical development. 
3. You can speak about "commuting from the countryside" in the Netherlands, or Scandinavia, but not in a country with such low incomes: in Hungary the average net (i.e. after tax or cheating tax) salary is approx. 500 euro while fuel costs almost the same as in Germany (approx. 1.40 euro / liter).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

All true, but the situation won't improve if you don't invest in infrastructure to enable economic growth. Spending money on infrastructure is an investment that will pay off over a longer period of time. I hope the rural areas / small cities of Hungary won't be written off.


----------



## SRC_100

First of all, any time I drive on M6 there is very low traffic. This picture I took on Thursday late afternoon. I was driving 120km/h on speedometer with tempomat (real speed was cca. 112-115 km/h) and from the begining of M6 near Mohacs I overtook maybe 20-30 cars and trucks, I was overtook by cca. 20 cars, so the traffic level is real very very low.



nbcee said:


> ... and you didn't even take pictures of the infamous tunnels: :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't photoshop out the mountains.


Sorry, but I started taking photos after tunnels towards Budapest, because I took them by hand so in tunnels it could be dangerous


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> All true, but the situation won't improve if you don't invest in infrastructure to enable economic growth. Spending money on infrastructure is an investment that will pay off over a longer period of time. I hope the rural areas / small cities of Hungary won't be written off.


Alright but our starting point was why is traffic on M6 so low ;-)) I tried to explain it. Whether M6 should have been built even for such a low traffic or not, it may be another question.


----------



## Richard_P

Norsko said:


> Both these signs are placed 1 km (1000 and 1100 m) before the exit, is there any reason for why they have such different designs?


 For Me different design is negligible as the most important information is exit number - knowing them is easiest way to travel into Your destination. You can also easily guess where You are and how long motorway is left. And the third thing is that for foreigner local names blind into one which may mislead. So regardless what design signs have it is big kay:for comprehensive exits numbering.


----------



## nbcee

Attus said:


> 1. Hungary has a stagnating, or even decreasing economy. Perhaps in a better economic situation could you have right, but definitely not now. Even in Budapest you have no chance for new developments.
> 2. Approx. 1 million people (10% of total polulation) has left Hungary in the recent 10 years. This dramatic emigration, too, reduces the chances for an economical development.
> 3. You can speak about "commuting from the countryside" in the Netherlands, or Scandinavia, but not in a country with such low incomes: in Hungary the average net (i.e. after tax or cheating tax) salary is approx. 500 euro while fuel costs almost the same as in Germany (approx. 1.40 euro / liter).


With all due respect I think your first two statements are a bit exaggerated. Our GDP finally started growing and while it's true that not everything is sunshine and rainbows, Budapest does just fine nowadays not to mention towns with car factories like Győr or Kecskemét - and while it's hard to give the exact number of immigration the real number would be around half million.


----------



## nbcee

Attus said:


> Alright but our starting point was why is traffic on M6 so low ;-)) I tried to explain it. Whether M6 should have been built even for such a low traffic or not, it may be another question.


IMO the whole project was full of question marks from the beginning to say the least. 

This motorway has some freight traffic between Budapest and Dunaújváros (mostly thanks to the Hankook tire factory there) so if it was only about connecting these two locations that would have been fine with me. But the more we go to the south the more pointless the whole idea is (at least with the current circumstances). And the cherry on the top are those tunnels built just a few meters below the surface through friggin' _yellow soil_. icard: Aaand there goes my blood pressure again... hno:

IMO M4 (or some other projects) should have been built waaay before they even started thinking about the Dunaújváros-Pécs section.


----------



## cricric

nbcee said:


> Well, M4 is already u/c around Szolnok from Abony to Fegyvernek.


I know, but it's not enough. We need the entire motorway


----------



## nbcee

cricric said:


> I know, but it's not enough. We need the entire motorway


So do we ('cause you know we kinda live here and stuff ) The other sections are currently at various stages of planning or getting approvals.


----------



## cricric

^^Faster, faster :cheers:
Btw, no news about the remaining M35?


----------



## nbcee

cricric said:


> Btw, no news about the remaining M35?


According to this source they will open the next section of M35 in 2017 if everything goes well.


----------



## SRC_100

Alex_ZR said:


> Actually, that border crossing is called Ba*č*ki Vinogradi not Ba*ć*ki Vinogradi. Reading it with "ć" instead of "č" made me laugh because "ć" is like soft "č", so I had on my mind some small kid saying it. :lol:
> Sorry for this off-topic.


Did`t you think I can`t write "your" letters?! I just used "ć" to be similarly as I used to when write in serbian/croatian/bosnian language to others and nobody in Serbia had any problem with it, only you! hno:


----------



## Attus

nbcee said:


> It's not a matter of "I think" but rather statistics. And again while it's hard to exactly determine the number I haven't read any paper or article or study that puts it above 500k. http://www.portfolio.hu/gazdasag/munkaugy/tenyleg_itt_az_uj_magyar_exodus.179053.html


It's quite an obsolete article, writing about statistics that were obsolete even in the day when this article was written. Welcome to 2014!


----------



## Attus

nbcee said:


> But anyway this is OT.


Not necesserily. Decreasing population means decreasing traffic as well.


----------



## volodaaaa

Is Hungarian population decreasing due to migration? 

I know lot of traits that Hungarians have in general, especially according to statistics, but rather migration, Hungarian decrease is caused by one of the most negative nature growth in World (it is let's say some kind of tradition). Hungarians have also second suicide rate in Europe (following Lithuania) and highest number of deceases caused by gastrointestinal tract cancer. I think Romanians and Bulgarians are more affected by emigration. 

Sorry for OT.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

^^

Röszke its the name correctly. 

OT:
Too much people leaving Hungary which is a regrettable trend since the communist era!
Yes, also the suicidal rate was the highest in those years! The good news is that this awful trend is changing and the number of cases decreasing!


----------



## volodaaaa

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> ^^
> 
> Röszke its the name correctly.


Thank you :cheers: I always chose the wrong one :lol:


----------



## zsimi80

volodaaaa said:


> Thank you :cheers: I always chose the wrong one :lol:


sz = *s*ay, e*s*timate (I think "s" in slovak)
zs = plea*s*ure (maybe "ž" in your language)


Sorry for offtopic


----------



## SRC_100

^^
s = show ?


----------



## volodaaaa

zsimi80 said:


> sz = *s*ay, e*s*timate (I think "s" in slovak)
> zs = plea*s*ure (maybe "ž" in your language)
> 
> 
> Sorry for offtopic


I know and you are absolutely right  The problem was, I have never heard someone pronounce the name of the municipality and always forgotten how it is spelled:lol: I think now I remembered 

I'm indeed fascinated how some words are ridiculously similar between Croatian, Serbian, Hungarian, Romanian, German and Slovak language. It is not about who invented the certain word, but the fact how we enriched our vocabularies for years. It is great.


----------



## Corvinus

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> s = show ?


Yes. Or sugar ...


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

volodaaaa said:


> Thank you :cheers: I always chose the wrong one :lol:


Welcome & any time!


----------



## JackFrost

According to this article the new section of M43 will be put into service mid 2015

http://www.origo.hu/itthon/20140717...atarig.html?utm_source=sec-2&utm_campaign=sec


----------



## cougar1989

Last week I made a little roadtrip, here are the pictures


----------



## Verso

Your road trip would be much better posted here.


----------



## Verso

Funny "interchange" on M70. Are there more such "interchanges" on M-roads?


----------



## Attus

The sign "Kivéve ÁAK" means "Free for maintenance vehicles".


----------



## Verso

^^ I know, but it still looks funny with that STOP sign. It looks like a real intersection.


----------



## jlin

I have a little question, because the romanians will be finished next spring the highway between Arad and Nadlac. Will Hungary open the M43 till for example the exit Nagylak Csanádpalota F4451 and will this part be opened at september 30th? or will they wait until the romanians are finishing the part Arad-Nadlac? I cant find information about this anywhere.


----------



## JackFrost

^^opening the remaining sections of M43 was postponed to mid 2015


----------



## SRC_100

What`s about M15? I know that there were some informations regarding construction second carriageway but I can`t find it, so When is going to be built? 
The same with M2, any plans for second carriageway?


----------



## Qtya

Zipacna said:


> Hello.
> Are there any official plans to build section Miskolc-Tornyosnémeti as motorway/expressway?
> A few days ago I saw recently built exspressway R4 in Slovakia, also plans to build section Lublin-Rzeszów in Poland as expressway turned to be truth.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is the fact of popularity of the route via DK19(S19)/E371/D1/R4/3 during trips from eastern Poland to Croatia/Montenegro/Greece and the above mentioned section is one of bottlenecks on this route.
> 
> Thank you.





Windblower said:


> That section is planned for completion after 2020.





Qtya said:


> AFAIK it will be built in the present budgetary cycle.





Zipacna said:


> Any details?


In order to speed up the whole damn slow process the regulatory environment of the road constructions is under revision as we speak. The first reading (by the Government) of the complex legislative proposal is scheduled some time this fall. If adopted it will significantly accelerate the transport infrastructure developments in the 2014-2020 period. But I would still say not earlier than 2020, hoping for the best though.


----------



## boobikabobik

Puležan said:


> It's empty also because on the south end (HR and BIH) there's nothing which could attract more (if any) traffic. Croatian A5 (E73) is ~70% completed (from Osijek to A3) and has the lowest traffic volume of all motorways 2500-3000 vpd hno: Croatians don't use it so much because of high tolls, route from Zagreb to Osijek is slightly shorter and absolutely without toll through D28 (A12) and D2 state road (via Bjelovar), route E73 doesn't go through Slavonski Brod (which is more or less industrial city), Osijek-Sl.Brod route is detoured as Budapest-Pecs and the economic situation in BIH is difficult, not to say something worse. So it's not that strange that M6 has so low traffic volume.
> 
> Hungarian M6 and Croatian A5 motorways won't have much bigger traffic, at least in next 20 years.


This year Croatian and BiH complete A5 section Osijek-Beli Manastir (almost H/HR border) and A5 to BiH (Svilaj-Odžak) (A1). Another sections (46km) of A1 in BiH will be completed too. Than it will be shorter, alternative route to Jadran sea (Ploče) for a lot of people (H, SK, CZ, PL). Still will be missing M6 Boly-H/HR border and another 240km motorway between Budapest and Jadran sea. But BiH is building another section A1.


----------



## Verso

Who cares about the "Jadran sea", except in summer?


----------



## TommyLopez

boobikabobik said:


> This year Croatian and BiH complete A5 section Osijek-Beli Manastir (almost H/HR border) and A5 to BiH (Svilaj-Odžak) (A1). Another sections (46km) of A1 in BiH will be completed too. Than it will be shorter, alternative route to Jadran sea (Ploče) for a lot of people (H, SK, CZ, PL). Still will be missing M6 Boly-H/HR border and another 240km motorway between Budapest and Jadran sea. But BiH is building another section A1.


Absolutely not shorter for anyone from CZ and most of PL...


----------



## boobikabobik

TommyLopez said:


> Absolutely not shorter for anyone from CZ and most of PL...


Route to Dubrovnik for people from Ostrava: 

https://www.google.cz/maps/dir/Ostr...bd500!2m2!1d18.0944238!2d42.6506606!3e0?hl=cs

and will be more shorter (another 30km) after finish of A5/A1 Svilaj-Odžak and tunel Vijenac (Zenica)


----------



## jlin

^^ do you have any clue or someone else when the M6 Boly-Ivadarda will be finished?


----------



## Qtya

jlin said:


> ^^ do you have any clue or someone else when the M6 Boly-Ivadarda will be finished?


2018


----------



## sponge_bob

boobikabobik said:


> Route to Dubrovnik for people from Ostrava:
> <snip>


That is a horrendous route across Bosnian mountains. The QUICK way from Ostrava is via Budapest and then Zagreb. It will be 10 years before most of that Bosnian route is motorway. It takes many many hours to drive across Bosnia north to south.


----------



## i15

boobikabobik said:


> Route to Dubrovnik for people from Ostrava:
> 
> https://www.google.cz/maps/dir/Ostr...bd500!2m2!1d18.0944238!2d42.6506606!3e0?hl=cs
> 
> and will be more shorter (another 30km) after finish of A5/A1 Svilaj-Odžak and tunel Vijenac (Zenica)


slightly shorter, but 2 hours longer. And without shortcut on second class road in Slovakia it has the same length as route through Wien


----------



## jlin

Qtya said:


> 2018


 Sure, if thats so very nice and the croats finish there part then also Baranyavar-Osijek? thanks!


----------



## TommyLopez

boobikabobik said:


> Route to Dubrovnik for people from Ostrava:
> 
> https://www.google.cz/maps/dir/Ostr...bd500!2m2!1d18.0944238!2d42.6506606!3e0?hl=cs
> 
> and will be more shorter (another 30km) after finish of A5/A1 Svilaj-Odžak and tunel Vijenac (Zenica)


Hope you're just joking man  There will never be better route than D1-R52-A2-etc.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

jlin said:


> ^^ do you have any clue or someone else when the M6 Boly-Ivadarda will be finished?


They still haven't been started with the construction.
But that section is not very difficult to build so it should be opened soon.


----------



## boobikabobik

i15 said:


> slightly shorter, but 2 hours longer. And without shortcut on second class road in Slovakia it has the same length as route through Wien


Of course it need some time, now is better throught Wien, but route M6/A5/A1 will be better soon.

Osijek - Beli Manastir 24,5 km
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885992&page=73

Tunel 1.mart - Zenica-Bilješevo (will be shorter more than 6km than E73)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657774&page=303

another section in Bih:


----------



## boobikabobik

Originally Posted by MichiH View Post
A1: Josanica – Butila 12 5.7km (October 2007 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
A1: Butila – Vlakovo 12 3.9km (July 2013 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
A1: Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
A1: Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
A1: Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to August 2014) – project – map
A1: Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
A1: Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (November 2013 to November 2014) – project – map
?: Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to December 2014) – project – map


----------



## mcarling

boobikabobik said:


> Route to Dubrovnik for people from Ostrava:
> 
> https://www.google.cz/maps/dir/Ostr...bd500!2m2!1d18.0944238!2d42.6506606!3e0?hl=cs
> 
> and will be more shorter (another 30km) after finish of A5/A1 Svilaj-Odžak and tunel Vijenac (Zenica)


Eventually, there will be a more direct route between Zilina and Budapest. However, it is not an immediate priority for either Slovakia or the EU.


----------



## volodaaaa

mcarling said:


> Eventually, there will be a more direct route between Zilina and Budapest. However, it is not an immediate priority for either Slovakia or the EU.


Currently, there are primary or secondary roads and it is much faster through D1 - D2 and continue through M15 in Hungary to M1.


----------



## boobikabobik

mcarling said:


> Eventually, there will be a more direct route between Zilina and Budapest. However, it is not an immediate priority for either Slovakia or the EU.


Something small sections are building now or is complete:
Zilina-Martin D1 (Tunel Višňové + Dubná Skala-Turany), R1-Ziar nad Hronom-Zvolen, but more R3 will be build after 2017-2020
http://ndsas.sk/stavby-v-priprave/44364s

How is M2 between Vác and Hont/Šahy (SK) ?


----------



## boobikabobik

volodaaaa said:


> Currently, there are primary or secondary roads and it is much faster through D1 - D2 and continue through M15 in Hungary to M1.


I have a lot of experience, that actually shortcut (D1/R1/573/75/64/13/M1) is faster -there is wide route, low traffic (85km). And whole D1 and D2 thought Bratislava has restricted speed 80kmph, than is only half profile M15 and this route is 62 km longer.


----------



## volodaaaa

boobikabobik said:


> I have a lot of experience, that actually shortcut (D1/R1/573/75/64/13/M1) is faster -there is wide route, low traffic (85km). And whole D1 and D2 thought Bratislava has restricted speed 80kmph, than is only half profile M15 and this route is 62 km longer.


You are right. I thought you meant the road through Martin and Žiar nad Hronom. The road is in very very bad condition there. A segmented surface in very bad condition.


----------



## SRC_100

I very often go to Sarajevo like that: PL-Bohumin(D1)-Ostrava (D1-I/56)-(R56)Fridek-Mistek-Makov/Bumbalka (CZ/SK)-Bytća (D1)-D1/R1 direction Nitra-Śoporna (II/573)-Śala-Komarno (SK/HU)- Road no 13/M1-Budapest (M0)-M6-Road no 57-Mohacs-Udvar (HU/HR)-Beli Manastir-Osijek (A5)-A5/A3-Slavonski Brod (HR/BiH)-Derventa-Doboj- Zenica-A1-Sarajevo :cheers:


----------



## Qtya

M34 between Vásárosnamény and Záhony will be built by 2020. The governmental decision became official as it was published in yesterday's Official Journal:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116184845&postcount=4648

This means by 2020 two motorways will link Hungary and Ukraine. 

M3 - Beregdaróc/Berehove
M34 - Záhony/Chop


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

boobikabobik said:


> How is M2 between Vác and Hont/Šahy (SK) ?


This section is not under construction and it's not going to be soon.


----------



## jlin

Qtya said:


> M34 between Vásárosnamény and Záhony will be built by 2020. The governmental decision became official as it was published in yesterday's Official Journal:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116184845&postcount=4648
> 
> This means by 2020 two motorways will link Hungary and Ukraine.
> 
> M3 - Beregdaróc/Berehove
> M34 - Záhony/Chop


 When will the M3 be finished till Ukraine?


----------



## Verso

Why is the M34 a priority?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Záhony could lose its status as a major international border crossing if M3 would link up to Ukrainian M06 at Mukacheve.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

jlin said:


> When will the M3 be finished till Ukraine?


Curently one section is U/C and that is Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 
which is 11.9 km long,and this section should be opened on November 2014,but the last section Vasarosnameny-border with Ukraine is not U/C yet,but it should be U/C soon.


----------



## italystf

I think that currently, every motorway towards the Ukraine, is the last priority for every neighbouring country.


----------



## JackFrost

Verso said:


> Why is the M34 a priority?


A forumer in the hungarian subforum had a good point: its most probably because russian company Magnit plans to build its logistic headquarter in Zahony soon.


----------



## cricric

^^ 40 km of motorway? :crazy2:
What kind of financing? For the rest of M3 you have EU money, but for this?


----------



## JackFrost

^^EU financing

http://www.portfolio.hu/vallalatok/infrastruktura/zahonyig_epul_tovabb_az_m3_autopalya.202110.html


----------



## Qtya

As of today the widening of M0 between M1 and M7 has begun. Completion deadline 2015 Sept!


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is that the oldest section ?
Also when is construction of M2 going to start ? In my opinion i think that this motorway is not going to be very bussy once it's finished .


----------



## SRC_100

Qtya said:


> As of today the widening of M0 between M1 and M7 has begun. Completion deadline 2015 Sept!


I seen it had begun on last Tuesday (12.08)  or maybe even a day earlier.


----------



## Qtya

SRC_100 said:


> I seen it had begun on last Tuesday (12.08)  or maybe even a day earlier.


Well, the ground breaking ceremony was today, but we all know politicians... Anyway, the official announcement says today... 
http://nif.hu/hu/hirek/2015_OSZEN_AZ_M0_M1-11._SZ._FOUT_KOZOTTI_SZAKASZAN_MAR_KOZEL_78_


----------



## Qtya

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Is that the oldest section ?


Yes, I think so.



Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Also when is construction of M2 going to start ? In my opinion i think that this motorway is not going to be very bussy once it's finished .


Difficult to predict. Which section are you asking? (Bp-Vác or Vác-SLO border)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Is that the oldest section ?





Qtya said:


> Yes, I think so.


According to my data, it is the third oldest section.

The oldest is M5 - főút 51: 1988
The second-oldest is foút 51 - főút 6: 16-11-1990 (including Danube Bridge)
The third oldest is főút 6 - M1: 1994


----------



## Verso

Qtya said:


> Difficult to predict. Which section are you asking? (Bp-Vác or *Vác-SLO border*)


That's one long section.


----------



## zsimi80

^^ You are right


----------



## SRC_100

Few shots of M6 from Tuesday. This time south part from famous tunnels to the (so far) south end of M6 - junction with M60 and National road no. 57. Sorry for quality, there was heavy sunshine, but I hope you are going to enjoy 

Let`s start: first 5 shots:














































to be continued


----------



## SRC_100

Next 6:










1 km to the end (so far) of M6




































Straight to Pecs (M60), I turned right to leave M6 and next turned left to national road no. 57 and 56 to Udvar (H/HR border crossing).


----------



## bogdymol

^^   

I think it's enough off-topic. Let's get back to Hungarian road infrastructure.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

volodaaaa said:


> Also, Romanian driver at work



icard:


----------



## zsimi80

icard: hno:


----------



## x-type

People help: a car towing a trailer with another car in H. Altogether under 3500kg. Is it enough to have only regular vignette, the same for normal car?


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> People help: a car towing a trailer with another car in H. Altogether under 3500kg. Is it enough to have only regular vignette, the same for normal car?


http://www.toll-charge.hu/Toll-tariffs/Pricing-2014/

"D1: motorcycles, and motor vehicles with a maximum total permissible weight of 3.5 tons, including any trailers. "

It should be.


----------



## Kese

x-type said:


> People help: a car towing a trailer with another car in H. Altogether under 3500kg. Is it enough to have only regular vignette, the same for normal car?


I would cover the licence plate of the car on the trailer to save some possible trouble.


----------



## bogdymol

Works are moving on on M43 Mako-Nagylak.














































Pictures from nif.hu faceebook page.


----------



## MichiH

nbcee said:


> cricric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, no news about the remaining M35?
> 
> 
> 
> According to this source they will open the next section of M35 in 2017 if everything goes well.
Click to expand...

http://orientpress.hu/132893

If I got it right, the route of the M35 section b/n Debrescen and Berettyóújfalu (M4) is defined now (24.8km). The tender will begin in 2nd half-year 2015. Construction: 2016 to 2018.


----------



## JackFrost

Yes, deadline is 2018, and thats the final route below. Also constructing M4 Berettyóújfalu-RO border section should start next year.

http://www.haon.hu/2014/09/m35.jpg

_edit bogdymol: image too large_


----------



## cricric

Jack_Frost said:


> . Also constructing M4 Berettyóújfalu-RO border section should start next year.


The contract is already signed or it will be signed in the following period?


----------



## JackFrost

^^the contract has not been signed yet


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 12 11.9km (May 2013 to November 2014) – project – map


Is the M3 section still expected to be opened this November?


----------



## Kese

MichiH said:


> Is the M3 section still expected to be opened this November?


Next week.

http://www.szon.hu/miniszteri-vizit-nyiregyhaza-nyugati-elkerulojenel/2666208


----------



## Qtya

cricric said:


> The contract is already signed or it will be signed in the following period?


It wasn't even tendered yet. 

Status: prep for tender


----------



## Pascal20a

Whats the actual status of the section Vasarosnameny del - Vasarosnameny eszak?


----------



## cristianu

When will the entire M4 be completed ? I live near the Hungarian border and we need this


----------



## JackFrost

^^apart from Budapest-Abony section, M4 should be ready until 2020. we have a slight problem with financing this section


----------



## nbcee

^^
^^ The section connecting the border with M35 will be finished before that - it can be looked at as an option.


----------



## Kese

Pascal20a said:


> Whats the actual status of the section Vasarosnameny del - Vasarosnameny eszak?


I do not think there will be such leg. If and when this section gets built it will be Vásárosnamény - Barabás (border). The Vásárosnamény - Záhony part is a different story.


----------



## JackFrost

Kese said:


> Next week.
> 
> http://www.szon.hu/miniszteri-vizit-nyiregyhaza-nyugati-elkerulojenel/2666208


it opened today :banana:

http://www.szon.hu/atadtak-az-m3-as-uj-szakaszat/2672109
http://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/in...m=portfolio_linkek&utm_campaign=hiraggregator


----------



## Pascal20a

What is opened?


----------



## JackFrost

M3 Vaja-Vásárosnamény


----------



## Pascal20a

Why that i had thought it will be opened in November? That seems they work all day long.

Thats amazing news


----------



## JackFrost

we have mayoral elections coming on sunday ;-)


----------



## Pascal20a

Which elections? Megye elections?


----------



## pt640

old stuff


----------



## nbcee

Pascal20a said:


> Which elections? Megye elections?


Local election which means we will elect the mayors of every settlement, the settlement-level councils and yes, even the county councils too.


----------



## Pascal20a

Thats crazy when a election is insight all will be opened sooner and when no election is insight they opened it later


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As if mayors have anything to do with motorway construction...


----------



## nbcee

^^ They actually have something to do with it. Should they build a motorway exit at a small town?* Which cities should be reached first?** Which version of a planned route should be accepted? Mayors have to do some lobbying from time to time.

*Like the proposed M0 exit at Szentendre island.
**Like the debate between Nyíregyháza and Debrecen around the year 2000.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They could advocate for an exit or even a motorway alignment. But the decision is made at the national government level. And they provide the funding.


----------



## nbcee

We both agree then. They are not the main players in this game but once in a while they can roll the dice.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Pics of a motorway opening are shown in local media. Usually on the title page. It's a good promotion when local politicians are on these pics before a council election.


----------



## JackFrost

Two interesting facts:

-this is the easternmost continous motorway in the EU. Only God knows what our polish friends do with their A4 
-until inauguration of M43, Ukraine lies closer to a continous motorway then Romania (last section of M3 will be 22 kms).


----------



## Pascal20a

On Osm it seems they have built a short section of the M49!!


----------



## bewu1

Jack_Frost said:


> Two interesting facts:
> 
> -this is the easternmost continous motorway in the EU. Only God knows what our polish friends do with their A4  (...)


Polish A4 Rzeszów-Jaroslaw (i.e. missing part of A-4 motorway between Rzeszów and PL/UA border) will be ready in 14 months (the contact has been signed on *14 September 2014* and period between 15th December and 15th March is not included). The current status of A4 motorway is hier http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328111&page=396


----------



## Pascal20a

What means that??


----------



## Maciek_CK

It means that come May 2016, Polish A4 will become the easternmost continous motorway in the European Union.


----------



## medicu' de garda

By 2016, Romania will (hopefully) finish the Deva-Lugoj part of A1, which would mean a continuous european motorway all the way until Sibiu, thus taking the title of easternmost motorway forever (cause geografically, you can't get more eastern than in Romania) :banana: . 

On-topic, congratz to Hungary for your new motorway stretch. What's the current status of the M43? And the latest deadline? Over here, it's possible that we will open our stretch of A1 (Nadlac-Pecica for now) by December. Although the border facility is still a mistery, no word on that yet ...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that they should use the old road 43 and once Romania enters the Schengen then it's ok to use M43.Because they don't have to build border checkpoints.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Have you ever driven there? That road is currently in use....


----------



## JackFrost

medicu' de garda said:


> By 2016, Romania will (hopefully) finish the Deva-Lugoj part of A1, which would mean a continuous european motorway all the way until Sibiu, thus taking the title of easternmost motorway forever (cause geografically, you can't get more eastern than in Romania) :banana: .


That still can be topped by Bulgaria (Burgas) or Greece (Kipoi), when they upgrade their parts of substandard roads earlier then Romania builds the whole thing to Constanta. However, at the end you will win with Constanta anyway. 



medicu' de garda said:


> On-topic, congratz to Hungary for your new motorway stretch. What's the current status of the M43? And the latest deadline? Over here, it's possible that we will open our stretch of A1 (Nadlac-Pecica for now) by December. Although the border facility is still a mistery, no word on that yet ...


It looks like Romania makes the race. M43 will be ready not earlier than summer 2015. See here: http://www.delmagyar.hu/mako_hirek/roman-magyar_meccs_az_m43-ason/2401461/


----------



## medicu' de garda

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I think that they should use the old road 43 and once Romania enters the Schengen then it's ok to use M43.Because they don't have to build border checkpoints.


So you're basically saying we should keep the motoway(s) that cost some hundred million euros closed, because we're too cheap to build some temporary border posts?? Are you kidding? Besides, given the current political situation in Romania, there is no certain deadline for joining Schengen, probably not soon anyway, so we should just abandon A1+M43 meanwhile :nuts:



Jack_Frost said:


> That still can be topped by Bulgaria (Burgas) or Greece (Kipoi), when they upgrade their parts of substandard roads earlier then Romania builds the whole thing to Constanta. However, at the end you will win with Constanta anyway.


I thought the idea was to have the easternmost continuous EU motorway. Since Serbia isn't in EU, those examples shouldn't count. Unless we magically decide to build our part of A6 Lugoj-Calafat before A1 Sibiu-Pitesti. Although, given how utterly idiotic our masterplan turned out to be, it's not that unlikely hno:



Jack_Frost said:


> It looks like Romania makes the race. M43 will be ready not earlier than summer 2015.


Well, how about the other race? M4 versus A3 . What's the status of that project? We're at retendering phase at the moment for Bors (Oradea) - Suplacu de Barcau (middle of nowhere) section, we should have a winner anounced shortly.


----------



## Pascal20a

I meant the little road in construction by őr in osm


----------



## JackFrost

medicu' de garda said:


> So you're basically saying we should keep the motoway(s) that cost some hundred million euros closed, because we're too cheap to build some temporary border posts?? Are you kidding? Besides, given the current political situation in Romania, there is no certain deadline for joining Schengen, probably not soon anyway, so we should just abandon A1+M43 meanwhile :nuts:


I am pretty sure trucks must use old 43 crossing until Romania joins Schengen. I have no idea what they intend to do with the cars, basically some containers would be enough to make a temporary crossing on M43/A1. But its a mystery to me too what will happen.



medicu' de garda said:


> I thought the idea was to have the easternmost continuous EU motorway. Since Serbia isn't in EU, those examples shouldn't count.


yes, youre right. (still, they have 2 major corridors in the european network.)





medicu' de garda said:


> Well, how about the other race? M4 versus A3 . What's the status of that project? We're at retendering phase at the moment for Bors (Oradea) - Suplacu de Barcau (middle of nowhere) section, we should have a winner anounced shortly.


M4 should be ready by 2020. We`ll see.


----------



## MichiH

Jack_Frost said:


> It looks like Romania makes the race. M43 will be ready not earlier than summer 2015. See here: http://www.delmagyar.hu/mako_hirek/roman-magyar_meccs_az_m43-ason/2401461/


Well, I'm not sure if I got the google translation right but the article says that the officials said the M43 should be completed at the end of first half of next year.

RO:


> According to the response of the Romanian highway and road development company in our paper recently sent to Nădlac-Arad motorway section is scheduled for January 22, 2015, I handed over to traffic.


Both RO lots should be completed by end of January 2015? I guess the Ex-Alpine lot Pecica-Arad will be handed over for traffic only, ain't it?

Hungary had planned a temporary Nagylak bypass. In case of RO would complete both lots by January, would it be possible to open the A1 b/n Arad-West interchange and Nadlac interchange and use the new access road to Nadlac (Nadlac bypass; OSM)?


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I got the google translation right but the article says that the officials said the M43 should be completed at the end of first half of next year.


...which is June (=summer) :troll:


----------



## Qtya

Jack_Frost said:


> M4 should be ready by 2020. We`ll see.


M4 (from Berettyóújfalu) is scheduled to reach the Romanian border by 2017 but no later than 2018.


----------



## cricric

> M4 should be ready by 2020. We`ll see.





> M4 (from Berettyóújfalu) is scheduled to reach the Romanian border by 2017 but no later than 2018.


I think that there is no chance to have the M4 ready by 2020. Are the other segments at least prepared to be tendered?


----------



## nbcee

What do we mean by M4?

If we mean a continuous motorway from the Romanian border to Budapest via Szolnok then it's not gonna be ready in 2020. 

But if we mean some sections of it including the one between Berettyóújfalu to the Romanian border which will provide a connection to the continuous motorway network (with the completion of M35) then it will be ready by 2017 or 2018.


----------



## cricric

I mean the section of M4 strechting between (UC section near) Szolnok until the RO border.

This

Ok, we have this UC section near Szolnok
We will have soon from Berettyóújfalu to the Romanian border
We have the partially constructed section from Abony to Albertirsa
And we have road 405

So the remaining 95 km are important


----------



## nenea_hartia

The newest aerial filmwork of Romanian A1 motorway between Arad and Nădlac/Hungarian border, including the eastern part of Hungarian M43, has been published today. All credits goes to @*Eurocopter* and the two RO forums which made the film possible by sponsoring it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M85 under construction on 6/6/2014 imagery on Google Earth, between Enese and M1.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thank you! I thought this thread is dead.


----------



## JackFrost

^^





http://www.kisalfold.hu/gyori_hirek...5-oson_gyor_es_csorna_kozott_-_fotok/2405387/


----------



## gramercy

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Thank you! I thought this thread is dead.


nevaaaaaaa


----------



## JackFrost

Pictures taken today on my way to Budapest. Works advancing well.

*M85 Csorna-Enese*


















Future soundwall protecting Kóny 










After Kóny M85 switches to the north side of road 85










where it will be connected to Enese bypass someday, which looks like this:


















road 85 on new alignment










*M85 Enese-Györ*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luki_SL

ChrisZwolle said:


> M85 under construction on 6/6/2014 imagery on Google Earth, between Enese and M1.


Is there planned a completely new M1/M85 intrechange, or the old one will be rebuilt ?


----------



## JackFrost

They rebuild it. But sadly its going to be an interchange spoiled with two roundabouts hno: I guess direction Budapest -> Csorna will be mostly effected by this bad decision. Csorna -> Budapest will have a direct ramp.


----------



## i15

any news about border section of M30 near Tornyosnémeti?


----------



## gramercy

Luki_SL said:


> Is there planned a completely new M1/M85 intrechange, or the old one will be rebuilt ?


http://roads.attus.hu/road_plans/m85_gyor_csorna.jpg

it will be two large roundabouts, one will be the starting point of both the M85 and main road 85


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think there shuold be full cloverleaf. There is enough space for this type of interchange.


----------



## Maciek_CK

^^It reminds me of S51 in Olsztyn, Poland where (at some point) they came up with a similarly _brilliant_ idea. Fortunately, a lot of people (including a fair number of SSC users) found it ridiculous and protested. It took some time and a lot of patience but the goal was achieved and the interchange was changed back to a full cloverleaf.


----------



## gramercy

that's the least of its problems


----------



## Maciek_CK

What else is wrong with it?


----------



## gramercy

m85 between gyor-csorna should be full profile with wider lanes and covered emergency lanes and larger curve radii


----------



## SRC_100

^^
It won`t be? What are they gonna do? 1x2 profile?!


----------



## JackFrost

2x2, with soft shoulders. lane width 3,5 m. it will loke like this:


----------



## Qwert

I have no problem with 3,5 m wide lanes, but these soft shoulders are stupid. What is the price difference between road with soft and hard shoulders? 2-3 %? hno:


----------



## grykaerugoves

I wonder if soft shoulders are dangerous in a sense that if you suddenly swerve and you are entering a different surface at high speed, wether this may create loss of control on the vehicle being driven.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ yeah they are extremely dangerous, especially if for example you apply brakes with 2 tires on asphalt and 2 tires on softshoulder, tends to make car spin


----------



## MichiH

I even think guard railing next to the right lane is safer than this pointless soft shoulder!


----------



## JackFrost

...and this all the way from Györ to Szombathely. hno: There will even be a 2x3 section with soft shoulder at Csorna. Hopefully they reconsider this one day, and pave the shoulders afterwards. And I just can hope that the upcoming sections of M85 from Csorna to Sopron wont have that crazy standard anymore.


----------



## MichiH

Jack_Frost said:


> Hopefully they reconsider this one day, and pave the shoulders afterwards.


I think that's the only reason why not to put the guard railing next to the right lane. I guess the hard shoulders will be add as soon as funding is available (haha) or it is required for safety reasons (to many accidents). Soft shoulders can be easily replaced by hard shoulders b/c most of the works are already done. I think soft shoulders do not save money at all! It's ridiculous to build it that way! hno:


----------



## Maciek_CK

I would've never expected this on a newly built motorway. I guess they managed to save a penny or two but decreased the safety at the same time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Denmark does it too.


Kalundborgmotorvej-9 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

And in Switzerland.

IMG_5020 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> And in Switzerland


That's different. The poles are next to the lane...


----------



## SeanT

You see it some places and it is a motorway, I think M85 is only an "autóút".


----------



## SeanT

..don't get me wrong. This is not my cup of coffe either.


----------



## mcarling

grykaerugoves said:


> I wonder if soft shoulders are dangerous in a sense that if you suddenly swerve and you are entering a different surface at high speed, wether this may create loss of control on the vehicle being driven.


Not with anti-lock brakes.


----------



## zsimi80

M85 

https://www.google.hu/maps/@47.6547...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sMJYhhR_RcjLDgLkvOAq2pQ!2e0


----------



## grykaerugoves

mcarling said:


> Not with anti-lock brakes.


Surerly by the time you have reached to a stop, the car would have spun from either front or back wheels of the vehicles being on different surfaces. I don't think compromising on safety is the way to go for an EU country. It would be better to just do away with sections of a motorway or have a downgraded section of road with lower speed limits if funding is a problem.


----------



## mcarling

grykaerugoves said:


> Surerly by the time you have reached to a stop, the car would have spun from either front or back wheels of the vehicles being on different surfaces.


No, even without anti-lock brakes, a skilled driver will not spin the car. I've practiced this. The beauty of anti-lock brakes is that even an unskilled driver will not spin the car -- assuming they keep the wheel straight.


----------



## verreme

^^ Anti-lock brakes will not prevent you from spinning your car if you brake hard on a split surface. ESP will, but not all cars have this system. The purpose of anti-lock brakes is not to lose direction under hard braking so you can avoid an obstacle, but with no ESP, you must have some skills not to spin your car in that situation.






ABS is irrelevant. A road with that soft shoulders is unsafe by nature. You may need the shoulder to perform an emergency stop if you suddenly find stopped traffic ahead and you don't have enough distance to brake (i.e. in a foggy day). Even with anti-lock brakes, braking with the right half of the car on that shoulder will result in a disaster for most drivers, in most cars.


----------



## mcarling

verreme said:


> Anti-lock brakes will not prevent you from spinning your car if you brake hard on a split surface.


That's true if one brakes insanely hard i.e. out-of-control hard, which one should never ever do under any conditions. Reasonably hard controlled braking will not spin a car with one side on asphalt and the other on gravel. I've practiced this with no ABS, with ABS, with ABS+EPS. If you haven't practiced this, go practice and then come back and tell us what you learned.


----------



## verreme

mcarling said:


> That's true if one brakes insanely hard i.e. out-of-control hard, which one should never ever do under any conditions. Reasonably hard controlled braking will not spin a car with one side on asphalt and the other on gravel. I've practiced this with no ABS, with ABS, with ABS+EPS. If you haven't practiced this, go practice and then come back and tell us what you learned.


Sometimes you _must_ brake hard. In an emergency, for example. Which is the kind of situation that will get you with half a car on the shoulder. I have practiced this -in several driving courses in a closed track. Braking hard is what you must do in a car with ABS, as the car itself adjusts braking power so that the wheels don't lock. I'm able to maintain the trajectory of the car under hard braking on a split surface, but 99% of drivers aren't.

Anyway there are a lot more situations that prove that these soft shoulders are unsafe. Falling asleep and abruptly turning the wheel in order not to crash with the guardrail will also result in a disaster, whilst with a hard shoulder nothing would happen.


----------



## Moravian

Visegrad, national road No.11:


----------



## pt640

M0 widening - between M7 - main road 1 - today

map: goo.gl/lXMU2J


----------



## Corvinus

Some significant changes in motorway/expressway network tolling will take place as of January nex year. The National Ministry of Development confirmed corresponding press releases today.

- all of today's toll-free sections will become tolled with some stretches of M0 and the entire M31 remaining the only exceptions
(some parts of the M0 have been built or refurbished on EU funding, thus EU regulations do not allow tolling for these parts)
Thus, the motorway or expressway (motor traffic way) sign will always signify the beginning of a tolled road, save for the mentioned few exceptions. 

- a new type of _area-limited_ yearly sticker will be introduced, priced at HUF 5000,- per county. If you need to use the motorway network in a few counties only, this allows significant economy compared to a standard yearly sticker. E.g. four counties would cost HUF 20000,- whereas the standard yearly sticker comes at HUF 42000,-

- The existing sticker D1 category for motor vehicles up to 3,5 tons will be split into two sub-categories. The first, for vehicles with a max. of 5 + 2 passenger seats, will be unchanged. Vehicles capable of transporting more passengers will be re-classified into a new D2 category. For these, weekly and bimonthly sticker price will double, yearly price remains unchanged.

- trailers not pulled by a passenger car will need an independent sticker for using motorways. A new U category (U = utánfutó, "trailer") will be introduced, priced at D1 category's rates.

- sticker prices will otherwise remain unchanged starting next year.

- the rates of the existing e-pricing for trucks will be raised by approx. 5% starting Jan. 2015. The parts of M0 ceasing to be toll-free will also cease to be free for trucks


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Guys i read somewhere ,but i don't know where.
Was M1 tolled ?
I am saying about tolling that we can see in Italy,Serbia,France...


----------



## definitivo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Guys i read somewhere ,but i don't know where.
> Was M1 tolled ?
> I am saying about tolling that we can see in Italy,Serbia,France...



...i'm shure that M1 don't have "toll booths" since 2000...what was before 2000 i don't remember...


----------



## MichiH

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Guys i read somewhere ,but i don't know where.
> Was M1 tolled ?


Do you know the search feature?



Atza said:


> M1 Győr (road 85) - Hegyeshalom (A border) section was the first hungarian private motorway (opened in 1996). It had 1 tollgate on the main motorway (on the photo) and 3 tollgates in interchanges.
> 
> M5 motorway had also toll-gates, near Újhartyán and near Kiskunfélegyháza, and also in interchanges.
> 
> So yes, you can see the old tollgate at that place.





Attus said:


> Motorway M1 had toll stations between Győr and Hegyeshalom (Austrian border) in the 90's. This section was built as a private motorway. The tolls were incredibly high and approximately 90% of traffic (heavy freight included) avoided that section and used the parallel running national road instead. The toll was for cars 900 forint in 1997, which is at current value approx. 8 euro for 50km which is crazy.
> I can remember, it was absolute crazy to see that almost every cars and trucks left the motorway at the last exit before the tolled section.
> But because of the low usage of the road, the incomes were much lower than expected and the motorway company became bankrupt in three years (1999). Then the state took over that section, lowered the tolls immediately and later on that section, too, became a part of the nation wide sticker system.
> Most of the toll stations of M1 were removed. This one wich is visible in your link was changed to a sticker sell station. If you come from Austria or Slovakia you may buy your sticker* at that station so the motorways M1 (A border - that station) and M15 (SK border - that station) are eventually free to use.
> 
> * Since the introducing of E-Sticker you get no sticker at all but your car will be registered in an electronic database, but you can do it at that station as well.


----------



## i15

Corvinus said:


> Thus, the motorway or expressway (motor traffic way) sign will always signify the beginning of a tolled road


so M30 Miskolc bypass will remain vignette-free, because motorway sign is placed after exit Miskolc-south?
https://www.google.sk/maps/@48.0598...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1seIVpUHyqlrtOmZQSjV8O4Q!2e0



Also, do you have any information about M30 Tornyosnémeti-SK border? I think I saw 2 construction vehicles there in november, but it was dark and foggy


----------



## Qtya

Photo gallery of the U/C M4 bridge over the Tisza river just north of the city of Szolnok.

http://iho.hu/hir/m4-mar-a-masodik-szakaszban-is-jocskan-benne-vannak-141222


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Photo gallery of the U/C M4 bridge over the Tisza river just north of the city of Szolnok.
> 
> http://iho.hu/hir/m4-mar-a-masodik-szakaszban-is-jocskan-benne-vannak-141222


Credit to *Aladar*! 



Aladar said:


> *M4: már a második szakaszban is jócskán benne vannak* :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> http://iho.hu/hir/m4-mar-a-masodik-szakaszban-is-jocskan-benne-vannak-141222


----------



## Corvinus

Why did they close the "Linguistic issues...." thread?!

Anyway, here's one from a touristy spot of Budapest. Official traffic signs in Hungary rarely contain English translations.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Some kind of car wash point/service? :troll:


----------



## Kanadzie

they sound like jerks to make tow away zone no stopping for the street sweeper!


----------



## mcarling

Kanadzie said:


> they sound like jerks to make tow away zone no stopping for the street sweeper!


What?!? Of course cars which block the street sweeper should be towed.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Back to topic please
Did something changed on MO since November 2013?
Here is a video:fmTEHHXIL_


----------



## Eulanthe

Corvinus said:


> - all of today's toll-free sections will become tolled with some stretches of M0 and the entire M31 remaining the only exceptions


Including the M15? It really is about time that the EU get their act together and force vignette-using countries to introduce proper corridor vignettes. I'm thinking about my occasional route from Wrocław to Budapest - I need three vignettes to cover the distance from Brno to Budapest. With Slovakia and Hungary now using e-vignettes, there's absolutely no reason why they can't introduce cheaper corridor vignettes valid for 12 hours or so.


----------



## nbcee

^^ All-EU vignettes would be very awesome. :cheers:


----------



## TheMagnificient

Do Hungary have a vignette obligation for motorways ?


----------



## nbcee

^^ Yes, you have to buy an electronic (in other words _virtual_) vignette if you want to drive on a motorway.


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ Yes, http://www.toll-charge.hu/.


----------



## Qwert

Eulanthe said:


> Including the M15? It really is about time that the EU get their act together and force vignette-using countries to introduce proper corridor vignettes. I'm thinking about my occasional route from Wrocław to Budapest - I need three vignettes to cover the distance from Brno to Budapest. With Slovakia and Hungary now using e-vignettes, there's absolutely no reason why they can't introduce cheaper corridor vignettes valid for 12 hours or so.


Slovakia doesn't use e-vignette yet. It was scheduled to introduce the e-vignette on 1 January 2015, but our minster of transportation was too busy sniffing cocaine he somehow didn't make it. It should be introduced sometimes during 2015.

BTW, I agree something needs to be done with vignettes in EU. IMO the simplest way to reduce costs for occasional travellers would be some EU regulation obliging member states to issue cheap 1 day (e-)vignettes for like 2-3 €.


----------



## Corvinus

Qwert said:


> BTW, I agree something needs to be done with vignettes in EU. IMO the simplest way to reduce costs for occasional travellers would be some EU regulation obliging member states to issue cheap 1 day (e-)vignettes for like 2-3 €.


1-day vignettes for 2-3 € would be fantastic in France, Italy or Spain. Then, tourists travelling hundreds of kms wouldn't have to pay amounts of 40-80 € motorway tolls along their journey.
Of course I would welcome this type of vignettes for Hungary as well.



Eulanthe said:


> Including the M15?


I'm afraid yes. 
From the toll-charge.hu web site:



> From 1 January 2015 only the following road sections can be used toll free:
> 
> the entire length of the M31 motorway
> the following sections of the M0 highway
> the section between Main Route 1 and the M5 motorway
> the section between Highway M4 (Main Route 4) and M3
> Megyeri Bridge (the section between Main Route 11 and Main Route 2)
> 
> The remaining sections of M0, and, in addition to the access and exit sections of the expressways within the beltway, the currently toll-free city bypass roads and highways will also lose their toll-free status and shall be used with a valid e-vignette after the new regulations take effect.


----------



## Verso

^^


> From 1 January 2015 only the following *road* sections can be used toll free:


It says as if you'll need a vignette even for local and gravel roads. Are they talking about motorways, expressways or M-roads? I assume the M3 in Budapest will be toll-free as well.


----------



## letso53

Verso said:


> ^^It says as if you'll need a vignette even for local and gravel roads. Are they talking about motorways, expressways or M-roads? I assume the M3 in Budapest will be toll-free as well.


The Hungarian version of the website now features maps which helps to explain the new toll system , including the county vignettes. Assuming that the information is correct, all M roads will be tolled, including
- Miskolc bypass which is not signed as an expressway or motorway,
- M86 at Szombathely,
- and Kaposvar bypass, regardless whether it is signed as road 61 or M9.
However, current section of M85 around Enese does not appear on the map - that may be a mistake, but undoubtedly that will change soon when the rest of the M85 is completed. 
Road 4 between Budapest and Ullo will also be tolled. The map makes it clear that they intend to toll the section to the airport - which implies that, in the absence of an alternative road leading to the airport, you will have to buy a vignette to get to the airport. Other roads, including road 8, even if signed as an expressway, will not be tolled.
The city sections of the M3 to J11, M5 to J14 and M7 to J7 will remain free. The M0 sections are as previously described - what is (also) not clear is the status of the bit between road 1 and the M1, and whether you can exit the M0 at the M5 and at road 4 for free.


----------



## Qtya

Check out this video of the M3 stretch till Vásárosnamény recently posted on NIF's fb page :

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...079910474&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## Attus

Verso said:


> I assume the M3 in Budapest will be toll-free as well.


No, definitely: no.
Every motorway and expressway will be tolled as from 1st January 2015 (i.e. tomorrow). The only exceptions are some sections of M0, because the (re-)construction of those sections were cofinanced by EU and the financing contract definitive forbids intcoducing tolls to them.


----------



## i15

letso53 said:


> The Hungarian version of the website now features maps which helps to explain the new toll system , including the county vignettes. Assuming that the information is correct, all M roads will be tolled, including
> - Miskolc bypass which is not signed as an expressway or motorway,


Can you provide link for that map? I remember older map where the end of M30 (road 304 -> road 3) was labeled as paid section, but in fact it wasn't.


----------



## MichiH

^^

http://www.toll-charge.hu/Road-network/



> From 1 January 2015 only the following road sections can be used toll free:
> - the entire length of the M31 motorway
> - the following sections of the M0 highway:
> - the section between Main Route 1 and the M5 motorway
> * The section between M4 highway (Main Route 4) and M3
> * Megyeri Bridge (the section between Main Route 11 and Main Route 2)
> The remaining sections of M0, and, in addition to the access and exit sections of the expressways within the beltway, the currently toll-free city bypass roads and highways will also lose their toll-free status and shall be used with a valid e-vignette after the new regulations take effect.


http://www.toll-charge.hu/Electronic-toll/Utdijkoteles-uthalozat/



> Please see a map of the toll road network at the following link:
> _HU-GO map is under construction_


----------



## letso53

This is the more detailed version:
http://www.nemzetiutdij.hu/Halozat/


----------



## i15

http://www.nemzetiutdij.hu/Halozat/HDorszagos_2015.jpg

is this a map of sections where you need vignette for passenger car?


----------



## letso53

Yes, it is.


----------



## i15

Thanks, now it's clear. It's pretty bad for Kaposvár - simple 2 lane bypass in the middle of land with no motorways is paid


----------



## Attus

i15 said:


> Thanks, now it's clear. It's pretty bad for Kaposvár - simple 2 lane bypass in the middle of land with no motorways is paid


Yes. However, please note that a new kind of e-stickers was introduced as of today: regional year sticker. Its price is 5.000 forint (approx. 16 €) for a year. It is even for Hungarian incomes quite a low price. So for drivers that use that bypass (or any other tolled road in the region where they live) it worth absolutely to pay that toll.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
How much annual matrica for car < 3.5t now?
Can I buy it on website with invoice?


----------



## Attus

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> How much annual matrica for car < 3.5t now?
> Can I buy it on website with invoice?


Conventional tolls have not changed. It's 42,980 forint. You can buy it online. I have no idea what kind of invoice can you get.


----------



## nbcee

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I meant on the countruies where Serbs work.


Knew that, just wanted to thank you for supporting my assumption.


kostas97 said:


> I need some info about the M3 motorway:
> Is it going to reach the Ukrainian border someday?


According to the magical thirteenth page it is scheduled to be built around 2025-27.


----------



## Corvinus

Contrary to previous announcements stating that all motorways and expressways (except M31 and certain parts of M0) will become tolled from Jan 1st, 2015, here is a piece of news stating that the section of M30 between Szirma and Felsőzsolca (i.e. the Miskolc bypass) will also remain toll-free:


https://www.eszakhirnok.com/miskolc/44682-helytelenuel-megsem-kell-fizetni-a-miskolci-elkeruel-uton.html

The given reason is that this stretch is "just" a main road, so no tolls apply. The National Road Toll Service company confirmed that this stretch was indicated "by mistake" as tolled from Jan. on. They also stated whoever bought a vignette just to use this stretch can have it refunded.

Other sources say the toll-free status is a result of pressure from the nationalist Jobbik party in the area. 
(There was also a proposal to allow members of Parliament using the entire network without paying tolls, and Jobbik firmly spoke out against it)


----------



## i15

it's clear here http://www.nemzetiutdij.hu/Halozat/
the end of M30 is tolled for trucks, but passenger car doesn t need vignette


----------



## vatse

Is there any map with fixed speed cameras of Hungary?


----------



## JackFrost

There are some on M0 and M1. However theres gonna be a lot of cameras installed in the upcoming months everywhere in the country:



Aladar said:


> Indulhat a móka...
> 
> *Januártól működésbe léphetnek a mindent látó traffipaxok*
> 
> http://www.vg.hu/vallalatok/szolgal...e-lephetnek-a-mindent-lato-traffipaxok-441513
> 
> És mivel ez egy szakmai oldal, itt a térkép, hogy hová telepítik a fix "traffipax"-okat. :cheers:
> 
> *PIROS buborék: NUSZ kamerák - 101 db*
> *KÉK buborék: KKEP kamerák - 127 db*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás: http://slideplayer.hu/slide/2593231/#


----------



## _blogen_

:cheer::cheer::cheer: New record on the Hungarian highways: 336kmh! :cheer::cheer::cheer:






And they survived the crash.


----------



## Kese

Dumb and Dumber. Kind of funny to see it right next to the map of speedtraps.


----------



## definitivo

...question ???

...M5, from the Roszke border crossing to the first turn to (regular) road 5 to Szeged is 800 meters ( OMV gas station is there )...people told me that i must by vignette for this 800m on M5...is it true ?
...also, somebody told me for some Megye ( zupanijske ) vignette, few thousands forints for one year...they exist, and I can buy them at the same place where i'm buying vignette for M-roads ? thanks


----------



## vatse

JackFrost said:


> There are some on M0 and M1. However theres gonna be a lot of cameras installed in the upcoming months everywhere in the country:


Is there a direct link to this map so I can zoom in and check about specific locations?


----------



## Bzyq_74

*@JackFrost*
A few questions:
What is the difference between red and blue one?
Are radars already sticky budget? 
Can you give some Web (interactive version)?

This information will be very useful for many foreign tourists in Hungary.


----------



## JackFrost

Red: cameras of *N*emzeti *U*tdijfizetési *Sz*olgáltató Zrt
Blue: fixed cameras (*K*omplex *K*özlekedési *E*llenörzési *P*ont)

This means red is for toll surveillance, and blue for monitoring all other traffic violations.

I dont have any interactive map, but Ill ask Aladar...


----------



## Moravian

_blogen_ said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer: New record on the Hungarian highways: 336kmh! :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> And they survived the crash.


 And hopefully the other travellers on M7 as well....Most probably would be the longest straights on Hungaroring or Pannonia Ring too short......


----------



## Kese

definitivo said:


> ...question ???
> 
> ...M5, from the Roszke border crossing to the first turn to (regular) road 5 to Szeged is 800 meters ( OMV gas station is there )...people told me that i must by vignette for this 800m on M5...is it true ?
> ...also, somebody told me for some Megye ( zupanijske ) vignette, few thousands forints for one year...they exist, and I can buy them at the same place where i'm buying vignette for M-roads ? thanks


Yes, yes.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

edit


----------



## mcarling

_blogen_ said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer: New record on the Hungarian highways: 336kmh! :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> And they survived the crash.


It seems like they hit a patch of bumpy road and lost control. I can't believe they didn't take a run at about 200 to 250 km/h first to check the road condition. Stupid!


----------



## bartek76

How on earth they could survive crash at that speed?
When you look at what was left from the carhno:


----------



## mcarling

bartek76 said:


> How on earth they could survive crash at that speed?
> When you look at what was left from the carhno:


They clearly ran off the road and didn't hit anything (other than passing through the guardrail) before coming to a stop in the grass. They obviously took their GoPro with them when exiting the vehicle. At some time thereafter, the vehicle caught fire. Perhaps they intentionally set it on fire to destroy evidence? The latest statistics I saw (quite old now) are that only 1 in 70 crashes results in a fire.


----------



## bartek76

^^
Are you trying to say that they got from remnants of car on their own and they were in a good form enough to escape? 
Film has been uploaded to hungarian police channel in YouTube, so it must have been the cops who found the camera.


----------



## mcarling

bartek76 said:


> Are you trying to say that they got from remnants of car on their own and they were in a good form enough to escape?


I'm not saying that's what happened. I'm saying that it looks like they escaped from the vehicle but not from the crash scene. One thing that is clear in the video is the path they took through the grass from where they exited the road through the guard rail to where they came to rest. It's fairly clearly they didn't hit anything (other than the guard rail) along that path. They hit the guardrail fast enough that it did a lot of damage to the vehicle.

I think it's safe to conclude that the GoPro was removed from the vehicle before it caught fire. It's difficult to imagine that was done by the police. What could have started the fire after the time needed for the police to arrive, find the GoPro, and remove it?



bartek76 said:


> Film has been uploaded to hungarian police channel in YouTube, so it must have been the cops who found the camera.


That's not the only possible way the police could have obtained the video.


----------



## macker00

JackFrost said:


> Only God knows what our polish friends do with their A4


Our government has almost no support in the region the A4 (41,2 km, flat land) is built, so it will take 5,5 years to complete it (if nothing changes). They are quick in building new motorways, but only in areas where their supporters live


----------



## bogdymol

M8 would certainly help. There's a lot of transit traffic between M5 and M1 that would use such a route. Distances should be similar, so I'm sure I would use it.


----------



## pasadia

I know, any roumanian will say that. 
But it seems that Hungary doesn't put M8 first, is has other plans. For example enlargment for M1 between Budapest and Gyor to 2*3 standard.


----------



## bogdymol

All the way to Gyor? I though it's only until Tatabanya.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> But it seems that Hungary doesn't put M8 first, is has other plans. For example enlargment for M1 between Budapest and Gyor to 2*3 standard.


I don't think so. The 2013 strategy plans contain M8 sections too but 2+1 only. I think M9 is more important and it's also partialy contained on the strategy map.



MichiH said:


> Your map from September 2013


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109072060&postcount=6087 (October 2013)


----------



## nbcee

You should take into account that Hungary is a heavily centralised country (by population, GDP, etc.) So that's not all transit traffic what you see in the map as local traffic is also very important especially in the town X <-> Budapest routes.

I hope I can find some numbers regarding this.


----------



## bzbox

I was drivinig on M86 in very end of March:










I didn't buy the matrica, so I wonder if I was breaking the law?
In other words, is now matrcia needed on M86 from Szombathely to Pósfa?


----------



## bzbox

Oh, and two more things, I saw somekind of landworks around Zalalövö, are those works on a bypass?
And on some local maps there is a bypass of Körmend on Fő-ut 8 drawn, what is that about? Nothing seems to be going on there ...


----------



## MichiH

bzbox said:


> In other words, is now matrcia needed on M86 from Szombathely to Pósfa?


http://www.toll-charge.hu/Toll-tariffs/



> According to the Decree effective from February 1 2015, the following road sections can be used toll free:
> 
> the M31 motorway
> the M86 highway,
> the M8 motorway,
> ...
> click for zooming


----------



## kostas97

Could you please tell me about the progress on the M43?
And also, 2 questions that I wanna ask:
1)Is the M3 going to be extended or is that a long future plan?
2)How about the cost of the M43?


----------



## danielstan

Progress of the works on the new Romanian border checkpoint on A1 motorway at Nadlac:









Topographic measurements at the new TIR parking place










Foundations of the buildings at the parking










Foundations of the buildings at the parking

Source, in Romanian: http://www.puterea.ro/economie/auto...omano-maghiar-la-nivel-de-autostrada-111423.h

In this article they say the works could be finished in May or June (unofficially)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I would rather say the works could be finished in june. There is too little time to may.


----------



## Verso

What does this have to do with Hungary?


----------



## sotonsi

^^ It's a new border check on the Hungarian / Romanian border and was a response to kostas97's question about the M43.


----------



## kostas97

sotonsi said:


> ^^ It's a new border check on the Hungarian / Romanian border and was a response to kostas97's question about the M43.


Thanks for answering my question.
Also, I wanted to ask if the M3 is going to be extended to the Ukrainian border but I forgot to ask that question.....
If you can, answer that
Thanks


----------



## seszele

Based on those maps posted I am wondering; Which way would average Hungarian take when driving:
From Szeged to Debrecen
From Szeged to let's say Balaton area.

Motorway or rather the National roads?


----------



## [atomic]

first one: probably the national road since using the m5 from Kecskemét is a longer route than using route 47 (it would add 50km or so)
second one: going all the way to budapest is quite a detour and there could be some heavy traffic so m5 ->52->61->64 would make more sense 
also I just realized how little sense that little stubble of the M8 makes right now for anyone traveling east-west in that area.


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> Thanks for answering my question.
> Also, I wanted to ask if the M3 is going to be extended to the Ukrainian border but *I forgot to ask* that question.....
> If you can, answer that
> Thanks


No, you didn't (3rd April 2015):



kostas97 said:


> Could you please tell me about the progress on the M43?
> And also, 2 questions that I wanna ask:
> * 1)Is the M3 going to be extended or is that a long future plan?*
> 2)How about the cost of the M43?


I just can recommend reading this thread regularly.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122830297&postcount=6784 (30th March 2015)

M3 is/was CEF project no. 6 of 6 which should be the priority. One map indicates 2x2, the other one says 2+1 by <= 2027. :dunno:


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> No, you didn't (3rd April 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> I just can recommend reading this thread regularly.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122830297&postcount=6784 (30th March 2015)
> 
> M3 is/was CEF project no. 6 of 6 which should be the priority. One map indicates 2x2, the other one says 2+1 by <= 2027. :dunno:


I meant I forgot to ask if the M3 is going to be fully constructed (up to the Ukrainian border), not just extended-for example for 5 more kilometres.
With the term extension, you can describe 1km of new road but you can also describe 50kms as well.
That's why I said I forgot it.


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> I meant I forgot to ask if the M3 is going to be fully constructed (up to the Ukrainian border), not just extended-for example for 5 more kilometres.


I don't recognize any conflict between the two maps. Both display the same.

Google translator translates "Vásárosnamény - orszaghatar között" to "Vásárosnamény - between national borders".


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> The European Commission has recently turned down Hungary’s request for EU funding for the construction on the M4 motorway due to overly high building costs, Hungarian news portal index.hu reported. The website said Brussels suspects a cartel behind the project, in which the construction of a one-kilometre motorway stretch cost nearly four billion forints.​
> http://www.portfolio.hu/en/economy/...4_motorway_suspiciously_overpriced.29354.html
> 
> 4 billion HUF is € 13 million per kilometer, which is indeed relatively high for a greenfield motorway in flat terrain, when compared to Romania or Poland.


Construction of M4 section Abony-Fegyvernek was stopped until further notice

http://www.hirado.hu/2015/03/31/laz...autopalya-kartellgyanuval-erintett-szakaszan/

E60 is cursed...


----------



## nbcee

seszele said:


> Based on those maps posted I am wondering; Which way would average Hungarian take when driving:
> From Szeged to Debrecen
> From Szeged to let's say Balaton area.
> 
> Motorway or rather the National roads?


1) to Debrecen -> national roads
2) to Balaton -> it's a bit more of a dilemma but I would still pick the national roads.

I'm from Kecskemét so it's almost the same from there. Except maybe that if I'm going to the southern parts of the Balaton, I'll most likely use the M7 motorway after Siófok.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Construction of M4 section Abony-Fegyvernek was stopped until further notice
> http://www.hirado.hu/2015/03/31/laz...autopalya-kartellgyanuval-erintett-szakaszan/


Thanks. If I got it right, the government do not agree with EC but there will be an internal audit to investigate the NIF tender process. It will last 1 month!? NIF already informed the contractor companies on 1st April that works have to be suspened indefinitely. Correct?


----------



## SeanT

That is correct.


----------



## Qtya

Currently on hold construction of the M4 Motorway between Abony and Fegyvernek.



martonnetwork said:


> *A leállított M4-es építkezés Abony és Fegyvernek között.. *
> (Drone Media Studio)


----------



## tfd543

Hi guys. Does anyone of you know if M0 is totally finished? The southern part that was finished last year. I remember that they Said that the old asphalt had to undergo renovation ?


----------



## negolb

MichiH said:


> Thanks. If I got it right, the government do not agree with EC but there will be an internal audit to investigate the NIF tender process. It will last 1 month!? NIF already informed the contractor companies on 1st April that works have to be suspened indefinitely. Correct?


Yes and not. The government had no problem with the contract few month ago, but something happened since then: a fight between the oligarchs of the FIDESZ. 

The M4 construction was a project of the old friend, but he is a new enemy now. And this is the problem here. The government does not support his enemies with lot of money, and the expense was the double of the real one here: 2bn/km is a real cost onto this highway and bridge in the plain, but this was a 4bn/km project.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gov’t allocates HUF 600 billion for road construction

Heard it through the grapevine. € 2 billion for new roads and motorways.

_Additionally, a 120 km four-lane road will be built between Kecskemét and Békéscsaba in the south-east._

I haven't read much about this project in recent years but it's apparently activated. 

No word on the M0 completion.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Gov’t allocates HUF 600 billion for road construction
> 
> _Additionally, a 120 km four-lane road will be built between Kecskemét and Békéscsaba in the south-east._


Yes, M44 had always high priority, e.g. in fall 2013: http://www.miabonyunk.hu/images/659389_N.jpg and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109072060&postcount=6087.

M0/M10 from M1 to Esztergomis is also mentioned in the article ("western Budapest bypass"). I guess this is almost the completion of the Budapest beltway, isn't it?

Well, I think this news article isn't very accurate. Is there any press release?


----------



## zsimi80

Thanks JackFrost for the pics.




JackFrost said:


> Néhány kép M3 49-es főút-Vásárosnamény szakaszáról
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legmagasabb számjegyü kilométerkö magyar autópályán
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autópálya vége
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ùj II. Rákóczi Ferenc hid/Vásárosnamény


----------



## Verso

A lot of traffic.


----------



## Corvinus

Just for international folks, this remark



> A legmagasabb számjegyü kilométerkö magyar autópályán


means, "highest-numbered kilometer marker sign ("stone") on a Hungarian motorway"
The distance refers to the center of Budapest, where the "zero" marker is, next to the chain bridge.


----------



## i15

yeah, all roads lead to Budapest


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Some kind of Rome?


----------



## MHN

Fresh pictures taken yesterday on M43, between Mako and the Romanian border:












































The entire set of pictures with this section of M43 could be found here.
The entrance in Romania by motorway was already posted by *Bogdymol* in this message.


----------



## bzbox

Corvinus said:


> Just for international folks, this remark means, "highest-numbered kilometer marker sign ("stone") on a Hungarian motorway"
> The distance refers to the center of Budapest, where the "zero" marker is, next to the chain bridge.


Can you show exact location?


----------



## JackFrost

^^I took that picture about here:

https://www.google.hu/maps/place/48...989,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en


----------



## Corvinus

bzbox said:


> Can you show exact location?


Yes, it's on Clark Ádám square, by the roundabout between the Buda end of the Chain Bridge and the funicular railway's ground station. --> Maps

It is a sculpture of a zero numeral with just the inscription "KM" on its socket.
The distances of all single-numbered roads in Hungary (except Main Road no. 8), as well as of Main Roads no. 10, 11 and 31 are counted from this location. 

Photo from Wikipedia article:


----------



## Verso

The center of Budapest is in Pest though, isn't it?


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Indeed, at least since the creation of "Great Budapest" in 1950, the city's geographical center is in the 10th district (_Kőbánya_, or _Steinbruch_ in German), on Martinovics square - which is on the Pest side. (Wiki source).


----------



## MichiH

Corvinus said:


> (_Kőbánya_, or _Steinbruch_ in German)


Quarry in English.


----------



## nbcee

Uppsala said:


> Hungary today has really good motorway links with its neighbors. Soon, they also have with Romania as well, which is very good
> 
> Austria: *M1*
> Serbia: *M5*
> Croatia: *M7*
> Slovakia: *M15*
> Slovenia: *M70*
> Romania: Not yet, but *M43* opening soon
> Ukraine: Not yet


Yes, this is good ... but if we decide to play sandbox mode , we can also ask for
-M85 or even M86 to Austria
-M6 or even M60 to Croatia
-M2 and M30 to Slovakia
-M4, M49 or even M44 to Romania
Not to mention converting M70 and M15 to 2x2 lane motorways. :grass:


----------



## pasadia

nbcee said:


> -M4, M49 or even M44 to Romania


M4 will be linked with roumanian A3, M49 (when will be done) probably will be linked with a new expressway till Baia Mare (at least), but for M44 I really don't see a future over the border. Basically it will be mainly for hungarian speleologist trying to get faster towards Apuseni Mountains and the caves in that area since there is not an important long traffic route over here.


----------



## kostas97

pasadia said:


> Actually, direct conection between Budapest and Central Transilvania (Cluj area) will be M4 on hungarian side along with A3 on roumanian side. M3 doesn't really do the trick for us since it's pretty devious.υ
> 
> Some new picture apper from the area of border crossing in this article (in roumanian)
> 
> Unofficial they say that it will be ready somewhere between 15 -30 June.




AFAIK, the only operational parts of the Romanian A3 are the Bucharest-Ploiesti part and the bypass of Cluj-Napoca.....the road is really challenging because if the Transylvanian mountains and I don't think it it will be constructed all the way to Bors (Hungarian border) until 2022-2023......this means that the A1-M43 is going to serve as the main motorway border crossing between the 2 countries.


----------



## kostas97

About what they unofficially said (that the M43-A1 will be ready somewhere between 15 -30 June), I have to say that these are some very good news......I hope this to become true.


----------



## JackFrost

M85/M1-Enese interchange



bnyuszi said:


>


nif.hu


----------



## i15

roundabout on expressway is not against the norm?


----------



## JackFrost

Well, its an interchange, so its not exactly on the expressway. However, this alignment is a real pain in the ass, i hope it doesnt spread Hungary. 

Lets just say, M1/M85 direct interchange has not been built yet.


----------



## Bzyq_74

nbcee said:


> Yes, this is good ... but if we decide to play sandbox mode , we can also ask for
> -M85 or even M86 to Austria
> -M6 or even M60 to Croatia
> -M2 and M30 to Slovakia
> -M4, M49 or even M44 to Romania
> Not to mention converting M70 and M15 to 2x2 lane motorways. :grass:


This is important, but I think no less important is:
1. Close of the M0 ring road (part of North-West),
2. 3-rd c/w on the M7 (section M0 - Siofok),
3. 3-rd c/w on the M1 (section M0-Tatabanya or continue to Gyor).


----------



## MichiH

^^ 3rd lane, not 3rd carriageway


----------



## nbcee

Bzyq_74 said:


> This is important, but I think no less important is:
> 1. Close of the M0 ring road (part of North-West),
> 2. 3-rd c/w on the M7 (section M0 - Siofok),
> 3. 3-rd c/w on the M1 (section M0-Tatabanya or continue to Gyor).


YeS, but I was only talking about our international connections. I' can make a separate list for the other "sandbox" projects.


----------



## Bzyq_74

MichiH said:


> ^^ 3rd lane, not 3rd carriageway


Of course, my mistake


----------



## Atza

i15 said:


> roundabout on expressway is not against the norm?


In fact this IC is before the begining of the expressway, not "on".

(By the way roundabout is accepted on expressway.)


----------



## Atza

Today's photos of road 47 reconstruction (Szeged-Algyő)


----------



## Corvinus

^^ They could really update those steam locomotive pictograms indicating train stations


----------



## Atza

Corvinus said:


> ^^ They could really update those steam locomotive pictograms indicating train stations




They could use Bzmot instead
https://www.google.hu/search?q=bzmot&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=939&site=webhp&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ymRMVf2eK8eMsgGzjIHIDQ&ved=0CB4QsAQ


----------



## devo

Corvinus said:


> ^^ They could really update those steam locomotive pictograms indicating train stations


This is still used in Norway:









This can also be used, not to warn about a nice fence, but in case the level crossing has a gate:









At least it does warn that a gate is coming up. Trains after the gate? Well you have to figure that out yourself.


----------



## luckyluk

Uppsala said:


> But is not this actually an old statement from the communist era? That one claimed that M would not mean Motorway for it looked for British out, so someone came in that M would mean Magyar or Magyarország instead? But why is it only *Motorways* named *M1* or *M5* if *M* is not for *Motorway*? :lol: Not ordinary roads? So I'm sure that whoever came the M numbers got an idea from the UK, but to calm some anti-Western policies so it was argued that M would mean Magyarország.
> 
> But almost *everyone* who sees the *M1*, *M5* or *M43* think that *M* means *Motorway*, although most Hungarians  :lol:


This "M" sinage was indeed modelled after the Btitish - dating back to '64 or '65, but the anti Western sentiments suggested here, and hence the "Magyarország" or "magyar" interpretations also ring a lot more contemporary bell.


----------



## negolb

luckyluk said:


> This "M" sinage was indeed modelled after the Btitish - dating back to '64 or '65, but the anti Western sentiments suggested here, and hence the "Magyarország" or "magyar" interpretations also ring a lot more contemporary bell.


We followed the German standards in the autobahn building when we restarted the highway constructions and the "M" means _"magyar"_ really. For example M1 = 1st Hungarian road.


----------



## luckyluk

MichiH said:


> Thanks. If I got it right, the government do not agree with EC but there will be an internal audit to investigate the NIF tender process. It will last 1 month!? NIF already informed the contractor companies on 1st April that works have to be suspened indefinitely. Correct?


The indefinite suspension is correct, all the rest is not, that is based on some misleading government propaganda. The EU expressed no opinion in connection with footing the bill for the relevant section of M4, as the Hungarian government never even asked for this. There might have been some informal "oh no!" over the preposterous price tag, and that was used by the government as an excuse for stopping the project. The real reason is a sudden nasty conflict between Pime Minister Orbán, - who is practically the dictator of Hungary now, and the No.1 oligarch, Simicska, who used to provide the economical background for Orban's party. Simicska openly called Orbán a "scumbag" (in the public media). Until then the government had absolutely no problem with the price, on the contrary, they were defending it. Btw Simicska was the contractor of the middle section that included the Tisza river bridge, which imo may be the only part that is actually not overpriced. I know: :nuts:


----------



## nbcee

luckyluk said:


> This "M" sinage was indeed modelled after the Btitish - dating back to '64 or '65


So in 1964 or '65, a "socialist" country opted to name its roads following the example of a leading capitalist country? Seems a bit unlikely to me.


luckyluk said:


> but the anti Western sentiments suggested here, and hence the "Magyarország" or "magyar" interpretations also ring a lot more contemporary bell.


The anti-Western sentiment was a bit stronger when we could see the image in your avatar in all the places.


----------



## nbcee

Uppsala said:


> But in Russia it is not just motorways named M. In Hungary *M* only for *Motorways*, just like Britain.


So what's the deal with M15, M2, etc.?  :dunno:

Anyway it's not much of a discussion if everyone (including you) keeps repeating the same thing over and over again.


----------



## zsimi80

Some pics. Ty for them.



Aladar said:


> *M43 autópálya [Makó-oh] *
> 
> (c) Márki Imre - https://plus.google.com/photos/104295737996944119976/albums/6007036562403760689


----------



## SRC_100

Some shots taken on 22nd of May 2015 on M5 motorway, going from SRB/HU border towards Budapest:


----------



## SRC_100

Pictures taken on 18th of May. Construction/rebuilding of the most western part of M0 motorway (Budapest bypass/ring). Entering from M1 towards east:


----------



## SRC_100

Again most western part of M0 but going to M1 (from east to west). Poor quality because of weather conditions. Taken on 22nd of May.


----------



## JackFrost

*M85 Györ-Enese* + video



c2ula said:


> * M85 - Győr-Enese szakasz *
> 
> Napokon belül befejeződik a műszaki átadás, a tervek szerint az autósok június közepén vehetik igénybe az új útszakaszt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folyt. köv. holnap: _Enese-Csorna_
> 
> Forrás: kisalfold.hu
> Fotók: Cseh Róbert


----------



## JackFrost

*M85 Enese-Csorna*



c2ula said:


> * M85 - Enese-Csorna *
> 
> Egy kis szemezgetés a Kisalföld képes-videós beszámolójának második részéből. További képek (~50 db) a fenti linken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás: kisalfold.hu
> Fotók: Cseh Róbert


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> *M85 Enese-Csorna*


Thanks . This section does not look that it could be opened Mid June 2015. The other section is more advanced.



JackFrost said:


> This interchange is currently being reconstructed until mid-June, and the road *will be put into service all the way to Kony after that (not Rabapatona)*.





kofy said:


> Yes, that's right. According to the local newspaper, the *M1-Kony section of the M85 will be opened in mid June*. The Csorna bypass (M85/86) by the end of September 2015. Guest in the opening ceremony: Mr. János Áder, president of Hungary


Is there any "official" estimated opening date meanwhile?


----------



## JackFrost

Some pictures of M86 from Szombathely heading towards Csorna










































































Soft shoulders soon be back in mother natures gentle lap 










End of M86, section Szeleste-Hegyfalu under construction in the background


----------



## Atza

JackFrost said:


> Some pictures of M86 from Szombathely heading towards Csorna


Thanks!

Is it expressway now at last or not?


----------



## JackFrost

Yes it is, and I must say, except for the missing hard shoulders I am okay with these kind of roads. You dont really notice that youre not on a motorway.


----------



## Corvinus

JackFrost said:


> *M85 Enese-Csorna*


Those IFA trucks simply won't die out! They will outlive the GDR state by another 40 years ...


----------



## bzbox

Been driving lately on Fő út 8 between Kám and Körmend. Lots of works going on there.
Hoping there will be Csorna bypass build soon on M86.


----------



## JackFrost

^^Its already u/c. Csorna bypass will be ready this September. Only a gap of 33 kms remain after that until the end of 2016 between Szilsárkány and Hegyfalu, the rest of the road from Györ to Szombathely will be ready by October.


----------



## bzbox

^^
What about Csorna-Jánossomorja-Mosonmagyaróvár? Asphalt is in worst condition.


----------



## JackFrost

its being repaired currently -under warranty.

http://www.kisalfold.hu/rabakozi_hi...ll_a_86-os_fout_haromeves_aszfaltjat/2433268/


----------



## rybana1

kofy said:


> Yes, that's right. According to the local newspaper, the M1-Kony section of the M85 will be opened in mid June. The Csorna bypass (M85/86) by the end of September 2015. Guest in the opening ceremony: Mr. János Áder, president of Hungary


mid June is here, any news about opening M1-Kony section of the M85?


----------



## JackFrost

^^tomorrow


----------



## rudiwien

Regarding upcoming openings, any news in Hungary on the M43 till the Romanian border?


----------



## JackFrost

^^some say july 15, some say August


----------



## rybana1

JackFrost said:


> ^^tomorrow


do you have any link? what is your source?


----------



## letso53

rybana1 said:


> do you have any link? what is your source?


http://www.kormany.hu/hu/esemenytar...o-16-km-hosszu-szakaszanak-unnepelyes-atadasa

Hungarian only, but it is pretty clear.


----------



## rybana1

letso53 said:


> Hungarian only, but it is pretty clear.


Perfect, thanks.


----------



## JackFrost

The 6,8 km section between Gyor and Enese, and another 2,3 kms between Enese and Kony have been opened a few hours ago.

M85 is now about 16 kms long. 

The missing part to Csorna will be opened in early September.

Source: nif.hu


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> The 6,8 km section between Gyor and Enese, and another 2,3 kms between Enese and Kony have been opened a few hours ago.


Sorry, I thought the sections are:

*M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to Mid June 2015) – ? – map
*M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to Mid June 2015) – ? – map

The latter opened but the first one was only opened partial? :?
Which subsection opened, the western one or the eastern one?



JackFrost said:


> The missing part to Csorna will be opened in early September.


I thought Csorna bypass will be opened in late September:

*M86:* Szilsarkany – Csorna-East 12.5km (June 2013 to Late September 2015) – ? – map

Have I mistaken the two sections or will there be an opening in early (east of bypass) and another opening in late September (bypass itself)?



JackFrost said:


> Source: nif.hu


Could you please translate the following quotes of the press release:



> „Az M85 és M86 további fejlesztéseivel 2016 őszére Győrtől és az M1-es autópályától Szombathelyig, 2018 tavaszára Sopronon át az országhatárig épül ki a gyorsforgalmi összeköttetés.”





> „A kivitelezés Győr-Enese között mintegy 700 nap alatt, határidőre elkészült. Az Enese-Csorna szakasz építése határidő előtt Enese-Kóny között befejeződött. E 2,3 km hosszú útnak a kiépítésére azért volt szükség, mert így lehet az Enese elkerülő út forgalmát biztonságosan leterelni a 85. sz. főútra. A további 4,7 km hosszú szakaszon már csak a befejező munkálatok vannak hátra. Az M85-M86 Csorna elkerülő út átadása szeptember elejére várható.”


Google translate sucks...


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I thought the sections are:
> 
> *M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to Mid June 2015) – ? – map
> *M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to Mid June 2015) – ? – map
> 
> The latter opened but the first one was only opened partial? :?
> Which subsection opened, the western one or the eastern one?


Come on, you even liked my post when I announced this 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123956028&postcount=6864

Györ-Rábapatona (not Enese, sorry) is fully open now, and from Enese-Csorna East there is only a 2,3 kilometer segment open until Kóny.



> I thought Csorna bypass will be opened in late September:
> *M86:* Szilsarkany – Csorna-East 12.5km (June 2013 to Late September 2015) – ? – map
> 
> Have I mistaken the two sections or will there be an opening in early (east of bypass) and another opening in late September (bypass itself)?


They spoke about the remaining section of M85, not Csorna bypass. The latter will be opened end of September (I guess), and the remianing 3,7 kms of M85 in early September.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Come on, you even liked my post when I announced this
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123956028&postcount=6864


Of course, I read (and liked) it . You wrote that it will be opened by late June (mid May, mid June, late June) - not early September .


----------



## JackFrost

^^Hmmm, I think I wrote it correctly  Anyway, thats the story:

M85 Györ-Rábapatona -> mid June
M85 Enese-Kóny -> mid June
M85 Kóny-Csorna East -> early September


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> Google translate sucks...


I noticed that with Hungarian as well. The translation is worse than with other languages. Unfortunately it's impossible for me to understand even just a few words of Hungarian.


----------



## JackFrost

> „Az M85 és M86 további fejlesztéseivel 2016 őszére Győrtől és az M1-es autópályától Szombathelyig, 2018 tavaszára Sopronon át az országhatárig épül ki a gyorsforgalmi összeköttetés.”


With the current constructions, there will be a continuous expressway until fall 2016 from Györ/M1 to Szombathely, and until spring 2018 to Sopron and all the way to the border.



> „A kivitelezés Győr-Enese között mintegy 700 nap alatt, határidőre elkészült. Az Enese-Csorna szakasz építése határidő előtt Enese-Kóny között befejeződött. E 2,3 km hosszú útnak a kiépítésére azért volt szükség, mert így lehet az Enese elkerülő út forgalmát biztonságosan leterelni a 85. sz. főútra. A további 4,7 km hosszú szakaszon már csak a befejező munkálatok vannak hátra. Az M85-M86 Csorna elkerülő út átadása szeptember elejére várható.”


The construction of section Györ-Enese (_Rábapatona_) was completed within 700 days, by the deadline. Subsection Enese-Kóny of section Enese-Csorna was finished until deadline either. These 2,3 kms were necessary to build (_and put into service_) because otherwise traffic couldnt be directed back safely to road 85. Works are in final stage on section M85-M86 Csorna bypass, and both should be opened in September.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> With the current constructions, there will be a continuous expressway until fall 2016 from Györ/M1 to Szombathely, and until spring 2018 to Sopron and all the way to the border.


I agree about M86 to Szombathely but do you think you'll be able to drive on an expressway from your location to Györ? It says "current constructions" but there are no works in progress on the 60km M85 west of Csorna and I cannot remember having read anything about an early construction start.



JackFrost said:


> Subsection Enese-Kóny of section Enese-Csorna was finished until deadline either. These 2,3 kms were necessary to build (_and put into service_) because otherwise traffic couldnt be directed back safely to road 85.


That's the same I understood from Google translation but I don't get it. The 2.3km subsection is the western extension of the existing(!) Enese bypass. Traffic was already be directed back safely to road 85!? :nuts:


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> I agree about M86 to Szombathely but do you think you'll be able to drive on an expressway from your location to Györ? It says "current constructions" but there are no works in progress on the 60km M85 west of Csorna and I cannot remember having read anything about an early construction start.


Sorry, I translated wrongly. They didnt say "current", but "further developments". There is no construction currently between Csorna and Sopron of course. However, the extension to Sopron is scheduled to open in 2018, but thats more the political side of this question. I dont expect this road to open before 2020.



> That's the same I understood from Google translation but I don't get it. The 2.3km subsection is the western extension of the existing(!) Enese bypass. Traffic was already be directed back safely to road 85!? :nuts:


Look at google maps. This interchange was eliminated:

https://www.google.hu/maps/place/En...!1s0x476bec5496d4d963:0x400c4290c1e7040?hl=en

There is no connection between M85 and road 85 anymore here. You must drive to Kóny, to leave/approach M85.


----------



## Uppsala

How is it going now with M43 and Romanian A1?


----------



## danielstan

From Romanian press:
- on June 11th the Hungarian highway M43 has been physically linked with the Romanian A1 highway
- some intergovernamental agreements between Romania and Hungary must be signed before opening the 2 highways, estimated after July 10th.

Source in English: http://www.nineoclock.ro/first-high...governmental-agreement-to-become-operational/

From other articles (that I cannot find now) in Romanian press I learnt that the Hungarian legislation requires 1 month of tests before opening a highway.
On Romanian side the new highway is "finished" according to the constructor (some works are still in progress at the frontier parking place), but the Romanian highways authority (CNADNR) has not yet made an official reception of it and there is no indication when that reception could happen.
Other estimates of opening are for July 15.


----------



## Qtya




----------



## Uppsala

^^
Beautiful film


----------



## Uppsala

danielstan said:


> From Romanian press:
> - on June 11th the Hungarian highway M43 has been physically linked with the Romanian A1 highway
> - some intergovernamental agreements between Romania and Hungary must be signed before opening the 2 highways, estimated after July 10th.
> 
> Source in English: http://www.nineoclock.ro/first-high...governmental-agreement-to-become-operational/
> 
> From other articles (that I cannot find now) in Romanian press I learnt that the Hungarian legislation requires 1 month of tests before opening a highway.
> On Romanian side the new highway is "finished" according to the constructor (some works are still in progress at the frontier parking place), but the Romanian highways authority (CNADNR) has not yet made an official reception of it and there is no indication when that reception could happen.
> Other estimates of opening are for July 15.


Why does the Hungarian legislation 1 month of tests before opening a motorway? In many other countries only verified that the motorway is safe and then open it to traffic.

But can we expect the Hungarian M43 and Romanian A1 is open to real traffic on July 15? Is there any risk that it delayed?


----------



## pasadia

No, as far as we know there isn't. But roumanian prim-minister is in Istanbul, recovering after a knee operation, and speculation are that he's going to be put under indictment for coruption charges when he'll be back. So from our side probably there won't be any officialities or a big parade. Don't khnow what Victor Orban plans are.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> There should be many expressway and motorway openings in the near future:
> 
> *M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map


I found a news article (12th June 2015) about M60 and M6 extension to Croatia. The planning procedure is delayed. Anyway, there is also a note about the u/c M60 section:



> Várhatóan júliusban vehetik birtokba az autósok a kertvárosi elkerülőt. Lényegében a most Pécs határában véget érő sztráda meghosszabbításáról van szó, az 58-as út és a Kökényi út között. A szakaszból egy kilométeren kétszer két sávon haladhat majd a forgalom, akár százharmincas tempóval is. A további részeken száz kilométer lesz a megengedett legnagyobb sebesség. Az út használatáért fizetniük kell majd az autósoknak.
> 
> Google translated:
> *Expected in July*, motorists can take possession of the suburban side. In essence, the extension of the boundary of Pecs is now ending highway is between the 58th and sloes road trip. The *one kilometer stage* will pass twice in *two lanes* of traffic, up to one hundred thirty-tempo as well. The other parts will be hundreds of kilometers to the speed limit. The road will have to pay for the use of the motorists.


In addition, I found a project page: http://www.m60.hu/ (but I couldn't find up-to-date news there).

Can anyone summarize the status of M60/M6 extension?


----------



## danielstan

The chief of the Romanian motorways company (CNADNR) announced the opening of the A1 Arad - Nadlac highway connected to M43 Hungarian highway for July the 11th: 
http://www.thediplomat.ro/articol.php?id=6325


----------



## mcarling

nbcee said:


> So what's the deal with M15, M2, etc.?


According to the German language Wikipedia, the environmental impact assessment for the second carriageway of the M15 has been completed and construction is scheduled to be completed by October 2018.


----------



## KaaRoy

*Vignette question*

When a foreigner enters Hungary on M7 from Croatia, what are the options to buy a Hungarian e-vignette? The first filling station is so far away...


----------



## Bzyq_74

Foreigners also have internet and can buy, for example: https://ematrica.nemzetiutdij.hu/


----------



## JackFrost

M43 Makó-Nagylak



Criticalhun said:


> Egy órával rövidül a menetidő Budapesttől az országhatárig az M43-as autópálya új szakaszával. Az út szépsége fotósunkat is magával ragadta. Az átadás előtti utolsó pillanatokban készült lélegzetelállító képeinket az alábbi galériában tekintheti meg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## Corvinus

Bzyq_74 said:


> Foreigners also have internet and can buy, for example: https://ematrica.nemzetiutdij.hu/


Is there a way to find out possible means of payment for online purchase *without *first registering and logging in on that site?
I guess only international credit cards? That will exclude some travelers from online purchase.

Anyway, for those possessing a card and the time to register, it seems like a convenient solution. Especially since you cannot count on Southern Hungarian petrol stations automatically accepting Euros or other Western currency.


----------



## SRC_100

Sorry for OT but I have to ask 
What`s about euro introduction in Hungary? What do the newspapers, people, government etc. think about it? Any chance before 2020?


----------



## nbcee

Just to keep it short: Before 2020? Nope. And looking at the current news some of us are not even too sad about it...


----------



## MichiH

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungary_and_the_euro



> According to a eurobarometer poll in April 2015, 60% of Hungarians are in favour of introducing the euro (a decrease of 4% from 2014) while 35% are opposed (an increase of 5% from 2014).


----------



## volodaaaa

Don't do it.... just don't


----------



## volodaaaa

Btw. to bring the topic on: is there any link to real-time cameras showing the situation at border crossings in Hungary?


----------



## nbcee

All I know is that this site can keep you updated on waiting times:
http://www.police.hu/hirek-es-informaciok/hatarinfo


----------



## volodaaaa

Anything goes... thank you very much ;-)


----------



## nbcee

If you need help with the translation please ask.


----------



## MichiH

nbcee said:


> All I know is that this site can keep you updated on waiting times:
> http://www.police.hu/hirek-es-informaciok/hatarinfo


Hm, Röszke - Horgoš has 1 hour waiting time for cars in both directions atm, all other border crossings 0.


----------



## Eulanthe

Quick question time : I've found something saying that the M5 was tolled via a normal tolling method after the introduction of vignettes on other motorways. When were these tolls removed - and how did they work? (open or closed system?)


----------



## Attus

^^ A large part of M5 (Lajosmizse-Kiskunfélegyháza) was contstructed in PPP. The constructing company was awarded to make the motorway tolled and get all the income. The tolls were incredibly high, because (unlike in several Western European countries) not only the maintenance, but construncting costs, too, should have been financed by the tolls as the Hungarian state did not pay for the construction between Lajosmizse and Kiskunfélegyháza. In 2004 the toll between Budapest-Kiskunfélegyháza (the end of M5 back then) was 2,440 HUF, approx. 9€ for less than 100 km.
A majority of traffic choose not to pay and used the old national road 5 instead of the tolled motorway. M5 was told to be the most expensive tolled road in Europe which was literally not true but indicated very good the thoughts of Hungarian people about that motorway. 
In 2004 the Hungarian government changed its mind, paid a lot of money for the constructing company, the special tolls of M5 were ceased and the national toll system was introduced in that road, too.


----------



## tfd543

Sorry for stepping in, but I have a question. Can I use the EU lane at the Röszke border if my wife is an EU citizen and is a passager with me ? 
I am Non-EU. I guess its a bit faster on this lane.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Nope, you cannot. EU lane is for EU citizens only. Your wife can use that lane (alone), but you would have to use the non-EU lane.

*Actually I think nobody will care which lane you will use. That depends on the border crosser guard that you will meet. The only places where this lanes are really enforced is in airports.


----------



## sotonsi

I've typically taken the 'non-EU' lane when flying short-haul budget airlines from one fairly small airport to another - skips the queue of the other people from your flight, which is helpful if you were near the back of the plane and let off after most other people (who look incredulous even though they have no idea if you are EU or not). :cheers:


----------



## volodaaaa

tfd543 said:


> Sorry for stepping in, but I have a question. Can I use the EU lane at the Röszke border if my wife is an EU citizen and is a passager with me ?
> I am Non-EU. I guess its a bit faster on this lane.


I would like to see a border crossing where EU/non-EU distinction is adhered. :cheers:


----------



## tfd543

I remember that I was on the EU lane few years ago. Believe it or not, after 5 hrs of queues, the police man told me to go out and get in the non-EU line.


----------



## SRC_100

tfd543 said:


> Sorry for stepping in, but I have a question. Can I use the EU lane at the Röszke border if my wife is an EU citizen and is a passager with me ?
> I am Non-EU. I guess its a bit faster on this lane.


Yes, you can because in Rószke nobody cares about labels 
My experiences are such that 8/10 of cases the no-EU line is faster, especially when you leaving Hungary.


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## Eulanthe

tfd543 said:


> Sorry for stepping in, but I have a question. Can I use the EU lane at the Röszke border if my wife is an EU citizen and is a passager with me ?
> I am Non-EU. I guess its a bit faster on this lane.


Strictly speaking, no - unless you have a EU (or EEA, or CH) residence permit. Or if you're from one of the European microstates (such as AND or RSM). 

But in reality, no-one cares. Everyone is checked at Roszke thoroughly anyway, and there are always plenty of non-EU cars in the EU line. 

One small point - there is no "non-EU" line at the Schengen border - it's either EU or All Passports. The UK (and Ireland, I think...) still maintains the distinction.

One place where I've seen the EU/All Passports distinction strictly controlled is on the Polish/Ukrainian border. They are *very* strict about pedestrians crossing in the right place there, but I suppose conditions on the land border mirror airports.


----------



## MichiH

mcarling said:


> According to the German language Wikipedia, the environmental impact assessment for the second carriageway of the M15 has been completed and construction is scheduled to be completed by October 2018.


The wikipedia article refers to an Hungarian news article from 13th November 2014. Construction works should begin in 2016 at the earliest. The construction deadline is or should be 31st October 2018.

Can anyone confirm? Any updated info?




MichiH said:


> *M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
> 
> I found a news article (12th June 2015) about M60 and M6 extension to Croatia. The planning procedure is delayed. Anyway, there is also a note about the u/c M60 section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Várhatóan júliusban vehetik birtokba az autósok a kertvárosi elkerülőt. Lényegében a most Pécs határában véget érő sztráda meghosszabbításáról van szó, az 58-as út és a Kökényi út között. A szakaszból egy kilométeren kétszer két sávon haladhat majd a forgalom, akár százharmincas tempóval is. A további részeken száz kilométer lesz a megengedett legnagyobb sebesség. Az út használatáért fizetniük kell majd az autósoknak.
> 
> Google translated:
> *Expected in July*, motorists can take possession of the suburban side. In essence, the extension of the boundary of Pecs is now ending highway is between the 58th and sloes road trip. The *one kilometer stage* will pass twice in *two lanes* of traffic, up to one hundred thirty-tempo as well. The other parts will be hundreds of kilometers to the speed limit. The road will have to pay for the use of the motorists.
Click to expand...

News article from 13th July 2015: "road practically finished, although the date of the transfer is not yet known."


----------



## Corvinus

_moved to Border Crossings thread_.


----------



## nbcee

Interesting, but what's the connection between this and motorways? :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

When you finish constructing your motorways in the country, you can start building barbed wired walls. Romania cannot into barbed wired walls for a long time.


----------



## Corvinus

nbcee said:


> Interesting, but what's the connection between this and motorways? :dunno:


Nothing of course ... I moved it to the correct thread. *Roads* leading to the border will not be affected by the fence ...


----------



## tfd543

When is M0 widening between M1 and M7 supposed to finish ?


----------



## bogdymol

On Thursay I saw that they are pretty advanced there. In a few months should be done, but after that the old carriageway should get a refresh.


----------



## celevac

I was recently in Southwestern Hungary, traveling between Keszthely and Körmend, via Zalaegerszeg. I noticed construction on main road 76 between Hegyhátsál and Körmend, should be finished this year from what I could tell. 

I know that this is not directly linked to motorways but could anyone tell me when this section should be finished and if the rest of 76 between Hegyhátsál and Zalaegerszeg will also be modernized?

My 2nd question concerns M8 and M9: Is there news about construction of these motorways? I think Austrian S7 is being built until 2021 and M8 was planned to be built at the same time between the border and Körmend? Is this still true? 

Regarding M9: Any new info?


----------



## bogdymol

tfd543 said:


> When is M0 widening between M1 and M7 supposed to finish ?


I'm replying once more with 2 pictures that I took on Sunday, on M0, just before the junction with M1. Traffic is going on the old M0, but you can see the new signs:









^^ What does "_Gyürü_" mean? Ring-road?










Today I noticed on Facebook a post by NIF:



> _FORGALOMTERELÉS LESZ MA ESTE AZ M0, M1-M7 KÖZÖTTI SZAKASZÁN
> Ma 20:00 órától a Hegyeshalom felé tartó forgalmat több hullámban 15-20 perces teljes pályazár mellett, rendőri felvezetéssel tereljük át az elkészült, betonburkolatú új bal pályára. A törökbálinti bevásárlóközpontnál a csomópontot újra megnyitjuk, így holnap reggeltől használható lesz. A bal pálya forgalomba helyezését követően megkezdődik a leromlott állapotú, nyomvályús jobb pálya korszerűsítése az M7 csomópontig. További információkért kövesse a Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. oldalát!_
> 
> Google Translate:
> THE TRAFFIC tonight M0, M1 and M7 section between
> Today at 20:00 towards the Hegyeshalom traffic in several waves at a 15-20 minute full pályazár, felvezetéssel divert police at the ready, a new concrete path left. The Törökbálint expand the shopping center open again, so tomorrow morning will be used. M7 junction of the run-down, rutted tracks right after entry into the modernization of the left carriageway starts. Follow the National Infrastructure Development Corporation. For more information side!
> 
> And 2 pictures:


From my understanding, today in the evening traffic will be moved onto the new carriageway, while the old one will get a refurbishment. Does anyone know how long will take the reparations of the old carriageway?


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> What does "_Gyürü_" mean? Ring-road?


Nearly correct. Google Translator says "wedding ring"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hungarian is one of those languages where Google Translate can't always make a clear translation. 

Translating it to other languages is even worse. (Google Translate always translates language A _via English_ to language B, that's why I always use Google Translate in English).


----------



## JackFrost

^^it means both. Of course in this case it means "ring road".


----------



## tfd543

Oh yea hungarian. Too many dots on their letters. First you have to analyze these before you can read the words (no offense, just funny)


----------



## ukraroad

The diacritics are too common in Magyar as for me. Anyway it resembles Tatars' language. My cousin tried Hungarian. Even international words are somehow different. She gave up in 1.5 months


----------



## JackFrost

ukraroad said:


> Even international words are somehow different.


Why use foreign words, when we have good ol' magyar? "Könyvtár" means library. "Könyv" (book) + "tár" (storage) = Könyvtár (bookstorage). "Étterem" -> Restaurant. "Ét" (meal) + "terem" (hall) = Étterem (mealhall).

Simple as that.


----------



## nbcee

tfd543 said:


> Oh yea hungarian. Too many dots on their letters. First you have to analyze these before you can read the words (no offense, just funny)


Try Vietnamese


----------



## toomee

*M85 M86 Csorna bypass*

M85


































M85-M86


















































M86


----------



## nbcee

There is some discrepancy between the English and Hungarian title of this thread as the latter only refers to "Hungarian motorways". Anyway I hope you'll like my brief introduction to the u/c northern bypass (road #445) of my hometown, Kecskemét.

Please take a look at this map:








http://kecskemet.hu/?r=701&c=23681

I am talking about the red line now between roads #5 and #44. the total length of this section will be 10.3 km long. It will form a complete ring around the town together with parts of roads #44, #54, the M5 motorway and the planned final phase of the project between road #5 and the M5 motorway (dashed red line).

The planned section will require the building of a new motorway exit (currently the town has 3) and it will provide a new connection between the part of the town called Hetényegyháza and the rest of the city.

The planned budget of the project was 13.5 Bn HUF ~ 45 M EUR. The road is close to being complete, rumor has it that they will inaugurate it around August 20th (the greatest national holiday in Hungary)

Some (lame) pictures taken by us at #5 x #445 


nbcee said:


>


And some pictures by Lajos Szalontai Jr.


nbcee said:


> Road #445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildlife crossing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Observing road # 445 from the wildlife crossing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #445 x #441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the road (for now)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

nbcee said:


> There is some discrepancy between the English and Hungarian title of this thread as the latter only refers to "Hungarian motorways".


Do you have a good alternate name we can use?


----------



## nbcee

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do you have a good alternate name we can use?


A possible choices include "Magyar úthálózat" (Hungarian Road Network) , "Magyar közúthálózat" (Hungarian Public Road Network), "Magyar utak" (Hungarian Roads), etc. :dunno: Or we can go with "Magyar közúti infrastruktúra" (Hungarian public road infrastructure).


----------



## Corvinus

Hungary should introduce (at least) a 140 km/h limit on the motorways and 120 km/h on expressways, just like Poland.
It's not like these 10 km/h difference will change the world, but it would be a clear signal that the "magical" 130 km/h limit so widespread in Europe doesn't have to stand forever.


----------



## Eulanthe

140km/h on the M6, yes. But many others such as the M5 and M7 should stay where they are - it's just too busy to justify more than 130km/h.

I would like to see motorway limits set according to the road and not according to a country-wide law - the M6 could even justify 160km/h for much of the length, for instance.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ M5 from Kecskemet to Szeged can be suitable for 140 km/h.

Entire M43 could do 160 km/h except for the Tisza bridge.


----------



## i15

suitable is one thing, but would drivers use higher limit? if not, it would cause problems between people using limit to the max and lazy drivers overtaking at 110-120 km/h

I usually drive with 140 on speedometer on SK motorways and I overtake most of cars, so I dont thik it is neccesary to raise speed limit here


----------



## TrojaA

Eulanthe said:


> I would like to see motorway limits set according to the road and not according to a country-wide law - the M6 could even justify 160km/h for much of the length, for instance.


At least for motorways this would be wise, but for country roads I understand why they set up general speed limits or speed limits by principals.



i15 said:


> suitable is one thing, but would drivers use higher limit? if not, it would cause problems between people using limit to the max and lazy drivers overtaking at 110-120 km/h


Shouldn't be a problem, since before overtaking you should check your mirrors.
Also one should adjust to the speed which is safe to drive. So if there is dense traffic, one'll drive slower. (However there is still an amount of people driving reckless, so I understand your concerns)


----------



## bzbox

toomee said:


>


Which exit is missing here?


----------



## mapman:cz

It seems like it's the Csorna southern bypass of M85 to Sopron...


----------



## Festin

Corvinus said:


> Hungary should introduce (at least) a 140 km/h limit on the motorways and 120 km/h on expressways, just like Poland.
> It's not like these 10 km/h difference will change the world, but it would be a clear signal that the "magical" 130 km/h limit so widespread in Europe doesn't have to stand forever.


I dont know if it the roads are well built or they just go straight forward like an arrow, but driving at 130 on Hungarian motorways outside Budapest ring just feels like you are not getting anywhere. 

Sure, you can fool yourself by driving faster untill you feel you are driving at a good speed. But some countries could do with a change in their speed limit. If not for anything, just so you dont get fined on a day with no traffic and you are driving faster than the law says.


----------



## Verso

Wow, Maribor strong. If it's so important to signpost it already by Csorna, they should extend the M86 to the Slovenian border, at least as a 2-lane expressway (we already have a long 4-lane expressway (H7) on our side ).


----------



## bogdymol

On M0 (Budapest bypass) appeared some signed reminding drivers to stay on the right lane when not overtaking:










The new M0, between M7 to M1, is now open on 3 lanes on this direction. On the other direction traffic is going on 2 narrow lanes, while the other 2 narrow lanes are under refurbishment:


----------



## Verso

^^ Interesting that they signpost the M0 as a ring even though it's not a full ring yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You should check all the Belgian ring roads  Very few of them are actually a full circle.


----------



## Verso

Some of those Belgian rings are like a quarter of a circle. :nuts:


----------



## tfd543

When is the repavement finished on the other direction ? Is it a quick repair or more lengthy


----------



## Corvinus

bogdymol said:


> On M0 (Budapest bypass) appeared some signed reminding drivers to stay on the right lane when not overtaking:


Finally!! I guess these are largely inspired by the "Rechtsfahrgebot beachten - keep right" signs in Austria. Driver training on this is very much necessary. A large share of East block'ers can't handle three-lane motorways properly (i.e. hogging in the center lane with no or just sparse traffic in the right one, or worse, zig-zagging and overtaking on the empty right lane). In Socialist times, there were no three-lane motorways (they were more than happy to build even those two lanes), so unlike Westerners, they do not have decade-long experience with more than two lanes.


----------



## kostas97

Speaking about the M0, is there any possibility of completing it??
(AFAIK it's 3/4 are completed)


----------



## JackFrost

Google update



Aladar said:


> Frissített a Google!


----------



## danielstan

Le Clerk said:


> Hungary will build a barbed-wire wall on the border with Romania too.


That wall will be interrupted at the border checkpoints where people will be able to cross *legally *the frontier.

Israel has a wall of concrete of 8m height on some sectors of its frontier:









USA has a fence on some hundreds kilometers at the border with Mexico:


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> M85/M86 grand opening today!
> With the missing 3,7 kms of M85 between Kóny and Csorna/East, and the newly opened 12,5 kms of M86, bypassing the city of Csorna will finally be possible from all directions, except from/to Sopron.
> 
> http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/kep/392418
> 
> http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/cikk/m85_m86_autout_csornai_elkerulo_atadas


I tried to figure out the subsections of Csorna bypass. The 3.7km section is directly continued, so I extended it by 2.1km (12.5km minus 10.4km M86 length). Do you know the official names of the interchanges?

*M85:* Csorna-East (M86) – Kony 5.8km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
*M86:* Szilsarkany – north of Csorna-East (M85) 9.3km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
*M86:* north of Csorna-East (M85) – north of Csorna 1.1km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) [1st c/w] – ? – map



JackFrost said:


> The missing sections of M85 to Sopron are scheduled to open in 2018.


Your map shows a 4.4km red section. According to GM and OSM, the green extension to M86 is not yet opened and not yet u/c, so it should be this:

*M85:* Farad – Csorna-South (M86) 5.5km (Fall 2016 to Spring 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map


Are the other sections still on schedule?

*M86:* Szeleste – Hegyfalu 7.5km (October 2013 to October 2015) – ? – map
*M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to November 2016) – ? – map


What's about M4 construction, still suspended?

*M4:* Abony – Törökszentmiklos 28.9km (October 2013 to _suspended_) – project – map


Are there more Hungarian motorway or expressway sections u/c or expected to begin "soon" (2015/16)?


----------



## John Maynard

danielstan said:


> That wall will be interrupted at the border checkpoints where people will be able to cross *legally *the frontier.
> 
> Israel has a wall of concrete of 8m height on some sectors of its frontier:
> 
> USA has a fence on some hundreds kilometers at the border with Mexico:


All right then! Let's start building 8 meters high concrete walls with observation towers and sniper guards behind them, high-tech detectors and cameras all along, razor barbed wire fences and deep ditches between all EU member states, so that only "legal residents with proper papers" can pass hno:. Seems to me like the beginning of the end of the Schengen Agreement and "European Spirit" has just started :skull:.


----------



## i15

I support your prime minister, but please dont discuss this bullshit here


----------



## John Maynard

Then, what will be the impact on traffic when Hungary will finish to built this new "iron curtain" along its border with another EU member, I am sure they will reinforce border controls for Romania as well? Which, btw. will enter Schengen Area very soon, will they withdraw this "sharp barbed wire wall" and stop "non-stop" controls on the roads as soon as this happens? These are some legitimate questions for this topic as well.


----------



## nbcee

Relax, it will only go from the tripoint to the Maros/Mures river.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's going to be a bit longer, according to your FM. 











BTW: I agree with Hungary's stance on the migrant (not refugee) crisis, because it is defending the EU treaties, although it cannot unfukc what Merkel has ....ed up. And I find Mr soon-to-be convict Ponta a dumb-fukc idiot for stirring an artificial diplomatic conflict with Hungary over the wall, so please do not judge us according to his idiocy. We will soon enjoy his dumb face behind bars. 


I also agree that traffic between Romania and Hungary will not be affected as long as migrant routes will not go through Romania and then Hungary. And this wall may just deflect such routes.


----------



## mcarling

danielstan said:


> Israel has a wall of concrete of 8m height on some sectors of its frontier:


That wall is not to stop people from crossing. Israel has erected a concrete wall only along the approximately 5% of its frontier where terrorists were routinely firing rifles across the border into towns.


----------



## Le Clerk

John Maynard said:


> Then, what will be the impact on traffic when Hungary will finish to built this new "iron curtain" along its border with another EU member, I am sure they will reinforce border controls for Romania as well? Which, btw. will enter Schengen Area very soon, will they withdraw this "sharp barbed wire wall" and stop "non-stop" controls on the roads as soon as this happens? These are some legitimate questions for this topic as well.


Romania will not enter Schengen by 2020, at earliest.


----------



## Eulanthe

John Maynard said:


> Then, what will be the impact on traffic when Hungary will finish to built this new "iron curtain" along its border with another EU member, I am sure they will reinforce border controls for Romania as well? Which, btw. will enter Schengen Area very soon, will they withdraw this "sharp barbed wire wall" and stop "non-stop" controls on the roads as soon as this happens? These are some legitimate questions for this topic as well.


Romania has no chance of Schengen accession in the near future - perhaps air borders, but road borders opening are a long, long way away.

There won't be any impact on traffic because people should only be crossing at approved crossings anyway, and I don't think there are any places where unofficial crossings are tolerated by vehicular traffic. Schengen also doesn't stop Hungary from having fences along the border - the only obligation from Schengen is that physical controls are stopped at border crossings. If they want to have a huge fence along most of the border, then they can.

For instance, Poland and the Czech Republic don't allow people to freely cross the border in the Karkonosze National Park, and I'm pretty sure most of Tatry is off-limits for off-trail crossing as well.

Having said this, I'm pretty sure it's just a reminder to Romania to control the border properly and there won't be any need for such things.


----------



## Kemo

JackFrost said:


> Google update


Yep, that's me who drew most of this, but work is still unfinished. The Google employees from India are not very helpful. See how they connected northern section of M86 to the old 85 because they are lacking recent satellite imagery 

And shame on you Hungarians for not having these motorways already drawn in Google Map Maker before 



> In Poland blessing new roads (and other new constructions) is a common practice as well.


It's not. At least when it comes to motorways. I can't remember the last time a motorway was blessed by a priest. Probably over 8 years ago. There are also no ribbon-cutting ceremonies.
It happens on local roads, though.


----------



## bzbox

Szombathely should also get new eastern bypass from Balogunyom and current M86/fő-út 87 junction. It would make shorter route and avoid some traffic lights and railroad crossing on so-called current bypass.


----------



## John Maynard

Eulanthe said:


> Romania has no chance of Schengen accession in the near future - perhaps air borders, but road borders opening are a long, long way away.
> 
> There won't be any impact on traffic because people should only be crossing at approved crossings anyway, and I don't think there are any places where unofficial crossings are tolerated by vehicular traffic. Schengen also doesn't stop Hungary from having fences along the border - the only obligation from Schengen is that physical controls are stopped at border crossings. If they want to have a huge fence along most of the border, then they can.
> 
> For instance, Poland and the Czech Republic don't allow people to freely cross the border in the Karkonosze National Park, and I'm pretty sure most of Tatry is off-limits for off-trail crossing as well.
> 
> Having said this, I'm pretty sure it's just a reminder to Romania to control the border properly and there won't be any need for such things.


^^ Thank you for your clarifications.

Yes, Romania will not enter Schengen soon, even if they were "supposed" to be already in :lol:.

Also, I suggest to continue this discussion in the "International border crossing" thread > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543111&page=684


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> I tried to figure out the subsections of Csorna bypass. The 3.7km section is directly continued, so I extended it by 2.1km (12.5km minus 10.4km M86 length). Do you know the official names of the interchanges?
> 
> *M85:* Csorna-East (M86) – Kony 5.8km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
> *M86:* Szilsarkany – north of Csorna-East (M85) 9.3km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
> *M86:* north of Csorna-East (M85) – north of Csorna 1.1km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) [1st c/w] – ? – map


No, sorry, I had no chance to drive there yet. But maybe wikipedia helps:

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/M85-ös_autóút_(Magyarország)
https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/M86-os_autóút_(Magyarország)




> Your map shows a 4.4km red section. According to GM and OSM, the green extension to M86 is not yet opened and not yet u/c, so it should be this:
> 
> *M85:* Farad – Csorna-South (M86) 5.5km (Fall 2016 to Spring 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map


I dont know anything about Farád-Csorna, but it surely will be part of M85, not M86. Originally it was planned to construct it with Csorna bypass, but I guess it was put into the project Csorna-Pereszteg which should be constructed by 2018.



> Are the other sections still on schedule?
> 
> *M86:* Szeleste – Hegyfalu 7.5km (October 2013 to October 2015) – ? – map
> *M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to November 2016) – ? – map


Yes, everything is on schedule. Section Hegyfalu-Szeleste was put into service today. NIF also confirmed today that with Csorna-Hegyfalu everything is going according to plan, and should be ready in summer 2016.



> What's about M4 construction, still suspended?
> 
> *M4:* Abony – Törökszentmiklos 28.9km (October 2013 to _suspended_) – project – map


Yes, still suspended. Most probably they will "transform" it to a 2x2 expressway between Budapest and Szolnok.




> Are there more Hungarian motorway or expressway sections u/c or expected to begin "soon" (2015/16)?


I really dont know what projects will begin the earliest. There are so many informations, and so many changes all the time. Today it was announced in Szombathely that M87 will be constructed (to connect with Austrian S31). Nobody said anyting about an M87 road until now. :dunno:

Pictures of M86 Szeleste-Hegyfalu



Aladar said:


> ^^ Ezt nagyon titokban tartották, a hivatalos kormányzati naptárban sem szerepelt az átadás. (Gondolom Hende kegyvesztett lett.)
> 
> *ÁTADTUK AZ M86 ÚJABB SZAKASZÁT SZELESTE ÉS HEGYFALU KÖZÖTT* :banana::cheers:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Looks nice. Too bad they don't pave the shoulders entirely, how much money would the save?

By the way, most Facebook URLs containing an '?' will disappear after they're not cached anymore.


----------



## John Maynard

^^ FMPOV, any motorway without a proper paved hard shoulder looks like a 1930's Reichsautobahn (tunnels and bridges excepted).

FYI, in France many new autoroutes are substandard despite being tolled: no hard shoulder or very tiny one, 2X1 or 2+1 sections, very short and sharp exits/entrances, etc.

Btw., what is the expected daily traffic flow on this section of M86?


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Looks nice. Too bad they don't pave the shoulders entirely, how much money would the save?


I dont know how much money they save, but yes, its too bad. I still have my hopes that they pave the shoulders someday. According to new informations M85 Pereszteg-Sopron should have paved shoulders. What happens if not, can be seen here. Natures takes over:


----------



## John Maynard

Found "UNECE TEM motorway standards and recommended practice" which are for cross section:

- At least 2 X 3,75 M width lanes on each carriageway, in exceptional cases 3,5 M.
- At least 4 M median.
- At least 3 M hard shoulder, in which 2,5 M paved.

Link: http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/main/tem/temdocs/TEM-Std-Ed3.pdf (p. 17-22).

It's clear that many new "motorways" does not meet these criteria.

So, I would ask what define today an European motorway? What are the minimal requirements for a road to be posted as such? Probably, each country in EU has its own minimal standards, in Hungary?

As a curiosity, S3/S6 in Poland looks not that bad for a nearly 80 years old motorway :


----------



## danielstan

JackFrost said:


>


Oh, how tall he is (the basketball player in this team)!


----------



## Attus

John Maynard said:


> It's clear that many new "motorways" does not meet these criteria.


Right, But M85 and M86 are not motorways at all. In Hungary both motorways and expressways are marked with "M" prefix (and in the future even 2+2 national roads will have it).


----------



## rudiwien

JackFrost said:


> I really dont know what projects will begin the earliest. There are so many informations, and so many changes all the time. Today it was announced in Szombathely that M87 will be constructed (to connect with Austrian S31). Nobody said anyting about an M87 road until now. :dunno:



I read some weeks ago that Hungary & Austria will apply for an EU-funding for part of this road: http://www.meinbezirk.at/oberpullen...enzueberschreitendes-eu-projekt-d1429832.html (in German only); maybe this is the reason for the sudden appearance of the project.

(btw, in Austria it won't be the S31 expressway, it will be a national Road, B61a; it is already partially under construction from the current end of S31: map)


----------



## rudiwien

JackFrost said:


> I dont know how much money they save, but yes, its too bad. I still have my hopes that they pave the shoulders someday.



I also wonder on the actual savings, it can't be very high.

But I don't think that this is too bad of a road - it has a proper median separation, and at least they have allocated the space for the shoulder, which should allow for easy upgrading later on, if deemed useful.
Plus it seems to be rather compacted material there.... So, could be worse, and maybe they save around 20% costs?


----------



## MichiH

rudiwien said:


> maybe they save around 20% costs?


Building just one carriageway but with space reservation for the 2nd carriageway, e.g. embankment and bridges over the road, maybe saves 30..40%. If you just don't pave the shoulders.... 5%?


----------



## MichiH

rudiwien said:


> http://www.meinbezirk.at/oberpullen...enzueberschreitendes-eu-projekt-d1429832.html


The end of the article is quite interesting!



> „Es handelt sich um das erste gemeinsame EU-Straßenbauprojekt von Österreich und Ungarn.“ Weitere sollen folgen. So ist die Errichtung und Sanierung von rund 60 gemeinsamen Straßen geplant. Im Oktober will die Landesregierung das Gesamtpaket an Verkehrsprojekten mit Ungarn präsentieren.
> 
> "It's the first common EU road construction project of Austria and Hungary". More in future. It's planned to build and renovate about 60 common roads. The Landesregierung (Burgenland government) wants to present the project package in October.


Are there 60 roads connecting Austria and Hungary? :nuts:


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> The end of the article is quite interesting!
> Are there 60 roads connecting Austria and Hungary? :nuts:



It seems quite a lot, indeed... 
But the border is 360km long, and there are (were, and are partially again nowadays....) almost 30 official border crossings: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Österreichische_Grenzübergänge_in_die_Nachbarstaaten#Ungarn (sorry, German only, but it is just a list )

So, it might be that there are also other small roads connecting the countries and thus you actually get to that number... Or maybe they count each connection as two roads


----------



## JackFrost

Not an expressway officially: another upgraded section was opened to traffic on road 8 yesterday. The 62 kms between Szekesfehérvár and Herend are now almost completely up to expressway standards.

Exceptions are: 

-no direct M7 interchange
-Székesfehérvár western bypass -> 7 km under construction, ready in summer 2016
-two at-grade interchanges at Csór
-missing Várpalota bypass -> 5,9 km under construction, ready end of 2017
-not yet upgraded Veszprém bypass



c2ula said:


> *8 sz. főút Márkó-Herend*
> 
> Íme pár kép a Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. facebook oldaláról a 8-as főút fenti két település között 5,3 kilométeren megújult, ma átadott szakaszáról
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás: NIF Zrt. facebook


----------



## zsimi80

Maxonroad said:


> *M0 átépítés*
> 
> Szombaton jártam arra. Úgy gondolom, már tényleg nem kell sokat várni, és elkészül.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nekem tetszik!


Thanks for this movie.


----------



## tfd543

Did the M0 go 2x3 finally ? There were some paving work between M1 and M7. I could not understand a single word in the hungarian thread where the link directs.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Yes, as u see on latest movie, b/n M1 and M7, M0 is upgrading to 2x3 profile. I suppose to be finished very soon.


----------



## tfd543

Nice. Lets hope before Winter hits


----------



## Nikolaj

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Yes, as u see on latest movie, b/n M1 and M7, M0 is upgrading to 2x3 profile. I suppose to be finished very soon.


Has M0 gained motorway designation with the competion of the widening? I was surprised to see last year that M0 was signed as an expressway - at least between M6 and M31.


----------



## bogdymol

It is still, and will remain, an expressway (110 km/h speed limit).


----------



## Nikolaj

bogdymol said:


> It is still, and will remain, an expressway (110 km/h speed limit).


What's the reason behind that? Full motorway characteristics, lane width, emergency lanes, linking a number of motorways etc.


----------



## JackFrost

Nikolaj said:


> What's the reason behind that? Full motorway characteristics, lane width, emergency lanes, linking a number of motorways etc.


No real reason behind it, could be signed as motorway any time. Maybe they just never gave it a thought to change it. Or they dont want to signpost 110 km/h (or lower speeds) at every interchange, because I dont think they would raise the speed limit to 130 km/h.


----------



## i15

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:374801-2015:TEXT:HU:HTML

^^ public tender for short border section of M30. It will help, because current connection to slovak R4 is very slow with trucks driving at 20kmh


----------



## _DAC_

What is the status on the rehabilitation of Road 47 Szeged - Bekescsaba? I know that in the Spring there were heavy works on that road and I had spent much time waiting on traffic lights that were install. I found only this article regarding the works. http://colas.hu/work/150?subs=colas-ut&lang=en


----------



## bogdymol

I saw it on Sunday from M43. They were installing some new signs on that road, just after the junction with M43. As far as I could see, that road looked almost completed. I think only the road markings were missing.


----------



## JackFrost

Motorway/expressway constructions up to come in Hungary (latest map)



Aladar said:


> Ez a legfrissebb és legaktuálisabb. :cheers:


*light green: 2x2 under construction (M4 Abony-Fegyvernek is mistakenly marked as being u/c)
*dark green: 2x2 planned 

-part of national roads 8, 21, 23, 25, 67, 75, 83, 102 wll be upgraded to 2x2 but will not be grade separated entirely, roundabouts or traffic lights are possible. These will be the "R"-roads. 
-M15, M70 and M2 will be widened from 2x1 to 2x2.
-M3, M30, M34, M35, M4, M44, M60, M85 will be constructed as express/motorways.

And I have no idea what they plan with M0... 

Ambitious plans, if half of it gets realized, I'd be happy.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Motorway/expressway constructions up to come in Hungary (latest map)


M86 is opened except of one section. Why is the entire M86 light green (u/c) on the map?
M30 is not u/c. The tender procedure has recently been started.



JackFrost said:


> -M15, M70 and M2 will be widened from 2x1 to 2x2.
> -M3, M30, M34, M35, M4, M44, M60, M85 will be constructed as express/motorways.


I guess M6 should get motorway standard too.



JackFrost said:


> Ambitious plans, if half of it gets realized, I'd be happy.


Why should it be an "ambitious plan"? There is no deadline on the map at all! Does the map refer to a press release or any official info which reports about a time period?

Is there any announcement when the construction works of the projects should be started?


----------



## winnipeg

nbcee said:


> If you plan to visit Makó regurarly I suggest purchasing a "county vignette" for Csongrád county.


Yes, in fact it's what I will have to do, I can't resist to Mako baths  but I'm furious against hungarian road autority, such politics is a non-sens and a racket about those that are traveling righ behind the border, I tought that M43 until Mako was free because they were smart and caring about logic and safety for both travelers and inhabitants of small cities on the old road, but obviously it is not the case... hno:


----------



## nbcee

I'm guessing they thought that relatively few people will have Makó as their final destination :dunno:


----------



## Corvinus

For once, this "tolled from the border line" thing is not a Hungarian specialty. It's the same in Austria (as mentioned before), or for Switzerland, except for short expressway sections right behind the Thayngen and Bargen border crossings.

I wonder if there will be a de facto free section to the Makó junction (i.e. controls only more inward). M1 in direction of Budapest has a de facto free stretch from the Austrian border to a designated toll-purchase "side bay" some 10 kms inward. That bay is the last possibility to purchase the sticker coming from Austria; 500 mts after the bay, a control vehicle is common.


----------



## JackFrost

No possibility to purchase Hungarian vignette in Romania?


----------



## bogdymol

I always buy the Hungarisn vignette online, before the trip, so no problem for me. 

It is weird not to be allowed to exit the motorway at the first opportunity after the border without a valid vignette.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> It is weird not to be allowed to exit the motorway at the first opportunity after the border without a valid vignette.


Which countries do generally allow it? I think there's no country.


----------



## bogdymol

Italy for example doesn't install the first toll plaza until after the first exit after the border (so you can freely drive between the border and the first exit).


----------



## rudiwien

Austria used to have one special area, from the German border to Kufstein Süd (e.g. this section: https://goo.gl/maps/NttYnLjWJU12) where until ~2 years ago the Vignette was not needed - mostly to keep the (German) tourists that go skiing in Kitzbühel and neighbouring places from going through the town of Kufstein itself while evading the toll.

Kufstein obviously isn't really happy with that change...


----------



## SRC_100

MichiH said:


> Which countries do generally allow it? I think there's no country.


Czech Republic and ... Hungary from west-north and north for sure (M15 and M1), not sure if Slovakia.


----------



## Eulanthe

MichiH said:


> Which countries do generally allow it? I think there's no country.


It should be a rule that the motorway is free until the first exit. It's not always possible to turn back - there's an example at Rajka on the M15 that you actually can't turn back once you enter Hungary.

CZ definitely operates toll-free between the border and the first exit. SK seemingly not (at least, definitely not between Bratislava-Jarovce and the D2). A definitely not. SLO allows you to travel "until the first point of sale", but in reality, seems to allow you to exit at the first junction. H - definitely not. RO - no. MD - no. CH - no. And formerly - MNE - no.

I've spoken about it before, but it should be mandatory to allow drivers the opportunity to exit. For instance, at Rajka, you can't leave the M15 once you enter Hungary, even though the obligation to have a vignette isn't mentioned before the border.

I know Austria was always having a field day with getting Slovak drivers that were exiting at Kittsee too.


----------



## Attus

SRC_100 said:


> Hungary from west-north and north for sure (M15 and M1)


No. Definitely: NO. The motorway M1 and expressway M15 are tolled in full length, i.e. from the border. 
SEE MAP. Red: tolled motorways. Validity: in 2015. 
There is an actual policy that e-stickers are not checked between the A/SK border and the fomer toll plaza which is now an e-sticker selling station, but officially these motorways are tolled from the border and theoretically your car may be checked right after the border.


----------



## mapman:cz

Eulanthe said:


> ...
> CZ definitely operates toll-free between the border and the first exit. ...


You're definitely wrong - motorways in CZ are toll-free between border and first place where you can buy a sticker. At D1 it is the Shell station near Antošovice (so the section until first exit is free), at D2 you need to buy sticker at Lanžhot rest area, at D5 at the Rozvadov rest area - on both latter motorways section till the first exit is tolled...


----------



## Eulanthe

mapman:cz said:


> You're definitely wrong - motorways in CZ are toll-free between border and first place where you can buy a sticker. At D1 it is the Shell station near Antošovice (so the section until first exit is free), at D2 you need to buy sticker at Lanžhot rest area, at D5 at the Rozvadov rest area - on both latter motorways section till the first exit is tolled...


You're absolutely right. I was thinking about the signs on the D2 after the border saying that vignettes were not required for 5km - but measuring the distance from the border to the Breclav exit, it's more than 5km. 

So there we have it - no country seems to operate a "until the first exit" policy. Utterly unfair.

^^ that Hungarian policy - is it just anecdotal, or is it an actual published policy like the Slovene "not until the first opportunity to buy"?


----------



## x-type

doesn't Austria have policy that motorways are free till the first exit?

Hungary used to have it till recent changes when they've introduced more restrictive tolls (for expressways e.g.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> doesn't Austria have policy that motorways are free till the first exit?


They used to have that, but they now explicitly state that you need a vignette 'ab der grenze'.

Auf A 9 Pyhrn Autobahn gilt auch von Spielberg bis zur Grenze wieder Vignettenpflicht


----------



## SRC_100

mapman:cz said:


> You're definitely wrong - motorways in CZ are toll-free between border and first place where you can buy a sticker. At D1 it is the Shell station near Antošovice (so the section until first exit is free), at D2 you need to buy sticker at Lanžhot rest area, at D5 at the Rozvadov rest area - on both latter motorways section till the first exit is tolled...


D1 is toll free (bez poplatka) till junction Ostrava-Rudna, at least it was in first half of december 2015 



Attus said:


> No. Definitely: NO. The motorway M1 and expressway M15 are tolled in full length, i.e. from the border.
> SEE MAP. Red: tolled motorways. Validity: in 2015.


All right, it seems I was wrong. But few years ago it was like I wrote before


----------



## tfd543

Has it happened to someone to get a fine for just entering a random tolled highway without the sticker ? Lets say that you are being stopped after 10-20 meters when entering a new country. How should a tourist know to buy the sticker in the country he/she is passing instead of buying it at the first coming gas station.


----------



## rudiwien

ChrisZwolle said:


> They used to have that, but they now explicitly state that you need a vignette 'ab der grenze'.
> 
> Auf A 9 Pyhrn Autobahn gilt auch von Spielberg bis zur Grenze wieder Vignettenpflicht



I wouldn't say "used to have": what you are quoting was an exception for a few months - due to the refugee crisis, they had closed the border crossing on the national road parallel to the A9 motorway, which made the latter the one possible crossing, and it was made toll-free for that reason. 
Since they reopened the crossing (which the quoted news entry talks about) you have to have the vignette right from the border crossing - as before, and as usual.

Other than that, the only exception used to be what I mentioned already earlier:



rudiwien said:


> Austria used to have one special area, from the German border to Kufstein Süd (e.g. this section: https://goo.gl/maps/NttYnLjWJU12) where until ~2 years ago the Vignette was not needed - mostly to keep the (German) tourists that go skiing in Kitzbühel and neighbouring places from going through the town of Kufstein itself while evading the toll.
> 
> Kufstein obviously isn't really happy with that change...


----------



## Attus

SRC_100 said:


> All right, it seems I was wrong. But few years ago it was like I wrote before


Exactly. It was changed in 2015. Since 1.1.2015 all motorways in Hungary are tolled in whole length (exception: usually when a new motorway is opened, it is free for some months, e.g. until the end of the year).


----------



## Attus

rudiwien said:


> Kufstein obviously isn't really happy with that change...


It's always an issue. In not so rich nations, like Hungary, even more. Not only at the borders but in the middle of the country, too. There are quite many motorists and many trucks that avoid using the motorways in order not to pay tolls. Then residents of the nearby towns are angry: there is the new motorway and traffic still flows in front of their houses. 
It is sometimes "funny": in Hungary when a new motorway is built, politicians usually do not say that it will be great for motorists but that it will be great for residents of towns along the old national road because heavy traffic will not more flow in front of their houses. It seems so that motorways in Hungary are built in order to make national roads relaxed and not for motorists.


----------



## SeanT

I was driving with 59 km/h in a small village, I got a fine for 56 km/h, -3 km/h. 1000 DKK.


----------



## SeanT

SeanT said:


> I was driving with 59 km/h in a small village, I got a fine for 56 km/h, -3 km/h. 1000 DKK.


...in Denmark


----------



## cinxxx

^^Crazy high fines.
I got a fine for drivinh 68 km/h (after subtracting the tolerance) in a 60 in Germany. It cost 10€ :lol:


----------



## elbong

Some apps: Traffi Hunter + Waze. The best solutions if you want to avoid the traffipaxes!


----------



## Attus

elbong said:


> Some apps: Traffi Hunter + Waze. The best solutions if you want to avoid the traffipaxes!


I think the best solution is to respect the rules.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ but obviously we don't wish to respect the rules :lol:


----------



## Moravian

Motorway M1 in Tatabánya: from Turul emlékmű


----------



## caspir

> *Paying road tolls by smartphone*
> 
> There are many ways to pay the road toll; different ones apply in each county. In Switzerland you buy an annual sticker and put it on the windscreen, while in Italy, France and Croatia you pay at the toll-gates
> on the highways. In Austria you can buy a sticker for short or long term too. Hungary, where the toll used to be collected via a toll-gate system in the 1990s, today uses one of the most modern systems, allowing quick and comfortable payment 24 hours a day, basically at any point of the country.
> Since January 2015 a toll has to be paid not only on highways but on numerous express roads and other key routes, so you need to pay special attention while planning your route, whether tolls apply on the roads you are willing to use. Although we are used to asking for “stickers” at the petrol stations, we don’t actually stick anything on our windscreens, since these stickers are e-stickers.
> Besides the 10-day, one-month and annual sticker you can also buy a so-called country sticker for HUF 5000 per year per passenger car. If we are only using the roads on a certain part of the country regularly, then it’s worth to buy the e-sticker only for these counties.
> However, you do not need to stop at a petrol station in order to pay the road toll, since you can do it via the internet, or even by texting, using your smartphone. On the website autopalyamatrica.hu you can use all the major bankcards to pay for the charges.
> In case you decide to text the code of the e-sticker you are willing to purchase (Telekom subscribers for example can use the 30 8100 1000 regular fee number), you can immediately use the road sections with toll after receiving the confirmation message. Pay attention, however, only to drive on the road once the toll has been paid because the system will not accept subsequent payments.
> You can buy a highway sticker via texting for a car licensed abroad as well. In this case, however, you have to include the car’s country mark as well. If for example you are driving a car licensed in Austria and your licence plate number is W 12345 T, your text will have to include the following code: w12345t a
> Although you can’t use a foreign mobile phone to buy an e-sticker via texting, the internet purchase is available from any network, so you will be able to handle the tolls from your smartphone even if you have a foreign subscription.
> This series is aimed at making your stay in Hungary as comfortable as possible and it is brought to you by Magyar Telekom Zrt., the country’s biggest mobile services provider.


budapesttimes.hu/2016/05/01/paying-road-tolls-by-smartphone/


----------



## Corvinus

Budapest Times should improve their skills of precise and correct reporting:



> you can also buy a so-called country sticker for HUF 5000 per year per passenger car


Coun*t*y sticker, and not coun*tr*y sticker. One letter too much, but confusing and misleading especially to foreigners. 

The coun*tr*y today is subdivided into 19 coun*t*ies. A county sticker will cover a selected county only, but if your commute covers a few counties only, you still save a significant amount compared to a full-coun*tr*y one. 
You just have to take care not to miss the exit, since with these county stickers, motorway staff is more likely to check motorists right after county limits ...


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody have some informations of the further construction of the M3 towards Ukraine please?


----------



## vespafrederic

Pascal20a said:


> Does anybody have some informations of the further construction of the M3 towards Ukraine please?


The last 22,5 km to the border is planned. Construction date is unknown as a result of the political issues in Ukraine.


----------



## Corvinus

Took some nice photos of M7 in direction of Budapest, between exit 130 (near Balatonlelle) and the beginning of the three-lane section (near Székesfehérvár)

1.










2.










3.










4.










5.










6. Entering Köröshegy viaduct, speed limit 110 km/h










7.










8.










9.










10.










11.










12.










13. Third lane opening up. From here, motorway will remain three-lane all through Budapest










14.










15. Driver's education: keep right (i.e. don't hog in the middle lane when not overtaking)










16.


----------



## Zipacna

According to one of polish newspaper, M30 motorway, section Debrecen-Tornyosnémeti, 
is said to be under auction. 

Can you confirm?


----------



## nbcee

This April saw the lowest number of deaths (22) in one month on Hungarian roads since the fall of socialism :banana: (The worst was the August of 2003 with 140 deaths)

Police say that the installation of high-tech speed detectors, a recent 24-hour police raid on the roads and rising petrol prices all could have contributed to this.

http://www.origo.hu/auto/20160510-pozitiv-rekord-a-halalos-aldozatok-szamaban.html


----------



## nbcee

Zipacna said:


> According to one of polish newspaper, M30 motorway, section Debrecen-Tornyosnémeti,
> is said to be under auction.
> 
> Can you confirm?


Just a little correction: M30 is planned to run between the M3 motorway and Tornyosnémeti (at the Hun-Svk border), which has already been completed to Miskolc. You probably meant the Miskolc-Tornyosnémeti section.

They said that construction of a short section (1.7 km) at Tornyosnémeti will begin in the second half of this May, and the full motorway will be finished "in a few years".
http://www.vezess.hu/hirek/2016/05/09/bovul-a-hazai-autopalya-halozat/

Other projects:
-the Hegyfalu-Csorna section of M86 will be finished by September (thereby we will have a continuous expressway between Szombathely and Győr)
-they will continue with building the M85 around Csorna
-they will start building the Debrecen-Berettyóújfalu section of M35 this summer
-the tenders for the Budapest-Vác section of the M2 (which already exists but mostly has only 2x1 lanes), the Brettyóújfalu-Nagykereki (Hun-Rom border) section of the M4, the M0*-Cegléd section of the M4, the Tiszakürt-Kondoros section of the M44 will be published and they also mentioned the Abony-Törökszentmiklós section of the M4.

*which is actually the Üllő-Cegléd section


----------



## Zipacna

nbcee said:


> Just a little correction: M30 is planned to run between the M3 motorway and Tornyosnémeti (at the Hun-Svk border), which has already been completed to Miskolc. You probably meant the Miskolc-Tornyosnémeti section.
> 
> They said that construction of a short section (1.7 km) at Tornyosnémeti will begin in the second half of this May, and the full motorway will be finished "in a few years".
> http://www.vezess.hu/hirek/2016/05/09/bovul-a-hazai-autopalya-halozat/


Thanks. That's a great news.

It was my mistake, I meant the section Miskolc-Tornyosnémeti :bash:


----------



## Qtya

Pascal20a said:


> Does anybody have some informations of the further construction of the M3 towards Ukraine please?


Its very high priority. Expected to get news anytime.


----------



## Qwert

nbcee said:


> Just a little correction: M30 is planned to run between the M3 motorway and Tornyosnémeti (at the Hun-Svk border), which has already been completed to Miskolc. You probably meant the Miskolc-Tornyosnémeti section.
> 
> They said that construction of a short section (1.7 km) at Tornyosnémeti will begin in the second half of this May, and the full motorway will be finished "in a few years".
> http://www.vezess.hu/hirek/2016/05/09/bovul-a-hazai-autopalya-halozat/


Is the short M30 section near Tornyosnémeti going to be 2×2 or 2×1?

And I know it has been asked many times in this thread, but any update for M15?


----------



## celevac

I was recently traveling from Subotica (Serbia) via Hungary to Nagykanizsa and further on to Varaždin (Croatia). For a long time, I was trying to figure out which was the most clever way to travel, but I soon realized that it was not that easy to decide where to drive. 

Option 1 was border crossing Horgoš/Röszke and then M5 to Budapest ring M0, further on M7 towards Nagykanizsa and Letenye/Goričan (434km, Google 4h30). - longest but most comfortable
Option 2 was border crossing Kelebija, Route 53 to Solt, then M8 over the Danube, and Route 62 to Székesfehérvár, then on M7 towards Nagykanizsa (391km, Google 4h30) - compromise
Option 3 was Subotica-Sombor-Osijek-Croatian D2 all the way to Varaždin (338km, Google 5h10) - shortest but most annoying

I chose Option 2 as I thought it was the best thing to do. The drive took some time due to heavy truck traffic on Route 53, it was kind of boring until I got to M8, but okay. Most of the roads in good condition, especially Route 62 was amazing. Only one single industrial area with 50 km/h and that was it. You could easily go 120 on many sections... 

Now my question, without having read the entire thread: 
Why is there no connection in the south of Hungary that would go something like Nagykanizsa - Kaposvar - M9 Danube crossing - Szeged? That way, a lot of traffic would avoid Budapest and go through Southern Hungary. It would even make sense to use it as an alternative from Varaždin/Čakovec to Osijek instead of the Croatian motorway (which is expensive)

Are there any plans to build at least a expressway (without village crossings) down there? I think the biggest issue is the lack of a west-east connection from Kaposvar to Szekszárd... I noticed that there is not even a normal state road connecting these places.


----------



## Verso

celevac said:


> Are there any plans to build at least a expressway (without village crossings) down there? I think the biggest issue is the lack of a west-east connection from Kaposvar to Szekszárd... I noticed that there is not even a normal state road connecting these places.


That's because Sexárd doesn't lie between Kaposvár and Szeged.


----------



## bzbox

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/M9-es_autóút_(Magyarország)


----------



## celevac

Verso said:


> That's because Sexárd doesn't lie between Kaposvár and Szeged.


Well if you look at the map it would make sense to have a west-east connection there. I had a look at the planned M9 motorway on that Wikipedia link above, it's a real shame this project has not been put in focus.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think M9 is planned (or was planned in 2013) to be completed from the Austrian border to road 53 by 2027. A 40km gap would remain to Szeged though. M8 was also announced to be built (from west of M7 to M4) by 2027 but mostly 2+1 only.


----------



## nbcee

What you should see is that Hungary is a heavily centralized country. Most of the traffic on our highways/motorways/expressways can be described as "_going to Budapest and coming back from there_". Therefore this is the absolute priority. And even for the most usual cross-country trips (M1-M5, M1-M3, M7-M3, etc) channeling them through M0 is still feasible and not a big detour for them. 

The problem comes with the cases e.g. the one you described with routes like M5-M7. But as of today there is not enough demand for it to make M9 the highest priority, so the project will go on - but only at a slower pace. :dunno:


----------



## Verso

Qwert said:


> And I know it has been asked many times in this thread, but any update for M15?


M15 and M70 will've been widened by 2018.


----------



## aswnl

Corvinus said:


> 13. Third lane opening up. From here, motorway will remain three-lane all through Budapest


A 3+2 setup is only for short distances most of the time.
But why is the complete section Budapest - Székesfehérvár 3+2 lanes (nearly 50 km), instead of 2x2 or 2x3 ?


----------



## Corvinus

^^ I have to correct my "all through Budapest" statement; it's three lanes till the M0 actually. There the right lane branches off, two continue and combine shortly afterwards with M1 before reaching Budapest.

I wish it was 2x3, but even more I wish the M1 was 2x3 all way from the border to Budapest. That motorway is a heavily frequented gastarbeiter route nowadays, and M7, to lesser extent, too.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> M15 and M70 will've been widened by 2018.


Thank you. So in 2018 Hungary will finally have 2×2 connection with both Slovenia and Slovakia.


----------



## Verso

^^ 10 years after the Slovenian A5 and only 16 years after the Slovak D2.


----------



## vespafrederic

Verso said:


> ^^ 10 years after the Slovenian A5 and only 16 years after the Slovak D2.


Let's wait with dates till the completion of these highways....


----------



## nbcee

You got a 2x1 connection already, don't be greedy. :nono:


----------



## Verso

I prefer 1×1.  The M70's biggest problem are Romanians. :troll:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ :banned:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there any news on the M35 extension to Berettyóújfalu?


----------



## nbcee

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there any news on the M35 extension to Berettyóújfalu?


This is the latest:


nbcee said:


> -they will start building the Debrecen-Berettyóújfalu section of M35 this summer


----------



## JackFrost

Verso said:


> ^^ 10 years after the Slovenian A5 and only 16 years after the Slovak D2.


Be happy, Slovenia got its own exit from M7. And exits are one-laned everywhere.


----------



## Gyorgy

Verso said:


> ^^ 10 years after the Slovenian A5 and only 16 years after the Slovak D2.


Hungary is waiting around 15 years for 400 kV powerline from Slovenia few meters north of M70 :lol: 

https://www.google.si/maps/@46.5193119,16.5264528,3a,75y,68.37h,90.08t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sh7TmrTIYqwQyRxq2BZtoOA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Solčavec

JackFrost said:


> Be happy, Slovenia got its own exit from M7. And exits are one-laned everywhere.


Np, Slovenia is quiet. We will continue to listen to the Hungarian delegations, always repeat; We need better "exits" to the Port of Koper!


----------



## JackFrost

Constructing of next 4,45 kms of M85 (Csorna bypass) started yesterday. This 2x2 expressway should be ready in spring 2018.



Qtya said:


> Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. added 5 new photos.
> 
> *LETETTÜK A CSORNAI ELKERÜLŐ ÚJABB SZAKASZÁNAK ALAPKÖVÉT*
> 
> Csorna kelet-nyugati irányú elkerülését biztosítja a most épülő, új, 2x2 sávos, 4,45 kilométer hosszú út. A tavaly szeptemberben átadott 12,5 kilométeres első után, a 2018 tavaszára elkészülő második ütemmel Csorna mentesül a városon naponta áthaladó több mint 19 ezer jármű okozta zaj-és környezeti terhelés alól.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/photos/pcb.571742499665562/571741142999031/?type=3&theater


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody know when the official start of the construction of the M30 near the slovakian border?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M85 press release: http://nif.hu/2016/05/2018-tavaszara-befejezodik-a-csorna-elkerulo-epitese/

Google Translate...


----------



## Pascal20a

In the press release stand end of May. But when is it correctly?


----------



## nbcee

It (more precisely: works on the foundation) has already begun.









https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/photos/pcb.571742499665562/571741142999031/?type=3&theater


----------



## Pascal20a

Ok thank you
The connecting section of the R4 is already finished??

Are there any news of the construction towards Ukraine?


----------



## SRC_100

nbcee said:


> It (more precisely: works on the foundation) has already begun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/photos/pcb.571742499665562/571741142999031/?type=3&theater


Based on the above picture, it looks more like a archaeological excavations/works.


----------



## nbcee

SRC_100 said:


> Based on the above picture, it looks more like a archaeological excavations/works.


Yes, that is already on the way along with the other preliminary works on the foundation.
http://cyberpress.hu/csornai-elkerulo-alapkoletetel-2018-tavaszara-keszul-el-a-tervek-szerint/


Pascal20a said:


> Ok thank you
> The connecting section of the R4 is already finished??


No, it's still u/c.


Pascal20a said:


> Are there any news of the construction towards Ukraine?


To my knowledge there are no updates, but you can come and revisit this thread from time to time


----------



## Pascal20a

Thank you for the informations
But i had thought that the whole section of the R4 Kosice - border to Hungary is finished!


----------



## JackFrost

^^It is completed until Mihost. But it doesnt connect to any Hungarian road yet.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/48.53150/21.24966


----------



## bzbox

This Csorna bypass is the one to Sopron?


----------



## JackFrost

bzbox said:


> This Csorna bypass is the one to Sopron?


Yes. This is the bypass in east-west direction (road 85). 

Fun fact: Uniquely in Hungary, after completion the city of Csorna will have interchanges in all directions, west and east on M85, south on M85 and M86, and north on M86.


----------



## winnipeg

ChrisZwolle said:


> M85 press release: http://nif.hu/2016/05/2018-tavaszara-befejezodik-a-csorna-elkerulo-epitese/
> 
> Google Translate...


Gyor-Minneapolis, better than the Hyperloop project!! :cheers: :lol:


----------



## tfd543

I have asked before but I have forgotten the reply, what are the rules for crossing at Horgos 2 if the driver is a Non-EU citizen but have two family members that are EU citizens. Will this car be able to cross at this point within its opening hours 07-19?


----------



## Schule04

Some news about M44:
beol.hu/bekes/kozelet/vegre-palyazatot-irnak-ki-az-m44-es-megepitesere-666387

The motorway will be 2x2 lanes with non-planar crossings.
It will be constructed in three parts:
- Kecskemét to Tiszakürt: 31 Km
- Tiszakürt to Kondoros: 61,4 Km, construction will begin in october this year
- Kondoros to Békéscsaba: 17,6 Km, construction will probably begin in spring 2017


----------



## JackFrost

^^Following projects are scheduled to start in Hungary next year

M4 Budapest-Abony; Abony-Fegyvernek (2017); Berettyóújfalu-Nagykereki (2016)
M35 Debrecen-Berettyóújfalu (2016)
M44 Tiszakürt-Kondoros (2016); Kondoros-Békéscsaba (2017)
M30 Miskolc-Tornyiszentmiklós (2017?)
M85 Csorna-Sopron (2017)

Sections of M6, M8 and M25 are taking shape as well, but I am not sure when they start constructing. Also the longly due widenings of M2, M15 and M70 should start in 2017.


----------



## bogdymol

How about the proposed widening of M1 between Budapest and Tatabanya? Any news on that?

During busy week-ends is not a pleasure to drive there...


----------



## JackFrost

^^I dont think they will do it in the near future. But paving works started this week on the sections in the worst condition between Budapest and Tatabánya. 

But consider this: once M85 is ready, at least for the part Györ-Vienna there will be a nice alternative route (I hate A4).


----------



## bogdymol

Austrian A4 is an unpleasant motorway to drive on. It's narrower than the standard, very busy, plus the driving style is eastern-european. I avoid it as much as possible, but there aren't many alternatives.


----------



## vespafrederic

bogdymol said:


> Austrian A4 is an unpleasant motorway to drive on. It's narrower than the standard, very busy, plus the driving style is eastern-european. I avoid it as much as possible, but there aren't many alternatives.


I guess the driving style is caused by our east-european guys.


----------



## Verso

What about M3 (sorry to sound like Pascal)? In the Hungarian Wikipedia it says construction should start this year and it will only be an expressway to the border?


----------



## Eulanthe

tfd543 said:


> I have asked before but I have forgotten the reply, what are the rules for crossing at Horgos 2 if the driver is a Non-EU citizen but have two family members that are EU citizens. Will this car be able to cross at this point within its opening hours 07-19?


Should be fine, but don't be too shocked if the Hungarians direct you to Horgos-1.


----------



## elbong

Ugly, but bridge.


----------



## Aladar

*M30 expessway - stone laying ceremony - last section between Tornyosnémeti and border crossing point*


www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ amazingly, this area has satellite imagery on Google Earth dated 17 June 2016. So only 3 weeks old. You can already see earthworks / archeological dig for the Tornyosnémeti interchange.


----------



## i15

^^ finally, almost 3 years after slovak R4 is finished


----------



## bratislav

i15 said:


> ^^ finally, almost 3 years after slovak R4 is finished


R4 is finished?

http://www.ndsas.sk/rychlostna-cesta-r4/44387s


----------



## i15

I mean from Košice to border


----------



## Nimróad

i15 said:


> ^^ finally, almost 3 years after slovak R4 is finished


Not priority for us.


----------



## Aladar

*M35 motorway - stone laying ceremony - Debrecen south-west bypass + section between Debrecen and Berettyóújfalu* :cheers:


http://www.haon.hu/alapko-tanusitja-epul-az-m35-os-uj-szakasza/3101622


----------



## Verso

illetékteleneknek :shifty:


----------



## SRC_100

^^
_an unauthorized_ or _any unauthorized_... come on! it`s so simple to understand :lol:

ok, maybe a little more difficult to pronounce :nuts:


----------



## Corvinus

Literally:

_Works area!
For unauthorized [individuals]
entering prohibited!
_


----------



## richie_ke

Aladar said:


> *M30 expessway - stone laying ceremony - last section between Tornyosnémeti and border crossing point*


^^ perfect .. and have you some new info about rest of M30 (and M15) ?


----------



## bewu1

Road from Miscolc towards Kosice is in mediocre condition. The pavement needs replacement. In one place appr. 6 km before HU/SK border, there is a place with 30 km speed limit, horrible pavement and a huge pothole in the middle of the road.


----------



## SeanT

A little video of Köröshegy-viaduct on M7
https://youtu.be/r16H99wtnIU

All credits for those guys, nice visualisation.


----------



## i15

bewu1 said:


> Road from Miscolc towards Kosice is in mediocre condition. The pavement needs replacement. In one place appr. 6 km before HU/SK border, there is a place with 30 km speed limit, horrible pavement and a huge pothole in the middle of the road.


so true and it seems like the worst part of road 3 close to the border will be one carriageway of M30. I wonder what will constructor do, probably build second carriageway and then do deep reconsruction of old one.


----------



## Aladar

Some maps from National Infrastructure Development Ltd. (Hungary)'s website:


*M85* expressway: Csorna bypass phase II.










*M8* experssway: Körmend - Hungarian border - 2x1 lane:










*R67* expressway: M7 motorway - Kaposvár:


----------



## Verso

Aladar said:


> *M8* experssway: Körmend - Hungarian border - 2x1 lane:


It says 2×2.


----------



## kostas97

Is the M35 going to reach the Romanian border at Bors-Artand? I've read that the Debrecen-Berettyóújfalu segment is U/C, with the later being near the border......


----------



## JackFrost

kostas97 said:


> Is the M35 going to reach the Romanian border at Bors-Artand? I've read that the Debrecen-Berettyóújfalu segment is U/C, with the later being near the border......


No, Berettyóujfalu-RO border is part of M4. They plan to start constructing it in 2017.


----------



## italystf

I will go to Budapest this week. Coming from Maribor/Lendava, where should I buy the Hungarian vignette? Thanks.


----------



## Blackraven

x-type said:


> according to your location info, that is really really weird statement.


Damn, that long line looks like hell.

Question: Isn't there some kind of fast lane for those with electronic toll card or device?


----------



## JackFrost

x-type said:


> according to your location info, that is really really weird statement.


Thats a Sondermautstrecke on A9 or A10 I guess. If Italy reduces toll booths to special bridges and tunnels only, Ill give it a second thought. Until then, I dont like them, and I am glad they are gone in Hungary for good.


----------



## rudiwien

Blackraven said:


> Damn, that long line looks like hell.
> 
> Question: Isn't there some kind of fast lane for those with electronic toll card or device?


On the left, marked with "Video Maut" (literally "video tolling"), is a kind-of fast lane; it works with filming and detecting your number plate, and you can buy either a yearly subscription, or also just single trips.
See https://www.asfinag.at/toll/special-and-videotoll. Has to be bought in advance, though.



JackFrost said:


> Thats a Sondermautstrecke on A9 or A10 I guess. If Italy reduces toll booths to special bridges and tunnels only, Ill give it a second thought. Until then, I dont like them, and I am glad they are gone in Hungary for good.



I think this is showing the Brenner motorway to Italy, so that is A13.

Besides that, I do fully agree that tolling via toll-booths is a very antique technique, and they should be replaced - but only if it works with video tolling, and doesn't require a special device for each country; after all, EETS, the European Electronic Toll Service, which would allow interoperability, is still quite far away...


----------



## Aladar

*Some pics from brand new Székesfehérvár's bypass*

Source: http://feol.hu/hirek/atadtak-mar-hasznalhatjuk-az-uj-elkerulot-1779051


----------



## x-type

JackFrost said:


> Thats a Sondermautstrecke on A9 or A10 I guess. If Italy reduces toll booths to special bridges and tunnels only, Ill give it a second thought. Until then, I dont like them, and I am glad they are gone in Hungary for good.


on my usual routes i pass more toll booths in Austria travelling to München than in Italy travelling to Milano.


----------



## JackFrost

x-type said:


> on my usual routes i pass more toll booths in Austria travelling to München than in Italy travelling to Milano.


As I said, its a special thing. You are the exception. I pass zero toll booths travelling from Budapest to München. And thats good.


----------



## SeanT

It says, it's a 1.class mainroad ( Elsörendü föút )


----------



## italystf

I managed to buy the Hungarian vignette at Duino rest area on Italian A4, where I stopped to buy the Slovenian one. I didn't expect to find it that far away.


----------



## JackFrost

^^you mean your car plate was registered and you received a bill of it, right? Because we dont have "physical" vignettes anymore.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I think he means that his car`s no. plate has been introduced/entered to the hungarian _*matrica *_system in Italy what is a really suprise also for me 

I can confirm that in BC b/n Czechia and Slovakia on D2 motoway you can also "_buy _" hungarian _*matrica*_ on the Slovakian side in the place where was check point before Schengen agreement.


----------



## italystf

Yes I just got a receipt that I was told to keep, nothing to stick on the windshield. Better like this, I still have two Austrian vignettes, two Slovenian, and a Czech that I'm to lazy to remove :lol:


----------



## JackFrost

italystf said:


> Yes I just got a receipt that I was told to keep, nothing to stick on the windshield. Better like this, I still have two Austrian vignettes, two Slovenian, and a Czech that I'm to lazy to remove :lol:


I am also surprised that they registered your car in Italy for Hungary, I thought someone may sold you a former Hungarian sticker. 

Yeah, I cant remove my Czech vignette either. I am gonna have to try it with benzine (? not sure it thats the proper english word for it).


----------



## ukraroad

JackFrost said:


> (...) it with *benzine* (? not sure it thats the proper english word for it).


Petrol


----------



## celevac

> Yeah, I cant remove my Czech vignette either. I am gonna have to try it with benzine (? not sure it thats the proper english word for it).


Yes, they are really tough to remove. Same with the Slovenian stickers. Try the following: when you still have fragments of the sticker left, put some glass cleaner on toilet paper and rub the sticker for a while until it is gone. This usually works for me with the Slovenian stickers, although it does take some time.


----------



## nbcee

celevac said:


> Yes, they are really tough to remove. Same with the Slovenian stickers. Try the following: when you still have fragments of the sticker left, put some glass cleaner on toilet paper and rub the sticker for a while until it is gone. This usually works for me with the Slovenian stickers, although it does take some time.


Weird, I was gonna say that the Slovenian sticker came off from my glass very easily. :dunno:


----------



## Aladar

*M35 motorway - Debrecen bypass phase 2. - U/C* :cheers:


Source:http://www.haon.hu/dolgoznak-az-autopalya-folytatasan/3114932


----------



## x-type

nbcee said:


> Weird, I was gonna say that the Slovenian sticker came off from my glass very easily. :dunno:


If you removed it few days or weeks after using it, it goes easy. If it is on windshield for few months, it is disaster. It is made of some very thin foil and very firmly glued, so it breaks into pieces. Austrian and Slovakian are made of stronger fat foil so you peel them off in one piece, they just sometimes leave glue stain that you need to scratch off.


----------



## tfd543

Why do people Stick it to the shield anyway? Just place it on the dashboard without peeling off the paper. The validity doesnt change just because you dont glue it on. Lol


----------



## rudiwien

^^

[We are a bit off-topic from the _Hungarian_ motorways, but nonetheless]

People do stick the Slovenian vignette on the shield - because that is the only way to have a valid vignette 

See e.g. http://www.dars.si/Dokumenti/Toll/M...5_t/Vignette/How_to_use_the_vignette_310.aspx



> *Displaying a vignette*
> 
> A vignette may only be used on one vehicle. When applying a vignette it is not permitted to use other glues, special foils, adhesive tapes and similar.
> 
> ...
> 
> A vignette is only valid when it is properly displayed on a vehicle prior to use of a toll road. After removing the protection foil, place a vignette undamaged on the left inner side of a windscreen, in such a way that it is visible from outside. Vignette should not be placed in a spot where the windscreen is dark or to a side window of a vehicle.
> 
> Please make sure, before applying a vignette, to read the displaying instructions on the back side of a vignette. Always remove a previously displayed or invalid vignette prior to placing a new valid vignette.


----------



## satanism

tfd543 said:


> Why do people Stick it to the shield anyway? Just place it on the dashboard without peeling off the paper. The validity doesnt change just because you dont glue it on. Lol


Sure it does...in Slovenia and everywhere else....:lol:


----------



## Corvinus

So according to the map there are now distinct categories of "gyorsút" and "gyorsforgalmi út" (literally, "fast road" and "fast-traffic road") :hmm:

The first will be the new "R"-prefixed roads. Yet to see how these will look in practice (signposted as expressway or not, speed limit, etc.).


----------



## Eulanthe

Derice Bannock said:


> I agree, but from Szombathely to Letenye the traffic is not so heavy so current road with new bypasses will be still good.


I'm just selfish, even the current road will be more tiring than driving almost completely on motorway through Austria, so it's not much use for me.

The other thing with getting more of the M9 built would be that from Brno, the combination of the M9 and the Bosnian A1 would really present a decent, realistic route to the seaside while avoiding the mess that is the Croatian A1 in summer.


----------



## Derice Bannock

Eulanthe said:


> .... the combination of the M9 and the Bosnian A1 would really present a decent, realistic route to the seaside while avoiding the mess that is the Croatian A1 in summer.


Totally agree with this.:cheers:


----------



## Fooxx67

SeanT said:


> It says: "legkésőbb 2022-ig". Means, finished latest 2022.


good plan, hope will be finished on time


----------



## JackFrost

Derice Bannock said:


> I agree, but from Szombathely to Letenye the traffic is not so heavy so current road with new bypasses will be still good.


I have just returned from Koper/Triest, and I can confirm this: its almost no traffic on road 86 south of Szombathely. However, the road quality is perfect, and its only two small villages you must cross (after they finished Zalövö bypass in October).

The Slovenian Riviera is beautiful. Its the first time i've been there. Just dont use road 111 to Portoroz. Stood there for almost an hour because of a traffic jam.


----------



## Aladar

*Csorna bypass - phase 2.* :cheers:


Source:www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## satanism

I saw some activity yesterday on the M15 2nd carriageway.There was one excavator wandering around at the very end, close to Rajka and there were some strange trenches dug all the way down to km 6, along with some markers, put in the 2nd carriageway's ground.The trenches were about 2-3m wide and maybe 10-20m long, roughly 500m apart from each other.
Can that be some very early construction activiyu?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I can confirm seeing the same trenches on M15 on Monday. There were no workers as was a holiday in Hungary, but the trenches were there.


----------



## Aladar

*Some new photos about Csorna bypass - phase 2.*

Credit to *bnyuszi*




bnyuszi said:


> Ilyen nincs!
> Én is pont 2016.08.16-án jártam arra és kattintottam pár képet! Pont azért, mert úgy láttam hogy nagy a hallgatás erről a munkáról.
> 
> Farád és Jobaháza közötti 8603-as út feletti felüljáró készítése:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugyanaz a helyszín, a 86-út fele:
> 
> Háttérben az M85-ből leágazó, 85-ös úthoz bekötő út GYSEV vasútvonal felüljárójának építési állapota:
> (azt nem néztem meg hogy milyenre épül a felüljáró, azaz lehet-e alatta a vasutat valamikor két vágányosra bővíteni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A közúttal párhuzamos úton folyik az építési forgalom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 86-os főút feletti felüljáró építése:
> 
> 
> 
> A kész, de még lezárt M85 leágazás:
> 
> A már használható M86-os egy hídról észak felé nézve
> 
> Ugyaninnen délii irányba:
> 
> 
> Egyébként kicsit érdekesnek találom a 2018 tavaszi elkészülési időpontot. Szerintem lehet abból 2017 ősz végi időpont is, ha az időjárás is úgy akarja! Télen amúgy sem lehet sok mindent csinálni egy útépítésen!
> Egy képet teszek fel a vasutas topicba is.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So by October there will be an expressway all the way from Győr to Szombathely. Not bad, considering that nearly the entire route was completed in the last 5 years. There were only a few short sections open in 2010.


----------



## bnyuszi

The M86 Csorna-Szombathely section can be used from the end of October.

source: https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt
































Source and more images: nyugat.hu


----------



## zsimi80

M0-M7



JackFrost said:


>


Facebook/NIF


----------



## JackFrost

thats how you like your own post.


----------



## Corvinus

Cash-collecting action from Tuesday to Thursday: a police communication says that, based on TISPOL Operational Group's yearly monitoring plan, police will conduct speed limit enforcement actions between Aug. 23 and Aug. 25 all over the territory of Hungary.

Within the frame of TISPOL Speed European-level controls, police will monitor drivers' compliance with speed limits on expressways, extra-urban main roads and roads in built-up areas. 

http://police.hu/hirek-es-informaciok/legfrissebb-hireink/kozlekedesrendeszet/sebessegmero-akcio-az-utakon


----------



## bogdymol

Aren't they doing this every day? Checking the drivers speed?


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Basically yes, and sometimes it's really at accident black spots (among others, along nowaday's gastarbeiter routes - they even have joint controls with officers from Romania where drivers from there used to speed).

During these three days, the intensity of such controls will simply be higher.

Often enough, though, these speed controls are more about earning a buck than traffic safety. Well-known examples are 1) speed trap immediately after a sign of lower speed limit (so the common "lifting the foot" practice won't work), 2) at the end of some village where it's clearly not a built-up area anymore, but the town's end sign is far behind so drivers start to step on the throttle.

Also, unlike in e.g. Switzerland, you neither lose your license nor have your car impounded easily, even in case of massive speeding. I don't know if speeding alone may result at all in a license suspension (let alone its confiscation on the spot - common in Switzerland). They want you to stay on the road and generate more income through fines for them 

On the serious side, there has been a sharp decline in traffic fatalities over the last decade or so in Hungary, which is of course a positive development. It can't be denied that some policing is necessary, but officers should focus on aggressive and dangerous behaviour, not just lean back in their car and clock the common taxpayer's speed on a portion of road without any traffic hazards.


----------



## i15

*M30 Tornyosnémeti - SK border*

more pictures: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...ialnice-m30---hranica-sr---tornyosnemeti.html


----------



## Corvinus

Took some photos of M1/M7 end running into Budapest. Unfortunately, some reflections on the windscreen, "watermarking" the pics.


1. End of M1/M7 motorway 400m ahead











2. Motorway ends











3. Road name is still M1/M7, heading to the city center











4. On the overhead bridge, one of the "Véda" traffic infraction cameras in operation since this year.











5. City of Budapest starts, limit still at 80 km/h











6. "P+R parkings may be used free of charge"











7. This piece of road has been recently refurbished after it looked the same for decades











8. 











9.


----------



## Verso

^^ I've noticed that the motorway ends sooner than before; apparently at the border between Budapest and Pest.


----------



## JackFrost

^^Thats because of the county vignette. You are free to use the motorway in Budapest, but not in Pest county. For example, the off ramp of the city of Budaörs is only a few meters after the county line, and they still have to pay.


----------



## Aladar

*Debrecen bypass - M35 motorway U/C*


www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## elbong




----------



## MichiH

^^ A lot of projects "under tender". How long does a (Hungarian) tender procedure usually take? Can we expect a lot of groundbreakings in 2017 (orange) and 2018 (yellow)?


----------



## elbong

MichiH said:


> ^^ A lot of projects "under tender". How long does a (Hungarian) tender procedure usually take? Can we expect a lot of groundbreakings in 2017 (orange) and 2018 (yellow)?


3-20 years. Great part of these tenders are only plans without any chance of a realization. The M9 between Szekszárd and Kaposvár is a dead project for example.


----------



## MichiH

^^ If D&B is really "under tender" (like the map indicates), M9 would not be "dead". Funding must be available because a contract should be signed "soon". Maybe the tender procedure is suspended?

Generally, who has created/updated the map and what's the source of the map's data?


----------



## elbong

MichiH said:


> ^^ If D&B is really "under tender" (like the map indicates), M9 would not be "dead". Funding must be available because a contract should be signed "soon". Maybe the tender procedure is suspended?
> 
> Generally, who has created/updated the map and what's the source of the map's data?


These are the level's of the process (with some example of the development's ends):

1. political claim for a road
- (the politically unacceptable plan of the M0 western part because the liberal nimbies of Budapest)
2. political plan about the road network
- (the M10 is not priority anymore)
3. political decision from the road network
- (the changed pland of the M9 between Zalaegerszeg and the M7)
4. political claim about the funding
5. political decision from the funding
6. political decision from the development (phases, etc.)
7. tender or decision about the trace of the road
8. tender for plan
9. tender for environmental permit
- (M9 between Szekszárd and Kaposvár)
10. tender for construction
11. the finalisation of the financing
12. final political decision from the financing
13. construction
- (suspended M4 construction near Szolnok)
14. end of the construction

The southern sections of the M9 is not part of any development plan anymore over the level 3. So the project basically goes back from the level ninth stage onto the third.


----------



## MichiH

elbong said:


> The southern sections of the M9 is not part of any development plan anymore over the level 3. So the project basically goes back from the level ninth stage onto the third.


That means, it was in "planning and design under tender" stage but should be in "planning and design tender suspended" stage. Just my 2c...


----------



## MichiH

^^ btw: What does "planning and design" mean? I only know feasibility studies, design contracts and "design and built" contracts.


----------



## elbong

MichiH said:


> That means, it was in "planning and design under tender" stage but should be in "planning and design tender suspended" stage. Just my 2c...


That is an official suspending of the M4, while this is a de facto consequence of the de jure situation without official affirmation. For example the the change of the M9 trace between Zalaegerszeg and the M7 was proclaimed, this is why not part of this map anymore.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Again, who has created the map? Have you created it?


----------



## elbong

MichiH said:


> ^^ Again, who has created the map? Have you created it?


Yes, I'am the creator. This is an SC project from the Hungarian section, because the state companies and institutions are lazy.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I like that  But date and source (your name, user name or SSC group et cetera) should always be on the map. In addition, wording of the legend should be clear.

There's a Polish map with EN legend. Maybe your map could use similar colors and wording?


----------



## elbong

MichiH said:


> There's a Polish map with EN legend. Maybe your map could use similar colors and wording?


I think on a V4 project map, but there is a long-long way to a tender... :cheers1:


----------



## SRC_100

^^
For me there is lack of M-road and R-road numbers because I can`t remember where most of M-roads goes, I only know which are M1, M0, M5, M6 and M7, regarding others I have to guessing.

Btw, if M9 between Szekszárd and Kaposvár is a dead project, why you marked it with yellow?


----------



## elbong

SRC_100 said:


> Btw, if M9 between Szekszárd and Kaposvár is a dead project, why you marked it with yellow?


There is no official standpoint in this case.


----------



## sponge_bob

Im surprised Hungary does not build more Half Profile motorways 1+1 ...in rural areas. There is such a section near the Slovenia/Croatia border.


----------



## MichiH

^^ half-profile motorways still cost about 70% and full motorways are better for road safety...


----------



## JackFrost

sponge_bob said:


> Im surprised Hungary does not build more Half Profile motorways 1+1 ...in rural areas. There is such a section near the Slovenia/Croatia border.


Thank God we dont. It was a mistake to build M70 like that. Then I like our new "fast-roads" better: 2x2 with no shoulders and no grade separation. But for example Györ eastern bypass (road 813) will be a 2x1 road only.


----------



## JackFrost

M86 coming to town! ...end of October.



















http://iho.hu/hir/gyorsforgalmi-uton-szombathelyig-160903


----------



## JackFrost

By the way, do you think M86 will attract traffic from Carinthia and Northern-Italy towards Budapest and beyond? I mean it will be the shortest route between Graz and Györ, and only 50 km are non motorway between A2 (Markt Allhau) and M86. 

However, I am not sure how truck traffic is regulated on Austrian B50 and B63, or if its banned completely from there maybe?


----------



## rudiwien

JackFrost said:


> By the way, do you think M86 will attract traffic from Carinthia and Northern-Italy towards Budapest and beyond? I mean it will be the shortest route between Graz and Györ, and only 50 km are non motorway between A2 (Markt Allhau) and M86.
> 
> However, I am not sure how truck traffic is regulated on Austrian B50 and B63, or if its banned completely from there maybe?



I think currently in Burgenland (the province closest to Hungary, which more or less borders Steiermark in Markt Allhau) has only a restriction on trucks on the B50 between Eisenstadt and Neusiedl am See -basically to prevent trucks to take the S4 from Wiener Neustadt to Neusiedl and then the B50 as a shortcut to Budapest/Bratislava.

I think that M86 will become very attractive, also because the non-motorway road is actually a good road - you have a small number of roundabouts, but mostly the road is of higher standard, partially limited access, and there is a decent option to bypass Oberwart (B63a), and there is a decent bypass for the last villages just before the border, with some intersections being (partially) grade-separated, and speed limit is mostly at 100 km/h as well.
Not sure if Szombathely could be an issue?

And already now, I think that this option is by 15 minutes faster than going via Vienna - and has less risk for traffic jams, which you can always encounter in the Vienna Region, between the A2 around Guntramsdorf all the way until the A4 at Schwechat...
It is currently still faster to go via Slovenia, but that means another toll sticker if you already have the Austrian one, so I think some people would refrain from that.

One further reason, at least for passenger cars travelling westwards, to take this route - border controls at Nickelsdorf can be several hours of waiting, while the smaller border points to Hungary normally have less waiting time.

So, yes, I think this will become a viable alternative. The question is whether authorities will react to that and ban trucks from B50/B63 as a reaction to that..


----------



## JackFrost

rudiwien said:


> Not sure if Szombathely could be an issue?


I dont think so. Road 87 touches the outskirts of Szombathely only for a few kilometers. The whole stretch between M86 and A border (17 km) is in very good condition, and bypasses all villages. 

Lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## MichiH

rudiwien said:


> there is a *decent option to bypass* Oberwart (B63a), and there is a decent bypass for the last villages just before the border


:? There's no through-road b/n A2 and A/H border at all. All villages have bypasses. Map. Except the short stretch through the outskirts of Szombathely (3km), there's no through-road b/n Austrian A2 and Hungarian M1.



JackFrost said:


> Lets wait and see what happens.


It usually takes a few years till you can see any significant change.


----------



## Aladar

*Várpalota bypass - Main road no8. U/C*

www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## volodaaaa

Hi, are there some news about expanding the M15?


----------



## Qtya

volodaaaa said:


> Hi, are there some news about expanding the M15?


Planning phase...


----------



## Aladar

*M86 expressway between Csorna and Hegyfalu - 95% completed* :cheers:


Source:http://www.facebook.com/alpar.gyoparos/


----------



## Qtya

volodaaaa said:


> Hi, are there some news about expanding the M15?


Design&Build should be launched 2016 Q4 with the completion deadline of Q4 2018 (M70) and 2019 Q2 (M15).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this the first part of M86 with exit numbering?


----------



## Aladar

*Zalalövő bypass - main road no86*:cheers:

Source:http://forum.index.hu/Article/viewArticle?a=141099770&t=9013571


----------



## Aladar

*Várpalota bypass - Main road no8. U/C* :cheers:

Source:http://forum.index.hu/Article/viewArticle?a=141099783&t=9013571


----------



## Verso

'Várpalota' is such a funny name. :lol:


----------



## elbong

Why, what does this mean on your language?

Anyway, the _"vár"_ means fortress and the _"palota"_ is palace. Because the medieval castle here, what was palace before the fortifying in the Turkish war.


----------



## Verso

It doesn't mean anything, it just sounds funny. :lol:


----------



## bzbox

Aladar said:


> *Zalalövő bypass - main road no86*:cheers:
> 
> Source:http://forum.index.hu/Article/viewArticle?a=141099770&t=9013571


Opening day?


----------



## Aladar

^^ End of this October.


----------



## Aladar

*Brandnew M86 expressway on bicycle*:cheers:


Source:http://www.frisss.hu/hirek/kerekpartura-az-m86-oson


----------



## JackFrost

Under construction and upcoming motor/expressway projects:



Aladar said:


>


----------



## JackFrost

Average traffic volume/day on HU motorways and first class roads in 2015 and 2014. 



Aladar said:


>


Credit to Aladár. kay:


----------



## i15

We need more details. It is a BIG difference to have 1+1 road with 8000 vehicles and 20000 vehicles


----------



## Corvinus

JackFrost said:


> Under construction and upcoming motor/expressway projects:


Can't understand why there isn't a higher emphasis on a Sopron - Balaton expressway connection. I can't be the only prospective user of that track.


----------



## JackFrost

I use it regularly as well, but lets be fair, mostly in the summer time. If they connect S31 to future M9, there would be a nice connection from Vienna to the Balaton.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M8+M86 will be a nice shorter route from Budapest to southern Austria. It's 30 km shorter to Graz / Klagenfurt than via M7 & Slovenia, also saving the Slovenian vignette in the process.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
and it would be good alternative for Slovaks, 1/3 Poles, citizens of Baltic country and others going to Adriatic sea coast or ski resorts to Austria or Italy


----------



## rudiwien

JackFrost said:


> I use it regularly as well, but lets be fair, mostly in the summer time. If they connect S31 to future M9, there would be a nice connection from Vienna to the Balaton.



S31 is currently extended as a 1+1 national road from Oberpullendorf to "close to the border" near Köszeg, between Mannersdorf and Rattersdorf: http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/4472941#map=12/47.4186/16.5845



There is a common project to define the route towards the border and connect it with a road towards Köszeg, but the route is not defined, see (in German only): http://www.meinbezirk.at/oberpullen...enzueberschreitendes-eu-projekt-d1429832.html

=> I don't think we would see a motorway or express way standard on this route in Austria in the next decade(s).

-- 

There is however periodically a talk to extend A3 (from Eisenstadt/Wulkaprodersdorf) towards Klingenbach, see e.g. this artikel from this year (in German only): https://kurier.at/chronik/burgenlan...enbach-geht-in-die-naechste-runde/196.430.626 

Here, the resistance of the villages/towns along the route is fierce, there is no detailed proposal yet, so also this is at least a decade away...


----------



## JackFrost

rudiwien said:


> There is however periodically a talk to extend A3 (from Eisenstadt/Wulkaprodersdorf) towards Klingenbach, see e.g. this artikel from this year (in German only): https://kurier.at/chronik/burgenlan...enbach-geht-in-die-naechste-runde/196.430.626
> 
> Here, the resistance of the villages/towns along the route is fierce, there is no detailed proposal yet, so also this is at least a decade away...


Yes, I know. However, they should get used to it that there must be some kind of a solution for the last kilometers of A3. The traffic there is huge (see the map on the previous page), and M85 will be built as well in a few years.

By the way, do they extend the roundabout at Siegendorf/Zagendorf? Looks like if they would widen B16 there.

EDIT: yes they are

http://www.bvz.at/eisenstadt/kreisverkehr-umbau-kann-starten/12.457.183

However, there is a second roundabout a few meters towards the HU border.


----------



## Kyrat

Will M9 be finished in our lifetimes? People traveling between Romania and Italy have to make a detour north to Budapest, there is no fast direct road from Szeged to Nagykanizsa.


----------



## JackFrost

Kyrat said:


> Will M9 be finished in our lifetimes? People traveling between Romania and Italy have to make a detour north to Budapest, there is no fast direct road from Szeged to Nagykanizsa.


There is. It is called Croatia and Serbia.  I mean, not that I would complain, of course we happily take this traffic to Hungary, but lets face Italy -Timisoara shouldnt really go through Hungary.

As for M9, it has no priority to be honest, I dont expect it to be build until 2030.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That requires crossing more borders (with controls - outside Schengen), and in general the travel time is longer. A southern motorway in Hungary would be very helpful... as right now all roads lead to Rome Budapest.


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> ^^ That requires crossing more borders (with controls - outside Schengen), and in general the travel time is longer. A southern motorway in Hungary would be very helpful... as right now all roads lead to Rome Budapest.


Google maps tells me Ljubjana-Timisoara is 7:10 through Budapest, and 7:00 through Belgrade. Youre right regarding the border checks of course. 

However, the minute Serbia joins the EU and Schengen (lets not go into politics now, just assume it for a second) M9 will be useless for international traffic from that direction.

EDIT: okay, maybe Timisoara wasnt a good choice, but its certainly shorter to Bucharest through HR/SRB.


----------



## satanism

What I wonder more is why the Gyor-81-62-Keckemet route is not planned for any upgrades, really.It is a natural relief route for the M1-M0-M5 stretch which is constantly very busy anyway.


----------



## bogdymol

I just drove today on M1-M0-M5. It was always full of cars and lorries, but between Tatabanya and Budapest the road was full with traffic. What surprised me that also the 3+3 stretch of M0 was very crowded, full of traffic on all 3 lanes. I can't imagine what would have been if they wouldn't have upgraded it...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, today is Friday and people in Germany have an extended weekend due to German Unity Day on Monday. Perhaps many Romanians drive home for that weekend.


----------



## Attus

In 2015 traffic data
- M0 between km 10-23 (these are actually the Danube bridges) has an AADT of 100,000. 2×2 with no shoulder it would be a nightmare. 
- M0 between km 0-30 (M1 intersection - M5 intersection) has an AADT of at least 70,000, but at the majority of measuring points over 80,000. For such a traffic density 2×3 is heavily needed. 
- M1 between km 17-38 (M0 intersection - Bicske) 70,000 or more, between 38 - 129 (Bicske - M86 intersection) ~ 60,000. 2×3 would be needed but it is not even planned (some weeks ago it was announced but some days later cancelled).

Since the traffin of M1 and M0 is increasing, I suppose the 2016 numbers are actually higher. 

The Hungarian government want rather invest in motorways in regions where there is not any motor- or expressway, even if expected traffic is very low. I think it, too, has sense.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, today is Friday and people in Germany have an extended weekend due to German Unity Day on Monday. Perhaps many Romanians drive home for that weekend.


(I planned to fly to Hungary but my flight was annulled. I decided staying in Germany).


----------



## Nimróad

Attus said:


> The Hungarian government want rather invest in motorways in regions where there is not any motor- or expressway...


...therefore provides a new alternative road to traffic (M8 + M9) *and connect county capitals into motorway system*.


----------



## elbong

JackFrost said:


> Under construction and upcoming motor/expressway projects:


1505/2016 is the actual order (without the renewals):


----------



## elbong

The new design, this resembles the polish map:









Cleaned the dead projects based on the 1505/2016 (IX.21. government decree) and fixed the faults.


----------



## winnipeg

Thanks for this excellent map!!!


----------



## SRC_100

Yeah, great map! Congratulations! But some suggestions, would be nice to do bigger road numbers and/or give source to bigger resolution of the map.


----------



## satanism

I thought M70 is also one of the priority projects?
Also, the small dual carriageway roads on this map are going to have level crossings, not? road 81 for example?


----------



## elbong

Here is the list of the projects:



Aladar said:


> *A Kormány 1505/2016. (IX. 21. Korm. határozata Magyarország rövid- és középtávú közútfejlesztéseinek 2022-ig történő megvalósításához szükséges feltételek biztosításáról*


----------



## Trucker1991

M35










































*M35:* number of 4 road - number of 481 road 5,4km (opening perhaps late 2017)
*M35:* number of 481 road - Berettyóújfalu 18,7km (opening late 2018)
*M4:* Berettyóújfalu 1,5km (opening late 2018) 

http://civishir.hu/helyben-jaro/2016/10/gozerovel-epul-a-deli-elkerulo-debrecen-hataraban


----------



## MichiH

Is there any news about the exact M86 opening date? I found a news article (14th October) which reports that the opening ceremony and the opening for traffic could be on 25th October - in 2 days?... Anyway, it should definitely be opened in October.


----------



## JackFrost

Yes, it opens on Oct. 25. They havent found any politician willing to open it because...well, you dont wanna know.

Ironically, now Mr. János Áder himself (state president) opens it. Who happens to be from Csorna.


----------



## bzbox

^^
Will we have to have a Matrica the very first day they open it?

p.s. What about 86 Zalalövő bypass?


----------



## JackFrost

bzbox said:


> ^^
> Will we have to have a Matrica the very first day they open it?


No, the road will be free to use until Jan 1, 2017.



> p.s. What about 86 Zalalövő bypass?


Good question. Should be ready any day now, but I havent found any info.


----------



## JackFrost

Ladies and Gentlemen,

M86 will open today between 16:00-18:00 for traffic.

http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/cikk/matol_hasznalhato_m86_os_gyorsforgalmi


----------



## JackFrost

Current network: 1481 km


----------



## Aladar

*M86 expressway section of [Csorna-Hegyfalu] - inaugurated* :cheers:


I took some photos about the new section. 

Csorna bypass - towards Szombathely



























































































It's brand new section:










Place for future rest area:








































For future rest area:










Back home - towards Győr:


----------



## JackFrost

Some day, this will be my right-turn home...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M86 exit numbering*

Exit numbering so far;

* Exit 116 Répcelak 
* Exit 124 Beled
* Exit 133 Szil
* Exit 140 Szilsárkány


----------



## Qtya

Thx for the photo report Aladar!



Aladar said:


> *M85-M86 autóút szakaszai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás: www.facebook.com/nifzrt


----------



## SRC_100

M86 seems as a good alternative to avoid austrian A2 going to e.g. Slovenia or Croatia.


----------



## lampsakos21

finally! very good job there  lets hope they will keep up with the network's expansion


----------



## JackFrost

I consider 3/4 of the network ready by now, since I am convinced that we dont need more than 2000 kms of motor/expressways in this country.


----------



## Verso

SRC_100 said:


> M86 seems as a good alternative to avoid austrian A2 going to e.g. Slovenia or Croatia.


Why would you want to avoid A2? The only thing worth avoiding is border crossing Gruškovje/Macelj between SLO and HR.


----------



## Solčavec

Verso said:


> Why would you want to avoid A2? The only thing worth avoiding is border crossing Gruškovje/Macelj between SLO and HR.


The Gruškovje/Macelj is irrelevant. On this route is most freight traffic, looking for fastest, especially the cheapest route to Italy. It's about time, that the Zalalövő finally get the bypass!


----------



## SRC_100

Verso said:


> Why would you want to avoid A2? The only thing worth avoiding is border crossing Gruškovje/Macelj between SLO and HR.


I mean, for some Poles, Slovakians and even Scandinavians going to Slovenia and/or Croatia, and/or even Montenegro, Albania, east Italy is good oportunities to avoid curvy , mountain and quite crowded austrian A2.


----------



## JackFrost

You can drive from Poland to Croatia with only driving through 2 countries when using M86. So I agree, I think that the road has a bright future ahead.  Too bad PL network is so poorly connected with SK network.

Krakow-Zagreb is only 790 km on S7-7-D3-D1-M15-86-M86-74-M7-A4.

The largest part without motorway would be still in Hungary between Szombathely and Nagykanizsa.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The time between the Olympic bidding process and the actual games is too short. 

If the host is chosen, countries basically have 6.5 years to complete all infrastructure and facilities. In today's regulatory environment that's too short. Political decision-making, allocating funding, planning the infrastructure, construction time itself and possible delays lead to unfinished infrastructure before the Olympics start. 

The large cost overruns and exorbitant cost of hosting the Olympics have reduced the interest of host cities significantly. They should reform the process.


----------



## JackFrost

^^Not _that_ much infrastructure needs to be build actually, its the accommodation we would have the most work with as far as I know. (-some even say that the stadium refurbishing mission our government is on, is mostly because of the Olympics)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, that's what they said about the Tokyo Olympics (which are now 2.5 times more expensive than the desired budget in 2013).


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> If Ukrainians really construct this connecting road, it will be possible to extend the M3 all the way to the border, even if the Ukrainian connecting road won't be a motorway.


Probably it will be a 2x1 on the Hu side too.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, that's what they said about the Tokyo Olympics (which are now 2.5 times more expensive than the desired budget in 2013).


Let's not go off topic here. Tokyo2020 and the BUD2024 bid are far form being alike.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Yes, its needs to be widened. Until then, maybe we could try to open the shoulders for traffic temporarily when traffic is huge like they do it Germany:
> Or would that be too risky?


I don't think that it's risky at all but it's quite expensive because shoulders are usually designed for not being regularily used. They often have to be totally renewed and emergency stop "bays" must be built. EIA is often required too. If it's additionally required to renovate the existing lanes, you have the same planning + building time and costs. See A9 Ingolstadt-Munich. That means, a simple 2x3 widening is often much better.


----------



## Verso

Qtya said:


> Probably it will be a 2x1 on the Hu side too.


Personally I'd make it 2×2, but it's your money.


----------



## Attus

M1 has an AADT of 70,000 between Tata - M0 intersection, and that of 60,000 between M85 intersection and Tata (approximate, rounded values). A 2×3 + shoulder (+ climbing lane where needed) would be absolutely justified between Tata and M0. 
However for political (there are large areas in the country with not any single expressway) and financial reasons (it is not easy to get EU-cofinancing for a motorway in the most developed regions of Hungary) this widening has quite a low priority. 

M7 between M0 and Székesfehérvár has an AADT of approx. 50-55,000. The most critical is however the short section between M0 intersection and Érd. Between Székesfehérvár - Balatonvilágos (road 71 intersection) AADT approx. 40,000. 
However in the summer holiday season M7 is heavily congested in every weekend. AADT does not justify any widening beyond Székesfehérvár but holiday traffic may.


----------



## winnipeg

Qtya said:


> Let's not go off topic here. Tokyo2020 and the BUD2024 bid are far form being alike.


That's always how it is showed, it's always so clean at first.... but then the cost rises without control like it almost always been the case.... and the previous cities who organized those Olympia had gain 30 years of huge debt to reimburse.... hno:

And there's so much other problems....

Those Olympia are a pure poisoned gift. hno:

[/Off topic]


----------



## Nimróad

Verso said:


> Personally I'd make it 2×2, but it's your money.


Why? There's not enough traffic for 2x2. It will be empty.


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> Personally I'd make it 2×2, but it's your money.


It's your money too, as it would probaly be financed from the 2020-2027 CEF. To reconsider my previous statement only the design phase and the preparatory works can be done till 2020.


----------



## Qtya

Nimróad said:


> Why? There's not enough traffic for 2x2. It will be empty.


M6 same story, but noone gives a damn. Not even in Brussels. 

Talking about the M6, whats up with the connecting infra on the Cro side? Verso?


----------



## keber

Until border procedures with Ukraine will be so time consuming as they are I don't see any reason to have more than 2x1 lanes. There is really no need.


----------



## Puležan

Qtya said:


> ...
> Talking about the M6, whats up with the connecting infra on the Cro side? Verso?


There's a plan to build a half-profile A5 from Drava bridge near Osijek till the Hungarian border. Here's an article (in Croatian) from 29 November: http://sib.rtl.hr/vijesti/baranja/1...-izgradnje-slavonike-do-madarske-granice.html

On the southern part of A5 (Sava bridge), the appeals are dropped and the contractors can start their jobs.


----------



## Verso

Qtya said:


> Talking about the M6, whats up with the connecting infra on the Cro side? Verso?


Sorry, but I don't know so much about Croatian plans. :dunno:



Qtya said:


> It's your money too, as it would probaly be financed from the 2020-2027 CEF.


Doesn't the EU usually want 2×2?


----------



## JackFrost

Upcoming projects in Hungary, starting (most probably) in 2017.



















planning only:













































planning only:


















planning only:









Reconstruction of M0 between M6 and road 51 (without Deák Ferenc bridge)









planning only:


















planning only:













































planning only:









source: NIF


----------



## Verso

Jesus Christ.


----------



## i15

JackFrost said:


> Upcoming projects in Hungary, starting (most probably) in 2017.


who will pay for it, Mexico?


----------



## belerophon

i15 said:


> who will pay for it, Mexico?


It was told before here, that hungary might try to use up the money from EUs next financing period very fast. 

Why? One can say, money you already spent, could not be taken back. But EU did nothing right now, to make Orban fear for any such financial sanction coming up. So why to hurry?


----------



## JackFrost

Its not only EU money involved here. There are roads among the above projects (mostly the expressways and widenings), which will go at the expense of the Hungarian budget.


----------



## Qtya

Luki_SL said:


> ^^On the M1, there must be build new overpasses, underpasses and brigdes. The old objects are constructed for 2+2 profile, they must be demolished.


Yes, that's true. It is expexted to be one serious investment.


----------



## rudiwien

patakcze said:


> Is the M1 between Budapest and Györ wide enough to have 2+2 lanes on a half of the motorway? If not then it will be a serious nightmare.



If it is not wide enough, then something they do (at least in other countries) is to put a 2 + 1 on one carriageway, and leave one lane on the other carriageway while they widen that. Once that widening is done, you can put 2+2 on the widened carriageway, while you widen the other direction.


----------



## Attus

^^It's actually quite a typical solution.


----------



## Aladar

Design tender for M6 motorway between Bóly and border crossing was launched today. :cheers:



Aladar said:


> *Rövid meghatározás:*
> Tervezési szerződés keretében az M6 autópálya Bóly – Ivándárda közötti szakasz engedélyezési és kiviteli tervének elkészítése és a jogerős építési engedély megszerzése (A006.05).
> 
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:461116-2016:TEXT:HU:HTML
> 
> Hozzá a NIF-es térkép:


----------



## Verso

^^ Will it be 2×2? I think M3 is more important.


----------



## Nimróad

Verso said:


> ^^ Will it be 2×2? I think M3 is more important.


Why? A post-war status in UA generate more traffic you think?


----------



## Verso

Probably more than Osijek.


----------



## keber

It's a tender for design not for construction. That is usually very low amount of money but it brings you necessary papers for later construction.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think design is usually for a 4-laned motorway. Afterwards, it depends on funding (EU funding?) whether one or two carriageways are built.


----------



## SRC_100

Verso said:


> I think M3 is more important.


You need to note that M6 connects 2 EU members.


----------



## satanism

Verso said:


> Probably more than Osijek.


It's a holiday route and could perfectly act as a relief route for M5/A1


----------



## i15

Budapest - Belgrade by M6 is 100km longer... However, I don't mind this motorway after 2+2 M15 and M30 is finished


----------



## JackFrost

i15 said:


> Budapest - Belgrade by M6 is 100km longer...


100? Its not more than 50 km. And for transit traffic its even better:

Belgrade-Tatabánya on M5: 430 km
Belgrade-Tatabánya on M6: 465 km

SRB should be signed on M6 as well, not only on M5. And there should be a motorway (or expressway) in Hungary to connect Subotica bypass with our future M9.


----------



## Aladar

Design tender for *M34 expressway* was launched today.



Aladar said:


> *Elnevezés:*
> Az M34 gyorsforgalmi út Vásárosnamény-Záhony közötti szakasz engedélyezési tervének elkészítése, jogerős építési engedélyeinek beszerzése, valamint kiviteli tervének elkészítése (A003.16). Hivatkozási szám: A003.16
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:462928-2016:TEXT:HU:HTML
> 
> Hozzá a NIF-es térkép:


----------



## Qtya

2x2


----------



## Verso

^^ M3 will be 1×2, but M34 will be 2×2? :crazy:


----------



## elbong

Verso said:


> ^^ M3 will be 1×2, but M34 will be 2×2? :crazy:


M34 = inland project for the Hungarian economy in Záhony region, while M3 = cooperation across borders for mostly the Ukrainian economy. The M34 is the priority for the Hungarian government, because considerable Hungarian traffic to Ukraine does not exist here while the situation is totally different in the M70 or M15 case, where lot of Hungarians uses those highways.


----------



## i15

JackFrost said:


> 100? Its not more than 50 km. And for transit traffic its even better:
> 
> Belgrade-Tatabánya on M5: 430 km
> *Belgrade-Tatabánya on M6: 465 km*


Yeah, if you avoid going through Croatia and use some secondary class roads between Szekszárd and SRB border. I don't understand your point, since discussion is about route through Croatia.


----------



## JackFrost

Okay, it seems that i missed this part of the discussion, sorry. Of course it makes no sense to go through Croatia. 

However, making an alternative route for M5 via Subotica-M9-M6 would be a good idea.


----------



## satanism

Dobanovci IC to M1/81 Interchange in Gyor via A1/M5/M0/M1 is 467km
If you go via Tovarnik/Vukovar/M6/Szekesfehervar/81 its around 480km(considering this part of M6 will shorten the route). 81 is planned as dual carriageway and eventually, if Schengen still exists, Croatia will join it.
It is not the ideal route but considering you are talking about expanding M1, which will make it a living hell for years, it's quite a viable alternative route at least for the transit traffic.


----------



## JackFrost

satanism said:


> if Schengen still exists.


Of course it will. Maybe not in every country, but why would you want to have border controls between lets say HU/SK only because some WE countries have problems with migration? 

Sorry for OT.


----------



## elbong

End of the old year, happy new year with lot of reinforced concrete and asphalt:


----------



## SeanT

Well, about time. Why did they wait 15 years with the opposit side?


----------



## SeanT

Take a 60 Kms radius around Bp. and make the motorways to 2x3


----------



## elbong

SeanT said:


> Well, about time. Why did they wait 15 years with the opposit side?


The nature of the traffic was the reason: from friday to saturday to the Balaton, but everybody comes back to Budapest under few hours at sunday afternoon.


----------



## Negjana

Them hungarians really wanna upgrade the whole M1 to the austrian border to 3x3? hno:


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Not to 3x3 but 2x3, and from M0 to M19 (Gyor) _only_.
Don`t you like it? For sure you have never driven on M1.


----------



## JackFrost

They should widen it to M85 though.


----------



## bogdymol

Just start widening it from Budapest towards west, in 10 km or so long sections. By the time the widening will reach M19 we will see if it is required until M85.


----------



## Negjana

I just don't think it's necessary between Györ and Austrian border. They should wait with that to build new motorways first.


----------



## JackFrost

Negjana said:


> I just don't think it's necessary between Györ and Austrian border. They should wait with that to build new motorways first.


You dont get it: there will be no widening between Györ and Austrian border.


----------



## Negjana

The map implies that.


----------



## JackFrost

No it doesnt. See the yellow line on M7. Thats how a planned widening looks like on the map. Widening of M1 is not yet listed on this map.


----------



## satanism

JackFrost said:


> No it doesnt. See the yellow line on M7. Thats how a planned widening looks like on the map. Widening of M1 is not yet listed on this map.


Is it going to be only on the south(west)bound carriageway between Budapest and Szekesfehervar(63), though?


----------



## Verso

JackFrost said:


> No it doesnt. See the yellow line on M7. Thats how a planned widening looks like on the map. Widening of M1 is not yet listed on this map.


There is a grey line (planned) along the entire M1, just like the M3 to Miskolc and M5 to Kecskemét. But it's just plans so far.


----------



## JackFrost

satanism said:


> Is it going to be only on the south(west)bound carriageway between Budapest and Szekesfehervar(63), though?


No, south-west bound to Balatonvilágos (71), north-east bound from Balatovilágos (71) to Székesfehérvár (63). Its already 2x3 between road 63 and Budapest.


----------



## Verso

JackFrost said:


> Its already 2x3 between road 63 and Budapest.


No, it isn't.


----------



## Falusi

2+3


----------



## Verso

^ Or 1×3 (3 lanes), if we're talking about direction Budapest.


----------



## SeanT




----------



## Sunfuns

I'll be driving from Budapest to Croatian seaside in early summer. Obviously the fastest way is to take M7 straight to the border, but I'm wondering whether it's worth taking a national road on the Northern shore of lake Balaton. Is it a nice road and with something to see along the way? Time is not a problem as I'm planning to reach the sea in a single day in any case.


----------



## KaaRoy

Sunfuns said:


> I'll be driving from Budapest to Croatian seaside in early summer. Obviously the fastest way is to take M7 straight to the border, but I'm wondering whether it's worth taking a national road on the Northern shore of lake Balaton. Is it a nice road and with something to see along the way? Time is not a problem as I'm planning to reach the sea in a single day in any case.


The detour would add at least 1,5 hours to your overall trip even without stopping anywhere. It depends where you have NOT been before. If both destinations are new to you, I would say, the driving fun on the curvy roads of the Croatian seaside beats Balaton...

What is your final destination in Croatia?


----------



## Sunfuns

KaaRoy said:


> The detour would add at least 1,5 hours to your overall trip even without stopping anywhere. It depends where you have NOT been before. If both destinations are new to you, I would say, the driving fun on the curvy roads of the Croatian seaside beats Balaton...
> 
> What is your final destination in Croatia?


It will be our first time in both Hungary and Croatia. It's all still in a planning phase so no exact destination in Croatia yet (possibly Split as a furthest point). The only thing for certain is that we have nine full days for a road trip Budapest -Croatian seaside and back.


----------



## JackFrost

Sunfuns said:


> I'll be driving from Budapest to Croatian seaside in early summer. Obviously the fastest way is to take M7 straight to the border, but I'm wondering whether it's worth taking a national road on the Northern shore of lake Balaton. Is it a nice road and with something to see along the way? Time is not a problem as I'm planning to reach the sea in a single day in any case.


Veszprém county is definately worth a visit. The most diverse county in Hungary imo. So while I absolutely recommend the detour via road 71, make sure to stop at least at Balatonfüred, Zánka (Hegyestű),Tihany peninsula and Szigliget castle.

If you have a little more time I recommend going a bit further north to road 77 and to stop in Tapolca. Cave boat trips absolutely rule!


----------



## KaaRoy

Sunfuns said:


> It will be our first time in both Hungary and Croatia. It's all still in a planning phase so no exact destination in Croatia yet (possibly Split as a furthest point). The only thing for certain is that we have nine full days for a road trip Budapest -Croatian seaside and back.


http://dailynewshungary.com/6-must-see-places-in-the-balaton-uplands-area/

http://welovebalaton.hu/sights.cult...st.spots.in.the.balaton.uplands.national.park

And googling "Balaton Uplands" (Balaton Felvidék in Hungarian) will give you much more.


----------



## bogdymol

M85 is finally on Google Maps.


----------



## bogdymol

Is there _"Rettungsgasse"_ in Hungary?










Yesterday there was a minor accident on M5 southbound close to Budapest. There was a 1 or 2 km slow moving traffic (stop-and-go). All vehicles remained in their lanes, with the hard shoulder (emergency lane) free. Nothing unusual until now.

There was a police car and a fire truck that drove to the accident scene on the hard shoulder. Then there was an ambulance that drove on the center of the road, forcing the vehicles on the right lane to move to the hard shoulder and form the "Rettungsgasse". Few minutes later another ambulance came, but on the hard shoulder, forcing the same vehicles to move back to the first driving lane.

I don't have a problem with either system, but the Hungarian authorities should decide to one of them and stick to that one. Not use both, as it is confusing for the drivers and also causes delays for the emergency vehicles.


----------



## elbong

Mostly:





Sometimes not:


----------



## Nimróad

bogdymol said:


> M85 is finally on Google Maps.


Sorry, but this is M86.


----------



## bogdymol

M85 is also shown on Google Maps, so I was technically correct


----------



## Corvinus

bogdymol said:


> Is there _"Rettungsgasse"_ in Hungary?


Yes, it was added to the road code ("KRESZ") in 2012 (section 8 of § 37). 
The _Rettungsgasse _has to be formed in the same way as in the West: forming a corridor by vehicles in the left(most) lane moving to the left, and vehicles in the other lane(s) moving to the right.

The _Rettungsgasse _is mandated not only for emergency vehicles (using their emergency signals), but also for: traffic control vehicles, road maintenance and cleaning vehicles, and those recovering broken-down vehicles or providing technical assistance.

These latter cases are controversial since those vehicles usually do not use emergency signals, thus (apart from yellow roof lights) they aren't recognizable well in advance to drivers.

http://kreszforum.hu/tema-1/


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> Is there _"Rettungsgasse"_ in Hungary?


Theoretically, yes, it was added to traffic code just like Corvinus wrote. However, this change was hardly published, I suppose a vast majority of Hungarian drivers has never heard about it.


----------



## Corvinus

Wednesday morning: Pile-up of seven vehicles on M43 in extraordinarily foggy weather, 1 km from the border crossing, resulting in four fatalities and 13 transported to hospital, of whom five had to be cut out of their vehicles. According to Csongrád county police, there were no Hungarians involved. 

The four dead victims are two Turks, a Romanian and a Bulgarian citizen. The majority of the wounded are Romanians and Bulgarians, as are the vehicles involved in the crash.

A Romanian witness of the scene said local emergency services were quick to arrive. According to Romanian television Digi24, ambulances were also sent from Arad across the border to assist in the rescue. 

The motorway was closed down, with traffic diverted at Csanádpalota. Csongrád county police were distributing sandwiches and tea to those at the scene and have started criminal proceedings for causing a mass traffic accident with fatalities (_article does not say if there is already any suspect_).










http://www.hirado.hu/2017/02/15/halalos-tomegbaleset-tortent-csanadpalotanal/


----------



## winnipeg

Terrible story but not astonishing considering how many romanians/bulgarians/turks are going, they drive like crazy especially into fog, they don't seems to realise the danger in such situations... :no:


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Also, exhaustion at the wheel is a serious issue with these transiting gastarbeiters (and a part of truck drivers as well). They want to save time and money to the maximum possible, thus neglecting necessary rest (let alone, overnight stays in a hotel) to the point of over-exploiting themselves.


----------



## Verso

When will they start widening the M70? Wasn't contract signed already a few months ago?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s build and design tender. They need some months to make the project


----------



## JackFrost

Motorway and main road truck traffic in 2015: 

vehicle/day 



Aladar said:


>


----------



## Attus

^^It's about heavy traffic, not all traffic!


----------



## JackFrost

Corrected.


----------



## i15

JackFrost said:


> M70 - Thats not a motorway (yet).



R4 is not motorway :nuts: And, because of temporary toll facilities, lane configuration is reduced to 1+1.

M70/A5 connection is very nice:

https://www.google.sk/maps/@46.5197...4!1sF7edxsJ_8gcOk9zDeIY_Qw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Let's hope open borders between V4 countries will survive longer, than Schengen.


----------



## Qtya

Tender for the construction of the M44 expressway between Kondoros and Békéscsaba (18 km, 2x2) was launched today.

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:159885-2017:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0&tabId=1


----------



## JackFrost

Construction works of a 44,4 km long segment of M4 expressway between Üllő (M0)-Cegléd has started today. The road will feature 2x2 lanes with soft shoulder, and will be ready in 2019 Q3.



Aladar said:


> *MEGKEZDŐDÖTT AZ M4 GYORSFORGALMI ÚT ÜLLŐ ÉS CEGLÉD KÖZÖTTI SZAKASZÁNAK ÉPÍTÉSE*:cheers:
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/


----------



## JackFrost

^^If everything goes according to plan, next year there will be on-going works on three parts of the M4:

M0-Cegléd -> 44,4 km
Abony-Fegyvernek -> 28,9 km (works should be resumed soon on this suspended section)
Berettyóújfalu-RO border -> 29,5 km

Total: 102,8 km.


----------



## i15

44km at once, amazing...

Looking forward to complete M30 between Miskolc and SK border.


----------



## JackFrost

Construction of M30 should start next year. Will Slovakia do something for improving its north-south connections?


----------



## i15

yes, tender for R2 bypass of Košice is expected to be announced in 2017/2018 and southwestern bypass of Prešov will be under construction in several weeks


----------



## Qtya

U/C M35

Credit to Aladar...



Aladar said:


> *A tervek szerint halad az M35-ös mindkét üteme Hajdú-Bihar megyében*:cheers:
> 
> http://nif.hu/2017/05/a-tervek-szerint-halad-az-m35-os-mindket-uteme-hajdu-bihar-megyeben/


----------



## JackFrost

M44 works:























































http://behir.hu/nagy-erokkel-zajlik-az-m44-es-leghosszabb-szakaszanak-epitese/

By 2020 there will be 5 motor and expressways in the vicinity of Romania: M3, M35, M43, M44 and M4.


----------



## Aladar

i15 said:


> 44km at once, amazing...
> 
> Looking forward to complete M30 between Miskolc and SK border.


This is the final path with intersection between Miskolc and Tornyosnémeti, which has enviromental documents and permission. :cheers:










Forrás:http://www.kormanyhivatal.hu/hu/bor...k/folytatodik-az-m30-gyorsforgalmi-ut-epitese


----------



## pasadia

JackFrost said:


> By 2020 there will be 5 motor and expressways in the vicinity of Romania: M3, M35, M43, M44 and M4.


Actually not M3 but rather M49 will be close to Romania (Satu Mare / Szatmár area). And M35 will link M3 with M4, not with Romania. 

But don't you worry: on our side will be just A1. Not A3, not anything else. Maybe, if things go well, M49 will be linked with Satu Mare by-pass. But M44 will not have any corespondent on roumanian side.


----------



## JackFrost

pasadia said:


> Actually not M3 but rather M49 will be close to Romania (Satu Mare / Szatmár area). And M35 will link M3 with M4, not with Romania.


Yes, at the end it will be M49 (or R49 as our government calls it currently :nuts, however M3 is a very important motorway for northern Romania already. 

M35: I guess M35 will be important for Romania until the entire M4 axes isnt ready.


----------



## pasadia

More or less. I know that a lot of people going to Budapest are not using M3. They drive along current national road 4 (quite a big loop using M3, not always justifiable in time or cost), so for them M35 could mean opting for M3 just if no works on M4 will be finished first. 

But this choices are available for a small number of people, cause many more people go west using A1-M43-M5. Are many more highway kilometers on Romanian side using this route, so every who don't live in northern Romania will use it.


----------



## bogdymol

M6 motorway (Budapest - Pecs) today:






Article in Hungarian.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Have they got valid vignette? :nuts:


----------



## JackFrost

Finally some horsepower on M6.


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ The M6 has plenty..


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Few of them seem to have escaped.


----------



## Qtya

Tender for the construction of M8 between Körmend and Rábafüzes (AUT border) was launched today as two separate LOTs (161+200 – 180+650 km and 180+650 – 190+114,7 km).

Half profile expressway (2x1) with the potential of an extension to 2x2.

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:195271-2017:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0&tabId=1


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> Tender for the construction of M8 between Körmend and Rábafüzes (AUT border) was launched today as two separate LOTs (161+200 – 180+650 km and 180+650 – 190+114,7 km).
> 
> Half profile expressway (2x1) with the potential of an extension to 2x2.
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:195271-2017:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0&tabId=1





Aladar said:


>


map


----------



## celevac

I hope that they will also connect M8 to M86? It would be pretty useless without any good connection. I don't get it why they didn't agree on building Austrian S7 and Hungarian M8 further north between Oberwart (A) and Szombathely (H), this would make a nice connection of A2 to M86....


----------



## Nimróad

celevac said:


> I hope that they will also connect M8 to M86? It would be pretty useless without any good connection. I don't get it why they didn't agree on building Austrian S7 and Hungarian M8 further north between Oberwart (A) and Szombathely (H), this would make a nice connection of A2 to M86....


Not needed. This section have bypasses already.

Szentgotthárd, Körmend and the line to Veszprém is more important. There are many villages without bypasses and the road is in bad quality. 
We speak about a "First class(?)" (elsőrendű) main road.

The M8 "motorway" (sadly expressway) would connect M4, M44, M5, M7 (new alternative of M0 and M1) from Szolnok to Szentgotthárd.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Construction works of M25 from M3 to Eger will start in May.
> This 2x2 expressway will be 19 kms long, and should be ready in 2020.
> 
> http://index.hu/gazdasag/2017/04/05/majusban_megkezdodik_az_m25-os_autout_epitese/





Qtya said:


> ^^To be exact the construction of the green and turquoise sections (LOTs) start in May, red section will only be tendered next month.


Have construction works alredy been started? What's the exact length of the green expressway section?


----------



## Qtya

MichiH said:


> Have construction works alredy been started? What's the exact length of the green expressway section?


The green section is only 4 km (red is 15). Procurement for the construction of this section is still in progress, AFAIK.

The construction of the turquoise sections have begun recently.


----------



## Qtya

Reconstruction and widening of M2 between Budapest and Vác was launched today:

19,6 km 2X2 expressway with hard shoulder.













































Source:http://nif.hu/2017/05/2019-oszere-b...-ut-budapest-vac-kozotti-szakaszanak-epitese/


----------



## Fron

After almost 10 years of delay, the construction of the new Komárom-Komárno bridge between Slovakia and Hungary finally kicks off in September.


----------



## bratislav

Fron said:


> After almost 10 years of delay, the construction of the new Komárom-Komárno bridge between Slovakia and Hungary finally kicks off in September.


Slovaks started in october last year ( https://nasenovezamky.sme.sk/c/2036...la-vystavba-cestneho-mosta.html#axzz4iS93gCbh ). 
Btw, is there possibility of widnening Hungarian road nr. 13 to 2+2 from M1 to this new bridge?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
AIK, there is plan to build 2x2 R-road.

Moreover, roadn no. 13 from roundabout after Komarom (intersection with road number 131) is in terrible condition, despite the fact that a few years ago was renovated.


----------



## Qtya

Fron said:


> After almost 10 years of delay, the construction of the new Komárom-Komárno bridge between Slovakia and Hungary finally kicks off in September.





Aladar said:


> *Mészáros Lőrincék építhetik az új Duna-hidat is*
> 
> http://www.napi.hu/magyar_vallalatok/meszaros_lorincek_epithetik_az_uj_duna-hidat_is.639093.html
> 
> Újabb nagyberuházásban vehet részt Mészáros Lőrinc és üzleti köre. A Magyarország és Szlovákia között épülő új Duna-híd kivitelezésére kiírt közbeszerzést nettó 28 milliárd forintos ajánlattal nyerte meg a Hídépítő Zrt., valamint a Mészáros és Mészáros Kft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrás: http://www.bumm.sk/regio/2016/09/28/jovore-kezdodik-az-uj-komaromi-duna-hid-epitese


The construction consortium was announced a couple of days back.


----------



## scrooge.

Whats the price of the cheapest vignette in Hungary and how long does it last?


----------



## tfd543

scrooge. said:


> Whats the price of the cheapest vignette in Hungary and how long does it last?



depends on your vehicle buddy. you have different durations, 10 days to 1 year.

The nice thing is that Hungary went to e-tolling couple of years ago and now you can buy your sticker online or even with your cellphone. Look at the link here:

http://e-autopalyamatrica.hu/en


----------



## SRC_100

scrooge. said:


> Whats the price of the cheapest vignette in Hungary and how long does it last?


10 days for cca. 10 EUR (2975 HUF), but e.g. on the border, on Slovakian side - 14 EUR.


----------



## scrooge.

I was not planning to travel towards Slovakia. Thank you for this information.

What about safety> speed, roadrage, side resting places, speed limitations? What can you tell me about that.


----------



## nbcee

SRC_100 said:


> 10 days for cca. 10 EUR (1470 HUF), but e.g. on the border, on Slovakian side - 14 EUR.


I am sorry, but that is inaccurate.

For the D1 category (motorcycles, ≤ 3,5 t automibiles for up to 7 persons and their trailers) it is *HUF 2,975* for 10 days. The roughly 10 EUR part is true.

http://toll-charge.hu/articles/article/e-vignette-information-and-purchase


----------



## scrooge.

Is there a day toll? I have a plan to use Hungary as transit.


----------



## nbcee

scrooge. said:


> I was not planning to travel towards Slovakia. Thank you for this information.
> 
> What about safety> speed, roadrage, side resting places, speed limitations? What can you tell me about that.


Please note that we have a zero-tolerance policy toward drinking and driving.

We have quite some side resting places, and regarding road rage, I would say we are at an average level.

The general speed limits are the following (local exceptions are possible)

50 km/h urban
90 km/h rural highways
110 km/h expressways
130 km/h freeways


----------



## satanism

scrooge. said:


> Is there a day toll? I have a plan to use Hungary as transit.


No day sticker available for passenger cars.


----------



## Aladar

*M2 expressway widening - U/C*:cheers:


----------



## MichiH

Aladar said:


> *M2 expressway widening - U/C*


I don't like the wording "widening" which is usually used if a motorway with 2 carriageways each 2 lanes (2x2) is widened to 2x3 lanes. It might be called "adding the second carriageway" because the existing road is already grade-separated* but I think it should be called "upgrade to motorway standard".

*However, I'm not sure if the existing carriageway will be used as-is and only road markings will be changed, or if it will totally be renewed.


----------



## SeanT

I don't know if the expressway was designet as motorway and only been buildt as half profile. If this is the case, than it will be changed to motorway-signed road after finishing the upgrade. If not than it will be like M0 with extra lanes(2x3) after the upgrade, but still an expressway.


----------



## JackFrost

It will stay an expressway after the upgrading. Although they will pave the shoulders, if I am not mistaken, the lanes will remain 3,5 m wide only.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
3,5m for each lane seems alright, don't see need to widen to 3,75 m. In many countries 3,5m lanes are a standard on motorways.


----------



## SeanT

The planning for widening the M7 between Bp - Balatonvilágos is to be started. The plan will include the 3. lane for 25 Km from Szfvár to mainroad 710 (future junction with M8) and 72 Km between M0 - mainroad 710. The left side of the motorway ( Székesfehérvár - M0 ) is already with 3 lanes.


----------



## JackFrost

And according to below article, works on widenimg M70 will start in a few weeks.

http://www.letenyemedia.hu/cikkek/letenye/indul-az-m70-es-2x2-savosra-bovitese.html


----------



## Qtya

As its a design and build tender I guess its rather months than weeks, but yeah, the winner should be announced any day now.

Anyway, great news!


----------



## eucitizen

What about the M15?


----------



## mcatalin22

Does anyone have a map with the plans for new and in construction Hungarian highways?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
*The latest from January* 


IMO, now the most important is to build second carriageway of M15 and widening of M1 to 2x3 b/n M0 and M85 next to Győr


----------



## SeanT

Widening M5, let's say from M0 to Kecskemét would be helpful aswell. Then again, the old story with this widening. The radius Györ, Balaton, Kecskemét, Hatvan 2x3. And for how long this 2x3 on M0 will be enough?


----------



## bogdymol

How about building the Hungarian southern bypass (M9)? That would reduce traffic on M5, M0 and M1.


----------



## elbong

bogdymol said:


> How about building the Hungarian southern bypass (M9)? That would reduce traffic on M5, M0 and M1.


Some small section from the once planned M9 will u/p or u/c in the close future, but this project not exist anymore. The actual successors:

- new M9: between Szombathely and Nagykanizsa.
- R or M76 between Zalaegerszeg and the M7
- M or R47 between Szeged and Berettyóújfalu.


----------



## italystf

JackFrost said:


> And according to below article, works on widenimg M70 will start in a few weeks.
> 
> http://www.letenyemedia.hu/cikkek/letenye/indul-az-m70-es-2x2-savosra-bovitese.html


I drove there last year and it looks like they already reserved the space for duplication.


----------



## i15

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> *The latest from January*
> 
> 
> IMO, now the most important is to build second carriageway of M15 and widening of M1 to 2x3 b/n M0 and M85 next to Győr


why not 2x4? at least on M1 close to the Budapest.


----------



## Nimróad

i15 said:


> why not 2x4? at least on M1 close to the Budapest.


Because M8 will decrease the traffic on M1.


----------



## bzbox

elbong said:


> Some small section from the once planned M9 will u/p or u/c in the close future, but this project not exist anymore. The actual successors:
> 
> - new M9: between Szombathely and Nagykanizsa.
> - R or M76 between Zalaegerszeg and the M7
> - M or R47 between Szeged and Berettyóújfalu.


What about Dombóvár - Szekszárd? Maybe would be the most important part of Slovenia-Romania corridor (passenger cars only).


----------



## elbong

bzbox said:


> What about Dombóvár - Szekszárd? Maybe would be the most important part of Slovenia-Romania corridor (passenger cars only).


Not exists anymore, a very long term plan more punctually, what means: maybe never...


----------



## Attus

Nimróad said:


> Because M8 will decrease the traffic on M1.


Of course it won't. You better not confuse foreign forum members by mixing your desires and actual plans.


----------



## Qtya

JackFrost said:


> Construction works of M25 from M3 to Eger will start in May.
> This 2x2 expressway will be 19 kms long, and should be ready in 2020.
> 
> http://index.hu/gazdasag/2017/04/05/majusban_megkezdodik_az_m25-os_autout_epitese/


The construction of the red section (M25 south) was tendered today.



> Vállalkozási szerződés az *M25 autóút Déli ütem (0+000 – 14+617,88 km sz. közötti szakasz)* kivitelezési munkáinak elvégzésére.
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:238769-2017:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0&tabId=1


----------



## Qtya

The complete planning of the 2x2 expressway between M1 Motorway (Zsámbék) and the city of Esztergom was tendered today too.



> Tervezési szerződés *Esztergom – M1 *autópálya közúti kapcsolat fejlesztése – megvalósíthatósági tanulmány, KHT, valamint engedélyezési és kiviteli terv elkészítése (K001.09) tárgyában.
> 
> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:240304-2017:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0&tabId=1


----------



## JackFrost

Road 21 will be 2x2 wide all the way from M3 to Salgótarján by 2020. Current status:










Green: completed 2x2 sections
All other colors: u/c

Note, that this road will remain a national road, and has roundabouts and at-grade intersections on it.


----------



## satanism

The relatively short length of the M15 is the only reason this is not a death road.
+ it's like 2/3 ready...not sure why the whole delay...


----------



## Nimróad

satanism said:


> not sure why the whole delay...


The answer is: missing sections of Hungarian network. M15 already exists, but many places still dont have any motorway connection in Hungary. 
The local lobby is stronger than the international. 
Widening wasn't popular in the view of political powers, because "Building a new" is a better report in the sight of their work.


----------



## olea10

****** please ignore this post.


Some picture taken from the car on M35/M4. I hope you'll like them.
With the red arrow is indicated the place of pictures
LE. Please do not shoot me for the size of picture. I tried to make them smaller, but doesn't work.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle had to edit the post above because of the images were far too large to look good on the forum. I had to do the same today on the Romanian forum.

Here's a tip: before uploading the images on imgur, check the box for imgur to automatically resize the pictures to 1024 px. With this setting the pictures will look better on the forum, plus the page will load a lot faster:


----------



## olea10

Post reedited.
Bogdymol, thank you for tips; Cris, sorry for troubles.

Some picture taken from the car on M35/M4. I hope you'll like them.
With the red arrow is indicated on the maps the place of pictures




part1






















































Part2















































part3























































part4
















































































part5


----------



## Qtya

Qtya said:


> M15 construction contract is right around the corner.


:banana:Consttuction contract signed!:banana:



> Szerződés
> *M15 autóút (M1 – Rajka, országhatár) 2×2 sávos autópályává történő bővítésének kivitelezése*, kiviteli tervek elkészítése, engedélyeztetése
> Ágazat: Utak
> Összeg: 19 508 777 267 Ft
> Szerződő fél: STRABAG ÉPÍTŐ KFT.
> Szerződés kezdete: 2017.08.15
> Szerződés vége: 2020.01.15
> Szerződés típusa: Vállalkozási szerződés
> 
> http://nif.hu/kozerdeku-adatok/2017...kiviteli-tervek-elkeszitese-engedelyeztetese/


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Great Tuesday evening news!


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> Constuction contract signed!
> 
> 
> 
> Szerződés vége: 2020.01.15
Click to expand...

Contract deadline January 2020? More than 2 years of construction? Do they have to replace bridges?


----------



## Qtya

It's partially a design&build.


----------



## tfd543

Maybe also demolishing the old border booths !!


----------



## zsimi80

tfd543 said:


> Maybe also demolishing the old border booths !!


Yes it would be good, there have been no border for centuries...


----------



## tfd543

There are stray dogs there and a lot of mosquitos when you buy the vignette. Bad and gloomy place.


----------



## Aladar

*R67 expressway between M7 motorway and Kaposvár - U/C* :cheers:


I took some photos about it.


----------



## Attus

Some traffic density (AADT) data of motorways and expressways in Hungary. I selected measuring points randomly, but only ones, which were listed in 2010, 2014 and 2016 each.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is some serious growth even on well-established corridors like M1 and M5. They could use some six-laning even in the not-too-distant future. 

What is km 233 of M7? The Croatian border? Are traffic volumes really that low there?


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is km 233 of M7? The Croatian border?


Exactly.


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> Some traffic density (AADT) data of motorways and expressways in Hungary. I selected measuring points randomly, but only ones, which were listed in 2010, 2014 and 2016 each.


Great table. Thanks!

As you can see, traffic on M1, especially close to Budapest, is starting to rise to a value too high for a 2+2 lane motorway. A 3rd lane between Budapest and Tatabanya (or even to Gyor) will be soon a necesity.

Also, a 3rd lane would be good on M5 between M0 and road 405. However, this might not be so urgent, as currently traffic towards Szolnok now drives on M5 and takes the exit on road 405, but after M4 will be connected to M0, there should be less traffic on M5.

Anyway, in the past 3.5 years, at least once per month, I am crossing Hungary (from Austria on M1-M0-M5-M43 until Romania). I have felt this increase in traffic. 3.5 years ago it was still ok on M1, and I could drive relaxed, but now, every time I drive there, I cannot use the cruise-control as traffic is chaotic (because of so many vehicles). Even on M5 between Budapest and Kecskemet it starts to be busy, but not like on M1.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is km 233 of M7? The Croatian border? Are traffic volumes really that low there?


Almost everyone turns to the M70.

Btw, where is the 20th kilometer of M5 and what happened there?


----------



## nbcee

Verso said:


> Btw, where is the 20th kilometer of M5 and what happened there?


The thing is, that M0 was not continuous in that area before. If you were driving on the M0 from the East for example, you had to turn to M5 (at M5's 31st km), drive on it for a bit, and then only after that were you able to continue on M0 again (you could turn back to it at M5's 17th km). A map of the former situation:








http://belsoseg.blog.hu/2008/10/29/dugo_magunknak

But luckily, since 2013, M0 is continuous thanks to the red section in this map (and that little branch just to the north of it was renamed M51):








http://www.origo.hu/itthon/20130831-atadtak-az-m0-s-uj-szakaszat.html


----------



## tfd543

regarding M0, did they upgrade M0 to 2x3 b/w M1 and M7 and are the old lanes overhauled with new asphalt ? Remember that only one of the directions had brand new asphalt.


----------



## JackFrost

tfd543 said:


> regarding M0, did they upgrade M0 to 2x3 b/w M1 and M7 and are the old lanes overhauled with new asphalt ? Remember that only one of the directions had brand new asphalt.


Yes, its 2x3 all the way between M1 and M5.

Pavement is a combination of asphalt and concrete, and except for a small section between M51 and M6 (in direction M1) the road is overhauled everywhere.


----------



## i15

Verso said:


> Almost everyone turns to the M70.


also trucks going to Croatia can't use the M7/A4 border crossing, they turn to M70 and then to road 7

https://www.google.sk/maps/@46.4147...4!1s6BQaomGM8scr5Av3zdpd_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## x-type

i15 said:


> also trucks going to Croatia can't use the M7/A4 border crossing, they turn to M70 and then to road 7
> 
> https://www.google.sk/maps/@46.4147...4!1s6BQaomGM8scr5Av3zdpd_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


yep. and also quite some traffic uses old border crossing (i used it cca a month ago, it was interesting to see also CZ, SK and PL plates among locals)


----------



## italystf

i15 said:


> also trucks going to Croatia can't use the M7/A4 border crossing, they turn to M70 and then to road 7
> 
> https://www.google.sk/maps/@46.4147...4!1s6BQaomGM8scr5Av3zdpd_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Street View images are from 2011, when it was still the outer EU border and freight crossing it had to go through custom control.
In 2013, when Croatia joined EU, it became an inner EU border, although it remained the outer Schengen border. So, since then, at this border there are not anymore custom checks, but only immigration checks.
It would very weird if trucks are still banned from it, as there would not be any legislative reason to support it, and sending heavy traffic through a local road instead of a motorway is generally a bad idea.


----------



## x-type

italystf said:


> Street View images are from 2011, when it was still the outer EU border and freight crossing it had to go through custom control.
> In 2013, when Croatia joined EU, it became an inner EU border, although it remained the outer Schengen border. So, since then, at this border there are not anymore custom checks, but only immigration checks.
> It would very weird if trucks are still banned from it, as there would not be any legislative reason to support it, and sending heavy traffic through a local road instead of a motorway is generally a bad idea.


well, they are still banned. although there are no customs controls anymore, there are various traffic controls for trucks still often causing certain waiting times.


----------



## italystf

That's sound utterly stupid. If you want to deal with a single control point for trucks, have it on the motorway, and ban trucks from the old road instead.


----------



## x-type

new border crossing has only 3 booths per direction for police check only. nothing else. old border crossing has large capacity and all infrastructure for any kind of checks. that's ther reason why trucks are rerouted to the old one. they didn't want to build the mast on motorway because it was expected that Schecngen would live. that idea is each day more and more far away.


----------



## Verso

And how much traffic is there through the old border crossing?


----------



## Attus

"local road" in this case is national road 7. The section trucks to Croatia must use hase a length of approx. 4-500m, and there is not any other traffic there, only international traffic. 
National road 7 has a measuring point at the km 233.475 which is exactly the border. In 2016 there was an AADT of 1.239 there, 476 cars and 276 trucks of different categories, 256 of them heavy trucks.


----------



## Verso

^^ Wait, 476+2776=3252, not 1239.


----------



## Attus

Verso said:


> ^^ Wait, 476+2776=3252, not 1239.


Sorry, a typo, the actual number is *276*, not 2776.


----------



## Negjana

Still doesn't add up..........


----------



## Attus

^^ Hungarian traffic density data is based on vehicle units. It means, a car or a van is counted as 1, buses and tucks as 2.5 because they need so much place as 2.5 cars. Motorbikes count as 0.8, bicycles as 0.3. 

So let's check for example national road seven, measuriung point ID 7, which is at km 233.475 (at the border station)!
Total count of vehicles (annual daily average in 2016): 834
Total count of vehicle unit: 1239
Total count of motorized vehicles: 815
Total motorized vehicle units:1233
Car: 476
Van: 57
Bus: 0
Medium truck: 10
Heavy truck: 7
Truck with a trailer: 20
Semi-trailer truck: 239
Special heavy vehicle: 0
Motorbike: 3
Bicycle: 19
Other slow vehicle: 3


----------



## Negjana

Makes sense!

Although 240 tractors across the border each day surprises me! :nuts:


----------



## richie_ke

italystf said:


> That's sound utterly stupid. If you want to deal with a single control point for trucks, have it on the motorway, and ban trucks from the old road instead.


- as has been mentioned - old border crossing has large capacity and all infrastructure for any kind of checks
- so there is a built-up background for drivers - on both sides of the border
- and this "old road" - cca 2,5km - is as a feeder to motorway

it does not make sense to build this all over again .. just to move about 500m next to motorway ..


----------



## Eulanthe

italystf said:


> That's sound utterly stupid. If you want to deal with a single control point for trucks, have it on the motorway, and ban trucks from the old road instead.


It's not very stupid. The old crossing has everything in place needed for comprehensive checks of trucks, whereas the new crossing was built with the expectation that Croatia would join the EU and Schengen very quickly. The diversionary route is almost empty, so it also allows them to perform comprehensive checks on trucks if needed.

Hungary in particular is very keen on checking trucks when they enter - they still conduct frequent weight controls on borders.


----------



## belerophon

I guess if EU-Partners think about widening of Schengen, it would be more likely for Croatia than for BG and RO. 

The problem is, if croatia really wants it. There will be a long border to BiH and Serbia, not to mention the Neum-thing.


----------



## eucitizen

belerophon said:


> I guess if EU-Partners think about widening of Schengen, it would be more likely for Croatia than for BG and RO.
> 
> The problem is, if croatia really wants it. There will be a long border to BiH and Serbia, not to mention the Neum-thing.


Croatia joined this year the Schengen information system, so it is a step closer to join the area, of course it depends how will develop the entire Schengen border area.


----------



## Aladar

*M2 expessway 2x2 lanes - U/C* :cheers:

I took some photos from the expressway.


----------



## JackFrost

Road 8, Várpalota bypass. This new section will be ready by March 2018.



Peter_601 said:


> *Utolsó szakaszába ért a Várpalota elkerülő út építése*
> 
> Várhatóan 2018. márciusától használhatják az autósok a 8. sz. főút Veszprém-Várpalota közötti szakaszát.
> http://nif.hu/2017/10/utolso-szakaszaba-ert-a-varpalota-elkerulo-ut-epitese/


----------



## satanism

So how is M15 U/C? There's literally nothing going on there.


----------



## Qtya

satanism said:


> So how is M15 U/C? There's literally nothing going on there.


It's a desgn&build contract, with the detailed design planning already done, and the building permit also available. The construction plans are required to be prepared before the construction can begin. This is the phase we are in now.


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> We have a winner on the construction tender of the M8 expressway Körmend - Rábafüzes (HU-AUT border) section
> 
> 29 km 2x1 expressway


2x1? Two carriageways with each 1 lane or one carriageway with 2 lanes, 1 lane per direction or 2+1?

When are construction work expected to begin, in early 2018?


----------



## Nimróad

MichiH said:


> 2x1? Two carriageways with each 1 lane or one carriageway with 2 lanes, 1 lane per direction or


2x1.
M2.. M15.. M70..


----------



## SRC_100

^^
1x2 
one carriageway with two lanes 


PS: 2x1 means: two carriageways with one lane each


----------



## Nimróad

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> 1x2
> one carriageway with two lanes
> 
> 
> PS: 2x1 means: two carriageways with one lane each


We use 2x1, 2x2 or 2x3 and +1 if have hard shoulders (Motorway, Expressway). 
2+1 is rare (Main road).
(Based on Hungarian language.)


----------



## sponge_bob

Nimróad said:


> We use 2x1, 2x2 or 2x3 and +1 if have hard shoulders (Motorway, Expressway).
> 2+1 is rare (Main road).
> (Based on Hungarian language.)


Or 1+1 plus either 1 or 2 gravel shoulders. 1+1+2G probably describes the M8 best.


----------



## satanism

Nimróad said:


> We use 2x1, 2x2 or 2x3 and +1 if have hard shoulders (Motorway, Expressway).
> 2+1 is rare (Main road).
> (Based on Hungarian language.)


2x1 means two carriageways with one lane in each. 1x2 or 1+1 means 1 carriageway with two lanes.Has nothing to do with language, but only with the definition of what a carriageway is.M15 is a 1x2 or 1+1 road.
2x1 road:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@42.4...4!1sYj4_uBjWbY-UPn4aMc4ZFg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Attus

^^ In Hungary, if you say 2×1, literally no one will think of two carriageways. In Hungary it means: a two way road having one lane per direction. Just like, for example, this one:
D4085 Castellane-3 by European Roads, on Flickr
1×2 means a one way road, having two lanes (both in the same diraction). 

Additionally, in Hungary if you speak about a "4 lane highway", every one will think that road has 4 lanes per direction, i.e. 8 lanes altogether. 

And it may be difficult to change the way you think.


----------



## sponge_bob

I am sure the M8 will be something like the M70 here

1+1 and 2 gravel hard shoulders. Also known as a Half Profile Expressway.


----------



## celevac

sponge_bob said:


> But in a far rural corner of Hungary, non?


This part of M8 is the continuation of Austrian S7 currently under construction which would connect to Austrian A2 motorway at Ilz/Fürstenfeld in a few years. 

All of it is pretty redundant as long as there is no direct expressway link to M86... it will still be quicker to use Austrian A2 to Oberwart and the state road to Szombathely to travel between M86 and Graz/places further south, because S7+M8 and state road 86 to M86 will be a few kilometers more and take longer.


----------



## rudiwien

celevac said:


> This part of M8 is the continuation of Austrian S7 currently under construction which would connect to Austrian A2 motorway at Ilz/Fürstenfeld in a few years.
> 
> All of it is pretty redundant as long as there is no direct expressway link to M86... it will still be quicker to use Austrian A2 to Oberwart and the state road to Szombathely to travel between M86 and Graz/places further south, because S7+M8 and state road 86 to M86 will be a few kilometers more and take longer.



I think it might be a viable alternative before already.

From A2 to M86 via Oberwart, you have >50 km on the national road; granted, most localities are bypassed, but it is not grade separated, has roundabouts, etc.

On the other hand, from north of Körmend where M8 is expected to end to M86 it's maybe 28km on the national road. So a few km more on the motorway might be easily offset by the shorter distance on the national road (even if M8 in the 1x2 state is only allowing 110km/h, and might have real speeds well below that).

In any case, we'll wait at least 6 more years until S7 is ready, maybe some other parameters change in the meantime as well


----------



## MichiH

Ok, thanks. Will the road have space reservation for the second carriageway, e.g. longer overpasses?


----------



## olea10

Hi All, 

Some picture from today M4 and M35. I hope you'll enjoy. 
Red arrow indicate position of the pictures.

part1
to Debrecen...
































on the other side of road to border....









part2









































































part3
side to Debrecen...
















































































on the other side to border.....


----------



## Corvinus

Since not everybody can read Hungarian here ... letter symbols in the map:

"P" - simple rest area
"R/T" - complex rest area (i.e. with services)
"Ö" - ecological overpass (for animals)
Solid square with no letter - engineering unit


----------



## Nimróad

Corvinus said:


> Since not everybody can read Hungarian here ... letter symbols in the map:
> 
> "P" - simple rest area
> "*P*/T" - complex rest area (i.e. with services)
> "Ö" - ecological overpass (for animals)
> Solid square with no letter - engineering unit


^^


----------



## eucitizen

I was watching your updated map of motorways and I was thinking if there are long term plans in making a motorway, or expressway from Gyor to Székesfehérvár and then to Dunaföldvár to bypass Budapest, making faster the transit from the South-East to the North-West.


----------



## SeanT

I think the 81 is very crowded with lorries to Slovakia, so 81 wouldn't be a disasters if it would be turned to M81.
Do not get me wrong, an expressway would do the shit. This is not new. Only cast away as an expressway... 
But! Hi guys, let US build a full profile moto rway from Székesfehérvár to M15. What if a motorway from Dunaújváros to Slovakia would be a reality as M15(full profile Motorway)


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Also construction works for new 2x2 main road 83 (future M83?*) started today. The new road will be 36 kms long, and has 6 grade-separated intersections when ready. It will connect to M1 with a roundabout, like M85.
> *sorry, there is a little bit of a mess in Hungary currently regarding R and M roads. Seems like the government finally let go the R-road term.


The announced opening date seems to be summer 2022 (source).

*R83:* Györ-Menfocsanak (M1) – Papa-North 36km (October 2017 to Summer 2022) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Updated project map. Thanks to Aladár.
> red: under construction
> orange: tendered
> yellow: design/build


Sorry, I'm a little bit confused. I think red means under construction *or construction works awarded but contract not yet signed and construction works have not yet been started!?!?!?*

Or let's say... Please tell me what's missing in my summary and please update the estimated opening dates 




MichiH said:


> 2017 opening:
> *M30:* SK/HU border (Tornyosnemeti) – Tornyosnemeti 1.7km (June 2016 to Late 2017) – ? – map
> 
> 2018 opening:
> *M85:* Farad – Csorna-South (M86) 4.4km (Fall 2016 to Spring 2018) – ? – map
> *M35:* Debrecen-South – Berettyoujfalu 25.6km (July 2016 to Late 2018) – ? – map
> 
> 2019 opening:
> *M4:* Üllo – Cegled 44.4km (April 2017 to Summer 2019) – ? – map
> *M44:* Tiszakürt – Kondoros 62km (December 2016 to Summer 2019) – ? – map
> *M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 2019) – ? – map
> 
> 2020 opening:
> *M4:* Berettyoujfalu – HU/RO border (Nagykereki) 26.5km (July 2017 to Early 2020) – ? – map
> *M25:* Eger-South – Andornaktalya 4km (June 2017 to 2020) – ? – map
> 
> 2022 opening:
> *R83:* Györ-Menfocsanak (M1) – Papa-North 36km (October 2017 to Summer 2022) – ? – map
> 
> Unknown opening date:
> *M4:* Abony – Törökszentmiklos 28.9km (October 2013 to _suspended_) – project – map


----------



## Aladar

*First video about the new M35 motorway section*:cheers:


The Debrecen's bypass starts at 0:22 sec:




Source: www.haon.hu


----------



## JackFrost

4,5 kms of M85 will be inaugurated today. The city of Csorna is now completely freed of transit traffic from any direction. 










Construction works on M85 should commence towards Sopron from spring next year (approx. 57 kms).


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I drove last week on M85/M86 from Gyor to Szombathely, for the first time. What surprised me was that the section near Csorna where M85/M86 coincide, there are 3 and even 4 lanes per direction.


----------



## JackFrost

Yeah, thats a little bit of an overcapacity. But who knows, maybe it will be a good alternative for M1-A4 one day, and than those four lanes will be needed badly.

What always strikes me is the other end of M85: that stupid roundabout.


----------



## celevac

JackFrost said:


> What always strikes me is the other end of M85: that stupid roundabout.


Yes, very much agree with you, this is the most stupid money-saver I've seen in Hungary, where otherwise new motorways and expressways are built in a modern and clever way!


----------



## JackFrost

I took a few pictures of M85's new section today morning.

Entering from Sopron:


























Here is where the new section starts.


























































2-laned ramp from Sopron direction.










M85/M86:


















M85:










M86:










From here I went all the way to M86 Csorna-North, and turned back in the opposite direction in the roundabout on road 86. 

M85/M86 splitting from direction Győr. The outer lane was closed until yesterday. No "M85" markings have been painted on the road so far. From here I went to Szilsárkány exit on M86, turned back, to see also the M85/M86 ramp coming from Szombathely.


















Here it is. M85 ramp coming on M86 from Szombathely. 


























1-lane ramps, but fortunately the fly-over is 2x2.


























1-laned ramps coming from both directions. Szombathely left, Győr right.










New section of M85, now towards Sopron. 










































Construction works will commence here soon.


















Lets go home.










I hope it wasnt too hard to follow which way I went, and which ramps I used. There is a lot of them around Csorna now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks for the report! That 4 lane section looks interesting, I did not expect that in rural Hungary


----------



## Corvinus

The 4 lane stretch looks badass 

Unfortunately this road is once again not for travellers from the West to Balaton. Will there ever be a decent expressway started along that axis?


----------



## JackFrost

Actually, road 83 will be widened to 2x2 in the upcoming years from Győr to Pápa. I know its not the best solution, but it will help also traffic coming from M1 heading towards Balaton a little bit. 

Same for M76 between M7 and Zalagerszeg:










Of course M9 would serve this direction best.


----------



## keber

It is interesting that beside four running lanes hard shoulders are actually soft shoulders.


----------



## bzbox

JackFrost said:


> I took a few pictures of M85's new section today morning.



Where is Ljubljana?? :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maribor is on this sign:









It doesn't seem very consistent, though Zagreb is more in the north-south direction of M86 than Ljubljana is.


----------



## Verso

It's strange that on one sign there's just a Croatian city and on the other just a Slovenian one. I actually think SLO and HR would be enough on the last pic.


----------



## RawLee

I think the solution is simply that Zagreb is a "more major" destination, hence it is on the distances sign. On the other sign, Maribor is the nearest major settlement accross the border. Also, M86 will not go towards to Croatia, but to Slovenia.

My 2 cents: It should have written "Graz".


----------



## Verso

^^ Instead of Maribor? Graz may be more important to locals, but in a wider context it's more a connection between Slovakia and Slovenia, especially for trucks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the planned route south of Szombathely? Will it follow Road 86 closely, or will it go a bit further east towards Zalaerszeg and Nagykanizsa?


----------



## JackFrost

^^Sadly, there are no plans for an M86 south of road 8.










Road 86 serves traffic volumes quite well. There are only two small villages left to be bypassed between Szombathely and Slovenia (Kálócfa, Zalabaksa).


----------



## Falusi

JackFrost said:


> Road 86 serves traffic volumes quite well. There are only two small villages left to be bypassed between Szombathely and Slovenia (Kálócfa, Zalabaksa).


First the the upgrade of road 86 between Szombathely and Körmend (2x2 main road with grade separations, basically an expressway according to Hungarian standards) have to be finished.








Currently in design phase (should conclude by the end of 2018)


----------



## i15

some pictures of *M30 Tornyosnémeti - SK border*

https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/g/79069/dialnicny-usek-nedaleko-obce-tornyosnemeti


----------



## JackFrost

Our first motorway connection without any border facilities. :hug:


----------



## Qtya

Luki_SL said:


> ^^ Can we expect tenders for planned (orange) roads in 2018 ?


You mean construction tenders?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Yes, construction tenders


----------



## Aladar

*M86 expressway on last day of the year 2017.*:cheers:


"M85 Csorna bypass new section inaugurated!"


















Along the M86 expressway:


----------



## bogdymol

I also often get very colourful sunsets while driving in Hungary in the evening.


----------



## Qtya

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Yes, construction tenders


I don't think so, but we have to ask Aladar.


----------



## smokiboy

JackFrost said:


> This will be our map for 2018.
> 
> *Happy New Year!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue: under construction
> orange: planned



An incredible amount of new motorway construction currently underway. When all this is complete Hungaria will have a very dense motorway network, even more dense than some Western European countries. What does the green colour represent?


----------



## JackFrost

smokiboy said:


> An incredible amount of new motorway construction currently underway. When all this is complete Hungaria will have a very dense *motorway network*, even more dense than some Western European countries.


Yes, but it will be a mix of motorways, expressways and 2x2 main roads. The latter are/will not always be grade separated (also not tolled though). See Aladars pictures on the previous page of road 21 for example.



> What does the green colour represent?


Those are projects which were finished by the end of 2016.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks Jack.
Do you have a link to the plans for the northern Budapest By-pass? I'm curious to see how it will connect in that area to the existing by-pass ring road.


----------



## JackFrost

Sure. That will be the northern section between roads 11 and 10. I really hope they will rebuild the royally messed up interchange with road 11. 










dark red: tunnels

And thats the western section (road 10 to M1):










white dots: tunnels

(final routings still can change)


----------



## bogdymol

Which is the current plan for M0 north? When should it be built?


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> Which is the current plan for M0 north? When should it be built?


You mean M0 west. M0 north (between Main roads 11 and 10) is shown on Jack's first image and the path is pretty much set, unlike M0 west (between Main road 10 and M1 Motorway) were the future path is under discussion and analysis.


----------



## bogdymol

I ment the entire missing section of M0 (north-west quater to be more precise). When should Budapest have a closed ring around it?


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> I ment the entire missing section of M0 (north-west quater to be more precise). When should Budapest have a closed ring around it?


Hard to guess. It's a matter of political will (as always). Maybe 2023-24. AFAIK detailed plans and building permit are available for the northern section, but funds are an issue (as always  ). We'll see...


----------



## nbcee

What do you guys think, is it completely nonsense to build M0 West first just to Budakeszi?


----------



## JackFrost

I would be very much in favor to do so. The smaller the gap in M0, the better.


----------



## nbcee

Yes, I mean step by step we would move closer to completion - and that section looks more or less the same according to all plans.


----------



## smokiboy

The M0 will be very impressive when completed, six lanes throughout, nice.


----------



## JackFrost

Six lanes only between M1 and M5. Like it is today. The rest is, and will be, 2x2. 
Widening is needed badly between M5 and M31 though.


----------



## bogdymol

JackFrost said:


> Widening is needed badly between M5 and M31 though.



When M0 will be fully completed as a ring, the trafic from M1 towards Ukraine and northern Romania will go on the new north-western prt of M0, therefore reducing the traffic on M5-M31 section. 

Widening is badly needed on M1 till Tatabanya.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A complete M0 will also redistribute metropolitan traffic. I think that will make more impact than long-distance traffic to Ukraine.


----------



## smokiboy

Impressive how when all is done there will be eight motorway 'spokes' from/to Budapest from the ring road (M0). Off hand I can not think of another city with that many.


----------



## bogdymol

The only other ones I can think of right now are London and Chicago. 

Pretty impressive motorway network Budapest will have around it...


----------



## JackFrost

Budapest equals Vienna in terms of motorways in its vicinity. Once we build M10, it will be 11:10 for Budapest.

Budapest: M0, M1, M2, M3, M4, M5, M6, M7, M31, M51.
Vienna: A1, A2, A3, A4, A5, A21, A22, A23, S1, S2.


----------



## smokiboy

Madrid is a madhouse with 15 if I counted correctly.


----------



## rudiwien

JackFrost said:


> Budapest equals Vienna in terms of motorways in its vicinity. Once we build M10, it will be 11:10 for Budapest.
> 
> Budapest: M0, M1, M2, M3, M4, M5, M6, M7, M31, M51.
> Vienna: A1, A2, A3, A4, A5, A21, A22, A23, S1, S2.



I think it is already at least 10:9, rather 10:8 for Budapest, as the rather large number in Vienna is due to "creative naming" and "Autobahn" having become a "forbidden word" (because most NIMBYs see it negative), but calling the same thing "Schnellstrasse" is ok :bash:

- S2 is merely the continuation of A23 (without any visibly change, besides the road sign) to S1. In the future, the current 7km designated as S2 will be even shorter (because some part will be designated as S1). It is besides the designation one motorway.

- The same would go for A21 and S1. There is a direct continuation between them, and these two form the 2/3 ring road around Vienna.

- You could also debate about A3. This starts quite outside the Vienna City limits, even quite outside the industrial agglomeration along A2.
Or if you consider A3, you should also consider S3 and S5 (even though one of them should be considered the continuation of A22  )


----------



## JackFrost

^^I agree, except for the motorway/expressway part. S1 looks like a motorway to me. Also for example M2 will remain an expressway, after widening is done.


----------



## rudiwien

I don't say that S1 is not a motorway. Just that it is not a motorway (road) on its own, but it is the logical continuation of A23. If you drive along the A23, you will not notice that at some point (exactly here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/48.24068/16.45982) A23 changes its name to S2:



Calling it S2 instead of A23 is arbitrary, and to compare the number of motorways, shouldn't be counted separately.


Motorway vs. expressway: Austria does not have that distinction anymore. Every Schnellstrasse that was built in the last ~10-15 years (and some older ones as well, ~60% of their kilometres) have full motorway profile, have the same regulations, and are legally the same as an Autobahn.

The older Schnellstrassen that are not according to this standard are mostly not marked with the motorway sign, but as a general limited access road, and might have a 130 km/h speed limit, e.g. the S35 from "north of Graz" to Bruck/Mur:


----------



## Aladar

*M85 expressway - Csorna-West interchange*:cheers:










Source: http://www.facebook.com/szabadostibiphoto/

On the plans:








Source: www.fomterv.hu


----------



## JackFrost

According to latest news, our government will resume building 26 kms of M4 section Abony-Törökszentmiklós soon, and is planning to deliver it to traffic in 2020. 

So if everything goes well 127 kms of M4 will be in-use by 2020.


----------



## Aladar

*Tesla Superchargers @Győr @M1 motorway - ÖMV petrolstation* :cheers:

Tesla X is wired.


----------



## Qtya

Planning of M49 between Ököritófülpös and Ro border was launched today! :banana:

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:48874-2018:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0&tabId=1


----------



## Aladar

*M7 motorway - Main road no.710 interchange - U/C*:cheers:

I took some photos about the being interchange.


----------



## Verso

I've found two pictures of the M70:









http://egyszermarlattamautot.hu/2017/11/21/megkezdodtek-az-m70-es-autout-kiszelesitesenek-munkalatai/









http://www.letenyemedia.hu/cikkek/zala/mar-dolgoznak-az-m70-esen-letenyenel.html


----------



## Corvinus

... Ljubljana being the only capital of a neighbouring country that hasn't got a Hungarian name or exonym (while Kiev is not signposted at all, is it?)


----------



## Nimróad

Corvinus said:


> ... Ljubljana being the only capital of a neighbouring country that hasn't got a Hungarian name or exonym (while Kiev is not signposted at all, is it?)


Yes.


----------



## Verso

And we call Kiev the same (Kijev).


----------



## JackFrost

Construction works on M15 started today. They turn it into a 2x2 motorway by spring 2020.

https://nif.hu/2018/02/atepul-az-m15-autout-m1-rajka-orszaghatar-kozotti-szakasza/


----------



## nbcee

rudiwien said:


> I think it is already at least 10:9, rather 10:8 for Budapest, as the rather large number in Vienna is due to "creative naming" and "Autobahn" having become a "forbidden word" (because most NIMBYs see it negative), but calling the same thing "Schnellstrasse" is ok :bash:


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> I've found two pictures of the M70:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://egyszermarlattamautot.hu/2017/11/21/megkezdodtek-az-m70-es-autout-kiszelesitesenek-munkalatai/


E653. :lol:


----------



## Verso

^^ Why is it funny? :dunno:


----------



## RipleyLV

I find this large number ridiculous and furthermore people don't pay attention to E-numbering anyway. Don't feel triggered, it is that way and you know it.


----------



## Verso

Relax, man.  Well, better E653 than E-nothing. We also have E652.


----------



## JackFrost

Another 8,2 kms of road 21 are now operational on 2x2 alignment.



















Only the lots Heves I, Nograd IV and V remain under construction now.


----------



## Attus

SOURCE


----------



## Qtya

Aladar said:


> *M7 motorway - Main road no.710 interchange - U/C*:cheers:
> 
> I took some photos about the being interchange.


----------



## Qtya

Verso said:


> I've found two pictures of the M70:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://egyszermarlattamautot.hu/2017/11/21/megkezdodtek-az-m70-es-autout-kiszelesitesenek-munkalatai/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.letenyemedia.hu/cikkek/zala/mar-dolgoznak-az-m70-esen-letenyenel.html


----------



## satanism

Unlike the M70, on the M15 there is absolutely nothing new.Apart from the HUGE potholes, that is....


----------



## bogdymol

I just drove on M1. In the last year there were several areas between Budapest and Tatabanya (both directions) where the road surface was so bad that they put 100 km/h speed limit. Now I see they changed those to 80 km/h. The issue is mostly on lane 1, but the potholes are quite frequent and large. If there was nobody behind I often drove on lane 2 due to its better quality. 

There was also one team working to patch those potholes in one place, but a complete new asphalt layer is required.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> road surface was so bad that they put 100 km/h speed limit. Now I see they changed those to 80 km/h. The issue is mostly on lane 1, but the potholes are quite frequent and large. If there was nobody behind I often drove on lane 2 due to its better quality.


I know some German Autobahns in similar condition. Is Hungary trying to beat us?


----------



## Verso

This reminded me of the "quality" of the M7 in 1990s.


----------



## Corvinus

^^ That was great, with the concrete slabs and the ever-repeating knocking sound when driving over their joining ends.
Also, there were hardly any services along the motorway, another remnant from Socialism, which simply wasn't a service/market-oriented system.


----------



## JackFrost

Corvinus said:


> a service/market-oriented system.


Well, I am not happy to say this, but we could make that statement to the current M1 as well. Its unacceptable to have a toll-road in a shape like this.
Complaints about the bad road quality didnt start yesterday. Those 100 km/h signs have been placed there 2-3 years ago.


----------



## satanism

I bent my rim in the first 60km of M1 on Sunday....and yes, those 9.5 euro i paid for the e-vignette do feel like a robbery at this point.
The funny part is i actually saw some repavement going on, on the southern end of M5, where the surface was actually pretty decent anyway.


----------



## mezzi7

I drove on the M1 last Sunday and I got very angry, it is really a robbery for our money, so I made a complaint to the corresponding authority. They replied that they are going to start a more in-depth maintenance in/after March, because they are short of "warm-asphalt" (whatever it is) and they can only fix potholes with "cold-asphalt" during winter which is a very temporary solution. They said that bigger potholes are "filled" almost every night.


----------



## bzbox

This question may sound stupid, but can I still buy a Matrica on Petrol stations?
Or is only e-vignette available now?


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, you can, but it is still a e-vignette (a piece of paper with your car registration number on it). There is no sticker anymore. 

Buy it before entering the motorway to avoid any fine!


----------



## mezzi7

Actually from Jan 1, 2018 you have 60 minutes after driving up on a toll road to buy your vignette without a fine.

So if you accidentally use a road like that, don't panic, just buy a vignette on the next petrol station or online (ematrica.nemzetiutdij.hu or any mobile app).


----------



## tfd543

mezzi7 said:


> Actually from Jan 1, 2018 you have 60 minutes after driving up on a toll road to buy your vignette without a fine.
> 
> So if you accidentally use a road like that, don't panic, just buy a vignette on the next petrol station or online (ematrica.nemzetiutdij.hu or any mobile app).


well thats silly if its true. so you're telling that I can drive on tolled roads for 59 min for free ? Lol. Anyway, how should Police know how much you have driven :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No, you can't drive on it for free for 1 minute or 59 minutes. However, the fine will not apply until you purchase a vignette before those 60 minutes are up. So if you drive for 10 minutes on a toll road and don't pay within 60 minutes, you will get fined.


----------



## Falusi

No, you can't drive free for the first 59 minutes.

If you don't buy the e-matrica within an hour of entering the toll road you will be fined. (regardless the duration) This is practical for example when someone crosses the border, they don't have to stop before entering the country. If you buy it at the first gas station you are good.


----------



## JackFrost

tfd543 said:


> well thats silly if its true. so you're telling that I can drive on tolled roads for 59 min for free ? Lol. Anyway, how should Police know how much you have driven :nuts:


There is no possiblity to drive 59 minutes without crossing a camera at some point.


----------



## tfd543

JackFrost said:


> There is no possiblity to drive 59 minutes without crossing a camera at some point.


i see. Surveillanced.


----------



## Attus

M1 motorway, horrible potholes.


----------



## Corvinus

Report says it's "not surprising" that M1 is in such condition since it "hasn't been touched since the 1990s", and traffic volume on it has quadrupled since. Today it would have a daily traffic of 80'000 cars and trucks.

Report narrator (driving on M1) is swearing into the camera when shaken by a large pothole


----------



## ChrisZwolle

https://nif.hu/2018/02/letettek-az-...g-m7-autopalya-kozotti-szakaszanak-alapkovet/

What kind of road will this be? A four-lane expressway with interchanges, or a four lane road with roundabouts? The article and map use both M76 and R76. 

Is this R-class not implemented?


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> https://nif.hu/2018/02/letettek-az-...g-m7-autopalya-kozotti-szakaszanak-alapkovet/
> 
> What kind of road will this be? A four-lane expressway with interchanges, or a four lane road with roundabouts? The article and map use both M76 and R76.


It will be a road like M85/M86 or M44: 2x2 expressway with soft shoulder, no roundabouts. 



> Is this R-class not implemented?


The R prefix has been discarded.


----------



## mezzi7

They name 3 sections to be built (ordered by completion date):

*1. M7 - Keszthely (in progress)*
8.6km in length, 2x2 lanes express way, 110km/h speed limit
Two roundabouts, one at the exit from M7 and one at the (current) intersection of 71 and 76 roads. Apart from these, there will be 6 overpasses and one exit on the section.

*2. Alsónemesapáti - Zalaegerszeg (in progress)*
1.5km in length, 2x2 lanes (now it's 2+1/1+2 lanes) express way, 110km/h speed limit

*3. Keszthely - Alsónemesapáti*
The will start construction when the two sections above are completed.
24km in length, 2x2 lanes express way, 110km/h speed limit
9 underpasses, 4 overpasses, 1 resting place and 4 elevated intersections at Misefa, Szentpéterúr, Eszergályhorváti and Sármellék.


----------



## JackFrost

Wait a sec. The complete road will be grade-separated, and they leave 1 at-grade intersection at road 76 and 71? 
That would be an insane stupidity.


----------



## Nimróad

JackFrost said:


> Wait a sec. The complete road will be grade-separated, and they leave 1 at-grade intersection at road 76 and 71?
> That would be an insane stupidity.


Hungarian text: A 76-os és 71-es csomópontja csak addig lesz egy szintben, amíg nem építik tovább Zalaegerszeg felé. Magyarul a csomópont csak a következő szakasz része lesz. (Nem találom Aladár térképét, azon rajta van).


----------



## JackFrost

^^Goooood. 

Translation: the grade-separated interchange on roads 76 and 71 on M76 will be part of the project Keszthely-Zalaegerszeg, which will be realised later. Until then, M76 will end at a temporary roundabout.


----------



## celevac

Drove on M1 last week, a total nightmare and really dangerous. If it wasn't the only transit route there it should be closed for traffic entirely. What makes it even worse are the mostly Romanian drivers speeding with their white sprinter minibuses on the left lane way above 80km/h (more like 120-130) who force you to drive on the terrible right lane. 

Drove back from Budapest to Croatia on M7 today, some more nasty potholes around Siofok. Not as bad as M1 but also possibly dangerous to tires. 

I really hope that Hungary will tackle this issue as soon as the freezing temperatures are gone. This is no longer acceptable.... 

Other than that, very satisfied with the infrastructure and the fact that there are plenty of rest stops with gas stations.


----------



## Ronnie87

celevac said:


> I really hope that Hungary will tackle this issue as soon as the freezing temperatures are gone. This is no longer acceptable....


Maintenance works should begin very soon (late March) according to an article I've read in the Hungarian press. It is not clear how comprehensive these works will be though :dunno:


----------



## Aladar

*Main road no.21 - between M3 motorway and Pásztó*:cheers:


----------



## JackFrost

Repavement works will start this weekend on M1, so you better start looking for alternative routes. 
Following sections will be closed partly:

In direction to Vienna: between kms 39-60
In direction to Budapest: between kms 28-29
In direction to Budapest: between kms 68-105
In direction to Vienna: around Bicske and Herceghalom for about 12 kms

The construction works will take 4 to 5 months.

https://www.portfolio.hu/gazdasag/h...e=index.hu&utm_medium=doboz&utm_campaign=link


----------



## JackFrost

Construction works for 57 kms of M85 from Csorna to Sopron started today.



















The section connecting to the Austrian A3 is still being planned (colored blue on the map).

http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/2018/03/megkezdodott-a-munka-az-m85-os-57-kilometeres-uj-szakaszan


----------



## MichiH

^^ Is there any estimated completion date?


----------



## JackFrost

December 2020. Hopefully earlier.


----------



## celevac

JackFrost said:


> Repavement works will start this weekend on M1, so you better start looking for alternative routes.
> Following sections will be closed partly:
> 
> In direction to Vienna: between kms 39-60
> In direction to Budapest: between kms 28-29
> In direction to Budapest: between kms 68-105
> In direction to Vienna: around Bicske and Herceghalom for about 12 kms
> 
> The construction works will take 4 to 5 months.
> 
> https://www.portfolio.hu/gazdasag/h...e=index.hu&utm_medium=doboz&utm_campaign=link


Good!! But does this mean an actual new asphalt layer that is designed to last for a few years or is it simply another filling of potholes?


----------



## JackFrost

^^it means a new asphalt layer. 

Yesterday:



Fron said:


> M1 Tatabányánál tegnap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Követeljük...GPjZ16-dr2dd5wT8Yqbt9rOf21oYxFnT4UOVw&fref=nf


----------



## bzbox

JackFrost said:


> In direction to Budapest: between kms 28-29
> In direction to Budapest: between kms 68-105


Can you tell from which to which junctions these are?


----------



## JackFrost

bzbox said:


> Can you tell from which to which junctions these are?


28-29: Zsámbék/Herceghalom to Bicske
68-105: Tata to Györ/M19


----------



## JackFrost

Construction works for 28 kms of M8 started today. This will be a 2x1 expressway, and connects to Austrian S7 (which will be also 2x1 only)










The road should be ready in 2021 Q1.

http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/201...t-az-osztrak-hatarig-meghosszabbito-epitkezes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Man alive there is a lot of construction in Hungary! 

I think it may be the most kilometers of motorway and expressway under construction in Europe, after Poland.


----------



## JackFrost

^^And the biggest chunk is still pending: constructing 58 kms of M30 should begin also any time


----------



## szirsan

ChrisZwolle said:


> Man alive there is a lot of construction in Hungary!
> 
> I think it may be the most kilometers of motorway and expressway under construction in Europe, after Poland.


Of course. There will be elections in less than a month. :lol:


----------



## sponge_bob

JackFrost said:


> ^^it means a new asphalt layer.


I would have thought a 40 year old motorway battered by a huge % of artics and buses needs a rebuild...strip off every layer of everything and build it up again starting with the concrete base. Applying asphalt only likely means you will be back in 5 years needing more asphalt. 

What Hungary really needs is an alternative to the M1 and some of the M0....perhaps the M8 and some of the expressways will suffice in time but there is no sign of that.


----------



## Aladar

*Celebrate my ten years anniversary!*:cheers:




















Forrás: http://www.castellum.do/2017/10/13/a-balatonig-vezethet-az-m8-as-autopalya


----------



## JackFrost

sponge_bob said:


> I would have thought a 40 year old motorway battered by a huge % of artics and buses needs a rebuild...strip off every layer of everything and build it up again starting with the concrete base. Applying asphalt only likely means you will be back in 5 years needing more asphalt.
> 
> What Hungary really needs is an alternative to the M1 and some of the M0....perhaps the M8 and some of the expressways will suffice in time but there is no sign of that.


Yes, this Budapest-centredness is a pain in the arse. 

I hope in the years 2022 to 2030 following projects will finalize our network:

M0
M8
M9
M10
M81

And of course widening of M1 between Budapest and Győr/M85.


----------



## bratislav

Aladar said:


> *Celebrate my ten years anniversary!*:cheers:


----------



## mezzi7

sponge_bob said:


> I would have thought a 40 year old motorway battered by a huge % of artics and buses needs a rebuild...strip off every layer of everything and build it up again starting with the concrete base. Applying asphalt only likely means you will be back in 5 years needing more asphalt.
> 
> What Hungary really needs is an alternative to the M1 and some of the M0....perhaps the M8 and some of the expressways will suffice in time but there is no sign of that.


yes, that's exactly what we are waiting for too. M8 would be a great alternative in combination with M85/M86. I hope we will still be alive when they finish M8.


----------



## Aladar

*Main road no 8. - Várpalota bypass inaugurated*:cheers:


http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/2018/03/atadtak-varpalota-regen-vart-elkerulo-utjat


----------



## Corvinus

Aladar said:


> Forrás: http://www.castellum.do/2017/10/13/a-balatonig-vezethet-az-m8-as-autopalya


Interesting, a Hungarian website with a Dominican Republic ccTLD.

For those not reading Hungarian: The article refers to a publication of another news portal which cites a press communiqué of the Ministry of National Development. 


M8 construction could be continued, extending it to reach the Balaton by a 65-km new section 
Actual works could start no sooner than 2023 at the earliest
M8 would be a traffic "axis" running in East-West direction cutting through the center of Hungary. It would relieve traffic from the overburdened Vienna-Budapest-Szolnok route.
According to the communiqué, this new route would run from Graz through Körmend, Veszprém, Dunaújváros and Kecskemét, forking there to reach Eger with one branch and Békéscsaba with the other.


----------



## Aladar

^^*Várpalota bypass - more pics*:cheers:

http://nif.hu/projektek/2016/02/8-sz-fout-varpalota-elkerulo-i-utem/


----------



## MichiH

^^ When were construction works started?


----------



## JackFrost

2014 for the red section, and 2016 for the green.


----------



## SeanT

Construction has started on M30 between Miskolc and Tornyosnémeti (56.75km). It will be a full profile motorway (2x2 130 km/h) Finnish 2021 (3Q)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, how many kilometers of new motorway and expressway is currently under construction?


----------



## JackFrost

Lets see:

M4: 120,8 km (this includes a 29 km section which was halted in 2015, and 18 kms between Cegléd-Abony, where the construction should start soon as well)
M8: 29 km (2x1 only)
M25: 19 km (construction works on 15 kms started yesterday.
M30: 57 km
M44: 80 km
M35: 20,2 km
M76: 7,6 km
M85: 57,5 km

Total: 391,1

Also second carriageways on these three roads are u/c:

M2: 16 km
M15: 13 km
M70: 10 km


----------



## Qtya

SeanT said:


> Construction has started on M30 between Miskolc and Tornyosnémeti (56.75km). It will be a full profile motorway (2x2 130 km/h) Finnish 2021 (3Q)





Aladar said:


> ^^*Elrajtolt az építkezés az M30-as Miskolc-Tornyosnémeti szakaszán*:cheers:
> 
> http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/201...zes-az-m30-as-miskolc-tornyosnemeti-szakaszan


^^Credit to Aladar.


----------



## Trucker1991

MichiH!

*M25:* Eger-South – Andornaktalya 4km (June 2017 to 2020) – ? – map ---> *M25:* Eger-South – Andornaktalya 4km (June 2017 to autumn 2018)

and

*M25:* Andornaktalya - Füzesabony (M3 motorway) 14,5km (March 2018 to Summer 2020)

http://www.egerhirek.hu/2018/03/09/m25-folytatodnak-a-munkalatok/kozelet/egerhirek


----------



## Aladar

*M2 expressway - U/C*:cheers:

I took some photos today.


----------



## bogdymol

Today I drove on M1 from Budapest to Tatabanya. Where there is an additional lane for slow vehicles climbing a ramp, the rightmost lane is closed. Also, on some sections, maybe 3-4 km in total, the right lane is completely closed for traffic. This is because there were some very large potholes there which were dangerous for traffic (even for lorries at 80 km/h). However, I haven't seen any work crews or vehicles, but just the closed lanes.


----------



## mezzi7

welcome to Hungary, they close the lane and problem solved, I've driven on M1 like 6 times lately, never seen any workers. I am not sure why this is so, but it's the normal process here.


----------



## satanism

M1 is becoming a real pain in the back.Not only the road quality has degraded massively, but the traffic is now constantly heavy, [pretty much regardless of the time you travel. I've started to avoid this section now, switching to alternative routes via Szekesfehervar, towards serbian border...


----------



## nbcee

How about main road #1? :dunno:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I tried that last Friday, from Tatabanya towards Budapest, as Google Maps pointed an accident and a queue on M1. You go in column, with 70-90 km/h.


----------



## JackFrost

I recommend using Slovakian road 63. Its a pretty good road actually, good pavement, almost no cities or villages to cross. Never regreted using it.


----------



## i15

JackFrost said:


> I recommend using Slovakian road 63. Its a pretty good road actually, good pavement, almost no cities or villages to cross. Never regreted using it.


all the way from Štúrovo? according to google traffic, it takes 1 hour more


----------



## JackFrost

Better than being stuck in a traffic jam.


----------



## JackFrost

Another 6,5 kms of road 21 are now in service on 2x2 alignment. This time the section between M3 and Lörinci was inaugurated (marked red on the map):



















http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/201...vos-21-es-fout-legujabb-szakaszaval-hatvannal

Only sections Nograd IV and V are missing now.


----------



## satanism

nbcee said:


> How about main road #1? :dunno:


I went 81-62-53 and to Tompa.....accodring to my calculations, in worst case scenario i lose about an hour +/-....that is if I can drive 130km/h all the way on M1 and M5....which hasn't been the case for a long time now...

By the way, i saw a couple of machines stationed on M15, right after the border...and some work prep on a small bridge closer to M1....


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Another 6,5 kms of road 21 are now in service on 2x2 alignment. This time the section between M3 and Lörinci was inaugurated (marked red on the map):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/201...vos-21-es-fout-legujabb-szakaszaval-hatvannal
> 
> Only sections Nograd IV and V are missing now.


I think it looks like the whole route is having expressway standard. It has two carriageways and is grade-separted (except of one roundabout). If so, I think I should add it to my motorway/expressway list.

What's the length and the construction period of each section? Which colors do the two u/c sections have on the map?


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> I think it looks like the whole route is having expressway standard. It has two carriageways and is grade-separted (except of one roundabout). If so, I think I should add it to my motorway/expressway list.


I think you shouldnt. There are at least 5 roundabouts and some at-grade intersections here and there between M3 and Salgotarjan. Its a 2x2 main road, nothing more.



> What's the length and the construction period of each section? Which colors do the two u/c sections have on the map?


Dark red and purple.


----------



## celevac

satanism said:


> I went 81-62-53 and to Tompa.....accodring to my calculations, in worst case scenario i lose about an hour +/-....that is if I can drive 130km/h all the way on M1 and M5....which hasn't been the case for a long time now...
> 
> By the way, i saw a couple of machines stationed on M15, right after the border...and some work prep on a small bridge closer to M1....


Good choice. I did the same for Subotica-->Vienna last summer. Much better than Budapest M0, the lousy part of M1 and the overcrowded motorway border crossing Horgoš/Röszke on Serbian A1/Hungarian M5. Almost no waiting time at Kelebija/Tompa. 
53 --> 51 --> M8 --> M6 --> 62 --> 81. 
Did not take that long actually. :cheers:

Only the Hungarian border guards were so unfriendly and offensive, accusing you of smuggling goods and saying things like "now show me where you are hiding your stuff" and "where are you hiding the cigarettes" to me in fluent Serbian (!) and treating you like a criminal, when you are just an EU citizen, returning from a business trip - it spoils your good mood. 

Other than that, never had bad experience driving around Hungary. But they need to learn to treat fellow EU citizens with respect...


----------



## mezzi7

They always make me get out of the car and dug in my trunk asking weird questions, when we return from Greece in the summer, so they treat hungarians the same way, no worries.


----------



## SRC_100

Once, leaving Hungary to Serbia on M5, hungarian border police officer said that my car (Mondeo!) was stolen and I want to sell it in Serbia or Kosovo so I`m arrested 
After cca. half hour came older (and higher rank) hungarian border police officer, saw my car`s papers and he shouted at his younger colleague, next the first one gave me documents back and said somethink like _get the **** out of here_ :lol:


----------



## tfd543

I also remember the horror of waiting almost 6 hours from late afternoon to evening a couple of years ago when only Kelebija was the sole alternative. I didn't know that at that time and it was of course in the summer season. Apart from being extremely hungry during the waiting time, the border officer told me that my passport was false and took him 15 min to examine it. I became a bit nervous what he would claim but I didn't care in the end since I was so hungry.

Just out of curiosity, what do you usually do when you wait at the borders ? I guess things have changed a bit now with smartphones and free EU roaming but I remember I bought newspapers with me and deliberately waited to read them when I reached the border.


----------



## JackFrost

Works on stopped M4 section Abony-Fegyvernek will resume soon. The new section will head towards Törökszentmiklós instead of Fegyvernek, and will be 24,9 kms long, instead of 29 km.










Preparation works for Törökszentmiklós-Berettyóújfalu have also started.


----------



## Aladar

*M25 expressway between M3 motorway and Eger - groundbreaking ceremony*:cheers:

http://nif.hu/2018/03/megkezdodtek-az-m25-autout-deli-utemenek-kivitelezesi-munkai/


Promotional video in Hungarian language:


----------



## bratislav

What kind of works on M5 are somwhere around Kecskemet?


----------



## bogdymol

They are building a new bypass for Kecskemet - see Google Maps, satellite view. 

Last Saturday and Sunday they closed M5 one way on each day to install the beams over M5 for the future interchange.

edit: I took this picture on Sunday at noon. I was driving north, towards Budapest, while the other direction on M5 was closed:


----------



## Aladar

^^*M5 motorway x Main road no445. interchange - U/C*:cheers:


More pics:http://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/2018/03/beemeltek-a-kecskemeti-elkerulo-autopalya-hidjanak-gerendait


----------



## Aladar

*Győr east bypass - phase 3.*:cheers:


I took some photos from the bypass. It's called main road no.813. 































The sturcture of bridge is amazing. 










Road surface quality is first class.




















Here is the end in 2018.


----------



## Aladar

*M1 motorway road works - towards Győr*:cheers:


----------



## JackFrost

Been to Hollókő yesterday.

M3x21 interchange.


















Road 21 starts here.


































Very tight roundabouts. You got to slow down to at least 20 km/h to make it safely through them.


















Fortunately the road is fenced everywhere.


















First 110 km/h road in Nógrád county!


























Older 2x2 section with bad pavement.


















Bridge under construction.










Hollókő interchange.


















The town of Pásztó literally ahead of us.


























After 35 kms its 2x1 again.


















Tar-Mátraverebély section under construction.










All in all: a very good drive. We need more of these roads.


----------



## Schule04

M1 between Tatabánya and the M0 junction is in a horrible state right now. It has very deep potholes which could damage your car. I recommend everyone to drive on the old main road 1 which runs in parallel with it instead.


----------



## RipleyLV

Schule04 said:


> M1 between Tatabánya and the M0 junction is in a horrible state right now. It has very deep potholes which could damage your car. I recommend everyone to drive on the old main road 1 which runs in parallel with it instead.


Any pictures? Just interesting to see what horrible stands for a motorway in Hungary.


----------



## mezzi7

last time I saw a semi truck go off the motorway after one of these potholes on M1. Horrible = puncture, deformed rims, trashed suspension or worse @80-100km/h. Very deep holes, when you think "holy shit shit shit" after you managed to evade it.


----------



## tfd543

Is it only the right lane or the left as well ?


----------



## satanism

Mostly right one, mostly towards AT.


----------



## Sentilj

RipleyLV said:


> Any pictures? Just interesting to see what horrible stands for a motorway in Hungary.


Look to this FB group:

https://www.facebook.com/Követeljük-az-M1-autópálya-felújítását-187532005353349/


----------



## bzbox

Hi, where can I find actual traffic reports on Hungarian roads?


----------



## Aladar

*M76 expressway between Lake Balaton and M7 motorway - U/C*:cheers:












Over the Zala river:



















There is a M7 motorway in the background.


----------



## bogdymol

Some new signs, with different speed limits depending on the lane you travel on, have appeared on M1 between Tatabanya and Budapest:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that due to the pavement situation? Or is it permanent?


----------



## bogdymol

Looks most probably for the pavement situation. I also tend to stick to the left lane on this section, as the pavement is better.


----------



## bratislav

Aladar said:


> *63. sz. főút felújítása - Komplex Útfelújítási Program 2018*:cheers:
> 
> 
> Itt már a kopóréteget terítik a kissé felmart felületre:


Been almost a year that I did not drive on this road. On which section are they working now? Is there a plan to complete reconstruction of the road (From Szekesfehervar to Szekszard) till the end of a year?


----------



## Corvinus

Komplex Útfelújítási Program ("complex road renovation program") - sounds like exactly what the country is in dire need of ...


----------



## adbic

bratislav said:


> Been almost a year that I did not drive on this road. On which section are they working now? Is there a plan to complete reconstruction of the road (From Szekesfehervar to Szekszard) till the end of a year?


http://internet.kozut.hu/Lapok/2018-utfelujitasi-programok.aspx


----------



## Solčavec

M70.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF1Ub0LQaiA&t=3s


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those crash barriers don't impress me much either. They don't have much containment power for heavier vehicles, cars can shoot under them or the guardrail can penetrate through the length of the car (plenty images of that on Google). 

The Netherlands was one of the few countries where double-sided metal guardrails (H2-H3 class) are the standard along motorways and expressways. They have much better containment power for heavy vehicles without inflicting the injuries associated with a concrete jersey barrier among passenger car occupants.


----------



## SRC_100

Corvinus said:


> Those old IFA trucks appear indestructible.


Honecker's revenge... :lol:


----------



## JackFrost

One of Honeckers many revenges. 

I mean, take a look on our rail rolling stock...


----------



## celevac

JackFrost said:


> There will be. Note, that road 86 is, or will be, 2x2 between Szombathely and M8. This is a stretch of road 86 near Egyházasrádóc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning for widening of 20 more kms are on-going:
> 
> https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/2017/07/szombathely-utan-del-fele-folytatodik-az-m86-os-epitese



Wow, fantastic! I had no idea. Driven on old road 86 some years ago and it was rather annoying. That does change perspectives a bit.


----------



## roaddor

Can anybody show approximately a map of the Hungarian motorways in 2004, when the country joined EU? I am curious to see the difference with the network today.


----------



## sponge_bob

from > http://www.eltis.org/discover/case-studies/tolling-hungarian-motorway-network

http://www.eltis.org/sites/default/...992/public/casestudies/hungary_toll_jpg_5.jpg


----------



## JackFrost

Size of network before 2004: 667 km
Current size: 1499 km

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyarország_autópályái

(not all of these roads were built with EU money though)


----------



## Aladar

*M4 expressway between Cegléd and Ceglédbercel*:cheers:


I took some photos about the latest inaugurated section of M4.


----------



## JackFrost

M1 widening to 2x3 will begin in 2021, and there will be no 3rd carriageway towards Balaton on M7.

https://index.hu/belfold/2018/08/25/m1_autopalya_harom_sav_palkovics/


----------



## JackFrost

So if I am not mistaken, there will be a gap of 87 kms left 2x2 between Budapest and Vienna by 2023. Here:

M1: 106-172 km
A4: 43-64 km


----------



## tfd543

JackFrost said:


> M1 widening to 2x3 will begin in 2021, and there will be no 3rd carriageway towards Balaton on M7.
> 
> https://index.hu/belfold/2018/08/25/m1_autopalya_harom_sav_palkovics/


Great news !!. Besides, a good deal of 43 km of M1 will be completely overhauled from September to end 2019 ? Did I get it right ? What stretch are they referring to ?


----------



## bogdymol

I think it is Budapest-Tatabanya that will be refurbished now. They patched the big potholes on this section, but it still has bumps an uneven surfaces, and it definitely doesn't look like a modern motorway. 

The rest of M1 around Gyor is in good conditions, especially the section close to the Austrian border, which looks very good, smooth asphalt etc.


----------



## Qtya

tfd543 said:


> Great news !!. Besides, a good deal of 43 km of M1 will be completely overhauled from September to end 2019 ? Did I get it right ? What stretch are they referring to ?


Yes, practically rebuilt.


----------



## Aladar

*M0 expessway - current situation*


Today, I went through these sections without trafic jam.

1. Ráckeve Danube bridge:






























2. Reinforcement of bridge over no.30 and no.40 railway lines:





















3. M6 motorway junction rebuilt:


----------



## Attus

Aladar said:


> without trafic jam.


However in Southern Budapest (Csepel) there was a terrible congestion this morning towards M0.


----------



## Attus

M0 reconstruction and some other construction sites caused terrible congestions in Southern Budapest (Csepel) and the area nearby, having delays of several hours(!). Constructions are organized in a terrible way, two atlernative routes are under construction at the same time. 
At the moment it's better, Csepel Centre - Halásztelek is 50 minutes, which means a delay of approx. 30 minutes. Yesterday delays of two hours were reported.


----------



## JackFrost

M85 construction works:


























































https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/20...munkakkal-folytatodik-a-kivitelezes-az-m85-on


----------



## Aladar

*M25 expressway - South section [M3 motorway-Maklár]*:cheers:


Pictures source:http://nif.hu/projektek/2018/01/ege...out-deli-utem-deli-szakaszanak-megvalositasa/

M3 x M25 interchange:


----------



## Attus

M0 from M5 to 6, 17 km, 1 hour. This reconstruction is expected to take two years, i.e. you can expect a delay of 30-60 minutes in this section, two years long, every day. 
Additionally, several roads in the region, either leading to M0 or being used for avoiding M0, are heavily congested.


----------



## tfd543

Attus said:


> M0 from M5 to 6, 17 km, 1 hour. This reconstruction is expected to take two years, i.e. you can expect a delay of 30-60 minutes in this section, two years long, every day.
> Additionally, several roads in the region, either leading to M0 or being used for avoiding M0, are heavily congested.


Good to know. is it just narrowing of the three lanes to two ?


----------



## Qtya

General Maximus said:


> A rainy day in Budapest today. So, we just chill here in the hotel for a bit, and glaze at this sign every time I go onto the balcony for a cigarette




Hotel Belvedere


----------



## nbcee

satanism said:


> Guys, when did the vignette prices change for the 10 days one? I see it's now 3500 HUF, up from 2975 just a few weeks ago? The monthly sticker remains unchanged at 4780, which is quite weird, considering how small the gap now is.
> 
> 
> PS: I see, october 1st, 10days sticker only....weird.


Yes, they changed it recently, and yes, only the 10day one.

To me it seems like an effort to push locals towards buying monthly (/yearly or county-level) stickers, and to get an extra buck from foreigners. :dunno:


----------



## Attus

nbcee said:


> To me it seems like an effort to push locals towards buying monthly (/yearly or county-level) stickers, and to get an extra buck from foreigners. :dunno:


Exactly.


----------



## bzbox

I guess this is because of low HUF:EUR exchange rate and for euro countries 2975 forint was really cheap for 10 days.


----------



## General Maximus

Qtya said:


> Hotel Belvedere


Correct! A very nice hotel too!


----------



## satanism

A quick update from what seems to be a heavily ignored stretch- M15:

KM 0-13 is to my amateur eye more or less done, with very few short exceptions, most noticeably around the unused IC here: https://www.google.sk/maps/place/He...f87227607386a74!8m2!3d47.9440428!4d17.1663347

If they want, they could finish it by year-end. 
Today they were laying asphalt just before Rajka IC, around KM 13.


----------



## tfd543

Thats very great. Cheers! Quick job. New google maps street view material was also launched recently for major roads in HU. Reconstructed route 55 looks nice after complete overhaul.


----------



## tfd543

tfd543 said:


> Thats very great. Cheers! Quick job. New google maps street view material was also launched recently for major roads in HU. Reconstructed route 55 looks nice after complete overhaul.


Now when I am thinking. Satan: Dont you think the old c/w will be overhauled too ?


----------



## JackFrost

Yes, it will be.


----------



## satanism

I don't think they have a choice....it's quite crappy at this point 
Also, i believe that's why they had such a long deadline...the contract includes the old C/W works.


----------



## JackFrost

Grand opening of the green stretch next week.



















https://www.facebook.com/fm7radio/photos/a.252001364979467/1026343114211951/?type=3&theater


----------



## nbcee

Funny thing is, we have 1499 kms of motorways&expressways today. So this tiny thing can make us get over 1500


----------



## Aladar

*M15 expressway - 2x2 lanes expansion*:cheers:


----------



## Verso

^^ They are already paving? That's early, I wonder if they're already paving M70 too.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> ^^ They are already paving? That's early, I wonder if they're already paving M70 too.


They are at least 10 years late.  But better late than never.


----------



## MichiH

Talking about M70... I thought it was announced that both carriageways will be in service by the end of 2018. Am I wrong? What's the estimated completion date?


----------



## JackFrost

^^Fall 2019.


----------



## Schule04

satanism said:


> A quick update from what seems to be a heavily ignored stretch- M15:
> 
> KM 0-13 is to my amateur eye more or less done, with very few short exceptions, most noticeably around the unused IC here: https://www.google.sk/maps/place/He...f87227607386a74!8m2!3d47.9440428!4d17.1663347


I love how the google street view driver ignored the no entry road signs at that interchange.


----------



## mezzi7

The first section of M25 between Eger and Andornaktálya (4 km) has been opened today.
The entire M25 between Eger and M3 is expected to be finished early 2020.


----------



## Aladar

^^ Just a comment. This map is a little bit old version. The following one is a current with an additional junction at Maklár.


----------



## JackFrost

*M2*


























https://www.portfolio.hu/ingatlan/v...folio/gallery/958/large/m2_es_autout_TAbJ.jpg


----------



## Aladar

rudiwien said:


> Some pictures from M8 construction in the south-west corner of Hungary, which will (as 1+1) connect to the S7 Fürstenfelder Schnellstraße on the Austrian side, which is as well in very early construction stages.
> 
> It's a rather unlikely source, published by an initiative that is lobbying against the Austrian S7, https://www.buergeraktiv.at/m8-fortsetzung-des-alptraums-s7-in-ungarn/, and I think in the end the actual source is from an organisation in Hungary, http://www.pronas.hu/pronas. Also not the best quality, but maybe still worth posting..


*M8 expressway - more pics*:cheers:

*Credit to margelio65* 



margelio65 said:


> M8 leendő út legmagasabb pontjánál, Körmend felé nézve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innen indul a völgyhíd. Keleti oldal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vasszentmihály mögött, a legmagasabb ponton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugyanott, ahol az első kép készült.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rönök és Vasszentmihály közt, ahol az új M8 átjön a régi 8-as út felett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alsórönök és Csörötnek között, Szentgotthárd ( Rábafüzes) felé nézve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itt lesz az 580 méteres völgyhíd. Vasszentmihály és Nemesmedves között a nyugati oldalról nézve.





margelio65 said:


> M8 Vasszentmihály ...





margelio65 said:


> M8 Első ( végül a harmadik kép lett ) képen Vasszentmihály keleti része mögött, a következőkön már közelít Rátót felé.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
ahol megy


----------



## celevac

Nice. Looks like this part of M8 will be ready much sooner than Austrian S7 which seems to be in eternal procrastination mode.

Are there any details about the future border crossing between AT and HU? Is it going to be a new one, Schengen style, where you can just keep on driving with 110 km/h or slightly reduced speed across the border?


----------



## JackFrost




----------



## Aladar

*M7 motorway - latest news*:cheers:


U/C M7-Main road 710 interchange:











Refurbished road surface by Siófok area. Surface quality is no1. kay:


----------



## madskillz

JackFrost said:


>


Why do they drive like this?


----------



## JackFrost

Two possiblities:

1, they are stupid,
2, they had a reason which we dont know about.

In fact, it rather looks like they did it on purpose. But I have no idea why.


----------



## madskillz

I've been driving through Hungary a bit this year and seen police driving like this a couple of times - 2 cars together with literally maybe 1 meter beetween them going 150+ km/h.

They did have warning lights on, but were almost pushing other cars off the road - very agressive driving, not seen in other European countries.

I was wondering if it's a common practice and what's the reason for it.


----------



## Qtya

JackFrost said:


> Two possiblities:
> 
> 1, they are stupid,
> 2, they had a reason which we dont know about.
> 
> In fact, it rather looks like they did it on purpose. But I have no idea why.


That's called protective pursuit, or whatever the official term is.

Very common in VIP convoys.


----------



## digitos

JackFrost said:


> Two possiblities:
> 
> 1, they are stupid,
> 2, they had a reason which we dont know about.
> 
> In fact, it rather looks like they did it on purpose. But I have no idea why.



Training?


----------



## Corvinus

Main Road 8, about 15 km from the Austrian border: a very short (about 2 km) dual carriageway section. Remarkably, 110 km/h is posted here (In Hungary, since a few years, there exist a some sections of non-expressway main roads, even some 2 x 1, with a higher-than-general limit of 100 or 110 km/h posted).

Driving west, photos taken in Summer 2018.











2.











3.


----------



## Falusi

Funny thing is that this 2x2 section will be bypassed by the 2x1 M8 expressway that is currently being built.


----------



## PascalPascal2010

Falusi said:


> Funny thing is that this 2x2 section will be bypassed by the 2x1 M8 expressway that is currently being built.


Wow, that seems like a waste of money :bash:


----------



## Verso

When was it twinned and why?


----------



## keber

It looks that pavement was just renewed - if I remember correctly this short part was twinned decades ago (it was there in 1999) probably just to ease overtakings.


----------



## Verso

^ I don't remember seeing it in 1996, although that doesn't mean it wasn't there.


----------



## [atomic]

this right here? It is really short and was doubled before 08. Maybe part of some kind of pilot project for upgrading Roads without building all-new motor/expressways?


----------



## Verso

It's just 1.1 km.


----------



## i15

when will be finished M35/M4 from Debrecen to Romania?


----------



## satanism

I meant not including it if they choose the southern route.


----------



## elbong

rudiwien said:


> ^^
> 
> Looks like someone wanted to draw a second bypass of Budapest outside of M0, but set the radius of his compass too wide
> 
> 
> No, more seriously, what is the state of this proposal? Is this super early stage and it will take 20+ years to start building it, or is that a realistic idea? Also, does it compete with M8, or would that be a higher priority still?


Its not one route, but two:
- an Italy-Debrecen
- and a Wien-Belgrad

These options segregated at the M6!


----------



## sponge_bob

They should build the M8 first, the M0 is a critical point of failure on the network and an alt.M0 should be a priority once the radial network is built which it nearly is now. 

Far as I know most Hungarian towns of 50,000 pop, or more, have an M grade motorway or expressway connection to Budapest now and all towns over 70,000 people do. It is a good network by international standards nowadays. 

All that is missing is some redundancy in the network and of course some widening will be required on the radials near Budapest in the coming years.


----------



## JackFrost

I completely agree that we should focus on M8 in the years to come. A finished M8 would serve almost all county capitols directly or indirectly, and would also attract some traffic off M0 (although connecting to M1 is still uncertain).


----------



## satanism

M8 and 81(to connect it to M1) i would say is a very significant set of projects. If that's done, it would seriously relieve M0/1/5....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found this funny satellite image of 2002, the border crossing at Röszke. The Hungarian motorway crossing was built before the rest of the infrastructure.


----------



## sponge_bob

satanism said:


> M8 and 81(to connect it to M1) i would say is a very significant set of projects. If that's done, it would seriously relieve M0/1/5....


You gotta look at the M8 etc from the M5 to around Gyor fairly soon I feel. 

After that the options are 

-Widen some of the radial network near Budapest if the AADT is still high. 

-Finish the M8 as far as the M3 

-Connect every town of 40,000 population or higher by expressway to the Motorway network. 

-Look again at finishing the M0 to the north of Budapest even if that requires tunnelling which is a most unHungarian activity. 

-Finally the M9, it is very much a finishing touch to the entire network but it connects nowhere important to nowhere else very important ....and the long way round.


----------



## JackFrost

sponge_bob said:


> You gotta look at the M8 etc from the M5 to around Gyor fairly soon I feel.


And building M81 is not even enough: a road all the way to the city of Sárbogárd will be required to connect to M8. There are not even drawings on maps for such a road...


----------



## celevac

sponge_bob said:


> -Finally the M9, it is very much a finishing touch to the entire network but it connects nowhere important to nowhere else very important ....and the long way round.



I see a lot of significance in M9 if properly carried out in its entire length - why? It would divert a lot of Romanian transit to and from Italy to M9 and relieve M1, M0, M5, it would basically shorten and simplify all transit traffic between Tornyiszentmiklos and Romania, even Serbia. 



I could even see Slovenians and Croatians from the northern part (Varaždin, Čakovec etc.) use M9 to get to the very east of Croatia, where the section of Croatian A5 is currently being built towards the HU border and hopefully M6 will be extended there as well - making M9 a viable, attractive alternative to the dilapidated, slow and inefficient state road D2 in Croatia, which connects the North of Slavonia.


M9 would also significantly improve the accessibility of Serbia's northern Vojvodina region, most importantly the Subotica area, and I could see M9 from there westbound being used by Serbians going back and forth to Vienna or elsewhere in AT/DE, if they want to avoid Budapest traffic. 



No doubt that M8 also has a lot of advantages, but I believe M9 could even do the trick a bit better, because of all the foreign vehicles that transit through Hungary!


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> I found this funny satellite image of 2002, the border crossing at Röszke. The Hungarian motorway crossing was built before the rest of the infrastructure.


Was it actually in use already? What a mess to get from the new border checkpoint to the Serbian border.


----------



## satanism

JackFrost said:


> And building M81 is not even enough: a road all the way to the city of Sárbogárd will be required to connect to M8. There are not even drawings on maps for such a road...


Well, you can always use 7 and M7 to catch M8. Alternatively 62 is a really, really nice road now so you can use it to get to M6 and then M8 as well.


----------



## lampsakos21

sponge_bob said:


> You gotta look at the M8 etc from the M5 to around Gyor fairly soon I feel.
> 
> After that the options are
> 
> -Widen some of the radial network near Budapest if the AADT is still high.
> 
> -Finish the M8 as far as the M3
> 
> -Connect every town of 40,000 population or higher by expressway to the Motorway network.
> 
> -Look again at finishing the M0 to the north of Budapest even if that requires tunnelling which is a most unHungarian activity.
> 
> -Finally the M9, it is very much a finishing touch to the entire network but it connects nowhere important to nowhere else very important ....and the long way round.




I would like to annote here as a frequent traveller of the eastern parts of Hungary that this highway will bring many benefits .
1. Today if you want to go from Debrecen to Szeged in the bets pf choices you will do it within 4 hours ! Especially during summertime. Many of those nowhere places as you call them are favorite touristic places for Hungarians and alos neighboring citizens like Romanians ukrainians and Serbs .Due to the heavy traffic many people are using the romanian roads in order to reach earlier the soutger eastern part and viceversa . Too many villages and towns , speed limits and police monitoring make this kind of trip very tiring if you want to cover huge distances.
2. The agriculture there is very active so this will help also the transport of goods avoiding the M0 zone .
I have also noticed a great amount of polish and ukranian and slovakian cars using that route while they are heading towards serbia and then probably bulgaria turkey or greece . In my opinion the M9 is very convenient for all the neighboring states


----------



## bogdymol

lampsakos21 said:


> the M9 is very convenient for all the neighboring states


Exactly! There are many advantages of M9 for the neighbors, but not that many for Hungary. Yes, it will help also Hungary's countryside, but that traffic might not enough for a motorway/expressway.

I also want to see either M8 or M9 done as soon as possible, as Budapest M0, as well as M5 and M1 leading to it start beeing very congested, but I don't think we will see either happening very soon.


----------



## MichiH

I hope Hungary will focus on building one (M8 or M9) motorway completely instead of building both paritally first without improving overall situation for transit traffic.
However, I fear that Hungary is not much concerned about transit traffic and they might be more interested in connecting more regions and towns to the existing motorways first.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> New plans for M9 surfaced:
> 
> https://magyarnemzet.hu/gazdasag/tervezik-a-magyar-videk-autosztrada-nagykorutjat-5260052/
> 
> I think its a good idea to include M60 in the path of M9...


Hurrah, and a M8 section is EU funded! hno:

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEX-19-1534_en.htm



> Brussels, 5 March 2019
> 
> Cohesion Policy upgrades road networks and wastewater systems in Hungary
> 
> The Cohesion Fund is investing €218.5 million in two projects in Hungary. *€203.5 million will finance the construction of a section of the M8 expressway in the country, which will contribute to better connecting Hungary and Graz, in Austria.* €15 million will help improve the wastewater collection systems in Budapest and the city of Budaors. Commissioner for Regional Policy Corina Creţu said: “These two Cohesion Policy projects clearly show the added value of the EU in Hungary. With major investments in road and water infrastructure, the EU is actively working to boost regional development and growth in the country, while improving the citizens' everyday lives." *The M8 expressway project will better link the Hungarian Vas region with the Austrian state of Burgenland. It will contribute to completing the core Trans-European Transport Network. The road should be completed in 2021.* Then, some 33,000 people will benefit from an improved wastewater system in Budapest and Budaors, with 1,410 homes newly connected to the network. This project, in which the EU already invested €61 million in the previous EU budget period, should be operational in June 2020. For the period 2014-2020, the EU is investing €25 billion worth of European Structural and Investment Funds in the country, i.e. an average of €2,532 per Hungarian over the 7-year period.


Which section are they talking about?


----------



## JackFrost

M8: AT/HU border (Szentgotthard) – Körmend-North 29km (March 2018 to Early 2021) [1st c/w] – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

^^ Ok, makes sense. It would also create a nice west-east link in combination with M9.

It was funny though. I wrote about M8/M9 here and just some minutes later I found this news when searching for general road construction info in German media :lol:


----------



## Aladar

My alternative plan is to connect the M60 motorway to M9 expressway:


----------



## sponge_bob

Aladar said:


> My alternative plan


Your 'plan' does not provide redundancy for the M0 if there is a problem with it.


----------



## JackFrost

Meanwhile the government fixed the date when construction works on the last piece of M6 shall begin: March 2020.


https://m.pecsiujsag.hu/pecs/hir/he...ik-a-sztrada-epitese-boly-es-ivandarda-kozott

This will be built. Yes, they scrapped the last interchange at Ivandarda. Last exit will be at km 205.


----------



## szutyok

mapman:cz said:


> Dear hungarian colleagues, is there any news on reconstruction/six-laning of M1 from BP to Tata? Traffic is heavy and right lane seems like it already reached its lifetime ...


A total of 43 kms is scheduled to be reconstructed this year. First phase of reconstruction begins March 18 between exit 54 (Harkályos Pihenőhely) and exit 61 (Tatabánya-Újváros). Planned finish date for this phase is end of June.


----------



## JackFrost

Plans for M49. There are talks already on-going with the Romanian side to fixate the border crossing.



Aladar said:


> https://mateszalkaleaks.blog.hu/2018/05/27/itt_az_m49-es_gyorsforgalmi_ut_tervezett_utvonala


----------



## tfd543

bogdymol said:


> Yes, they started that section already. O have seen some drone pics on the facebook page of Asociatia Proinfrastuctura. It’s in an early construction stage, just removing the topsoil, but the good news is they started.




Have a link? Thanks.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Here you are:


----------



## JackFrost

Good news.


----------



## tfd543

Reposting to target hungarians: 

Just for the sake of curiosity, is it possible to call the border police in a given checkpoint place to know the waiting time ? Im specifically interested in the hungarian ones to get more accurate data than they Provide on the website.


----------



## tfd543

I recently Came across a Facebook group exhanging waiting times based on their own observations. Great initiative !!


----------



## bogdymol

On M1 after entering Hungary from Austria they built a full-time weight control for lorries. The weird part is that they also introduced different speed limits for different lanes:









Picture taken here.

The question is, if the motorway is empty, can I drive in the left lane with 110 km/h?


On Budapest ring road, M0, there are major refurbishing works going on, so there are sections where the entire traffic is moved to just one carriageway on a narrow 2+2 setup. This works fine on a Sunday like today, but causes major congestion during busy times. The speed limit is reduced to 60 km/h, but I have noticed that every time I drive there nobody respects it if the traffic allows for higher speeds. Today for example everybody was driving around 100 - 110 km/h in that area.

Also, the entrance on M15 from M1 was closed today, due to the works on M15:










There weren't any works on the right lane, nor on the slip road itself, but only on the top of the slip road, where it connects to M15. However, the speed limit was reduced on M1 to 60 km/h. When there are such absurd low speed limits, it's no wonder that everybody was doing 120 km/h there today...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it only a weigh station or are they also inspecting trucks for driving hours and mechanical defects?


----------



## tfd543

*[H] Hungary | road infrastructure • Magyar utak*

What specific section of M0 is being overhauled now? M5 to M6 ?


----------



## JackFrost

tfd543 said:


> What specific section of M0 is being overhauled now? M5 to M6 ?


M6 to road 51 to be precise.


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> The speed limit is reduced to 60 km/h, but I have noticed that every time I drive there nobody respects it if the traffic allows for higher speeds. Today for example everybody was driving around 100 - 110 km/h in that area.
> 
> There weren't any works on the right lane, nor on the slip road itself, but only on the top of the slip road, where it connects to M15. However, the speed limit was reduced on M1 to 60 km/h. When there are such absurd low speed limits, it's no wonder that everybody was doing 120 km/h there today...


Yes, you are right, nobody gives a crap about 60-80 km/h in construction zones. On the other hand, the speed limits there are not really enforced, but if something happens, you have a serious problem.


----------



## JackFrost

Plannings for construction works for turning Veszprém bypass into 2x2 are on-going. The first 8 kms should be finished until the end of 2022.










https://nif.hu/projektek/2019/03/8-...em-megvalositasa-liter-es-furedi-csomopontok/


----------



## Verso

^ Part of M8?


----------



## JackFrost

Its not decided yet. I guess, it would make the most sense to merge M8 and road 8 somewhere around road 73. In this case, we would have a toll-free road through Veszprém to Herend on road 8 and 8313, only missing a few kilometers east or Márkó.


----------



## Nordic20T

JackFrost said:


> Yes, you are right, nobody gives a crap about 60-80 km/h in construction zones. On the other hand, the speed limits there are not really enforced, but if something happens, you have a serious problem.



For the last two times I was in Hungary I tried to respect the speed limit of 60km/h. I don't need to tell you, that I almost got killed by the drivers behind me... So normally I ended up driving 68-70km/h. 



Btw. I will be there for eight days starting tomorrow. So if there's congestion on M0, you know who's responsible... :lol:


----------



## zsimi80

M85 U/C gallery

https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/20...nkakkal-halad-az-m85-os-epitkezese-kepgaleria


----------



## JackFrost

According to below interview with some secretary of the state, the goverment has decided to widen roads 13 and 81 to 2x2. 

http://propeller.hu/itthon/3411358-mosoczi-laszlo-harom-even-belul-kiepul-szombathely-kormend


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> According to below interview with some secretary of the state, the goverment has decided to widen roads 13 and 81 to 2x2.
> 
> http://propeller.hu/itthon/3411358-mosoczi-laszlo-harom-even-belul-kiepul-szombathely-kormend


What does 2x2 mean, an at-grade dual carriageway or a grade-separated expressway or motorway?

It's also reported about the "Szombathely-Körmend-Zalaegerszeg-M7" motorway:


> Elmondta, hogy elkezdődött a kivitelezés az M86-os autóút Körmend és Szombathely közötti szakaszán, megépül az M76-os autóút Zalaegerszeg és Körmend közötti szakasza, de hamarosan indulhat a 8-as főút négy nyomsávúsítása a litéri és a füredi csomópont között is, valamint Veszprémben is megépül a 8-as és a 82-es főutak összekötő szakasza.


If I got it right (Google Translate), he says that the M86 Szombathely-Körmend is already under construction? True? If so, when have works begun and what's the deadline? Would be this (~20km):



Falusi said:


>


----------



## JackFrost

For now, its only about building a second carriageway between Komárom and Székesfehérvár via Kisbér. I have no more info. But there is no mentioning of the stretch between Győr and Kisbér.

But lets not forget that they are in campaigning mode right now. So hopefully we can come back to this topic in a few months with more details. No road is being constructed right now between Szombathely and Körmend. 

Meanwhile they changed the plans slightly for that road. It looks like this currently:










This is a more intelligent approach if they want to connect it with M86 at some point. Hopefully they will not scrap the interchange at Sorokpolány though.


----------



## JackFrost

A question to the experts here: what do you think how much time would it take to build a third lane on M0, where the space for it has already been reserved next to the median. For example here:

https://www.google.com/maps/@47.430...4!1sxx1XSNFk9AKOth-sSA2lcQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Doesnt look like much work, does it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It depends if the other lanes need rebuilding, and if you do the widening in asphalt or concrete. 

In case of asphalt, a similar widening in the Netherlands was done in just a few weekends with asphalt. It will take more time if you use concrete and / or bridges need reconstruction. 

Using both asphalt and concrete in the same carriageway is uncommon but not entirely unheard of. For example German A3 at Cologne has two right lanes in concrete and two left lanes in asphalt. But there is often a case to resurface the other lanes as well to have the entire carriageway in the same condition.


----------



## JackFrost

Thanks Chris. I think M0 between M5-M4 will carry a lot of traffic on its 2x2 alignment when putting M4 into service this summer.


----------



## Aladar

*A drone video from the building M30 motorway [Miksolc-Szikszó] section:*


----------



## bzbox

Hi, I have a question about M0, are there still heavy congestions from Törökbálint to Duna bridge?

In that case, is taking a detour via exit Tárnok on M7 - road 7 - road 6 and rejoining M0 right before the Duna bridge a good alternative?


----------



## Aladar

*M2 expressway - U/C*:cheers:


There will be concrete barrier between M0 and Göd section.


----------



## satanism

bzbox said:


> Hi, I have a question about M0, are there still heavy congestions from Törökbálint to Duna bridge?
> 
> In that case, is taking a detour via exit Tárnok on M7 - road 7 - road 6 and rejoining M0 right before the Duna bridge a good alternative?


 Yes. Roughly 1.5h last Wednesday afternoon. The on-ramp of the detour you suggest was also quite congested, not sure how far backwards this goes.


----------



## bogdymol

There is a brand new bypass road for the small village of Nagylak, at the border with Romania. It is not completed yet, looks like only the road markings are missing. Some pictures I took today, after crossing the border from Romania:

Right after the control booths there's a new roundabout:










The new bypass road (not yet opened) will go through one old border control booth used in the past for checking the lorries:










After the roundabout, on the old road 43:



















North of Nagylak, where the old road meets with the new one:










The new bypass road will be fully lit at night. Uncommon in Hungary, but I guess the close proximity of the border is the reason:










The recently refurbished local road connecting Nagylak to M43 motorway:










All good with it, but it has 60 km/h speed limit in 2 places, although there seems to be no reason for that:


----------



## zsimi80

*M4 under construction between Üllő and Albertirsa, article with pics*











More: https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/20...ik-a-burkolatepites-az-m4-es-ulloi-tersegeben


----------



## satanism

This stretch will be such a breath of fresh air for M5


----------



## bikeee

M70 is finisched?


----------



## italystf

bikeee said:


> M70 is finisched?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128577980&postcount=15
According to this post it should open this fall.


----------



## celevac

italystf said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128577980&postcount=15
> According to this post it should open this fall.



I drove there last week and it looked quite advanced in the eastern part, less so towards the western part approaching Tornyiszentmiklos. Traffic runs on 1 lane in each direction with 60 km/h speed limited on the southern side of the road (direction Budapest), the other side (direction Slovenia) is being constructed right now, some of it already paved, other parts still gravel. 



This fall should definitely work out from what I could see. There was even some limited construction activity on the day I went, which was May 1st (!), something I found really impressive.


----------



## SeanT

Hungary wants to make a dirrect connection between M1 and future M8.
Road 13, 81 and 63 will be widened to 2x2 (expressway?) This solution could ease some of the pressure around Bp.


----------



## tfd543

How far is the project?


----------



## SeanT

tfd543 said:


> How far is the project?


Planning


----------



## SeanT

SeanT said:


> Planning



toss app


----------



## Attus

Actually it's an excuse for the government for not to widen M1. The responsible deputy minister said: if this half ring will be built and international transit traffic will not use M0 and the critical sections of M1 any more, widening M1 will no more needed.


----------



## JackFrost

Dismantling Rajka border facility.


















Facebook/NIF


----------



## sponge_bob

Attus said:


> Actually it's an excuse for the government for not to widen M1. The responsible deputy minister said: if this half ring will be built and international transit traffic will not use M0 and the critical sections of M1 any more, widening M1 will no more needed.


Anything that realistically provides redundancy for the M0 by taking trucks way round Budapest is most welcome to all of Southern Europe. Is this a partial M8 to the south and a 'new' direct road to the M1 from this partial M8?


----------



## Corvinus

Eulanthe said:


> At least in Poland, there's unofficially 20km/h tolerance for speeding on motorways. Above 160km/h seems to be the point where you'll be stopped, which seems fair.


That's pretty generous in comparison with most other countries (European and other). 
In Hungary, the automatic safety cameras ("Véda") introduced few years ago across the country will also have some margin. On the motorways, I have seen domestic-registered vehicles passing them at 140 km/h. Does anyone have precise information on the exact margins?


----------



## szutyok

On all speed radars (mobile and fixed as well) there's a 3km/h tolerance if the speed limit is below 100km/h and 3% tolerance if the speed limit is above 100km/h. 

For automated speed cameras (Véda) that send the check directly to the owner of the car the tolerance is a lot higher though. On highways it's typically ~20% higher than the speed limit. (155 for 130 speed limit, 134 for 110 speed limit.) 

That doesn't mean you can do 150 on a highway though. Even though you'll not get an automated fine, a police car can still stop you and fine you on the spot.


----------



## Corvinus

Does anyone have information on what (if any) foreign countries they mail traffic fines to, for infractions registered by the automatic safety cameras ("Véda")?


----------



## richie_ke

I got a "greeting" of value 30000ft for speeding over the Hungarian highway (M3)
.. and the speed recorded in the photo is 155km/h

but it probably wasn't "Veda" because there is no fixed measurement on 106 kilometers

according to my information, fixed measurements "tolerate" (that is, do not send automatically "greetings" abroad) to exceed 15kmh above 130 .. thus up to 145kmh it is "safe" (maybe even +3% tolerance)


----------



## zsimi80

*M15*

Credit for Csezarro.




Csezarro said:


> Az M15 felé jártam a hétvégén, hoztam nektek pár képet. Hazaúton készültek, így Mosonmagyaróvártól a határ felé haladunk idörendben. Jól halad az építés, M1-röl felhajtva már az új pályán lehet haladni a határ felé. Innen jó 10 km-en az új pályán halad a forgalom, a régi pályán marják a kopóréteget, de úgy 5 km-en már aszfaltoztak is, talán még a kopóréteg hiányzik. A felújításnál lényegében csak a felsö réteget marják le és aszfaltoznak újra, hidaknál van kicsit jobban megbontva a pálya. A határ elött az utolsó 5 km-en a régi pályán halad a forgalom (rengeteg a kátyú), az új pálya mellette lényegében kész, felfestés is megvan, a forgalomtechnikai elemek hiányoznak (táblázás). Múlt csütörtökön a töltést humuszolták. A rajkai csomópont is jól áll, le és felhajtó a határ felé tartó oldalon kész (amennyire autóbol meg tudtam ítélni), felfestve, a csomópont után aszvaltozva, de felfestés még nincs. Itt visszaterelik a határ felé menö forgalmat. A határépületek eltüntek, de az út nincs jó állapotban. Remélem itt is felújítják majd. Szlovák oldalon a határ áll, nekik nem szóltak, hogy akadálymentes lesz a határátmenet :lol:
> 
> Alább a képek:
> 
> Felhajtás az M1-röl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ez már az új pályaoldal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itt megy vissza a szembeforgalom a régi oldalra, aztán fel az M1-re.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itt már aszfaltoztak a régi oldalon. (A felmart részekröl nincs kép)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vissza a régi oldalra, háttérben az új pálya látszik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajka lehajtó.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugyanaz kicsit közelebbröl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajka csomópont után közvetlenül. Itt még nincs felfestés.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irány a határ, vissza a másik oldalra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itt valami eltünt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itt voltak a határör bódék.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ez már Szlovákia


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Thank you for the pics!


----------



## satanism

Wow, they are really taking it slow there. Took longer to double this thing than to build some other stretches from scratch....


----------



## Verso

And M70:










Many more pics here.


----------



## Nimróad

Verso said:


> And M70:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many more pics here.


I have pictures too, but I shot them while zooming (I stand on the bridge), so it uploads in bad quality and too big size.


----------



## JackFrost

satanism said:


> Wow, they are really taking it slow there. Took longer to double this thing than to build some other stretches from scratch....


Almost 5 years ago, they built 12 kms of M3 in 1,5 years (from March 2013 to October 2014, if I remember correctly).


----------



## tfd543

Addressing HU travelers, Horgos 2 and Asotthalom borders will have prolonged opening time to 22:00 instead of 19:00 between 22 and 29th of July.
Its going to be a hell anyway.


----------



## warrior111

Do anyone know how the situation at border crossing Tompa-Kelenija is?


----------



## tfd543

It varies a lot during the day, but you can Follow it at Police.hu.


----------



## Eulanthe

satanism said:


> Wow, they are really taking it slow there. Took longer to double this thing than to build some other stretches from scratch....


I'm shocked that they've demolished the Rajka motorway border crossing structure. I was sure that wasn't going to be demolished.


----------



## JackFrost

Sorry to bother you again with this guys. But I think they are running for some Guiness World record in Romania for the worlds dumbest hauler...










More pictures here: http://www.police.hu/hu/hirek-es-in...ozlekedesrendeszet/szabalytalanul-vontatott#5


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I assume that this transport was traveling from Western Europe, and traveled through Germany and Austria ... How is it possible that no one stopped it there?!
After all, the width of this transport set is cca. 3 meters ... it is already oversized transport


----------



## tfd543

Eulanthe said:


> I'm shocked that they've demolished the Rajka motorway border crossing structure. I was sure that wasn't going to be demolished.




Freedom to all people, death to all controls!

May it never be built again lol.


----------



## JackFrost

Say goodbye to M1 until 2021. Refurbishing works on 71 km will start on Aug 6 between Budapest and Tata.

https://index.hu/kulfold/2019/08/02/71_kilometeren_ujul_meg_az_m1-es/


----------



## tfd543

JackFrost said:


> Say goodbye to M1 until 2021. Refurbishing works on 71 km will start on Aug 6 between Budapest and Tata.
> 
> 
> 
> https://index.hu/kulfold/2019/08/02/71_kilometeren_ujul_meg_az_m1-es/




Well its time. The article says November 2020 for completion?!


----------



## bogdymol

What about widening this section to 3 lanes per direction? I often drive on it when it is at max capacity, with lane 1 full of trucks and lane 2 full of cars.


----------



## zsimi80

*Road 67*

Credits for Aladar. Click for video.



Aladar said:


> *Végigmentünk a kétszer kétsávos 67-es úton - videó*:cheers:
> 
> 
> http://kaposvarmost.hu/videok/kapos...gigmentunk-a-ketszer-ketsavos-67-es-uton.html
> 
> A videón látszik, hogy többször csökkentjük a sebességet, mert jórészt még forgalomtól elzárt úton autóztunk, így munkagépeket és munkásokat is kellett kerülgetnünk. Sok helyen már a forgalomtechnikai eszközöket (táblák, terelők) is felszerelték, máshol még a felfestéseket és az árokrendezéseket végzik.
> 
> Volt olyan rész is, ahol át kellett mennünk a majdani szembejövő oldalra, mert éppen utunkat állta egy hatalmas gép. Mindössze egyetlen helyen, a mernyeszentmiklósi körforgalomtól Mernye északi részéig tartó szakaszon haladtunk a "valódi" forgalommal. Lehajtanunk Somogyaszaló előtt kellett, mert a települést elkerülő, a Deseda és Magyaregres között elhaladó részt még akkor aszfaltozták. Az új 67-es útból hamarosan átadnak egy nagyobb darabkát - várhatóan azt, amin éppen végigjöttünk - a teljes, Kaposfüred-Látrány közötti 33 kilométeres szakasz még ebben az évben elkészül. A kétszer kétsávos főút használata ingyenes lesz.


----------



## JackFrost

Road 21 from M3 to Salgótarján (road 22).


----------



## roaddor

JackFrost said:


> Road 21 from M3 to Salgótarján (road 22).


In some sections 110km/h the speed limit.


----------



## JackFrost

Actually its mostly 110 km/h. It has 

70-90 km/h sections around at-grade intersections and one curve, 
50 km/h in Bátonyterenye as the road passes through, 
and 40 km/h at the roundabouts. 

Nevertheless, a very good ride. I liked it.


----------



## JackFrost

M2 expressway opens for traffic tomorrow afternoon, according to NIF.

https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/pos...vCMVFTaq7t2PMdiVvgLCu81UoQZx8AIz8rg&__tn__=-R


----------



## JackFrost

And what about Road 67, you might wonder...
Well, there indeed have been an inauguration today...

They opened awesome 6,9 kms out of 33,2. The rest remains 2x1 or unfinished until December.

Elections soon, you know...


----------



## Aladar

*Road 21 - 2x2 lanes between Pásztó and Bátonyterenye*:cheers:


Yesterday, I also took some photos about this section.


----------



## JackFrost

M2 is full profile now between M0 and Vác-south. :banana: 










https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/20...k-a-negysavos-gyorsforgalmi-utnak-az-atadasat


----------



## Verso

^^ Is it now officially a motorway or still an expressway?


----------



## Corvinus

Verso said:


> ^^ Is it now officially a motorway or still an expressway?


The article definitely says expressway ("autóút" being the legal term, and "gyorsforgalmi út" [literally: "fast-traffic road"] a more generic and colloquial one; both used in article). It makes no mention of a (planned) later upgrade to a motorway. 

The new 2x2 stretch is 19.6 km long. Between M0 and the Dunakeszi-Fót junction, a 80 km/h limit applies, from there to Vác the limit is 110 km/h.


----------



## prangar

JackFrost said:


> Actually its mostly 110 km/h. It has
> 
> 70-90 km/h sections around at-grade intersections and one curve,
> 50 km/h in Bátonyterenye as the road passes through,
> and 40 km/h at the roundabouts.
> 
> Nevertheless, a very good ride. I liked it.


Where are the at-grade junctions without roundabout on Road 21?
Are there plans for building bypasses ("elkerülő") for Bátonyterenye and Salgótarján and extending the 2x2 lane section to the Slovakian border?


----------



## JackFrost

^^Here is one for example:

https://www.google.com/maps/@47.723...4!1skatUeZyCetqH5OdLJXguWQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

No plans for Bátonyterenye, but there are plans for a 2x1 bypass of Salgótarján to the SK border. But I wouldnt count on it that it gets built soon, since it requires tunnels and bridges, and AADT is not that high.


----------



## JackFrost

62 kms of M44 opened today for traffic between Tiszakürt and Kondoros. 
With this road all counties have at least one expressway or motorway except Nográd county (where road 21 runs). 
The next 18 kms to Békéscsaba should open end of next year.










https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/2019/10/m44-uj-megyek-kaptak-gyorforgalmi-elerest


----------



## JackFrost

So according to what we know now, it's only M4 and M70 left for this year.


----------



## JackFrost

^^
M44


----------



## Aladar

*Within one day - 2x road inauguration*:cheers:

*Road 338 - Nyíregyháza west bypass - 3rd phase is also opened*


Source: https://www.nyiregyhaza.hu/post/ata...hosszan-jarhato-a-nyugati-elkerulo-2019-10-02


----------



## zsimi80

One of the most boring roads of Hungary imho 
New M44:




Peter_601 said:


> Youtube-ra már került fel videó nem rég, hátha segít a tervezésben hol vannak az érdekes helyek. Szerintem neked jobb minőségű és részletesebb képeid lesznek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ami elsőre feltűnt, hogy nem gyorsforgalmi csomópontban vannak az átadott autóúti szakasz végpontjai, hanem ideiglenes körforgalommal és terelőúttal oldották meg. Nekem fura és nem értem, miért ilyen hosszúak a félpályás szakaszok az átvezetések előtt, amikor a másik pálya láthatóan alkalmas lenne korábbi felhajtásra is. Szerintem ezen még kellene javítani 2021 előtt. Másrészt tetszik a padka kialakítása, hogy szélesebbre vették a burkolt részt. Ha a teljes padka nem is burkolt, mint az M2-nél, de stabilabbnak látszik mint az M85, M86 és az új M4 esetében a zúzottköves megoldás, majdnem egyből a vonal mellett.


----------



## Schule04

Some pictures of the M44 on the day it opened:

On the old 44 road at Tiszakürt:









The beginning and end of the new motorway are single lane, even though the opposite side is also finished.









Entering the full profile.


















The new Körös bridge. The road surface here is pretty rough.









None of the bridges over the new road have pillars in the middle.









Some local politicians or engineers were inspecting the service area at Szarvas. They noted that the drinking water wasn't signed as that and that the toilets were still closed. A gas station will be built here in the future but for not this is a simple rest area.









Szarvas interchange. All the digital displays were displaying "Welcome to the M44 road".



























The end of the road at Kondoros


----------



## Schule04

And now other random pictures I took in Hungary some days ago:

The end point of the M44 is built at Békéscsaba, currently there's a small temporary roundabout for the 44 and 47 roads:




































And now for something different, this is what the M1 looks like. This is a total nightmare to drive on at night and gave me my first migraine with aura.
The right edge of the road is completely unmarked and getting narrower and wider at every interchange, and the traffic in the opposite direction is blinding.









This is ridiculous









Hegyeshalom border crossing, the Las Vegas of Hungary hno:









All open vignette boots look identical now


----------



## nbcee

Schule04 said:


> This is ridiculous


You haven't seen this before? :dunno:


----------



## tfd543

Yea GM has a nasty design since one year or so. What about the access road to Rastina and Rabe border crossings. They are still not drawn.


----------



## Schule04

sponge_bob said:


> The M44 is part motorway with proper tarred hard shoulders, part gravel shoulders and part no shoulders at all....not even gravel...is it not???


The new M44 is the same road type as the M51. No shoulders at all.
Funnily the 44 between Békéscsaba and Gyula has hard shoulders and could even be signed as a motorway, but is a normal national road...


----------



## Nimróad

Schule04 said:


> The new M44 is the same road type as the M51. No shoulders at all.
> Funnily the 44 between Békéscsaba and Gyula has hard shoulders and could even be signed as a motorway, but is a normal national road...


It is a widened main road without free alternative (#1) and no grade-separated crosses (#2). There needed a new main road, a renovation, and rebuilding all the intersections to open an Expressway Békéscsaba-Gyula.
Not the Hard shoulder depending on where will be a tolled or free road.
Hungarian road construction's trying to save money with no building shoulder and tighter lanes. But I think the resources would be enough to build full profile... 
Sometimes they build it with a lean shoulder lane, sometimes short section has hard shoulders... For example the M4 will have Expressway and Motorway section with many kind of shoulder varieties you can image. Very irregular.


----------



## Nimróad

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't understand why Google Maps uses this layout. It's almost impossible to see which roads are motorways and which are not, and most map features have colors that are very near to each other. The contrast is ridiculously bad. I almost get a headache by looking at Google Maps.


Several years ago Google Maps used Light Blue color for Expressways,
And Dark Blue to Motorways. I liked it alot, it was much distinguishable and eye-friendly. Sad they changed both the orange, and the blue colors to a (you said) headache.


----------



## JackFrost

Finally measures have been taken against reckless Romanian drivers!



elbong said:


> https://index.hu/belfold/2019/11/13/roman_ketnyelvu_plakat_horrorkaravan_figyelmeztetes/


Translation: _This is forbidden._


----------



## cinxxx

^^Unfortunately it's grammatically incorrect  :lol:
Should be "interzis", not female "interzisă", also you can leave the verb "este" out, "strict interzis" is more than enough.


----------



## JackFrost

This dude received a fine of almost 7000 EUR for his actions. Now complainig on facebook about HU authorities...










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2474845269299779&set=a.116314535152876&type=3&theater


----------



## nbcee

2.2 M HUF is the maximum fine for companies (800 K for individuals) in the case of multiple offenses, to my knowledge 



> A bírság mértéke az egyes szabályszegések miatt megállapított bírságok összege, amely azonban nem haladhatja meg a megállapított legsúlyosabb szabályszegés miatt kiszabható bírság háromszorosát, de legfeljebb a 2 200 000 forintot, járművezető esetén a másfélszeresét, de legfeljebb a 800 000 forintot.


https://net.jogtar.hu/jogszabaly?docid=a0900156.kor

If you don't have a transport licence, that can automatically be 600K alone (depending on the type, the exact violation, etc)


----------



## nabludatel50

I have not seen less than romanian drivers ... and in Bulgaria they are like that - Fitipaldi without a brain


----------



## Qtya

*Békéscsaba expressway connection - progress report*

Total length of future M44 between Békéscsaba and Kecskemét is ~ 111 km of which ~95 km is completed, u/c, or tendered for construction:

Kecskemét - Szentkirály: design phase
Szentkirály - Lakitelek: 4,9 - tendered for construction (contract expected to be signed before yearend, and should be finished in 2023)
Lakitelek - Tiszakürt: 9,9 km - u/c (expected to be completed in Aug 2021)
Tiszakürt - Kondoros: 62 km - completed
Kondoros - Békéscsaba: 17,6 km - u/c (readiness rate: ~60%, before schedule and expected to be completed before the Jan 2021 deadline)

Construction pix from the Kondoros - Békéscsaba section:





































Source: https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/20...uxNHhsHNfAmbyomC7q0UJcaQJzgfXIloTnJNajFNzejx8


----------



## Qtya

U/C border bridge at Komárom(HU)/Komárno(SK):


----------



## Qtya

M70 is expected to be inaugurated before the end of the year: https://nif.hu/2019/11/magasabb-erosebb-arvizvedelmi-toltes-epult-az-m70-autout-menten/


----------



## keber

Why roundabout at the end? It is still a significant road further east and there is even underpass right after this point?
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/46.69508/21.06090


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think it's the best solution for a temporary end. But since it's currently not planned* to extend M44 further east, it might be a long-term temporary end.

*No planning activity right now.


----------



## JackFrost

The big mysteries of Hungarian road development...

They should have included that ~8 kms of widening the Békéscsaba bypass in this project. After the bypass, road 44 is 2x2 all the way to Gyula.


----------



## MichiH

Qtya said:


> Kecskemét - Szentkirály: design phase


I think that the first kms east of M5 will be dedicated as M8 (one day). Is there any info about the estimated constrution periods for M8 and M44? Is it possible that M44 might be built and opened without the M8 extension to M5 or is it very likely that both will be open at once? Or is it even likely that M8 might be opened first? 



Qtya said:


> Szentkirály - Lakitelek: 4,9 - tendered for construction (contract expected to be signed before yearend, and should be finished in 2023)
> Lakitelek - Tiszakürt: 9,9 km - u/c (expected to be completed in Aug 2021)


9.9km seems to be the length of the lot. The distance between the current M44 end and the future Lakitelek interchange is about 9km only. That's what should be opened in 2021. The few hundreds of meters west the exit can only being put into service together with the next section. Then, likely another about 6km of M44 could be opened.


----------



## keber

MichiH said:


> ^^ I think it's the best solution for a temporary end.


Really? 
It ends right here:
https://www.google.com/maps/@46.6944799,21.0586294,835m/data=!3m1!1e3
So they will change a perfectly safe two-level interchange that has very good pavement 
with a roundabout.


----------



## MichiH

^^ But road 47 to the south must also be connected. It might be more difficult (and expensive) to do this grade-separated. Again, I think it's enough for a TEMPORARY solution. I drove there in September (well, it was Saturday morning) and it looked fine to me. They also had to build a temporary road to bypass the construction site.

I think (don't know) that the next lot might contain a grade-separated iinerchange with road 47 north.


----------



## devo

The grade separation was already in place and will with this new solution be rendered pointless. To be clear, the M44-44-47 connection could have been done with a roundabout/junction south of the interchange, this would have allowed all movements and kept the grade separation. 
I thought Norway was the only country removing grade separated junctions.


----------



## Schule04

Graveyard from the 5th to 6th century found during construction of the M44 near Tiszaug:
https://www.origo.hu/tudomany/20191...reszletet-tartak-fel-tiszaug-hataraban-1.html


----------



## tfd543

How is the m15 going? They should open it in March 2020 right?


----------



## JackFrost

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> IMO, no any connection with Slovakia by alt least 2x2 motorway is a shame...
> Fortunately, this will change soon...


I agree. However, with M2 and especially with road 21 the situation improved significantly already.



tfd543 said:


> How is the m15 going? They should open it in March 2020 right?


They will.


----------



## Nimróad

DEL


----------



## Nimróad

Average motorway sign - One more image from M70

https://www.google.com/amp/s/infostart.hu/gazdasag/2019/12/13/autopalyan-budapesttol-a-szloven-tengerig-elkeszult-az-m70-es-bovitese/amp


----------



## Verso

JackFrost said:


> M70 is now 2x2. :banana:


Nice, now there's a continuous motorway between Budapest and Slovenia. :cheers: But why did they open it on Friday the 13th? :shifty:


----------



## Nimróad

From the same article:

"Hasonló beruházást képvisel az M15-ös gyorsforgalmi út négysávosítása, amelyet a jövő héten adnak át."

Not March 2020, but Next week.
M15 and M70 are two brothers,
One can't go without the another.
Merry Christmas.

Another Transdanubian news: Announced the planning phase for road variations, junctions of M76 Körmend-Zalaegerszeg section now. Deadline 15 months. We are waiting for them.
Credit to Aladár:
https://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:592010-2019:TEXT:HU:HTML


----------



## Verso

^^ M15 and M70 are both short spurs to the Slov**ias.


----------



## Nimróad

Turn your head left, here comes the neverending northwestern part of M0 (plan).
It is a bit embarrassment to sit on such tunnels for decades in Hungary... Should be done for a while with the Western ring. Not to mention M4, would be better if it has motorway standards* rather than an expressway (Pest county section coming in January-February). 

*: M4 from M35 junction will be motorway.



Aladar said:


> *M0É szakasza*:cheers:
> 
> 
> https://nif.hu/projektek/2019/12/pilisborosjeno-ipartelep-bekotes-elokeszitese/


----------



## MichiH

Verso said:


> But why did they open it on Friday the 13th? :shifty:


hno: Because road safety is more than being superstitious

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_the_13th

It's Friday 17th in Italy, Tuesday 13th in Spain,... And in other cultures, Friday 13th is positive!


----------



## Qtya

Credit to Aladar, M70 was inaugurated yesterday:




Aladar said:


> *ÁTADTÁK AZ M70 AUTÓPÁLYA LETENYE-TORNYISZENTMIKLÓS KÖZÖTTI SZAKASZÁT*:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nif.hu/2019/12/atadtak-az-m70-autopalya-letenye-tornyiszentmiklos-kozotti-szakaszat/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Képek forrása: https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/20...lat-atadtak-az-m70-es-uj-negysavos-szakaszait


----------



## SRC_100

Any future plans to pull M2 to the border crossing of Parassapuszta/Šahy?


----------



## MichiH

^^ yes



Nimróad said:


> Planned upcoming sections (by name):
> M0: Northwest (11 - M10) [8,1 km], West (M10 - M1).
> M2: Vác - Hont [41,4 km].
> M3: Vásárosnamény - Beregdaróc.
> M4: Törökszentmiklós (W) - Berettyóújfalu (M35xM4).
> M6: Bóly - Ivándárda [20,5 km].
> M8: Balatonfőkajár (M7) - Dunaújváros (M6), Dunavecse - Kecskemét (M5), Kecskemét (M5) - Szolnok (M4) [All of them ~117 km].
> M9: Kaposvár (E) - Szekszárd (M6).
> M10: Üröm / Solymár (M0) - Esztergom.
> M34: Vásárosnamény (M3) - Záhony [39,3 km].
> M47: Berettyóújfalu (M35xM4) - Szeged (M43) [160 km].
> M49: Vaja (M3) - Csenger.
> M60: Pécs (SW) - Szigetvár.
> M76: Zalaegerszeg (N) - Keszthely-Fenékpuszta [30 km], Körmend (M8) - Zalaegerszeg (N).
> M83: Győr (M1) - Pápa.
> M85: Fertőrákos - Ausztria [5,3 km].
> M86: Csorna (N) - Levél (M15).
> M87: Szombathely - Kőszeg.
> M100: Esztergom - Bicske (M1).


----------



## Verso

MichiH said:


> hno: Because road safety is more than being superstitious
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_the_13th
> 
> It's Friday 17th in Italy, Tuesday 13th in Spain,... And in other cultures, Friday 13th is positive!


And in Hungary?


----------



## Nimróad

Verso said:


> And in Hungary?


Jason is dead by my Pörkölt actually. ^^ 

Seriously, this is just a belief from Bible which has religious background of crucifixion and execution, about the quantity of crop and luck. And witches...


----------



## Corvinus

Nimróad said:


> Average motorway sign - One more image from M70
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/infostart.hu/gazdasag/2019/12/13/autopalyan-budapesttol-a-szloven-tengerig-elkeszult-az-m70-es-bovitese/amp


From the article 


> Az ITM vezetője közölte, jelenleg nagyjából 1200 kilométernyi gyorsforgalmi út, autópálya és autóút készül, vagy újul meg, például Zalában az M76-os autópályának az építése zajlik , amely a balatonszentgyörgyi M7-es autópályalejáratot köti össze Zalaegerszeggel. És minden beruházás annak megfelelően áll, ahogyan a projekt kívánja – tette hozzá.
> 
> A kormány által jóváhagyott útprogram keretében – 2024-ig – mintegy 3200 milliárd forintból bővül a magyar úthálózat.


"The leader of ITM stated that currently, more or less 1200 km of fast-traffic roads, motorways and expressways are under construction or renovation, for example in Zala county the building of M76 is ongoing which will link M7 at its Balatonszentgyörgy exit with Zalaegerszeg. Each of the investments suits the requirements by the project, he added.

In the frame of the road program approved by the government, until 2024 the Hungarian road network will be extended using 3200 billion HUF." 

(1 EUR ~ 330 HUF, the given figure thus about 9.5 bil EUR)


----------



## Verso

^^ 1,200 km U/C or renovation? This is a mistake, right?


----------



## Corvinus

I suspect that "currently" refers to the whole extent of the approved program running through 2024, not just the ongoing works at this very moment. 

After all, for almost 10 billion euros invested, there must be something in return ...


----------



## Verso

^ Ok, although it's still a lot for 4 years.


----------



## Nimróad

The renovation including M2, M15, and M70 upgrades,
The works on M1, and corrections of other motorways.
But it is only (or not even) reach the quartier of the 1200 km.
Many projects will starts soon which is not included yet in MichiH's list. That's a dose of expressways / motorways right now. 
More or less, the list what I made some time ago.


----------



## MichiH

Nimróad said:


> The works on M1, and corrections of other motorways.


Corrections = 2x3 widenings?



Nimróad said:


> Many projects will starts soon which is not included yet in MichiH's list.


Do you mean my list of u/c projects?



Nimróad said:


> That's a dose of expressways / motorways right now.
> More or less, the list what I made some time ago.


I think that you mean the list that I've posted yesterday. M0...M100. I doubt that all these projects will be started by 2024 - nor completed by 2024!


----------



## Nimróad

Renovation, not widening as far as I know.

Yes, my list. All that planned and God knows which one pops up at the moment for get a go.
By 2024, is imaginable easily that all of the list will be U/C or design/tender. 

It doesn't meaning completion, but tender, works and price. However, ~2000 km predicted until end of 2022. The actual network is 1600 km.


----------



## JackFrost

M15 is also 2x2 now. It's the first complete motorway connection between Hungary and Slovakia. 



dozhad said:


> Átadták az M15-ös autópályát:
> 
> https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/2019/12/teljesse-valt-a-budapest-pozsony-praga-autopalya


----------



## tfd543

Incredible. 3 months ahead of schedule


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the website for traffic counts again? It used to be http://utadat.hu/ but that isn't working anymore.


----------



## Verso

JackFrost said:


> M15 is also 2x2 now. It's the first complete motorway connection between Hungary and Slovakia.


Great, now there's just M3 to Ukraine missing. :cheers:


----------



## Adrian.02

Yesterday,while in Hungary,I heard the news at Retró Rádió they said that the next year,they will open the bridge between Kormarom&Komarno,the M4 between Üllo and Abony(if I remember correctly),and the M4 section to the romanian border.They also said that they will invest in road renewals and enlargements.


----------



## JackFrost

Verso said:


> Great, now there's just M3 to Ukraine missing. :cheers:


Yes, Ukraine will remain without a direct link for a few more years. On the other hand, by 2022 there will be two motorways/expressways connecting these countries:

Slovakia: M15, M30
Romania: M4 (via M35), M43
Croatia: M6, M7
Austria: M1, M85*

*5 kilometers will be missing before the border.


----------



## Verso

What about an M-road to the Slovenian H7?  :troll:


----------



## MichiH

Adrian.02 said:


> Yesterday,while in Hungary,I heard the news at Retró Rádió they said that the *next year*,they will open [...] the *M4 between Üllo and Abony* (if I remember correctly)


I thought it was expected to be opened this month?



Nimróad said:


> M4: Cegléd - Abony (W) is used. Remaining sections in 2019 (december): Üllő - Albertirsa[29,9 km], Abony (W) - Abony (E)[11,5 km]. 2x2 Expressway.


Did I get it wrong or is it delayed or still expected to be opened very soon? Any updated estimated opening date?



MichiH said:


> *M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 30km (April 2017 to December 2019) – ? – map
> *M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to December 2019) – ? – map
> *M4:* Abony-West – Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to December 2019) – ? – map


----------



## szutyok

MichiH said:


> Did I get it wrong or is it delayed or still expected to be opened very soon? Any updated estimated opening date?


Delayed I'm afraid. The last estimate I saw for Üllő-Albertirsa is February 2020, while Cegléd-Abony (the whole section) is scheduled for June 2020.


----------



## nbcee

Darn :/


----------



## Nimróad

Verso said:


> What about an M-road to the Slovenian H7?  :troll:


In the last years they did built a complete upgrade for 86 with viaduct and bypasses between Körmend and Rédics. It is a big chance that there won't be any M south of Körmend.

The background story was a debate to build M9 or M86, one of them should left because it had close, parallel sections with different direction (personally I urged M76 instead of them).
The M9 supporter was Zala county, M86 kept by Vas. 

Though M9 dropped for M76, and M86 extended to Körmend, Billions of Forints will going to waste if the existing infrastructure would get an M too. 

M branches of the ring will be only Sopron, Kőszeg and Szentgotthárd (and Rajka. M86xM15 at Levél -> M86 remains expressway but I am really curious how high will be the number of traffic in the following years to have a chance of a motorway upgrade.)


----------



## Nimróad

DEL


----------



## Attus

Musical road section of the new, widened national road 67.




The music is the song "Road Nr 67" of Hungarian ban Republic from the year 1994. It's a very famous song in Hungary. The author, the late László Bódi, (+ 2013 in age of 47), said he had driven frequently on the national road 67 to a girl he loved. 
The original song:


----------



## Schule04

Road 54 in the South of Kecskemét is now 2x2.











Qtya said:


> 54-es, Kecskemét déli elkerülő, 2x2


----------



## nbcee

Great news, that is where we have most of the industry, so there are always quite many trucks on that piece of road.


----------



## zsimi80

*Road 8*


----------



## bikeee

Will they built this big problem here between M7 and 8? This rotary crossing is not ok.


----------



## Qtya

Construction tender for the new Danube bridge between Paks and Kalocsa was launched today.



Aladar said:


> *2024 tavaszára új Duna hídunk lesz!* :cheers:
> 
> https://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:1016-2020:TEXT:HU:HTML


----------



## x-type

Why is it, according to Google Maps and OSM, impossible to make turn from M35 to M3 east, and vice versa?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Because there are no slip roads built to allow you to do so?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those ramps haven't been constructed. 

Interestingly, there are no nearby interchanges either, in most of such cases there are two exits nearby for such movements, for example on the M1/M15 interchange near Mosonmagyaróvár.


----------



## MichiH

^^ E573 (route no. 4) is directly connecting Debrescen and Nyíregyháza. It's the shortest and fastest route, and the road is not that bad. Drove it last September. M3/M35 was not an option for me due to the missing ramps. My destination was Debrescen though.


----------



## Nimróad

MichiH said:


> ^^ E573 (route no. 4) is directly connecting Debre*s*cen and Nyíregyháza. It's the shortest and fastest route, and the road is not that bad. Drove it last September. M3/M35 was not an option for me due to the missing ramps. My destination was Debre*s*cen though.


Debrecen. I thought you just misspelled it first.


----------



## Verso

Those ramps between M3 and M35 are planned to be built, you can see their beginnings and ends.


----------



## rudiwien

It's actually quite surprising that they didn't build the ramp M35 northbound -> M3 eastbound, that wouldn't require any bridge, so shouldn't be very expensive, compared to the opposite direction..


----------



## Attus

^^ Yes but who needs them? Debrecen and Nyíregyháza are connected by road 4, almost straight, bypasses apart from a short section all towns and villages and is not tolled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There could be various reasons; such as the fact that the motorways form a system, for consistency or for detours (in case of incidents or construction on Road #4).

While missing connections are not uncommon on motorway-to-motorway interchanges, having no nearby alternatives is considerably rarer.


----------



## JackFrost

I think upgrading the roads around Hajdunánás would have been a better idea. Its roughly 20 kms we are talking about, and there are fully operational interchanges on M3 and M35 already.

https://www.google.hu/maps/dir/47.8...7.8363628,21.3722668,12.46z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

Yes, I know, both roads are a shame and an embarresement for Hungary. Doesnt have to stay like this though:

https://www.google.hu/maps/@47.7408...yaw=160&pitch=-20&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> I think upgrading the roads around Hajdunánás would have been a better idea.


 Upgrading 20km instead of just building two simple ramps? hno:


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> Upgrading 20km instead of just building two simple ramps? hno:


I tell you, no Hungarian will ever use those ramps. Even if they go via Hajdunánás, they save 20 kms in one direction.

That being said, I dont mind the ramps get build. They could come in handy in emergency situations for example.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> or for detours (in case of incidents or construction on Road #4).


You think very Dutch ;-)
Motorways in Hungary are tolled. And, unlike in Austria or Switzerland, lots of motorists don't buy the yearly sticker, not even the very cheap regional one, so that they can't use the motorways.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> I tell you, no Hungarian will ever use those ramps. Even if they go via Hajdunánás, they save 20 kms in one direction.
> 
> That being said, I dont mind the ramps get build. They could come in handy in emergency situations for example.


Just rarely used due to tolls, but upgrading 20km of road as _compensation_ for two missing ramps is waste of money. A little bit similar to the Spanish way, buidling toll-free motorways next to tolled motorways


----------



## Qwert

I have browsed road between Debrecen and Nyíregyháza on Streetview and although technically it is in good state, it looks very busy and it seems it might need an upgrade to 2x2 soon. I'm not familiar with local circumstances, but I can imagine this road gets congested in peak hours and traffic might be slowed down, what makes some drivers eager to dangerously overtake. If people had a choice, I think many would choose safety of motorway over saving few kilometres and some fuel. Trucks could also be rerouted to use the motorway either by higher toll or ban of transiting trucks on the direct road. Considering how relatively cheap those ramps would be, this is a no brainer and I would also say a quick win.


----------



## szutyok

Qwert said:


> I have browsed road between Debrecen and Nyíregyháza on Streetview and although technically it is in good state, it looks very busy and it seems it might need an upgrade to 2x2 soon. I'm not familiar with local circumstances, but I can imagine this road gets congested in peak hours and traffic might be slowed down, what makes some drivers eager to dangerously overtake. If people had a choice, I think many would choose safety of motorway over saving few kilometres and some fuel. Trucks could also be rerouted to use the motorway either by higher toll or ban of transiting trucks on the direct road. Considering how relatively cheap those ramps would be, this is a no brainer and I would also say a quick win.


Unfortunately those ramps are very low prio for the Government. The former mayor of Debrecen (who is a major political figure in Fidesz) has been campaigning for those ramps to be finished ever since M35 was opened in 2006, yet here we are in 2020 and nothing happened. 

The good news is that with BMW Group building its new manufacturing plant north of Debrecen that interchange will most likely get a higher priority soon.


----------



## Nimróad

Good job! :applause:


Legend: Green = Done ¤ Brown = U/C ¤ Yellow = Tender
Plus M0 North Yellow*



Trucker1991 said:


>


----------



## Stuu

^^

Is there a plan for a motorway between Gyor and Veszprem? So that transit traffic has a route that avoids Budapest completely


----------



## Nimróad

Stuu said:


> ^^
> 
> Is there a plan for a motorway between Gyor and Veszprem? So that transit traffic has a route that avoids Budapest completely


We are all agree about alternative is a must.

But how, is not clear yet. At This moment official plans are for improve 
[83] Győr - Pápa (110 km/h), 
[13] Komárom - Kisbér, 
[81] Győr - Székesfehérvár,
[63] Székesfehérvár - Sárbogárd(*) (future M8 junction),
and widening of M1,
and Veszprém bypass [8] rebuilding with expressway standards. So with it you can drive continuously from Herend to Székesfehérvár with 110 km/h, and between Pápa and Herend only 30 km (+10 km Pápa bypass) remain 2x1.

_PS: We have examples when officials read already our recommended road-versions, and changed their previous plans in favor of our community remarks._


----------



## celevac

Good map. Too bad M9 is not a priority. I feel like a lot of transit traffic could be taken away from Budapest if there was at least an expressway between Nagykanizsa and Szeged - all the Romanians transiting towards Italy and back would then stay south and follow that road. Obviously, not relevant to Hungarian domestic interests as this poorer region down south would not generate any extra revenue from tolls etc., people there would probably continue to use the normal roads to avoid vignette costs. :-/


----------



## MichiH

celevac said:


> Good map. Too bad M9 is not a priority. I feel like a lot of transit traffic could be taken away from Budapest if there was at least an expressway between Nagykanizsa and Szeged - all the Romanians transiting towards Italy and back would then stay south and follow that road.


What's about M7-M8-M44? It's more to the north and does also take away traffic from Budapest on that route. This is in tender procedure.

However, a link to Austria/Germany/France/Benelux is still missing - not yet in tender procedure - for bypassing Budapest as mentioned in the previous posts.


----------



## Falusi

^^ A little correction: yellow is not tendered, but is in design phase, to be expected to be tendered in the let's say.. next 3 years.


----------



## Attus

The main issue is that the current route M43 - M5 - M0 - M1 is almost straight. It's 379 km, while a geometrically straight line between the border crossings Csanádpalota and hegyeshalom is 335 km. 
transit by Attila Németh, on Flickr
The only route that would not be significantly longer than the current one would be Győr - Székesfehérvár - Dunaújváros - Kecskemét. It is now, without motorways between Győr and Kecskemét, slightliy longer (385 km). A motorway would have probably a longer route, which means no transit traffic would take it. For trucks the toll is important, the shorter route is cheaper as well. 
transit2 by Attila Németh, on Flickr
However, this route would connect several Hungarian towns (Győr, Székesfehérvár, Dunaújváros, Kecskemét) and making domestic traffic betweeen e.g. Szeged and Székesfehérvár, shorter and faster than now. Using some toll tricks, i.e. making this route cheaper for transit traffic could work. 
I think it's the only solution that makes a sense if the main goal is avoid Budapest (whether this goal itself makes a sense is another topic), and such a motorway made a sense even without this goal.


----------



## MichiH

Falusi said:


> ^^ A little correction: yellow is not tendered, but is in design phase, to be expected to be tendered in the let's say.. next 3 years.


Sorry, I thought that you've adopted the Polish color code where yellow is tender procedure. I remember that it was adopted for a Hunguarian map but either there is another map or it has been undone.


----------



## JackFrost

M85 bypassing Kópháza and Austria. The other side of that small forest is Austria. You can see the border checkpoint at the bottom right corner of the picture.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Regarding the M3/M35 interchange, you can see that space has been reserved to add a U-turn ramp (some call this an 'onion interchange' due to its shape). 










A nearly identical example is the A61/A66 interchange in France, this was built like this from the beginning, but it appears that it may have been originally designed as a split similar to M3/M35 in Hungary.


----------



## Falusi

Actually, there is an ongoing project to finish this interchange at the natinal infrastructure developer: https://nif.hu/projektek/2018/07/m3-m35-autopalya-gorbehazi-csomopont-fejlesztese/

According to the news sites I found the project should have been tendered sometime last year. Probably it's quite low on priority that's why it's being delayed.

BTW we already have an interchanger like this, M7/M70 just before the HR border.


----------



## Helpman-zuid

M4 highway opens in February from M0 in Budapest to Alberttirsa. 30 km long.


----------



## satanism

Excellent news for M5


----------



## bogdymol

M5 motorway, between exits M0 and exit 44 (road 405), 21 km in total, is often quite congested. After this opening, the traffic using M5 only between these 2 exits will use M4+M0. This will bring a reduction on the traffic amount in this area. Great news!


----------



## JackFrost

But it also will bring more traffic onto M0 between M5 and M4. This section is only 2x2, and is already pretty congested. Widening M0 to 2x3 from M5 to M31 would be nice. Anyway, let's see what happens.


----------



## JackFrost

Helpman-zuid said:


> M4 highway opens in February from M0 in Budapest to Alberttirsa. 30 km long.


Update: on February 7, to be precise.


----------



## bzbox

Awesome news about M4, but what about Szolnok bypass, is it progressing well?
And is there any short term plan to build south-western bypass of Törökszentmiklós (route 46)?


----------



## Zipacna

Could anyone give a little update referring to M30 Miskolc - Tornyosnémeti build progress? Thank you.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth has satellite imagery dating back to October and November 2019 for most of the M30 route. 

Progress at that time was variable, with significantly advanced sections near Encs but not so advanced south of Tornyosnémeti. One spot north of Hernádszurdok had no construction activity at all in October 2019.


----------



## Trucker1991

The M4 expressway between Üllő and Albertirsa is green from today.


----------



## JackFrost

Yes, it is indeed.


















https://magyarepitok.hu/utepites/2020/02/m4-immar-60-kilometeres-az-egybefuggo-negysavos-szakasz


----------



## Aladar

*First shoots from M4 expressway* :cheers:


After inauguration.


----------



## JackFrost

I took some pictures of M4 today. Turning left from Abony-west towards M0:










Half profile until summer 2020.


















2x2 lanes from km 79.










Nice, wide lanes. Only the unpaved shoulders keep it from being a motorway.


























Cegléd service area.


































Still many motorists take road 405 to reach M5. Traffic was somewhat lower after this exit.


















Gerje rest stop.


























































Big sky country.


























































On M0 M4 is still signed as road 4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm looking at the Hungarian Wikipedia and they seem to list the expressway (autóút) with M-numbers along with the motorways. Is there no clear distinction?

Judging by the photos posted above, M4 has an expressway sign, not a motorway sign.

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyarország_autópályái


----------



## JackFrost

Yes, there is no distinction. 

Rule of the thumb: every road that has no hard shoulder and 3, 75m lane width, is an expressway.


----------



## Falusi

Also M9 and M19 are expressways, with 110km/h speed limit even though they are 2x1.


----------



## SeanT

Yes, roads with the M sign (Magyar) indicates "fast traffic roads". Expressways 110 km/h
Motorways 130 km/h, always with hard shoulders and at least 2x2


----------



## Aladar

*M4 expressway U/C - [Cegléd-Abony] section*:cheers:











































Szolnok-West IC - U/C:


----------



## RawLee

SeanT said:


> Yes, roads with the M sign (Magyar) indicates "fast traffic roads". Expressways 110 km/h
> Motorways 130 km/h, always with hard shoulders and at least 2x2


"M" is short for "műút, not for "magyar".


----------



## Attus

RawLee said:


> "M" is short for "műút, not for "magyar".


Actually it is absolutely unclear, what is M for 
I find "műút" quite a wrong interpretation, since műút means paved road, while only motorways and expressways are signed with an M in number.


----------



## SeanT

Műút sounds stupid and incorrect. Probably, but I think the "A" Autópálya /Autóút would have been conviniant. The "M" is for Motorways but back in the '60s it was no go to call it that way. Anyway, it is only an idea. I don' t know


----------



## zsimi80

Road 67


----------



## zsimi80

Attus said:


> Actually it is absolutely unclear, what is M for
> I find "műút" quite a wrong interpretation, since műút means paved road, while only motorways and expressways are signed with an M in number.


https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyarország_autópályái

"Az autópályák és autóutak nevében az *M* betű jelentése *Magyar*."


----------



## Attus

zsimi80 said:


> https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyarország_autópályái
> 
> "Az autópályák és autóutak nevében az *M* betű jelentése *Magyar*."


Hey, Wikipedia is quite an unserious source in this case. Even in the discussion page of that article is this sentence disputed.


----------



## RawLee

Attus said:


> Actually it is absolutely unclear, what is M for
> I find "műút" quite a wrong interpretation, since műút means paved road, while only motorways and expressways are signed with an M in number.


The origin of the word is not simply asphalted, but "artificial" - something that wasnt there "originally", was purpose-built.

Normal roads were called "országút - country road. They evolved since the dawn of civilization.


----------



## JackFrost

Tender for construction works of M6 Bóly-HR border was launched today. It will be a 20 km long, 2x2 full profile motorway.

https://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:69056-2020:TEXT:EN:HTML&tabId=1


----------



## Aladar

^^ Here is the final map for last section of M6 motorway:


----------



## nbcee

Aladar said:


> *M4 expressway U/C - [Cegléd-Abony] section*:cheers:


Fun fact for the international crew: we've found out that nearly half of the Hungarian SSC forum was driving up and down on this last Saturday to check it out (totally independently from each other) :grass:


----------



## Aladar

*M85 expressway U/C - Sopron*:cheers:


Source: https://www.facebook.com/alpar.gyoparos/


----------



## Qtya

U/C M30 (02.07.2020.)


----------



## JackFrost




----------



## tfd543

What are they doing at 3:54 ? Gas station? Wasnt it the plan to demolish the old control booths at the border to SK? It seems that only the HU facilities were removed. Other than that, it looks fab. Why is the barrier so tall ?


----------



## JackFrost

New interchange on M1.


----------



## AcidMan




----------



## Qtya

U/C Danube bridge at Komárom/Komráno (in the background)










Source: Komáromban van Közép-Európa legnagyobb újkori erődítménye


----------



## SRC_100

I`m looking for the newest update of below map in better resolution. Could be anyone so kind and paste map or link to it? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bogdymol

zsimi80 said:


> M85 U/C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for Peter_601.


At 1:15 seems to be a future tunnel?


----------



## zsimi80

bogdymol said:


> At 1:15 seems to be a future tunnel?


Yes, it is a short tunnel.


----------



## Nimróad

Not really motorway thing but administrative.

From 4th June, Csongrád megye will be Csongrád-*Csanád* megye. 
Matters if you buy county tickets for M-roads.


----------



## Nimróad

SRC_100 said:


> I`m looking for the newest update of below map in better resolution. Could be anyone so kind and paste map or link to it? Many thanks in advance!


I would make a completely new map for that, but it is hard from mobile (and without editor or some better program). I don't know any.


----------



## Qtya

*M44/A3 Hu/Ro border crossing*



















Source and more pix:








HAON - Az M4-es autópálya építése


Hajdú-Bihar megyei hírportál




haon.hu


----------



## Corvinus

Looks like emergency vehicles could in case just rush through on the main carriageways.
Would not be the first example of cross-border emergency response after an accident


----------



## Adamus!

Good idea. It will be usefull after Romania join to Schengen zone.


----------



## Adrian.02

Adamus! said:


> Good idea. It will be usefull after Romania join to Schengen zone.


Let's hope that we join soon!


----------



## Trucker1991

SRC_100 said:


> I`m looking for the newest update of below map in better resolution. Could be anyone so kind and paste map or link to it? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## kdpy

What means yellow color? Is it planned section or in tender?


----------



## Nimróad

Planning and Permissions under Tender in mirror translate. Official English meaning? Dunno.

For example Yellow M76 turn in U/C any time. The M4 Yellow section is far away from that, M8 too.


----------



## sponge_bob

Nimróad said:


> Planning and Permissions under Tender in mirror translate. Official English meaning? Dunno.
> 
> For example Yellow M76 turn in U/C any time. The M4 Yellow section is far away from that, M8 too.


Yellow -" Permittted " perhaps? Are the yellow sections all tendered or are some still awaiting publication of a tender?
Red - Contract signed???

What is the estimated finish/open date for all the yellow sections, as in up to what year???


----------



## Trucker1991

The yellow sections are planning and design under tender. 

The red sections are under construction.


----------



## Nimróad

sponge_bob said:


> Yellow -" Permittted " perhaps? Are the yellow sections all tendered or are some still awaiting publication of a tender?
> Red - Contract signed???
> 
> What is the estimated finish/open date for all the yellow sections, as in up to what year???


Since red is U/C, we know about those sections opening.
Yellow is not clear.
Some Yellow permitted, some needs publications. That's why I would separate them. 

What we know about completions:
This year (all 2x2) -
June M25: To M3 (14,5 km Exp-way).

July M76: First section (5 km Exp-way). M4: From M35 to RO (26,5 km Mot-way).

August M4: Abony bypass (6 km Exp-way).

December M85: Csorna - Sopron-észak(north) (57,5 km Exp-way). 

Next year -
January M44: To Békéscsaba (18 km Exp-way) - Probably they open it end of 2020.

February M80: Szt.gotthárd - Körmend-kelet(east) (29 km Exp-way) - This is only 2x1.

August M30: Full completion (57 km Mot-way).
M44: Lakitelek - Tiszakürt (10 km Exp-way).

2022 -
January M4: Szolnok bypass (26,6 km Exp-way). 
M76: To Keszthely (3 km Exp-way).

Others 2023 or more.


----------



## sponge_bob

Nimróad said:


> Yellow is not clear. Some Yellow permitted, some needs publications. That's why I would separate them.


Yellow = Active Planning or Already Permitted so.???

Be nice to have Orange for "Tender published but contractor not appointed yet" as that much can take a year.

There is also a 'grey area' (sorry  ) with Design+Build Contracts where a contractor has won a tender but then spend up to a year 'agreeing' the design, during that time some mobilisation (building compounds etc) may occur but the scheme is not under construction. So it would be handy to have a colour for "Contract signed but in design" like the Polish map does, Lilac colour. It goes red for construction when the design is fully approved.

Apart from that, a very good map and well done to all.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> Be nice to have Orange for "Tender published but contractor not appointed yet" as that much can take a year.


The Polish color code should be used: http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/eng.html


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> The Polish color code should be used: http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/eng.html


That _would_ help you.  

The brown bits are _tender published but contractor not appointed_ yet.
The lilac bits are_ contractor appointed and design solution not completed_ yet. 



http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/eng.html


----------



## Nimróad

When I find a proper map or good editor I would do that. Still waiting for my pc.


----------



## Adamus!

I suggest better map resolution. Polish map is in fact almost perfect. Remember also about english version. 🔎


----------



## JackFrost

Building of a new Danube bridge between the cities of Paks and Kalocsa was awarded today. Apart from the bridge the project also includes building 11,2 kms of new roads and refurbishing of 1,5 kms. This will be the 8th bridge over the Danube south of Budapest.

1, Deák Ferenc bridge (M0)
2, Taksony vezér bridge (to Csepel island only)
3, Ráckeve bridge (to Csepel island only)
4, Pentele bridge (Dunaújváros)
5, Beszédes József bridge (Dunaföldvár)
6, Paks-Kalocsa bridge (u/c)
7, Szent László bridge (Szekszárd)
8, Türr István bridge (Baja)
9, Mohács bridge (planned)



Aladar said:


> *11,2 km út építése + 1,5 km felújítása: nettó 14,9 Mrd Ft...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilencvenmilliárdért építi meg az új Duna-hidat Paksnál a kormány kedvenc útépítője | G7 - Gazdasági sztorik érthetően
> 
> 
> A hídra főleg a paksi atomerőmű bővítése miatt van szükség, és 25 kilométernyi utat is építhet hozzá a Duna Aszfalt a következő bő három évben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g7.hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Evidently the Tisza Bridge of M44 is a unique bridge in Europe:









EURÓPÁBAN IS EGYEDÜLÁLLÓ SZERKEZETŰ TISZA-HÍD ÉPÜL AZ M44 GYORSFORGALMI ÚT LAKITELEK-TISZAKÜRT SZAKASZÁN


Az ütemezésnek megfelelően halad a kivitelezés az M44 gyorsforgalmi út Lakitelek-Tiszakürt közötti szakaszán. Folyamatos a töltésépítés a teljes szakaszon. A Tisza-híd támaszainak alapozása a hídfők kivételével elkészült, a pillérek építésén dolgozik a kivitelező. Lezsák Sándor, az országgyűlés...




nif.hu





Google Translate:
_The most spectacular structure of the investment is the new road bridge over the Tisza River. The new Tisza Bridge in Tiszaug will be a unique structure, none of which is similar in Europe and only a few in the world. The total length of the bridge is 556 meters, of which the 307-meter-long section of the riverbed bridge provides traffic over the river. The pylons have a deformed elliptical shape, which makes the sight very unique. The structure is likened to an echo chariot. The bridge deck suspended on the sloping cables will be attached to the pylons with a fan-shaped free cable arrangement. The final height of the bridge pylons will be 41.6 meters_.

Is there a render of the bridge?


----------



## zsimi80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Evidently the Tisza Bridge of M44 is a unique bridge in Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EURÓPÁBAN IS EGYEDÜLÁLLÓ SZERKEZETŰ TISZA-HÍD ÉPÜL AZ M44 GYORSFORGALMI ÚT LAKITELEK-TISZAKÜRT SZAKASZÁN
> 
> 
> Az ütemezésnek megfelelően halad a kivitelezés az M44 gyorsforgalmi út Lakitelek-Tiszakürt közötti szakaszán. Folyamatos a töltésépítés a teljes szakaszon. A Tisza-híd támaszainak alapozása a hídfők kivételével elkészült, a pillérek építésén dolgozik a kivitelező. Lezsák Sándor, az országgyűlés...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nif.hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate:
> _The most spectacular structure of the investment is the new road bridge over the Tisza River. The new Tisza Bridge in Tiszaug will be a unique structure, none of which is similar in Europe and only a few in the world. The total length of the bridge is 556 meters, of which the 307-meter-long section of the riverbed bridge provides traffic over the river. The pylons have a deformed elliptical shape, which makes the sight very unique. The structure is likened to an echo chariot. The bridge deck suspended on the sloping cables will be attached to the pylons with a fan-shaped free cable arrangement. The final height of the bridge pylons will be 41.6 meters_.
> 
> Is there a render of the bridge?












Így építi meg az M44-es új Tisza-hídját a Duna Aszfalt


A gyorsforgalmi úton a több mint fél kilométer hosszú műtárggyal együtt 9,9 kilométernyi 2x2 sávos szakaszt is átadnak.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## sadebre

The Szárliget Junction (km 48) on M1 opens today:









Elkészült az M1-es autópálya szárligeti csomópontja


A fejlesztésnek köszönhetően enyhülnek a gyakori dugók az autópálya Tatabánya és Bicske közti szakaszán.




magyarepitok.hu





Location on OSM:









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Corvinus

^^ The article also mentions that until the end of this year, a total of 71 kms of M1 between Budapest and Tatabánya will be restored, in both directions.


----------



## sadebre

Corvinus said:


> ^^ The article also mentions that until the end of this year, a total of 71 kms of M1 between Budapest and Tatabánya will be restored, in both directions.


Yes, that was announced in August of last year.









71 kilométeren újítják fel az M1-es autópályát


Tatabánya és Budapest között végzik el a több mint 22 milliárd forintos projektet, mely az autópálya mindkét oldalát érinti.




magyarepitok.hu





This is all part of a greater reconstruction plan that includes the widening of the motorway to 3+3 lanes between Budapest - Győr, which is supposed to begin in 2022.


----------



## tfd543

^^ thats incredibly fast if Its true.


----------



## sadebre

tfd543 said:


> ^^ thats incredibly fast if Its true.


As of right now only the Biatorbágy - Tatabánya section has been approved for construction, I doubt we'll have the full project completed before 2030.


----------



## bogdymol

If I understand correctly, they are now just replacing the asphalt layer on the existing 2+2 section, which is quite bad in some places. 

The widening to 3+3 will begin only in 2022. 

Or?


----------



## sadebre

bogdymol said:


> If I understand correctly, they are now just replacing the asphalt layer on the existing 2+2 section, which is quite bad in some places.
> 
> The widening to 3+3 will begin only in 2022.
> 
> Or?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Adrian.02

Any new information about the M4->Romanian border?
P.S. I am hardly waiting to see Orbán shaking hands with Orban at the inauguration


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> Any new information about the M4->Romanian border?
> P.S. I am hardly waiting to see Orbán shaking hands with Orban at the inauguration


I don't know how it is in Romania, but here the prime minister never showed up for road ceremony. As for the road itself: it should be ready in July.

So what's your opinion, will RO transit take the detour via M3/M35 just to drive safely on motorway and then driving through Budapest to reach M1?


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> I don't know how it is in Romania, but here the prime minister never showed up for road ceremony. As for the road itself: it should be ready in July.
> 
> So what's your opinion, will RO transit take the detour via M3/M35 just to drive safely on motorway and then driving through Budapest to reach M1?


The A3 in Romania is already at 90% progress.
And yes,I do believe that the majority will preffer to go Via M3/M35 to Budapest and Western Europe.


----------



## bogdymol

JackFrost said:


> So what's your opinion, will RO transit take the detour via M3/M35 just to drive safely on motorway and then driving through Budapest to reach M1?


I think traffic will split between the two routes (road 4 + M4, or M4+M35+M3). Right now Google Maps shows 2h45m between Berettyoufalu and M0/M1 interchange on either route. One passes through some villages and is not entirely a motorway, but the other one is only motorway (except through Budapest city center), but is 40 km longer. I am sure there will be many drivers relying solely on GPS, which will choose different routes depending on the GPS provider and the traffic conditions at that time.

Also, the city of Oradea is now tendering the construction of a new road that will connect A3 motorway near the border crossing to its bypass, so all traffic coming from south or east of Oradea will get better access to A3 once that will be done. You can see on this map that new connection road.


----------



## Nimróad

And the missing M4 parts split in two:
Törökszentmiklós - Püspökladány (65 km, 6 interchanges, 2 simple rest, 2 tank),
Püspökladány - M35xM4 (30 km, 2 interchanges, 2 simple rest).

The first advanced compared to the second in planning.

M4: Budapest - M35 = Expressway
M4: M35 - RO = Motorway


----------



## Qtya

Forrás:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## JackFrost

New M3xM25 interchange. Opening soon.



Peter_601 said:


> *Az M25 autóút M3 autópálya trombita alakú új elválási csomópontja *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forrás: NIF facebook


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> New M3xM25 interchange. Opening soon.


I always found it interesting that they plant trees in the interchanges!


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> I always found it interesting that they plant trees in the interchanges!


They don't do that in Romania?


----------



## mapman:cz

For example in Czechia our motorway directorate can build new roads only if they fulfill some enivironmental requirements. In some cases when trees are being cut down for a new road, compensatory planting of trees is required by environmental authorities. Then this space is the easiest way to meet those requirements - land plots in the eye of a junction are owned by the motorway directorate whilst the space does not have any other use.


----------



## JackFrost

mapman:cz said:


> For example in Czechia our motorway directorate can build new roads only if they fulfill some enivironmental requirements. In some cases when trees are being cut down for a new road, compensatory planting of trees is required by environmental authorities. Then this space is the easiest way to meet those requirements - land plots in the eye of a junction are owned by the motorway directorate whilst the space does not have any other use.


Yes, same here. And it looks nice to me to have a little jungle next to the road I must admit. See here at Veszprém for example.:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





(sadly, it will be destroyed soon, with the coming refurbishment of road 8 in that area)


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> They don't do that in Romania?


I haven't seen anything similar.


----------



## Le Clerk

They do but it is not something systematic, even though it is mandatory under the law. 
For ex, on A2 they planted for 11 km along the motorway back in the 2014 between Fetesti and Cernavoda, and planted recently another 17 ha also along A2. 

But I haven't seen either the kind of care for greenspaces in interchanges one can see in Austria for example, where it is landscaping at its best.


----------



## Falusi

JackFrost said:


> Yes, same here. And it looks nice to me to have a little jungle next to the road I must admit. See here at Veszprém for example.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sadly, it will be destroyed soon, with the coming refurbishment of road 8 in that area)


But too much jungle hurts visibility... I would avoid having so much trees that close to the road itself.


----------



## tfd543

I agree. U need some clearance for better safety and safety comes first.


----------



## roaddor

How many kilometers are currently under construction in Hungary? I mean both motorways and expressways.


----------



## Nimróad

Motorways: 

M30: Miskolc - TornyosNémeti {56,8 km}
M4: BerettyóÚjfalu - NagyKereki {26,5 km}

Expressways:

M85: Csorna - Sopron {57,5 km}
M85: Sopron - Kelénpatak (Klingenbach) [with Tunnel] {4,6 km}
M4: Abony - TörökSzentMiklós {26,6 km} + Abony remaining bypass {6 km}
M76: M7 (Hollád round.) - KesztHely {8,6 km}
M44: TiszaKürt - LakiTelek {9,9 km}
M44: Kondoros - BékésCsaba {18 km}
M44: LakiTelek - SzentKirály [next to Kecskemét] {5 km}
M25: Missing section to M3 to FüzesAbony-west [Completed, finisher works] {14,5 km}
M80: Körmend - SzentGotthárd [2x1] {28,9 km}

I've distinguished Hungarian cities names for non-Magyars because it is a Law that Settlements names *should* written without space. 
The names often not 1 word but the naming law caring them as 1.


----------



## kostas97

Is there any chance for the M3 to be extended to the Ukrainian border??


----------



## Nimróad

Yes, in the upcoming developments:

Dunántúl (Transdanubia):

M6: Mohács - Pélmonostor (Beli Manastir)
M76: ZalaEgerszeg - KesztHely
(M)87: KőSzeg - SzombatHely(M86)
M86: SzombatHely - Körmend(M76)
M8: BalatonFőkajár - DunaÚjváros
M0: Northwest (Nr. 10)
M10: PilisBorosJenő - Esztergom
M9: KaposVár - SzekSzárd.

Duna-Tisza köze:
- M8: DunaVecse - Kecskemét

Tiszántúl:

M3: VásárosNamény - BeregDaróc
M34: VásárosNamény - Záhony
M4: TörökSzentMiklós - PüspökLadány
M4: PüspökLadány - M35xM4 junction.
M49: Őr & Vaja (M3) - Csenger.

Disputed:
M9: Dusnok - Szeged (M43).
Announced the plan of 57. Main road from M60 to Mohács (2x2) and continue until Dávod (2x1). This seems no will be M9 there in near future?

M60: Very bad direction to catch Pécs. Trying to get decent amount of traffic to it. Full motorway with lesser traffic than the Main road beneath it.
Solutions: Expressway to KaposVár (M9) via SzigetVár or direct branch from Komló to M9 & Tunnel to Pécs. In South, the above mentioned 57 and the completing of M6 waited as a solution. 
M60 to Barcs is questioned because lack of traffic and not having clear sight of the region motorway system's well distribution. Maybe stronger argument if they choose KaposVár via SzigetVár.

M2: Vác - Hont variations.
Not sure that they will continue the M2 from Vác North (the why Vác bypass remained 2x1 lane) or continue from Vác South on different way.
However Hungarians recommend the development of Esztergom border crossing instead of Hont, might be force Slovakians to change Ipolyság (Sahy) motorway border to Párkány (sturovo) instead.

M10/100: Esztergom and/or M0: West.
Some richer locals not supporting M0 West because they arguing with nature (The M0 highly tunneled so you didn't notice it) and maybe the value of their houses etc. While the majority needs a completed Ring around Budapest.
They support bypass of mountains to Esztergom and back to M1 instead.

M8 & M44 around Kecskemét:
It's gray that the M44 (so the M8) where will end. This is where M8 will be built temporarily. This sabotages the M8 with reaching the M4 too.
Forumers agreed that the M44 ending should be next to Kecskemét, the actual politics not interested in it somehow (they prefer NagyKőrös) and without local activities we fear they will make a bad choice so a Central Hungarian county capital loss an important exit (Kecskemét kelet(east)). 


Further 2x2, but remain free (Main Roads):

67: M7 to Kaposvár. The two ending not completed yet.
(M)47: M35 to M43. Probably remains Main Road instead of Expressway.
(M)83: Győr - Pápa. Not sure about further sections.
81+13 to 63: Komárom&Győr to SzékesFehérVár & SárBogárd (M8).
14: Widening to VámosSzabadi.
26: Miskolc agglomeration.
471: At Debrecen.
76: At ZalaEgerszeg until M76 (east). 
8: Veszprém southern ring.

My recommended Add-to-list:

2x2 Expressways:
M51: Budapest - Dömsöd. Agglomeration traffic. VERY high.
M78: ZalaEgerszeg - Lendva (Lendava).


----------



## Adrian.02

Any news about opening new border crossings with Romania?
I've seen an article about Kübekháza-Beba Veche(Óbeb) a few weeks ago but nothing ever since.
Oh,and what is the status of Szeged's third Tisza bridge?
And another question:Is Hungary planning to rebuild the Maros(Mureș) bridge at Apátfalva?This has been discussed for ever,and we still haven't got finances to build that bridge on the Romanian side.


----------



## valkrav

Nimróad said:


> Some richer locals not supporting M0 West because they arguing with nature (The M0 highly tunneled so you didn't notice it) and maybe the value of their houses etc. While the majority needs a completed Ring around Budapest.
> They support bypass of mountains to Esztergom and back to M1 instead.


maybe they (who non support M0 west) are right?
Is it so indispensable?
IMHO enough M10 from current nord end of M0 closed near Tata or Tatabanya to M1
In that case you can split traffic on most loaded part of M1 in 2 ways and make more easy transit M1-M3


----------



## Nimróad

M0 Northwest is inevitable to Nr. 10.:
Planned as: (Concrete if I remember well)

Viaduct to the mountain 582 m,
Tunnel 2020 m,
1 Exit: Üröm, Budakalász,
Tunnel 3190 m,
Viaduct 390 m,
Junction with M10,
Exit on Nr. 10
M0 West including 3 more Tunnels until M1.

M10 is another topic where should it go:
0. Ending at Esztergom into M100.
1. Go through Duna (Danube).
2. Expand to Komárom/Tata direction and end at M1.

M100:
0. Between border and Bicske (M1).
1. Expand as 'Budapest Outer Ring' until M6/M5.
2. Not needed.

If M0 NW gets started, I am not sure about skip the remaining pair kilometres. From South to North without going through the city or take a long detour to East you s**k.
It remains a must for many.


----------



## bogdymol

Is there a map showing the routes for M10 and M100?


----------



## Attus

valkrav said:


> maybe they (who non support M0 west) are right?
> Is it so indispensable?
> IMHO enough M10 from current nord end of M0 closed near Tata or Tatabanya to M1
> In that case you can split traffic on most loaded part of M1 in 2 ways and make more easy transit M1-M3


Yes. However, M0 West would mainly be used be local traffic, by commuter traffic, by local good transport, etc. They won't make a hundred km detour on a daily basis just because you think it would be "enough".


----------



## Nimróad

bogdymol said:


> Is there a map showing the routes for M10 and M100?


A visualization of them:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=553245701826733


----------



## steve5

*M4*

June 2020:





*M30*

May 2020:





June 2020:


----------



## kmar11

Does anubody know the date of M4 opening to Romanian Border ?


----------



## bogdymol

In Romania no fixed date has been announced yet.


----------



## JackFrost

Same in Hungary. M4 near RO border is basically completed. For some reason they also didnt inaugurated the Abony bypass yet, which is also ready. (totally we are waiting for 38,5 km of M4 to be put into service)


----------



## bogdymol

There are extensive resurfacing works going on on M1 between Budapest and Tatabanya. On about half of this motorway stretch traffic is redirected on narrower lanes (2+1+1) so that the works can be carried out:





































Where the resurfacing works are completed road surface is of very good quality (no bumps, very smooth ride). Really well done!


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
3.278.792.308,91 HUF


----------



## roaddor

This makes roughly 9.3 mln. euros per kilometer. Very well indeed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

FORGALOMKORLÁTOZÁS LESZ AZ M4-ES GYORSFORGALMI ÚT CEGLÉD-ABONY SZAKASZÁN


Csütörtökön délelőtt, 2020. július 23-án átadják a forgalomnak az M4-es gyorsforgalmi út Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. beruházásában elkészült Cegléd-Abony közötti szakaszát, a 73-as és a 91-es kilométerszelvények között. Az átadáshoz kapcsolódóan a Magyar Közút Nonprofit Zrt. 2020...




nif.hu





If Google translates this correctly, it appears that km 73-91 of M4 will be opened on 23 July (Thursday morning). This is the Abony bypass segment of M4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M4 Szolnok*

Construction at the Szolnok bypass has also restarted sometime over the past half year (see gif animation):


----------



## JackFrost

17,6 km of M4 Abony bypass is open now. Szolnok bypass will follow end of 2021.









Tovább bővült, és Szolnok közelébe ért az M4-es


A Duna Aszfalt által kivitelezett szakasznak köszönhetően immár több mint 60 kilométeres egybefüggő négysávos út vezet Budapestről a megyeszékhely közelében fekvő Abonyig.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## SeanT

The planning of a new expressway Zalaegerszeg - Körmend (28 Km) has begun. It is going to be a part of a corridor of Györ - M7(Balatonszentgyörgy).


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
What`s about expressway b/n Györ-M1 (and/or Komárom) and Székesfehérvár (M7)?


----------



## Trucker1991

ChrisZwolle said:


> *M25, Hungary
> 
> 20 July 2020*
> 
> The remaining 14.5 kilometer segment of the M25 expressway in Hungary has opened to traffic today. The expressway links the city of Eger to M3, the segment opened today is the southern segment from M3 at Füzesabony to Andornaktálya. This means Eger is linked to the Hungarian motorway network. M25 is an expressway with four lanes, interchanges and gravel shoulders.





JackFrost said:


> *M4 expressway, Hungary
> 
> July 23, 2020*
> 
> Another segment of M4 openend today. With this 17,6 km stretch the city of Szolnok finally received an expressway connection.


----------



## sponge_bob

I cannot quite understand this map, are the yellow roads next to go to construction or are some under construction or at least at tender stage???



Trucker1991 said:


> View attachment 332846


----------



## Nimróad

SeanT said:


> The planning of a new expressway Zalaegerszeg - Körmend (28 Km) has begun. It is going to be a part of a corridor of Györ - M7(Balatonszentgyörgy).
> 
> View attachment 332304


Sad, that Zeg - Keszthely expressway turns south. I like that East oriented red line on the map.


----------



## Trucker1991

sponge_bob said:


> I cannot quite understand this map, are the yellow roads next to go to construction or are some under construction or at least at tender stage???


The red sections are under construction. The yellow sections aren't under construction. These are the next to go to construction, but we don't know the exact date. In near future.


----------



## SeanT

SRC_100 said:


> What`s about expressway b/n Györ-M1 (and/or Komárom) and Székesfehérvár (M7)?


There are some ongoing stuff (planning) from Komárom to Székesfehérvár. Widening the mainroad to an expressway. Full length: 120 Km from Komárom interchange (M1) to Szfvár expressway with new interchange on M7 to Sárbogárd and with a future M8 Connection to Dunaújváros


----------



## Corvinus

sponge_bob said:


> I cannot quite understand this map, are the yellow roads next to go to construction or are some under construction or at least at tender stage???


Colours, as the legend says (in the order as on the image):
green - existing
grey-violet - planned (presently inadequate as main road)
grey - planned (new track/itinerary)
light green - original track, city road
yellow - planning and approval tendered
orange - implementation tendered
dark red - under construction
violet - under renovation
light blue - planning/tender suspended
blue - construction suspended

Now what all of this means in practice is another question, I welcome any input


----------



## Falusi

Some photos of the newly opened M4 Abony bypass from yesterday I posted in the Hungarian forum:



Falusi said:


> Elmentem ma megnézni az M4-et:
> 
> Kis terelés van még a frissen átadott szakasz elején, ha jól vettem észre pont azért mert itt volt átterelve az út.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vadátjáró/földút kombó? (szélesebb földútátvezetés / keskeny vadátjáró)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furcsálltam a zajvédő falat az erdőnek, aztán a műholdképen látszik, hogy a fék mögött vannak házak is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sajnos elég hamar vége. Újszilvásnál jó lehetne az a rejtett csomópont (odafelé menet vettem észre, hogy a ceglédi MOL kútnál is van)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haladnak a földmunkák
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Az ideiglenes körforgalom kapóra jött a visszaforduláshoz


----------



## Falusi

And some more of the similar freshly opened M25:



Falusi said:


> Ha már elindultam útba ejtettem az M25-öt is
> 
> M3 után közvetlenül
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vadátjáró
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetszett, hogy ilyen sűrűn vannak a csomópontok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szép lenne egy M25 folytatás Ózd felé 2x1 autóútként a dombok / hegyek között
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vadátjáró visszafelé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3 előtt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bónusz, álcázott prototípus Mercedes S(?) osztály


----------



## MichiH

Falusi said:


> Some photos of the newly opened M4 Abony bypass from yesterday I posted in the Hungarian forum:


Do you know the actual exit numbering? OSM and wikipedia (different languages) indicate different numbers and maps attached to press releases indicate km info for sections which does not match them (and doesn't indicate exit numbers).


----------



## Falusi

81 and 89 are the two newly opened interchanges on the section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there any indications that M4 + A3 could open today?


----------



## Adrian.02

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there any indications that M4 + A3 could open today?


A3 will be opened but the hungarian side will open later as they have to finish the legal premises regarding the border crossing point.


----------



## bogdymol

You can’t open A3 in Romania without the Hungarian side. A3 in Romania is built only from the first exit until the border.


----------



## zsimi80

M85 U/C


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Turbo roundabouts on Road 54 near Kecskemét, according to the updated Dutch design standards (a 90 degree angle on the center island entrance).


----------



## RipleyLV

Why is the 90 degree necessary?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It reduces speed of vehicles entering the roundabout. The greater the speed, the bigger the chance a driver will misjudge the situation. It also reduces lane changes on the roundabout, which were apparently more common on turbo roundabouts with a gentle curve.


----------



## JackFrost

There are rumors that M4-A3 will not open in August, because some border infrastructure is still not ready (Romania is still not in Schengen). 

Inauguration will be in fall most probably.


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> There are rumors that M4-A3 will not open in August, because some border infrastructure is still not ready (Romania is still not in Schengen).
> 
> Inauguration will be in fall most probably.


Uh oh..Hopefully we'll enter Schengen in 2021 or 2022


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> Uh oh..Hopefully we'll enter Schengen in 2021 or 2022


I wouldn't bet on it. However, building hard borders between EU countries is such a waste of money. And I am by no means an open border guy. The EU should let RO/BG finally join, and focus on the external borders.


----------



## JackFrost

Romanian caravans have competitors from Serbia now:


----------



## tfd543

^^ not visible


----------



## JackFrost

tfd543 said:


> ^^ not visible


Local news wrote it was a Serbian caravan. 









Autószállító tréler vontatott autószállító trélert az M5-ön


A rendőrök helyszíni bírságot szabtak ki a szerdai szabálytalanságért.




index.hu


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Wish they didn't (entirely) anonymize the license plates in the video.

Apart from the obvious security issue, it would be interesting to know for which components of this caravan the motorway toll is due? For vehicles on top of the trailers, it clearly isn't, for the trailers, it is, but what about the towed Ducato van?


----------



## SeanT

Construction of M83 expressway (36 Km) between Pápa - Győr(M1) starts in november.


----------



## th3Shad0w

Romanian ministry of transport, said today that 4th of September will be the opening day for A3-M4 link. Do you guys have some information about this?


----------



## th3Shad0w

removed


----------



## JackFrost

This is how the "great western ring road" will look like in a few years. Credit to Peter601!













Peter_601 said:


> *M76-M86 puzzle*
> 
> View attachment 396133


----------



## kdpy

It will be the best road from Poland to Croatia. It's much cheaper to buy Hungarian vignette instead of Austrian and Slovenian.


----------



## Adrian.02

I heard that the M4-A3 highways will be inaugurated by both "Orbáns":Ludovic&Viktor.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

ChrisZwolle said:


> Turbo roundabouts on Road 54 near Kecskemét, according to the updated Dutch design standards (a 90 degree angle on the center island entrance).


nice Turbo roundabout


----------



## reaggiet

Falusi said:


> And some more of the similar freshly opened M25:


Ózd irányában tényleg szükséges lenne támogatom az ötletet


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
Next time English please 


> In the direction of Ozd, it would really be necessary to support the idea


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> I heard that the M4-A3 highways will be inaugurated by both "Orbáns":Ludovic&Viktor.


I heard that they don't.


----------



## bogdymol

Romanian media reports that both Orbans will open the new motorway crossing point on the 4th of September. We can only wait and see if it is like that...


----------



## JackFrost

Considering that "our" Orban never shows at road cerenomies, heck, he didnt even appear at M43/A1 inauguration alongside Victor Ponta back in 2015, I have my doubts. 

However, deputy prime minister Semjén was there indeed, so lets see.


----------



## Le Clerk

It'd fun for both to show up to troll foreign journalists. Besides the casual Budapest/Bucharest confusion, the Orbans confusion is going to give bigger headaches.


----------



## JackFrost

Le Clerk said:


> It'd fun for both to show up to troll foreign journalists. Besides the casual Budapest/Bucharest confusion, the Orbans confusion is going to give bigger headaches.


 Yes, its like a fvcking curse. First, it was Viktor/Victor, now its Orbán/Orban. And lets not start with Budapest/Bucharest....


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> I heard that they don't.


Nagyon vicces -hahaha


----------



## Nimróad




----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> Romanian media reports that both Orbans will open the new motorway crossing point on the 4th of September. We can only wait and see if it is like that...


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Adrian.02

Qtya said:


> Highly unlikely.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wQxfQBCB8wAA&usg=AOvVaw09VASVQ5pj26wmCuTJdJ9j[/URL]

Hungarian-language website from Romania,official source


----------



## unwiderstehlich

Where can I find the most recent (e.g. 2019 ?) traffic volume data for Hungary?


----------



## Attus

unwiderstehlich said:


> Where can I find the most recent (e.g. 2019 ?) traffic volume data for Hungary?


2019 figures have not been published yet. 2018 data is available here:








Forgalomszámlálás – Magyar Közút Nonprofit Zrt.


Társaságunk a kezelésében lévő közel 32 000 kilométernyi országos közúthálózat fenntartási és üzemeltetési feladatait látja el. További információkért és ügyintézésért látogasson el oldalunkra.




internet.kozut.hu




Click on *Letöltés *at _Az országos közutak 2018. évre vonatkozó keresztmetszeti forgalma_


----------



## JackFrost

After almost 3 years, M0 southern section will be finally 2x3 again from next week on, since all traffic restrictions will be lifted on Deák Ferenc bridge.









VÁRHATÓAN ISKOLAKEZDÉSRE 2X3 SÁVON HALADHAT A FORGALOM A DEÁK FERENC HÍDON







nif.hu


----------



## bogdymol

Hallelujah!

It was about time. In the last 3 years every single time I drove through there there was congestion (most of the time major congestion, with at least 1h lost time). Numerous times I drove through the city, and a few times took M6 to Dunaujvaros and then road 52 to Kecskemet, just to avoid M0.


----------



## Eulanthe

Does anyone know what the situation actually looks like on the Hungarian border right now?

I mean, if you arrive from Slovakia, are there any controls, or are you free to cross wherever? I'm going to Croatia in a couple of days, and it's completely unclear if I'm free to cross anywhere, or if I'm supposed to cross only at certain places? I'm coming from Poland, but I'm not a Polish citizen.


----------



## tfd543

^^ hey pal. Try their official website police.hu where u Can as well see the border waiting time. Remember some shots for the border thread hehe. 

Check if Poland allows u to travel to all these countries so that ure sure that you Can safely come back since u dont have Polish passport.


----------



## vychod

Eulanthe said:


> Does anyone know what the situation actually looks like on the Hungarian border right now?
> 
> I mean, if you arrive from Slovakia, are there any controls, or are you free to cross wherever? I'm going to Croatia in a couple of days, and it's completely unclear if I'm free to cross anywhere, or if I'm supposed to cross only at certain places? I'm coming from Poland, but I'm not a Polish citizen.


I crossed Tornyosnémeti (HU) / Milhost (SK) border on Saturday in both ways, but there was nothing, not even a single police car. You can also use the smaller crossing points, like Kéked / Trstené pri Hornáde without any interruption.

Slovakia and Poland are both "green" according to the Foreign Ministry's rating system.


----------



## x-type

Eulanthe said:


> Does anyone know what the situation actually looks like on the Hungarian border right now?
> 
> I mean, if you arrive from Slovakia, are there any controls, or are you free to cross wherever? I'm going to Croatia in a couple of days, and it's completely unclear if I'm free to cross anywhere, or if I'm supposed to cross only at certain places? I'm coming from Poland, but I'm not a Polish citizen.


I have just read that Orban will put Croatia onto red list from 1st September, as soon as he returns back to Hungary from his vacation in Croatia. So be careful.


----------



## Eulanthe

He can do what he wants once I'm safely across the border into Croatia  

Worst case scenario: I'll be trapped in Croatia by the seaside, what a terrible pity that would be...


----------



## tfd543

Eulanthe said:


> He can do what he wants once I'm safely across the border into Croatia
> 
> Worst case scenario: I'll be trapped in Croatia by the seaside, what a terrible pity that would be...


Depends if you have a job to take care of, but yes it wouldnt be the worst thing to happen.


----------



## SeanT

M0, southern part - Deák Ferenc bridge is about to be ready.









(magyarepitok.hu)


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Finally an official source! (Official Gazette of Hungary)

Regarding commuters and the 30 km zone, it says on page 6169:

Citizens of neighboring countries designated by the minister responsible for foreign affairs [...], as well as Hungarian citizens living there, are allowed to enter Hungary for a period up to max. 24 hours, within a zone of 30 km from the state border.
Persons present in Hungary in accordance with Point 1. are mandated to stay within the 30 km zone from the state border and leave the territory of Hungary within 24 hours after entry.
Hungarian citizens resident within the 30 km zone of Hungary bordering a neighboring country as designated by the minister responsible for foreign affairs (Point 1) may return to Hungary without restrictions if their presence abroad did not exceed 24 hours and they did not leave the 30 km zone, counted from the border, of the neighboring country.
_(The restrictions mentioned in Point 3 refer mainly to the two weeks of quarantine Hungarian citizens returning from abroad are required to undergo from Sep. 1)_


----------



## Alex_ZR

Are all Hungarian border crossings open? Most precisely those smaller crossings with Serbia which operate 7-19 h?


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Don't find anything regarding that in the decree published in the gazette; only that transit travellers are mandated to use the designated border crossings belonging to the transit routes (which is more or less evident).


----------



## lampsakos21

elbong said:


> The transit is allowed on the transit routes:


link please ?


----------



## elbong

Everything about the border crossing rules!


----------



## Attus

elbong said:


> Everything about the border crossing rules!


It's pretty outdated.


----------



## Adrian.02

Attus said:


> It's pretty outdated.


It is outdated because nothing has changed.


----------



## elbong

Attus said:


> It's pretty outdated.


Updated old articles!


----------



## Alex_ZR

Only 3 main crossings with Serbia are open: Röszke, Tompa and Hercegszántó.


----------



## Corvinus

elbong said:


> Everything about the border crossing rules!


More precisely, the information is under this link. It's the situation from Sep. 1 (as explicitly mentioned in the article). 

The timestamp right below the title (2020. 07. 15., Wed) must be a copypasta error.


----------



## Qwert

It didn't take long and much more border crossings with Slovakia, Austria and Slovenia are to be opened tomorrow.









Újabb határátkelőhelyek nyílnak meg/ More border crossing points to open


A gyorsabb átkelés érdekében a jelenleg nyitva tartó határátkelőhelyek mellett újabbakat vehetnek igénybe szeptember 5-én 5 órától. / From 5 o’clock September 5th more border crossing points open beside the ones already operating.




www.police.hu


----------



## JackFrost

M4 Berettyóújfalu-RO border opened today. 









Átadták az M4-es legkeletibb szakaszát, ezzel elérte a román határt


Nem csupán az M4-es nyert egy közel 30 kilométeres szakaszt: az M3-astól teljessé vált a gyorsforgalmi kapcsolat Debrecenen keresztül a Nagyvárad közeli magyar-román határig.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## JackFrost

This makes Romania the first neighboring country to be served by two motorways in total. Slovakia will follow next year with M15 and M30.


----------



## Nimróad

From Budapesht (M3) to Debrecen (M35) and to Nagyvárad(Oradea) (M4) you can drive now with 130 km/h + hard shoulders.


----------



## JackFrost

I know this issue has been discussed a lot of times, but now finally we will see in reality if traffic shifts from road 4 to M3/M35. If yes, Budapest inner city is going to have a hard time until M4 gets finished completely.


----------



## Nimróad

JackFrost said:


> I know this issue has been discussed a lot of times, but now finally we will see in reality if traffic shifts from road 4 to M3/M35. If yes, Budapest inner city is going to have a hard time until M4 gets finished completely.


M8* +M81.



JackFrost said:


> No, I mean M4 between Törökszentmiklós-Berettyóújfalu. When this section is done, M3/M35 route is out of question.



Instead of adding a new comment ...
Everything looks solved (Budapest) only, when the traffic not need to enter M0. Making the fully M4 just half work ( I. )

Instead of building new lanes and harm the traffic on M0 every time, separating the hardly Centralised motorway-system between BP-Agglomeration and Transit is the solution ( II. ).
... along with the completion of the M0 ring ( III. )


----------



## JackFrost

Nimróad said:


> M8*


No, I mean M4 between Törökszentmiklós-Berettyóújfalu. When this section is done, M3/M35 route is out of question.


----------



## Adrian.02

So it opened without any festivities,is that right?


----------



## JackFrost

Only foreign minister Péter Szijjartó was there from Hungarian side.

See here: https://www.facebook.com/watch/live...&notif_id=1599215710146788&notif_t=live_video


----------



## Nimróad

Nearly 1700 km M-road in operation now in Hungary.

White - Planned, U/C in the following years.
Light Blue - U/C
Dark Blue - In use

source: wiki


----------



## Adrian.02

zsimi80 said:


> Nagyszalonta = Salonta Mare to be precise


Yes,if you like to translate the names!But if you search the web,the city is called SALONTA!Just in the case of Oradea,which isn't called Oradea Mare anymore!!!


----------



## Adrian.02

elbong said:


> Nagyszalonta and Salonta Mare were the official names before and after trianon, the original names were Szalonta/Salonta. Hovewer, the present Romanian name is Salonta, this was a local decision probably, because the Mare is meaningles from Romanian narrative (Kisszalonta is not Romanian village, but Hungarian, near the border).


There are such cases of "Kis/Nagy"(Mic/Mare) villages on different sides of the border in Banat.(Gaiu Mic[Kis Gaj]RO-Veliki Gaj[Nagy Gaj]SRB) and so on!.
End OT.


----------



## cinxxx

Btw there is still Becicherecu Mic in Romania Banat, but in Serbia the former Becicherecu Mare is called Zrenjanin (even Romanian name is Zrenianin).
Strange...


----------



## Nimróad

Zarko Zrenjanin was a WW2 yugo partizanleader. The Serbian also called it _Veliki Bečkerek_ .
Interesting, Becs means Honor, Kerek is Round / Kerék is Wheel.


----------



## Adrian.02

cinxxx said:


> Btw there is still Becicherecu Mic in Romania Banat, but in Serbia the former Becicherecu Mare is called Zrenjanin (even Romanian name is Zrenianin).
> Strange...


Some romanian banat people still call it "Becicherecu Mare"


----------



## cinxxx

Nimróad said:


> Zarko Zrenjanin was a WW2 yugo partizanleader. The Serbian also called it _Veliki Bečkerek_ .
> Interesting, Becs means Honor, Kerek is Round / Kerék is Wheel.


Actually, in 1935 the city was renamed to _Petrovgrad_ (Петровград) in honor of king Peter I of Serbia. It was called _Petrovgrad_ from 1935 to 1946.
I heard there are some discussions to actually rename it back to _Petrovgrad_, not to _Bečkerek_ (Бечкерек) or _Veliki Bečkerek_ (Велики Бечкерек).



Adrian.02 said:


> Some romanian banat people still call it "Becicherecu Mare"


I haven't met any, but I'm sure there are, just like some Hungarians still call Oradea and Salonta etc., Nagy...


----------



## JackFrost

New Danube bridge at Komárom/Komarno opened to traffic today.









Átadták a Duna legmagasabb hídját Komárom és Révkomárom között


A Hídépítő, a Mészáros és a Hódút munkájával felépített átjáró jelentősen rövidíti a teherforgalom útját, emellett tehermentesíti a belvárosi hidat.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Qtya

__ https://www.facebook.com/298090296092/posts/10158601053956093


----------



## steve5

Monostori híd / Most Monoštor





16.09.2020:


----------



## JackFrost

Next stop, Kalocsa-Paks! 
Coming in 2023.


----------



## Qtya

__ https://www.facebook.com/235960079910474/posts/1630414430465025


----------



## Adrian.02

It would be nice if the slovak side will continue it with a bypass of Komarno.


----------



## Adrian.02

By the way,any news about the Third Tisza bridge in Szeged?


----------



## Qtya

Funding for the detailed design phase has been approved by the Government. National Infrastructure Developer (NIF) should be preparing for the tender.


----------



## Qtya

__ https://www.facebook.com/235960079910474/posts/1630485983791203


----------



## Qwert

Is the Monostor bridge really open for traffic though? I mean is it possible to enter Hungary there?


----------



## Qtya

AFAIK, yes.


----------



## Attus

Qwert said:


> Is the Monostor bridge really open for traffic though? I mean is it possible to enter Hungary there?


As long as you're permitted to enter Hungary (what is not trivial in these days), yes.


----------



## Qtya




----------



## MichiH

Is road 13 routed via the new bridge? OSM indicates that the old road 131 bypass is 13 now and the old alignment through the town is 132 now. Any pics from the signage at the roundabout south of the town?


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> Is this basically an upgrade of the national road 76?


No, its a complete new expressway. There is a political agenda running called "modern cities" which aims to connect all county capitols via expressway, motorway or 2x2 main road to the network.

(the city of Zalaegerszeg will be among the last two county capitols to be connected -the other missing city is Békéscsaba).


----------



## JackFrost

I made a short overview of all 2x2 connections:

Békéscsaba -> M5/M44 (about 30 kms missing)
Debrecen -> M3/M35
Eger -> M3/M25
Györ -> M1
Kaposvár -> M7/road 67
Kecskemét -> M5
Miskolc -> M3/M30
Nyiregyháza -> M3
Pécs -> M6/M60
Salgótarján -> M3/road 21
Szeged -> M5
Székesfehérvár -> M7
Szekszárd -> M6
Szolnok -> M4
Szombathely -> M1/M85/M86
Tatabánya -> M1
Veszprém -> M7/road 8
Zalaegerszeg -> M7/M76 (about 40 kms missing)


----------



## Adrian.02

I respect Hungary a lot for having built such an extensive motoway network,which is in continuous expansion.
Hajrá Magyarország!Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> I respect Hungary a lot for having built such an extensive motoway network,which is in continuous expansion.
> Hajrá Magyarország!Hajrá magyarok!


Thanks. Yes it looks good. However, it will be perfect once M0, M4, M8 and M10 are completed. (M9 is nice, but not crucial imo)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Adrian.02 said:


> Is this basically an upgrade of the national road 76?


It's a little better than that, most of it was built on a new alignment. You can see it in Google Earth on satellite images from 31 July 2020:


----------



## Adrian.02

I still dream that the Mureș/Maros bridge at Magyarcsanád in southeastern Hungary will be rebuilt in the coming years,as it will be an important link between the M43 motorway and Romania.


----------



## keber

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a little better than that, most of it was built on a new alignment. You can see it in Google Earth on satellite images from 31 July 2020:


Connection to M7 could be better though. More expressway-to-motorway like.
EDIT: I see that situation is not much different at M85->M1 interchange and future M83->M1 interchange.


----------



## Nimróad

City with county rights and number of residents in Hungary.

Cities of Hungary with number of residents.

With exception of Ózd & Baja all 30K+ city will get 2x2 connection soon with expressway standards, few of them with improved main road status because not all intersection is level separated or free alternative is missing.

Since all Blue sign road will have pay requirement *from** the next year of inauguration - the Improved main road remain free (Green sign) with also 110 km/h, but sometimes without wildlife fence which can be dangerous.
Night lights not settled along the road and intersections, only inside of a settlement.

In village point of view, all settlement's residents will be able to reach the nearest M-road & Improved main road in (less than) 30 mins.


----------



## JackFrost

Nimróad said:


> With exception of Ózd & *Baja* all 30K+ city will get 2x2 connection soon with expressway standards


Baja is only 20 kms away from M6.









55 to Bátaszék







www.google.com


----------



## Nimróad

Adrian.02 said:


> Is this basically an upgrade of the national road 76?


Where Blue appear, the Green will never disappear.

Parallel roads.


----------



## satanism

JackFrost said:


> Baja is only 20 kms away from M6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 to Bátaszék
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Fairly shitty 20km though.


----------



## tfd543

satanism said:


> Fairly shitty 20km though.


M9 saves you. Kinda.. i mean, if you go northbound.


----------



## Falusi

keber said:


> Connection to M7 could be better though. More expressway-to-motorway like.
> EDIT: I see that situation is not much different at M85->M1 interchange and future M83->M1 interchange.


Yes, it became a bad habit unfortunately... Especially cosnidering M85/M86 vs M1/M85 interchanges...

M3 / road 21 and M7/ road 8 interchanges are similar. Although those are officially main roads connecting with motorways, in reality they are almost expressways, so it's a pity they lack freeflow design.

Once road 76 will be upgraded completely than it will also have a similar connection at M7, and even though we don't know the final desing yet it's likely that future M86 will connect to the currently U/C M8 with only a roundabout, while both will be expressways.


----------



## Nimróad

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a little better than that, most of it was built on a new alignment. You can see it in Google Earth on satellite images from 31 July 2020:



"The Swamp Highway" I call this way.

5 bridge side by side on Zala river:
Railway, bicycle-walking, main road, and 2x expressway.

...and next to them another 3-4 bridge because railway will cross under them.
...and another 2 bridge at the roundabout for the expressway.
In a single place.
All the infrastructure can pass through to Zala county only there.

*Video about current phase:*





Circa:
"Roadcorrections finished for sections of 76 & 71 main roads to start the construction of M76 next to them. Traffic won't stuck here anymore. in a short stretch, M76 replaces the old line of 76 (former railway crossing). It will be demolished and the expressway will be built here "


----------



## JackFrost

Finally some pictures of the M4 Tisza bridge.

















More here: Hatalmasat lép előre Szolnok közlekedése az M4-es Tisza-átkelőjével


----------



## JackFrost

The alignment of the last piece of M3 has been finalised. This is how this 23 kms will look like before the UA border:



Falusi said:


> Ez a térkép volt már? M3: M34 - országhatár


It will be a 2x2 expressway, and includes a new Tisza bridge. Speed limit 110 km/h.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> It will be a 2x2 expressway, and includes a new Tisza bridge. Speed limit 110 km/h.


No hard shoulders but soft shoulders only (space reservation for hard shoulders)?

Is there any estimated construction period? To be opened by.... 2030?


----------



## JackFrost

MichiH said:


> No hard shoulders but soft shoulders only (space reservation for hard shoulders)?


Good question. Doesnt really make sense to leave the shoulders unpaved, since they will be needed before the border for the trucks anyway. Same goes for the bridge: either they build no shoulders at all, or it will be paved. No gravel will be used on the bridge for sure.



> Is there any estimated construction period? To be opened by.... 2030?


2024, I think. Not sure though.


----------



## Adrian.02

But the question is:Has the Ukrainian side even started building the highway which will connect to the M3?
If not,the hungarian side's effort will be in vain.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> Good question. Doesnt really make sense to leave the shoulders unpaved, since they will be needed before the border for the trucks anyway. Same goes for the bridge: either they build no shoulders at all, or it will be paved. No gravel will be used on the bridge for sure.


Well, I asked because you said "expressway". M86 is also called expressway and has (wide) soft shoulders. I asked whether this stupidity will be done again 



JackFrost said:


> 2024, I think. Not sure though.





Adrian.02 said:


> But the question is:Has the Ukrainian side even started building the highway which will connect to the M3?
> If not,the hungarian side's effort will be in vain.


This belongs together. If Hungary plans to complete the WHOLE expressway up to the border by 2024 it still cannot be opened because Ukraine is doing nothing on their territory as far as I know. Neither planning activities nor construction. But M3 might be opened up to road 4124. The question is whether Hungary would build M3 by that interchange or directly by the border and just won't open the last 7km.

I'd compare M3 to M6. Hungary has completed the paperworks but is waiting for Croatia. If Hungary will wait for Ukraine, I bet that the last 7km will not be built in the forseeable future - not before 2030. If there won't be a partial opening by road 4124, the whole M3 might wait....... very long....


----------



## AcidMan

ChrisZwolle said:


> The new four lane road between Győr and Pápa.
> 
> Why is this not called an 'autóút' and numbered 'M83'?
> 
> As I understand this road has four lanes with median divider, grade-separated interchanges and a 110 km/h speed limit. Wouldn't it qualify to be an expressway with the number M83?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MÁR ÉPÜL AZ ÚJ NYOMVONALON NÉGYSÁVOSRA BŐVÜLŐ FŐÚT PÁPA ÉS GYŐR KÖZÖTT
> 
> 
> A fejlesztésnek köszönhetően 2023 végére akár 20 perccel is gyorsabban lehet majd közlekedni Győr és Pápa között. A kivitelezési munkák elindulásakor Kara Ákos és dr. Kovács Zoltán, a térség országgyűlési képviselői, és Kiss Boglárka, a NIF Zrt. szóvivője tartott sajtótájékoztatót.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nif.hu


There won't be a direct connection with M1. The new road will link to main road 83 near Ménfőcsanak.


----------



## Nimróad

Peter_601 said:


> *M44 Tisza-híd*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The first 4 kilometers of M76 to Balatonszentgyörgy opened to traffic today if I read the translated press release correctly. The press release doesn't have good photos of the road though.









Elkészült az M76-os Balatonszentgyörgy – M7 autópálya közötti szakasza


A mai napon átadták az M76 gyorsforgalmi út Balatonszentgyörgy és az M7 autópálya közötti szakaszát. Az átadón beszédet mondott Ágostházy Szabolcs európai uniós fejlesztésekért felelős államtitkár, Vigh László Zala megye 1. sz. vk. országgyűlési képviselője, Móring József Attila Somogy megye 3...




nif.hu


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> The first 4 kilometers of M76 to Balatonszentgyörgy opened to traffic today if I read the translated press release correctly. The press release doesn't have good photos of the road though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elkészült az M76-os Balatonszentgyörgy – M7 autópálya közötti szakasza
> 
> 
> A mai napon átadták az M76 gyorsforgalmi út Balatonszentgyörgy és az M7 autópálya közötti szakaszát. Az átadón beszédet mondott Ágostházy Szabolcs európai uniós fejlesztésekért felelős államtitkár, Vigh László Zala megye 1. sz. vk. országgyűlési képviselője, Móring József Attila Somogy megye 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nif.hu


Yeah, I hate it when they include politicians pictures only. Better pictures here:









Gyorsforgalmi útszakasszal gazdagodott a Balaton térsége


Az M76-os keleti szakaszának projektje a Strabag kivitelezésében, a NIF Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. beruházásában és az UVATERV Út- és Vasúttervező Zrt. tervezésében valósult meg.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## JackFrost

So it's still M44 and M85 left for this year, gentlemen. About 75 kms, that is.


----------



## JackFrost

Virtua M85 already opened.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction has started on a 780 meter long tunnel of M85 at Sopron. 

Is this the first motorway tunnel in Hungary? Edit: there seems to be tunnels in M6.


----------



## Nimróad

5thTunnels slow the speed of build, they want it fast no matter if its full profil or not. election in 2022


----------



## SeanT

There are 4 tunnels on M6, I think.


----------



## zsimi80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction has started on a 780 meter long tunnel of M85 at Sopron.
> 
> Is this the first motorway tunnel in Hungary? Edit: there seems to be tunnels in M6.


----------



## Adrian.02

I still hope that the Austrian side will continue the A3 into Hungary,because if they won't link it,it's gonna be a headache to exit the highway,then drive 6-10 kms on a National road,only to enter a Highway again.


----------



## MichiH

Adrian.02 said:


> I still hope that the Austrian side will continue the A3 into Hungary,


It is a long way to get this done - if ever.



Adrian.02 said:


> because if they won't link it,it's gonna be a headache to exit the highway,then drive 6-10 kms on a National road,only to enter a Highway again.


It is not good and I'd like to see a continuous motorway but I think that it won't be a big issue.

OTOH, the bigger the issue, the higher the chance to get it done one day. 2035 at the earliest....


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> I still hope that the Austrian side will continue the A3 into Hungary,because if they won't link it,it's gonna be a headache to exit the highway,then drive 6-10 kms on a National road,only to enter a Highway again.


There will be two roundabouts between M85 and A3 on the Austrian side. I hope they will at least replace those with grade-separeted interchanges.


----------



## sponge_bob

Give the austrians enough traffic and they are bound to do the right thing....eventually.


----------



## zsimi80

sponge_bob said:


> Give the austrians enough traffic and they are bound to do the right thing....eventually.


The cheapest Austrian solution will be:


----------



## JackFrost

sponge_bob said:


> Give the austrians enough traffic and they are bound to do the right thing....eventually.


There is enough traffic there already, but Burgenländers prefer traffic jams over motorways. Yes, most probably they will ban all trucks -like it is today anyway.


----------



## elbong

The finalized version with the actual data. There were some mistakes in the previous stage (it's huge work, not easy to know all details, but now, maybe) +the new happenings from the past month (mostly planning and design tenders):
:


----------



## Adrian.02

Looks like the bridge over the Maros/Mureș river is in the planning and design phase!
Do you have any updated infos on this project?I'm interested as I live on the other side of the border,and this link would be a benefic one for the Timiș county in Romania.


----------



## elbong

Adrian.02 said:


> Looks like the bridge over the Maros/Mureș river is in the planning and design phase!
> Do you have any updated infos on this project?I'm interested as I live on the other side of the border,and this link would be a benefic one for the Timiș county in Romania.


We planned, but the romanian side blocked now.


----------



## Adrian.02

Q


elbong said:


> We planned, but the romanian side blocked now.


 I am aware of the fact that things are not moving on the romanian side,and I even wrote to an romanian Infrastructure NGO called Pro Infrastructura,but they blocked me on facebook so I can't contact them anymore...


----------



## elbong

Adrian.02 said:


> I am aware of the fact that things are not moving on the romanian side,and I even wrote to an romanian Infrastructure NGO called Pro Infrastructura,but they blocked me on facebook so I can't contact them anymore...


We don't know what is their punctual problem with the project. Maybe the cost on their side.


----------



## zsimi80

M44 Tisza bridge U/C:









Óriási lépés az M44-es új Tisza-híd építésében: összeért a két oldal


A tiszaugi híd kivitelezése az ütemezésnek megfelelően halad, összeért a szerkezet két oldala. A projekt a Duna Aszfalt generálkivitelezésben valósul meg az M44-es szakasz részeként.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## JackFrost

M44 Kondoros-Békéscsaba will open latest until Dec 18 (17,6 kms)









BEOL - December harmadik hetétől használhatjuk az M44 Kondoros-Békéscsaba szakaszát


Szerdától használhatják a közlekedők a 44. számú főúton, a Fürjesi csomópont építéshez kapcsolódó körforgalmat – írja Facebook oldalán a Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt. A 44. számú főút forgalma innentől véglegesen ezen a csomóponton keresztül fog haladni.




www.beol.hu


----------



## JackFrost

M85 will open on Dec 16 between Csorna-Sopron/East (51 kms). 









KISALFOLD - Két hét múlva eléri Sopront az M85 – fotók


Évtizedes vágyuk válik valóra a Sopronban és környékén élőknek azzal, hogy bekapcsolódik a város az országos gyorsforgalmi úthálózatba. December 16-án végre megindulhat a közlekedés az M85-ös út Csorna és Sopron, kelet csomópont közötti szakaszán. A beruházás költsége nettó 153,2 milliárd forint.




www.kisalfold.hu


----------



## JackFrost

So sadly, as I suspected, Sopron bypass didnt make it on time.


----------



## JackFrost




----------



## Braillard

By now Hungary must have the densest motorway network in Central & Eastern Europe, innit?


----------



## sponge_bob

Braillard said:


> By now Hungary must have the densest motorway network in Central & Eastern Europe, innit?


It is highly radial, it radiates from Budapest. A single crash on the M0 in Budapest can gridlock the whole of eastern Europe for a day. A truly dense network would have alternative routes around the M0 Budapest _partial_ ring.

It is fair to say that Hungary has an _extensive_ network and that Hungary has the biggest network of expressway/motorway in km per capita in CEE. Dense....nahhhhh.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

France had a similar motorway network until well into the 1980s and even 1990s.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> France had a similar motorway network until well into the 1980s and even 1990s.


Yes but every country radiates its initial motorway network from its largest city, that is normal behaviour. Dense comes when you can avoid that big city by taking other high quality routes.  Hungary is planning that but _what it is actually building_ is the final edges of the radial network near Croatia Austria Ukraine etc etc.

Germany was different because it had 3 large cities widely spread (plus the Ruhr megapolis) when it was doing peak building in the 60s/70s. Radial was not an option there. Spain was also mainly radial from Madrid and it only finished the main non radial roads_ in the last 5 years_ along the coasts and the Portugese borders.


----------



## nbcee

sponge_bob said:


> It is highly radial, it radiates from Budapest. A single crash on the M0 in Budapest can gridlock the whole of eastern Europe for a day.


Except it doesn't, due to the alternative routes. The southern section of M0 underwent some refurbishment recently, and while it cause some jams, Romania and Bulgaria did not starve to death. You know, road networks are not built up in a way, that you either have motorways or swamps with radioactive waste, and nothing in between (except in Lithuania maybe). 

But more importantly, and you are not the first one to bring this up in a thread, so I will elaborate: *the Hungarian motorway network is being built mostly for the needs of Hungarians, as we are the ones who mostly use it. *

Yeah, half the Balkans goes through the country, when they are going home for Christmas from their blue-collar jobs in Munich. But other than those few special occasions, the overwhelming majority of cars on the network belong to Hungarians. And* in the overwhelming majority of cases, we either go to or from Budapest* or go to and from Lake Balaton (especially in Summer). I know, if you are just a kid drawing lines on the maps, it would look so nice to have a line between Pécs and Szeged for example. But there is barely any need for that, so it falls way, way back on our priority list. I am not saying that nobody would benefit from such routes, but their numbers are way too small. So it is among the plans, but there is no urgency.


----------



## nbcee

I would not want to debate whether it is dense or not, as that alone is merely a number. The real question is: how many of the most frequently used routes (outside urban centers of course) have motorways?

(you have a similar thing with metro lines)


----------



## sponge_bob

nbcee said:


> So it is among the plans, but there is no urgency.


I was not arguing about the PRIORITY I was making a point about TOPOLOGY.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It has surprised me that Hungary has not built a motorway from Győr to Balaton, as it is arguably the second most important tourist asset of the country after Budapest. Even 10 or 15 years ago, driving to Balaton was somewhat of a thing for Dutch tourists. Not in the same amount as they go to Garda or France of course, but it was considered one of the top tourist destinations in Central Europe. You had Prague, Budapest and Balaton was pretty much next in line for tourism in the region.


----------



## Corvinus

sponge_bob said:


> It is fair to say that Hungary has an _extensive_ network and that Hungary has the biggest network of expressway/motorway in km per capita in CEE. Dense....nahhhhh.


It has shortcomings regarding the Balaton for sure. This Summer I heard a local heavily complaining about the lake and Budapest, the country's two main tourist areas, being connected by a single 2 + 2 (partially 2 + 3) laned motorway.


ChrisZwolle said:


> It has surprised me that Hungary has not built a motorway from Győr to Balaton, as it is arguably the second most important tourist asset of the country after Budapest.


... and that's the other point, to date there is still no expressway connection from the Western border to the lake, despite the number of tourists (including Hungarians from abroad) coming for the Summer season. Best what's in the pipeline is the Kõszeg - Körmend - Keszthely expressway, in the "planning / design" stage.  

Ideas for a "southern motorway" running from the Austrian border by the Balaton and then on toward the Great Plains in the south-east were up since the 1980s already.


----------



## bogdymol

That future "southern motorway" would release Budapest area (M0/M5/M7) from a lot of traffic. There are many cars driving from Romania/Serbia towards southern Austria/Slovenia/Italy that make the detour up to Budapest, but with a southern connection they would go straight on that one.

Same can be said if there would be a somewhat straight connection between Kecskemet and Gyor (half of it, until M7, I see is under preliminary planning now).


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> That future "southern motorway" would release Budapest area (M0/M5/M7) from a lot of traffic. There are many cars driving from Romania/Serbia towards southern Austria/Slovenia/Italy that make the detour up to Budapest, but with a southern connection they would go straight on that one.


Yes, "many" is relative. You can say 200 cars and 300 trucks a day is many, but it hardly justifies the costs of constructing and maintaining a motorway. 
Usually many of them crosses Hungary the same time, so they see, the roads are full of them. But in the res of the years, in ~350 days, you can hardly see more than a hundred vehicles a day. 



> if there would be a somewhat straight connection between Kecskemet and Gyor


"Unfortunately" the existing M5-M0-M1 route is almost straight. The direct, straight distance between the junction oints M5×52 nearby Kecskemét and M1×82 south of Győr is 169km. The same route on motorways is 197 km, 28 km more. But building a straight motorway is impossible of course, so anything feasible would be at least 180km, 185km is more realistic. 









> (half of it, until M7, I see is under preliminary planning now


No. What is planned would be longer than M5-M0-M1.


----------



## satanism

I've been using and even proffered the Gyor-Szekesfhv-62-6-Baja-Sombor route to the M1-0-5-A1 route while I was living in Slovakia.
Even crossing into Croatia and going through Batina made more sense than being stuck 2-4h at Rozske and who knows who how many hours around Budapest.


----------



## Adrian.02

It would be nice to complete the M8 between Kecskemét and Székesfehérvar,as it would create a shorter route to Italy,Slovenia(and even Croatia),and I believe that this will lead to an increase in traffic,as the route would go entirely through an EU,Schengen country,instead of going through Serbia and Croatia.
I know that it's not a priority right now,but it would be cool to get it done until 2030.


----------



## Braillard

sponge_bob said:


> It is highly radial, it radiates from Budapest. A single crash on the M0 in Budapest can gridlock the whole of eastern Europe for a day. A truly dense network would have alternative routes around the M0 Budapest _partial_ ring.
> 
> It is fair to say that Hungary has an _extensive_ network and that Hungary has the biggest network of expressway/motorway in km per capita in CEE. Dense....nahhhhh.


I meant that it must have the highest motorway density (kilometers of motorway relatively to the land surface) of Central & Eastern Europe.

That doesn’t say that it’s complete - those are two different parameters of course.


----------



## Falusi

cinxxx said:


> M44 will be another route to try out to drive to Timisoara after it's completed.
> Is there also a planned date for the Nagykőrös (Autobahndreieck M8) – Lakitelek? Wikipedia doesn't know


Last section of M44/M8 (Kecskemét - Szentkirály) should be tendered May 2021 according to the tender plan / schedule.

Other M roads to be tendered according to the schedule:
M76: Fenékpuszta - Zalaegerszeg, April 2021
M49: M3 - Ököritófülpös, June 2021
M100: M1 - Esztergom, September 2021


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Are they going to use the 2x2 parts of road 76/ 760 for M76?


----------



## Nimróad

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> Are they going to use the 2x2 parts of road 76/ 760 for M76?


No.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Nimróad said:


> No.


That seems like a waste of money.


----------



## Nimróad

Waste of Road first, then money. But viaducts, tunnels needed to surely keep the 110 km/h. So they do a second flatroad instead. Natura territories - not much opportunity., it cuts the swamp in half already.


----------



## vychod

Egy megyei jogú város maradt, ami nem elérhető négysávos úton - Mutatjuk, hol épülnek új utak idén


Zalaegerszeg kivételével már minden megyei jogú város be van kötve a négysávos úthálózatra, két év alatt 400 hidat adtak át - tudtuk meg a Magyar Közút Zrt.-től és a NIF Zrt.től.




novekedes.hu


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Legend - orange: fast traffic roads of 2 x 2, 2 x 3 or 2 + 3 lanes; red: extraurban divided carriageway 2 x 2 lane main roads.
"fast traffic road": umbrella term comprising motorways and expressways.

The linked article title says there is now one "city with county rights" remaining without being connected into the 2 x 2 lane road network. This city is Zalaegerszeg, the seat of Zala county. It will be connected to the M7 motorway by the under-construction M76 expressway. 

As of 2019, Hungary has a total of 23 cities of county rights. These include all 19 county seats except Budapest, and 5 more towns: Dunaújváros, Érd, Hódmezővásárhely, Nagykanizsa and Sopron. Since 2012, only county seats can become a city with county rights (the 5 others have all earned the rank before).


----------



## cinxxx

I'm driving to Timisoara on Saturday and will of course transit Hungary. 
Do you think it's very risky to leave the transit corridor and clinch some new roads?

I was thinking of road 5 instead of M5.
Another route could be routes 81+M8+51+52 (over Székesfehérvár).


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

cinxxx said:


> I'm driving to Timisoara on Saturday and will of course transit Hungary.
> Do you think it's very risky to leave the transit corridor and clinch some new roads?
> 
> I was thinking of road 5 instead of M5.
> Another route could be routes 81+M8+51+52 (over Székesfehérvár).


Probably no one cares. But I wouldn´t do it if I were you, because if they check you it won´t be fun.

I would try the second route via Soltvadkert - Kiskunmajsa


----------



## Qtya

U/C M4 Szolnok bypass, with a new bridge over the Tisza river










Source and huge load of pix: M4-es: elérte az utolsó pillért az új Tisza-híd jobb pályaszerkezete


----------



## Adrian.02

Qtya said:


> U/C M44 Szolnok bypass, with a new bridge over the Tisza river


M44 or M4?


----------



## zsimi80

Adrian.02 said:


> M44 or M4?


M4.


This is M44:








A leglátványosabb munkafázis zajlik az M44 tiszaugi hídjánál


A hátralevő feladatok nagy technológiai fegyelmet és odafigyelést követelnek meg a kivitelező csapatoktól annak érdekében, hogy ez az országban egyedülálló hídszerkezet 2021 őszén átadható legyen az utazóközönség számára.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Corvinus

Just so I get it right, M4 is (and will be) motorway (_autópálya_) on all its length while M44 will remain uniquely expressway* (_autóút_) on its length, or will there be exceptions to that?

---
* not considering later possible (and desirable) upgrades


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Corvinus said:


> Just so I get it right, M4 is (and will be) motorway (_autópálya_) on all its length while M44 will remain uniquely expressway* (_autóút_) on its length, or will there be exceptions to that?
> 
> ---
> * not considering later possible (and desirable) upgrades


M4 is an expressway


----------



## Falusi

Actually, it's both.

The section Budapest - Abony is expressway.
The U/C section Abony - Törökszentmiklós will be an expressway (construction began years ago as motorway standard but was cancelled).
The M35 - RO border section is a motorway.


----------



## Attus

Corvinus said:


> Just so I get it right, M4 is (and will be) motorway (_autópálya_) on all its length


Negative. M4 is an expressway, the future sections, too, will be built as expressway, except for the section between M35 and RO border, which is a motorway.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Attus said:


> Negative. M4 is an expressway, the future sections, too, will be built as expressway, except for the section between M35 and RO border, which is a motorway.


Why do they build one part as expressway (with more traffic) and the other one as motorway?


----------



## Falusi

I guess we should never underestimate the logic of politician's.


----------



## Qtya

Adrian.02 said:


> M44 or M4?


My bad, didn't realize the double tap. Naturally, M4.


----------



## Qtya

Falusi said:


> I guess we should never underestimate the logic of politician's.


It was designed as a motorway at first, but it was redesigned as an expressway in order to cut costs. Except for the last section form Berettyóújfalu to the Romanian border.
My bet, not to lose any more time with the Romanian link, and keep the motorway standard as the connecting A3 and also M35 is a motorway too.


----------



## Attus

MacOlej said:


> Why are these two sections of M0 tolled when the rest is free?
> View attachment 1509493


M0, just like the complete network of motorways and expressways, should be tolled. However, some sections of M0 were constructed or upgraded using EU funds, and it was an EU requirement to let those sections free. That's why they remained free. However, the 5 years of EU regulations are over for some sections but the government did not want to change the status of those sections. 
Additionally: both Danube bridges will remain free because no one wants cars using the bridges inside Budapest instead.


----------



## zsimi80

MacOlej said:


> Why are these two sections of M0 tolled when the rest is free?
> View attachment 1509493


Link:


Google Translate


----------



## Nimróad

Bypasses should be tolled when there are other bypasses too.

For Example I take my homecity (Zalaegerszeg).
M76 will pass north from the city but the existing bypass not melted into the section of M76. However It could save space and exits could lead to companies directly, by the expressway. Also why should have 2 bypass in the same side of a city? Unless its too dense. But we speak about 60.000 people.

So the best choice is integrated city-bypass into the motorway, which is free on city-bypass section.


----------



## RipleyLV

MacOlej said:


> Every time discussion about tolls, vignettes etc. comes back in Poland, one of the topics within this discussion is exactly this: should rings and bypasses be free of charge? I think that most people feel like they should be free. Especially local authorities and politicians from those bypassed cities fear that tolling would encourage many drivers to drive through the city to save some money. Of course within peak hours it's madness but beyond them it could make sense.


It highly depends on the geographical location of the populated area. In case of Budapest, the ring is mostly used by transit traffic which means these users are already paying for it whether it's tolled or not. And I highly doubt that even if the entire ring would be tolled, locals who would want to get from Dunaharaszti to Törökbálint (for example) would use a free of charge bridge near the center. I guess leaving the bridges over rivers between junctions would be wise to keep free, but the rest doesn't really matter since the proportion of local usage of the bypasses in many cases is lower.


----------



## Attus

RipleyLV said:


> It highly depends on the geographical location of the populated area. In case of Budapest, the ring is mostly used by transit traffic which means these users are already paying for it whether it's tolled or not.


Wrong. The vast majority of M0 traffic is local or regional traffic. 



> And I highly doubt that even if the entire ring would be tolled, locals who would want to get from Dunaharaszti to Törökbálint (for example) would use a free of charge bridge near the center. I guess leaving the bridges over rivers between junctions would be wise to keep free, but the rest doesn't really matter since the proportion of local usage of the bypasses in many cases is lower.


Since M0 is heavily congested, many people use a route through Budapest, because it's faster. 
But basically I agree: the bridges must remain free, the rest could be tolled.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Is it possible to use M5 motorway from Roszke border crossing to the first exit (approximately 1 km) without buying a vignette?


----------



## Adrian.02

Alex_ZR said:


> Is it possible to use M5 motorway from Roszke border crossing to the first exit (approximately 1 km) without buying a vignette?


As far as I know, the whole of the M5 is tolled, and that is why the Rőszke 2-Horgoš 2 crossing was created, as a viggnette-free alternative.


----------



## bratislav

No Alex, its not possible to use M5 without buying a vignette. 








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

This implies that it is possible: Google Maps


----------



## Attus

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> This implies that it is possible: Google Maps


M5 is tolled in whole length. Period. 
It was not always so, but it's so now.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Attus said:


> M5 is tolled in whole length. Period.
> It was not always so, but it's so now.


Hungary still didn't open all small crossings with Serbia (like Roszke 2, Tiszasziget...), except Ásotthalom, which is a bit far from Szeged direction. Paying a 10-day vignette for using 1 km because of going to Szeged is not profitable I would say.


----------



## Adrian.02

Alex_ZR said:


> Hungary still didn't open all small crossings with Serbia (like Roszke 2, Tiszasziget...).


OT:
If I'm not mistaken, Serbia closed those crossings in the first place, back in March 2020(They did the same on the SRB-RO border, closing the Vrbica-Valcani, Nakovo-Lunga and Jaša Tomić-Foeni border crossings).
I would find it normal to reopen those crossings somewhere in June, as some people are making huge detours in order to get into Hungary/Romania from Serbia.
END OT.

Do you guys know if Hungary plans to inaugurate any new Border Crossings in the next years?(I'm mostly thinking about the Kübekhàza-Beba Veche[Óbéb] planned crossing-that is, on paper).
Thanks!


----------



## bogdymol

There will be 2 new border crossings with Romania opened soon, at Iratos and Graniceri (villages on the Romanian side).


----------



## JackFrost

Next section of M85 between Sopron-east and Sopron/Balf will open on June 9. Length ~3 kms.


















M85: közeleg az újabb szakasz átadása


Már elindult az északi alagútjárat fejtése az SDD Konzorcium munkájával, amelynek vezető tagja a Dömper Kft.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## JackFrost

New Hungarian licence plates will be introduced on July 1, 2022.










Már hivatalos: jövő nyártól változnak a rendszámok


Betű, betű, címer, betű, betű, kötőjel, szám, szám, szám.




index.hu


----------



## zsimi80

There are more pics and infos in this article:









Hivatalos: lecserélik a rendszámokat Magyarországon, ilyenek lesznek az újak


Megjelent a rendelet, teljes reform jön.




www.origo.hu


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> New Hungarian licence plates will be introduced on July 1, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Már hivatalos: jövő nyártól változnak a rendszámok
> 
> 
> Betű, betű, címer, betű, betű, kötőjel, szám, szám, szám.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.hu


Such a coincidence! I asked just a few weeks ago how the new plates would look like,and here they are!


----------



## Nimróad

Characters on the new plate.


----------



## nbcee

zsimi80 said:


> There are more pics and infos in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hivatalos: lecserélik a rendszámokat Magyarországon, ilyenek lesznek az újak
> 
> 
> Megjelent a rendelet, teljes reform jön.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.origo.hu


IMO it is sad that we will not have regional or district-specific labels. Though we are gonna have these special designated letters for certain vehicles (some of them are old, some are new):

BA - penitentiary authorities
CD - diplomats
HA - armed forces
MA - ambulance
NA - tax authority
OT - oldtimer vehicles
RA - police
TX - taxis
Also, all temporary licence plates will start with an I (based on the word _ideiglenes_).


----------



## Nimróad

Improvement and change should be introduced not just in licence plates but intersections too.




MrSilesian said:


> Ha már szó volt arról, hogy megújulhatnának a tábláink is a rendszámok után – eljátszottam a gondolattal, hogy mi lenne ha az autópálya-autópálya csomópontokban nálunk is lenne neve az elágazásnak, mint több országban. Szerintetek?
> 
> View attachment 1589022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589024
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589025
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589026


----------



## vychod

M30 near Encs,

in the direction of Miskolc:









to the Slovak border:


----------



## Qtya




----------



## Corvinus

Recent snapshots driving on Road 76 around the Balaton's south-western corner, showing work-in-progress part of M76



























M76 to the right









Coming closer ...









County (megye) boundary, entering Zala from Somogy


















Yellow backgound: temporary directional sign


----------



## Klausenburg

What is the situation with M4?


----------



## sponge_bob

My Trusty satellite shows works ongoing on the Hungarian - Croatian M6/A5 corridor where the only missing work is on the short segment to the actual border. Around 7km is yet to start _in Croatia_ north of Beli Manistir.









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on August 21, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## zsimi80

M30 U/C. Between Novajidrány and Tornyosnémeti.



vychod said:


>



Thanks vychod.


----------



## Qtya

M76, winner of the Balatonszentgyörgy - Fenékpuszta section should be announced by 09.10.


----------



## Nimróad

Qtya said:


> M76, winner of the Balatonszentgyörgy - Fenékpuszta section should be announced by 09.10.


Winner of the rest 43 km* in three sections.


----------



## xpitron

vychod said:


> M30 near Encs,
> 
> in the direction of Miskolc:
> View attachment 1912385
> 
> 
> to the Slovak border:
> View attachment 1912386


When is M30 scheduled to be opened all the way to the Slovak border?


----------



## JackFrost

xpitron said:


> When is M30 scheduled to be opened all the way to the Slovak border?


This october.


----------



## Stuu

Qtya said:


> M76, winner of the Balatonszentgyörgy - Fenékpuszta section should be announced by 09.10.


From looking at Google Maps, that section is already under construction?


----------



## Mortiis

This is Hungarian M6 highway (in this video u can see the whole Highway)


----------



## Nimróad

Stuu said:


> From looking at Google Maps, that section is already under construction?


He was wrong. It is about Zalaegerszeg - Keszthely.


----------



## zsimi80

M30 U/C near Ináncs:



vychod said:


>



Thanks vychod.


----------



## JackFrost

3,2 kms were opened to traffic yesterday on M44 section Lakitelek-Tiszakürt. 
The rest (6,7 kms) will follow in December -including the new Tisza bridge.









BAON - Átadták az M44-es Lakitelek-Tiszakürt közötti szakaszának utolsó részét


Szeptember 21-én az M44 gyorsforgalmi út Lakitelek-Tiszakürt közötti szakaszának utolsó, 3,2 kilométeres részét vehették birtokba a közlekedők. Ez alkalomból Boldog István, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok megye 4. sz. vk. országgyűlési képviselője és Povázsai Pál, a NIF Zrt. projektiroda vezetője tartott...




www.baon.hu





Light blue on the map:


----------



## nbcee

A much needed thing. The old bridge is not in the best shape, plus Békéscsaba used to feel like more distant than it actually is due to the low-quality road connections..


----------



## belerophon

OSM shows the eastern part of the light blue section also open. That is between the permanent IC named Tiszakürt and the temporary one at the former end of M44 closer to Tiszakürt itself


----------



## MichiH

belerophon said:


> OSM shows the eastern part of the light blue section also open. That is between the permanent IC named Tiszakürt and the temporary one at the former end of M44 closer to Tiszakürt itself


Yep, that's exactly what was opened last week


----------



## Adrian.02

MichiH said:


> Yep, that's exactly what was opened last week


Indeed, but @JackFrost said that the section which opened last week is with "light blue on the map"-in fact, only a part of that light blue segment was inaugurated, as @belerophon noticed.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Just read it carefully again  @JackFrost wrote that one section opened and another one will follow in December. Period. Followed by:



JackFrost said:


> Light blue on the map:


That means, the sections in light blue are the section opened and the section to be opened later this year.


----------



## belerophon

Well yes, i misunderstood it completely, i thought the light blue one would open later cause of the bridge in it, whilst the darker one would open sooner. Sorry. What is the proposed date for the dark blue section? And what about the rest until connecting to M5? OSM shows construction there, just treecutting and preliminary works (?), or is it wrong completely?


----------



## vychod

M30 (Miskolc - Tornyosnémeti / Slovak border) is - seemingly - near completed, only minor works under progress at a section around Hernádszurdok. Opening is expected in the coming weeks. These photos were taken from overpasses near Szikszó:



vychod said:


> Augusztus elején még egy kissé aggasztónak tűnt az M30-as Szikszó melletti készültsége, de mára 100%-os ez a szakasz is.
> 
> Néhány kép a környező felüljárókról:
> 
> Tornyosnémeti felé:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miskolc irányába:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tornyosnémeti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miskolc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tornyosnémeti:


----------



## Qtya

M44 between Tiszakürt and Lakitelek is nearing completion. Inauguration scheduled for December.



























22 KAMION AZ ÚJ TISZAUGI-HÍDON


Rendben lezajlott a próbaterhelés az M44 gyorsforgalmi út új Tiszaugi- hídjánál. Az adatok kiértékelése még néhány hetet igénybe vesz. A híd építése a végéhez közeledik, már csak a befejező munkálatok vannak hátra.




nif.hu


----------



## Corvinus

A few snapshots of Road 84 in Summer this year, en route to the border from Balaton. Focused on capturing its two new junctions with M85 which was opened at the end of last year. These junctions, realized by two new roundabouts for each, are still not visible on google satellite. 











Approaching junction near Pereszteg



























Approaching second junction, b/n Kópháza and Sopron


----------



## Schule04

Does anyone know the number of the new exit at M44 Tiszakürt?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought it was 38, but if you calculate it back from the rest area or the Kunszentmárton interchange, it may be 36 or 37 as well. 









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Qtya

U/C Danube bridge at Kalocsa.

Preparation for the construction of the first main pillar.




































MEGKEZDŐDÖTT A KÉREGELEM BEEMELÉS AZ ÚJ KALOCSA-PAKS DUNA-HÍDNÁL


Jelentős munkafázishoz érkezett a Kalocsa-Paks Duna-híd építése. Tegnap beemelték be a mederbe az első kéregelemet, mely biztosítja a pillérek vízmentes munkaterületen történő alapozását a Duna medrében.




nif.hu


----------



## vychod

M30 Miskolc - Tornyosnémeti (56 km) is completed, NIF (National Infrastructure Development) says that an approval procedure is undergoing now, and the official opening ceremony is expected at the end of this month.

Here's a fresh video from the Encs intersection, with the newly built operation & maintenance complex:


----------



## Schule04

Google maps has been updated with new street view images, for example of M44 and M85.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How is the M80 from Vasszentmihály to Körmend progressing?


----------



## xpitron

Do you have any information when the stretch A5-A3 from Kecskemet to Fusezabony is going to be built? In other words travelling from Szeged to Kosice without passing through Budapest ring A0.


----------



## Nimróad

Since I have my birthday party and currently having a few mins I'll answer your question.
Work is work y' know. 😁

First, Autópálya (Autoupaaya) could be a reason to spell 'em with A prefix instead of M, but for the following stick to the M.
We love to be different.

The priority of ringroads is the Western-Central stretch. East will have its border connections first and you know, beside of autocracy we still prefer west.

*Kecskemét *(Catch-cam-ate) will be connected to the M44 first, then to Dunaújváros with M8 and maybe Székesfehérvár and Győr&Komárom.

From Szolnok to *Füzesabony *(Fuezesh-Aboñ) are kind of plans like Romanian tunnel under Carpathians. Not likely. If you're coming from East, take M43, M5, M0, M31, then M3.
If you're coming from South, take the same without M43.

Or M44 from East. Thats cutting some from the old sections. And if you take M4 from M44, you'll only meet a small part of M0, but if you taking M4, its better to stick to the main road until M3. So the number of options is rival with number of steps in chess.

M47 or 2x2 47 will be some kind of solution between M43 and M35. Earlier than your strech which mentioned.


----------



## Nimróad

ChrisZwolle said:


> How is the M80 from Vasszentmihály to Körmend progressing?


Done. It has relationship status with M30.
But a little bit thinner than its friend.
M80 is the girl.


----------



## bogdymol

Nimróad said:


> From Szolnok to *Füzesabony *(Fuezesh-Aboñ) are kind of plans like Romanian tunnel under Carpathians.


All section on A1 are under advanced tender procedures in Romania. Including those ones that have tunnels under the Carpathian.


----------



## Nimróad

bogdymol said:


> All section on A1 are under advanced tender procedures in Romania. Including those ones that have tunnels under the Carpathian.


Dumnezeu is with you then.
We don't like tunnels. **** Hungaricus is claustrophobic.
We avoid them like homeless people.
This is why we banned the homeless for being homeless.


----------



## JackFrost

Nimróad said:


> Dumnezeu is with you then.
> We don't like tunnels. **** Hungaricus is claustrophobic.
> We avoid them like homeless people.
> This is why we banned the homeless for being homeless.


I hope the alcohol on your birthday party explain your posts...

By the way:


----------



## Le Clerk

Nimróad said:


> Dumnezeu is with you then.


🤣🤣🤣👍😎


----------



## Nimróad

JackFrost said:


> I hope the alcohol on your birthday party explain your posts...
> 
> By the way:


The problem is that One exception (M85) is not enough powerful compared to M76 tunnel, the obvious dropping of M0 West, the late of M2 completion, issues with M100 it just nothing with alcohol but you recently visited Bödőcs, it should have a trigger, because he is the inventor of the "**** Hungaricus". Despite of the country, the culture of pálinka and harddrinkers, I avoid this.
I just simply stopped caring.

On


----------



## sponge_bob

Nimróad said:


> the obvious dropping of M0 West,


Is that ...obviously a tunnel in that terrain.....canned, or merely a low priority that never goes up the priority list???


----------



## xpitron

Nimróad said:


> Since I have my birthday party and currently having a few mins I'll answer your question.
> Work is work y' know. 😁
> 
> First, Autópálya (Autoupaaya) could be a reason to spell 'em with A prefix instead of M, but for the following stick to the M.
> We love to be different.
> 
> The priority of ringroads is the Western-Central stretch. East will have its border connections first and you know, beside of autocracy we still prefer west.
> 
> *Kecskemét *(Catch-cam-ate) will be connected to the M44 first, then to Dunaújváros with M8 and maybe Székesfehérvár and Győr&Komárom.
> 
> From Szolnok to *Füzesabony *(Fuezesh-Aboñ) are kind of plans like Romanian tunnel under Carpathians. Not likely. If you're coming from East, take M43, M5, M0, M31, then M3.
> If you're coming from South, take the same without M43.
> 
> Or M44 from East. Thats cutting some from the old sections. And if you take M4 from M44, you'll only meet a small part of M0, but if you taking M4, its better to stick to the main road until M3. So the number of options is rival with number of steps in chess.
> 
> M47 or 2x2 47 will be some kind of solution between M43 and M35. Earlier than your strech which mentioned.


A or M doesn't matter, it is the same type of road for me. Okay so you aren't going to build this shortcut Kecskemet-Fusezabony (coming from Szeged) any time soon and one should go to the Budapest ring instead. Unless one takes the local road from Kecskemet. That's fine and all I wanted to know. 👍


----------



## Nimróad

xpitron said:


> A or M doesn't matter, it is the same type of road for me. Okay so you aren't going to build this shortcut Kecskemet-Fusezabony (coming from Szeged) any time soon and one should go to the Budapest ring instead. Unless one takes the local road from Kecskemet. That's fine and all I wanted to know. 👍


You're welcome.


sponge_bob said:


> Is that ...obviously a tunnel in that terrain.....canned, or merely a low priority that never goes up the priority list???


They are afraid of or seem too expensive and complex.
Hungarians love to make things "okosba'".

M0W+NW should be already built.


----------



## Ondro91sk

M30 Tornyosnemeti - Novajidrany 15.10.2021


----------



## nerds

Ondro91sk said:


> M30 Tornyosnemeti - Novajidrany 15.10.2021


Is open ?


----------



## vychod

nerds said:


> Is open ?


Opening is expected for the next week, but there's no official confirmation yet.


----------



## Schule04




----------



## Falusi

Hedon_Come back said:


> *Csütörtökön átadják az új M80-as gyorsforgalmi út Körmend és Vasszentmihály közti szakaszát*
> 
> Október 21-én, csütörtökön 14 órakor ünnepélyes keretek között átadják az M80 autóút Körmend-Rábafüzes (országhatár) közötti szakaszát - közölte a Nemzeti Infrastruktúra Fejlesztő Zrt.
> Ezzel az új, Körmendtől az osztrák határig tartó gyorsforgalmi autóút szinte teljesen hosszában használható lesz, kivéve a közvetlenül a határ előtti részt.


^^
The remaining section of M80 (Körmend - Vámosszentmihály) will be opened tomorrow.

M30 (Miskolc Tornyosnémeti) and M44 (Lakitelek - Tiszakürt) will likely be opened in the coming weeks as well.

I think it is also possible that the currently U/C section of M76 (Balatonszentgyörgy - Fenékpuszta) is going to be opened this year. Accordig to satellite images from sentinel the whole section has asphalt for weeks now. But the contractual opening date January 2022.


----------



## tunneltime

Schule04 said:


>


Video descripsion says: The Red car was with romanian license plate...


----------



## The Wild Boy

I saw that on reddit today. Sad what happened. 

Likely the reason is brakes failure, i think one Hungarian news website already published the reason of that accident. 

I guess enforce stricter controls, speed cameras?? 

The white Audi got out of the way, thankfully.


----------



## Nimróad

The missing M4:


----------



## nbcee

The Wild Boy said:


> I saw that on reddit today. Sad what happened.
> 
> Likely the reason is brakes failure, i think one Hungarian news website already published the reason of that accident.
> 
> I guess enforce stricter controls, speed cameras??
> 
> The white Audi got out of the way, thankfully.


So far is seems the guy driving the red car was simply not paying attention and started breaking waaay too late - the video's title says "without breaking", though it likely did happen, just at the very end. (if any new info comes up, I will update this)

As for speed cameras, we already have quite many of them, as well as speed controls all over the place. Though I doubt that any o those would have helped in this case.


----------



## lampsakos21

nbcee said:


> So far is seems the guy driving the red car was simply not paying attention and started breaking waaay too late - the video's title says "without breaking", though it likely did happen, just at the very end. (if any new info comes up, I will update this)
> 
> As for speed cameras, we already have quite many of them, as well as speed controls all over the place. Though I doubt that any o those would have helped in this case.


what is the tolerance for the speed limits in Hungarian roads and Highways?


----------



## Nimróad

lampsakos21 said:


> what is the tolerance for the speed limits in Hungarian roads and Highways?


+15 km/h max.


----------



## lampsakos21

Nimróad said:


> +15 km/h max.


on every speed limit or just for the highway ? is it a website that explains that ? i had heard a similar situation also for the austrian roads and highways . Thank you in advance


----------



## Nimróad

lampsakos21 said:


> on every speed limit or just for the highway ? is it a website that explains that ? i had heard similar situation also for Austrian roads and highways . Thank you in advance


(50) and above.
+15 is risky, +10 is ok.


----------



## Falusi

This in only true for fix speed cameras. If you get caught by actual police "manned" speed cameras and the pull you off, the limit can be as low as +3.


----------



## sponge_bob

Falusi said:


> This in only true for fix speed cameras. If you get caught by actual police "manned" speed cameras and the pull you off, the limit can be as low as +3.


The laser based systems are +3 where the 'hairdryer' is +10 minimum.


----------



## bogdymol

Would the police officers actually pull you over for +3? Or would they wait for a “better prize”, like +10 upwards?


----------



## Falusi

The only ticket I got in my driving career was about 6 years ago when a police officer pulled me over, for I was going a just bit over 50, got a fine of 5000 HUF and 2 penalty points to my license.

It is a very rare occurrence that they actually stop you.


----------



## lampsakos21

sponge_bob said:


> The laser based systems are +3 where the 'hairdryer' is +10 minimum.


do you mean that the speed cameras that are over the road ( like the vignete control cameras ?) or they are sided on the right of the road/ highway ? i have noticed that there is an average speed section between Mosonmagyarvar and Tatabanya if i am correct. Does this tolerance apply as well to the Austrian highways? because there i have seen that depends from the type of speed camera and the kind of speed limit .


----------



## sponge_bob

Average speed zones have at most a 1kph tolerance as standard. A computer fines you based on data.


----------



## Džiugas

PovilD said:


> I would be really happy if Lithuania would move to this font, and add coat of arms in the middle.


I just hate that FE-Schrift and wish that Lithuania will retain contemporary old style German font, used here for 30 years.


----------



## PovilD

Džiugas said:


> I just hate that FE-Schrift and wish that Lithuania will retain contemporary old style German font, used here for 30 years.


I don't like font of Lithuanian and Latvian number plates, letters and numbers are just too thick. If they were at least thinner, like Estonian or Czech number plates, I would not mind that much.

For some reason, I have always liked FE-Schrift, and didn't changed opinion since  It would be awful font on directional signage, but it looks fine to me for vehicles. Symbols look orderly to me, but it's hard to read those symbols from a far, since you should not read private plates in the first place, unless is necessary.


----------



## JackFrost

After 8,5 years of constructing, 27 km long M4 section of Abony-Törökszentmiklós will open today -including a new bridge over Tisza.

























Tehermentesül Szolnok: elkészült az M4-es újabb szakasza


Az autópálya új, 27 kilométeres szakasza Szolnokot elkerülve Abonyt és Törökszentmiklóst köti össze.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## JackFrost

Building of next 34 km section between Törökszentmiklos and Kisújszállás (east) will start this year.


----------



## Qtya

U/C M85 near Sopron
































































Source:









M85: nagy erőkkel halad a 780 méter hosszú alagút fejtése - galéria


Az alagút végleges szerkezetének tervezése befejeződött, az SDD Konzorcium megkapta a hatósági engedélyt.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## bzbox

JackFrost said:


> After 8,5 years of constructing, 27 km long M4 section of Abony-Törökszentmiklós will open today -including a new bridge over Tisza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehermentesül Szolnok: elkészült az M4-es újabb szakasza
> 
> 
> Az autópálya új, 27 kilométeres szakasza Szolnokot elkerülve Abonyt és Törökszentmiklóst köti össze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magyarepitok.hu


Interchange Törökszentmiklós-west looks a bit complicated. Are there any plans to build a bypass of the city (road 46) and maybe demolish the old 4-46 interchange?


----------



## Qtya

U/C Danube-bridge at Kalocsa:




























Source and more pix:








Itt tart Magyarország jelenlegi legnagyobb hídépítési projektje - fotókkal


Az 5. jelű pillérnél beemelték az őrfalat, és már a vízalatti beton bedolgozása zajlik a Duna Aszfalt fővállalkozásában épülő Kalocsa-Paks Duna-hídnál. Ugyanakkor a bal ártéri hídszerkezet már a tolási fázisoknál tart.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Qtya

Short section of M76 between Balatonszentgyörgy and Fenékpuszta was inaugurated today:



























Nagy műszaki kihívásokat hozó szakasszal bővült az okosútként épülő M76-os


A most átadott beruházás részeként többek között másfél kilométeren megújult a Balatoni Bringakör.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Qtya

U/C Danube bridge at Paks/Kalocsa


----------



## Corvinus

Qtya said:


> Nagy műszaki kihívásokat hozó szakasszal bővült az okosútként épülő M76-os
> 
> 
> A most átadott beruházás részeként többek között másfél kilométeren megújult a Balatoni Bringakör.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magyarepitok.hu


The title of this report about the in-progress M76 states it will be built as "smart road", however in the content I could not find a hint to what would constitute its "smartness".

The article otherwise mentions a triple goal visioned by a large-scale governmental road building program launched in 2016. These would be

access to a motorway within 30 minutes from any point in the country
extension of motorways to the borders
fast-road connection of all cities with county rights - here, only Kaposvár, Békéscsaba and Zalaegerszeg are still waiting; M76 will serve the last. "Fast roads" include motorways and motor traffic ways (_autóút, _typically 2 x 2).
A 10 km stretch of in-progress M76 is later due to also serve as a testing track for the automotive industry. This section will be entirely closeable, enabling for high-speed vehicle testing among others.


----------



## Schule04

Construction of the western part of M44 is starting.











It will be connected to road 5 with a turbo roundabout. It's estimated that this road will be finished in 2025.


----------



## Stuu

Schule04 said:


> Construction of the western part of M44 is starting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992059
> 
> 
> It will be connected to road 5 with a turbo roundabout. It's estimated that this road will be finished in 2025.


So it won't connect directly to M5??


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Valid question - this is what the article states


> [...] az utolsó 32,2 kilométer hosszú szakasz Kecskemétig, az 5-ös számú főútig tart, ahol egy turbó körforgalom biztosítja majd a csatlakozást az M5-ös autópályával, a Kecskemét-Észak csomóponton keresztül.


"The last stretch of 32.2 km will extend to Kecskemét, Main Road 5, where a turbo roundabout will cater for its connection with the M5 motorway, through the junction Kecskemét-North."

Whatever this is exactly to mean - looks like no transfer between M5 and M44 without entering a roundabout (at least not for all travel directions), which is somewhat annoying. However, this practice is already present e.g. at the M7 - M76 or M1 - M85 connections. Building proper direct junctions would likely require a full closure of the existing motorways at those points. Still trust it is on some future agenda.


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe the freeflow interchange between M5 and M44 will be made with the next extention of M44 (M8?) towards west (Dunaujvaros)?


----------



## Attus

Stuu said:


> So it won't connect directly to M5??


No. 

Actually, it's a typical problem in Hungary (and in some other natons as well). Especially South Eastern Hungary is very sparsely populated. An area as large as the Netherlands has a population of less than 3 millions, economy activity, too, is low. Motorways, or anything what is not a "2 lane through ribbon like settlements" road are not needed because of capacity, but because it is not acceptable nowadays having to drive more than 100 km on such roads. 
National road 44 has a 4 digit AADT all the way, apart from the first section around Kecskemét. And since the expressway M44 has an alignment that disfavors using it for commuting and keeps off from all the important destinations in and around Kecskemét, and in the future it will be tolled, I expect an AADT of 6-8,000 in the following years - or even less. And such an easy traffic hardly justifies constructing a fully grade separated motorway junction. It could be the by far most expensive object of the expressway. 
So the politicians can say: OK, we build a roundabout instead, and of the money saved by that we construct 20-30 kms of expressway somewhere, that is much more useful. Such a decision may be annoying, but quite reasonable.


----------



## sponge_bob

Attus said:


> So the politicians can say: OK, we build a roundabout instead, and of the money saved by that we construct 20-30 kms of expressway somewhere, that is much more useful. Such a decision may be annoying, but quite reasonable.


And a roundabout can handle around 15-20k AADT traffic if spread between all the entrances. It is only when you exceed that number that you get congestion and tailbacks.

If the M8_ is ever built,_ with a proper junction with the M5, would the M44 not join the M8 maybe 10km east of the M5 on a new alignment anyway??? Around Nagykoros?


----------



## kdpy

I don't understand why they build junctions between most congested roads in region. I would understand if they built 2+2 road with at-grade intersections with low congested local roads and interchanges with highways (this style roads are popular on low-congested roads in USA or Canada) but they do something opposite.


----------



## bogdymol

Because they want to have a grade separated road from beginning till the end. The end bits can be non-grade separated though.


----------



## kdpy

Cloverleaf interchange between M5 and M44 wouldn't be much more expensive than other interchanges. Connection between road 5 and M44 could be skipped. It seems as stupid as Polish roundabout between A2 and S14.


----------



## Stuu

If the traffic volumes are below 10k per day then a roundabout will be no problem at all. The main thing is to not build anything which stops it being upgraded easily in the future to a more free-flowing solution


----------



## PovilD

Overhead arrows before junction in Hungary sometimes resembles arrow practises used in Poland. I mean by avoiding placing arrows exactly above the lanes, and the number of arrows don't match with lane count.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Something like this:


A2 Świecko - Poznań 66 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Festin

I am trying to validate if I have the correct the links for buying the vignette online, and for Hungary, I was wondering if this is the correct official site: ematrica.nemzetiutdij.hu ?
I posted similiar question for Slovakia, Slovenia and Czechia, but from my google search I was not sure if there is only one official for Hungary or there are multiple different ones.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've used all those vignette sites you linked, earlier this month. It seemed to be okay 

It's very easy to order a vignette with the websites. Much easier than the Austrian junk of having to order it 18 days in advance.

If not sure, the vignette website linked on the road authority's website is usually the best option, some countries only sell them through their own road agency website, but others permit more than one operator of vignette sales.


----------



## cinxxx

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've used all those vignette sites you linked, earlier this month. It seemed to be okay
> 
> It's very easy to order a vignette with the websites. Much easier than the Austrian junk of having to order it 18 days in advance.
> 
> If not sure, the vignette website linked on the road authority's website is usually the best option, some countries only sell them through their own road agency website, but others permit more than one operator of vignette sales.


Btw you can actually get the Austrian vignette without that "in advance" requirement.
Just pick the option that you are buying it "gewerblich" or something like that. I did that and it all went ok.


----------



## Festin

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've used all those vignette sites you linked, earlier this month. It seemed to be okay
> 
> It's very easy to order a vignette with the websites. Much easier than the Austrian junk of having to order it 18 days in advance.
> 
> If not sure, the vignette website linked on the road authority's website is usually the best option, some countries only sell them through their own road agency website, but others permit more than one operator of vignette sales.


Thanks for the reply

Was not sure if I should post the question in the respective thread, in the rest road or maybe another thread to gather the official sites on one thread. Since there are a few results out there, I thought the risk is that one choose a fake site.


----------



## Apaemperor

ChrisZwolle said:


> I drove across the new M30 motorway from Tornyosnémeti to Miskolc. It opened on 26 October 2021, linking Budapest to Košice by motorway.
> 
> This was actually my first time driving in Hungary.
> 
> Some observations;
> 
> traffic was very light, most traffic were trucks
> lots of VMSs in three languages
> the median has a black gaze instead of those green flaps against headlights from traffic on the other side. I've only seen this in Hungary
> the landscape is fairly nice with rolling hills. It looks to me like this is the most scenic motorway of Hungary. I also drove M6 to the end and while it has a few tunnels, this is only on a short stretch, the rest is pretty flat.
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 01 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 05 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 07 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 09 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 14 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 18 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 23 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 26 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 28 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 31 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 37 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 39 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc 41 by European Roads, on Flickr


This reminds me of the A3 between Frankfurt and the Austrian border, nice pics btw!


----------



## Falusi

On the M6 section which is under construction (M60 - HR border) they are currently pushing a new railroad bridge to it's place:

They bridge was built next to it's final position, while the bridgeheads were built under the existing railway in their future place during some other short closures.
The railroad is now closed only between 04.07.2022 and 22.07.2022.
During this time the railroad was already removed, the bridge will be pushed by hydraulic actuators to it's final place, then it will be stress tested and the rails will be connected.
After the bridge is put into servide the earth will be mined from under the structure and the motorway can be built.

Some photos of the bridge and the rest of the roadworks.













































Source: A HELYÉRE TOLJÁK AZ M6 AUTÓPÁLYA VASÚTI HÍDJÁT


----------



## sponge_bob

I'd prefer "excavated" to mined you know. 


Falusi said:


> [*]After the bridge is put into service the earth will be mined from under the structure and the motorway can be built.


----------



## kostas97

I didn't expect Hungarian roadsigns to have any Ukrainian city, since their motorways do not reach the border (even if the M3 is ~30 km away). But how come is Mukachevo written in Cyrillic instead of Latin?? Are there any other sings like this??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen VMSs on M3 with Cyrillic messages.


----------



## PovilD

kostas97 said:


> View attachment 3477029
> 
> 
> I didn't expect Hungarian roadsigns to have any Ukrainian city, since their motorways do not reach the border (even if the M3 is ~30 km away). But how come is Mukachevo written in Cyrillic instead of Latin?? Are there any other sings like this??


In terms of Cyrillic, I seen Norway depicting Murmansk in Cyrillic.
I don't know any other Latin-only writing country in Europe that would use Cyrillic in their road signs.


----------



## Attus

kostas97 said:


> I didn't expect Hungarian roadsigns to have any Ukrainian city, since their motorways do not reach the border (even if the M3 is ~30 km away).


The first paved road connection between Budapest and Viena was built in the early 1920's, the first motorway connection seventy years later. But Viena was singposted in Hungary in those seven decades, too. I'm old enough to remember the times when not any Hungarian motorway reached the border (the first connection was M1 at Hegyeshalom in 1996), but a lot of foreign cities was signposted even in Budapest. 
So why should not any Ukrainian town? 



> But how come is Mukachevo written in Cyrillic instead of Latin?? Are there any other sings like this??


Because Ukraine uses that alphabet. 
Serbia has used both for very long now, I can't remember of Hungarian signs in the 70's. Nowadays only the Latin script is used ("Beograd", e.g.). Every other neighbor nations use the Latin alphabet.


----------



## kostas97

Attus said:


> The first paved road connection between Budapest and Viena was built in the early 1920's, the first motorway connection seventy years later. But Viena was singposted in Hungary in those seven decades, too. I'm old enough to remember the times when not any Hungarian motorway reached the border (the first connection was M1 at Hegyeshalom in 1996), but a lot of foreign cities was signposted even in Budapest.
> So why should not any Ukrainian town?
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine uses that alphabet.
> Serbia has used both for very long now, I can't remember of Hungarian signs in the 70's. Nowadays only the Latin script is used ("Beograd", e.g.). Every other neighbor nations use the Latin alphabet.


1) Well, this is also the case in other countries, but i didn't know how Hungary was in terms of that.

2) Clearly, but countries like Slovakia and Romania (which also border Ukraine) don't use Cyrillic for Ukrainian cities (eg Uzhorod or Chernivtsiy). After Norway's case with Murmansk, it's the only other case that i've seen.


----------



## Corvinus

kostas97 said:


> But how come is Mukachevo written in Cyrillic instead of Latin?? Are there any other sings like this??


Apparently, there are:


Alex_ZR said:


> Location of the sign in Baja:
> 
> Google мапе
> 
> Using Cyrillic for destionations in Serbia must be a new practice in Hungary.


----------



## Attus

Corvinus said:


> Apparently, there are:


I was looking for Cyrillic signs near to the Serbian border but did not find any. 
Now I found another one: Google Maps
Both that of Alex and this one are not very old. So obviously there were some sings installed using cyrillic script, but not on the motorways. No idea why. It may have been some local initiative. There are many ones not using it, at pimary and secondary roads as well. Example: Google Maps
But in Ukraine it's clear, they only use cyrillic. 
However, at road 41 I found something what is not typical in Hungary at all. All through the way not any Ukrainian destination is signed. Only Beregsurány*, and on the very last sign "Országhatár" (i.e. "border"). 








Google Maps


Mit Google Maps lokale Anbieter suchen, Karten anzeigen und Routenpläne abrufen.




goo.gl




Any another unusual one, at the very end of M3: Munkács and Beregszász, i.e. only Hungarian exonyms. 








Google Maps


Mit Google Maps lokale Anbieter suchen, Karten anzeigen und Routenpläne abrufen.




goo.gl





* Beregsurány is the last village before the border. However, in Hungary border crossing stations are usually called by the nearest village or town and are known by that. Only a handful of people know the village Beregsurány but many people know the border crossing station of the same name. There are several small villages in Hungary that are famous because of the border crossing station, especially Hegyeshalom.


----------



## Attus

Hungarian government prepares a serious budget cut. High inflation and other economical issues force them to do that. It's expected that road constructing projetcs, too, will be cancelled. The government speaks officially about postponing them.


----------



## Adrian.02

That does not sound too good....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I traveled on M70, which is a branch of M7 to Slovenia. It opened in 2004-2005 as a mostly single carriageway road and was expanded to a four lane motorway in 2019.


M70 Letenye - Tornyiszentmiklós 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


M70 Letenye - Tornyiszentmiklós 03 by European Roads, on Flickr


M70 Letenye - Tornyiszentmiklós 08 by European Roads, on Flickr


M70 Letenye - Tornyiszentmiklós 10 by European Roads, on Flickr


M70 Letenye - Tornyiszentmiklós 17 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> M70 Letenye - Tornyiszentmiklós 03 by European Roads, on Flickr


Why is Budapest signed here? And where are pics of the border?


----------



## Adamus!

Verso said:


> Why is Budapest signed here? And where are pics of the border?


The border crossing is in a small town Letenye to which the exit leads, you can also go back to the highway to Budapest there.


----------



## bogdymol

Adamus! said:


> you can also go back to the highway to Budapest there


Well, you can go back to Budapest from nearly every motorway exit in Hungary. If we would take this principle, Budapest shall be signed everywhere, like a new "Kijarat"


----------



## Falusi

I think it comes from the times when between the border and the last exit the motorways were not tolled (vignette) in Hungary. As this was the first exit when one entered from Croatia (M7 -> M70 -> 7), signing Budapest on the free alternative route had a meaning. Now it does not make sense anymore as already from the border it's mandatory to use a vignette


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> And where are pics of the border?



A5 Lendava - Maribor 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Attus

There is a Slovenian sign in the Hungarian side, before the border. Not very usual in Europe. 








Google Maps


Mit Google Maps lokale Anbieter suchen, Karten anzeigen und Routenpläne abrufen.




goo.gl


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This Slovak sign is in Poland. The border is below those high bridges in the background:


D3 Skalité - Čadca 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> This Slovak sign is in Poland. The border is below those high bridges in the background:
> 
> 
> D3 Skalité - Čadca 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


Quite astonishing Poles allowed foreign signage, knowing Poland is so rigid with their own signage, and could just copy Czech-Slovak signage aspects with lane indications and destination systems.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> This Slovak sign is in Poland. The border is below those high bridges in the background:
> 
> 
> D3 Skalité - Čadca 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


Is this the very first sign that is leading up to the exit?


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> A5 Lendava - Maribor 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


Wow, they've opened an exit to Pince that's always existed. That's progress.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

Falusi said:


> I think it comes from the times when between the border and the last exit the motorways were not tolled (vignette) in Hungary. As this was the first exit when one entered from Croatia (M7 -> M70 -> 7), signing Budapest on the free alternative route had a meaning. Now it does not make sense anymore as already from the border it's mandatory to use a vignette


But this photo is taken in direction from BP, so on a section which was tolled anyway - you could skip vignette through this exit when driving from SLO, but when driving from BP, you're on tolled one


----------



## Falusi

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> But this photo is taken in direction from BP, so on a section which was tolled anyway - you could skip vignette through this exit when driving from SLO, but when driving from BP, you're on tolled one


Coming from Croatia (if you entered through the motorway border crossing) this was the shortest way to leave the tollroad and continue on the free national roads in the past, and as far as I remember this part was free (not anymore).


----------



## Verso

^^ Yes, that section was vignette-free (also in the other direction). Isn't the old border crossing reserved for trucks? Then you can't cross the border there by car without a vignette?


----------



## PovilD

As for ex-Yugoslav countries, their directional signage design just don't grow into me, unlike most other CEE countries. I think main big flaws that they are not using contrast lines properly and font just doesn't feel like it. I even kinda like Polish directional signage design more, despite some flaws it posses.

Hungary is one of my favorites in terms of directional signage design and format. Only flaws are 90 degree advance signs (too schematic and technical, though not really ugly overall) and directional signs above roads where arrows don't match the lanes.


----------



## Schule04

deleted


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Over 80 kilometers of congested traffic on M1:


----------



## ASB298

ChrisZwolle said:


> Over 80 kilometers of congested traffic on M1:


M1 has heavy traffic during summertime


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Over 80 kilometers of congested traffic on M1:


Gastarbeiter traffic.


----------



## Verso

Today I saw an unusual license plate (from afar!) looking like an EU plate with what seemed to me like the letter "H" (or N/M) as the country code, but with a coat of arms or something like that, so totally non-Hungarian. It took me a while to realize that you guys changed your license plates on 1st July! Anyway, I like them more than the old ones.


----------



## satanism

Attus said:


> Gastarbeiter traffic.


Nnneeeeaaaah....they're already going the other way for some time now.


----------



## MichiH

satanism said:


> Nnneeeeaaaah....they're already going the other way for some time now.


What? People from western Europe go to RO/BG for a well paid job?

If you refer to the travel period, you should know that you quoted a post from July 17, one month ago.


----------



## Peter_601

Schule04 said:


> New construction works on the M44 section over the Tisza river. Apparently some bridges are being repaired. This part of the road is only about 1 or 2 years old...
> 
> View attachment 3691531












Thanks for the photos and documentation of this issue. Just a minor correction.
The affected bridge is over *Kőrös river*. Section of M44 was opened 3 years ago. So it is pity but the bridge dilatation shutter needs to be repair.

There are two bridges on the M44.
Over the Kőrös river (picture above):
Google Térkép

And over Tisza river was opened at the end of last year:
Google Térkép


----------



## Peter_601

The Wild Boy said:


> To be built by 2024 or after 2024?


After 2024.
Orange on this map only represents preparation, planning, etc. The main concept of the build will be more or less the same. On the other hand updated plans and reschedule are expected compared to the 2020 plan.


----------



## sponge_bob

I take it the Orange ones are the ones planned for the period after 2024 out to the 2030 horizon on your map Peter.


Peter_601 said:


> Yes there is a plan with M8 and M81.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So from what i could observe and see:


Hungary currently has a pretty centralized motorway network. That is thankfully due to change in the future.
Most of the mayor routes leading towards Budapest are completed, and now other routes that won't lead to Budapest are slowly on the rise, being built.
Most of the road accidents seem to happen more on those 2 lane roads (fast, magistral, regional, other lower class of roads), because people drive them if they want to go from City A to City B without having to hop on one of the main motorway networks.
Most of the main motorway networks have increased traffic because some people use the main motorways to reach parts from City A to City B, or say for example going from Szeged to Gyor you would have to drive all the way to Budapest to reach Gyor, which is why the existing bypass of Budapest is full of traffic.
And of course because of the lack of de - centralized motorway network (currently) there can also be observed an increase of traffic in normal 2 lane roads (as i explained above), which is also why more accidents happen there.
The solution to the increasing traffic on the Budapest ring road, on the most 2 lane roads, and increasing accidents on those 2 lane roads is to begin building a de - centralized motorway / expressway network, which is what Hungary is aiming to do now.

Building this de - centralised road network would free up most of the existing 2 lane roads, it would drastically free up traffic from the existing mayor motorway networks leading to Budapest (like for example the current Budapest bypass), and it would most importantly reduce the accident rates. 

So for example someone could go from Szolnok to Siofok or a Kecskemet - Veszprem without having to Budapest and drive on the motorway there, or with driving less on existing 2 lane roads, as we will see more and more of a de - centralized network that will aim to connect cities in Hungary from one place to another, without relying on the main road network or having to drive for hours on existing 2 lane roads, where in some places could get busy, and thus dangerous to drive on to (more accident prone). 

That is how i see the solution to relieving the existing mayor roads, relieving the existing 2 lane roads and overall reducing accidents on those 2 lane roads.


----------



## sponge_bob

The word is "radial" anywhere to anywhere is via the M0 only. It is not a grid pattern. Ireland has the same problem as do many countries with only 1 big city.



The Wild Boy said:


> So from what i could observe and see:
> 
> 
> Hungary currently has a pretty centralized motorway network.


The M8/M81 would improve that a lot...*if* Hungary can find the money to build it that is.


----------



## unwiderstehlich

Attus said:


> The the topic itself: I drove several times a year from Budapest to Békéscsaba, SE Hungary. The national road 44 used to be the shortest route, but having only 1+1 lanes made it dangerous and very slow, I had to drive after a slow truck, or through villages. And that, although the road runs completely on a plain. I sometimes took a longer route through secondary roads that had very low heavy traffic. Such a road is OK for 20 or 30 kilometers, but it was 130. The new expressway M44 is like a bless from God for this region. So I agree completely.


Sadly, no.

If road 44 had been rebuilt on an entirely new alignment, with large roundabouts, avoiding the small villages, that would have been a perfectly safe road to share with less than 2k heavy vehicles per day. And M4 should have been bulit 10 years ago, which would have reduced that number. 

The simple fact is, there are thousands of kms of roads all across the country (say: near Záhony, Komárom etc.) that have the same kind of heavy vehicle traffic and yet no hope in hell of getting even a 2x2 main road, let alone a full scale highway in literally decades...

And Békés county will continue to have one of the crappiest road network for decades, where you literally are more likely to die as a result of the ambulance not getting to you in time than overtaking a lorry you SHOULD have been following anyway...

From the cost of M44, the entirety of the road network of the whole county could have been resurfaced PLUS an entirely new main road on a new alignment could have been built to connect Kecskemét with Békéscsaba. Add to that a finished M4 to Oradea and we are done..

Now we have to wait another decade at least for M4 to reach to border. And we both know that given the policy of letting villages and small towns die, Fidesz will NEVER upgrade the small roads anyway..


----------



## Attus

The Wild Boy said:


> So from what i could observe and see:
> 
> 
> Hungary currently has a pretty centralized motorway network. That is thankfully due to change in the future.
> Most of the mayor routes leading towards Budapest are completed, and now other routes that won't lead to Budapest are slowly on the rise, being built.
> Most of the road accidents seem to happen more on those 2 lane roads (fast, magistral, regional, other lower class of roads), because people drive them if they want to go from City A to City B without having to hop on one of the main motorway networks.
> Most of the main motorway networks have increased traffic because some people use the main motorways to reach parts from City A to City B, or say for example going from Szeged to Gyor you would have to drive all the way to Budapest to reach Gyor, which is why the existing bypass of Budapest is full of traffic.
> And of course because of the lack of de - centralized motorway network (currently) there can also be observed an increase of traffic in normal 2 lane roads (as i explained above), which is also why more accidents happen there.
> The solution to the increasing traffic on the Budapest ring road, on the most 2 lane roads, and increasing accidents on those 2 lane roads is to begin building a de - centralized motorway / expressway network, which is what Hungary is aiming to do now.
> 
> Building this de - centralised road network would free up most of the existing 2 lane roads, it would drastically free up traffic from the existing mayor motorway networks leading to Budapest (like for example the current Budapest bypass), and it would most importantly reduce the accident rates.
> 
> So for example someone could go from Szolnok to Siofok or a Kecskemet - Veszprem without having to Budapest and drive on the motorway there, or with driving less on existing 2 lane roads, as we will see more and more of a de - centralized network that will aim to connect cities in Hungary from one place to another, without relying on the main road network or having to drive for hours on existing 2 lane roads, where in some places could get busy, and thus dangerous to drive on to (more accident prone).
> 
> That is how i see the solution to relieving the existing mayor roads, relieving the existing 2 lane roads and overall reducing accidents on those 2 lane roads.



Budapest is the by far largest town of the country. Budapest alone has a population like the 18 largest town, Budapest itself excluded, altogether. Economic activity, too, is very centralized in and around Budapest. According to statistics around 2/3 of M0 traffic is local and regional traffic, not bypassing traffic. So, yes, people and goods are driving to Budapest because they have their destinations (or sources) there, not because of the road network.
The most important transit route is almost straight: M43 - M5 - M0 - M1 - M15 is only a handful of kilometers longer than the geometrical direct route. That means: any new bypasses, just like M8 - M81 make the route longer and slower. No one would take them deliberately.
You can see a traffic density map in #9848. Even the new expressways like M44 and M25 have very low AADT, those two lane roads have almost never more than 5,000 vehicles daily. Since motorways and expressways are tolled, local traffic usually avoids them so that those new tangential roads would hardly have more than 5,000.
Remember: Hungary has a population of around 9.5M and a GPD 5 times less than that of the Netherlands - and an area larger than that of the BeNeLux states together. The south eastern half of the country, as large as the Netherlands, has population of less than 3 millions and an economic activity not even comparable to the Netherlands. It will never have a traffic density that justifies building several new motorways.
Hungary is not a very rich country. I think Hungary spent recently more money for developing its road network than what you could expect from a country having such a decent road network and such an economic situation. Building new motorways for invisible low traffic would be crazy. And it will not happen.


----------



## ASB298

Which route can be taken as an alternative for Budapest-Gyor? And when should start widening of M1 Budapest-Gyor so it can be 3+3?


----------



## Attus

Minister for construction, János Lázár, said yesterday:

M100 between M1 and Esztergom
6 lane widening of M1 between Budapest - Bicske
M76 to Zalaegereszeg
several other, smaller projects
will not be built. He even used a word, literally meaning garbage can, which is never used in politics and is a short and harsh way to express: there will be nothing of that. He spoke about constructions of altogether 2100bn forints (~ 5bn euros) that are cancelled. The reasons are very simple: Hungary has, just like many European nations, an economic and financial crisis, and these projects can not be financed.


----------



## Festin

Verso said:


> Today I saw an unusual license plate (from afar!) looking like an EU plate with what seemed to me like the letter "H" (or N/M) as the country code, but with a coat of arms or something like that, so totally non-Hungarian. It took me a while to realize that you guys changed your license plates on 1st July! Anyway, I like them more than the old ones.


So they are just adding another letter to the left side, with the same principle as before, or will they start using city/region codes for the first letters?


----------



## PovilD

Attus said:


> Minister for construction, János Lázár, said yesterday:
> 
> M100 between M1 and Esztergom
> 6 lane widening of M1 between Budapest - Bicske
> M76 to Zalaegereszeg
> several other, smaller projects
> will not be built. He even used a word, literally meaning garbage can, which is never used in politics and is a short and harsh way to express: there will be nothing of that. He spoke about constructions of altogether 2100bn forints (~ 5bn euros) that are cancelled. The reasons are very simple: Hungary has, just like many European nations, an economic and financial crisis, and these projects can not be financed.


Bad relations with rest of EU could also be a factor?
I was slightly astonished construction carried on with recent projects, motorways reaching obscure places, etc.


----------



## Verso

Festin said:


> So they are just adding another letter to the left side, with the same principle as before, or will they start using city/region codes for the first letters?


No, there are no city codes on the new plates either (BP on the picture doesn't stand for Budapest). The plate I saw read "AA AA-07x" ("x" meaning a number), so I guess it was one of the first 80 cars with the new plates.


----------



## sponge_bob

The current push in Brussels is to suspend all funding, the legal background is explained here.



https://danielfreund.eu/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/100-suspension-Hungary.pdf




PovilD said:


> Bad relations with rest of EU could also be a factor?


We are talking about €6bn a year plus the recovery funds, a further €3bn a year in a mix of grants/soft loans which are not being disbursed for now.

€9bn a year is 6% of GDP a year when the government runs a deficit of around....6% of GDP a year as it happens.


----------



## Corvinus

sponge_bob said:


> The current push in Brussels is to suspend all funding, the legal background is explained here.
> 
> 
> https://danielfreund.eu/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/100-suspension-Hungary.pdf


"This study was solicited by Daniel Freund, Member of the European Parliament in the Greens/EFA group" - at least they provide a quick clue where the wind is blowing from. Which of course does not imply those wishing for a 100% suspension of EU funds are all Greens.

Should things end up there, I wonder what the Hungarian inpayments to the EU total to, versus those €6bn mentioned? I.e., what would be the annual deficit incurred by Hungary if both parties halt their transfers?


----------



## sponge_bob

Good question. It is €1.3bn so if they stopped paying it and netted it off the 'missing' €6bn or €9bn including recovery funds then they are still at least €4.7bn down which is 3% of GDP.

Just before the minister brutally canned those road schemes Hungary committed to paying €12bn over 6-7 years for 2 new nuclear reactors. 









EU budget contributions by country 2020 | Statista


In 2020 Germany's contributions to the budget of the European Union was more than 28 billion Euros, the highest of any EU member state.




www.statista.com






Corvinus said:


> "This study was solicited by Daniel Freund, Member of the European Parliament in the Greens/EFA group" - at least they provide a quick clue where the wind is blowing from. Which of course does not imply those wishing for a 100% suspension of EU funds are all Greens.
> 
> Should things end up there, I wonder what the Hungarian inpayments to the EU total to, versus those €6bn mentioned? I.e., what would be the annual deficit incurred by Hungary if both parties halt their transfers?


----------



## Attus

Will it be a political thread? In this case I'll unsubscribe.


----------



## sponge_bob

Hungary has very little left to build now, of the EU core corridors I mean. A smidge near the UA border is all I can think of. 

What was published and listed in the EU/HU 'partnership' agreement on cohesion funds 2021-2027 when that was agreed in the past year???


----------



## Peter_601

The construction of highways and motorways has not been financed by the EU for some time in Hungary. Ongoing projects (M6, M44, M85) are financed by 100% Hungarian budget. Status of the planned and recently postponed projects (M100, M76) is not clear at the moment. New projects will be also financed in frame of PPP from 2023.


----------



## sponge_bob

PPP is a totally broken model nowadays I am sorry to say.  

The EU co financed M0 widening in recent years and likely will contribute to the M6 completion to Croatia.


----------



## Peter_601

sponge_bob said:


> ...
> 
> The EU co financed M0 widening in recent years and likely will contribute to the M6 completion to Croatia.


M0 widening is correct. Also M30 completion to Slovakia, M35 and M4 sections near the border to Romania and M80 section near the border to Austria were co financed by EU. The widening of M15 and M70 were also CEF (Connecting Europe Facility) projects at border to Slovakia and Slovenia.
On the other hand there is no EU contribution of the M6 completion to Croatia.


----------

